# Chemnitz ... reloaded



## beastly (25. Oktober 2007)

So...
um der üblichen "der-Robert-will-fahren-und-bittet-die-Anja-mal-den-Stefan-zu-fragen-
während-er-dem-Lars-Bescheid-sagt-
wobei-Daniel-vielleicht-auch-mitgekommen-wäre-
wenn-er´s-gewusst-hätte"-ICQ-Schreiberei 
zu entgehen hier nochmal der Versuch eines Chemnitz-Threads... 
Also ich versuch morgen, spätestens aber Samstag wieder fit zu sein- jemand bewegungswillig? Aber nicht zu krass... hatte (mal wieder) ne Weile Pause dazwischen. Und zur künftigen Verhinderung dessen: What about Winterpokal? Und wenn ja: Wie ernst nehmen wir das? Da sollte einigermaßen Konsens herrschen, denk ich!?


----------



## roeb (25. Oktober 2007)

So hier mein Angebot nochmal:

Termin: Sonntag (28.10) um 12 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Deutsche Bank in der Stadt
Ziel: Geyrische Teiche
Fahrweise: ruhig 
Fahrer aktuell: 3

Zum Thema Winterpokal: Wie Anja schon sagte wird es ein Chemnitzer Team geben dieses Jahr. Sind auch schon paar Leute. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren einfach mal hier melden oder PN.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich am Sonntag 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (25. Oktober 2007)

bezüglich Fahrweise am Samstag: wie ruhig ist denn ruhig?
bezüglich Winterpokal: na wie viele sind wir denn? Irgendjemand dabei der das Ding bierernst nimmt? Nein? Gut!


----------



## roeb (25. Oktober 2007)

6 oder 7 Leute fallen mir spontan ein, werden wir evtl wohl auf mehrere Teams aufteilen müssen. Samstag gibs nur eine fahrweise ... ruhig im Bett liegen bis der Schmer nachlässt  ... Sonntag würde ich sagen so das jeder gut mitkommt bedeutet für mich ruhig


----------



## beastly (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub dann fahr ich nicht mit am Samstag, will wirklich erstmal ne ruhige Kugel schieben. Bin so leicht erkältet, ist mal besser und mal weniger gut...aber man muss es ja nicht unbedingt schlimmer machen. Also wenn jemand Lust auf ne wirklich ruhige Runde hat - so rumrollern und (den Herbst ge)nießen- dann gern. Und Sonntag ist Leipzig angesagt. Sorry... maybe next week...


----------



## roeb (25. Oktober 2007)

Hehe hast mich falsch verstanden, Samstag geh ich net biken da ich Freitag auf ner Bday Party bin und da Samstag sicher net fahre. Sonntag wirds also wirklich ruhig. Bin selber fast 3 Wochen net gefahren.

edit:
ok, samstag bin ich evtl doch für ne runde zu haben, aber erst ab 13 oder 14 Uhr und dann wirklich nix großes.


----------



## damista (26. Oktober 2007)

so, also zuerst zum winterpokal.. ich will wieder zum robert... hat sich im letzten jahr bewehrt  
Zum Sonntag - klingt, wie ich robert schon gesagt hab, sehr gut. hätte auch wieder mal richtig lust. nur die uni   naja, vielleicht bin ich ja am samsatg ganz fleißig, so nach der arbeit

und beastly: ist das ein zitat von mir?


----------



## roeb (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir Sonntag extra frei genommen  Also los ...  Hoffe mein magicmaps2go geht dann endlich mal ohne probs ^^


----------



## racing_basti (26. Oktober 2007)

Betr.: Winterpokal

Wenn ihr noch jemand sucht, der einige km beisteuert, ich würde diesen winter mitmachen.
schließlich werden ja im winter die grundlagen für die transgermany-saison gelegt ;-)


----------



## roeb (26. Oktober 2007)

hehe freut mich  werd dir bescheidt sagen sobald teams gemacht werden.


----------



## racing_basti (26. Oktober 2007)

ja mach das - ich hoffe ab nächster woche wieder radfahren zu können, und dann sollten bis februar schon so 4000km zusammenkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (26. Oktober 2007)

die zeit is wichtig net die strecke  Also schön langsam fahren


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Oktober 2007)

generell wäre ich schon am so mit dabei...
muss hat nur mal schaun, wie ich da ausm bett komme bzw, wannn ich am sa ins bett komme...
und Anja: wir ham ja am so auch nochwas vor... denk dran


----------



## beastly (26. Oktober 2007)

@ robert: ich altes hohltier... hatte vergessen, dass ich morgen ne wichtige weiterbildung in burgstädt habe... (wo zum teufel ist eigentlich burgstädt?  ) geht bis 14 uhr und dann mal schaun, ob wir gleich wieder zurück fahren... sry. also wenn ich noch zeit hab werd ich wohl allein mal ne entenfütterungsrunde durch den park drehen... wir können gern nächste woche fahren. geht das wasser bei dir im garten wieder? 
seufz... das schätzelein will immernoch geduscht und geölt werden und seine garstige besitzerin kümmert sich nicht

@ stefan: yeah... sonntag...  hauptsache du bist am sonntag abend wach... hach ja... *freu* 
noch 50 stunden... du glaubst nicht wirklich das ich das vergessen könnte? ich freu mich wie´n schnitzel und denk den ganzen tag an nichts anderes - äh... fast... meldet euch mal wegen treffen und so, wenn ihr was wisst (was soll ich anziehen ?? ;-)  argh! )

@ lars: jo klar, das zitat ist von dir... das war nach diesem assi-berg nachdem wir das kuhgatter bewungen hatten und dann irgendwann ein paar wanderer in sicht waren... habs jetzt mal dort reingestellt, wo´s hingehört ;-) (der große mtb-lügenthread)

und an alle:
winterpokal: also könnt ihr mal bitte schreiben, was ihr da so für ambitionen habt? ich hätte schon lust, aber eben mehr für mich selbst zum dokumentieren und motivieren und um dran zu bleiben. hab aber derzeit ein praktikum und 2 nebenjobs, bin viel unterwegs und... da war doch noch irgendw- ah: ja, manchmal studier ich auch so´n bissel. also wenn jemand von euch da unbedingt in der ersten reihe mitfahren will, sollten wir das bei der planung beachten... also nicht falsch verstehen: hab mir selbst auch einiges vorgenommen, aber eben unter anderem, mich nicht stressen zu lassen   (zumindest nicht von anderen leuten  )


----------



## roeb (26. Oktober 2007)

hehe um so besser, wenn du bis 15 oder 16 Uhr zrück bist kannste dich ja nochmal melden. Sonst halt nächste Woche bw Wochenende mal. Wasser ist den ganzen Winter über aus im Garten wegen Frost  Aber werd mich nächste Woche mal bei mir vors Haus stellen und so per Hand putzen. Wird echt mal nötig langsam.  Viel Spass bei deiner Weiterbildung und auf dem Konzert.


----------



## phreak007 (26. Oktober 2007)

Fürs Putzen im Winter habe ich mir so ne 5l Giftspritze ausm Gartenzubehör zugelegt 

Da kann man sogar mit warmem Wasser putzen.


----------



## roeb (27. Oktober 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Fürs Putzen im Winter habe ich mir so ne 5l Giftspritze ausm Gartenzubehör zugelegt
> 
> Da kann man sogar mit warmem Wasser putzen.



Das ist mal eine garnicht so üble Idee  Andere Taktik wäre es so lange verdrecken zu lassen bis sich jemand anders erbarmt  Aber ich glaube fast so wies jetzt aussieht, lässt mich mein Kollege damit nicht bei sich in die Wohnung zum Rolle fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (27. Oktober 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> @ robert: ich altes hohltier... hatte vergessen, dass ich morgen ne wichtige weiterbildung in burgstädt habe... (wo zum teufel ist eigentlich burgstädt?  ) geht bis 14 uhr und dann mal schaun, ob wir gleich wieder zurück fahren... sry. also wenn ich noch zeit hab werd ich wohl allein mal ne entenfütterungsrunde durch den park drehen... wir können gern nächste woche fahren. geht das wasser bei dir im garten wieder?
> seufz... das schätzelein will immernoch geduscht und geölt werden und seine garstige besitzerin kümmert sich nicht


meins will auch geputzt werden....


> @ stefan: yeah... sonntag...  hauptsache du bist am sonntag abend wach... hach ja... *freu*
> noch 50 stunden... du glaubst nicht wirklich das ich das vergessen könnte? ich freu mich wie´n schnitzel und denk den ganzen tag an nichts anderes - äh... fast... meldet euch mal wegen treffen und so, wenn ihr was wisst (was soll ich anziehen ?? ;-)  argh! )


mhh, irgendwas, was dich vor Kälte schützt...
frag wegen Fahren und Zeit am besten Hagen, der kann dir das am ehesten beantworten...
Wieso bin ich eigentlich nicht mehr in deiner Sig?




> und an alle:
> winterpokal: also könnt ihr mal bitte schreiben, was ihr da so für ambitionen habt? ich hätte schon lust, aber eben mehr für mich selbst zum dokumentieren und motivieren und um dran zu bleiben. hab aber derzeit ein praktikum und 2 nebenjobs, bin viel unterwegs und... da war doch noch irgendw- ah: ja, manchmal studier ich auch so´n bissel. also wenn jemand von euch da unbedingt in der ersten reihe mitfahren will, sollten wir das bei der planung beachten... also nicht falsch verstehen: hab mir selbst auch einiges vorgenommen, aber eben unter anderem, mich nicht stressen zu lassen   (zumindest nicht von anderen leuten  )


ich wollte halt mal versuchen, die Beinmuskulatur aufrecht zu erhalten und nicht gegen Körperfett einzutauschen...
Einfach aus dem Grunde, das man da im Frühjahr besser wieder in Form kommt...


----------



## roeb (27. Oktober 2007)

@Anja: jo primär gehts um den Spass und darum sich im Winter zu motivieren  Keiner erwartet hier irgendwie das du 10h die Woche aufm Rad sitzt. Werds selber nicht öfter als 1-2 mal pro Woche schaffen.

@Stefan: na da machen wir doch einfach mal große Putzsession irgendwo


----------



## beastly (27. Oktober 2007)

@robert: weiterbildung war cool, konzert wird noch cooler, but sry, bin grad erst rein, mit fahren wird heut nichts mehr.
morgen ist nur ne entenfütterungsrunde im park angesetzt, euch aber viel spaß.

@phreak: yes! genial! danke! wird gemacht... das ist ja mal ne geile idee... muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren (... aber hoffen, dass mich niemand dabei sieht ;-)  )

@stefan: mh.. was warmes anziehen? aber moritzbastei ist doch nicht kalt, oder? und außerdem: ich wollte nur mal tussi sein... keine sorge, ich find schon was. und dein fahrrad putzen... wäre verhandlungssache... das kostet brownies... mindestens! dann können wir über alles reden. ohne brownies hast du, wenn du lieb guckst, aber zumindest die chance, dass ich dem paul mal ein kleines wellnessprogramm zukommen lasse- sehr zu empfehlen, weißte ja! und du bist nicht mehr in meiner sig weil... mh... naja keiner ist mehr in meiner sig... außer alanis morissette... weil ich den text irgendwie schön fand... und treffend... kannst dir aber gern ne neue gemeinheit ausdenken und wenn sie mir gefällt, stell ich sie rein ;-) dann leg dich mal ins zeug!  

an alle: 
wg. putzsession: ja, aber wo?
wg. winterpokal: okay, dann geht das klar... fein
wg. fahren: also heut nicht, und morgen nur ne kleine runde. montag kommen zwei mtbler aus jena zu besuch und bleiben bis mittwoch bei mir- allerdings (as far as I know) ohne rad... also nüscht mit fahren. und mittwoch werd ich mit nach jena fahren und dann dort erstmal bleiben -> ergo: wohl eher die woche drauf mit euch fahren... wenn ihr dann noch wollt ;-)


----------



## phreak007 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab die Giftspritze für 20 EUR im Leitermann auf der Zwickauer Str. bekommen...

Evtl. gibts die auch irgendwo billiger. (Netz, ebay?)

Ist ein Mini-Hochdruckstrahler, also nicht auf die Lager zielen!

Um den auf Druck zu bekommen, muss man erstmal ein paar Sekunden von Hand pumpen. Da wird man auch gleich warm. Das ist auch ganz praktisch, wenns draußen mal wieder kälter ist


----------



## phreak007 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hätte Interesse an nem Chemnitzer Team beim Winterpokal.

Versuche zweimal pro Woche zu fahren, aber mehr so just for fun...


----------



## roeb (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, so bin nun endlich rein von der Arbeit. Also das erste Team steht schon. Wenn sich hier jemand bereit erklärt noch ein Team aufzumachen? Name vom ersten Team ist momentan Team Chemnitz. Sinnvoll wäre also Team Chemnit II oder was kreativeres  Team 1 besteht momentan aus: damista, whatnot, mir, Stefan und anja ... falls die sich bald mal anmelden  Intresse an einem Team haben noch phreak007, basti und noch 2 die es noch nicht geschafft haben sich hier zu melden  Also wenn einer von euch zwei schonmal ein zweites Team eröffnet wäre das super. Pro Team sind leider nur 5 Mann zugelassen.

Soweit ...
Robert


----------



## beastly (30. Oktober 2007)

sooooo... ein freier tag steht bevor... was machen wir denn damit? ist nachmittags jemand für ne ruhige runde zu begeistern?


----------



## roeb (30. Oktober 2007)

So Ansage:

Zeit: 31.10.07 Start 11 Uhr an der Zeisigwaldschänke
Ziel: Augustusburg

Gemütliches dahinrollen, sind bis jetzt 2 Leute. Wer noch will einfach hier melden damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beastly (31. Oktober 2007)

So, noch ne Ansage: Boah, werden wir jetzt alle zur Tussi oder was? Was gehtn mit Euch?
Wenn euch heute das Wetter zu schlecht zum fahren war, dann... ähm... naja... das Ding heißt WINTERpokal !?! Ich ahne Schlimmes... Erst rumposaunen und 15 Minuten vorher Schwanz einziehen gilt meines Wissens nach nichtmal als Alternativsportart!  

Aber stimmt schon, Herbst ist schrecklich... war ganz schlimm heute...





.... ganz viele gefährliche bunte blätter!  ... 





... kaltes wasser   ....





... schlamm am fahrrad!!!!  ...





... und das Allerschlimmste: überall Natur! PfuiTeufel!  

Also: nächste Ansage: So, also wenn sich morgen vielleicht doch jemand traut: meldet Euch und macht Vorschläge...
Und wenn Euch Mtb bei dem Wetter zu krass ist, dann könnt ihr Euch ja den zahlreichen Ömchen im Park anschließen und wenigstens nen Herbst- Spaziergang machen...  Mit ein bisschen mehr Tempo geht das dann bestimmt schon fast als "Alternativsportart" durch...   aber: Vorsicht beim Kastaniensammeln:


----------



## roeb (31. Oktober 2007)

Also erstmal zu meiner Verteidigung, mein Mitfahrer hat heute früh abgesagt und da konnte ich mich net wirklich motivieren aufs rad zu steigen. ABER ... jetzt kommts ... ich war heute abend nochmal 50km lang aufm rad, das neue GPS testen. Hab dabei noch eine wunderbare Ecke entdeckt die ich noch nicht kannte  Bilder folgen. 

@Winterpokal: Da brauchste keine Angst zu haben, war der, der letzten Winter von unserem Team am meisten aufm Rad gestrampelt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (1. November 2007)

Soso, Robert... der Mitfahrer ist schuld, weil der nicht fahren wollte... naja, diese Ausrede ist ja wohl eher mittelmäßig...  ... und außerdem ist das meine! 
Wie auch immer: Die Krankheit meiner Kollegin zwingt mich dazu, sie beim Raubtierbändigen zu vertreten und noch bis Freitag Nachmittag hier in Chemnitz bleiben... *seufz* aber falls mir dies jemand mit Gesellschaft bei ner Tour versüßen will, dann meldet euch...
Ginge heute ab ca. 14: 30 Uhr oder morgen bis 13: 00 Uhr. 
Bin für Streckenvorschläge offen, nicht aber für übermäßiges Düsen da immernoch kränkllich...


----------



## damista (1. November 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> @Winterpokal: Da brauchste keine Angst zu haben, war der, der letzten Winter von unserem Team am meisten aufm Rad gestrampelt ist



Jaja.. allerdings auch etliche Punkte auf der Rolle erstrampelt, soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## roeb (1. November 2007)

damista schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja.. allerdings auch etliche Punkte auf der Rolle erstrampelt, soviel Zeit muss sein



Da musst doch niemanden veraten  

@Anja: Kann morgen leider nicht bin erst 20 Uhr rum daheim.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beastly (4. November 2007)

So... morgen gehts los... wolln wir da vielleicht wirklich mal anfangen so zu tun, als ob wir manchmal trainieren würden? 

Also ich bin ab Mittag in Chemnitz... wenn jemand Zeit hat: einfach mal melden... Handy ist wohl am sichersten da ich sicher nicht den ganzen Tag am PC hängen werd... muss ja trainieren... ist ja Winterpokal... ihr wisst schon...


----------



## kennay (5. November 2007)

moin moin,

ich meld mich mal als ibc noob vom fach an^^

bin kumpel vom roeb und würde mich für das oben genannte zweite team melden, falls da eins zusammenkommen sollte.

bin auf jeden fall interessiert im winter mehr zu fahren, sofern es die arbeit / berufsschule usw. zulässt.

wie das ganze funktioniert müsste man mir auch noch erklären, aber das könnte robert sicherlich tun.. *rüberguck* oO

war ja glaube irgendwie mit liste schreiben oder so. kA mehr so richtig.

ich war heute auf jeden fall nach der berufsschule nochmal knapp 2 stunden fahren und es war der horror. hätte ich nur meine langen hosen angezogen und mein licht montiert...


----------



## damista (5. November 2007)

Hätte auch noch ne Kumpel, der, wenn vorhanden, ins zweite team wollen würde... wer was weiß, bitte Bescheid geben.

Will morgen früh/vormittag eigentlich ne kleine Runde drehen. So im Zeitrahmen von 90-120min. noch wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## roeb (5. November 2007)

mhh wenn überhaupt morgen nach mittag ab 15 uhr rum. Ronny wäre auch dabei. Sonst am Donnerstag ab 13 Uhr oder am Wochende.

@Lars: biste das WE in Chems? Dann müsste auch ENDLICH meine Halterung da sein.

Gruß
Robert aka roeb ^^


----------



## roeb (5. November 2007)

so Jungens neuer Anschlag:

Termin: 8.11 um 13.30
Treffpunkt: folgt
Strecke: max 40km ... wegen Lars seinen Leistungstest ^^
Leute: bis jetzt 3


----------



## damista (5. November 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Strecke: max 40km ... wegen Lars seinen Leistungstest ^^


Ey... ich dachte das ist in mehrseitigem einvernehmen... weil angeblich noch jemand nicht so fitt ist.. also.. immer ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (5. November 2007)

hehe jo is ... fands nur nen guten Grund  Ronny hat beim letzten mal auch gan schön geschnauft  Ausserdem war ein ^^ dahinter


----------



## beastly (5. November 2007)

wegen donnerstag würde ich mal schauen, wenn ich ne vertretung finde, dann bin ich doch dabei. morgen will ich ca. 15:30 n stück fahren... aber gemächlich... wenn noch jemand mag: bitte pm oder hierhin schreiben oder icq... handy ist erstmal außer gefecht...


----------



## damista (6. November 2007)

15.30 uhr ist mir eigentlich zu spät, da ich 17.15 uhr uni hab. und aus dem vormittags-biken ist bisher auch nix geworden... wetter ist doof...


----------



## beastly (6. November 2007)

@lars: ist okay, dann eben wieder jeder für sich  ist, aufgrund gewissen interindividuellen Differenzen bezüglich Kondition und allgemeiner gesundheitlicher Verfassung vielleicht auch besser so... mh... und bezüglich Donnerstag siehts auch grad eher schlecht aus... wie sieht´s mit dem Wochenende aus? Bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich heim fahre... aber wenn ihr dann fahren wollt, wär das vielleicht n Argument... einfach mal melden, Handy geht auch wieder, meine Nummer ist... gleich in Deinem Studi-VZ-Postfach


----------



## damista (6. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:
			
		

> ... Differenzen bezüglich Kondition und allgemeiner gesundheitlicher Verfassung vielleicht auch besser so...



immer diese tiefstapelei....aber das wetter heute regt mich schon auf. immer wenn ich denke, gut, ich wage doch ne kleine runde, wird der himmel dunkel, der wind wieder stärker und peitscht nässe vor sich her. vielleicht fahr ich ja wenigstens mit dem rad in die uni nachher...


----------



## roeb (6. November 2007)

waaaaaaaaaah bin eben rein und stand 15 min an der Bushaltestelle .... ..... ICH BRAUCH NEUE FINGER .... Wenn das Donnerstag auch so wird ... geil  EInpacken bis zum umfallen. Ziel wird wohl Aburg sein, falls wir bis dahin kommen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (7. November 2007)

was die kondition betrifft: die einen nennen es tiefstapeln, für mich ist es nicht, dass ich denke ich hab keine sondern mehr die diskrepanz zwischen dem was ist und dem was sein könnte/sollte- aber ich fürchte ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig für ausdauersportarten... ;-) gesundheitlich kann ich grad gar nicht tief genug stapeln... irgendwie hat mein körper den spaß am rumkränkeln entdeckt  seit wochen ... aber die ärzte sagen, die überlebenschancen stehen gut...   

in diesem sinne: rauf aufs bike! (unter lebensgefahr natürlich: meine bremsen sind - wie könnte es anders sein - laut seriennummer von der rückrufaktion bei canyon betroffen, aber sie haben das zeux nach jena geschickt... suboptimal weil 100km vom standort des fahrrads entfernt). naja... wie sagt man so schön:






(@ robert: zahlt die dimb-versicherung auch bei grober fahrlässigkeit?  )
wegen wichtigem (party- ) termin werd ich hier am wochenende hier bleiben, also macht mal nen spruch.

ps:
@lars: solltest du weiterhin wegen wetter nicht reglemäßig zum trainieren kommen: meine freundin leitet nen rock´n roll kurs beim unisport... hab gehört, dass das so dein ding ist... sie sucht noch leute... also: 





(äh.. ups.. nee, das war was anderes, sorry ;-) 

@roeb: bitte überleg dir das gut mit fx  ... ich will nich (schon wieder) schuld sein  also: für den spaßfaktor: keine gewähr. und ich bezahl auch nicht deinen alk, nur damit du´s erträgst! bei risiken und befürchteten nebenwirkungen: bleiben sie lieber im monk!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. November 2007)

wasnn nu mit dotag?
wenn ich s weis hol ich noch mein "liebling"
hätt schon böcke
.....

------------------------------
BT: Formula ORO K18

spätestens jetzt haben alle "Avid-Bremsen-schleifen-ich-hol-mir-lieber-formulas-Sager" die Schnautze gestrichen voll

hab meine damals direkt verkauft, weil ich noch n Paar Juicy Seven "rumliegen" hatte, sollte ich dem Damaligen Aukionsgewinner Bei ebay bescheid geben?


----------



## damista (7. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> @lars: solltest du weiterhin wegen wetter nicht reglemäßig zum trainieren kommen...



mach dir mal keine gedanken... fitti bringt wenigstens regelmäßig punkte ;-) und spätestens mit dem ersten schnee hält mich eh nix mehr drin... dann geht´s erst richtig los ( wenn dann erst noch die spikes drauf sind... yippiee!!)

An den Rest: wird morgen "Teufel komm raus" gefahren? also auch bei solchem Mist-Wetter wie heute? mit viel grau, viel Wind und viel Regen?


----------



## beastly (7. November 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> spätestens jetzt haben alle "Avid-Bremsen-schleifen-ich-hol-mir-lieber-formulas-Sager" die Schnautze gestrichen voll



hey, na moment... sowas hab ich nicht behauptet... die waren nunmal dran und wenn ich die wahl gehabt hätte... hätt ich wohl auch eher die avid genommen (allein schon wegen dem rot... *schmacht*). und bezüglich schleifen: ähm... die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die avid noch mehr schleifen würde als meine tendiert gegen null- das wäre wirklich ne kunst



erkan1984 schrieb:


> hab meine damals direkt verkauft, weil ich noch n Paar Juicy Seven "rumliegen" hatte, sollte ich dem Damaligen Aukionsgewinner Bei ebay bescheid geben?



ach, nun tu nicht so sozial  du weißt doch: keine gewährleistung bei privatkauf... sei einfach schadenfroh... und danke für´s angebot: wenn du deins nicht brauchst nehm ich gern erstmal dein zeux für die bremse  ... oder gleich deine avid   - wann machst du eigentlich endlich dein praktikum bei specialized? ... ich will mein geschenk ... versprochen ist versprochen... 








*quängel*


----------



## roeb (7. November 2007)

abend ... morgen wird nicht gefahren wurde heute einheitlich beschlossen wegen kälte und nässe 

@anja: falls du das noch liest, fx fällt aus bei mir. Habn Kopf wien Elefant dran


----------



## beastly (7. November 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> abend ... morgen wird nicht gefahren wurde heute einheitlich beschlossen wegen kälte und nässe



wo bin ich hier nur hingeraten... 
ich tippe mal auf schlechtwetterphobie... trotz 5 semestern psychologie bisher noch nicht gehört... ist das heilbar? und wenn ja: noch vorm ende des winterpokals? ich hab auch schon ne idee für ne behandlung... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konfrontationstherapie
macht man normalerweise bei angst vor spinnen oder höhe, hilft aber vielleicht auch bei angst vor regentropfen... mein vorschlag: finden wir´s raus!?




StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> fx fällt aus bei mir. Habn Kopf wien Elefant dran



schade, gerade das hätt ich ja nu gern gesehn...


----------



## roeb (7. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:
			
		

> wo bin ich hier nur hingeraten...
> ich tippe mal auf schlechtwetterphobie... trotz 5 semestern psychologie bisher noch nicht gehört... ist das heilbar? und wenn ja: noch vorm ende des winterpokals? ich hab auch schon ne idee für ne behandlung... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konfrontationstherapie
> macht man normalerweise bei angst vor spinnen oder höhe, hilft aber vielleicht auch bei angst vor regentropfen... mein vorschlag: finden wir´s raus!?



hehe ... wir gehen dafür morgen abend 19.30 zu IKEA HotDogFressContest  Aber da du ja was gegen Fleisch hast ...  Hilft da auch ne Konfrontationstherapie? Wenn ja biste herzlich eingeladen ^^


----------



## damista (7. November 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Hilft da auch ne Konfrontationstherapie? Wenn ja biste herzlich eingeladen ^^



Würden da auch hinradeln, um beiden seiten zu genügen


----------



## beastly (8. November 2007)

damista schrieb:


> Würden da auch hinradeln, um beiden seiten zu genügen



wow, und sowas von nem mann! respekt!


----------



## damista (8. November 2007)

was soll das denn heißen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (9. November 2007)

Es gibt nen neues bzw zweiten Team. DIe Lust haben können sich unter: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/378 anmelden.


----------



## beastly (9. November 2007)

damista schrieb:


> was soll das denn heißen....



genau das, was da
steht  so viel kompromissbereitschaft bin ich von nicht-vegetatieren gar nicht gewohnt ;-) schon gar nicht, wenn sie männlich sind ;-) ich hoffe jedenfalls trotzdem, dass es euch geschmeckt hat;-)
und keine sorge, robert: konfrontationstherapie ist bei mir in bezug auf hot dogs nicht erforderlich... ich hab keinen angst vor denen, sondern find die sogar ausgesprochen toll und eigentlich auch lecker... aber leider nur so lange, wie ich nicht drüber nachdenke, was es ist: ein totes schweinebaby...
und die sind mir irgendwie lieber, wenn sie noch lebendig sind und süß gucken können:


----------



## damista (9. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


>


*stimme von schweinchen babe*: "darf ich mama zu dir sagen?"


----------



## kennay (9. November 2007)

moin,

also um mal was zur aktuellen situation zu sagen...

beschissener geht das wetter ja eigentlich garnet mehr. tagsüber wirds immer kälter, es schifft und der wind bläst einem die kälte mit nem mordtempo um die ohren. 
der helle wahnsinn.

entgegen aller gegebenheiten hab ich mich gestern doch mal zu ner kleinen fuchsbergrunde überreden lassen von meiner inneren gutgläubigkeit.

nicht, das ich nur von dunkelheit, regen und kaltem wind überrascht wurde, hatte der zeisigwald auch noch so seine tücken am start.

laub auf längs liegenden ästen (absturz war bei mir inkl.^^), matsch über matsch über matsch mit noch mehr matsch. und zu allem überfluss auch noch so dermaßen viel laub, das man wirklich garnetmehr gesehen hat, was drunter liegt.

also wer auf ne schlammschlacht steht und will das es sich richtig lohnt die karre zu putzen, dem kann ich den zeisigwald wärmstens empfehlen, vor allem das gebiet um den teich (steinbruch?!) drumrum.

ich bin zwar echt kein schönwetterfahrer, aber das war mir gestern auch schon fast zuviel des guten. bwohl die temperaturen gestern gingen (8° immerhin) im gegensatz zu heute... wäre heute gerne gefahren, temperaturen gingen eigentlich auch fast noch, aber es hat wiedermal schön geregnet mit noch mehr wind als gestern. außerdem waren meine schuhe noch net trocken^^

naja, so far. 

mfg
kny


btw:

bewerbung zu ronny ist raus fürs zweite team.


----------



## ronnyp (9. November 2007)

tagchen 
und da waren es auch schon 2 
das team füllt sich ja so langsam


----------



## Benji (9. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> ............ so viel kompromissbereitschaft bin ich von nicht-vegetatieren gar nicht gewohnt ;-) schon gar nicht, wenn sie männlich sind ;-) ..................



gut das hier smilies gesetzt wurden. eine konfrontationstherapie in form einer thüringischen strafexpedition wäre sicher nicht lustig für dich geworden  

sorry für offtopic.

zum thema wetter sag ich nur: gut wenn man eine ausrede hat, die aus titan besteht.
 

ansonsten empfehle ich schutzbleche (die optikfrage wird durch die fehlenden zuschauer aufgrund der wetterlage nutzlos) und eine kreative wegewahl.


b


----------



## kennay (10. November 2007)

wie dreckig die klamotten oder ich selbst bin, ist mir bei der sache egal.

weil egal ob schutzbleche oder net, schmutzig wird man so oder so.
aber die karre setzt sich halt von oben bis unten mit dreck zu, das nervt halt.


----------



## roeb (10. November 2007)

so langsam bekomme ich netn schlechtes Gewissen  bin der einige im Team der noch nicht gefahren ist. Werd ich wohl Sonntag mal ne kleine Runde Totenstein anpeilen. Kennay ist bei, Lars du auch??  Anja bist du in Chemnitz?


----------



## ronnyp (10. November 2007)

Also eins kann ich euch jetzt schon sagen.
Der Fichtelberg und Umgebung is für dieses Jahr gestorben.

Das weiße zeug was sich hier vom Himmel ergibt ist irgendwie hartnäckig.
Werd schon mal meine Skier wachsen  

Es sei den man versucht es dieses Jahr mal mit Spikes, hab nur keinen Plan ob das was bringt. Und das Problem ist ja nicht das das Bike schmutzig wird, sondern das ich es so nicht in die Wohung nehmen kan (Rolle).

Obwohl sich so in brauner Streifen alla Spritzputz sicher nicht schlecht an der Wand macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kennay (10. November 2007)

naja wenn du nur im schnee fährst, reicht ein stark profilierter reifen auf jeden fall aus. da brauchste auf jeden fall keine spikes.

wenn du natürlich auf vereisten wegen und straßen fährst, wäre die investition auf jeden fall ne überlegung wert.

und bevor die frage aufkommt.. Nobby Nic ist _kein_ stark profilierter reifen robert ;P


----------



## roeb (10. November 2007)

Smart Sam?


----------



## damista (10. November 2007)

nein.. er redet vom furious fred.


----------



## roeb (10. November 2007)

du sollst ihn doch nicht aufm arm nehmen  böser Lars ^^


----------



## kennay (10. November 2007)

weder noch!

ich rede vom big apple. 






scherz bei seite, n big betty oder albert / fat albert sollte man schon nehmen


----------



## beastly (10. November 2007)

@ ronny: zu deiner frage mit den spikes (ob die was bringen) zitiere ich mal meinen lieblingsfahrradhändler (ein bisschen werbung am rande): 
"also bei schnee und eis bringt das schon was... muss man halt über den reifendruck ein bisschen regulieren... aber auf nassem laub: ganz gefährlich... da spießt man nur das laub mit den dingern auf und rutscht dann auf den blättern weiter"

@ benni: okay... SORRY... also "mit von männern nicht gewohnt" meinte ich eben, dass es nicht die regel ist... außerdem sind wir ja hier im CHEMNITZ-thread... (willkommen übrigens). auf die überaus fürsorglichen, kompromissbereiten und meisterhaft vegetarisch kochenden jenaer mtb-ler lassen sich solch abstruse behauptungen natürlich nicht übertragen... was euch betrifft nehme ich also alles zurück - oder, mehr noch: behaupte das gegenteil  
übrigens warten hier- wenn ihr mal langeweile habt, noch cocktails auf euch... 

@ roeb: jupp, bin in chemnitz. totenstein morgen? klingt gut... bin aber immernoch kränklich... es ist zum ....  !
aber dank mehrmaligen hamsterkäufen bei sport scheck hab ich jetzt wenigstens ne tolle warme jacke (... und ein leeres konto)... dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen... und ihr werdet geblendet sein, von diesem tollen weißen, sündhaft teuren stück, und nicht zuletzt: meiner schönheit...  wie immer also 
ähem... nein... gut jetzt (@s.: wie war das mit eingebildet??neeeeeein... ) 

also macht mal nen spruch... wie immer: wenns gaaaaaanz in ruhe ist bin ich dabei... allerdings: wie ebenfalls immer: nicht vorm aufstehen: also... vielleicht so früher nachmittag?

@ alle, die´s interessiert: 
und für alle die´s trotz propaganda noch nicht mitbekommen haben (jetzt, wo wir alles haben, was wir brauchen, können wirs ja sagen in oben genanntem konsumtempel gibts grad 30% auf alles! und für den elitären kreis der leute, die ne sport-scheck clubkarte besitzen, gleich nochmal 3% drauf- auch auf bereits reduziertes... also wer schon immer mal röckl-handschuhe für nur 46 statt 69 euro oder ne gore jacke für spöttische 104 statt 149 euro kaufen wollte ist dort gut beraten...   muss sich aber auf massen an schnäppchenjägern gefasst machen, die ansonsten wahrscheinlich noch nie zuvor nen sportladen von innen gesehen haben... und so leicht mal nen schrittzähler mit nem pulsmessgerät verwechseln... dumm nur, dass der umtausch ausgeschlossen ist  ... zusammengefasst: ganz großes kino...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (11. November 2007)

so bin gerade rein, morgen soll so 13 uhr start sein hier auf dei leipzigerstr. ... ich ruf dich morgen früh nochmal an für details. muss erstmal mein bett finden *dreh* bye


----------



## phreak007 (13. November 2007)

Aufnahmeantrag Team 2 gestellt


----------



## ronnyp (13. November 2007)

ah sehr schön es wird immer besser


----------



## kennay (14. November 2007)

so ein mist mit dem wetter. 

wenns net so assig wäre, sondern mal die ganze zeit schneien würde und das ganze dann noch liegen bleiben würde, wäre ich schon längst mal wieder gefahren, aber so wie es jetzt ist, ists draußen einfach bäääh


----------



## damista (14. November 2007)

ich war heut  aber dafür sieht das bike echt besch... aus. ich hoffe ja noch, das der dreck von selbst abfällt...
War eigentlich schon ganz okay, für ne erste schneefahrt. Leider ist der Zeisigwald von vielem schweren gerät dermaßen zerwühlt  ( was machen die denn eigentlich dort?  ), dass eben auch massiver schlamm hängen geblieben ist.

aber das wetter scheint ja nun doch nach "einschneien" auszusehen. schaun mer also mal, wann es vielleicht mal ne Team-Snow-Tour gibt 

so oder noch schöner kann dass dann aussehen:





der beweis, dass ich´s selbst gemacht hab  





naja... und eben die unbequeme seite des ganzen





P.S.: hab wieder ein Album für den winterpokal angelegt. Bei Teamausfahrten findet ihr Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, dann dort drin  und sonst ebenso den rest


----------



## phreak007 (15. November 2007)

Ich habe im Winterpokal-Forum mal noch nen Mitglieder-Such-Thread eröffnet, damit "mtb-erzgebirge" überhaupt ne Chance gegen "Team Chemnitz" hat  

Momentan sind wir ja leider erst zu Dritt...


----------



## ronnyp (15. November 2007)

Job ich hatte auch schon versucht ein paar Leute für unser Team anzuwerben, leider ohne erfolg.

Auf ne Tour im Schnee mit beiden Team hätte ich auch mal Bock.


----------



## beastly (16. November 2007)

Mh, na über die StudiVz  Mtb Chemnitz Gruppe könntet ihr vielleicht nochmal suchen... da gabs doch auch mal kurzzeitig nen Mailverteiler- da wird sich bestimmt jemand finden. Und keine Sorge: Dank Schnee und allgemeiner Kränkelei hättet ihr bestimmt auch zu dritt ne Chance...


----------



## phreak007 (16. November 2007)

Ich bin nicht im studivz  

@beastly: Überred mal den Daniel, mir erzählt der immer nur Käse...

EDIT: Da die Uhr mittlerweile schon 5 vor 12 zeigt, hab ich mich angemeldet und ne Anfrage in der Gruppe gepostet...


----------



## phreak007 (18. November 2007)

Und wir haben Team Chemnitz überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyp (19. November 2007)

ah supi  

is aber auch kein Wunder Du und matt017 sind ja richtig gut unterwegs, da muß ich micht ja richtig schämen.

ich muß die woche meinen faulen hintern auch wieder in die gänge bekommen


----------



## beastly (19. November 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im studivz



ach laber nich, wir kriegen euch alle (muahaha...!  ) 



phreak007 schrieb:


> @beastly: Überred mal den Daniel, mir erzählt der immer nur Käse...



nicht nur dir, fürchte ich  

aber... wer bist du überhaupt? bist du der, der immer mit daniel mtb fährt, auf der mensaparty an der bar war und mich beim adelsberg-marathon mit mischa barton verglich? wenn ja: vielen dank für letzteres- ich musste es mal bei google schaun wer das ist - und seh´s nun als kompliment ;-) jedenfalls, wenn du derjenige bist, dann hab ich´s so in erinnerung, dass daniel unbedingt mit dir ein team bilden wollte... aber okay, hat sich ja offenbar geklärt... fein. vielleicht fahrn wir ja mal zusammen ne runde? falls das erlaubt ist... so unter konkurrierenden teams ;-)


----------



## phreak007 (19. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> ach laber nich, wir kriegen euch alle (muahaha...!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, bin nicht mehr im Studivz... Die Anfrage hat auch nix gebracht, dachts mir schon.

Auch wenn ich so gut wie nie mit dem Daniel gefahren bin (außer zu den Marathons), bin ich doch der, den du beschreibst... Ich war der Meinung, der Daniel fährt immer mit dir, hat er zumindest erzählt. Seit er mit so ner jungen Dame anbandelt, wirkt er wie ausgetauscht und hat sich gesträubt, am Winterpokal teilzunehmen.

Wie auch immer, ner Teamausfahrt steht von meiner Seite her nichts im Weg. Um Konkurrenz zu vermeiden, könnte sich das Team Chemnitz ja dazu bereit erklären, die Punkte aus dieser potentiellen Ausfahrt nicht einzutragen  Weil wir von mtb-erzgebirge ja einer weniger sind, wäre das nur fair  





Und matt017 kriege ich auch noch, sofern ich am Mittwoch nach der Caipiparty noch gerade stehen kann


----------



## matt017 (19. November 2007)

Hm, ja hallo erstmal.      Ich bin das 4. Rad am Erzgebirgswagen... 

Einer Teamausfahrt würde ich mich auch anschließen. Da ich aber zu den Proletariern gehöre, kann ich unter der Woche erst wenn's dunkel ist. Oder halt am WE.

@ phreak: Das Gute am Winterpokal ist ja, dass die Zeit zählt. Also immer schön langsam fahren, dann überholst du mich schon irgendwann...


----------



## phreak007 (19. November 2007)

Mist, du hast deinen Vorsprung ja schon wieder augebaut  

Da muss ich wohl noch langsamer fahren


----------



## racing_basti (20. November 2007)

viele punkte habt ihr ja noch nicht gesammelt! ;-) - da bin ich mit meinem solo-team ja noch weit vorraus. morgen soll übrigens schönes wetter werden, d.h. ich fahr rad, will jemand mit? werd wahrscheinlich wieder über mittelbach - oberlungwitz - glauchau - mülsengrund - oelsnitz - niederwürschnitz - niederdorf fahren.
schnitt ca. 21km/h, weil GA1 angesagt ist.


----------



## matt017 (20. November 2007)

Hey Basti, hier ist doch lizensfreie Zone! Also den Ball immer schön flach halten...    

Warum jetzt eigentlich Stein und nich Stevens?
Weißt du schon, was du für deinen Fully-Rahmen verlangst? (Oder ist der schon verkauft?)


----------



## racing_basti (20. November 2007)

lizenzfreie zone? wo steht denn das? ;-)

naja, stein hat sich so ergeben.

nein der rahmen ist noch nicht verkauft, hab ihn ja noch garnicht wieder. 
da es ein komplett neuer rahmen wird, mÃ¶chte ich etwa 1400â¬ dafÃ¼r haben. neu wÃ¼rde er im laden 2049 kosten. dazugeben wirde ich natÃ¼rlich den dÃ¤mpfer, passente sattelstÃ¼tze und schnellspanner.


----------



## beastly (21. November 2007)

sooo...
@ phreak/daniel: also erstmal, um weitere missverständnisse zu vermeiden:
das mit "erzählt mir (auch) nur käse" bezog sich nicht darauf, sondern war eher allgemein und darüber hinaus lustig gemeint... nicht gleich schmollen, ne?
@phreak: wie jetz? ne ausfahrt und wir tragen die punkte nicht ein? gehts noch? wollt ihr uns denn das letzte bisschen stolz und motivation rauben? wie dem aufmerksamen leser vielleicht aufgefallen ist sind wir in dem sinne auch nicht wirklich vollzählig, da ich seit wochen dank grippalem infekt außer gefecht gesetzt bin und kann daher keine großen sprünge machen. 
@mat017: ich bin ab morgen in frankfurt, dann in jena und erst montag wieder in karl-murx-stadt. nächste woche wäre ich aber für ne ausfahrt zu haben, gern auch am wochenende... ach so, und wenns unbedingt wochenende sein muss (arbeitest du immer so lange?) dann wäre das nächste wohl auch das letzte in diesem jahr, an dem ich in chemnitz sein werde. also macht mal nen spruch ;-)
@ basti: 21 km/h um die halbe welt für GA 1- aha... nuja... ähm... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, bei der kälte ;-) fahre aber freitag, falls ich wieder richtig fit bin, nach glauchau... gern auch in begleitung.. freiwillige vor!

so, würde heut nachmittag mal ne ruhige runde drehen- mag jemand? also ganz ruhig... rentnertempo.. war gestern das erste mal wieder n stück fahren und war schön, will aber langsam machen, weil nen verschleppter infekt, der sich aufs herz legt, wahrscheinlich nicht direkt die leistungsfähigkeit steigert...
also: wer mag: einfach mal melden, am besten aufm handy... 
schönen feiertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. November 2007)

wieso kälte? heute waren 6°C - das ist doch für die jahreszeit relativ warm - und ich muss gestehen heute wars ein 22er schnitt


----------



## matt017 (21. November 2007)

Also 'lange Arbeiten' tu ich eigentlich nich, aber vor 16:00 biken geht nicht unter der Woche (freitags ne Stunde eher, außer diesen).
Ach, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich nächsten Freitag frei hab, da würde es auch klappen.

@Basti
Fährst du deine Grundlagenrunden komplett auf der Straße? Wenn ja, könnte ich mit'm Rennrad ja hinter dir herrollen. Und max. 3-3,5h, mehr muss im Winter nich sein...    (Weißt du überhaupt wer ich bin?) 

@beastly
Keine Namensspiele mit meiner schönen Heimatstadt, das ist ein absolutes NoGo!


----------



## phreak007 (21. November 2007)

Ich hab mir heute mal ne Runde ABM gegönnt... Die Strecke liegt praktisch komplett unter Schlamm, Schnee und Eis begraben.

VR war Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2.1
HR war Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4

Auf Laub hatten beide keine Probleme. Also ein bischen rutschiger als auf trockener Straße ist es schon, aber keineswegs gefährlich. AAAAABER auf den Eisplatten war der Ice Spiker ne Macht: Lenken und bremsen wie auf trockener Straße  Der Nobby am Hinterrad war bei Eis dagegen völlig überfordert...

Fazit: Ein Spike-Reifen macht bei "normalen" Bodenverhältnissen keine Probleme, ist jedoch bei den aktuell teilweise gefrorenen Böden absolut zu empfehlen! Man kann ihn also auch den ganzen Winter über drauf lassen, auch wenns nicht immer kalt und rutschig ist...





beastly schrieb:


> @ ronny: zu deiner frage mit den spikes (ob die was bringen) zitiere ich mal meinen lieblingsfahrradhändler (ein bisschen werbung am rande):
> "also bei schnee und eis bringt das schon was... muss man halt über den reifendruck ein bisschen regulieren... aber auf nassem laub: ganz gefährlich... da spießt man nur das laub mit den dingern auf und rutscht dann auf den blättern weiter"


----------



## roeb (21. November 2007)

also langsam wirds echt peinlich, hab immernoch 0 Punkte ... aber komme auch einfach net zum biken atm. Wollte heute mal aber irgendwie hat sich nix ergeben  ABER Samstag ist ganz groß angekreuzt im Kalender, wenn noch jemand von euch mitfährt könnt ich mich natürlich besser motivieren *g*

Gruß
Robert


----------



## damista (22. November 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> VR war Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2.1


jetzt schon spikes drauf? du bist ja einer.... damit warte ich noch, bis wieder durchgehend schnee/eis herrscht. vor zwei jahren war das echt der hit. im zeisigwald hat sich keiner mehr gedraut zu laufen - nur ein Blödmann, der ist dort gefahren  

außerdem dauert das mäntel-umziehen wieder so lang... nö, als och warte mal noch. tritt sich außerdem leichter


----------



## racing_basti (22. November 2007)

matt017 schrieb:


> @Basti
> Fährst du deine Grundlagenrunden komplett auf der Straße? Wenn ja, könnte ich mit'm Rennrad ja hinter dir herrollen. Und max. 3-3,5h, mehr muss im Winter nich sein...    (Weißt du überhaupt wer ich bin?)



grundlage fahr ich eigentlich fast nur auf der straße, also mitm RR hinterherrollen? - da wirste schon gut mitfahren! - ich denke ich fahr am we wieder?
schickst mir mal per pn deine email-adresse, falls wir was ausmachen wollen wegen fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kennay (22. November 2007)

wann und wohin denn roeb?

ach kack, muss ja arbeiten.. btw next week münchen :-(

naja kann ich wenigstens mal meine gabel einschicken.


----------



## roeb (22. November 2007)

kennay:

dann halt sonntag bin felxibel. Also warte mal noch mit Gabel ^^


----------



## phreak007 (22. November 2007)

Bist du mal wieder die ABM Strecke gefahren? Dort liegt noch einiges an Schnee und es ist teilweise vereist...





damista schrieb:


> jetzt schon spikes drauf? du bist ja einer.... damit warte ich noch, bis wieder durchgehend schnee/eis herrscht. vor zwei jahren war das echt der hit. im zeisigwald hat sich keiner mehr gedraut zu laufen - nur ein Blödmann, der ist dort gefahren
> 
> außerdem dauert das mäntel-umziehen wieder so lang... nö, als och warte mal noch. tritt sich außerdem leichter


----------



## damista (22. November 2007)

ich hatte das mal in den nächsten Tagen vor... probiere mich aber so dran. hab einfach noch keine lust, mäntel umzuziehen


----------



## kennay (22. November 2007)

@ roeb

ich fahr montag früh 6 uhr los nach münchen, wann soll ich die von arbeit aus einschicken?^^

sonntags hamma gott sei dank noch net geöffnet 

btw war heute aufn fuchsberg und danach noch totenstein. immerhin waren ja 10°C, da musste ich reagieren^^

so sah das ganze dann aus^^








sry fürs große bild^^


----------



## erkan1984 (23. November 2007)

Ich hab auf meiner gestrigen runde mit nem Kumpel mal wieder gemerkt, das es keinen Bike-Gott gibt, der über uns wacht, oder er hat vielleicht gerade Winterpause.
Jedenfalls fahren wir so einen Feldweg entlang, gut aufgeweicht, Schlamm fliegt, ist ja alles in Ordnung, als wir das Feld dann hinter und gelassen hatten schau ich so auf mein Oberrohr...
Und was sehe ich da - einen Klecks braunen Schlamm...
"Christian, bitte sag mir, das da auf dem Feld Brauner Schlamm lag Bitte bitteeee" - *lachen macht sich breit* ich schau so an meinem Rad entlang, und überall nur grauer Schlamm....meine Schlimmste befürchtung hat sch erfüllt
alter ich habs geschafft auf nem Feldweg Hunde A-A aufzupacken und die mittig auf meinem Oberrohr zu Platzieren.... Wie oft passiert einem Sowas?

naja, jetzt isses WEg. Fotos wollte ich euch ersparen


----------



## phreak007 (23. November 2007)

Deswegen ist Winterzeit = Schutzblechzeit  

Weil man die Hundehaufen bei all dem Schlamm gar nicht mehr sieht


----------



## matt017 (23. November 2007)

Hey Phreak!
Ich dachte wir hatten ausgemacht, dass ich vorn bleibe?
Jedenfalls hast du mir den Abend versaut, denn eigentlich wollte ich heut nichts mehr machen. Aber ich musste ja reagieren... 
Aber jetzt kann ich ja wieder  machen.


----------



## phreak007 (23. November 2007)

Mist, das Vergnügen währte nur kurz  

Wenn das den ganzen Winter so weiter geht, können wir nächstes Jahr die Tour de France mitfahren  





matt017 schrieb:


> Hey Phreak!
> Ich dachte wir hatten ausgemacht, dass ich vorn bleibe?
> Jedenfalls hast du mir den Abend versaut, denn eigentlich wollte ich heut nichts mehr machen. Aber ich musste ja reagieren...
> Aber jetzt kann ich ja wieder  machen.


----------



## matt017 (24. November 2007)

Tour? Neh, lieber nich. Die lachen mich doch aus mit meinem Alu-Renner...
Es würde mir schon reichen, wenn ich mich in der Hobbyklasse weiter vorarbeite.

Aber ansonsten, keep on training  
Motivation kann man im Winter immer gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (24. November 2007)

yeah... zurÃ¼ck von der DFS und hab endlich wieder Internet... also hier die geballte Ladung: 



racing_basti schrieb:


> und ich muss gestehen heute wars ein 22er schnitt



Prima! Haste fein gemacht!  (Wo ist mein Bienchen-Stempel... ? *lol*)



matt017 schrieb:


> Ach, mir fÃ¤llt gerade ein, dass ich nÃ¤chsten Freitag frei hab, da wÃ¼rde es auch klappen.



Na dann... klingt doch gut... das kÃ¶nnen wir ja mal festhalten. Als fleiÃige Studentin hab ich natÃ¼rlich jeden Freitag frei... Glauchau wÃ¤re cool, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, bin fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen... und fÃ¼r GlÃ¼hwein, hinterher- Ã¤h, ach nee wir sind ja âSportlerâ ... ich meine: Wintertee. 



matt017 schrieb:


> @beastly
> Keine Namensspiele mit meiner schÃ¶nen Heimatstadt, das ist ein absolutes NoGo!



Okay... sorry...  Es war nicht bÃ¶se gemeint, und natÃ¼rlich weiÃ ich, dass es â sÃ¤chsich korrekt ausgesprochen â Korl Morx Stodt heiÃen muss.



phreak007 schrieb:


> VR war Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2.1
> HR war Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
> Auf Laub hatten beide keine Probleme. Also ein bischen rutschiger als auf trockener StraÃe ist es schon, aber keineswegs gefÃ¤hrlich....



So wars auch nicht gemeint. Mehr, dass bei Laub und Matsch Spikes eben auch keine Rettung sind.



StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> also langsam wirds echt peinlich, hab immernoch 0 Punkte
> Robert



peinlich.. ja... erste AnsÃ¤tze von Selbsterkenntnis!  Lange schaun wir uns das nicht mehr mit an... wo ist auf der Winterpokal- Seite eigentlich der Button âTeamgrÃ¼nder rausschmeiÃenâ?   Du hast folgende WahlmÃ¶glichkeiten: entweder Du schwingst Dich heute freiwillig aufs Rad, lÃ¤sst Dich am Freitag mitzerren oder denkst Dir wenigstens in Zukunft fÃ¼r uns unterhaltsamere Ausreden aus, als 


StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Wollte heute mal aber irgendwie hat sich nix ergeben
> Robert



*gÃ¤hn* Also... Freitag?  



erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner gestrigen runde mit nem Kumpel mal wieder gemerkt, das es keinen Bike-Gott gibt, der Ã¼ber uns wacht, oder er hat vielleicht gerade Winterpause.


1.	wie oft soll ich dir das noch erklÃ¤ren? es gibt keinen Bike-Gott, sondern eine Bike GÃ¶ttin ...
2.	... die hat keine Winterpause, sondern saÃ in dem Moment am Steuer eines Lufthansa-Jumbos im viel zu weit entfernten Frankfurt (Psychologie studieren macht cool    ), und konnte so die Katastrophe nicht verhindern...
3.	... immerhin aber (hoffentlich), dass Paul unversehrt blieb... oh mein Gott.. nicht auszudenken...
4.	apropos Paul: hatte ich, neben der Frankfurter Paulskirche, eigentlich schon den Paulsplatz und das Paulaner Bier erwÃ¤hnt... und morgen die Weltherrschaft!  




@lars: bin langsam wieder auf den beinen und zudem nun auch im zfg angemelet... wÃ¼rde nÃ¤chste woche dann langsam anfangen mit trainieren, (wann) bist du da?

@ ronny: Du... dieser Mtb im Erzgebirge-Link in deiner Sig... machte mich auf den Liechtensteiner Silvestercup aufmerksam... das klingt spaÃig... weiÃt Du was drÃ¼ber bzw. hat jemand Ambitionen?


----------



## damista (25. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> @lars: bin langsam wieder auf den beinen und zudem nun auch im zfg angemelet... würde nächste woche dann langsam anfangen mit trainieren, (wann) bist du da?



normalerweise immer montags, mittwochs und donnerstags. manchmal tausche ich den montag aber auch gegen den dienstag.


----------



## ronnyp (25. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> @ ronny: Du... dieser Mtb im Erzgebirge-Link in deiner Sig... machte mich auf den Liechtensteiner Silvestercup aufmerksam... das klingt spaßig... weißt Du was drüber bzw. hat jemand Ambitionen?



Also den Silvercup selbst bin ich auch noch nicht mitgefahre, aber 2008 lässt grüssen.

Aber da du jetzt schon den link angesprochen hast http://mtb-ergebirge.de könntet ihr euch ja mal in paar gedanken machen.

Ich weiß nicht ob roeb es schon erwähnt hat, die seite ist ja quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen. 

ABER 

Da wir ja, (Techniker siehe roeb) ein abschlußprojekt machen müssen, und ich nix anderes gefunden habe was ich machen könnte. Wurde also mtb-erzgebirge zu diesen ausgegoren.

Nun wäre ich euch über Ideen und anregungen zu der seite supi dankbar.

Es soll im grunde ein Tourenportal (MTB) rund um Sachsen werden, evt auch darüber hinaus.

Also User können später Touren eintragen und mit anderen usern diese tauschen (hochladen). Dabei sollen Daten wie HAC, GPS und andere mit der Tour dargestellt werden. Das Design wird wohl auch noch mal überarbeitet, ich hab auch schon ein paar neue Logo entwürfe die werd ich demnächst mal Posten.

Also Ideen anregungen immer her damit, dann sollte die Seite mit ein paar C# Tools mitte nächsten Jahre online gehen. Hier mal ein link aus der aktuellen beta version http://mtb-erzgebirge.de/_beta/index.php?area=TRA

Da ist schon eine beschreibung über unsere Transalp 2004 drin


----------



## phreak007 (26. November 2007)

Geht heute Abend (19 - 21 Uhr) noch jemand ins ZFG?


----------



## beastly (26. November 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Geht heute Abend (19 - 21 Uhr) noch jemand ins ZFG?



joa, ich.. so gegen 8... lg, c.


----------



## damista (26. November 2007)

wird heut nix mehr.. morgen wieder


----------



## beastly (26. November 2007)

gut, ich werd versuchen mich morgen früh nochmal zwischen 7 und 8 hinzuquälen. sollte dies an meiner trägheit scheitern, dann nach der uni... also 16 uhr.


----------



## phreak007 (26. November 2007)

Igitt, 7-8 ist ja ne perverse Zeit... Gibt es diese Uhrzeit überhaupt? Ich glaube, ich war da noch nie wach


----------



## damista (27. November 2007)

kenn diese uhrzeit auch nur vom hören-sagen. wobei moment.... wenn ich freitag und samstag arbeiten muss - doch, ich glaube da tehen auch immer solche zahlen auf der uhr.


ist 16 uhr nich sperrzeit? bin heute ab 19 uhr dort. und natürlich wird das bike zur an- und abfahrt genutzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (28. November 2007)

ja... war dann doch nachmittags im zfg - und ja: eigentlich sperrzeit wegen kursen. aber da "allgemeine fitness und ausdauer" ausgefallen ist UND ich lieb geguckt hab, gings. gehe heute nochmal ne runde aufs ergometer... gestern hat man mich in die mangel genommen und nen trainingsplan erstellt... wenn die wüssten, dass alleine das wort "plan" mich in angst und schrecken versetzt... das hat ja fast was mit struktur, kontinuität und regelmäßigkeit zu tun... naja, netter versuch  

@daniel und alle, die sich sonst noch dafür begeistern lassen:
wie isn mit eislaufen? vielleicht nächsten mittwoch? ich glaube heute wäre zu kurzfristig, oder? aber nächste woche könnten wir ja mal kollektiv das eis stürmen...?


----------



## damista (28. November 2007)

bin dann auch wieder im zfg.... so gegen 19 uhr oder bissl später. bin voher noch essen in der cafeteria.


eislaufen? :kotz:


----------



## beastly (28. November 2007)

wird wohl doch nichts mit zfg heute... aber morgen bestimmt. geh nun doch eislaufen mit daniel und ein paar leuten, wenn noch jemand mag: einfach hinkommen, sind gegen 20:30 spätestens da (... und dann wegen komplizierten knochenbrüchen vermutlich erstmal weitere woche und monate für den winterpokal gesperrt... yeah)
sollte es - wider erwartnm - doch ohne größere katastrophen verlaufen:
wie siehts nun aus mit freitag?


----------



## ronnyp (28. November 2007)

gebt nochmal bescheid zwecks Eislaufen denke nächste woche hab ich auch wieder Zeit

Und wäre echt Top wenn ihr euch mal 2Min Zeit nehmen könntet zwecks MTBE


----------



## matt017 (28. November 2007)

Also Freitag bin ich dabei. Ab 7:30 ist es hell draußen...
Und wo soll es eigentlich hin gehen? Stadtpark? 

Eislaufen ist nichts für mich, da gibts ja keine Berge


----------



## damista (29. November 2007)

weiß einer, warum die beim WP das Ranking nun umgekehrt haben?
Theoretisch müsste unser Pomeranze ja nun auf Platz 1 stehen... aber naja. nichtmal das schafft er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (29. November 2007)

Die letzten sollen die ersten sein ... oder wie war das?  Nur mich lässt man wieder untern Tisch fallen. Naja ich bin mal lieber ruhig 

Gute Nacht


----------



## damista (29. November 2007)

trag dir doch einfach eine minute ein.. schon bist du sichtbar...


----------



## phreak007 (29. November 2007)

EDIT: Doppelpost durch die "Ändern"-Funktion? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## phreak007 (29. November 2007)

@ ronnyp: Was genau war eigentlich die Frage zu deiner Website?

Los Team, lasst uns mal wieder ein paar Punkte holen! Ich bin dieses WE leider nicht in Sachsen, sodass mir der matt wohl wieder davonstürmen wird 
Und Ronny und Kennay erhalten die Chance zum aufholen, so ne Chance kommt nicht so schnell wieder


----------



## ronnyp (30. November 2007)

Hust hust aufholen klar  
Zu der Website werd ich später noch mal ausführlich was zu schreiben.


----------



## matt017 (30. November 2007)

Hat hier noch jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde heute?
Wenn das Wetter so 'schön' bleibt wie jetzt, werd ich heut Mittag mal den Stadtpark auf- und abcruisen.

Obwohl, wenn hier keiner mehr was macht, kann ich die Füße ja auch hochlegen...


----------



## roeb (2. Dezember 2007)

Leute macht nen Fass auf! Hab heute meine ersten 6 Punkte eingefahren, dank Anja 

So nun ab unter die Dusche, 2 Monate nicht fahren haut ganz schön rein


----------



## ronnyp (3. Dezember 2007)

halli hallo,
hatte ja schon 2 mal was zur hilfer der Website geschreiben.
Jetzt mal was kongretes, ich hab mal in paar neue Logo die mir so janz gut gefallen zusammengestellt. Sind alle recht ähnlich, aber würde mich mal interessieren was so bei euch am besten ankommt.  

Ich hab hier auch noch in paar Skizzen zu anderen Entwürfen rumflagen, aber Ihr könnt euch ja erst mal zu den äussern.

http://mtb-erzgebirge.de/tourenbilder/mtbe_logo.gif


----------



## matt017 (3. Dezember 2007)

Mir würde Nr. 6 am ehesten zusagen. 
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man auf den ersten Blick nicht so richtig erkennt, was es heißen soll (wenn man es vorher noch nich weiß).

Achso, noch was. Vergisst du deine Einheiten einzutragen oder machst du keine?   
Wir müssen doch das chemnitzer Team schlagen, auch wenn's schwer wird...


----------



## racing_basti (3. Dezember 2007)

nr. 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyp (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja meine Einheiten, ehm ne komm zur Zeit einfach nicht so richtig dazu.
Wer morchenmal wieder die Rolle quällen, und Schwimmen wollte ich auch schon lange wieder mal.


----------



## phreak007 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das erste (Logo 1) am besten / einprägsamsten.

@matt: Wir sind doch längst am Team Chemnitz vorbei, die kriegen ihre Hintern doch nicht hoch...  Oder willst du unser Team bloß anspornen?


----------



## matt017 (3. Dezember 2007)

Meinst du? Die haben doch jetzt ihren 5. Mann noch aktiviert.
Das könnte eng werden...


----------



## phreak007 (3. Dezember 2007)

Genau, wiegen wir sie in Sicherheit 

Mal schauen, ob ich dir diese Woche punktetechnisch mal noch ein bißchen Druck machen kann


----------



## matt017 (3. Dezember 2007)

Neh, mach mal bitte nich.
Ich muss im Moment gerade (noch) kürzer treten. Und dann noch diese Weihnachtsfeiern...
Am Ende überholst du mich noch


----------



## roeb (4. Dezember 2007)

ohja und der 5. mann hat sich das nächste WE schon freigenommen zum Punkte sammeln


----------



## damista (4. Dezember 2007)

na ich bin gespannt. hab heute gehört, dass es wieder ein durchgehend eher milder winter werden soll - also wohl eher keine schneetouren  bzw.: d.h., sobald nur ein flocke fällt, lassen alle alles stehen und liegen und schwingen sich auf ihre bikes


----------



## racing_basti (4. Dezember 2007)

@matt017 und phreak007: ihr seid doch nur 4 leute im team, falls es mit team-chemnitz eng wird geb ich gern paar punkte ab ;-)


----------



## phreak007 (4. Dezember 2007)

Bei ner richtig schönen Schneetour wäre ich definitiv dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (8. Dezember 2007)

ronnyp schrieb:


> halli hallo,
> hatte ja schon 2 mal was zur hilfer der Website geschreiben.
> Jetzt mal was kongretes, ich hab mal in paar neue Logo die mir so janz gut gefallen zusammengestellt. Sind alle recht ähnlich, aber würde mich mal interessieren was so bei euch am besten ankommt.
> 
> ...



jupp, de 6


----------



## phreak007 (8. Dezember 2007)

Verabschiede dich schonmal von deiner Punkteführerschaft, Matt


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Dezember 2007)

so, hatte heute auch nen 22er Schnitt *hinsetzundkeksnehm*


----------



## phreak007 (10. Dezember 2007)

Na, nix mehr los in den Teams? Alle auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## matt017 (11. Dezember 2007)

Neh, ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr. Ich wollte doch auch mal erster sein...    
Aber wenn du dich schon auf's nächste 24h-Rennen vorbereitest wird das wohl nichts.   


@Basti
Kennst du eigentlich noch mehr so schöne flache (und große) Runden?


----------



## phreak007 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach, nicht eingeschnappt sein, diese Woche wirds bei mir nicht mehr viel mit fahren  

Eigentlich bereite ich mich auf die Salzkammerguttrophy, Strecke A vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2007)

naja nicht ganz so schön ist halt die typische chemnitztal-runde. 
chemnitztal bis göritzhain -> wechselburg -> B175 (?) oder ists die 173 über waldenburg bis glauchau -> über st. egidien und oberlungwitz zurück


----------



## matt017 (11. Dezember 2007)

Aha. Wie fährst du zum Chemnitztal? Durch ganz Chemnitz? 

Aber stimmt schon, die Richtung Penig/Limbach/Waldenburg sollte 'grundlagengeeignet' sein...

Na mal sehen was dein Trainer für's Wochenende so orakelt.


----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr entweder durch die ganze stadt, wenns z.b. sonntag vormittag und dementsprechend wenig verkehr ist
oder über röhrsdorf und hartmannsdorf ins chemnitztal


----------



## phreak007 (22. Dezember 2007)

Den Thread mal wiederbeleben  


Ich wünsche allen Teams und Mitgliedern ein frohes Fest, ein paar schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


Und natürlich noch viele schöne Stunden im Sattel


----------



## beastly (22. Dezember 2007)

Danke... auch von mir viele liebe Grüße aus der Ferne... wünsch Euch und Euren Lieben schöne Feiertage und alles Gute für´s neue Jahr... Alles Liebe, Anja


----------



## beastly (26. Dezember 2007)

mh...
@roeb: erstmal lieben dank für die nachrichten, leider (?) lieg ich nicht in chemnitz, aber danke! geht mir auch schon besser und ich schmiede wilde pläne für den sommer...:
@ roeb/lars: der stefan erzählte mir in diesem zusammenhang, dass sich die idee von den alpen nun in die idee vom jakobsweg umgewandelt hat. keine schlechte idee, eigentlich... hab mal geschaut, es gibt auch einige threads hier dazu. weiß aber nicht, ob ich da unbedingt in der hauptsaison fahren würde wegen temperaturen und touristen und so... prinzipiell klingt das aber genial... wollte sowieso mit nem kumpel dorthin, im frühjahr. aber ursprünglich zu fuß... mtb ist natürlich noch cooler... mh... also meldet euch mal, was die pläne machen.


----------



## phreak007 (26. Dezember 2007)

Habe ich da gerade Jakobsweg gelesen?


----------



## beastly (26. Dezember 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Habe ich da gerade Jakobsweg gelesen?



wenn bei Dir auf Aufmerksamkeits-, Wahrnehmungs- und Verarbeitungsebene alles in Ordnung ist, dann müsste dem so gewesen sein


----------



## phreak007 (26. Dezember 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> wenn bei Dir auf Aufmerksamkeits-, Wahrnehmungs- und Verarbeitungsebene alles in Ordnung ist, dann müsste dem so gewesen sein




Der Kommentar riecht förmlich nach Psychologin 


@ Matt: Ich verabschiede mich erstmal bis zum 02.01. von diesem Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen, da ich über Silvester weg fahre und wünsche schonmal nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## matt017 (26. Dezember 2007)

Ach, sehr schön. Da kann ich mir ja erstmal ein kleines Polster 'anfahren'.
Wie lange geht der Mist eigentlich noch, lange halt ich das nich mehr aus  

Dann allen einen guten Rutsch und feiert schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (27. Dezember 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Der Kommentar riecht förmlich nach Psychologin



sieh mal einer an! selbst mit deinen RIECHnerven ist alles in bester Ordnung!  

aber (mal ausnahmsweise) zurück zum thema: was is mit jakobsweg?


----------



## phreak007 (27. Dezember 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> sieh mal einer an! selbst mit deinen RIECHnerven ist alles in bester Ordnung!
> 
> aber (mal ausnahmsweise) zurück zum thema: was is mit jakobsweg?





Danke für den gründlichen Check  


Am Jakobsweg hätte ich auch ein gewisses Interesse...


----------



## racing_basti (29. Dezember 2007)

na matze, warst du heute auch im mülsengrund? immer die gleiche leute die man unterwegs sieht ;-)


----------



## matt017 (29. Dezember 2007)

Du fährst wohl auch öfters Fahrrad? Wenn du fleißig trainierst, kannste bestimmt sogar mal bei Rennen mitfahren   

Neh, bis zum Mühlsengrund hab ich es nich geschafft. Ich bin in Mosel wieder umgekehrt und zurück gefahren. Gegenwind und abstehende Ohren sind keine gute Kombination...

Wieso eigentlich Matze? Was kennst denn du für Leute?


----------



## racing_basti (29. Dezember 2007)

ich wußte ja nicht, dass du dich als matze angesprochen fühlst ;-)

naja bei rennen mitfahren - ich weiß nicht so recht, mal schauen
aber der wind war heute wirklich abartig, von gut 100km hatte ich letztendlich 70km gegen- oder kantenwind
so langsam kann ich mit den holländern und belgiern mitfühlen...


----------



## matt017 (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mich wegen dem 'immer die gleichen Leute die man unterwegs sieht' angesprochen gefühlt. Kam mir bekannt vor...

Der Wind war wirklich nervig heute, deshalb bin ich wieder St Egidien/Oberlungwitz... zurück. Heimwärts fast nur Rückenwind gehabt 

Aber wie ich sehe, hast du dir ja schon nen neuen RR'ler zur Seite geholt. Die Spenden doch prima Windschatten... (musst natürlich hinterherfahren und das quasseln einstellen  )


----------



## racing_basti (29. Dezember 2007)

matt017 schrieb:


> Aber wie ich sehe, hast du dir ja schon nen neuen RR'ler zur Seite geholt. Die Spenden doch prima Windschatten... (musst natürlich hinterherfahren und das quasseln einstellen  )



mit windschatten war nicht viel, war meine zukünftige transgermany-partnerin mit der ich heute unterwegs gewesen bin. aber da fahr ich lieber im wind, als dass ich das quatschen bleiben lasse


----------



## cyber_blade (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Finde es schön, dass es hier so eine rege Diskussion über Biken in Chemnitz gibt. Ich selber fahre auch einiges an Kilometer im Jahr. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei einer Tour mitkommen könnte. Selber kenne ich nicht allzu viele Trails in Chemnitz (bin jetzt das dritte Semester hier). Die MTB Chemitz Gruppe im StudiVZ kenn ich schon, aber da ist meines Erachtens nicht so viel los. 
Vielleicht sieht man sichmal im ZFG. Trainiere da im Winter auch so drei mal die Woche.

Gruß Steven
PS: Wünsche noch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## racing_basti (4. Januar 2008)

halten jetzt alle winterschlaf oder was ist los?
hier ist nix mehr los, auf der straße treffe ich auch komm noch radfahrer...
oder steht ihr jetzt alle auf skiern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (4. Januar 2008)

Im Moment draußen trainieren?  
Ist doch viel zu kalt, Basti! 
Aber vllt. war nur deine Brille beschlagen, dass du niemand gesehen hast...

Ist dein neues Bike da? (sieht das schwarz aus und bist du schonmal damit gefahren?)


----------



## racing_basti (4. Januar 2008)

also den rahmen hab ich, aber heute ist meine gabel nochmal per post zum service rausgegangen. nein, bin noch nicht gefahren. von tune die sachen sind ja auch noch nicht da, wer weiß, was die mit meinem freilauf alles machen so lange wie das dauert.

aber wieso zu kalt? mit zwei wärmenden schichten + windjacke lies es sich heute ganz gut aushakten


----------



## matt017 (5. Januar 2008)

Hey Basti, ihr werdet ja immer mehr! 
Die teaminterne Vermehrung scheint also zu funktionieren...  

Neh, ich war mir nich sicher, ob ich dich diese Woche mal gesehen hab, war halt so'n Typ mit schwarzem Bike. Warst du es wohl nich.

Wie, deinen LRS hast du auch schon kaputt bekommen? Neh neh neh


----------



## racing_basti (5. Januar 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Im Moment draußen trainieren?
> Ist doch viel zu kalt, Basti!



ich denke dir ist zu kalt... und dann seh ich dich doch wieder


----------



## matt017 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte nur mal schauen, ob du wirklich fährst wenns kalt ist...


----------



## racing_basti (5. Januar 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hey Basti, ihr werdet ja immer mehr!
> Die teaminterne Vermehrung scheint also zu funktionieren...
> 
> Neh, ich war mir nich sicher, ob ich dich diese Woche mal gesehen hab, war halt so'n Typ mit schwarzem Bike. Warst du es wohl nich.
> ...



ne, mit schwarzen bike war ich noch nicht unterwegs...
vom freilauf war das lager etwas mitgenommen, aber wozu hat tune den 12 monate garantie drauf, da ists gleich (mit deinem zeug???) rausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (5. Januar 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal schauen, ob du wirklich fährst wenns kalt ist...



vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser... wolltest wohl schauen, ob ich mir die wp punkte nicht erschleiche?


----------



## matt017 (5. Januar 2008)

Ja, genau. 
Jeder der mehr Punkte hat als ich, muss be********n. 

Neh, meine wenigen tune-Teile sind alle ganz.


----------



## damista (5. Januar 2008)

wenn auch verspätet, aber immerhin: noch ein gesundes neues an die chemnitz-fraktion hier.

man könnte glatt bissl neidisch werden, bei der zeit die einige hier zum biken aufwenden könnrn. aber ich hoffe doch, dass das bei mir nächste woche auch wieder klappt.

@beastly:
ich bin selbst gespannt, ob das was wird mit dem "pilgern". eigentlich, habe ich auch schon unserem robert erzählt, müsste man richtig zeit haben und ab hier fahren. 
über den rest halten wird dich bzw. euch aber sicher auf dem laufenden.

Ob es sich lohnt ein buch darüber zu verfassen?


----------



## wurzeldödel (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo wollte mich mal mit einklinken. Auf weiter Flur treffe ich ja kaum jemanden auf dem Bike. Ich umrunde gerne das Zschopautal und den Adelsberg.


----------



## racing_basti (7. Januar 2008)

da wirste zumindest mich auch nciht treffen, ist mir zu bergig da das ganze


----------



## matt017 (7. Januar 2008)

Es werden ja immer mehr hier. Am Ende können wir nächsten Winter ne Chemnitz-Meisterschaft im WP austragen...

Nur Mut Basti.
Irgendwann kommst du vllt. auch mal steile Berge hoch. Zur Not musste dir halt eine 34er Kassette dranbauen (lassen).   


@Phreak: Ich hoffe du hast viele Prüfungen vor dir, damit mein Vorsprung nich so schnell schmilzt...


----------



## racing_basti (7. Januar 2008)

erinner mich bitte nicht an berge - mir wird jetzt schon ganz mulmig wenn ich dran denke, dass ich schon für riva gemeldet hab.

die 34 reicht mir im moment nicht, da muss ich vorn noch ein 20er KB draufmachen


----------



## matt017 (7. Januar 2008)

Aber stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. Du hast doch letztes Jahr beim ABM gekniffen, weil du Schiss vor den Anstiegen dort hattest, wa?
Naja, fleißig trainieren, dann packst du das schon


----------



## phreak007 (7. Januar 2008)

@matt: Ach, bis zu den Prüfungen ists doch noch ewig weit hin  

Aber im Ernst, auch da ist sicher die eine oder andere Runde drin, Verschnaufpause gibts nicht  

Wenn du richtig Vorsprungspunkte sammeln willst, nimmst du dir schonmal in der Woche ab dem 08.03 frei, da gehts bei mir nämlich ab in den Skiurlaub 
8 h Skifahren am Tag bringen ja leider nur 2 Punkte 

Ich hab heute mal gelernt, was Blitzeis ist: Regen auf gefrorenem Boden... Macht selbst mit Spikes keinen Spaß...


----------



## racing_basti (8. Januar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> 8 h Skifahren am Tag bringen ja leider nur 2 Punkte



aber nur wenn du es nicht als skilaufen einträgst, aber nun weiß hier ja jeder und besonders matt017, dass du nicht in den langlaufurlaub fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (8. Januar 2008)

Was soll das denn heißen, Basti? 
Einer muss ja wohl aufpassen!
Und bring die Leute mal nich auf dumme Gedanken, sonst machen die das wirklich...


----------



## phreak007 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich kann ja auf der Abfahrt die typischen Langlauf-Bewegungen machen  

Sieht bestimmt bescheiden aus, aber was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Punkte


----------



## matt017 (9. Januar 2008)

Da heißt dann glaub ich Telemarken. 
Aber wenn dann jeden Tag 32 Punkte bei dir drin stehen, komm ich vorbei zum kontrollieren


----------



## phreak007 (9. Januar 2008)

Die kann ich ja dann mangels Internet eh erst nach Woche später alle auf einen Schlag eintragen 

Aber mal im Ernst. Nach der Liste gehört Abfahrtsski unter Skilanglauf eingeordnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364

Was denn nun?


----------



## matt017 (9. Januar 2008)

Die offiziellen Regeln stehen ja hier: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Und dort steht geschrieben, dass nur Skilanglauf mit Fahrradfahren gleichzusetzen ist, der Rest ist alternative Sportart.

Der Link von dir ist ja nur ne Aufzählung von irgendjemand...

Wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn man fürs Urlaub machen Punkte bekommt


----------



## phreak007 (9. Januar 2008)

Einen Versuch wars wert


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2008)

so, am we soll ja bestes kaiserwetter werden - wie schauts denn aus? wer fährt mit rad?


----------



## matt017 (13. Januar 2008)

Na Basti, wo war denn das beste Kaiserwetter?
Ich stand von Samstag Morgen bis heut Mittag in kurz/kurz vorm Thermometer und hab gewartet bis auf 25° steigt...

Hab dann allerdings doch noch die Winterhose drüber gezogen und wollte schauen ob du fährst, aber scheinbar bist du nich gefahren (weil ich dich ja nich gesehen hab).


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2008)

also ich hab seit freitag meine 330km geschafft, bin immer richtung chemnitztal wechselburg gefahren.
was willst du denn noch für wetter? so ein sonnenschein heute hatten wir schon ne weile nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (13. Januar 2008)

, so viel? Wenn du weiter so trainierst, schlägst du mich nochmal im Wettkampf  

Stimmt schon, Wetter war nich schlecht. Aber Kaiserwetter ist für mich 20° mehr!


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2008)

naja das wetter bezog sich auf die aussichten, wenn bei dir ein thermometer im blickfeld liegt, kann ich ja nichts dafür 

naja viel... man tut halt was man kann, wollte ja im wp noch ein stück nach vorn in top 50, aber da fehlt immer noch was


----------



## matt017 (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, ist doch erstmal Halbzeit im WP...

Aber so hohe Ziele wie du hab ich nich. Hauptsache ich bin am Ende vor Phreak, aber der scheint ja auch keine Lust mehr zu haben. Wo steckt der eigentlich die ganze Zeit?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2008)

nein, ich hab das schöne-wetter-we auch nur nochmal für nen guten 3er block grundlage genutzt, die nächsten 2 wochen hab ich erstmal in der uni wieder mehr zu tun


----------



## phreak007 (13. Januar 2008)

Der phreak hatte in letzter Zeit andere Sorgen, aber keine Angst, der nimmt die Verfolgung wieder auf  

Und ronnyp und kennay scheinen ja auch aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen


----------



## beastly (14. Januar 2008)

@ racing_basti & matt017:

habt ihr´s mal damit probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (14. Januar 2008)

Endlich sprichts mal jemand aus 

Naja, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt... *duck-und-weg*


----------



## matt017 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte mich bei allen Usern, die ich durch mein unangepasstes Verhalten gestört habe, entschuldigen.

In tiefer Demut
matt017


----------



## beastly (14. Januar 2008)

*gähn* ...

um in den seitenlangen "ich-bin-heut-3-minuten-länger-gefahren-als-du"-schwanzvergleich einzelner mal etwas abwechslung reinzubringen:

wie siehts mit der planung für den sommer aus?
würde gern mal wissen wer aus der gegend wo mitfahren will... 
kann schon jemand endgültig was wegen heavy-24 sagen? also ob und wer mit wem?


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2008)

ich weiß zwar nicht wie weit für dich in der nähe noch zählt, aber ich fang einfach mal an

6.4.: Goseck, CC
3.5.: Riva del Garda
16.-1.5.: Mad East
31.5.-7.6.: Transgermany
14./15.6.: 24-h??? Wenns mir wieder gut geht evtl. 1er oder 2er
22.6. Grünhain/Beierfeld CC
12.7.: Kamm-Bike-Cross Johannstadt oder Salzkammerguttrophy
3.8.: EBM Seiffen
(10.8.: Erfurt)
26.8.: VBM Auerbach/V.
14.9.: Klostermarathon Grimma
???: Neuseen MTB Cup
???: Greifenstein-Bike-Mara Geyer


----------



## damista (14. Januar 2008)

du bist ja neugierig, beastly.

also, heavy24 sind fest eingeplant, genauso wie der ebm. greifenstein-bike-marathon überleg ich noch - die strecke fand ich aber eigentlich ansprechend, adelsberg natürlich. wie ich und ob ich den rest fülle, warte ich mal ab.
denke aber, dass ich pro monat max. ein event fahren werde ( von juni an wahrscheinlich). kostet irgendwie ja doch geld und irgendwie leidet man auch mit, wenn man den verschleiß realisiert


----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

hey leute , 
bin neu hier und finde gleich eine rennplanung?
 das ist schon hammer so viel rennen, ich habe gerade einen neues forum aufgemacht wegen suche von strecken zum trainieren um chemnitz.  wenn ihr aus der region seit. da habt ihr sicher was für mich oder?


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2008)

was stellste dir denn so vor?
- strecken für ruhiges flaches ga1?
- bergig für k3?
- mtb-runden zum spaß haben?
ich denke hier lässt sich für fast jeden geschmack was finden


----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

hallo das geht aber schnell, du scheinst ja schon ein richtiger freak zu sein. 
 na ich mach erst mal bissel ruhig. GA1??? K3??? ich will bissel spaß haben. grüße


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2008)

spaß haste mitm mtb eigentlich das ganze jahr über auf der strecke vom adelsberger-bike-marathon. da findeste auch nen streckenplan soweit ich weiß


----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

ja die strecke kenne ich, bin sie schon aus spaß vor 2 jahren mal mitgefahren. aber bin halt nicht so schnell. fährst du immer rennen und bist du dort auch schon mal gestartet? dein rennplan sieht ja ordendlich aus den du da oben hinterlegt hast. bist du schon fast ein profi?
grüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

oh man vor lauter aufregung vergessen, paar andere strecken meine ich die mich noch interresieren


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2008)

übern eisenweg ist immer ne lohnende tour, kannste halt wenn du einmal auf dem berg bist relative flach fahren, oder immer kurze knackige abstecher in die täler machen.
oder richtung augustusburg, oder oder oder ... 
da gibts hier eigentlich so viel, damit könnte man seiten füllen.
was stellste dir denn so vor? km, hm, bei welchem schwierigkeitsgrad usw


----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

na ja das geht ja schnell. ich fahre eher nach stunden da weis ich immer das ist zur der zeit wieder zu hause bin. als 40 km in 2 h bei flachen gelände müste das schon gehen oder? aber kannst mir auch strecken geben die länger sind, denn 40km sind ja nicht viel. wieviel fährst du so? km ??


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2008)

naja nach mir sollteste dich da nicht richten...
40km können hier im erzgebirge/-vorland schonmal schnell 2 stunden werden. 

vorschlag: einsiedel --> nach bahnübergang rechts steil hoch --> eisenweg --> weiter bis z.b. schöne aussicht und zurück über jahnsdorf und klaffenbach (wasserschloß) --> harthau, da kannste evtl. noch übers waldhaus nach einsiedel fahren


----------



## froesi (14. Januar 2008)

guter vorschlag, ich hoffe ich finde das.  ich mach jetzt schluß den morgen früh klingelt der wecker zeitig, weil ich mit dem radfahren muss, kein auto und dann werden auch nochmal km!!!


----------



## phreak007 (14. Januar 2008)

Bei mir ist folgendes geplant:

Mai: Mad East alle drei Tage
Juni: 24 h Einzelstarter oder Zweier
Juli: Salzkammerguttrophy, die große Runde

Danach mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch Lust habe 


@damista: Bin den Greifensteiner dieses Jahr im Regen mitgefahren. War ne monströse Schlammschlacht... Wenn du um Verschleiß besorgt bist, wäre das zumindest bei Regen keine gute Wahl.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Januar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> @matt017 und phreak007: ihr seid doch nur 4 leute im team, falls es mit team-chemnitz eng wird geb ich gern paar punkte ab ;-)





phreak007 schrieb:


> Bei ner richtig schönen Schneetour wäre ich definitiv dabei...





phreak007 schrieb:


> Verabschiede dich schonmal von deiner Punkteführerschaft, Matt





phreak007 schrieb:


> Na, nix mehr los in den Teams? Alle auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?





matt017 schrieb:


> Neh, ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr. Ich wollte doch auch mal erster sein...
> Aber wenn du dich schon auf's nächste 24h-Rennen vorbereitest wird das wohl nichts.
> 
> @Basti
> Kennst du eigentlich noch mehr so schöne flache (und große) Runden?





phreak007 schrieb:


> Ach, nicht eingeschnappt sein, diese Woche wirds bei mir nicht mehr viel mit fahren
> 
> Eigentlich bereite ich mich auf die Salzkammerguttrophy, Strecke A vor





racing_basti schrieb:


> naja nicht ganz so schön ist halt die typische chemnitztal-runde.
> chemnitztal bis göritzhain -> wechselburg -> B175 (?) oder ists die 173 über waldenburg bis glauchau -> über st. egidien und oberlungwitz zurück





matt017 schrieb:


> Aha. Wie fährst du zum Chemnitztal? Durch ganz Chemnitz?
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, die Richtung Penig/Limbach/Waldenburg sollte 'grundlagengeeignet' sein...
> 
> Na mal sehen was dein Trainer für's Wochenende so orakelt.





racing_basti schrieb:


> ich fahr entweder durch die ganze stadt, wenns z.b. sonntag vormittag und dementsprechend wenig verkehr ist
> oder über röhrsdorf und hartmannsdorf ins chemnitztal





phreak007 schrieb:


> Den Thread mal wiederbeleben
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Teams und Mitgliedern ein frohes Fest, ein paar schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!
> ...





matt017 schrieb:


> Ach, sehr schön. Da kann ich mir ja erstmal ein kleines Polster 'anfahren'.
> Wie lange geht der Mist eigentlich noch, lange halt ich das nich mehr aus
> 
> Dann allen einen guten Rutsch und feiert schön...





racing_basti schrieb:


> na matze, warst du heute auch im mülsengrund? immer die gleiche leute die man unterwegs sieht





matt017 schrieb:


> Du fährst wohl auch öfters Fahrrad? Wenn du fleißig trainierst, kannste bestimmt sogar mal bei Rennen mitfahren
> 
> Neh, bis zum Mühlsengrund hab ich es nich geschafft. Ich bin in Mosel wieder umgekehrt und zurück gefahren. Gegenwind und abstehende Ohren sind keine gute Kombination...
> 
> Wieso eigentlich Matze? Was kennst denn du für Leute?





racing_basti schrieb:


> ich wußte ja nicht, dass du dich als matze angesprochen fühlst
> 
> naja bei rennen mitfahren - ich weiß nicht so recht, mal schauen
> aber der wind war heute wirklich abartig, von gut 100km hatte ich letztendlich 70km gegen- oder kantenwind
> so langsam kann ich mit den holländern und belgiern mitfühlen...





matt017 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wegen dem 'immer die gleichen Leute die man unterwegs sieht' angesprochen gefühlt. Kam mir bekannt vor...
> 
> Der Wind war wirklich nervig heute, deshalb bin ich wieder St Egidien/Oberlungwitz... zurück. Heimwärts fast nur Rückenwind gehabt
> 
> Aber wie ich sehe, hast du dir ja schon nen neuen RR'ler zur Seite geholt. Die Spenden doch prima Windschatten... (musst natürlich hinterherfahren und das quasseln einstellen





racing_basti schrieb:


> mit windschatten war nicht viel, war meine zukünftige transgermany-partnerin mit der ich heute unterwegs gewesen bin. aber da fahr ich lieber im wind, als dass ich das quatschen bleiben lasse





racing_basti schrieb:


> halten jetzt alle winterschlaf oder was ist los?
> hier ist nix mehr los, auf der straße treffe ich auch komm noch radfahrer...
> oder steht ihr jetzt alle auf skiern?





matt017 schrieb:


> Im Moment draußen trainieren?
> Ist doch viel zu kalt, Basti!
> Aber vllt. war nur deine Brille beschlagen, dass du niemand gesehen hast...
> 
> Ist dein neues Bike da? (sieht das schwarz aus und bist du schonmal damit gefahren?)





racing_basti schrieb:


> also den rahmen hab ich, aber heute ist meine gabel nochmal per post zum service rausgegangen. nein, bin noch nicht gefahren. von tune die sachen sind ja auch noch nicht da, wer weiß, was die mit meinem freilauf alles machen so lange wie das dauert.
> 
> aber wieso zu kalt? mit zwei wärmenden schichten + windjacke lies es sich heute ganz gut aushalten





matt017 schrieb:


> Hey Basti, ihr werdet ja immer mehr!
> Die teaminterne Vermehrung scheint also zu funktionieren...
> 
> Neh, ich war mir nich sicher, ob ich dich diese Woche mal gesehen hab, war halt so'n Typ mit schwarzem Bike. Warst du es wohl nich.
> ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> ich denke dir ist zu kalt... und dann seh ich dich doch wieder





matt017 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal schauen, ob du wirklich fährst wenns kalt ist...





racing_basti schrieb:


> ne, mit schwarzen bike war ich noch nicht unterwegs...
> vom freilauf war das lager etwas mitgenommen, aber wozu hat tune den 12 monate garantie drauf, da ists gleich (mit deinem zeug???) rausgegangen.





racing_basti schrieb:


> vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser... wolltest wohl schauen, ob ich mir die wp punkte nicht erschleiche?





matt017 schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> Jeder der mehr Punkte hat als ich, muss be********n.
> 
> Neh, meine wenigen tune-Teile sind alle ganz.





racing_basti schrieb:


> da wirste zumindest mich auch nciht treffen, ist mir zu bergig da das ganze





matt017 schrieb:


> Es werden ja immer mehr hier. Am Ende können wir nächsten Winter ne Chemnitz-Meisterschaft im WP austragen...
> 
> Nur Mut Basti.
> Irgendwann kommst du vllt. auch mal steile Berge hoch. Zur Not musste dir halt eine 34er Kassette dranbauen (lassen).
> ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> erinner mich bitte nicht an berge - mir wird jetzt schon ganz mulmig wenn ich dran denke, dass ich schon für riva gemeldet hab.
> 
> die 34 reicht mir im moment nicht, da muss ich vorn noch ein 20er KB draufmachen





matt017 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. Du hast doch letztes Jahr beim ABM gekniffen, weil du Schiss vor den Anstiegen dort hattest, wa?
> Naja, fleißig trainieren, dann packst du das schon





phreak007 schrieb:


> @matt: Ach, bis zu den Prüfungen ists doch noch ewig weit hin
> 
> Aber im Ernst, auch da ist sicher die eine oder andere Runde drin, Verschnaufpause gibts nicht
> 
> ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du es nicht als skilaufen einträgst, aber nun weiß hier ja jeder und besonders matt017, dass du nicht in den langlaufurlaub fährst





matt017 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen, Basti?
> Einer muss ja wohl aufpassen!
> Und bring die Leute mal nich auf dumme Gedanken, sonst machen die das wirklich...





phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auf der Abfahrt die typischen Langlauf-Bewegungen machen
> 
> Sieht bestimmt bescheiden aus, aber was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Punkte





matt017 schrieb:


> Da heißt dann glaub ich Telemarken.
> Aber wenn dann jeden Tag 32 Punkte bei dir drin stehen, komm ich vorbei zum kontrollieren





phreak007 schrieb:


> Die kann ich ja dann mangels Internet eh erst nach Woche später alle auf einen Schlag eintragen
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst. Nach der Liste gehört Abfahrtsski unter Skilanglauf eingeordnet:
> 
> ...





matt017 schrieb:


> Die offiziellen Regeln stehen ja hier: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules
> 
> Und dort steht geschrieben, dass nur Skilanglauf mit Fahrradfahren gleichzusetzen ist, der Rest ist alternative Sportart.
> 
> ...





phreak007 schrieb:


> Einen Versuch wars wert





racing_basti schrieb:


> so, am we soll ja bestes kaiserwetter werden - wie schauts denn aus? wer fährt mit rad?





matt017 schrieb:


> Na Basti, wo war denn das beste Kaiserwetter?
> Ich stand von Samstag Morgen bis heut Mittag in kurz/kurz vorm Thermometer und hab gewartet bis auf 25° steigt...
> 
> Hab dann allerdings doch noch die Winterhose drüber gezogen und wollte schauen ob du fährst, aber scheinbar bist du nich gefahren (weil ich dich ja nich gesehen hab).





racing_basti schrieb:


> also ich hab seit freitag meine 330km geschafft, bin immer richtung chemnitztal wechselburg gefahren.
> was willst du denn noch für wetter? so ein sonnenschein heute hatten wir schon ne weile nicht mehr...





matt017 schrieb:


> , so viel? Wenn du weiter so trainierst, schlägst du mich nochmal im Wettkampf
> 
> Stimmt schon, Wetter war nich schlecht. Aber Kaiserwetter ist für mich 20° mehr!





racing_basti schrieb:


> naja das wetter bezog sich auf die aussichten, wenn bei dir ein thermometer im blickfeld liegt, kann ich ja nichts dafür
> 
> naja viel... man tut halt was man kann, wollte ja im wp noch ein stück nach vorn in top 50, aber da fehlt immer noch was





matt017 schrieb:


> Naja, ist doch erstmal Halbzeit im WP...
> 
> Aber so hohe Ziele wie du hab ich nich. Hauptsache ich bin am Ende vor Phreak, aber der scheint ja auch keine Lust mehr zu haben. Wo steckt der eigentlich die ganze Zeit?





racing_basti schrieb:


> nein, ich hab das schöne-wetter-we auch nur nochmal für nen guten 3er block grundlage genutzt, die nächsten 2 wochen hab ich erstmal in der uni wieder mehr zu tun





phreak007 schrieb:


> Der phreak hatte in letzter Zeit andere Sorgen, aber keine Angst, der nimmt die Verfolgung wieder auf
> 
> Und ronnyp und kennay scheinen ja auch aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen



ich glaube ich frag hier mal die Admins, ob sie euch ein Subforum aufmachen.

@beastly, ich glaube Icq is keine sooo gute idee, da bekommt doch keiner IHRE konversation mit....


----------



## racing_basti (16. Januar 2008)

aus wikipedia: Ein Internetforum (lat. forum, Marktplatz), auch Diskussionsforum, ist ein virtueller Platz zum *Austausch und Archivierung von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen*. Die Kommunikation findet dabei asynchron, das heißt nicht in Echtzeit, statt. Englische Bezeichnungen dafür sind internet forum und webboard.


----------



## beastly (16. Januar 2008)

nicht zu verwechseln mit dem hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (16. Januar 2008)

wer ist denn nun hier OT? wir haben uns wenigstens noch übers radfahren unterhalten, aber das jetzt ...


----------



## beastly (16. Januar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wir haben uns wenigstens noch übers radfahren unterhalten, aber das jetzt ...



schon, es war nur ein hinweis darauf, dass eure seitenfüllende selbstdarstellungsdiskussionen
...wer nun wann wieder 3 minuten länger gefahren ist weil das chemnitzteam ja noch nicht viele punkte gesammelt hat und wer da mit seinem solo-team weit vorraus ist und einen 21er schnitt, ach nein doch einen 22er schnitt für ga1 fährt und am ende noch wen überholt und bald wieder führt und wieder nen punkt mehr im winterpokal hat und am ende vor phreak ist und in den top50 auf aufholjagd ist und anderen leuten nen paar punkte abgeben könnte und mal erster sein wollte und ne lizenz hat und bei jeder temperatur fährt (was tut man nicht alles für die punkte, von denen jeden tag 32 dazu kommen) und überhaupt ... 
vielleicht *nicht jeden in diesem umfang* interessieren...

und was den vorschlag mit icq betrifft: ich wollte nur helfen


----------



## phreak007 (16. Januar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> schon, es war nur ein hinweis darauf, dass eure seitenfüllende selbstdarstellungsdiskussionen
> ...wer nun wann wieder 3 minuten länger gefahren ist und welchen km/h-schnitt für ga1 fährt und bald wieder führt und wieder nen punkt mehr im winterpokal hat und am ende vor phreak ist und in den top50 auf aufholjagd ist und anderen leuten nen paar punkte abgeben könnte und mal erster sein wollte und ne lizenz hat und bei jeder temperatur fährt (was tut man nicht alles für die punkte, von denen jeden tag 32 dazu kommen) und überhaupt...
> vielleicht *nicht jeden in diesem umfang* interessieren...
> 
> und was den vorschlag mit icq betrifft: ich wollte nur helfen




Klingt fast, als wäre da jemand eingeschnappt  

Nichts für ungut...


----------



## beastly (16. Januar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Klingt fast, als wäre da jemand eingeschnappt



eher fasziniert... von so viel unfähigkeit zur selbstreflexion... 
aber wenn ich deinen post ("endlich sprichts mal jemand aus") richtig verstanden habe, bin ich ja nicht allein mit diesem eindruck  

fassen wir zusammen: wir wissen jetzt alle wer hier der king ist und gut







um nun mal ansatzweise zurück zum thema zu kommen:

hat freitag nachmittag jemand lust auf ne runde adelsberg? roeb? 
sry wegen letzte woche...
hätte freitag ab ca.14 uhr zeit... 
also wenn jemand will... ihr wisst schon


----------



## damista (16. Januar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> @damista: Bin den Greifensteiner dieses Jahr im Regen mitgefahren. War ne monströse Schlammschlacht... Wenn du um Verschleiß besorgt bist, wäre das zumindest bei Regen keine gute Wahl.



Musst mir nix erzählen. war ebenso einer der bekloppten! Neben dem blutenden Herz ob meiner dahin schmelzenden Kette und Ritzeln bei dem ganzen Schmand, hab ich mich danach gefragt, wie lang es wohl gedauert hat, bis die Wege wieder begehbar waren. Also umgegraben waren die jedenfalls...

@erkan
Da hat sich aber einer ne Mühe gemacht - langweilig?


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Januar 2008)

damista schrieb:


> @erkan
> Da hat sich aber einer ne Mühe gemacht - langweilig?



mhh ging rel schnell, so 5 minuten alle beiträge als Zitat auzuwählen, die unerlaubten 20 Smileys haben mich da mehr Zeit zum entfernen gekosten 

aber das wars wert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (16. Januar 2008)

wie ist eigentlich die signatur zu deuten... ?


----------



## beastly (16. Januar 2008)

damista schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich die signatur zu deuten... ?



der junge mann äußerte neulich mit 

"in der dritten welt verhungern kinder... und für dich geht die welt unter, weil auf deinem vorbau das falsche logo drauf ist"

sein unverständnis darüber, dass ich ihm vorschlug, dass wir, bevor wir das nächste mal fahrrad fahren, doch bitte erstmal erst meinen lenker und vorbau austauschen sollten. ob diese aussage nun tatsächlich durch mitleid mit den dritte-welt-kindern, oder aber durch neid (wegen dem tollen vorbau), faulheit (wegen dem montieren) oder schlechtem gewissen (weil er selbst einen ähnlichen besitzt) begründet ist, ist nicht überliefert. 
jedenfalls hat er recht.  

topic: 
- wer kennt die ebm strecke und könnte sie mir mal zeigen?


----------



## damista (16. Januar 2008)

bitte nimm das nächste mal derlei Anfragen meinerseits nicht zu ernst ;-)


Ebm-Strecke ist mir bekannt.... zumindest wesentlich. Alles behält man ja nicht im Kopf. Da diese aber auch dauerhaft ausgeschildert ist, findet sich auch der Rest.
Willst wohl nen Abstecher ins kleine Seiffen machen?
Ich würde das aber nicht zwingend jetzt anpeilen. Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen muss man sich die Strecke glaube nicht wirklich antun. vor allem wird es da oben noch um einiges schlimmer sein als hier - unb bei "moderatem" Regen ist mir die Strecke, bzw. der Zustand durchaus bekannt.

Davon abgesehen - ja, ich würde auch mitkommen.


----------



## beastly (17. Januar 2008)

damista schrieb:


> bitte nimm das nächste mal derlei Anfragen meinerseits nicht zu ernst ;-)



... gleiches gilt für die antworten...
 nicht auszudenken, wenn hier irgendwer irgendwas ernst nehmen würde!  

wg. ebm: 
mag sein, dass die strecke jetzt mist ist, aber ich habe bewegungsdrang und meine freundin wohnt dort und das fahrrad ist eh dreckig und bis ende januar ist die anmeldung günstiger und überhaupt.
vor allem gehts mir darum, mal zu testen, wie anspruchsvoll das ist und obs für mich überhaupt sinn macht. 
würdest du auch diesen monat noch mitkommen?


----------



## damista (17. Januar 2008)

also einen Tag könnte ich mich schon mal los eisen von der uni. auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke bei Nässe natürlich ungleich schwerer. packst die also in diesem zustand, dann steht einem Start ja nix mehr entgegen 

Prinzipiell gehe ich mal einfach davon aus, dass das kein Problem für dich darstellt. Willst ja nicht auf sieg fahren, oder ;-)


----------



## froesi (17. Januar 2008)

geil die ebm strecke abfahren jetzt das ist doch genial. Die Idee hätte von mir kommen können. Es hat ja die letzten wochen fast nix geregnet und die letzten tage war es ja auch sonnig ohne ende da ist die bestimmt gut zu befahren. wenn ihr mal obenward könnt ihr mir ja mal schreiben. würde es mir auch mal ansehen.


----------



## damista (17. Januar 2008)

froesi, warst du die letzten Tage mal im Wald? Wenn nicht, dann schau bitte mal nach, wo du trockene Wege findest... und wenn du die gefunden hast, dann darfst du mir gern Bescheid geben.


----------



## matt017 (23. Januar 2008)

Na Phreak, da hab ich aber wirklich Glück, dass man sich hier nicht mehr über den WP unterhalten darf.
Sonst müsste ich ja dauernd lesen, dass du mich überholt hast.


----------



## phreak007 (23. Januar 2008)

*duck und weg*


----------



## beastly (26. Januar 2008)

würde morgen mittag mal ne runde fahren, hat jemand lust mitzukommen? dann   --> mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (3. Februar 2008)

hört, hört


----------



## roeb (3. Februar 2008)

Stellt mal jemand die Heizung an??? Gibs ja net, es scheint die Sonne und gleichzeitig friert man sich so ziemlich alles ab


----------



## beastly (3. Februar 2008)

@robert: du warst doch nicht etwa wirklich fahren?
das würde mich nachdenklich machen, wenn das ausgerechnet heute geklappt hätte, wo ich nicht da bin   
schöne grüße aus jena (der flachen stadt, ohne berge... und so)







@daniel: nicht wahr?? 


(dank an benni, für´s foto und ÜBERHAUPT  )


----------



## racing_basti (3. Februar 2008)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Stellt mal jemand die Heizung an??? Gibs ja net, es scheint die Sonne und gleichzeitig friert man sich so ziemlich alles ab



schreck mich mal nicht ab, ich wollte dann noch ne kleine runde fahren.


----------



## roeb (3. Februar 2008)

@anja: noch war ich nicht fahren, war nur mal kur auf der Terasse und hab mich tierisch erschrocken  Aber gerade wegen deinem Kommentar werd ich mich jetzt nochmal aufs Rad schwingen 

Schönes Bild


----------



## phreak007 (4. Februar 2008)

[Werbung on]

Hallo allerseits!

Braucht zufällig jemand nen Tacx Satori Rollentrainer (sehr leise)? Fahre im Winter doch lieber draußen mit dem Winterrad.

Siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen...

[Werbung off]


----------



## racing_basti (4. Februar 2008)

da will ich auch mal etwas werbung machen: KLICK


----------



## phreak007 (4. Februar 2008)

Das  muss ich neidlos eingestehen, deine Werbung ist eindeutig die bessere


----------



## andibar (5. Februar 2008)

moin moin, hat morgen oder übermorgen jemand bock auf ne kleine runde abends? so das wetter es zulässt? ... 20 - 30 km.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (5. Februar 2008)

bei mir leider nein, hab am donnerstag wieder nen termin im SM-labor (SportMedizin); nicht, dass hier noch wer was falsches denkt


----------



## andibar (6. Februar 2008)

k .. morgen fällt wohl auch zwecks wetter schon wieder flach!!! *kotz*


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Februar 2008)

def. mal "abends" da es ja schon ca gegen 5 finster wird....


----------



## andibar (6. Februar 2008)

stimmt .... dunkel is eher als abend =)
dann korrigieren wir das mal auf ca. 3 - 4 uhr abfahrt. dann 1 bis 2 stunden raus. nur is halt die frage ob das wetter überhaupt passt. so wie´s grad ausschaut is wohl eher unschön. dämmerung sollte ja kein problem darstellen. licht haste ja dran wie ich gesehen hab =)


----------



## racing_basti (9. Februar 2008)

wie schauts denn nächste woche mit ner kleinen runde aufm rad aus? könnte mich bei dem wetter sicher zu ner knapp 2 stündigen tour überreden lassen.


----------



## funkbrother (9. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte morgen Vormittag, so ab 10 Uhr noch freie Spitzen. Richtung Totenstein oder Adelsbergturm? Auf`m Kassberg geht`s los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andibar (9. Februar 2008)

morgen ab um 12 hätte ich zeit und lust ...


----------



## phreak007 (10. Februar 2008)

Puh, heute war ja ganz Chemnitz im Wald... Solche Massen habe ich noch nie am Totenstein gesehen...

Und kennay und ronnyp legen ja jetzt auch richtig los  

Welcome back!


----------



## funkbrother (10. Februar 2008)

Da war ja gut, dass ich nach Röhrsdorf musste. Am Max Planck Stadion war zwar irrsinnig Matsch, aber so habe ich gleich wieder richtig dicke Schutzschicht auf dem Lack


----------



## kennay (10. Februar 2008)

hehe, ja. mehr oder weniger zumindest.

versuche jetzt so oft wie es geht mit dem rad auf arbeit zu fahren, um meine fitness wieder auf vordermann zu bringen. roeb hat mir heute wiedermal gezeigt wie man trails die man eigentlich runterschießt auch hochfahren kann und umgedreht.

schade das sich heute keiner gefunden hat mit uns ne runde zu drehen, anscheinend sind nur noch langschläfer am start hier *g

naja, mal sehen was die zukunft so bringt^^ im winterpokal noch was zu reißen schließe ich jedenfalls fuer mich komplett aus^^


----------



## kennay (10. Februar 2008)

und btw... ja die fußgänger haben alle doofe ohren. die gehören weggesperrt, vor allem die mit den kleinen quietschenten an (nur gedanklich vorhandenen) der leine. 

jedesmal muss man bremsen wegen denen. und auf meine geile pluto hupe hamse auch nie reagiert...


----------



## phreak007 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich rufe da immer richtig laut "Klingelingeling!"

Das hören die meisten und viele lachen auch...

Btw: Es ist nie zu spät, im Winterpokal noch was zu reißen, bzw. noch Punkte fürs Team beizutragen 

Hab mich zumindest heute tierisch gefreut, als ich die ganzen neuen Einträge gesehen habe


----------



## andibar (16. Februar 2008)

schön kaltz heut gewesen ... aber auch niemand auf den wegen unterwegs ... sehr schön =)

@erkan: wie lang sind die strecken, die du fährst? länger/kürzer als heut?


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Februar 2008)

also so ein-zweimal in der Woche halte ich so 'ne Runde schon für machbar, ansonsten würd ich eher so 20-30km vorschlagen, wobei bei mir die Auswahl mangels Streckenkenntnis sehr gering ist....

längere Touren dann eher Richtung Sommer, und dann mit ausreichender Zeit und einem frühen start.


----------



## funkbrother (16. Februar 2008)

Wo wart Ihr denn heute?  Bei der Kälte!  

Thomas


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Februar 2008)

Totenstein - Talsperre Oberwald - und dann wieder zurück, keine Ahnung, bin nur hinterher gefahren .... 51km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkbrother (16. Februar 2008)

Schöne Runde. Halt nur `ne schlechte Zeit für mich. Bin bis ca. 19 Uhr in der "Fabrik" gewesen. Hätte aber auch wieder mal Bock auf eine schöne Runde. Fahre meistens alleine, da meine Mitfahrer im letzen Augenblick immer ausfallen.
Schickt mal `ne Mail wenn Ihr wieder mal was plant.


----------



## andibar (17. Februar 2008)

so kalt wars nu auch wieder nich ... =) gut ... die Pfützen waren gefroren, aber das heisst ja nich gleich das es kalt is^^
wie viele höhenmeter hatten wir dann am ende hinter uns gebracht?


----------



## beastly (17. Februar 2008)

andibar schrieb:


> wie viele höhenmeter hatten wir dann am ende hinter uns gebracht?



760.


----------



## phreak007 (17. Februar 2008)

Bin gestern genau die gleiche Runde (Totenstein - Talsperre Oberwald) gefahren  

Wann seid ihr denn gefahren, da hätten wir uns ja fast über den Weg laufen müssen...


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Februar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Bin gestern genau die gleiche Runde (Totenstein - Talsperre Oberwald) gefahren
> 
> Wann seid ihr denn gefahren, da hätten wir uns ja fast über den Weg laufen müssen...



wir haben uns so ca 1330 an der MEnsa getroffen, snd dann richtung Totenstein, wo wir dann so gegen 1405 eintrafen...
Hatten uns übers StudiVZ verabredet... wäre eigentlich cool, wenn man die 2 Plattformen verbinden kann....


----------



## andibar (17. Februar 2008)

??? hööö ??? Ich frag Erkan und Du antwortest ... nich schlecht. Jetzt hab ich mehrere Theorien:

1. Du hast Dich und Dein Canyon mit Unsichbarkeitspaste getrant und bist heimlich mitgefahren.
2. Erkan ist eigentlich Beastly / hat ne gespaltene Perönlichkeit ... kam mir aber nich so vor =)
3. Du bist ein "Höhenmesser" MIT Internetanschluss und fährst gerne bei Erkan mit. Wahnsinn(!) was so mit der Technik geht =)

4. und 5. werden noch bearbeitet.


----------



## phreak007 (17. Februar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wir haben uns so ca 1330 an der MEnsa getroffen, snd dann richtung Totenstein, wo wir dann so gegen 1405 eintrafen...
> Hatten uns übers StudiVZ verabredet... wäre eigentlich cool, wenn man die 2 Plattformen verbinden kann....



Zu geil, da sind wir fast zeitgleich dieselbe Runde gefahren  

Bin gegen 13 Uhr am Pegasus-Center gestartet...

Btw: Ich wollte in naher Zukunft (heute, jetzt gleich) ne Runde Adelsberg fahren, jemand Interesse?


----------



## beastly (17. Februar 2008)

andibar schrieb:


> ??? hööö ??? Ich frag Erkan und Du antwortest ... nich schlecht. Jetzt hab ich mehrere Theorien:
> 
> 1. Du hast Dich und Dein Canyon mit Unsichbarkeitspaste getrant und bist heimlich mitgefahren.
> 2. Erkan ist eigentlich Beastly / hat ne gespaltene Perönlichkeit ... kam mir aber nich so vor =)
> ...



6. ich bin sein persönlicher coach und werte jeden abend seine über eine elektronische fußfessel übertragenen trainingsdaten aus.


----------



## andibar (17. Februar 2008)

mh ... nochmal ne tour wäre geil .... aber nein *lern*
hat jemand am mittwoch oder donnerstag nochmal lust auf ne runde? Freitag und Samstag geht zur not auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (17. Februar 2008)

Also Adelsberg ist wieder zu 99 % trocken und die wenigen restlichen schlammigen Stellen sind gefroren. Auf gehts, es kann wieder fröhlich trainiert werden...

Btw, ich würde am Donnerstag nach der Leistungsdiagnostik noch ne (gemütliche) Runde fahren wollen, also nicht Adelsberg  So ab Mittag hätte ich dann Zeit...

Danke nochmal an Basti für die Connections zur kostenlosen Diagnostik


----------



## andibar (17. Februar 2008)

@phreak: donnertsag mittag klingt gut ... halten wir das mal fest =)
will noch wer mit?


----------



## racing_basti (17. Februar 2008)

donnerstag bin ich evtl auch mit dabei, werde aber bei über 0°C auf der straße bleiben, ansonsten wird mir das zu schlammig wenn der boden auftaut


----------



## phreak007 (17. Februar 2008)

Solange es nicht bis Donnerstag regnet, werden die Waldautobahnen auch bei Tauwetter trocken sein... Singletrails sind auch mit Einschränkungen fahrbar.

Momentan ist das Wetter als eher durchwachsen angekündigt, aber mal sehen, der Wetterbericht ändert sich zur Zeit dreimal am Tag.

Warum fährt der Matt eigentlich nicht mehr? Scheint nur noch seine Arbeitsfahrten einzutragen?!


----------



## matt017 (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, das mit den Arbeitsfahrten stimmt leider  
Aber ab jetzt werd ich wieder mitmischen. 

In welchem Thread werden eigentlich die Werte von den Leistungstests verglichen, hier oder in dem anderen? 
Wir müssen ja wissen wer hier nun wirklich den längsten hat


----------



## phreak007 (17. Februar 2008)

Eh wir hier wieder eins auf den Deckel kriegen, gehen wir zum Schwanzvergleich lieber in den Leistungsdiagnostik-Thread vom Basti 

Beastly ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen 

Und alle die sonst noch diesen Test machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. Februar 2008)

naja die werte würden eigentlich in den LD-thread passen, aber ich halte mich da raus...


----------



## Sasch85 (17. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand Montags am Nachmittag (wegen mir auch gerne schon morgen) etwas Zeit zwischen Arbeits-, Lern- und Trainingsstreß? Da könnte man ja mal eine Runde vom Totenstein aus starten. Aber bitte nur mit regnerativem Charakter, also ni groß länger als 2 stunde oder so...

Bei Interesse einfach ma melden...

DANKE


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2008)

geiles wetter und nix los hier - tztztz


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2008)

wie siehts denn nun mit morgen aus?

wer fährt denn alles wann mit wem wohin?


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2008)

morgen?! wer, wie, wann, wohin, wieso?

Komm gerade vom Totenstein, is richtig *bähhh*
Die Strecken sind schön angetaut..., richtig toll matchig....


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Btw, ich würde am Donnerstag nach der Leistungsdiagnostik noch ne (gemütliche) Runde fahren wollen, also nicht Adelsberg  So ab Mittag hätte ich dann Zeit...



ich würde morgen evtl. gegen mittag richtung zwönitztal starten, wenn jemand mitkommen will --> melden

p.s. asphaltrunde, grundlage(!!!), kein tempogebolze


----------



## phreak007 (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte morgen ab Mittag (13 Uhr) Zeit... Forstautobahnen wären gut, aber gegen einige Starßenabschnitte wäre auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2008)

waldautobahnen sind *bäh*
ich sah heute aus wie ne sau....
@ basti, in welchem Umfang würdest denn die km ansetzen?! RR oder MTB?


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2008)

naja zwönitztal über affalter und stollberg zurück sind etwa 60km, fahrt nicht all zu schnell, ich fahr mit mtb


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2008)

@basti --->hast PM--->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich habe vorne immer noch nen Spikereifen drauf, da gehe ich lieber alleine in den Wald spielen...

Das stundenlange Gesumme würde uns auf der Straße alle verrückt machen


----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorne immer noch nen Spikereifen drauf...



du fährst mit spikereifen?
aber lass ihn bitte drauf, sonst wird wirklich nochmal winter (murphy lässt grüßen) und das wollen wir doch alle nicht


----------



## funkbrother (24. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin, Männer und Frauen,
ist schon jemand im Wald? Oder kann man sich noch anschliessen?


----------



## phreak007 (2. März 2008)

Gut, dass ich ihn drauf gelassen habe... So wie es aussieht, wirds ja doch nochmal Winter  

http://www.wetteronline.de/Sachsen/Chemnitz.htm




racing_basti schrieb:


> du fährst mit spikereifen?
> aber lass ihn bitte drauf, sonst wird wirklich nochmal winter (murphy lässt grüßen) und das wollen wir doch alle nicht


----------



## andibar (3. März 2008)

toll ... murphey macht nur misst!!! wenn ich den kerl in die hände bekomm ... dann ... dann ... dann kann er was erleben!!


----------



## erkan1984 (3. März 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich ihn drauf gelassen habe... So wie es aussieht, wirds ja doch nochmal Winter
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Sachsen/Chemnitz.htm



ach halt die kl...
sorry, aber das wetter anzuschreien bringt mir pers keine Genugtuung


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. März 2008)

Na soooooooooo winterlich wird's wohl eher nicht werden , da war der elende, kalte Regen heute schlimmer  , aber immer noch besser als die Rolle  .


----------



## andibar (4. März 2008)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand aus dem Zwickauer-Land? so zwecks Tour usw.


----------



## andibar (4. März 2008)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand aus dem Zwickauer-Land? so zwecks Tour usw.


.... toll ... wie kann man doppelte Einträge eigentlich wieder löschen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxa (5. März 2008)

Zwickauer Land ??

*Armheb* hier hier !!   

Lustig, wollt gerade einen neuen thread aufmachen wegen Leuten aus der Zwickauer Gegend. Bin auch auf der suche nach paar Leuten hier zum biken.

Tour klingt gut, an was hast du gedacht ?

Wenn mein neuer Sattel morgen kommt kann´s Freitag losgehen.

Bist du Student in Zwickau ?


----------



## andibar (6. März 2008)

neee ... in Chemnitz.Bin grad nur wieder in Zwickau. Bei mir wäre Samstag ganz angenehm. Hab nur keine Ahnung wo man am besten hier fahren kann. Kennst ne gute Strecke?


----------



## waxa (6. März 2008)

Schade, Samstag geht bei mir nicht, bin ich eingeladen.

Gute Strecken um Zwickau zu finden ist gar nicht ganz ohne. Man muss schon erstmal 20 min fahren um der Stadt zu entfliehen. Aber ganz nett ist die Richtung Wilkau rauszu. Dann Richtung Kirchberg / Lindenau in den Wald. Da jetzt die Armee aus dem Gebiet abgezogen ist kann man wunderbar die Wege als Forstautobahnen nutzen. In der Richtung weiter kannst du dann z.B. zum Auersberg fahren.Von Zwickau aus hin und zurück etwa 90 Km.
War letzte Woche mal mit dem Rennvelo oben, sah ganz gut aus im Wald, dürfte also auch mit MTB machbar sein. Allerdings warm anziehen, dort sind´s immer gute 6/7 Grad kälter als in Zwickau.

Wegen andermal mitfahren kann ich noch nicht´s versprechen, mein neuer Sattel fehlt noch


----------



## tg82 (6. März 2008)

Schöne MTB Strecken gibts auch in der Hartensteiner Gegend. Bsp. Z -Radweg bis zur Burg Stein (gähn) von Dort gibts n geilen Trail im Muldental nach Wildbach, Richtung Prinzenhöhle, und dann Naturlehrpfad nach Aue (zum Teil ziemlich heftig), Da könnte man Oberhalb des Stadions n paar schöne Abfahrten runterfahrn. Und von Aue aus könnte man nach Lößnitz dann zum Spiegelwald rauf, dort die Strecke vom Spiegelwaldrennen lang, dann ins Schwarzwassertal und dann Lauterer Seite rauf, Alpiner Steig runter... und so weiter. Würde vielleicht auch mit fahrn. Treffpunkt könnte Burg Stein sein.


----------



## waxa (6. März 2008)

Erfreuliche Nachricht, mein Sattel ist heute gekommen, d.h. ich kann ab morgen wieder fahren.

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine ruhige Runde mit zum Auersberg zu fahren ? Soll laut Wettergerücht auch auch trocken bleiben. Ebenso hab ich nicht vor neue   Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen, es ist ja noch Winter...
Also mit Mtb und so viel wie möglich Offroad.


----------



## andibar (6. März 2008)

mh ... also wenns samstag net geht könnt ich noch sonntag anbieten. allerdings geht bei mir nur stadtnaher (bekannter) Treffpunkt. Wäre dann bei mir aber nur  ne kleinere Runde (max 60/70km) drin. Schuhe sind noch nich da (also sind de Füsse relativ schnell matt) und vernünftiger Helm is auch noch fehlend *schäm*. Also darfs auch nicht allzu schnell in kombi Wurzeln+Co werden. Dann wäre ich dabei =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (7. März 2008)

Wo trefft ihr denn euch? Würde vielleicht am Sa Vorm. auch mitkommen.


----------



## waxa (7. März 2008)

@tg82

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, wie halt schon gesagt. Haben jetzt erstmal Sonntag ins Gespräch gebracht und andibar gibt mir noch bescheid ob´s bei ihm klappt. Würden uns aber in Zwickau Zentrum treffen weil er sich nicht soo auskennt.
Wir könnten uns allerdings dann mit dir an der Burg Stein treffen.
Kennst du ne schöne Runde von dort aus ? Allerdings was nicht ganz so heftiges. Hab mal auf die Karte geschaut, kennst du den Weg von der Burg zum Sendemast in Geyer ? Sieht auf der Karte aus als könnte man das komplett im Wald fahren.


----------



## tg82 (7. März 2008)

@waxa

Wann fahrtn ihr Sonntag, hab da nur bis Mittag Zeit. Würde mich eher Früh so 9ne rum bei der Burg Stein treffen. Schöner Weg währe wie oben beschrieben nach Aue, (viele Singletrails zum Teil heftig) dann zum Spiegelwald (Bernsbach) und von da aus Waldautobahn nach Geyer (bisdahin alles Wald) und dort dann irgendwie nach Z (Über Zwönitz oder so zurück) . Anderer Vorschlag?


----------



## waxa (8. März 2008)

Moin tg82,
klingt nicht übel dein Vorschlag, also machen wir das mal so!   Ob Andibar mitkommt steht noch nicht fest, wenn ja dann müssen wir an den heftigen Stellen bissel sachte machen -> siehe seinem letzten post. 
Okay, treffen wir uns um 9 an der Burg Stein am Hauptportal. Ich bin mal gespannt, Richtung Aue bin ich da noch nie gefahren.
Bis morgen dann...

Wenn´s noch was gibt dann pm an mich, bin wahrscheinlich heut erst spät wieder online.

waxa

edit: wenn es allerdings Morgen Früh (8 Uhr) regnen/nieseln sollte dann fahr ich nicht ! Aber eigentlich ist trockenes Wetter angesagt.


----------



## tg82 (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin morgen (bei nicht sinflutartigen Regen) auf jeden Fall da, schicke dir mal ne PN wegen meiner Nr., falls kurz vorher was unvorhergesehenes passiert. Bis denne


----------



## matt017 (15. März 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit 'meinem' Team los? Habt ihr das Biken an den Nagel gehangen? Und ich dachte, ich wär faul...  

Und in Mülsen trifft man auch keine Biker mehr!?!


----------



## andibar (16. März 2008)

In Mülsen??? Wo kann man dort Biken? Gib mal n tip wo dort vernünftige Strecken sind. Ortmannsdorf raus zu?

Kennt jemand eigentlich ne Strecke von Z nach C wo man die Straßen meiden kann? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## matt017 (16. März 2008)

Richtig mtb-gefahren bin ich dort auch noch nicht, ist nur ideal für Grundlagen und Kompensation, sozusagen Naherholungsgebiet...

Ne Geländestrecke von Z nach C kenn ich auch nich, aber wenn du nich gerade auf der 173 oder 169 fährst, ist es doch recht ruhig dort.


----------



## phreak007 (16. März 2008)

Dein Team war ne Woche im Skiurlaub...

Mist, das hat mich ja ganz schön zurück geworfen  




matt017 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit 'meinem' Team los? Habt ihr das Biken an den Nagel gehangen? Und ich dachte, ich wär faul...
> 
> Und in Mülsen trifft man auch keine Biker mehr!?!


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Dein Team war ne Woche im Skiurlaub...
> 
> Mist, das hat mich ja ganz schön zurück geworfen



na strengt euch jetzt nochmal an im endspurt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (16. März 2008)

Tja Phreak, wärst du mal lieber ne Woche in den Bikeurlaub gefahren. Ne ganze Woche skifahren ist doch sowieso öde...
Aber jetzt müssen wir uns nochmal 2 Wochen zusammenreißen. Wenn uns das Team SnowBiker überholt wirds ziemlich peinlich  

Und der Basti redet schon vom Endspurt...


----------



## phreak007 (17. März 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Tja Phreak, wärst du mal lieber ne Woche in den Bikeurlaub gefahren. Ne ganze Woche skifahren ist doch sowieso öde...
> Aber jetzt müssen wir uns nochmal 2 Wochen zusammenreißen. Wenn uns das Team SnowBiker überholt wirds ziemlich peinlich
> 
> Und der Basti redet schon vom Endspurt...



Sag mal, hast du dir etwa wirklich frei genommen?

Deine Bike-Zeiten deuten nicht mehr wirklich auf Arbeiten hin...


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Das Wetter ist ja immer noch übel, aber heute musst ich einfach raus!




Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit Mittweidaer Bikern aus (is anybody here)?

Schönes Osterfest,
Jendo


----------



## wurzeldödel (20. März 2008)

Hallochen,

die Mittweidaer-Biker sind schon aktiv. Es existiert eine kleine und feine Bikerunde die jeden Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr startet. Wert wird auf Fun gelegt und möglichst jeder Trail mitgenommen. Ziel dabei sind ein paar Marathons im Jahr zu fahren.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## kennay (21. März 2008)

die samstagsfahrer kotzen mich an. werdet mal alle sonntagsfahrer, samstags muss ich doch immer arbeiten^^

btw hab ich mal noch paar einheiten nachgetragen und ich muss sagen ich freue mich, das unser team in den top200 ist, auch wenn ich nur unwesentlich dazu beitragen konnte^^


----------



## phreak007 (21. März 2008)

Die Einheiten sorgen in Summe auch für ordentlich Punkte  




kennay schrieb:


> die samstagsfahrer kotzen mich an. werdet mal alle sonntagsfahrer, samstags muss ich doch immer arbeiten^^
> 
> btw hab ich mal noch paar einheiten nachgetragen und ich muss sagen ich freue mich, das unser team in den top200 ist, auch wenn ich nur unwesentlich dazu beitragen konnte^^


----------



## wurzeldödel (23. März 2008)

Hallo Jendo,
war gestern wieder 1000hm allein auf weiter Flur u.a. auf der Via Mala! Ich seh immer nur die Reifenspuren.   

Aber der kommende Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr steht schon fest.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

kommt heute nachmittag jemand mit auf den eisenweg?

geplant:
werde so gegen halb 2 in klaffenbach am wasserschloß sein - eisenweg - thalheim - tabakstanne - brünlos - talsperre stollberg - forzbachl - klaffenbach


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> kommt heute nachmittag jemand mit auf den eisenweg?
> 
> geplant:
> werde so gegen halb 2 in klaffenbach am wasserschloß sein - eisenweg - thalheim - tabakstanne - brünlos - talsperre stollberg - forzbachl - klaffenbach



Ist das Straße? Tempo? Zeitdauer? (Kenne die Runde nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

ist eigentlich so gut wie keine straße dabei, waldwege und trails.
tempo, naja nicht zu schnell, aber halt so dass es nicht kalt wird.
zeit werden vielleicht so 2,5h werden


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2008)

Hm, klingt gut, würde mich anschließen...

Und so nen groben Schnitt hast du nicht? Bei mir sinds im hügeligen Gelände bei GA1-2 so 16-18 km/h...

Aber nicht über mein Winterrad lachen


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

immer sommer fahr ich die runde mit nem 22er schnitt, aber ich glaube bei dem wetter wirds deutlich langamer kanns schlecht einschätzen, aber vielleicht so um 17-19er.

ich such mal ob ich ein höhenprofil von der runde finde


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2008)

Die 16-18 beziehen sich auch auf Winter und schlammige Verhältnisse 

Ich glaube, das passt schon...

Wo startest du? Ich starte am Campus beim Pegasus Center. Das sind etwa 10 km bis zum Wasserschloss, also müsste ich gegen 13 Uhr los.


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

starte nicht in chemnitz, komm aus der richtung jahnsdorf.
können uns halb 2 im schlosshof vom wasserschloß treffen.
schick der pn mal noch meine tel.nr.


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

so, war ne schöne schneetour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> so, war ne schöne schneetour



*Tief*schnee-Tour...

Ich muss erstmal heiß duschen, die Zehen wieder auftauen 

Aber stimmt, war ne echt schöne Runde! Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder... Gerne auch unter besseren Wetterbedingungen


----------



## beastly (23. März 2008)

bin grad auf den trailer von virtuous gestoßen  

hat jemand lust am 28. april mal nach dresden zu fahren?
(nein basti, nicht mit dem rad  aber z.b. mit nem sachsen ticket...?)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311912


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> bin grad auf den trailer von virtuous gestoßen
> 
> hat jemand lust am 28. april mal nach dresden zu fahren?
> (nein basti, nicht mit dem rad  aber z.b. mit nem sachsen ticket...?)
> ...



lust hätte ich schon, aber da bin ich irgendwo zwischen garmisch und dem gardasee.
der trailer sieht aber schonmal nicht schlecht aus. kann mir das vielleicht jemand mitschneiden?


----------



## beastly (24. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> lust hätte ich schon, aber da bin ich irgendwo zwischen garmisch und dem gardasee.



wenn das so ist... kannste ja selbst so´n ding drehn... wird auch zeit


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2008)

wer kommt denn heute mit radfahren? - sonne scheint  

da es bei uns über nacht nochmal ordentlich geschneit hat, bleib ich heute auf der straße.
werd wahrscheinlich chemnitztal fahren.

oder kommt wer mit zum  bauen?


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> wenn das so ist... kannste ja selbst so´n ding drehn... wird auch zeit



haste ne gute kamera, helmkamera usw.? da kannste mitkommen!


----------



## matt017 (24. März 2008)

Wann willst du denn starten Basti?

Ich könnte ab frühestens 13 Uhr. Aber wenn du Chemnitztal fahren willst, kannst du mich ja fast zuhause abholen.


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2008)

13uhr ist mir etwas zu spät, ich werd so gegen 11 bei mir losfahren, also etwa  dreiviertel 12 in glösa sein


----------



## matt017 (24. März 2008)

Hm, Mist! Um die Zeit hab ich ne Verabredung mit ner Schüssel Klößen...
Das wird dann so aussehen: 

Dann viel Spaß Basti. Und den anderen, die das feine Wetter heut nutzen


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hm, Mist! Um die Zeit hab ich ne Verabredung mit ner Schüssel Klößen...
> Das wird dann so aussehen:
> 
> Dann viel Spaß Basti. Und den anderen, die das feine Wetter heut nutzen



na dann lass es dir mal schmecken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (24. März 2008)

@beastly 

hätte defenetiv Intresse dran. Werd mal noch Lars fragen.


----------



## beastly (24. März 2008)

@ basti:



racing_basti schrieb:


> haste ne gute kamera, helmkamera usw.? da kannste mitkommen!



ich betrachte das als einladung!?  

@ robert:

tu das... würde mich freuen... und irgendwie müssen wir ja mal wieder was auf die reihe kriegen... und sei´s auch nur: anderen (!) beim fahren zuschauen.


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> @ basti:
> ich betrachte das als einladung!?



28.4.-1.5.
20.6.-27.6.
24.8.-31.8.

suchs dir aus! 
jedesmal garmisch-gardasee entlang der via claudia, aber leider schon ausgebucht


----------



## wurzeldödel (26. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Mittweidaanlieger,

da das Wetterchen auf Frühling zeigt, starten wir am Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr wieder eine Tour. Auf Anfrage nähere Angaben.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Jendo (26. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> bin grad auf den trailer von virtuous gestoßen
> 
> hat jemand lust am 28. april mal nach dresden zu fahren?
> (nein basti, nicht mit dem rad  aber z.b. mit nem sachsen ticket...?)
> ...



Vorsicht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324639
Die Premiere ist am 25.04! nicht am 28.


----------



## beastly (26. März 2008)

ups, stimmt, am 28. das war mainz
sorry & danke

ach ja, und:

 SCHNU, WILLST DU MITKOMMEN?


----------



## damista (28. März 2008)

ich würde ja auch mit dem bike nach dd radeln.. lässt sich gut fahren....
und das lette mal ist einfach schon ne Weile her - wer kommt mit ;-)


----------



## phreak007 (29. März 2008)

damista schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch mit dem bike nach dd radeln.. lässt sich gut fahren....
> und das lette mal ist einfach schon ne Weile her - wer kommt mit ;-)



Aber wo willst du dann das Bike während das Films sicher abstellen?


----------



## beastly (30. März 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Aber wo willst du dann das Bike während das Films sicher abstellen?



das wäre auch meine erste frage dazu gewesen.
und die zweite: wie kämen wir zurück (nachts)?

also in verbindung mit dem film halt ich das für keine gute idee, generell aber: sehr gern... lars, kennst du ne schöne strecke nach dd? 
und wegen dem film werd ich mal anrufen in dd wie das mit karten ist.

würde auch gern mal nach leipzig fahren, kennt sich da jemand aus? soll ein ganz angenehmer weg sein. 

und sonst: war schön heute am totenstein... auch wenn (zu) viele wanderer die gleiche idee hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> würde auch gern mal nach leipzig fahren, kennt sich da jemand aus? soll ein ganz angenehmer weg sein.



willst du auf asphalt oder wald-/wiesenwegen nach leipzig?
straße werde ich evtl. dienstag, mittwoch oder donnerstag, falls das wetter passt, nach leipzig zum "einkaufen" fahren. 
bin da bisher meistens über burgstädt und geithain hin und über altenburg zurückgefahren.


----------



## beastly (30. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> willst du auf asphalt oder wald-/wiesenwegen nach leipzig?



ich würde gern eine mischung dessen fahren, aber bestimmt nicht in deinem tempo


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2008)

ich fahr langsam, zumindest wenn ich sowas ähnliches wie grundlage fahre. und das ist ne TOUR nach leipzig auf alle fälle


----------



## damista (31. März 2008)

Hi.... okay. ich hab da nen vorteil, ich müsste nicht am Abend zurück. schließlich wohne ich ja im Prinzip noch in der Nähe 

Davon mal abgesehen... mein derzeitiger Fitnesszustand würde mich wahrscheinlich nicht mal ankommen lassen. Hab einfach die Ironie-Smiley weg gelassen. Allerdings ist es für den Sommer durchaus wirklich wieder geplant. Sollte dann auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Wo man die Bikes aber abstellen könnte.... nunja. Prinzipiell sind dort viel hochwertige Bikes unterwegs. Wo genau wird der Film denn aufgeführt? Scheune? wenn ich mehr weiß, könnte ich mir was überlegen. Wenn ich die loacation kenne, kann ich auch mal nen Kumpel vorbei schicken, der das vor Ort klar machen könnte. müpssten sich dann nur die Leute hier erbindlich melden. Interesse ist bei mir auf jeden Fall vorhanden - auch ohne Tour bis dahin..

Das doofe ist, das ich Freitag immer arbeiten bin. Da fällt zumindest für mich die Idee schonmal flach, vorab eine Runde in der Region zu drehen. Wäöre frühestens am Tag danach möglich. Führen könnte ich ja sogar. Nun ja... erstmal schauen, ob ich rausbekomme, wo genau es denn ist.


----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

geniales wetter... die marathonstrecke vom a-berg ist zu 98% gut befahrbar. hier sind die übrigen 2%:









@ basti: 

du bist ein mann -> du behauptest, dass du langsam fährst -> ich traue dir nicht!! 
"sowas wie grundlage"... wenn ich das schon lese  und was für dich g1 ist für mich kraftausdauer   
vielleicht ein andermal 

@ lars:

gut also so weit ich weiß wollte robert auf jeden fall mit. und ich. und stefan muss wohl eigentlich arbeiten, wird aber noch überredet - ich arbeite dran.


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> @ basti:
> 
> du bist ein mann -> du behauptest, dass du langsam fährst -> ich traue dir nicht!!
> "sowas wie grundlage"... wenn ich das schon lese  und was für dich g1 ist für mich kraftausdauer
> vielleicht ein andermal



ich fahr IMMER langsam, es sei denn ich hab ne nummer am lenker 

wieso hat eigentlich inzwischen fast jeden ein kuscheltier unterm sattel baumeln? vor 2 jahren hatte ich mal nen "pleite"-geier unterm sattel als glücksbringer, der ist dann aber leider im schlamm von seiffen stecken geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wieso hat eigentlich inzwischen fast jeden ein kuscheltier unterm sattel baumeln?



fast jeder? ich kenn nur zwei... 
bei uns ist noch keiner abgefallen...


Und warum hängen die da? - Kleines Quiz

A   um beim marathon die konkurrenz zu verwirren  
B   um das gewicht des rades (und damit die hangabtriebskraft) zu erhöhen  
C   weil sie glück bringen  und leute zusammen  
D   A und C sind richtig 

viel Glück...
wünscht Paul


----------



## damista (31. März 2008)

okay....ich versuch mich da mal schlau zu machen. kommen sicherlich noch leutz aus dd mit.

die beiden Bäume lagen vor drei Woche  auch schon da... man ist der Forst langsam 

P.S. @beastly
ob sich da wohl jemand anregen lässt, sich nen Erik ans Bike zu bammeln?


----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

.


----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

@ lars: joa, der forst ist faul... 
und wegen der location: guckst du hier
also fragst du mal, wie wir an karten kommen?

bezügl. leuten aus dd: fein, fein... und hinterher noch was trinken? wenn wir schon mal da sind  
bezügl. erik: meinst du nicht das ginge zu weit?  

@ basti: ich habe grade nochmal über den pleitegeier nachgedacht: wie kann so ein viech, wenn es am *sattel* hängt, im schlamm stecken bleiben?


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2008)

in seiffen war 2006 halt soviel schlamm, dass der bis untern sattel reichte 

nein, ganz so schlimm wars nicht, aber der hat sich anscheinden mit wasser und matsch vollgesaugt und dann ist irgendwann das ganze als großer dreckklumpen abgerissen

so hat er mal ausgesehen:


----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> in seiffen war 2006 halt soviel schlamm, dass der bis untern sattel reichte



ich habs schon geahnt! 

... und hab irgendwie grad lust, ne satteltiergalerie zu eröffnen... am besten im leichtbauforum


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2008)

gibts dazu im studivz schon ne gruppe?


----------



## matt017 (31. März 2008)

Basti, ist das nackte Körperteil auf dem Sattel etwa dein Hintern?    :kotz:  Ich hoffe nicht!
Und viel Glück hat er dir ja eh nicht gebracht, der Geier. Sei doch froh, dass er weg ist...  

Mal ne Frage an alle WP-Teilnehmer.
Gibt es da eigentlich ne Abschlussveranstaltung dazu? Ich würde ja das PEB vorschlagen, da gibts bestimmt Rabatt für uns...


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2008)

vielleicht erkennst du im hintergrund meine hose, auf dem sattel das ist mein arm - anders konnte ich mich nicht mehr auf den beinen halten.

z.T. WP: gratuliere dem team mtb-erzgebirge!!!


----------



## matt017 (31. März 2008)

Ja, ich erkenn die Hose. Zum Glück...
Aber Herrschaftszeiten, du bist ja auch ganz schön weit vorn gelandet im WP.   

Ich bin schon auf den Sommer gespannt, ob sich das Frieren wenigstens gelohnt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (31. März 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich ne Abschlussveranstaltung dazu? Ich würde ja das PEB vorschlagen, da gibts bestimmt Rabatt für uns...



gute idee, im peb bin ich am mittwoch auf jeden fall dabei, wenn auch nicht mehr beim winterpokal


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2008)

sollte irgendwann mal schönes wetter werden können wir ja auch ne WP-teilnehmer tour mit picknic oder grillen o.ä. machen

z.B. in den christelgrund bei dorfchemnitz


----------



## damista (31. März 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> bezügl. erik: meinst du nicht das ginge zu weit?



hmmm.... keine Ahnung.Hab damit ja nix am Hut. Aber soll ja so ganz Verrückte geben.

kümmere mich um die Karten, wenn was nicht klappt, melde ich mich. Location hatte ich sogar schon rausbekommen - eigentlich war die auch logisch. Keine Ahnung weswegen ich da gar nicht dran gedacht habe.


----------



## phreak007 (3. April 2008)

Hach, schön, das halbe Lokalforum gestern im PEB


----------



## damista (3. April 2008)

geschlossene Veranstaltung?  

So, frage also nochmal kurz wegen der Kartenzahl an... 2 Karten für Anja und Stephan, dann noch robert, wobei ich mit ihm Kläre, ob Kennay nun mitkommt oder nicht.

wären demnach also bisher max. *4 Karten hier aus dem Lokalteil* ( anja, stephan, robert, kennay). meinen Anteil ( inkl. Leute kann ich ja selbst weiter geben) Ist das so richtig und der eigentlich letzte Stand? wenn nicht, dann bitte sehr schnell berichtigen.


----------



## phreak007 (3. April 2008)

damista schrieb:


> geschlossene Veranstaltung?



Nö, öffentliche Party, wo jeder kommen konnte, der wollte


----------



## damista (3. April 2008)

war schon klar.. ich will eben meist nicht...


----------



## matt017 (3. April 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Hach, schön, das halbe Lokalforum gestern im PEB



Wenn das immer so gut klappt, komm ich bestimmt öfters vorbei...    




racing_basti schrieb:


> sollte irgendwann mal schönes wetter werden können wir ja auch ne WP-teilnehmer tour mit picknic oder grillen o.ä. machen
> 
> z.B. in den christelgrund bei dorfchemnitz



Das find ich aber auch gut, könnten wir uns mal merken. Bis der Sommer dann da ist.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. April 2008)

damista schrieb:


> geschlossene Veranstaltung?
> 
> So, frage also nochmal kurz wegen der Kartenzahl an... 2 Karten für Anja und Stephan, dann noch robert, wobei ich mit ihm Kläre, ob Kennay nun mitkommt oder nicht.
> 
> wären demnach also bisher max. *4 Karten hier aus dem Lokalteil* ( anja, stephan, robert, kennay). meinen Anteil ( inkl. Leute kann ich ja selbst weiter geben) Ist das so richtig und der eigentlich letzte Stand? wenn nicht, dann bitte sehr schnell berichtigen.



danke dir Lars, aber ich kann leider nicht mit kommen, Sorry....
trotzdem euch allen viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2008)

*TOURAUFRUF​*
Wann? 19. oder 20.04.2008, Start: ca. 8 Uhr

Wohin? Auersberg

Wie dahin? viele Singletrails, viele Wald- und Wiesenwege, wenig Straße

Ab wo? CityBahn-Haltestelle Jahnsdorf / Parkplatz Freibad Jahnsdorf

Wie weit? ca. 110km

Wie hoch und runter? ca. 2000hm

Wie schnell? Tourentempo, kein Rennen!!!


----------



## phreak007 (4. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF​*
> Wann? 19. oder 20.04.2008, Start: ca. 8 Uhr
> 
> Wohin? Auersberg
> ...




Ist die Abfahrtszeit noch verhandelbar?


----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ist die Abfahrtszeit noch verhandelbar?



darum das ca. aber viel später als um 9 würde ich nicht starten wollen. 
für die tour fährt man schon ne weile.


----------



## matt017 (4. April 2008)

Du musst aber bedenken, dass bei den 'Stadtmenschen' noch ca. 30min Anfahrt dazu kommt. Und am Wochenende will ich nicht im Dunkeln aufstehen...

Ich merk mir den Samstag/Sonntag aber auf jeden Fall mal vor!  
Wenn du den Grill mitnimmst, steck ich mir auch ein paar Scheiben Fleisch in die Trikottasche 


Achso, du bist die Runde ja scheinbar schonmal gefahren. Wie lange wird es ungefär dauern?


----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2008)

wer will kann ja mit der bahn anreisen  - naja ich lass doch mit mir reden was die abfahrtszeit angeht, aber erst im dunkeln daheim sein will ich auch nicht ;-)

mit grillen wirds bei der tour sicher nichts, aber letztes jahr gabs auf dem auersberg nen kleinen stand wos kuchen gab...


----------



## matt017 (4. April 2008)

Kuchen? Ok, die Sache ist gebongt!

Wie sieht es mit ner groben Abschätzung der Dauer aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2008)

ca. 6,5-7h reine fahrzeit


----------



## phreak007 (4. April 2008)

Ich werfe einfach mal die allseits beliebte Wettervorhersage in die Runde:

http://www.wetteronline.de/Sachsen/Chemnitz.htm

Sonntag Schnee bei 3 Grad

Edit: sagt, ihr fahrt ja gar nicht diesen Sonntag


----------



## roeb (5. April 2008)

ich warte ja gespannt auf die Bilder ... Wann kommen sie denn


----------



## beastly (6. April 2008)

Keinen Stress... es ist Sonntag... a.k.a letzter Ferientag: 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl der Bilder, der Rest ist im Album... war schön gestern... und

eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht abstreiten...























na dann: bis nächsten *Sams*tag... oder so


----------



## roeb (6. April 2008)

Sind ja absolt unchristliche Zeiten wo du die Bilder postest  Sah ich wirklich sooo schlimm aus, aber war wirklich lustig. Hoffen wir dass das Wetter besser wird und wir das häufiger machen können


----------



## phreak007 (6. April 2008)

Wo seid ihr denn gestern gefahren?


----------



## roeb (6. April 2008)

zeisigwald - euba - bei erdmannsdorf in den Wald - dann an der Zschopau land nach Erdmannsdorf und am anderen Ende der Zschopau wieder zurück. Eigentlich ne sehr schöne Strecke und für uns unfiten Leute perfekt  irgendwas um die 35 km mit 500hm waren es bei mir zum Schluss.


----------



## erkan1984 (9. April 2008)

mensch Roeb was wird nu aus deinem Stadtschlampen Konzept?!

fänds zu abwechslung mal geil ne Urbane Runde durch Chemnitz zu drehen. unter der woche, bei Sonnenuntergang....Ampelsprints, links Überholen usw.....


----------



## roeb (9. April 2008)

Hehe, kann mich net entscheiden und die Zeit fehlt einfach momentan. Aber werd mir wohl irgend so nen Diamant SportPacer oder so kaufen. 

Aber am Sonntag würde ich wieder ne "kleine" Runde fahren ... Tischl?  Soll immerhin warm werden.


----------



## erkan1984 (9. April 2008)

mal sehen...wegen So, 
hattest du nicht nen Schwinn Rahmen und Gabel  beim E*** geschossen?!
oder erinnere ich mich da falsch?
und wieso funzt deine HP nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (9. April 2008)

habn mir den server gehackt vor ner woche, muss den mal neu machen  *schäm*

Das Schwinn hab ich ersteigert und bezahlt aber nie erhalten, nach vielen hin und her hab ich dann endlich mein Geld wiederbekommen.  Nun geht die Suche von vorn los.


----------



## froesi (9. April 2008)

Hey leute, 
bin in Gosek mein erstes Rennen dieses Jahr gefahren, einfach nur geil,
Das Hobbyrennen hat ja richtig laune gemacht schlam ohne ende, sowas ist geil!! War von euch noch jemand dort?
Hatte Racing Basti in der Ergebnissliste der Elite gelesen nur keine Fahrzeit?
Seltsam?? www.biker2000.de/mdc/download/Goseck2008.pdf
gruß


----------



## racing_basti (10. April 2008)

stimmt, da stand dafür aber was von ausgefallen


----------



## roeb (11. April 2008)

So hier nun ein kleiner Tourenbericht von unserer (Anja, Stefan und meine Wenigkeit) kleinen (Vor)Erzgebirgstour 

Sind also heute 16 Uhr ... nagut mit leichter Verspätung so 16.15 Uhr losgefahren Richtung Klaffenbach, quer durch den Stadtpark. Wundervolles Wetter und gemütliche 20°C machten uns Hoffnung auf eine geniale Tour. Angekommen in Klaffenbach beschlossen wir weiterzufahren Richtung Gelenau und von dort an der Zwönitz entlange durch Einsiedel wieder nach Chemnitz.

Kurz vor Gelenau schoben wir dann immer dicke schwarze Wolken vor uns her und fuhren glücklicher Weise dem Regen hinterher und waren nicht mitten drin. Was sich aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch ändern sollte. Ich denke jeder kann sich vorstellen wie wir ausgesehen haben, da wir fast nur auf Waldwegen unterwegs waren  Leider hab ich keine brauchbaren Bilder, da die dummerweise alle verwackelt sind, aber da Anja wieder eine Menge Bilder gemacht hat, könnte ihr euch drauf freuen  Auf jedenfall waren wir gut dreckig, was ich auch an der einen oder anderen Reaktion der Leute erkannte 

Ja irgendwann sind wir dann wieder in den Stadtpark eingebogen und sofort  empfing uns ein Regen, der sich zu einem ordentlichen Gewitter entwickelte, in Chemnitz  Einwas gutes hatte der Regen, mein Rad ist endlich mal sauber *juhu* Und das ganz ohne Schlauch @ Stefan  

Fazit: Es war eine wirklich schöne Tour um die 45km und bei guten Wetter macht die noch viel mehr Laune  Hoffentlich findet bald die nächste Tour statt 

Gruß
roeb

PS: Freu mich auf die verdreckten Bilder


----------



## cyber_blade (14. April 2008)

Hallo,
habe gerade gesehen, dass dieses Semester von der TU ein Kurs MTB angeboten wird. Weiß einer von euch genaueres zum Kurs, sprich was so gefahren wird und in welchem Tempo? Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen mal die erste Veranstaltung besuchen. 

Grüße


----------



## roeb (17. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,

werd mich heute 16 Uhr mal auf den Totenstein oder anderes Ziel mit gleicher Entfernung bewegen, falls das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt. Wer mit möchte bitte bis 12 Uhr hier melden oder Phone. Da ich danach kein Inet mehr habe .. :/

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beastly (18. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> 28.4.-1.5.
> 20.6.-27.6.
> 24.8.-31.8.
> 
> ...



@ Basti: 
so, wie mir zugetragen wurde, haben wir ja nun doch die ehre mehr oder weniger gemeinsam die uni zu schwänzen den gardasee unsicher zu machen
und nein, es war nicht ausgebucht!  gibs zu, du wolltest mich nur nicht einladen! 
aber sei´s drum: wird cooooooooool  

@ Robert:

schade, wäre gern mitgekommen, doch die biker&boarder runde und der damit verbundene konsum von power gel setzt mich nun bereits den zweiten tag außer gefecht... unglaublich... hatte noch nie probleme damit  und nun übelste bauchkrämpfe, was tut man dagegen und vor allem: wie kommt das? jedenfalls wäre ich frühestens sonntag wieder dabei wenn jemand mag.

@ Lars: wie isn nu mit hinkommen nach dd? wollt ihr erst abends fahren? würde dann überlegen nen tag länger zu bleiben damit sichs lohnt. aber dann wäre das sachsenticket nicht mehr gültig und man müsste zwei kaufen? oder mfg? weiß nicht. jedenfalls: danke schonmal fürs um-karten-kümmern 


@ alle: 

wie weiter oben schon angekündigt gibts jetzt jeden dienstag 17 -20 uhr den mtb kurs vom universitätsport... wohl tempomäßig eher (selbst für mich  ) was für die grundlage, aber soll ja auch nicht schaden, sagt man


----------



## roeb (18. April 2008)

@ Anja
Is mal eine Woche Powerbars dann hast du auch richtig Spass  Aber würde meinen das liegt dran das du ausser den Gels nix gegessen hast. Aber ich vertrage die auch nicht so wirklich.

Wegen Dresden würde Lars abends mitn Auto hinfahren und auch danach wieder zurück, da er am Samstag arbeiten muss. So ist der momentan Stand von dem ich weis 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> @ Basti:
> so, wie mir zugetragen wurde, haben wir ja nun doch die ehre mehr oder weniger gemeinsam die uni zu schwänzen den gardasee unsicher zu machen
> und nein, es war nicht ausgebucht!  gibs zu, du wolltest mich nur nicht einladen!
> aber sei´s drum: wird cooooooooool



ich hab immernoch die vermutung, dass wir unterschiedliche sachen meinen.
du meinst bestimmt in 14 tagen das biker&boarder-we am gardasee, oder? das wird bestimmt wirklich wieder lustig.  
da bin ich auch mit dabei, allerdings fahr ich nur mitm bus zurück, hinzu fahr ich ne transalp.

ich meinte bei den terminen allerdings direkte transalp-touren, und die sind wirklich schon lange ausgebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (18. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mit dabei, allerdings fahr ich nur mitm bus zurück, hinzu fahr ich ne transalp.



Liegt in den Alpen nicht noch ne Menge Schnee?

BTW: Die 110 km Runde am WE wird wegen der Wetteraussichten doch sicher verschoben?!

http://www.wetteronline.de/Sachsen/Chemnitz.htm


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Liegt in den Alpen nicht noch ne Menge Schnee?
> 
> BTW: Die 110 km Runde am WE wird wegen der Wetteraussichten doch sicher verschoben?!
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Sachsen/Chemnitz.htm



ja, in den alpen liegt noch schnee - noch!!!
aber was will man machen wenn die arbeit ruft - ich fahr schließlich nicht aus spaß im april über die alpen 

ich bin grad die ersten 30km der geplanten runde gefahren - 2stunden hab ich gebraucht, die dusche, rad- und klamottenwäsche dürfte mind. die selbe zeit nochmal in anspruch nehmen/genommen haben.
das sollten wir echt verschieben, die ganzen trails die richtig viel spaß machen sind zur zeit fast 20cm tief und große teile hat der forst zerfahren.

ABER: aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## phreak007 (18. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ja, in den alpen liegt noch schnee - noch!!!
> aber was will man machen wenn die arbeit ruft - ich fahr schließlich nicht aus spaß im april über die alpen
> 
> ich bin grad die ersten 30km der geplanten runde gefahren - 2stunden hab ich gebraucht, die dusche, rad- und klamottenwäsche dürfte mind. die selbe zeit nochmal in anspruch nehmen/genommen haben.
> ...



Ok, dann ists aufgeschoben. Mein Radl liegt eh zerlegt in der Ecke...

Bin eben ne Runde Adelsberg gefahren, da siehts genauso aus.

Massig Schlamm und von der Forstwirtschaft völlig zerfahrene Wege...


----------



## wurzeldödel (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

bin in den vergangenen 14 Tagen mehrfach Richtung Witzschdorf, Augustusburg, Eppendorf, Totenstein... u.s.w. gefahren. Tourenlänge zwischen 60-80km und kann mir-denke ich- ein Urteil über unsere Trails erlauben. 
IN UNSEREN WÄLDERN SIEHT ES ZUR ZEIT AUS WIE AUF EINEM RUSSISCHEN TRUPPENÜBUNGSPLATZ VOR ÜBER 20 JAHREN .

Ich habe den Eindruck, das nach dem Holzrücken und verhökern  der Ware im Wald nichts mehr getan wird.  Forstarbeiter haben anscheinend die Anweisung gesägte Stämme die quer über den Weg liegen nicht mehr anzufassen. Auch breite Forststraßen gleichen einem Hindernisparcour      

der Wurzeldödel

P.S. wir fahren in kleiner Truppe jeden Sonnabend 10.00 ab MW OT Zschöppichen


----------



## damista (18. April 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> ...
> doch die biker&boarder runde und der damit verbundene konsum von power gel setzt mich nun bereits den zweiten tag außer gefecht... unglaublich... hatte noch nie probleme damit  und nun übelste bauchkrämpfe, was tut man dagegen und vor allem: wie kommt das?



und da denkt man immer, frauen können sich artikulieren und geben bescheid, wenn´s nicht ganz so läuft und man besser tempo rausnehmen soll? geht´s den schon besser? nächste woche trotzdem wieder mit am start?



			
				bastly schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars: wie isn nu mit hinkommen nach dd? wollt ihr erst abends fahren? würde dann überlegen nen tag länger zu bleiben damit sichs lohnt. aber dann wäre das sachsenticket nicht mehr gültig und man müsste zwei kaufen? oder mfg? weiß nicht. jedenfalls: danke schonmal fürs um-karten-kümmern



wie Robert schon gechrieben hat, hatte ich geplant mit dem Auto zu fahren. erstens, weil ich nun mal einfach nicht gern Zug fahre, genauso wie mit dem übrigen ÖPNV, und dann eben, weil ich Samstag, nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge, auch arbeiten muss. Da wir zu dritt wären, sind die Kosten auch überschaubar und man ist unabhängiger - also ich zumindest *g* Demnach fahre ich am gleich Tag hin und zurück. Bis 18 uhr bin ich freitags immer arbeiten. von daher fahre ich auch erst abends.
Nach der Schauburg ist aber auf jeden Fall geplant noch was trinken zu gehen. Es wird also nicht unmittelbar danach gestartet 

Noch fragen?


----------



## roeb (19. April 2008)

Nein! 

@Lars:
wann geht das nächsten Mittwoch los die BB Runde? Vielleicht kann ichs bei mir auch mal einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (19. April 2008)

damista schrieb:


> und da denkt man immer, frauen können sich artikulieren und geben bescheid, wenn´s nicht ganz so läuft



hab ich doch, aber ihr wart wohl zu weit weg, um mich schreien zu hören  
nein, also... ich gelobe besserung... aber nur bergauf  und was die besserung der bauchschmerzen betrifft: es ist noch nicht ganz weg, aber ich denk morgen fahr ich wieder ne runde. 




damista schrieb:


> Noch fragen?



kommt morgen jemand mit?  


@ roeb: 18:15 vor b&b


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> kommt morgen jemand mit?



wann und wo solls denn wohin gehen? 
falls es mir morgen wieder etwas besser geht wollte ich sowieso ne kleine runde rollen.


----------



## roeb (19. April 2008)

hu, 

ich werd morgen mit lars ne runde drehen, aber denke wir machen erst mittags rum los. Anja ich ruf dich morgen nochmal an ob ihr mitwollt, oder schreibt ne sms wies bei euch ausschaut. Wird defenetiv locker weil wir abends noch 2h Badminton spielen gehen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beastly (20. April 2008)

wir fahren mal kurz zu Stefans Eltern nach Thalheim wird also leider nix, aber Wetter ist ja eh nicht so der Hit

Wir sehen uns aber spätestens nächste Wo bei B&B....

LG, A.


----------



## phreak007 (24. April 2008)

So, raus mit der Sprache, wer aus dem hiesigen Forum hat mich denn gestern im PEB aufs Forum angesprochen?

Jetzt weißt du zwar, wer ich bin, aber der Umkehrschluss fehlt noch


----------



## erkan1984 (24. April 2008)

also ich war gestern nicht im Peb....


----------



## damista (24. April 2008)

ich auch nicht, nach rücksprache mit erkan.. 

war´s männlich oder weiblich?


----------



## phreak007 (25. April 2008)

männlich

Hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nicht zu erkennen gegeben. Vielleicht wars bloß ein Fake und der wollte bloß ein Freibier?!

BTW: Habe gestern ne Tour zum Fichtelberg gemacht. Ist noch nicht uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Gerade an den Nordhängen liegt oberhalb von 1000 m noch Eis und Schnee auf den Wegen...


----------



## phreak007 (8. Mai 2008)

Fichtelberg ist wieder komplett schneefrei und kann fleißig betourt werden


----------



## roeb (10. Mai 2008)

geht heute was??? Jemand ne Idee wo es sich lohnen könnte hinzufahren und wo was los ist? Bitte nicht weiter als 50km weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (10. Mai 2008)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> geht heute was??? Jemand ne Idee wo es sich lohnen könnte hinzufahren und wo was los ist? Bitte nicht weiter als 50km weg



50 km EINE Strecke oder hin + zurück?


----------



## matt017 (10. Mai 2008)

Hier sind ja doch noch welche...
Ich wollte den Thread auch gerade ausgraben.

Weiß von euch jemand, ob die CC-Strecke in Beierfeld ausgeschildert ist. Wenn ja, findet man die als Ortsfremder? 
Und wie lang fährt man ca. mit dem Bike bis dort hin?


----------



## roeb (10. Mai 2008)

Naja wegen der Zeit wohl eher 50-60km insgesamt ... Also wenn nachn Mittag noch jemand GEMÜTLICH fahren möchte einfach mal bei mir im ICQ oder PN. Wenn sich bis 14 uhr niemand meldet zieh ich allein los


----------



## racing_basti (10. Mai 2008)

also zur strecke in grünhain: die ist nicht ausgeschildert, ich kann nächste woche mal suchen ob ich nen streckenplan finde...

hat morgen jemand lust mit GEMÜTLICH nach flöha zu rollen und beim EZF mit zuzuschauen? ich werd morgen locker durchs sternmühltal dahin rollen...


----------



## phreak007 (11. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also zur strecke in grünhain: die ist nicht ausgeschildert, ich kann nächste woche mal suchen ob ich nen streckenplan finde...
> 
> hat morgen jemand lust mit GEMÜTLICH nach flöha zu rollen und beim EZF mit zuzuschauen? ich werd morgen locker durchs sternmühltal dahin rollen...



Würde eigentlich gerne mitfahren, bin aber schon mit meinem Vater zum durch die Gegend rollen verabredet...


Mal ne andere Frage, wegen der Mad East Challenge nächstes Wochenende...

- Das Einzelzeitfahren am Freitag ist ja auf nem Rundkurs bei Lengefeld ne halbe Stunde südlich von Chemnitz (von L nach L).
- Der Miriquidi-Marathon am Samstag startet dann ja auch in Lengefeld (L) und endet in Altenberg südlich von Dresden (A). Also kein Rundkurs, sondern von L nach A (L-A).
- Der Grüne-Hölle-Marathon am Sonntag ist wieder ein Rundkurs von Altenberg nach Altenberg (A-A).

Wie machst du das eigentlich mit Übernachten und Gepäcktransport?

Standardlösung wäre ja Freitag mit dem Auto nach L, nach dem Einzelzeitfahren (Rundkurs) weiter mit dem Auto nach A, Zelt aufbauen, übernachten. Am nächsten Morgen dann früh um 7 mit dem Bus zurück nach L shutteln und den Miriquidi-Marathon nach A fahren. Wieder im Zelt übernachten und am nächsten Morgen den Grüne-Hölle-Marathon (Rundkurs) von A nach A fahren. Danach mit dem Auto wieder nach Hause.

An der Lösung stört mich ein bißchen, dass man am Freitag Abend mit dem Auto nach Altenberg (A) fährt, nur um am nächsten Morgen um 7 mit dem Bus zurück nach Lengefeld (L) zu shutteln. Start ist ja erst um 11.

Wenn man allerdings am Freitag Abend die kurze Strecke von L zurück nach Hause fährt, um am Samstag Vormittag wieder zum Miriquidi-Start nach L zu fahren, kriegt man Auto und Gepäck nicht nach A...

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu kompliziert  

Also wie machst du das? Mir fehlt da grad noch die Eingebung...


----------



## racing_basti (11. Mai 2008)

ich übernachte weder in "L" noch in "A" sondern jede nacht in meinem schönen bett daheim.
ist zwar jeden tag ne stunde autofahrt, aber da bei mir eh alle 3 tage jemand mitkommt ist das fast egal.


----------



## matt017 (11. Mai 2008)

Hat von euch morgen einer Lust auf ne Runde?
Ich könnte ab ~14 Uhr.


----------



## phreak007 (11. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich übernachte weder in "L" noch in "A" sondern jede nacht in meinem schönen bett daheim.
> ist zwar jeden tag ne stunde autofahrt, aber da bei mir eh alle 3 tage jemand mitkommt ist das fast egal.



Das wäre mir zuviel Zeit im Auto... Und bis nach Altenberg fährste gut zwei Stunden bei normalem Tempo...


----------



## phreak007 (11. Mai 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hat von euch morgen einer Lust auf ne Runde?
> Ich könnte ab ~14 Uhr.



Wo solls denn hin gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (11. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zuviel Zeit im Auto... Und bis nach Altenberg fährste gut zwei Stunden bei normalem Tempo...



nicht wenn man auf "mtb-rennen" eingestellt ist 

sagt wegen morgen nochmal bescheid, ich werd morgen früh mal schauen ob ich mich schon wieder wie radfahren fühle oder noch nicht...


----------



## matt017 (11. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Wo solls denn hin gehen?



Hm, gute Frage.

Bis jetzt weiß ich nur die Startzeit und dass es 3-4h dauern wird.

Vermutlich werd ich bissl schneller fahren. 
Und ich werd versuchen, so wenig wie möglich 'Hauptwanderwege' zu benutzen. 

Der Rest wird dann live entschieden...


----------



## racing_basti (11. Mai 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Vermutlich werd ich bissl schneller fahren.



dann ohne mich, aber ich wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## phreak007 (12. Mai 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hm, gute Frage.
> 
> Bis jetzt weiß ich nur die Startzeit und dass es 3-4h dauern wird.
> 
> ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> dann ohne mich, aber ich wünsch euch viel spaß



Ich habe auch noch einige hundert Kilometer von den letzten paar Tagen in den Beinen und würds lieber ein bisl ruhiger angehen lassen...


----------



## racing_basti (19. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> wegen der Mad East Challenge



na, alles gut überstanden?
bist ja nur ganz knapp hinter mir gelandet

war aber gestern ne schöne schlammschlacht bei den tschechen. trotzdem fand ich die lange abfahrt richtig geil, auch wenn ich nicht die besten schlammreifen hatte.

also dann: regenerier dich gut und viel spaß bei der materialpflege


----------



## phreak007 (19. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> na, alles gut überstanden?
> bist ja nur ganz knapp hinter mir gelandet
> 
> war aber gestern ne schöne schlammschlacht bei den tschechen. trotzdem fand ich die lange abfahrt richtig geil, auch wenn ich nicht die besten schlammreifen hatte.
> ...



Also ich persönlich habe das gut überstanden 

Nach dem kleinen Schaltwerks-Defekt am Samstag, der sich ja noch auf der Strecke beheben ließ, kams dann am Sonntag richtig dicke...

Zwischen Kilometer 15 und 20 ging mein Schalthebel für den Umwerfer kaputt. Nur raufschalten ging noch, runter war irgendwie nicht möglich. Die Abfahrt nach Tschechien war ich dann auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefangen, was ja noch ok war. Für die restlichen 45 km musste ich dann allerdings das Schaltkabel vom Umwerfer lösen und war fortan nur noch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt unterwegs. Max-Geschwindigkeit in der Ebene: 18 km/h...

Zu dem Schaltchaos gesellten sich dann nach dem langen Aufstieg noch permanente Chainsucks im kleinsten Gang (war mit der 12-27 Kassette unterwegs), sodass der kleinste fahrbare Gang die 22:24 war 

Am Ende hatte ich noch 4, 5 fahrbare Gänge (22:[24-15])  

Alles in allem ein vom Trainingseffekt her gelungenes Wochenende. Vor der Rechnung für kaputtes Material graust es mir noch. Ich muss das Rad heute erstmal komplett auseinander nehmen und putzen...


Wie liefs bei dir?

Die Teams Rothaus Cube und Mayer Stevens waren ja echt krass drauf, die Zeiten...

Und die Ergebnisliste scheint sich ja wie das Who-is-who des deutschen Amateur-Radsports zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (19. Mai 2008)

bei mir wars ganz lustig. hatte meinen spaß.

22:24 als kleinster gang ist doch noch ganz ok. ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal 32:21 als kleinsten. nachdem ich mit iso mal durchgespült hatte ging dann aber alles wieder.
aber ich denke am rad dürfte nichts weiter sein. sieht nach der reinigung alles noch top aus.


----------



## phreak007 (19. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *sieht* nach der reinigung alles noch top *aus*.



In die Lager kann man ja nicht hinein kucken


----------



## racing_basti (19. Mai 2008)

aber hineinfühlen - läuft alles noch schön geschmeidig
nur hatte ich gestern anscheinend unterwegs mal kurz nen platten. 
hab dann erst daheim gemerkt dass ich hinten nur noch 1,4bar drauf hatte. vor der etappe warens noch 2,2


----------



## phreak007 (19. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aber hineinfühlen - läuft alles noch schön geschmeidig



Das dachte ich auch bis vor kurzem... Dreht sich doch noch leicht...

Bis ich die Lager (in dem Fall die Nabe) mal aufgemacht habe. Dreck drin und ein leichtes Raspeln...

Diese verdammten Hochdruckstrahler spülen den ganzen feinen Dreck unter die Dichtungen.

Edit: Nachdem ich die Naben geöffnet, alles sauber gemacht und frisch gefettet habe, laufen sie wieder geräuschlos und absolut leicht.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Mai 2008)

industrie oder konus?
deshalb nur gartenschlauch mit wenig druck oder feiner sanfter Strahl und nie direkt....sondern wenn dann nur quer zum lager......


----------



## phreak007 (19. Mai 2008)

Industrie...

DT 240s

Bei der MEC gabs leider nur Hochdruckreiniger und damit ist präzises Zielen unmöglich. Man erwischt die Lager immer irgendwie...


----------



## phreak007 (20. Mai 2008)

@basti:















Dein Bild muss wohl noch am Anfang der 2. Etappe gewesen sein


----------



## racing_basti (20. Mai 2008)

du bist doch aber auch noch recht sauber


----------



## phreak007 (20. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> du bist doch aber auch noch recht sauber



Ich habe das Bike ja auch die Hälfte der Zeit getragen


----------



## racing_basti (20. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike ja auch die Hälfte der Zeit getragen



da hätten wir vielleicht doch noch etwas mehr fahrtechnik im schnee üben sollen...
bis auf kurze felsabschnitte bei den tschechen am 2. tag war eigentlich alles ganz gut zu fahren - ich glaube da hätte ich zu fuß teilweise schon mehr probleme gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (22. Mai 2008)

4 Teammitglieder für 8er Team bei den kommenden 24 h von Chemnitz gesucht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337557


----------



## racing_basti (22. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> 4 Teammitglieder für 8er Team bei den kommenden 24 h von Chemnitz gesucht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337557



wieso nicht einfach als 4er-mixed team starten?


----------



## phreak007 (22. Mai 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wieso nicht einfach als 4er-mixed team starten?



Weil das dem Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters und meiner Schwester zu stressig werden würde...

Sind immerhin 6 h pP. Da darf man nicht unsere Maßstäbe anlegen  Wobei, letztes Jahr ist meine Schwester auch ohne einmal vorher trainiert zu haben insgesamt knapp 4 h gefahren...


----------



## toothless (23. Mai 2008)

kennst du den schon: ein downhiller im rabensteiner wald

@phreak: ich bin der meinung deine schwester unterschätzt ihr können! und dein paps trainiert doch fleißig!


----------



## phreak007 (23. Mai 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> @phreak: ich bin der meinung deine schwester unterschätzt ihr können! und dein paps trainiert doch fleißig!



Kennst du die beiden?


----------



## toothless (23. Mai 2008)

übersetz mal den nick! und wer könnte denn im letzten jahr einen zahn verloren haben?


----------



## racing_basti (23. Mai 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> @phreak: ich bin der meinung deine schwester *unterschätzt* ihr können! und dein paps trainiert doch fleißig!





toothless schrieb:


> übersetz mal den nick! und wer könnte denn im letzten jahr einen zahn verloren haben?



wer hat denn da nun sein können *überschätzt* und/oder die strecke *unterschätzt*?  

ne mal im ernst: die strecke ist für ein 24-h-rennen genau richtig. nicht zu anspruchsvoll um nachts stürze zu provozieren, aber auch abwechslungsreich genug um nicht morgens vor langeweile einzuschlafen.
aber natürlich kann man überall stürzen...


----------



## toothless (23. Mai 2008)

nein. ich hab mir beim ebm nen zahn beim sturz rausgehauen. dank retrograder amnesie weiß ich nicht ob der fehler bei mir oder einem mitstreiter lag.


----------



## phreak007 (23. Mai 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> nein. ich hab mir beim ebm nen zahn beim sturz rausgehauen. dank retrograder amnesie weiß ich nicht ob der fehler bei mir oder einem mitstreiter lag.



Ach, alles klar  Seit wann beteiligst du dich denn aktiv hier am Forumsleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toothless (23. Mai 2008)

seitdem beim praktikum so eine langeweile herscht das studivz sgogar langweilig wird!


----------



## Padolomeus (30. Mai 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> @basti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hej,

da ist ja mein Vordermann von der MEC! Da überhole ich dich noch in der letzten Abfahrt und zur Strafe hat der Fotograf nicht mich sondern dich abgelichtet - naja. Aber es war ein schönes Rennen!

Grüße, Jonny


----------



## beastly (30. Mai 2008)

jemand dabei?


----------



## phreak007 (30. Mai 2008)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> da ist ja mein Vordermann von der MEC! Da überhole ich dich noch in der letzten Abfahrt und zur Strafe hat der Fotograf nicht mich sondern dich abgelichtet - naja. Aber es war ein schönes Rennen!
> 
> Grüße, Jonny




Ich nehme an, du meinst den Kerl auf dem zweiten Bild 

Der Fotograf hat doch eigentlich alle fotografiert?! Sind halt nicht alle Bilder auf der MEC-Website gelandet.

Ich fand den zweiten Tag auch sehr schön, abgesehen von meinem technischen Defekt 2 km vor dem Ziel...


----------



## phreak007 (30. Mai 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> jemand dabei?



Kann man da auch kurzfristig einsteigen? Wie lang ist die Strecke, gibts abgesehen von der Startzeit (16:30) nen Zeitplan?

Was ist eigentlich mit der Biker & Boarder Mittwochsrunde? Ich war da vor einigen Wochen schonmal 18:00-18:10 Uhr vorm Geschäft und es war niemand zu sehen... Laut Website war die Mittwochsaktion da schon gestartet und das Wetter war auch perfekt.


----------



## beastly (30. Mai 2008)

bzgl. morgen: Ich denke schon, dass das auch kurzfristig geht. Bin selbst noch nicht angemeldet, denke aber, dass das spontan auch gehen wird und bestimmt schön wird.  Strecken- und Zeitplan kenne ich demnach auch nicht, wird sicher verschieden sein weil ja viele Tour-Niveaus angeboten werden. Wie auch immer, ich ruf morgen früh nochmal im Laden an und bring´s in Erfahrung.

bzgl. Mittwoch: keine Ahnung was da genau los war, dann am Besten mal reingehen und fragen. Prinzipiell gibts das schon und teilweise auch mit recht vielen Leuten oder gar zwei Gruppen


*An dieser Stelle, weil´s eilt, mal kurz Werbung für Offtopic 

Wäre schön, wenn jemand ne Idee hierzu hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kennay (31. Mai 2008)

die BB runde ist dann quasi ordentlich ins wasser gefallen^^

ich war auch grad unterwegs von der arbeit nach hause. ansich ist so ein wetter garnet so schlecht..

bei dem aquaplaning braucht man garnet viel machen um mitn 40iger schnitt nach hause zu fahren. nur bremsen ist mit der stadtgurke mit v-brakes net so ne besonders gute idee, genausowenig wie in die kurve legen^^


----------



## matt017 (7. Juni 2008)

Chapeau!

'Unser' Basti hat mit seiner Begleitung den 3. Platz bei der Trans Germany geholt!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden. Ihr wart ja recht konstant über die Woche.   


Nächstes WE aber nen Gang zurückschalten, OK?!


----------



## dier-biker05 (7. Juni 2008)

*Nächstes Event*
14.06.08 Wiesencross
aufn Skihang Augustusburg.
Beginn 10.00 Uhr.
mehr unter dem link www.teamwoodex.de


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juni 2008)

matt017 schrieb:


> Chapeau!
> 
> 'Unser' Basti hat mit seiner Begleitung den 3. Platz bei der Trans Germany geholt!
> 
> ...




Ich hab die Ergebnislisten auch die ganze Woche über beobachtet.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Da bin ich ja direkt froh, dass wir am nächsten Wochenende keine Konkurrenten sind


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juni 2008)

vielen Dank!

aber fragt nicht wie die woche lief!

auf der 4. etappe wurde ich nach 10 von 120km bei knapp 50km/h auf schotter abgeschossen --> schulter ausgekugelt, ziemliche große schürfwunden, danach dann noch 2 platten und noch paar kleine stürze

in der nacht zur 6. etappe wurden 15 räder aus der garage unserer pension geklaut, darunter auch unsere beiden. nach start mit leihrad hab ich dann nach 15km auf mein altes bike gewechselt nachdem es noch fertig gemacht wurde

gestern hat mir dann thomas bauer noch eins seiner tbr räder aufgebaut und angepasst so dass ich heute noch was schnelles hatte dann sind wir mit wut im bauch nochmal komplett anschlag gefahren

also, falls jemand ein leichtes, schnelles bike übrig hat - ich würde das nächstes we nehmen


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juni 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> vielen Dank!
> 
> aber fragt nicht wie die woche lief!
> 
> ...



Ich habs auch grad eben in den News gelesen...

Dachte nur noch "Na hoffentlich hats den Basti nicht erwischt...", drei Beiträge weiter unten stand dann dein Post.

Mein Beileid, das ist ja ganz großer Mist.

Was machst du da jetzt? Versicherung, neu aufbauen?

Ich habe leider nur ein leichtes, schnelles Radl...


----------



## matt017 (8. Juni 2008)

Uih, da habt ihr ja einiges erlebt...
Natürlich schade um das schöne Bike.
Aber in Anbetracht der Sachen die du schreibst, ist die Platzierung ja noch beachtlicher!

Achso, leichtes schnelles Bike gesucht? Ich könnte dir mein Fixie zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## bulli-m (12. Juni 2008)

*Immer noch gesucht ... ein, besser gar zwei Teilnehmer am 24h-MTB-Event in Chemnitz. Podestplatz ist eigentlich Pflicht, da die Kollegen letztes Jahr schnellstes mixed Team waren und drittschnellstes 8er Team overall...und dieses Jahr ohne Frauen... , nee Quatsch, Frauen und andere weiche Typen, die nachts aussetzen wollen, sind willkommen  *


----------



## andibar (17. Juni 2008)

Auf Heavy 24 - HP steht noch nix von irgendwelchen Ergenissen. Aber hier gibt es sie dann doch schon:

http://www.triathlon-service.de/ergebnisse/liste.php?nr=1642

... nur mal so ... falls es auch noch andre ausser mir gibt die es nicht wussten =)


Gruß


----------



## froesi (23. Juni 2008)

hi, habe ein rennen gefunden nächste woche zum auersberg.
wird glaube ich von einem verein aus eibenstock veranstaltet, erc2000?
kennt ihr die strecke und wie ist die veranstalltung und wer macht von er da mit?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (23. Juni 2008)

ist ein schönes rennen, heißt nicht umsonst "gipfelstürmer" pro 32km runde 2 mal auf den auersberg, schöne technische passagen - lohnt sich


----------



## froesi (23. Juni 2008)

sind welche von euch am start? oder was fahrt ihr an dem wochende, gibt ja hier sonst nix, oder


----------



## racing_basti (23. Juni 2008)

na ich denke schon das wieder einige von uns dabei sein werden.
ich mach diese woche erstmal nix - brauch mal pause


----------



## racing_basti (10. Juli 2008)

wer startet denn diesen samstag in johann'stadt beim kamm-bike-cross???
Start 10Uhr
Strecken: 23-46-69km


----------



## phreak007 (14. Juli 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer startet denn diesen samstag in johann'stadt beim kamm-bike-cross???
> Start 10Uhr
> Strecken: 23-46-69km



4 mal Team Stein-Bikes auf den ersten 7 Plätzen der "Langstrecke", hats an Konkurrenz gemangelt?


----------



## froesi (14. Juli 2008)

War warscheinlich für die ein Kindergartenrennen, was der Heinke locker und ohne groß an seine Körperlichen Grenzen zugehen Gewonnen hat


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> 4 mal Team Stein-Bikes auf den ersten 7 Plätzen der "Langstrecke", hats an Konkurrenz gemangelt?



5 mal


----------



## phreak007 (14. Juli 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> 5 mal



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du dort mitgefahren bist, anstatt dich der Herausforderung der Trophy zu stellen


----------



## beastly (22. August 2008)

Hört, hört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toothless (5. Oktober 2008)

bilder vom Adelsberger-Bike-Marathon 2008 sind online
www.sd-fotoart.de.vu!!!


----------



## beastly (5. Oktober 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> bilder vom Adelsberger-Bike-Marathon 2008 sind online
> www.sd-fotoart.de.vu!!!



"Gegen eine KLEINE UNKOSTENPAUSCHALE von 5 je Motiv werden dann die Bilder per Mail versandt"

was soll man da noch sagen? außer vielleicht: 
traurig...






Finanzleute sind langweilige Menschen. Sie sehen Pläne mit einen einzigen Gedanken an: Wieviel Geld kann man dabei herausschlagen?
Aus: John Knittel: Amadeus


----------



## toothless (5. Oktober 2008)

normale preise! kannst gerne preisvergleich machen!


----------



## Kallesurf (7. Oktober 2008)

apropos Vergleich, vergleiche mal hier..

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/14482292

habe noch nicht alle veröffentlicht, aber einige Startnummern habe ich abgelichtet.


----------



## phreak007 (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus allerseits, bald ist ja wieder Winterpokal, ists schon wieder so spät im Jahr?! 

Wie siehts dieses Jahr mit Teams aus?

Ich werde heuer wegen Praktikum nicht so viel Radfahren können (primär Arbeitswege a 2x20 min und ein paar Einheiten am Wochenende), aber der letztjährige Winterpokal war schon ein 1A Ansporn.

Also, wie schauts aus, wer hat Interesse?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Oktober 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Servus allerseits, bald ist ja wieder Winterpokal, ists schon wieder so spät im Jahr?!
> 
> Wie siehts dieses Jahr mit Teams aus?
> 
> ...



Winterpokal? na klar!
Die Spritzlappenfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (14. Oktober 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Winterpokal? na klar!
> Die Spritzlappenfahrer



Na da habe ich doch glatt mal einen Mitgliedsantrag für diesen elitären Kreis gestellt 

Habt ihr noch Plätze frei oder ist schon alles reserviert?


----------



## racing_basti (15. Oktober 2008)

ob reserviert oder nicht, wer zuerst kommt - radelt zuerst


----------



## beastly (21. Oktober 2008)

joa... winterpokal wird gemacht... aber (wie alles) nicht zu ernst genommen. 
@ basti: morgen psych. aspekte d. prf- 2. versuch? oder wie ? ;-) und ich darf mir die gardaseeexkursion als prüfungsleistung anrechnen lassen  - zuuu geil 
@ lars/roeb: nüscht mit tapas, bin in jena. aber wir schaffen das noch... vielleicht ja auch mal wieder irgendwann ne runde zu düsen?!


----------



## damista (28. Oktober 2008)

@beastly

Radeln? Was das denn... natürlich immer gern!! Du bist ja aber eben nie da


----------



## damista (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist hier ja ganz schön ruhig geworden...

Daher meine Frage:
Die Weihnachtsfeiertage verleiten zum Fressen und zur Bequemlichkeit. Nebenher haben auch die Studenten unter uns nun so langsam Weihnachtsferien.

Deshalb wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob man nicht vielleicht Montag oder Dienstag mal ne Art Abschlussrunde dreht. Vielleicht kommen auch paar mehr zusammen als die, die sonst miteinander fahren. Somit lernt man sich noch bissl besser kennen - außer dem Forums-Nick.
Als Ziel würde ich ne Runde über Augustusburg bis zum Hetzdorfer Viadukt mit Rückweg durch´s Flöhatal vorschlagen.
Bin der Meinung, diese Gegend ( gerade hinter der A-Burg) kennen die wenigsten und somit wäre das auch mal interessant. Je nach Wetterlage könnte man ja Glühwein einpacken oder unterwegs welchen kaufen.

Was denkt ihr?
Wer ist denn zu der Zeit überhaupt noch da?

P.S.: nebenbei sammelt man nochmal kräftig punkte für sein WP-Team..


----------



## phreak007 (27. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

wer sind eigentlich die hiesigen WP-Teams dieser Saison?

Ich bin bei den Spritzlappenfahrern:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/126

Und dank Praktikum letzter


----------



## jakob-andreas (17. Februar 2009)

hallihallo,

ich bin neu in der mountainbike-welt und bekomme nächste woche mein erstes richtiges bike - ein cube ltd race. und da das hier wohl der chemnitz-thread sein soll dachte ich mir, ich frag ma ob es jemanden gibt, der mir hier ein paar schöne runden zeigen kann!?
da ich nun erst einsteige, wären wohl kleine ründchen ohne hohen schwierigkeitsgrad erstmal ganz angebracht. erklärt sich jemand bereit seine zeit für mich zu investieren? auch technische ratschläge bezüglich pflege, wartung und sowas würden mich interessieren.
büdde!


----------



## aspire_gt (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo, zur Zeit werden die meisten Bikes noch im Winterschlaf sein, es liegt einfach noch zu viel Schnee und auf den Straßen ist zu viel Salz, also warte lieber mit deinem neuen Cube, sonst hast du nicht lange Freude dran. Wenn es dann wieder wärmer wird, gibt es sicher wieder bei Biker & Boarder die "Mittwochsrunde", da wird jedes mal eine andere Tour rings um Chemnitz gefahren, aber wann genau es los geht weiß ich selber noch nicht.


----------



## jakob-andreas (19. Februar 2009)

gut zu wissen, dass die dort sowas veranstalten. ich werd mich mal erkundigen, wenn ich mein rad abhole.
mit dem schnee und dem salz is ja nachvollziehbar, aber irgendwie wurmt mich das! immerhin hab ich nu 6 wochen gewartet und da will ich das bike ja auch fahren - naja, ma schaun in wie weit ich mich da zurückhalten kann. laut wetterprognosen soll ja auch der märz nicht allzu warm werden...
ich werde mich in gedult üben.
danke


----------



## beastly (28. Februar 2009)

na... war zufällig mal jemand abseits der straße unterwegs in den letzten tagen? (wo) sind die strecken befahrbar oder ist es noch zu früh, den winterschlaf zu beenden? lg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (28. Februar 2009)

definitiv viel zu früh. Werde mein Rad wohl nicht so schnell von der Rolle holen. dazu müsste es erstmal ne weile trocken bleiben. jetzzt werde ich doch nur schmutzig...


----------



## beastly (28. Februar 2009)

damista schrieb:


> jetzzt werde ich doch nur schmutzig...



das ist sinn der sache!!


mh okay... andere vorschläge? what about tapas?


----------



## aspire_gt (28. Februar 2009)

So morgen wird bei uns "angefahren" mal sehen wie es so abseits der Straße aussieht.


----------



## beastly (28. Februar 2009)

dann lass es uns wissen  in jedem fall viel spaß


----------



## jakob-andreas (1. März 2009)

also ich bin nun mit meinem neuen rad in der letzten woche auf knappe 70km gekommen und es fährt sich eigentlich recht gut. ok, ich gebe zu nicht wirklich abseits der straßen, aber zumindest außerhalb der mir bekannten wege. ich kenne mich halt noch nich so gut aus. im zeisigwald lag aber noch reichlich unbefahrbarer schnee. da durfte ich dann eine halbe stunde schieben. lag vielleicht auch am racing ralph hinten drauf!
meine bitte steht aber trotzdem noch: wer mir ein paar nette (nicht zu lange) strecken zeigen möchte, darf das gerne tun!

jakob


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2009)

sooo, wir kommen gerade aus dem altbekannten mülsengrund zurück.
war zwar nur ne straßenrunde, aber bei dem wetter wars einfach traumhaft zu fahren.
die straßen waren ab st. egidien fast komplett trocken, aber was man an waldwegen von der straße aus gesehen hat, war es nicht wirklich einladend um dort mitm bike zu fahren. ich denke das braucht noch 14 Tage bis es halbwegs abgetrocknet ist im Wald ...


----------



## Kallesurf (1. März 2009)

Bin eben durch die Struth gefahren (mit Abkürzung durch den Wald) - war fahrbar, aber ordentlich Dreck aufgesammelt.



jakob-andreas schrieb:


> im zeisigwald lag aber noch reichlich unbefahrbarer schnee. da durfte ich dann eine halbe stunde schieben. lag vielleicht auch am racing ralph hinten drauf!
> meine bitte steht aber trotzdem noch: wer mir ein paar nette (nicht zu lange) strecken zeigen möchte, darf das gerne tun!
> 
> jakob



Das mit dem Schnee liegt sicher am R-Ralph, habe extra für den Winter einen Albert besorgt.
Ich starte immer von Euba, meistens Richtung Adelsberg/Erdmannsdorf/Flöha.


----------



## aspire_gt (1. März 2009)

Bin auch vorhin rein, Runde ging von Chemnitz über Frankenberg bis Oederan, dann Lößnitztal lang, Falkenau hoch nach Grünberg, Augustusburg hoch zum Schloss, Hennersdorf, am Fluß entlang dann über Erdmannsdorf (teilweise noch eisig) nach Flöha und wieder heim. Man kann grob sagen das alle wege über 400hm noch vereist sind, aber man kommt gut durch. Hat echt viel spaß gemacht. Die Temperatur war auch ganz ok.


----------



## spirello (1. März 2009)

Habe heute auch eine kleine Runde gedreht. Von Niederwiesa über'n Adelsberg, Sternmühlental, Erdmanndorf und zurück. Oberhalb 400hm gibt es nassen Schnee und viel Schmelzwasser. Ich habe auf dem Adelsberg mal in die Trails geschaut, mich aber dann doch für die befestigten Wege entschieden. Ich denke, daß dauert noch etwas, bis das eklige nasse Schneezeugs verschwunden ist.

Foto: Auffahrt zum Katzenberg (Euba)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspire_gt (1. März 2009)

Hab hier auch noch ein Foto von unserer Rast in Augustusburg.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## damista (1. März 2009)

Mensch... da waren ja heute fast alle hier auf meinen stammwegen unterwegs. und ich nicht dabei.... aber ich musst mir ja auch unbedingt ne squash-box reservieren. hat natürlich trotzdem spass gemacht.

Wenn es draußen stabil gute Wegte gibt, reden wir hier nochmal zusammen.

@jakob_andreas

ich kann von  meinem Fenster auf den Zeisigwald blicken. liegt ca. 100m Luftlinie von mir entfernt. Wohnst du auch gleich um die Ecke?


----------



## jakob-andreas (2. März 2009)

@damista:
nein, ich wohne in chemnitz/morgenleite. die tour zum zeisigwald hat mich nur interessiert, da ich dort noch nie war - ich komme ursprünglich aus berlin, darum war ich mal neugierig. insgesamt bin ich dabei 27km gefahren, was doch schon für mich neuling ne ganz ordentliche strecke war.


----------



## phreak007 (2. März 2009)

Aufm Totenstein lag gestern auch noch ordentlich Schnee/Matsch.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2009)

War heute im Rabensteiner Wald.
Die Hauptwege sind größtenteils vereist, aber gut griffig, aber an den schattigen Stellen sollte man aufpassen. Ansonsten gut Fahrbar, aber halt Matschig.
Im Küchwald ist alles dufte, nur entsprechend nass...


----------



## Kallesurf (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

fährt morgen am späten Nachmittag jemand Adelsberg/Flöha?

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (15. März 2009)

Es war übrigens gut (mit spirello zusammen), aber ordentlich Schlamm in den Wäldern.


----------



## ronnyp (16. März 2009)

Tagchen,
war am Samstag auch mal anbiken, aber bei uns im Erzgebirge (Aue) liegt einfach noch zu viel Schnee. Die Straße verlassen is noch unmöglich  Na ja, soll ja Frühling werden.

Hier mal in paar Bilder, Blick von Sosa auf Auersberg

http://mtb-erzgebirge.de/tourenbilder/DSC00540.JPG
http://mtb-erzgebirge.de/tourenbilder/DSC00541.JPG
http://mtb-erzgebirge.de/tourenbilder/DSC00542.JPG


----------



## Iselz (17. März 2009)

.


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2009)

wer hat denn morgen lust auf eine RR-runde?
geplant sind bei mir ca. 100km flach durchs chemnitztal - göritzhain - wechselburg - b175 - waldenburg - glauchau - st. egidien - oberlungwitz
start: gegen 11uhr
tempo: ga1 konform, laaaangsam!!!


----------



## thomaask (17. März 2009)

so, hänge mich hier jetzt auch mal rein.
scheint ja hier der lokale fred von chemnitz zu sein
bin zwar nicht mehr so neu in chemnitz, aber ich fahre immer alleine und kenne mich hier auch nicht so supi aus - und das fetzt nicht

also wenns immer mal am we so kleinere runden oder im feierabend etwas gibt wäre ich wahrscheinlich häufiger dabei, je nach schicht.
momentan kann ich aus gesundheitlich gründen nicht und wenn ich dann doch fahre - ich glaube das fände der chef nicht so toll

anfangs wäre ich für runden die etwas piano vom tempo sind, wo oben am berg auch mal gewartet wird ohne gleich wieder los gehetzt wird, wenn alle da sind.
für reine straßentouren wäre ich auch zu haben, also sowas wie rr-runden, nur ohne rr )

ich wohne jetzt momentan noch in chemnitz/ lutherviertel. also rel. zentral für zeisigwald oder stadtpark.

wäre super wenn man mir mal die chemnitzer trails zeigt.

bis dahin
thomas


----------



## aspire_gt (18. März 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Habe heute auch eine kleine Runde gedreht. Von Niederwiesa über'n Adelsberg, Sternmühlental, Erdmanndorf und zurück. Oberhalb 400hm gibt es nassen Schnee und viel Schmelzwasser. Ich habe auf dem Adelsberg mal in die Trails geschaut, mich aber dann doch für die befestigten Wege entschieden. Ich denke, daß dauert noch etwas, bis das eklige nasse Schneezeugs verschwunden ist.
> 
> Foto: Auffahrt zum Katzenberg (Euba)



Hab ein Update, der Schnee ist aber noch nicht ganz weg ;-)


----------



## thomaask (18. März 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Hab ein Update, der Schnee ist aber noch nicht ganz weg ;-)



ist das stahlflexleitung für die disc brake oder weiße hydraulikleitung ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## aspire_gt (18. März 2009)

Weiße Hydraulikleitungen und weiße Bowdenzughüllen.


----------



## thomaask (18. März 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Weiße Hydraulikleitungen und weiße Bowdenzughüllen.




weiße zughüllen ok, aber wo bekommt man weiße hydraulikleitung ?


----------



## aspire_gt (18. März 2009)

Die waren an der Bremse dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (19. März 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Foto: Auffahrt zum Katzenberg (Euba)





aspire_gt schrieb:


> Hab ein Update, der Schnee ist aber noch nicht ganz weg ;-)



Aber es wird langsam, der Förster im Hintergrund sucht auch nicht mehr nach Eisbären  
Sind am Samstag ein Stück Trail (Adelsberger Bike Marathon) über den Adelsberg und das Sternmühlental gefahren, naß aber fahrbar.


----------



## thomaask (25. März 2009)

hat jemand aus chemnitz einen shimano xt umwerfer ...760 oder 761. weiß nicht ob top pull oder down swing, auf jedenfall so einen, wo die schelle unter der kettenführung ist.

gruß
thomas


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2009)

einen FD-M750 hab ich noch da, 31,8mm klemmschelle.


----------



## thomaask (25. März 2009)

danke, aber ich suche echt einen fd-m760/760A oder 761

gruß
thomas


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2009)

also suchst du einen um ihn käuflich zu erwerben 
gibt doch genug radläden in chemnitz, irgendeiner wird schon nen passenden haben.


----------



## roeb (2. April 2009)

Dann will ich mich doch nach langer abwesenheit auchmal im neuen Bikejahr melden  Einige von euch hab ich ja inzwischen schon aufm Rad getroffen


----------



## beastly (2. April 2009)

In der Tat! Es war meinem Mann und mir eine große Freude Sie heute so zahlreich anzutreffen


----------



## jakob-andreas (4. April 2009)

irgendwie seltsam, dass sich hier immer alle treffen, nur ich sehe nie einen anderen biker! ich muss wohl echt die falschen strecken fahren!
möchte mich denn morgen vielleicht jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Pittus (5. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> weiße zughüllen ok, aber wo bekommt man weiße hydraulikleitung ?


Zur Info hier

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (5. April 2009)

macht denn hier keiner eine ansage, wenn jemand ne tour plant oder startet ? 

gruß
thomas


----------



## fee (5. April 2009)

Hi ich würde heute eine tour machen, 14 Uhr, treffpunkt auf dem Vorplatz (von dem) DAStietz, da wo die Skulpturen, versteinerte Baumstämme etc. sind.
Bitte mal melden wer kommt.


----------



## jakob-andreas (5. April 2009)

wo soll es denn lang gehen und wie weit würdest du fahren wollen?


----------



## fee (5. April 2009)

das kommt darauf an wie ihr so drauf seit. Adelsberg-Sternmühlental-Augustusburg, ca. 50km aber geht auch mehr/weniger oder einen ganz anderen weg


----------



## thomaask (5. April 2009)

hi!

klingt gut, aber ich werde es heute nicht schaffen.

das mit meiner kritik war allgemein gemeint, weil hier immer erst nachher gesagt wird "war schön die tour" oder "heute war super, wir waren da und dort" etc.

wie bereits gesagt, ich komme aus dresden und bin in chemnitz zugezogen. in dd gibt es das cielab.org forum, da hat immer mal jemand ein oder zwei tage vorher etwas rein geschrieben und somit würden sich auch mehr mitfahrer finden.

gruß
thomas


----------



## jakob-andreas (5. April 2009)

ok, dann sag ich mal, solange wie ich wieder in chemnitz ankomme bin ich dabei! bis 14 uhr also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (5. April 2009)

sehr schön, hätte ich ja nie gedacht das das hier so schnell geht. also hier nochmal der treffpunkt http://farm1.static.flickr.com/51/118896609_16d548a681.jpg?v=0 14 uhr.


----------



## beastly (5. April 2009)

@ jakob-andreas, fee, thomaask...:
mh, muss sich wohl erstmal wieder einpendeln hier. prinzipiell kann ja jeder was vorschlagen, wobei ich persönlich es immer ganz nett finde, wenn man dazu schreibt, auf welchem niveau man so fährt bzw. die tour fahren möchte. nun scheint ihr ja erstmal ne möglichkeit gefunden zu haben. viel spaß dabei... 

und sonst sind ja die biker-boarder-runden oder für die studierenden unisportkurse (diesmal gar  3 möglichkeiten zum radsport) vielleicht ne idee...

aber stimmt... im moment läuft wohl noch viel über buschfunk oder spontan, und wird dann erst hinterher hier bekannt gegeben. 
so wie...
...gestern:






















lieben dank für die wirklich entspannte tour... 
mehr wäre dann hier zu finden... oder auf ronny´s ominöser hochladeplattform... wie war das noch gleich?


----------



## thomaask (5. April 2009)

gibts bei euch keine helmpflicht ?


----------



## beastly (5. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> gibts bei euch keine helmpflicht ?



bei erwachsenen menschen gibt es eigenverantwortung


----------



## thomaask (5. April 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> bei erwachsenen menschen gibt es eigenverantwortung



ja gut, aber da könnte man jetzt eine endlosdiskusion draus machen bezüglich eigenverantwortung im sinne von, es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er kopfschutz trägt oder im fall der fälle den anderen die tour versaut, wenn jemand stürzt und sich eine wunde am kopf zuzieht die mit helm hätte verhindert werden können. insofern sitzen dann nämlich alle wieder in einem boot und dürfen ausbaden was einer hat versaut ...

hier mal eine diskusion http://www.cielab.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=4857&page=1

gruß
thomas


----------



## beastly (5. April 2009)

du, beruhig dich, ich seh das auch so, dass man nen helm aufsetzen sollte... aber dennoch ist es ab einem gewissen alter doch jedem seine entscheidung.
wenn aber ein erwachsener mensch an einer tour teilnehmen möchte und keinen helm dabei hat bzw. besitzt, dann kann man ihm seine sorge mitteilen, mehr aber auch nicht, schließlich ist er/sie alt genug. hättest du sie wieder heim geschickt? 

weiß nicht ob man da unbedingt moralapostel spielen sollte, denn wo soll man da anfangen und aufhören (raucher? leute die bei rot über die ampel gehen...?)

und ehrlich gesagt... WENN sich wirklich jemand ernsthaft verletzen sollte hätte ich vermutlich andere gedanken, als dass mir gerade die tour versaut wird und ich jetzt alles ausbaden darf...


----------



## thomaask (5. April 2009)

beruhigen wenn ich mich nicht aufrege - wie geht das ?

heim schicken vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man hier eine tour ansagt, kann man ja eine helmpflich ausrufen - im übrigen, sind die dimb touren nicht auch mit helmpflicht ? ich bin mir sicher, jemand ohne helm dürfte bei der tour nicht mit. ist aber erstaunlich, von jemandem der im dimb racing team ist eine so gleichgültige meinung zu hören.

ja klar, man kann an die sache natürlich auch mit einer gewissen gleichgültigkeit heran tretten. allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob jemand drauf steht, jemand anderen mit nem geplatzten schädel ausm wald zu ziehen. da das sicher nicht schmackhaft aussieht könnte ich mir da besseres vorstellen.
ausserdem ging es nicht um den gedanke das die tour versaut ist, sondern um das arrgument, das quassi der ohne helm allein den schaden hat.

und mit moralapostel hat das ganz sicher wenig zu tun und der vergleich mit raucher oder nichtraucher ist einfach mal unpassend.


----------



## beastly (5. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> beruhigen wenn ich mich nicht aufrege - wie geht das ?


och... ich weiß auch nich... klang so...



thomaask schrieb:


> heim schicken vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man hier eine tour ansagt, kann man ja eine helmpflich ausrufen - im übrigen, sind die dimb touren nicht auch mit helmpflicht ? ich bin mir sicher, jemand ohne helm dürfte bei der tour nicht mit. ist aber erstaunlich, von jemandem der im dimb racing team ist eine so gleichgültige meinung zu hören.



schätzelein, ich bin weder organisator noch guide der gestrigen tour. sie war einfach zwischen freunden mündlich verabredet und ich habe mich - trotz meiner verantwortungsvollen position als dimb-mitglied - einfach mal mit dran gehängt und wohl vergessen, vorher alle darüber zu informieren, dass sie bitte nen helm aufsetzen sollen. es tut mir leid.

ich wiederhole mich ungern: wir waren fünf  personen mit helm und eine ohne. die fünf personen mit helm haben der einen person ohne helm mitgeteilt, dass sie es nicht gut finden, dass sie keinen helm hat. mehr als dieser hinweis und langsames fahren war mangels erziehungsberechtigung in diesem fall leider nicht drin. 



thomaask schrieb:


> und mit moralapostel hat das ganz sicher wenig zu tun und der vergleich mit raucher oder nichtraucher ist einfach mal unpassend.



wieso? beim rauchen fände ich es sogar noch eher berechtigt, weil hier in den meisten fällen nicht nur die gesundheit des rauchers gefährdet wird, sondern auch die gesundheit von unbeteiligten. beim fahren ohne helm ist das nicht so. und klar, ich möchte niemandem mit blutendem schädel aus dem wald ziehen, und wenn es dennoch nötig wäre, dann hätte ich, wie schon geschrieben, andere sorgen, als dass mir die tour versaut wird. das ganze als gleichgültigkeit zu interpretieren finde ich recht gewagt.


----------



## roeb (5. April 2009)

Hallo thomaask,

wie du schon erfolgreich festgestellt hat, wurde die tour nicht hier ausgerufen, sondern war nur rein privater Natur. Wieso regst du dich dann hier so auf? Der einzige den es gelegt hat, war ich ... und wenn jemand ohne Helm stürzt .. selber Schuld. Wir haben sie auch am Anfang der Tour darauf angesprochen, also eigenes Risiko. Und wenn dir das alles nicht passt, musst du ja nicht mit uns biken ...

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## beastly (5. April 2009)

ach naja... von mir aus  kann er mitfahren... wenn wir ihm nicht zu gleichgültig sind... und er sich abgewöhnt, über ereignisse zu urteilen, bei denen er nicht dabei war. 

zurück zum thema:

- hat jemand dienstag oder mittwoch nochmal lässige ne runde zu fahren?
- will hier mal was bestellen. braucht jemand was? dann kann ich das gern mitbestellen. gern auch helme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (5. April 2009)

brauche seit gestern ein neues Trikot  

Mhh Dienstagabend ist eher blöd, aber Mittwoch müsste passen  Welche Uhrzeit schwebt dir vor?

Gruß
Robert

PS: Ostern über bin ich auch für eine Tour zu haben, das Wetter soll ja prima werden.


----------



## damista (5. April 2009)

Huhu.... gut, das wir gestern gefahren sind. Wie ich vorab schon ahnte, ist das Wetter zwar heut nicht schlecht, aber lang nicht so gut wie gestern.

Dienstag hab ich Uni...Mittwoch wäre ich aber durchaus wieder für ne Tour zu begeistern.

@beatsly
Ich schau gleich mal nach. Wenn ich was will, schick ich dir die Artikelnummern per ICQ.
Oh.. muss erstmal ins den Schläger schwingen. Wird da eher heute Abend!

bis dahin


----------



## aspire_gt (5. April 2009)

Da nun schon die B&B Runde angesprochen wurde, wollte ich mal fragen ob hier schon jemand weiß wenn die wieder los geht?


----------



## beastly (6. April 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Da nun schon die B&B Runde angesprochen wurde, wollte ich mal fragen ob hier schon jemand weiß wenn die wieder los geht?




guckst du


----------



## roeb (6. April 2009)

@beastly @damista:

Muss für Mittwoch leider absagen, da ich Abends nach Dresden muss. Wie wäre es mit Karfreitag?


----------



## thomaask (6. April 2009)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Hallo thomaask,
> 
> wie du schon erfolgreich festgestellt hat, wurde die tour nicht hier ausgerufen, sondern war nur rein privater Natur. Wieso regst du dich dann hier so auf? Der einzige den es gelegt hat, war ich ... und wenn jemand ohne Helm stürzt .. selber Schuld. Wir haben sie auch am Anfang der Tour darauf angesprochen, also eigenes Risiko. Und wenn dir das alles nicht passt, musst du ja nicht mit uns biken ...
> 
> ...




ich dachte das ganze forum hier sei privat ?


aber gut zu wissen, das man hier gleich dumm angemacht wird, nur weil man seine meinung äussert.

ich hoffe die gemüter sind nun wieder etwas abgekühlt und ich hoffe auf friedliche touren.

gruß
thomas


----------



## roeb (6. April 2009)

Hallo thomaask,

es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen privaten Touren und Touren die ich als DIMB Mitglied ausschreibe. Deshalb hab ich dich nochmal explizit drauf hingewiesen. Ich wollte dich auch nicht "dumm anmachen", aber du kanntest die Gegebenheiten und Umstände nicht wirklich. Wir sind jetzt so verblieben das die gute Frau erst dann wieder von uns mit auf Tour mitgenommen wird, wenn sie sich einen Helm gekauft hat.

Viele Grüße
Robert

PS: Ich setz einfach mal für Freitag 11 Uhr eine Tour nach Gelenau an. Länge etwa 45-50km. Tempo wird eher gemütlich. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr vorm Mama Joe's auf der Beckerstr. 15. Achtung: HELMPFLICHT 

Bitte hier posten wer mitkommt, damit ich weiß auf wen ich alles warten muss


----------



## aspire_gt (8. April 2009)

Hat denn jemand von euch vor nächsten Mittwoch die B&B Runde mitzufahren?


----------



## thomaask (8. April 2009)

ich würde ja am freitag mit antretten, aber da in chemnitz weder formula oro adapter noch cantisockel für marzzochi gabeln aufzutreiben sind wirds wohl nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (8. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich würde ja am freitag mit antretten, aber da in chemnitz weder formula oro adapter noch cantisockel für marzzochi gabeln aufzutreiben sind wirds wohl nix



Dann fährste halt ohne Bremse, hast doch nen Helm!


----------



## thomaask (9. April 2009)

ja, und ich fahr dann immer als letzter die trails runter damit mich die anderen unten stopen ...


----------



## roeb (9. April 2009)

Werds nochmal nach vorn schieben:

Tour nach Gelenau über Klaffenbach und zurück über Einsiedel 
Länge: etwa 45-50 km
Geschwindigkeit: normal 
Start: 11 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Mama Joes in Chemnitz

Momentan sind wir 3 - 5 Fahrer. Also Anmeldungen sind immer willkommen. Fangen auch Leute ohne Bremse auf 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## fee (9. April 2009)

Leute wir machen eine MTB-Tour nach Kriebstein morgen immer schön Single-Trails am Fluss entlang. 

Länge: etwa 69 km
Dauer: 5+/-1 Stunden
Geschwindigkeit: normal 
Start: 11 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: vor dem Chemnitzer Rathaus 

Bitte mal melden wer Lust hat.


----------



## thomaask (9. April 2009)

macht nicht vielleicht jemand eine asphalt-tour am freitag, so mit ruhigeren landstraßen und netten ausblicken in die landschaft ?

weil wie gesagt, mein mtb fährt zwar, aber bremst nicht.


EDIT:
falls jemand lust auf asphalt, feldwege und evtl. forstautobahnen hat der kann sich uns gern anschliessen
wir start so gegen 11uhr im lutherviertel, evtl. treffpunkt augustusburger/ clausstr.
ich habe mir jetzt die runde so ausgekuckt: euba -> adelsberg -> kleinolbersdorf -> einsiedel -> berbisdorf -> wasserschloss -> mittelbach -> grüna -> totenstein -> rabenstein felsendome -> chemnitz center

ortskundige willkommen

falls wer mitkommt, einfach melden

gruß
thomas


----------



## roeb (10. April 2009)

Soo die Tour ist vorbei, war dann doch ein wenig weiter, schneller und höher als gedacht  57km, knapp 900hm bei 18.8er Schnitt. Bilder folgen noch. Waren diesmal leider nur 5 Fahre und es hatten diesmal alle einen Helm, aber dafür gab es eine böse konfrontation mit einem Rentner der mich vom Radl schubsen wollte bei etwa 20km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (10. April 2009)

so, wir sind auch wieder da 
nachdem es erst mit nach kriebstein gehen sollte, sind wir dann aber doch zu zweit zur augustusburg abgedreht und haben feinste trails unter die stollenreifen genommen.
nach knapp 68km und 1100hm schmeckte der kuchen doppelt gut. 

morgen ist auf dem sachsenring das rundstreckenrennen - für alle die zugucken wollen


----------



## thomaask (10. April 2009)

also wir sind auch wieder eingedrudelt.
nach ca. 58km, ca. 874hm und einem atemberaubendem schnitt von 16,7km/h auf asphalt haben wir die aussichten und scheinbar beliebte ausflugsziele rund um chemnitz genossen.

nach ostern ist mein mtb dann auch vorn wieder bremsbar und ich wäre für sog. feierabendrunden zu haben. falls da jemand lust hat.

gruß
thomas


----------



## roeb (10. April 2009)

bei mir eher schwer einzuhalten in der Woche, aber am Wochenende sitz ich regelmässig aufm Rad und bin in den Chemnitzer Wäldern unterwegs


----------



## roeb (10. April 2009)

fee tut mir schrecklich leid, hab meine Mails net abgerufen seit Tagen, da auf der Adresse nur noch spam kommt. Wäre ja echt genial gewesen wenn das geklappt hätte. Naja beim nächsten mal. Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß! Bitte das nächste mal keine mail sondern PM  Danke


----------



## damista (10. April 2009)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> 57km, knapp 900hm bei 18.8er Schnitt.



Für die Leute, die mit über´s Tischl sind, warene´s 100hm mehr..


----------



## roeb (11. April 2009)

Schnellinfo:

Wir fahren heute 13 Uhr ab Aue eine Panoramatour. Ich kann leider über km und hm nichts genaues sagen, schätze einfach mal so 40km und 1100hm (??) wenn noch jemand Lust hat, ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Start ist heute 12.30 Uhr in Chemnitz. Einfach hier im Forum oder per PM melden


----------



## fee (11. April 2009)

der Teil der nicht zur Augustusburg abgedreht ist, ist auch wieder da, nach ca. 85km und 7h Fahr/Kletter/Schieb/Trage-Zeit. Sehr schöne Tour mit ein paar technischen Passagen.


----------



## erkan1984 (11. April 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von euch vor nächsten Mittwoch die B&B Runde mitzufahren?



:meld:



StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Soo die Tour ist vorbei, war dann doch ein wenig weiter, schneller und höher als gedacht  57km, knapp 900hm bei 18.8er Schnitt. Bilder folgen noch. Waren diesmal leider nur 5 Fahre und es hatten diesmal alle einen Helm, aber dafür gab es eine böse konfrontation mit einem Rentner der mich vom Radl schubsen wollte bei etwa 20km/h


Ich habs geahnt...
erzähl, biste wieder über das Maß deiner Fahrtechnikkentnisse gefahren?



fee schrieb:


> der Teil der nicht zur Augustusburg abgedreht ist, ist auch wieder da, nach ca. 85km und 7h Fahr/Kletter/Schieb/Trage-Zeit. Sehr schöne Tour mit ein paar technischen Passagen.


Fotos?! Klingt interessant

Ich selbst bin StadtPomeranze zum Tisch'l und dann richtung Greifensteine abgedreht. Auf dem Rundweg um den Teich liegt immer noch Schnee, und der Forst ist mit dem Harvester durch und hat vieles Unwegbar gemacht.


----------



## aspire_gt (13. April 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> ach naja... von mir aus  kann er mitfahren... wenn wir ihm nicht zu gleichgültig sind... und er sich abgewöhnt, über ereignisse zu urteilen, bei denen er nicht dabei war.
> 
> zurück zum thema:
> 
> ...



Schon bestellt? 
Ich bräuchte mal nen neuen Helm, meiner ist vorhin im Miriquidi zu Bruch gegangen.


----------



## roeb (15. April 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> :meld:
> 
> Ich habs geahnt...
> erzähl, biste wieder über das Maß deiner Fahrtechnikkentnisse gefahren?



Neee die haben mir geholfen nicht zu stürzen als der Renter mich schubste. Fühlt sich wohl irgendwie belästigt, obwohl der erste von uns geklingelt hatte und auch genügend Platz war. Gingen ja auch alle brav zu Seite, ausser dieser eine da  Aber ich habs schon irgendwie kommen sehen ... wem sollte es auch sonst treffen.

Nun zu dem wichtigeren: Samstag soll es leider regnen  Deswegen setz ich für Sonntag 13 Uhr mal eine Tour an. Ziel ist noch nicht definiert, können wir uns ja noch einigen. Besteht denn generelles Interesse? Wenn ja einfach mal bei mir oder hier melden 

Schöne Woche noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (15. April 2009)

ich würde gern mitfahren..wo soll denn treff sein? und wie groß soll die runde sein?

lg


----------



## roeb (16. April 2009)

Gestern im Autokino kam die Idee auf nach Geyer und zurück zu fahren. Wäre so 50km. Startpunkt und Zeitpunkt geb ich spätestens morgen bekannt.


----------



## roeb (17. April 2009)

Also ich fahre am Sonntag defenetiv nach Geyer, start ist 11 Uhr am Mama Joe`s. Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit und es wird ne relativ ruhig Runde da ich gerade mein Körper ein wenig schonen muss


----------



## roeb (19. April 2009)

Hatten heute ein sehr geniales Badmintonmatsch .. die Folge? Bänderriss bei Ronny .... Muss die Tour morgen absagen, da ich morgen erstmal schauen muss was wir mit unseren Gardaseeurlaub zum Festival machen der schon gebucht ist


----------



## thomaask (19. April 2009)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Gestern im Autokino kam die Idee auf nach Geyer und zurück zu fahren. Wäre so 50km. Startpunkt und Zeitpunkt geb ich spätestens morgen bekannt.




ich als nichtchemnitzer - wo ist denn das autokino ?


startet jemand um ca. 13.30 oder 14 uhr ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## roeb (19. April 2009)

Direkt auf dem Parkplatz vorm Anamare (hies das so?), auf jedenfall direkt beim hallenbad/freizeitbad von Geyer. Nicht zu übersehen  Kostet Dienstag und Donnerstag 4 Euro, sonst 5 Euro.

Autokino Anamare


----------



## aspire_gt (28. April 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust eine Runde zu fahren? So gegen halb- um sieben rum?


----------



## thomaask (28. April 2009)

wo solls denn lang gehen und ganz wichtig, tempo ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## chewbacca11 (4. Mai 2009)

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus hat irgendjemand Lust irgendwo hinzufahren so um die 50km würde ich sagen.

Hab nur kein Zielort einer ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (4. Mai 2009)

Jo ich wäre auch mit dabei !


----------



## chewbacca11 (4. Mai 2009)

Hast du eine Idee wohin?


----------



## chewbacca11 (4. Mai 2009)

Hab grade gesehen das das Wetter nicht so toll werden soll...ich denke ich werde doch nicht fahren außer es hat einer ein gutes argument dies doch zu tuhen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (4. Mai 2009)

also wenn wetter einiger maßen gut ist..also auch bewölkt und 14° und so, dann wär ich mit dabei. komm aus wüstenbrand. 

hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. Mai 2009)

Geyer?
wir wären im moment 2 porsonen.

WIe alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf?
Wir sind sozusagen der angehende nachwuchs mit frischen 16jahren


----------



## Groudon (5. Mai 2009)

cool ^^ nach geyer würd ich auch gern ma ... auch 16 ^^ aber die woche wird erstmal gebastelt und weeß ne obsch mit euch mithalten kann, da erst relativ neu im segment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ja wir sind auch neu in dem Segment.
Bin die ganze Zeit mit meinem Dirt die Touren gefahren jetzt habe ich mir ein CC-Bike zugelegt.


----------



## Groudon (5. Mai 2009)

naja - ich hab ein Bulls Sharptail (schäm xD) - allerdings schon irdentlich geupgradet (Schaltung [außer Kurbel], Cockpit, Laufräder, Gabel kommt die Woche) ^^

eventuell kann man sich da ja ab und an ma treffen


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

20 ;o)

hab ein giant, Aber schon alles komplett umgebaut^^...neue Bremsen, neue Rock Shox Gabel, neues Tretlager, Schaltung etc. Nächsten Monat werd ich auf nen Canyon Rahmen umsteigen.

lg


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> naja - ich hab ein Bulls Sharptail (schäm xD) - allerdings schon irdentlich geupgradet (Schaltung [außer Kurbel], Cockpit, Laufräder, Gabel kommt die Woche) ^^
> 
> eventuell kann man sich da ja ab und an ma treffen




Du schämst dich für dein fahrrad??
Dan hast du meins noch nicht gesehen 
Aber naja auch egal...hab ebn kein Geld um mir ein neues leisten zu können da man als schüler ja nichts verdient.


@Floyd0707 wenn du auf einen canyon rahmen umsteigst wärest du dan bereit deinen alten abzugebn bzw für wenig geld zu verkaufen oder evtl gegen meinen Laptop zu tauschen?


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

hehe...naja...mal sehen..will noch ein 2. trainingsrad aufbauen..aber vielleicht wird das auch ein cube .

ps.: laptop hab ich 2 xD

Aber wenn wird das eh erst nächsten Monat. Der Canyonrahmen kostet ja bissl 

Aber der Giantrahmen hat eine Höhe von 22,5"


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

22,5" wäre optimal bin ca.1,86....
also falls du ihn abgeben könntes wäre es nett wen du dich nochmal melden würdest.


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2009)

also da wir hier gerade beim rahmen dealen sind, ich suche einen mtb rahmen mit rahmenhöhe sattelrohr ca. 46 bis 48

gruß
thomas


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> also da wir hier gerade beim rahmen dealen sind, ich suche einen mtb rahmen mit rahmenhöhe sattelrohr ca. 46 bis 48
> 
> gruß
> thomas




Da ich auch einen Thread geöffnet habe indem ich sowas suchte habe ich eine Nachricht bekommen....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar.../184753/cat/49
vllt ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Da ich auch einen Thread geöffnet habe indem ich sowas suchte habe ich eine Nachricht bekommen....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar.../184753/cat/49
> vllt ist das ja was für dich.





danke, aber ist nen komplettes rad und ich brauch nur nen rahmen und ausserdem ist der zu klein.

kann man denn hier direkt suchthread starten ? im bikemarkt ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> danke, aber ist nen komplettes rad und ich brauch nur nen rahmen und ausserdem ist der zu klein.
> 
> kann man denn hier direkt suchthread starten ? im bikemarkt ?
> 
> ...




Ja kann man...musst nur auf suche gehen steht bei flohmarkt.


Kan man hier eigtl irgendwie das umstellen das man nicht immer wen in einem thread wo man gepostet hat nicht gleich immer wen jmd antwortet eine email gesendet bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

schau mal bei deinen einstellungen dabei...aber nochmal kurz zum thema zurück..

wer wäre für eine gemütliche mtb tour am weekend in chemnitzer umgebung? und wenn ja wann. wie weit? wer noch alles?

lg


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich und "trottel" hatten theoretisch vor nach Geyer zu fahren aber mal sehen wie das wetter wird...wenns einigermaßen ok ist dan wären wir dabei
Hat vllt jmd noch ne Federgabel rumliegen 1 1/8 zoll mit gewinde und da ich sonst neuen vorbau+steuersatz bräuchte!?!


Edit: Samstag und sonntag ist es gut am regnen...wie siehts freitag nachmittag aus?


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2009)

kann mir wer sagen, welcher händler kompettent ist in sachen marzzochi gabeln ohne das er sie zum hersteller schickt ?


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen, welcher händler kompettent ist in sachen marzzochi gabeln ohne das er sie zum hersteller schickt ?




wie meinst du das?
Ob es einen gibt der eine reparieren könnte?


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2009)

weiß nicht inwie fern da jetzt eine reperatur nötig ist, aber irgendwie klappert da drinen wohl die feder rum


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

biker-boarder versuchs mal da...die reparieren eigtl alles immer direkt im laden falls es möglich ist.


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab noch ne suntour 11/8 XC ohne gewinde hier^^....aber die nützt dir ja nix...

fr. nachmittag ist schlecht. naja das mit sa/so. regen...glaub ich noch ne so...das ändert sich eh noch 3 mal


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne suntour 11/8 XC ohne gewinde hier^^....aber die nützt dir ja nix...
> 
> fr. nachmittag ist schlecht. naja das mit sa/so. regen...glaub ich noch ne so...das ändert sich eh noch 3 mal



hast du noch ein passenden steuersatz dazu?
bräuchte eigtl nur den "deckel" vom steuersatz dsa würde mir reichen
Denkst du das wenn ich ein Gewinde schneiden llasse beim Metallbauer meines vertrauens obs dan auch geht?
gug mal auf wetter.de da ist das ganze wochenende mit regen angegeben.
http://noflashtube.com/images/bfi1241618096s.jpg
Das ding suche ich

am besten auch den rest drum rum aber am wichtigsten wäre das teil.


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

was...den decker von der aheadkralle? kannst doch jeden nehmen..aber ich hab noch einen hier liegen. nur keine aheadkralle. 

naja...normalerweise werden die gewinde bei den gabeln glaub nicht geschnitten, sondern gedreht...irgendwie. weil wenn du die schneidest, dann geht ja was verloren.

naja...da steht oft regen...da stand auch heut regen drin, o ich in norddeutschland arbeite..was ist..hier ist sonne^^drauf verlass ich mich nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> was...den decker von der aheadkralle? kannst doch jeden nehmen..aber ich hab noch einen hier liegen. nur keine aheadkralle.
> 
> naja...normalerweise werden die gewinde bei den gabeln glaub nicht geschnitten, sondern gedreht...irgendwie. weil wenn du die schneidest, dann geht ja was verloren.
> 
> naja...da steht oft regen...da stand auch heut regen drin, o ich in norddeutschland arbeite..was ist..hier ist sonne^^drauf verlass ich mich nie



Bei uns hat es geregnet....
http://noflashtube.com/images/bfi1241618096s.jpg
Das ding suche ich

ich glaube nicht das mein altes passt den ich bekomme den steuersatz eine gabel und den vorbau eines freundes doch bei ihm fehlt das gute stück was ich suche und meins wird da nicht passen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

[EDIT] ja das ist ne aheadkappe...die gibts für 2eu bei luckybike..hab aber auch noch eine @home liegen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> ja das ist ne aheadkralle...die gibts für 2eu bei luckybike..hab aber auch noch eine @home liegen.




naja mal sehen villeicht findet sich ja nochwas


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

wenn nicht...ich kann dir das teil ruhig geben...benötige es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> biker-boarder versuchs mal da...die reparieren eigtl alles immer direkt im laden falls es möglich ist.




ich glaube da war ich mal wegen nem ölwechsel fragen, da hätte ich die ca. 3 wochen später abgeben können und hätte dann nochmal so lange gewartet bis ich sie wieder gehabt hätte.
ausserdem ist bb zuviel commerz


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

mal sehen....Der freund von mir wird seinen neuen vorbau+steuersat wohl bis spätestens ende der woche bekommen und da müssen wir mal sehen obs vllt auch so reingeht.

Ich hab beim BB einen freund der dort arbeitet eigtl sind die immer recht zuverläslich.
Nachfragen kostet nichts also ich würde es mal im BB versuchen.
Eigtl. sollte dir da jeder gescheite fahrradhandel auskunft drüber geben können was mit der Gabel los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe meine Gabel kommt noch diese Woche oder nächste Woche und wäre dann auf einer Tour nächstes Wochenende sicherlich dabei ^^ das gute Ding muss ja eingefahren werden und bin gespannt wie die Magura Odur sich so schlägt ^^ aber im vergleich zu meiner XCT-V2 ist das wohl so wie Mittelalter und 21. Jhd. ^^

Was versteht ihr unter ner gemütlichen Tour? Eher Straße oder auch im Wald?


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Straße/Wald mix...mehr Straße als Wald würde ich sagen.


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

mhm ^^ aber würde sicher mitmachen wenn ich kann  habt ihr da auch iwelche Ziele zum anpeilen? iwelche burgen oda so wie andere manchmal?


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2009)

ich würde es anders rum sagen...mehr wald als straße. hehe...sonst ist mein rocket ron bald runter


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

hehe ^^ ich fahr die Fat Alberts ... die strengen beim Antrieb mit den Crossrides manchmal ganz schön an xD nicht die rollfreudigsten


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

entweder richtung geyer oder augustusburg hoch schön durch wald....

ICh würde mal so 50TKm anpeilen.


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

ok - wenns ein gutes Tempo ist  und man nicht unbedingt einen auf zeitfahren macht ^^

zur Augustusburg wollt ich auch aba hab selba noch keene Motivation gefunden -.-


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich und ein Freund von mir sind neu hier udn so besonders schnell wollen wir auch nicht fahren....also ein gemäßigtes tempo


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

das ist cool  leider wie gesagt frühestens in einer woche - aber vlt entwickelt sich daraus ja ne kleene gruppe ^^ hab auch gehört, dass B&B Mittwochs immer iwelche TOuren rund um Chemnitz macht


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Mai 2009)

ja nächste woche wäre mir auch lieber weil bis dahin das wetter auch wieder schöner wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2009)

und meine Gabe HOFFENTLICH da ist =) dazu kommen noch XTR Bremszüge und Hüllen und hoffentlich paar Bikeschuhe und ne XT Felgenbremse für hinten (der Bullsrahmen hat keene Scheibenbremsaufnahme -.- deshalb vorne ne Avid BB7 und hinten ne XT V')


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Mai 2009)

Wir waren heute spontan in geyer aber das ist ja hinzu wirklich keine einfache strecke somal wir uns auch verfahren haben 
sind über Auerbach und Janhsdof gefahren sind  und davor noch ein ganzes stück durchn Wald.
Aber rückzu wunderbar schön mit ner 60 die Berge runtergeheizt


----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2009)

cool ^^ war heute 3h in Chemnitz unterwegs um passende MTB Schuhe zu finden (SH-M86L sinds geworden) und hab mir glei noch 'n Rad-COmputer dazu geholt ^^ und 'n XTR BRemszugset - wieder 150EUS los xD


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch ne radcomputer gelauft.
Und bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich mir dieses:Cycletool Alu MTB Fahrrad 

Oder das hier kaufe Drössiger Mountainbike Rahmen Kit 

Was sagt ihr?

ist jetzt eigtl nur für paar touren gedacht und sollte auch eine fahrt durch den Wald ohne probleme mitmachn.
Ich achte eigtl nur auf den rahmen....die schaltung und so ein zeugs müsst ihr  mir jetzt nicht schlechtreden


----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2009)

weder noch... die Dart3 ist für CC totaler schwachsin aber immer noch welten besser als die SR Suntour - kauf dir lieber das Drössinger und dazu ne Magura Odur für 199 bei eBay (meine kommt die Tage)


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Mai 2009)

_Ich will keine so teuren sachen kaufn.

Ich will damit ja nicht durch den Wald heizen sondern nur mal gemütlich durchfahren und keine mega sprünge machen.

Was sagst du dazu?
Ich weiß ist billig aber denkste das hält ne weile?
_26 Zoll Fahrrad MTB Hardtail 18 Gang Disc-Brake BLAU


----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2009)

kA - halten ja - spaß sicher ne

hol dir eben den Drössinger mit der Dart 3, dazu ne komplette Deore und bau die Laufräder die Deore Naben und Mavid Felgen und dazu 'n Cockpit aus Truvativ Team Vorbei, Stylo Team Lenker und paar Griffen usw und hast sicher besseres bike zam


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Mai 2009)

OK das letzte vergesst das.
aber zurück zu dem Cycletool Alu MTB Fahrrad Hardtail neu statt 499,- EUR bei eBay.de: Fahrräder (endet 10.05.09 21:15:00 MESZ) 

Der rahmen ist der einigermaßen stabil?
Weil für den preis finde ich das gat nicht mal sooo schlecht.
ICh würde lieber das kaufen da ich bei dem drössinger noch ne ganze mänge reinsteckn müsste.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

wenn du nen rahmen brauchst...schau doch mal bei bike-discount radon rahmen. da gibts welche für 299 oder 399 mit dämpfer.

oder warte bis ich meinen canyonrahmen habe...dann kannst meinen giant haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

was soll der Giant von dir den dan kosten?


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

ach keine ahnung...weis ja nicht, was du ausgeben willst/kannst.. der ist eigtl. tip top.. rot weiß. aber nur scheibenbremsen aufnahme...keine cantisockel


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich als schÃ¼ler habn eben nicht wirklich viel geld.
deswegen ist das immer so die frage....mehr als 50â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich auf die stelle wahrscheinlich nicht locker machen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

so..ich dreh jetzt so halb vier mal ne runde durchn rabensteinerwald ..und dann mal sehen wohin noch...lg


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

schade ich wäre auch mitgefahren denk ich


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

ich bin noch da....?hast noch bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Ich wohn 16 km entfernt vom Wald ich denke das dauert dir zu lange


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

heute ist meine Gabel gekommen (Magura Odur) =) ich freu mich so dermaßen xD ^^ YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA

Morgen wird das gute Stück bei meinem Dad in Wittgensdorf eingebaut und noch die XTR Bremszüge dazu (sind die eigentl. stauchungsfrei?).

Könnte daher warscheinlich am Sonntag mal mit auf ne kleine Tour gehen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

na wo wohnst? hab bis halb 6 zeit..


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

In Gablenz wohn ich...  10,8 km bis Rabenstein.
Jetzt kommt glein Kumpel ich werd den ma fragen ob er will oder nicht.
Kommt halt drauf an wo wir uns treffen.

@Groudon  cool
da kanns ja bald los gehen


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

jop ^^ wenn ihr wollt mach ich gerne paar bilder

ist echt ein himmerlweiter unterschied ob eine 32mm Standrohr Gabel aus Deutschland oder eine 28mm Standrohr Gabel iwo aus Asien ^^ ist schon cool das ding - mal sehen wie "wuchtig" es am Bike aussieht ... scheint aber iwie eher ne 100mm Version zu sein und keine 85er ^^


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Na Hauptsache ne neue 

Hoffe das wir mal am Sonntag fahren können.
Heute warn wir beim Totenstein.


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Totenstein ist ja voll billig.....sind doch nur 11km von dir aus


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

denke schon das das mit Sonntag klar geht, soweit das wetter gut ist und die Gabel moin passt  fotos nun hochgeladen


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Wo sind die fotos hochgeladen?
was hattest du vorher für ne Gabel den ich bräuchte eine..muss nix besonders sein nur eine mit federung ich hab nur ne stock drine.


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Hab die Pics angeguckt nice Gabel 
Das gleiche Bett haben ich auch noch ... lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ist ne SRSUntour XCT-V2 wo aber schon die Standrohre ihre Farbe verloren haben - will die niemandem mehr wirklich zumuten 

spare lieber auf die 200EUS hin und hol dir auch die Odur kannst ja sachen bei ebax verkaufen oder sonstewo  dein bike und hobby wirds dir danken

bilder sind bei mir in meinem fotoalbum

EDIT: Ist mein Sofa ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte die Gabel trotzdem gerne....
Ist ja wahrscheinlich besser als meine Stock 
Die ganzen Canyon Räder in deinem Album sind die auch deine?


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ne - sind sie nicht ^^ schön wärs  werd morgen mal mein Bike hochladen wenns ne schon drinn is 

kann dir die gabel von mir aus geben. . .ob du damit spaß haben wirst - kA 

schenk sie dir och, da sie eh aufn schritt gewandert wäre

aber die flext sehr bei scheibe


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

hab eh bloß Vbrakes drauf also passt das schon.
Echt nett von dir.
Wenn man es nächste mal ne kleinere tour fährt da kannst mir die ja mitbringen.

Edit: Ist die gabel nur 1" oder 1 1/8?


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ist eine 1-1/8 Gabel

in welchem Stadtteil wohnst du denn? weil müsstets ja sonst die gabel die ganze zeit rumtragen im gepäck bei der tour


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

reichenhain.....Ich könnte auch einfach zu dir gefahren kommen und sie dan selber mitschleppen.

Hat jmd zufällig noch nen steuersatz rumliegen, passend zu Gabel den ich hab nur einen mit Gewinde welcher da natürlich nicht passen wird.....


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

muss dir aber sagen, dass die Gabel auch im Winter eingesetzt wurde und daher der Gabelschaft angerostet ist ...


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Ist nicht so wild der Rost meine ist auch voll verrostet überall....Das stört mich nicht.
Ich will nur etwas was federt den heute im Wald habe ich wieder mal gemerkt das es wirklich nicht soo angenehm ist ohne sämtliche federung zu fahren.
PS wäre wahrscheinlich soweiso nur eine übergangslösung bis ich dan mal etwas Geld für ein paar neue teile aufgetrieben habe.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ok  können uns ja die woche mal in der stadt treffen am Nischel oder so und ich geb sie dir da  wenn morgen alles glatt geht beim ausbau ^^

was ist denn da nun am SO wegen ner Tour?

WER? WOHIN? WANN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

ja am nischel ist gut....
Wegen sonntag kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen ob ich da Zeit hätte weil ich da glaube zu meiner Oma fahre.


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Ich... Zwickau ?


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

nach zwigge?? hätte eher so richtung augustusburg gedacht - hab bloß keen plan wies da hingeht xD


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

augustusburg wäre mir auch lieber FALLS ich mitkommen sollte....zwickau wäre ein stück zu weit meiner meinung nach.
Obwhol 40km eine strecke doch noch ganz akzeptabel sind.


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Ich war da schon aber bin nur Hauptstraße gefahren.

Würd aber gerne durchn Wald oder so kp.

Was willstn da dann machen ?
Solls dann noch wo anders hingehen ?


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

kA - bis zur Augustusburg ist ja sicher och kleenes stückele oder? och mit wald usw - weeß ja ne was da noch in der nähe is - ne nette idee für später wäre sicha och mal dresden und dort die ganzen schlösser mal abklappern ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

vor dresden aber erstmal zwickau den dresden ist kein katzensprung knapp 70km eine strecke....
Haben wir ja auch schopn überlegt hinzufahren aber ist schon ein ganz schönes stück.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

kann ja auch mit zug hin und dann dort UM dresden die schlösser fahren und dann wieder per rad oder zug baqq


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich find aber Schlösser besichtigen nicht alt zu interessant


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

nunja - nach dresden ist aba ne soviel wald oder? ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

na wir können ja nicht autobahn fahren....
da fährt man eben durch die ganzen kleinen dörfer durch da wird nichts mit Wald sein.
Den wenn man eine Route ausdruckt wir diese dich nicht durch Wald führen.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

jops ... aber da fände ich es vlt schöner mit dem zug nach dresden zu fahren und dann dort per rad den elbradweg langzufahren ein wochenende lang und dann wieder mit am ende mit dem zug zurück


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

das wÃ¤re noch ne ganz passable idee....
aber ich wÃ¼rde erstmal augustusburg vorschlagen und dan sehen wir weiter.
Da mÃ¼ssen wir ja jetzt noch nicht so groÃ planen.
Und 5leute sollten wir auch sein den da kÃ¶nnen wir uns fÃ¼r 26â¬ das Sachsenticket hohlen und somit zahlt jeder nur ca.5â¬.


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2009)

Jo is bestimmt net schlecht den Elbweg lang zu radeln.
Hab hier ne Zeitung liegen wos da überall hingeht usw.
Aber wann willste das machen und wo willste da pennen.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ach da findet sich sicha iwo was

war erst mit unserer Jungen Gemeinde bei Meißen (Zehren) in nem Rüstzeitheim, das nicht weit weg von der Elbe war -  bei sowas kann man sicher ganz günstig einkehren oder auf nem Zeltplatz zelten oder einfach nur schlafsack im sommer - ma guggn


Wegen Sonntag:

Also würden wir da, WENN zur Augustusburg fahren und welche Zeit? So nach MIttag oder? Um 1 oder 2?


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich geb dan morgen nochmal bescheid ob ich am Samstag zeit habe....aber WENN dan würde ich sagen das wir so gegen um 1 losmachen falls wir danach doch noch ein stück weiter fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ok ^^ das ist gut

könn uns ja dann auch iwann ja ma bei diesen B&B Touren anschließen - kosten die eigentl. was?


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Diese B&B touren kosten so um die 10â¬ aber wenn wir eine etwas grÃ¶Ãere Gruppe bilden kÃ¶nnen wir das ja auch alleine machen.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

ui ... jede woche 10EUS habsch ne ^^ dann lieber am WE schon selba paar touren machen - kann man nicht auch in geyer dorte um die teiche fahren?


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Geyer waren wir erst.....
Aber das ist nicht wirklich angenehm zu fahren da die Berge dahin habens wirklich in sich.


----------



## Flueffel (8. Mai 2009)

wer lust hat kann morgen auch mal bei gutem wetter nach stollberg für ein bisschen 4X kommen^^
grüße Flo


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

4X is ne so meins ^^ hab morgen auch keine zeit -> GABELEINBAU =)=)=)

naja - nach Geyer kommt man doch och per Bus oder so und dann eben dort durch die wälder und rückzu nach chemnitz bergrunna ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

immer dieses ständige bus/zug fahren...nene dan lieber mitm fahrrad direkt hin.


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

na also xD aber erstmal augustusburg ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

ja auf alle fälle erstmal augustusburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

geyer fetzt doch ...und die berge...naja...wer ein CCler sein will, der muss auch Berge (Hügel) erklimmen^^


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

man kann ja auch langsam machen  meine Kondition ist eh nicht die beste ... mein Körpergewicht erst recht nicht


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> man kann ja auch langsam machen  meine Kondition ist eh nicht die beste ... mein Körpergewicht erst recht nicht




Wenn das so ist dan ist Geyer vllt doch ne nummer zu groß für dich...aber das kann man ja ausprobieren.


@ Floyd wie viel würdest du für den alten Giant Rahmen haben wollen mach mal einen Vorschlag!


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

schaun wir mal ^^ das Jahr ist lang, die Beinkraft besser als die Bauchmuskeln und bei hin und wieder Touren uns bissl Ehrgeiz wird das schon was xD mit ~80 kilo bei 1.86 bin ich ja "theoretisch" noch im normalbereich


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Mai 2009)

hmm..kein plan...80-100...ist eigtl. voll i.o. weis ja ne, ob du die kurbel und das tretlager mit dazu willst...morgen gehts mit mein bruder nach augustusburg, wenn das wetter durchhält :=)


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

schade ... WILL MIT ^^ macht fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> schaun wir mal ^^ das Jahr ist lang, die Beinkraft besser als die Bauchmuskeln und bei hin und wieder Touren uns bissl Ehrgeiz wird das schon was xD mit ~80 kilo bei 1.86 bin ich ja "theoretisch" noch im normalbereich




Das ist doch nicht übergewichtig...Ich bin glaube genau so groß und habe fast das selbe gewicht so 77 oder so....das ist doch nicht fett.
Ich finde das eigtl normal.

@floyd wenn du das trtlager etc. mit abgibst würde ich das auch nehmen....aber erstmal will ich mir das gute stück anschauen


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

macht ihr eigentlich iwelche nebenjobs im chemnitzer raum? will mir einen suchen am liebsten im Radlladen aber da is nix wirklich und auf zeitungsboy habsch iwie och keen boqq ... habt ihr iwas interessantes oda ideen?


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Mai 2009)

ich bin projektleiter in hannover unter der woche...keine zeit für nebenjob^^


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

aso xD naja - ich bin Lehrerquälobjekt  

so - mach jetzt los zu meim Vater nach Wittgensdorf =) Gabel einbauen JIEHA ^^

bis moin hopefully


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Mai 2009)

hat jetzt jemand bock ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

ich würde nun gerne morgen mal ein stückchen fahren so richtung augustusburg - wer wäre denn dabei???

EDIT: Wäre cool wenn jemand weiß wies dahin geht ^^ hab da ne so risch ahnung xD


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ich würde nun gerne morgen mal ein stückchen fahren so richtung augustusburg - wer wäre denn dabei???
> 
> EDIT: Wäre cool wenn jemand weiß wies dahin geht ^^ hab da ne so risch ahnung xD




Ich würde gerne mitfahren aber ich fahr morgen zu meiner oma...
Beim Gabel einbau alles Glatt gegenagen?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

ja - alles glatt gegang

kann die oma ne warten? -.-


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Mai 2009)

Die Oma hat Krebs...
Da sollte ich schon mal mit hinfahren.
sonst wäre ich echt gern mitgekommen.
Auf welche Schule gehst du eigtl?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

achso ... tut mir leid, wusst ich ja nicht

ich geh aufs Gym nach Burgstädt


sonst vlt 2-3 leute hier zum biken moin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (9. Mai 2009)

Ich
wann wo


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

naja zu zweit ... ist bissl einsam

und solls morgen regnen? meinte grade 'n kumpel ^^

ansonsten würd ich sagen um 1 am Nischel treffen - weißt du wies zur augustusburg geht? ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Mai 2009)

Falls ihr euch morgen um 1 beim nischl trefft würde ich auch ebn mal schnell vorbei kommen und deine alte Gabel hohlen....
Wäre das möglich?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

die Gabel ist momentan noch bei meinem Vater, da ich die nicht von Wittgensdorf bis Chemnitz im Rucksack transportieren wollte und nicht denke, dass mein Vater die schon morgen früh vorbeibringt


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Mai 2009)

schade
wenn sie dan wieder in deinem Besitz hast kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Mai 2009)

meine tour war heu auch ne schlech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...schlamm...straße...alles was dazu egört...hing sogar noch von gestern der schlamm dran...jetzt wurde grad geputzt...sieht aus wie neu das ding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zu Morgen:

ich wär mit dabei...aber ers so ab m 2..oder 3.,..eher gehts leider ne..aber das langt ja auch


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Mai 2009)

wo warste den?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

ok - um 2 am nischel


----------



## Trottel (9. Mai 2009)

Hier ist der Tourenüberblick von diesem Jahr.


Wäre cool wenn man sich da mal trifft : )

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/chemnitz/vereine/adfc/pages/touren2009.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (10. Mai 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Diese B&B touren kosten so um die 10â¬ aber wenn wir eine etwas grÃ¶Ãere Gruppe bilden kÃ¶nnen wir das ja auch alleine machen.



quatsch mit sosse,


die B&B touren sind Kostenlos! zumindest die MIttwochsrunde (treff Mi 18.00 am B&B)

Was was kostet, ist das am 17. angebotene Ride and BBQ, also erst radfahren, und dann da Grillen...-> bekommst halt auch was zuessen....
glaub 5 Euro waren das letztes Jahr


weils drum ging, wie fahrt ihr nach geyer, und wie wieder zurÃ¼ck, wÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren, weil ich auf meiner strecke relativ wenig spuren entdecke...
war am freitag da, ca 70km und hab ausgesehen wie ne sau, die strecke war schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶n "weich"


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Mai 2009)

also ich könnte heut leider erst 15.00uhr...geh leider ne eher....aber würde doch auch gehen -.-


----------



## Trottel (10. Mai 2009)

Hm schade 15 Uhr is mir zu spät

Muss leider nochwas für die Schule machen.


----------



## Trottel (10. Mai 2009)

@ erkan1984

wir sind die B 95 langefahren und beim VW Autohaus rechts indn Wald.
Dann so paar Wege ...   über Hormersdorf und wieder Wald.
Wir sind dann da rausgekommen wo die JH ist.

Heimwärts sind wir die B 95 gefahren.


----------



## chewbacca11 (10. Mai 2009)

Um 3 ist mir auch zu spät.


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Mai 2009)

na ich schau mal, was ich machen kann..glei weiß ich mehr...

kann sein ich schaff es 14.00uhr..wo soll es denn hingehen?

genau? und wo nun treff? müssen uns doch nicht direkt in der city treffen..oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Mai 2009)

so...also 14.00uhr schaff ich...wo soll treff sein?!...und wann genau...können uns ja vielleicht bissschen außerhalb treffen...da muss ich nicht erst in die stadt rein...meldet euch mal unter 0173/ sechs neun 71 8 null 8


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Mai 2009)

Trottel schrieb:


> @ erkan1984
> 
> wir sind die B 95 langefahren und beim VW Autohaus rechts indn Wald.
> Dann so paar Wege ...   über Hormersdorf und wieder Wald.
> ...



pff, is aber nich soo prall.... wenn zeit und lust besteht zeige ich auch mal ne schöne strecke mit max waldanteil. und rückzu über den eisenweg....


----------



## Groudon (10. Mai 2009)

so - war heute nun mit trottel auf der augustusburg 3h ^^ haben uns bissl "verfahren" xD hier mal die Bilder:


 






Sind uns auch zwei Radfahrer bergab entgegengekommen (als wie geschoben haben xD) die uns gegrüst haben - vlt hier dabei???

Naja - wir wollen eventuell am MI Abend um 18h diese "Feierabendrunde" (20km) machen die vom Gablenzplatz (wo is der xD) ausgeht machen. Vlt haben da andere Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## roeb (11. Mai 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> pff, is aber nich soo prall.... wenn zeit und lust besteht zeige ich auch mal ne schöne strecke mit max waldanteil. und rückzu über den eisenweg....



Du liebst deinen Eisenweg ja richtig  Immer wenn ich mit dir Bike redest du davon  Wir müssen übrigens mal wieder ... schlag mal nen Termin vor


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Mai 2009)

naja, der eisenweg is halt nun mal der kamm zwischen chemnitz un dem erzgebirgen, also wenn du richtung süden willst musste halt da rüber.....
gerne. wegen mir am, pff vielleicht am fr oder samstag?!
aber wohin?!
länge, wie fit biste denn?!

vielleciht können wir ja auch mal die Jungsporne "da oben" mitnehen


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2009)

alos wenn ihr samstag fahrt, dann bin ich mit am start....

fit bin ich eigtl. denk ich genug..hab am weekend zwei kleien 60km touren hingelegt. wollte ja sonntag mitfahren, aber war ja keiner mehr on-.-


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Mai 2009)

18:00 Gablenzplatz Feierabendtouren im Mai 20 - 30 km am Mittwoch

Wer wäre mit dabei?


----------



## Groudon (11. Mai 2009)

Trottel und ich werden am MI dasein  Und wegen Samstag hab ich bis ca. 17Uhr zeit und denke mal, dass ich da auch mitkomme, wenn wir "früh" losmachen (11 o. 12)


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Mai 2009)

Samstag Geyer?


----------



## Trottel (11. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mit, wenns Wetter net ganz so schlecht ist !

Und mit Geyer .. hm mal schauen ich denke ich bin noch nicht auf dem Level wie ihr. Vllt. könnte man ja auch ein bissel gemütlich fahren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. Mai 2009)

hehe ^^ das level kommt schon  und MI geht klar?

bis SA is ja noch bissl Zeit um zu verständigen - wollten ja evt och nach zwigge ne tour


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Mai 2009)

mir wäre zwickau lieber als geyer da ich da noch nicht hingefahren bin und die Strecke auch leichter ist.
Aber mittwoch bin ich mit dabei, falls morgen beim Gewindeschneiden in die Gabel alles Glatt geht.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2009)

aber zwigge ist genau so weit wie geyer^^...und ich finde richtung geyer lässt sich schöner fahren...wegen wald und so...


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2009)

@chewbacca...

willst den rahmen bzw das bike mal sehen? da stell ich es mal in mein album


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich war ja erst in Geyer und ich finde die Berge dahin habens echt in sich da denkt man man hats geschaft und dan gehts hinter der Kutve weiter....
Zwickau wäre ebn fast nur eine ebene Strecke das gefällt mir besser.


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Mai 2009)

Hat einer noch nen 28"rahmen oder komplettes fahrrad rumliegen wo er den Rahmen abgeben kÃ¶nnte?
Ich will nicht so viel ausgeben hÃ¶chstens 50â¬....
kann auch ein ganz alter beschissenr kack rahmen sein.


----------



## Groudon (11. Mai 2009)

naja - ich will auf der Tour auch bissl beansprucht werden und vlt sind die Wald-Gebiete nach Geyer ne ganz so steilo wie die Straßen


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2009)

@erkan1984

du sagst doch du kennst dich auch gut um geyer aus...war dort auch schon einige male..aber hast du zufällig eine schöne gps tour?

egal von wo die startet..

lg...und schönen arbeitstag


----------



## roeb (12. Mai 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> länge, wie fit biste denn?!



Komme vom Gardasee, also denk mal ich bin recht fit *g* Wieso wird der Thread immer so aktiv wenns um meine Zeit eher bescheiden bestellt ist. Ich würde lieber Sonntag vorschlagen ... aber bei dir wegen Arbeit doof oder? Samstag fällt in nächster Zeit erstmal flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (12. Mai 2009)

@roeb: sonntag is brunch mit freundin angesagt.... also eher nich...
menno...!

@floyd gps habsch net.... is alles im meinem Kopf...
   was heist um geyer? von chemnitz aus bis zum stauweiher und zurück sinds ca 70km wenn man um die steine noch bissl rumeiert kanns gerne noch 10-15 km mehr werden...


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2009)

achso...nagut..schade..läss sich nicht ändern


----------



## chewbacca11 (12. Mai 2009)

@ Floyd ja stell mal ein paar Picks rein


----------



## chewbacca11 (12. Mai 2009)

ICh habe mir eben das GT avalanche expert 2007 geholht fÃ¼r 300â¬.
Wie findet ihr das es ist sein Geld wert?


----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2009)

FÃ¼r 300â¬ ist es sicher ein Schmuckes StÃ¼ck mit 'ner Tora, ner Juicy 3 und ner SRAM Austattung (X.7/X.9) ist es sicher ein gutes StÃ¼ck  Kannst ja nun auch kleinere Sachen mit der Zeit austauschen aber denke mal ist eine solide Ausgangsposition


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2009)

naja..für 300geht es schon...neu oder was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2009)

fährst denn morgen Abend noch eener die kleene Runde mit? ^^


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2009)

ich bin in hannover...bin erst fr früh wieder da..ich ahr derweil hier oben


----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2009)

hehe - cool ^^

ist jmd von euch schonmal den Gablentmarathon gefahren?


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. Mai 2009)

so...also am samstag hab ich am 11uhr vormittags zeit


----------



## Groudon (14. Mai 2009)

wielange würde denn die Geyer-Tour so dauern? Weil hab "nur" bis ca. 17Uhr Zeit


----------



## Floyd0707 (14. Mai 2009)

na wenn wir um 12 starten oder 11dann sind wir garantiert da wieder da


----------



## chewbacca11 (14. Mai 2009)

wir sind letztens glaube 5 1/2 Stunden gefahren.
ziemlich langsam.
haben aber auch mal geschobe die B95


----------



## Groudon (14. Mai 2009)

lust hätte ich schon =) nur die frage ob das meine Beine mitmachen wenn wir morgen wieda 2-3h biken gehen xD


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Mai 2009)

ach komm....2-3h ist doch nicht lang...und wir brauchen ja mitn mtb kein 25 schnitt fahren...das hab ich schon letzt woche gemacht....

also...was ist?! ich hab definitiv zeit...wer wäre noch mit am start? meldet euch mal


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2009)

jop - denke schon, dass ich morgen mitkomme  und trottel sicha och


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Mai 2009)

also wann und wo treff?


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2009)

mhm ... da ich ja bereits gegen 17:00 bzw 17:30 Uhr wiede @ home sein muss denke ich mal, wird so zwischen 11 und 12 ne gute Zeit sein oder? Vorher noch ausgiebig "brunchen" Zuhause und dann kanns ja losgehen. ^^ Sind aber sicha noch ne so schnell und bin selber noch ziemlich unsicher - ist es teilweise recht schwieriges Gelände oder kann man alles auch als relativer Anfänger mit Klickies fahren ohne Angst haben zu müssen mächtig auf de Gusch zu fliegen?


----------



## Trottel (15. Mai 2009)

Jo ich bin auch mit dabei ! Aber net so schnell


----------



## chewbacca11 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei.


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2009)

Wann machen wir denn da morgen los? Wäre für 11:30 Uhr am Nischel in der Stadt?!


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2009)

morgen...also 11.30 am niischel? und wo wollen wir lang fahren..bzw wo macht ihr aus der stadt raus...weil da würd ich dort hinkomm...komm ja von außerhalb...verstehst...


der habt ihr keine lust, weil es trüb ist?! also mir macht das nichts aus...ich würde trotzudem fahren....lg

meldet euch mal...


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

solange es nicht zukalt wird, fahr ich och ^^ 

naja - ich weeß ja ne so risch wie man so nach Geyer raus kommt - muss man da so Richtung Siegmar???


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2009)

optimal wäre hier in neukrichen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...9648,12.867351&spn=0.006865,0.019226&t=h&z=16

dort kruezung hauptstraße und b169 in neukrichen.-..weil ich komm auswüstenbrand...und das liegt oberhalb...oder ihr kommt richtung siegmar raus, weiter richtung grüna. und in grüna treffen wir uns bei der esso...

das geht auch

und wir fahren weiter nach mittelbach, über feldweg nach neukirchen, richtung thalheim,  und geyer


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2009)

so...ich bin erstmal frühstücken....macht das mal unter euch aus und sagt mir dann bescheid, wo ich dazustoßen kann...ok

und schickt mir mal per nachrricht eine nummer, wo ich euch zur not erreichen kann...

ich mein, wenn euch geyer zu weiter ist...könn wir auch von grüna...durch den rabensteiner wald bist zum stausee oberwald, da gibts auch schöne wege fürs rad nur durch den wald, aber das könnten wir ja in grüna z.b. bei der esso entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

das Problem is, dass ICH 'n ziemlicher Noob in Sachen Ortskentnisse in Chemnitz bin ^^ ich weeß noch grade so, wie ich nach Siegmar rauskommen würde xD aber mal sehen was Trottel sagt


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

würden uns gerne mit dir in Siegmar treffen - wäre es da ok, wenn wir uns hinten beim Lucky-Bike treffen?


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2009)

ja...ok...wann?


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

fahren 11:30 am Nischel los also so 12 uhr am Lucky Bike


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2009)

ok...alles klar...bis dann...dann können wir ja entscheiden, wo es hingeht


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

jop - sind um 12 da ^^ und haben dann 5h zeit xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2009)

Livebericht von heute:

 - 65 km
 - genügend Höhenmeter
 - guter Schnitt




Floyd & Trottel am Berg beim kurzen Stop






erstes Ziel erreicht und ne Pause gegönnt =)




ziemlich behämmertes Abschlussfoto an den Greifensteinen mit laaaaaangem Versuchen bis zum Glücl ^^


----------



## Groudon (18. Mai 2009)

War heute mal wieder alleine Unterwegs auf der Marathonstrecke vom Adelsberger Marathon

 - 35km
 - Spaß & Sonne ^^
 - Bilder 
   I
   I
   I
   \/




erste Bank kam - stand und wurde genutzt xD




wer oder WAS ist das denn oO




Pause bevor der ...




... steilste Anstieg der Strecke kommt ^^




doch davor darf auch das Bike bissl abkühlen xD




Rück- oder Hinblick (?!) auf Erinnerungen ... schrecklich ... Lustige xD (wa Trottel )




nach 3/4 der Strecke kam etwas ... etwas gutes ... eine Bank =) ^^ und natürlich auch ein Schattenspielchen



 


wieder Zuhause vollgesaut und keinen FUnken anstand es zu putzen xD


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. Mai 2009)

na da 


bei mir gehts morgen nachmittag, und donnerstag los..morgen noch keine ahnung..und do. nach augustusburg...und weekend vielleicht nochmal...aber mal sehen..

ps.: müssen noch durch den rabensteiner wald


----------



## Groudon (19. Mai 2009)

ja - rabensteiner wald wäre ne idee - morgen vlt? wollten da eigentlich die komische Feierabendrunde wieda fahren aber in rabensteiner wald wäre och was ?!


----------



## Kallesurf (19. Mai 2009)

auch von der Feierabendrunde mit spirello wieder rein. Adelsberg ( teilw. ABM - nicht so dreckig wie Groudon geworden ) und Erdmannsdorf. Klasse Wetter und gut zu fahren.

VG Thomas


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. Mai 2009)

also ich hab heut ab 15uhr zeit


----------



## Groudon (20. Mai 2009)

ich kann leider nicht - mir hats grad die luft ausm reifen geblasen ... hab nen 3-4cm großen schnitt im Reifen relativ nah an der Felgenflanke ... hoffe ich brauch keinen komplett neuen Reifen -.-


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. Mai 2009)

hallo,

ich ziehe mich erstmal für eine gewissen Zeit aus dem Sport zurück.

Grund: Mein Vater ist im Alter von 47 am Donnerstag bei einer gemütlichen MTB Tour zur Augustusburg vor meinen Augen verstorben. Einfach so. Er hatte keine Anzeichen. Wir haben nicht mal was getrunken. 

Also..Bis dahin


----------



## Groudon (27. Mai 2009)

Ist hier nix mehr los??? Kann momentan leider nicht fahren -.- mein hinterreifen kommt nicht ... dabei will ich am WE an Starnberger See mitn Rad *KOTZ* -.-


----------



## Trottel (27. Mai 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder ne schöne lange Tour fahren.

Leider findet sich ja keiner -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (30. Mai 2009)

Wir wollen am Pfingstsonntag mal wieder nach Kriebstein (wenn es keine Bindfäden regnet), auf der Via Mala die Talsperre umrunden. 

Start ist 9:00 Uhr auf dem Kaßberg bzw. 9:45 Uhr ab Niederwiesa. Etwa 70km und 1000hm.

Es sind zwar nicht die großen Downhills dabei, die Trails sind aber genial. Wir fahren fast keinen Asphalt. Gemäßigtes Tempo (sind mit All Mountains unterwegs) und einen Teil der Strecke findet ihr hier. Wer Böcke hat mitzukommen, einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Deleted 136825 (30. Mai 2009)

test


----------



## wurzeldödel (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
in Erdmannsdorf findet vom 27.-30. Juni 2009 der DIMB-Trailscoutcurs statt. Infos unter www.dimb.de  ES SIND NOCH PLÄTZE FREI!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## chewbacca11 (31. Mai 2009)

hat einer von euch noch irgend ein Kackfahrrad kann noch so behindert sein es muss nur fahran können.
ich brauch eins um in die schule zu kommen da ich dafür nicht mein gutes nutzen möchte.
Wäre toll wens nix kosten würde aber ich würd euch auch 20 dalassen.


----------



## Groudon (2. Juni 2009)

so - bin von einem schönen Wochenende am Starnberger See zurück ^^ waren zwar nur 150km an den Tagen aber war echt GEIL =) freund meiner mum hatte sien Gary Fischer dabei und ich mein Bulls und hatten sau viel fun ^^


----------



## spirello (2. Juni 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Pfingstsonntag mal wieder nach Kriebstein (wenn es keine Bindfäden regnet), auf der Via Mala die Talsperre umrunden.
> 
> Start ist 9:00 Uhr auf dem Kaßberg bzw. 9:45 Uhr ab Niederwiesa. Etwa 70km und 1000hm.
> 
> Es sind zwar nicht die großen Downhills dabei, die Trails sind aber genial. Wir fahren fast keinen Asphalt. Gemäßigtes Tempo (sind mit All Mountains unterwegs)



Wir waren unterwegs, Wetter hat super gehalten. Es waren ab Niederwiesa 75km und 1150hm. Strecke hier. Hinzu hatten wir keinen Asphalt, zurück sind wir dann doch ein paar Straßen gefahren.




Hier sind noch alle frisch




Erna das Trail-Luder war auch am Start




Wir war doch gleich das Höhenprofil der Via Mala? Schau Deinen Kamm an. (Zitat Wurzeldödel)




Unsere Chillout Lounge

Respekt noch vor Andreas_70. Er ist das von Jahnsdorf über Chemnitz und Niederwiesa gefahren. Das waren dann weit über 100km.


----------



## wurzeldödel (2. Juni 2009)

Und den Kamm kannst du drehen wie du willst. Geschoben wird in beide Richtungen!

der Wurzeldödel

www.movement-aktiv.de


----------



## Andreas_70 (2. Juni 2009)

Hi Spirello,

klar bin ich gut wieder in Jahnsdorf gelandet. War so kurz vor 20:00 Uhr zu hause. 
Die nackten Zahlen zum meiner Gesamttour gibt es hier. Am Montag war aber an biken  nicht mehr zu denken. Mein Hinterteil war nicht mehr der Meinung auf den Sattel zu passen. Dafür gabs heute mal wieder eine entspannte Runde nach Chemnitz und zurück mit knapp 24ger Schnitt.

Würde mich über eine neue Tour freuen. Am kommenden Woche gebe ich mir erst mal den Spass nach Zwickau auf 8 Rollen und am 13.06. werde ich die 115km Tour "Hundsmarterweiblweg" mit dem ADFC fahrn. 

Gruß und nochmals Danke für die Super Tour
Andreas


----------



## Groudon (2. Juni 2009)

hehe ^^ coole Pics 

Trottel und Ich haben heute Abend auch noch ne kleine Runde von ca. 15km gedreht durch den Zeisigwald und drumrum ... es war




dreckig (Trottel)




dreckiger (Ich)




und absolut geil ^^



 
so sieehts jetzt aus ^^

Vlt kann man bald mal ne gemeinsame Tour machen, wenns nicht allzu schwierig wird was fahrtechnik angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (5. Juni 2009)

Ich würde diesen Sonntag mal ein Stück Zschopautal westlich von Chemnitz ins Auge fassen. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr, Adelsbergturm.

Dann über Gornau, Waldkirchen einen schönen Trail an der Zschopau entlang nach Witzschdorf, dann nach Augustusburg hoch, einen Trail zum Kunnerstein runter, wieder ein Stück hoch und einen schnellen Trail nach Erdmannsdorf runter. Von dort durch den Struthwald nach Niederwiesa und weiter nach Euba, Chemnitz... 

Tempo entspannt, also All-Mountain-mäßig 

Streckenplanung hier.

Wer mit will, am Besten kurze PM an mich.


----------



## spirello (7. Juni 2009)

War eine gute Tour mit der "Jugendbrigade". Ich denke mal, die Downhills waren nicht schlecht.  Tourprofil findet ihr hier

@chewbacca11 
Wenn ich noch ein paar Teile für Dich (Sattelstütze, Sattel...) finde, melde ich mich. Ich hoffe, die Schaltung passt.


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Juni 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> War eine gute Tour mit der "Jugendbrigade". Ich denke mal, die Downhills waren nicht schlecht.  Tourprofil findet ihr hier
> 
> @chewbacca11
> Wenn ich noch ein paar Teile für Dich (Sattelstütze, Sattel...) finde, melde ich mich. Ich hoffe, die Schaltung passt.




Schaltung haut hin.
Ist jetzt alles soweit klar ich werd dan heute mal zum vater eines freundes fahren der mir dan das Laufrad für vorne gibt wegen scheibe vorne.


----------



## Trottel (8. Juni 2009)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Tour am Sonntag:





zu sehen sind Chris beim bauen und Ingo beim zuschaun  (links Scott Ginius 40, mitte schwarzes Fahrrad, rechts GT Outpost)





Bike beim Mittagessen (Cube AMS 125 XT)






Hose passt nicht mehr vom vielen Essen





Spuren vom harten Trail 


Ich fand die Tour sehr gelungen und mit den Leuten hat´s richtig Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## wurzeldödel (9. Juni 2009)

Das Cube hat neue Reifen

Wir waren auf dem böhmischen Kamm!

der Wurzeldödel  

www.movement-aktiv.de


----------



## spirello (9. Juni 2009)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Das Cube hat neue Reifen



Ja, aber erstmal übergangsweise noch mit Schlauch. Grip ist genial.



wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Wir waren auf dem böhmischen Kamm!



Sieht gut aus, ist das ein Teil der Tellerrandtour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2009)

würde sehr gerne diese woche mitfahren ... aber wird wohl nix =( lieg grad zuhause mit halsschmerzen, husten, schnupfen ... alles zusammen -.- da wird das leider nix die woche *shit* -.-


----------



## wurzeldödel (9. Juni 2009)

Sieht gut aus, ist das ein Teil der Tellerrandtour?

RICHTIG!

1.Bild: Auffahrt zum Plessberg
2.Bild: 2Biker im Wald
3.Bild: Blick zum größten Hügel im Erzgebirge 

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## kennay (11. Juni 2009)

wenn jemand ein ghost ert 5700 sieht in orange / weißer lakierung und es sitzt kein roeb (stadtpomeranze) drauf, bitte umgehend bei mir oder der polizei melden, am besten mit namen oder beschreibung der person, die auf dem rad sitzt. das rad wurde mir diese nacht gestohlen...


----------



## beastly (11. Juni 2009)

kennay schrieb:


> das rad wurde mir diese nacht gestohlen...



*******... wo denn? wie denn? nun gut, ich halte ausschau, auch wenn die wahrscheinlichkeit wohl gering ist...


----------



## kingking (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Hat einer von euch villeicht nen 8 oder 9 Fach schalthebel billig abzugeben?


----------



## beastly (16. Juni 2009)

sram oder shimano?


----------



## roeb (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo Anja,

sehen wir uns beim 24h Rennen? Werd aber nur Zuschauer bzw. Betreuer sein. Fährt Stefan mit?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beastly (17. Juni 2009)

huhu... nuja... mitfahren tu ich net, das männchen aber schon. dementsprechend werd ich bestimmt mal vorbei gucken. wenn es es nicht regnet.  und sonst? man hört ja sonst nüscht mehr von euch!?


----------



## kingking (17. Juni 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> sram oder shimano?




shimano.
aber hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt schaltung war nur nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## beastly (18. Juni 2009)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> 
> sehen wir uns beim 24h Rennen? Werd aber nur Zuschauer bzw. Betreuer sein. Fährt Stefan mit?
> 
> ...



äh... shice... Ich fahr doch mit.
Ich.. äh... freu mich schon. Wenn auch nur auf das anschließende Schlammcatchen mit Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (19. Juni 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> äh... shice... Ich fahr doch mit.
> Ich.. äh... freu mich schon. Wenn auch nur auf das anschließende Schlammcatchen mit Basti



die anja wird wieder zur 24-stunden-racerin 

ach wir machen schlammcatchen? ich dachte du wolltest mich nur reinschubsen, aber so ists ja noch besser 

also dann, wir sehn uns


----------



## damista (22. Juni 2009)

und was hat sie jetzt davon? Nen Siegerpokal - ich glaube ich muss die Strategie für die Herngehensweise an so ein Rennen ändern!

Aber natürlich: Glückwunsch Anja und deinen Mädels!


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. Juni 2009)

jetzt ist mir zumindest klar, was die typen (und typinnen) mit den nummern am lenker am totenstein zu suchen hatten


----------



## beastly (22. Juni 2009)

damista schrieb:


> und was hat sie jetzt davon? Nen Siegerpokal


naja moment... nicht nur das...
sondern auch schlamm im gesicht...




...schlamm am rad...




...und schlamm am satteltiger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... und der konnte ja nun wirklich nichts dafür!



damista schrieb:


> - ich glaube ich muss die Strategie für die Herngehensweise an so ein Rennen ändern! Aber natürlich: Glückwunsch Anja und deinen Mädels!



danke! ich gratuliere euch ebenfalls herzlichst zum - wie ich sehe - guten ergebnis, und ebenso meinem männchen, den teams von biker&boarder und überhaupt allen, die sich erfolgreich durchgebissen haben!bei männer- oder mixedteams ist die konkurrenz ja... äh... sagen wir... etwas  härter.

was also deine strategieänderung betrifft: ich empfehle zunächst eine geschlechtsumwandlung. danach das ganze jahr über immer schön unmotiviert sein, damit du nicht vor dem rennen schon trainieren musst. das wäre ja auch irgendwie stressig. anderthalb tage vor dem rennen dann ans telefon gehen, dich überreden lassen ob du freundlicherweise bei den favoriten mitfahren würdest und dann ab die post. ist alles ganz einfach. oder so.
ja... es war wie immer im leben: die faulsten schweine räumen am ende ab... 

und selbst basti war zu faul...
...zum schlammcatchen...
sah also demzufolge bei der siegerehrung für meinen geschmack immernoch viel zu sauber aus...


aber okay, es sei euch gegönnt: glückwunsch an basti und isa... auch wenn ich nochmal betonen möchte, dass ich es nicht leiden kann, auf der runde immer wieder von zweier-teams überholt zu werden


----------



## damista (22. Juni 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> ... auch wenn ich nochmal betonen möchte, dass ich es nicht leiden kann, auf der runde immer wieder von zweier-teams überholt zu werden


hmmm, dass wirst du wohl mit dem


> das ganze jahr über immer schön unmotiviert sein, damit du nicht vor dem rennen schon trainieren musst. das wäre ja auch irgendwie stressig. anderthalb tage vor dem rennen dann ans telefon gehen, dich überreden lassen ob du freundlicherweise bei den favoriten mitfahren würdest und dann ab die post.


 eher doch nicht erreichen. Man kann sich ja nicht nur die Rosinen raus picken, nich? 

Ansonsten danke für die Glückwünsche... wir waren im Nachhinein auch wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem erreichten, vor allem das es doch nochmal eine erhebliche Steigerung zum letzten Jahr bedeutet. Dabei waren wir nicht mal in Topform unterwegs - umso mehr überwiegt nun die Freude und für´s nächste Jahr können die Ziele vielleicht doch nochmal nach oben geschraubt werden. Oh  spreche ich da wirklich schon wieder vom nächsten Jahr, na sowas. Vielleicht findet sich ja wieder ein Sponsor...

Edit: 





> ... nicht nur das...
> sondern auch schlamm im gesicht...


sowas kann man abwaschen! So´n blöder pokal löst sich nicht so einfach in Wasser auf!


----------



## damista (25. Juni 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> sondern auch schlamm im gesicht...



Von wegen Schlamm... du meinst wohl eher Sommersprossen 
Hab soeben die ersten Bilder unseres Teams erhalten  und weiß nun endlich, warum ich nach der Regenrunde in soviel lachende Gesichter geschaut habe....


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2009)

hi leute,
war ein geiles Rennen - war zwar nur mal kurz an der strecke zuschauen aber trotzdem 1A

Wem gehörte eigentlich das Canyon GC mit der Lefty? oO

UNd kann uns jmd mal den Streckenverlauf hier hochladen? Wollten das gute Ding mal abfahren.


----------



## beastly (29. Juni 2009)

@ damista: doch, doch! nur rosinen rauspicken fetzt! und wenn ich so lange trainieren wöllte, um zu verhindern, dass der basti mich überholt... dann... äh... wäre ich vermutlich ne weile unterwegs  also lassen wir das 



Groudon schrieb:


> hi leute,
> Wem gehörte eigentlich das Canyon GC mit der Lefty? oO



ich weiß nicht, aber er/sie kann keinen geschmack haben 



Groudon schrieb:


> UNd kann uns jmd mal den Streckenverlauf hier hochladen? Wollten das gute Ding mal abfahren.




@ groudon 



... im wesentlichen ist es ja waldautobahn und wenn du auf den trails doch die orientierung verlierst: einfach den spuren im schlamm folgen, das sollte eine relativ sichere sache sein...


----------



## genervtbin (30. Juni 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, aber er/sie kann keinen geschmack haben



wo du recht hast,...........

ich gratuliere auch allen zu ihren platziereungen, besonderen respekt habe ich vor isa, die während des rennens einen eimer fest umarmt hat und sich trotzdem wieder aufs rad gesetzt hat, um das rennen zuende zu fahren. und dir anja, danke, dass du ihr nen gel reingeschoben hast, damit sie wieder gerade steht

lg das ilkus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (30. Juni 2009)

@ ilkus:

oh, ja.. war hart... hatte auch migräne und die kloschüssel umarmt, aber nach zwei runden aussetzen und dösen gings einigermaßen. in so einer situation noch gel zu futtern hätte mich endgültig aus dem verkehr gezogen, aber der isa hats geholfen... seltsam.

übrigens schön, mal wieder von dir zu hören! können wir nächstes jahr mit dir rechnen? wäre cool! oder vielleicht schon zum adelsberg? liebe grüße!


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2009)

ihr fahrt den Adelsberger auch mit? dann sehen wir neuen ja alt aus =( ^^

aber die 24h-Strecke ist eigentlich richtig cool und uns kam sie garnicht so lang vor ^^ hat auf jeden Spaß gemacht


----------



## genervtbin (30. Juni 2009)

ja, mich hätte es nach gel auch ins aus geschossen.
adelsberg bin ich zumindest vor ort, ob mit rad oder nur als klamottenhalter für den rest ..... mal sehen......

ich versuch mal im august ein paar tage damista in c zu besuchen, da kommen wir auch mal bei dir rum 

lg dat ilkus


----------



## damista (30. Juni 2009)

genervtbin schrieb:


> j
> 
> ich versuch mal im august ein paar tage damista in c zu besuchen,



Ui, das hast du wirklich vor - ich fühle mich geschmeichelt 
Aber freut mich - gibt viel zu entdecken hier. Zur not auch schonmal eine Vorab-Runde vom ABM!
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich dich endlich mal zu irgend einer Teilnahme überreden kann.

Achja... geh mal an dein Handy!!


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2009)

was gibt es denn rund um Chemnitz noch für nette Runden? haben bisher nur den ABM und die 24h-Strecke herausgefunden was ganz nett ist aber sonst sind wir immer bissl aufm Schlauch ... haben keine Einfälle wo wir hinfahren sollen und dort auch paar Stunden verbringen können ... fahren inzwischen schon in andere Städte (Altenburg)  =P


----------



## genervtbin (1. Juli 2009)

dami, bin heute zuhause, kannst auf dem festnetz anklingeln. muss bewerbungen schreiben die müssen vor dem urlaub noch raus.
august wird aber unter der woche. da hast du semiferien, oder? ich bring die dicke mit

lg dat ilkus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (1. Juli 2009)

genervtbin schrieb:


> ich bring die dicke mit



und dein rad, bitte


----------



## genervtbin (1. Juli 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> und dein rad, bitte



ähm ja, dann wirds aber erst ende august. mein baby geht in den service wegen der verk***** bremsanlage.....

lg dat ilkus

ps: anja, hatte dich im studi ma angeschrieben, bin schön draufrein gefallen


----------



## damista (1. Juli 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> was gibt es denn rund um Chemnitz noch für nette Runden? haben bisher nur den ABM und die 24h-Strecke herausgefunden was ganz nett ist aber sonst sind wir immer bissl aufm Schlauch ... haben keine Einfälle wo wir hinfahren sollen und dort auch paar Stunden verbringen können ... fahren inzwischen schon in andere Städte (Altenburg)  =P



ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder mehr zeit habe. Sollte so ab Ende Juli sein. Bis dahin wird es bei mir immer mal eher spontan, wenn überhaupt. Dann zeig ich mal paar Strecken - kommt ja auch immer drauf an, was gewünscht wird - schnelle Rennstrecken, knackige und kurze Feierabendrunden oder eben angenehme Touren (ja, einige finden die von mir geführten touren immer irgendwie anstrengend - aber die halten sich nun bitte raus  )


an die genervte: echt - die dicke? Da wird sich aber einer hier freuen. der kommt übrigens am Wochenende auch mit nach DD. klar hab ich im August prinzipiell Semesterferien. Schau mer mal, wie das so klappt - vielleicht klappt es ja wirklich mit Bike. Wandern ist doof...

Bis dahin


----------



## genervtbin (1. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> an die genervte: echt - die dicke? Da wird sich aber einer hier freuen. der kommt übrigens am Wochenende auch mit nach DD.



ohja, da kann die fritzbox wieder ihren charme spielen lassen. am  wochenende bin ich schon in den ukrainischen karpaten campen



> klar hab ich im August prinzipiell Semesterferien. Schau mer mal, wie das so klappt - vielleicht klappt es ja wirklich mit Bike. Wandern ist doof...
> 
> Bis dahin



na ich hoff, dass mein baby bis dahin fertig ist  wandern kann übrigens auch spass machen, zumindest für die fellnasen

lg dat ilkus


----------



## Iselz (1. Juli 2009)

genervtbin schrieb:


> ps: anja, hatte dich im studi ma angeschrieben, bin schön draufrein gefallen


 
aber ich fühle mich ein wenig mit schuldig...


----------



## genervtbin (1. Juli 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> aber ich fühle mich ein wenig mit schuldig...



tust du nicht. hast mich ja mit voller absicht an die wand laufen lassen  ja is okay, ich brauch das manchmal 

lg


----------



## damista (1. Juli 2009)

genervtbin schrieb:


> na ich hoff, dass mein baby bis dahin fertig ist  wandern kann übrigens auch spass machen, zumindest für die fellnasen
> 
> lg dat ilkus



na gut, dann bereite ich vorsorglich schon mal ne wanderroute vor - aber vorsicht: kann lang werden 

Alternativ bringst dem nimmersatt das radeln bei

mein Wärmespender hier ist da völlig flexibel!

Aber zu deinem schwarzen Baby (hihi) drück ich dir auch mal die Daumen.


----------



## Trottel (13. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

der Groudon und ich wollen mal so eine richtig versaute Tour machen aber leider Wissen wir nich wohin -.-.

Hat denn einer von euch einen Vorschlag wo wir denn hinfahren könnten?
So ein paar Trails oder so... Chemnitz und Umgebung wenn´s geht .

Würd mich freuen wenn uns einer was vorschlagen würde oder sogar mitkommen würde ?! 

MfG Patrick


----------



## beastly (14. Juli 2009)

Trottel schrieb:


> der Groudon und ich wollen mal so eine richtig versaute Tour machen



  Definiere "versaut".


----------



## damista (16. Juli 2009)

bitte versaut definieren - wie beastly schon meinte. Dannn schauen wir mal, ob sich was machen lässt.

Ansonsten nun mal die Frage, wer nächste 
Woche ( Dienstag oder Mittwch) oder das darauf folgende Wochenende mit nach Seiffen kommen will die EBM-Strecke abfahren? Solang ist´s bis zum Rennen nicht mehr hin und ich wollte sie mir vorher mal wieder zu Gemüte führen. Ich fahre also auf jeden Fall, richte mich aber ggf. nach Mitfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (16. Juli 2009)

ich komm evtl. mal mit nach seiffen, könnte dir den genauen tag aber wahrscheinlich erst kurz vorher sagen. dienstag/mittwoch klingen aber erstmal nicht schlecht...


----------



## Iselz (16. Juli 2009)

ich würde auch mitkommen - falls sonntag nicht klappt


----------



## damista (16. Juli 2009)

das klingt ja schon mal nicht verkehrt. jetzt kommendes We klappt es bei mir auf jeden Fall gar nicht, da noch Prüfungen vorzubereiten sind.
Vielleicht wisst ihr auch schon ob ein Zug hinfährt? Theoretisch geht zwar auch Auto, aber Zug könnte bequemer sein. Vielleicht bis olbernhau oder so. Seiffen hatte doch keinen Bahnhof, oder?


----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2009)

da wird mitn bike hingefahren 

kommen grade wieder aus Dresden mitn Bike ... 120km ... 3100hm ... und haben rückzu bei Freiberg aufgegeben ... keine Kraft mehr

naja, suchen eigentlich nur paar schöne Strecken in und um CHemnitz mit paar schönen Trails usw ... die 24h-Strecke wird langsam lwlig xD


----------



## damista (16. Juli 2009)

und wie seid ihr nach dresden gekommen?
wie seid ihr überhaupt gefahren ( länge und hm deuten auf erzgebirgskamm).
wenn ihr bei freibaerg aufgeben musstet, zählt die km und hm angabe ja nix 

Mache mir ab nächster Woche mal Gedanken zu Touren... bzw melde mich hier.


----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2009)

sind ab Chemnitz dauerhaft die B173 gefahren ^^ eben haufenweise Straße -.- aber naja ^^ habens nich GANZ geschafft abe rimmerhin *stolz* ^^


----------



## damista (16. Juli 2009)

Okay, die Strecke kenne ich. fahre ich auch min. einmal im Jahr - nach Hause eben 
Die Höhenmeterangabe verwundert mich aber bissl... hatte ich so nicht in Erinnerung. aber sei´s drum. Straße bolzen kann auch mal Spass machen. Habt nur Leider von Dresden nicht soviel gehabt..nehme ich an


----------



## racing_basti (17. Juli 2009)

also von jahnsdorf über die B173 nach dresden sind es genau 86km und 815hm.
ich bin die strecke in den letzten wochen oft genug gefahren um sagen zu können, dass es nie im leben 3100hm und über 100km sind. auf die höhenmeter kommt man ja nichtmal wenn man über den erzgebirgskamm fährt.

von chemnitz aus sollte es dann nochmal ein stück kürzer und flacher sein. 

rückzu sind  es ca. 240hm mehr.


----------



## Iselz (17. Juli 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also von jahnsdorf über die B173 nach dresden sind es genau 86km und 815hm.


...oder wenn man so fährt wie ich anfangs 96km



racing_basti schrieb:


> rückzu sind  es ca. 240hm mehr.


ich weiß schon warum ich montag morgen lieber "in die uni" fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juli 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also von jahnsdorf über die B173 nach dresden sind es genau 86km und 815hm.
> ich bin die strecke in den letzten wochen oft genug gefahren um sagen zu können, dass es nie im leben 3100hm und über 100km sind. auf die höhenmeter kommt man ja nichtmal wenn man über den erzgebirgskamm fährt.
> 
> von chemnitz aus sollte es dann nochmal ein stück kürzer und flacher sein.
> ...



vielleicht aber insgesamt, also Bergauf und Bergab in der Summe?!


----------



## racing_basti (17. Juli 2009)

also denkst du es ist die summe aus höhen- und tiefenmetern gemeint?


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juli 2009)

man muss Tiefen - und Höhenmeter halt dann betragsmäßig summieren, sonnst kommste ja etwa bei null raus...

oder: sie waren ja zu zweit unterwegs....
veilleicht beide zusammen?


----------



## Groudon (17. Juli 2009)

xD

nein ^^


waren 80km von Chemnitz-Dresden und nochmal ca. 50km von Dresden-Freiberg ... Freiberg-CHemnitz haben wir per Auto hinter uns gebracht ^^ und es waren ca. 1600hm HOCH und 1500hm RUNTER ^^ Insgesammt


----------



## beastly (18. Juli 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> und es waren ca. 1600hm HOCH und 1500hm RUNTER ^^ Insgesammt



nicht dein ernst?  ??? ist aber ne feine methode... mit einer derartigen berechnung sollten wir mal den gardasee-urlaub auswerten... oder das 24-stunden-rennen... da fühlt man sich bestimmt hinterher doppelt so toll 



Groudon schrieb:


> naja, suchen eigentlich nur paar schöne Strecken in und um CHemnitz mit paar schönen Trails usw ... die 24h-Strecke wird langsam lwlig xD



habt ihr mal überlegt von der 24h-strecke abzuweichen und einfach mal irgendwo lang zu fahren? ich verstehe euer problem nicht ganz... es gibt wanderkarten... und es gibt n haufen wald ringsum (zeisigwald, küchwald) und n haufen schöne orte (augustusburg, talsperre, viadukt) und n haufen marathonstrecken (adelsberg, greifensteine, seiffen) die man fahren kann, mit etwas phantasie vielleicht auch abgewandelt. versuchts doch mal mit dem adelsberger-bike-marathon. 






*
ps: wenn ihr die 60-km strecke wählt, dann sind das -nach eurer berechnungsmethode- schon um die 3600 höhenmeter. cool, wa?*


----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2009)

xD ^^ jojo ^^

die ABM-Strecke fahren wir auch hin und wieder ... wollen ja auch eventuell mitmachen, jenachdem wie unsere Kondition ist

haben auch vor für nächstes Jahr bissl Ausdauer-Training zu machen um dann beim 24h-Rennen mitmachen zu können ^^ was sind denn so gute Methoden um ordentiche Kondition aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (18. Juli 2009)

fahren, fahren, fahren

wenn man dann merkt, das das nicht mehr langt, kann man sich noch mal unterhalten.

Gut dass ihr eure Rechnung nun mal erklärt habt, das benatwortet einige Fragen. Hab doch gewusst, dass ich die Strecke sonst nocht in so nem Tempo wie bisher bewältigen könnte.

Wie gesagt, bald ist bissl Luft im Studium, dann melde ich mich mal zwecks Touren. 

P.S. hat zufällig jemand nen Flatbar für mich übrig? 580-600mm lang, min. 5° Neigung, 25,4 Klemmung, höchstens 150g schwer, nicht "unnötig" teuer

P.P.S Planen wir eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder ne obligatorsiche Tour zum Fichtelberg? Anja, wie sieht es aus - auf den HÖCHSTEN Berg des Erzgebirges


----------



## diet (18. Juli 2009)

Für ´n paar Touren um Chemnitz und auch weiter weg bin ich zu haben


----------



## beastly (18. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> P.S. hat zufällig jemand nen Flatbar für mich übrig? 580-600mm lang, min. 5° Neigung, 25,4 Klemmung, höchstens 150g schwer, nicht "unnötig" teuer



ich glaub schon



damista schrieb:


> Anja, wie sieht es aus - auf den HÖCHSTEN Berg des Erzgebirges



ich glaub nicht


----------



## damista (18. Juli 2009)

Weitere Infos hole ich mir mal per ICQ ab.

Warum denn eigentlich nicht? Erinnrungen so schlecht?


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juli 2009)

vielleicht sollte man die Fichtelberg runde mal von einem Günstigeren Ausgangspunkt angehen. Ich bin die schon mal mit meinem Vater gefahren. wir sind über den Geyerischen Wald nach Markersbach, zum Oberbecken und dann zum Gipfel, war kein so ein Auf und ab, wie unsere Tour damals. 

@Lars: ein vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass du den EBM mitfahren willst.
also zur frage des abfahrens, ich denke nicht, dass ich zeit locker machen kann.
Aber ich würde das Rennen gerne mitfahren, diese Lust richtet sich aber im moment noch stark danach, wie ich hinkomme...
also wenn man da was "aushandeln" könnte wäre das motivation genug für mich. andernfalls wäre mir die Planung schon wieder zu aufwendig.
Welche Länge willste denn fahren? Du bist doch letztes Jahr gefahren. wie is die Strecke generell so, im Allgemeinen?


----------



## beastly (20. Juli 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> @Lars: ein vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass du den EBM mitfahren willst.







und mir hat eins gezwitschert, dass mindestens eine person, die heute abend hier online ist, statt dessen lieber lernen sollte


----------



## damista (21. Juli 2009)

hey stefan.frage mich,wer hier so zwitschert...
aber stimmt natürlich,fahre wieder mit.wie schon die letzten jahre auf der mittleren distanz.
die strecke ist nicht ohne. bei der ersten teilnahme würde ich die strecke auf jeden fall vorher abfahren. du kannst dich sonst ganz schnell vertun. außerdem hilft kenntnis dir besser über die erste runde bei den massen von fahrern! stell es dir mal grob wie adelsberg vor, nur eben länger und noch ein stück anstrengender - technisch und konditionell.
wie wir hin kommen klaere ich mit meinen leuten ab. ich kann aktuell noch nix zu sagen.

zum fichtelberg...ich fand das eigentlich letztens schon eine sehr zentrale anfahrt. so schlimm war's doch gar nicht-wenn man sich bewusst war wohin man unterwegs ist  aber schauen wir mal. brauche noch eine vorbereitung zur vier-hübel-tour.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juli 2009)

bei mir wirds diese woche mit dem abfahren der ebm strecke leider nichts.

werd heute erstmal nach dresden zur präsentation der sachsentour fahren...

aber mal sehen wie es anfang nächster woche aussieht. vielleicht komm ich ja da nochmal nach seiffen hoch.


----------



## damista (24. Juli 2009)

so, also nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge werde ich mich Sonntag mal zur Strecke begeben.
Noch wer?


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Lars, ich habe mich jetzt, nach dem Lernstress der Letzten Tage entschlossen mir morgen mal den Kopf "freizuradeln". Ich würde also gerne morgen mal mit nach seiffen kommen. Wann machst  du los, und wie kommen wir hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (25. Juli 2009)

Siehe SMS - telefonisch ging ja leider nix mehr. war wohl zu spät - sorry 

Aber zur allgemeinen Info:
Vorausgesetzt es bleibt morgen wirklich trocken, dann denke ich, dass Die Strecke gegen Mittag/frühen Nachmittag abgeradelt wird.
Hin mache ich mit Auto. Wenn ich Stefan mitnehme, bliebe zur Not noch ein Platz frei, wenn einer unbedint mit will. Sollte nur kein Riese sein - irgendwo sind Autos der Kompaktklasse Grenzen gesetzt ;-)


----------



## damista (26. Juli 2009)

Hi... muss leider absagen. irgendwie ist mir gar nicht wie auf´s rad setzen.

Vielleicht bekommt ihr´s so hin


----------



## lisa09111 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Suche dringend in Chemnitz jemand, der professionell Stahlrahmen schweißen oder löten kann.

Würde mich sehr freuen, von hier einen guten Tipp zu bekommen.

Danke und Gruss,
Daniel.


----------



## damista (27. Juli 2009)

ich würde ja fast behaupten, das dir in nem radladen am schnellsten geholfen werden kann. die kennen doch Tod  und Teufel.

Vielleicht kann dir aber sogar die Uni weiter helfen. kleine Sachen machen die auch und Kompetenz ist ebenfalls da


----------



## lisa09111 (28. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> ich würde ja fast behaupten, das dir in nem radladen am schnellsten geholfen werden kann. die kennen doch Tod und Teufel.


 
Dachte ich auch - war schnell beim Radschlag und hab mich außerdem mit Stein-bikes in Verbindung gesetzt, aber beide meinten, da gäbe es keinen mehr in Chemnitz, da die alte Garde im Ruhestand wäre und weil die heutigen Rahmen aus Fernost kommen, fehlts an Kompetenzen - vorallem bei Stahl.

Danke aber an Wurzeldödel, der mir eine Mailaddi zukommen ließ - da wird mir hoffentlich geholfen.

Gruss,
Daniel.


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. August 2009)

trottel und ich würden morgen vormaitag mal zur augustusburg radeln wollen.

Ist zwar jetzt etwas kurzfristig aber vllt hat ja einer lust mitzukommen?!


----------



## damista (4. August 2009)

da bin ich leider noch nicht wieder zurück in chemnitz, mittag/nachmittag steht ne klausur an und mit biken bin ich die nächsten tage erstmal vorsichtig.  muss noch bissl wunden lecken. 
Danach dann aber gern  Vorbereitung Vier-Hübel-Tour läuft


----------



## Groudon (4. August 2009)

was ist denn die Vier-Hübel-Tour?


----------



## erkan1984 (4. August 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> was ist denn die Vier-Hübel-Tour?



Vier-Hübel-Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. August 2009)

ist die Tour sehr anspruchsvoll? ^^


----------



## damista (4. August 2009)

hmmm... sind halt echte 2600hm - also nicht Auf und Ab zusammen addiert


----------



## Groudon (4. August 2009)

hehe ^^ ok ... das dürfte hart werden xD vorallem in der kurzen Zeit ... dann vlt noch ein Jahr warten und bissl trainieren


----------



## damista (4. August 2009)

7Stunden ist doch genügend Zeit. Erst dann wird das Ziel abgebaut.
Aber prinzipiell gebe ich recht - ein klein wenig Erfahrung kann nicht schaden, vor allem was das Einteilen der Kräfte und des Tempos angeht.


----------



## frichte1 (5. August 2009)

Alles machbar. Sind letztes Jahr auch blauäugig drauf los geradelt. Ziel war ankommen, unter 7h und nicht letzter.

Naja alle 3 Ziele haben wir geschafft und wenn ich im Vorhinein wenigstens schonmal die Distanz gefahren hätte, wäre ich am Zielanstieg vielleicht nicht komplett eingebrochen. 

Ich bin dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei  und da ich grad vom Alpx komme, hoffe ich doch, dass es dieses Jahr besser gehen wird.


----------



## jakob-andreas (13. August 2009)

hallöchen hallo,

mal was anderes:
bestellt jemand grad zufällig irgendwo bike-kram? ich bräuchte noch nen fat albert und habe aber keine lust nur deswegen ne bestellung aufzugeben. kann ich mich da bei jemandem mit ranhängen? ich würde mir den dann auch abholen, is klar. falls sich da jemand angesprochen fühlt, einfach ne pm an mich! und wenn sich keiner findet bestell ich mal was. dann kann ich auch was mitbestellen, falls interesse besteht.
danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (19. August 2009)

fährt hier den keiner mehr?


----------



## jakob-andreas (19. August 2009)

ich hab momentan zu wenig zeit gehabt. aber wenn du eine nette runde an irgendeinem vormittag drehen möchtest bin ich dabei! sonst sitze ich nur den ganzen tag vorm rechner und arbeite. haste vorschläge?


----------



## diet (19. August 2009)

Wohin und wann willst du denn fahren?


----------



## chewbacca11 (19. August 2009)

ich und noch ein kumpel hatten ja vor am samstag vormittag/mittag  zu den geyrischen teichen zu fahren.
gemäßigtes tempo.


----------



## diet (19. August 2009)

Arbeite leider bis 13.00 Uhr.


----------



## chewbacca11 (19. August 2009)

naja wenn wir um 2 losfahren würden reicht wahrscheinlich auch noch...


----------



## diet (19. August 2009)

Geb dir morgen Bescheid ob das klappt ok? Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## chewbacca11 (19. August 2009)

treff kann man ja dan morgen noch ausmachen.


----------



## diet (19. August 2009)

Jup


----------



## erkan1984 (20. August 2009)

wie wollt ihr denn fahren, würde bis zum teich den guide machen und mich da dann verabschieden und nach thalheim rollen, evtl. kann man das ja verbinden da es "fast" auf dem Rückweg liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (20. August 2009)

Wie weiß ich selber noch nicht ganz...also wäre das schon ganz gut wenn du gleich den guide machst.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. August 2009)

also wer kommt nun alles mit?

Chewi.
Diet?
Roeb, Lars?
Wo kommt ihr denn aus Chemnitz her, ich würde Das Viva MamaJoes als Treffpunkt vorschlagen.
oder noch besser auf der Brücke über die Chemnitz an der StraBa haltestelle Gustav Freytag Strasse, wenn das die da ist....


----------



## chewbacca11 (20. August 2009)

jja treffpunkt is ok....jetzt müssen sich nur noch paar leute finden die dabei sind.


----------



## Groudon (20. August 2009)

wäre gerne dabei ... leider dieses Wochenende grade in good ald Munich in bavaria -.- vlt machen wir nächstes WE gleich noch eine?^^


----------



## diet (20. August 2009)

Kann leider auch nicht da ich ab morgen Abend Bereitschaft habe. Ihr könnt ja hier posten wenn wieder ne Runde geplant werden soll und hoffe mal das ich dann Zeit habe.


----------



## Groudon (20. August 2009)

Wie gesagt - hätte Lust so am 29.08. zu fahren. Sprich nächstes Wochenende. Da dürfte ich auch wieder Zeit haben. =) Würde echt sehr gerne mal wieder in größerer Gruppe ne Runde drehen und wenns nur iwo hin wie ne Ausfahrt ist.  Iwie macht es auf Dauer zu 2. oder 3. nicht so richtig viel Fun. =(


----------



## Trottel (20. August 2009)

Nuja,

ich bin am Samstag mit dabei.
Hoffe ja das sich da noch´n paar Leute mehr zusammen finden.


----------



## chewbacca11 (20. August 2009)

.


----------



## diet (20. August 2009)

Wäre gern mitgekommen nur leider ruft die Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (24. August 2009)

hey leute,
wollte nochmal anfragen was denn dieses Wochenende bei euch ansteht??? Ob da Samstag oder so vlt mal ne Radtour reingeschoben werden kann neben dem Stadtfest? ^^


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. August 2009)

ich bin am start


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2009)

jo ^^ bisher fahren Floyd, Trottel und Ich am Samstag gegen 11 Uhr am Lucky Bike ab aber eher so ne kleene gemütliche Feldweg Runde (floyd hat sie zusammengestellt)

hoffe, ich hab bis dahin meinen Schlauch komplett dicht bekommen ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (26. August 2009)

Ich würde vllt auch mitkommen wen ich bis dahin einen neuen Bremssattel habe.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

fährt vlt nächstes WE jmd oder übernächstes???


----------



## damista (29. August 2009)

morgen vormittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

haben leider nur Nachmittags Zeit ...


----------



## damista (29. August 2009)

hmmm.... da würde ich mich kurzfristig hier melden. sonst noch wer?


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

eventuell mit Trottel, wissen aber nicht wohin, da uns Rabensteiner Wald lwlig wird ^^


Hättest du denn eine Idee wohin wir könnten???


----------



## damista (29. August 2009)

sicher..ideen sind da. kommt drauf an, wonach mir ist. ob eher was touriges oder eher bissl auf belastung. Territorium ist bei mir meist irgendwas richtung adelsberg, augustusburg. irgendwie - irgendwo.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich persöhnlich was Belastung angeht nicht so für sehr steile Sachen bin. ^^ Ich mag das steile Gelände noch garnicht so richtig ... hab da noch paar Hemmungen. Bei Trottel sieht das anders aus. Wäre eher für bissl Touren oder sowas. Vlt gäbe es noch jmd 4. ...wäre noch spaßiger


----------



## damista (29. August 2009)

definiere mal steil


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

schlecht zu sagen ^^ hab schon bei wenig steilheit ne menge schiss xD z.B. habe ich schon bei dem "Downhillabschnitt" bei der ABM-Strecke schiss und fahre seeeeeeeeehr langsam (der kurz nach der Schrnake)


----------



## damista (29. August 2009)

achso..du meinst bergab. naja, da ich noch ein klein wenig an meiner hand laboriere, würde sowas eh ausgespart oder eben langsamer angegangen als sonst. Prinzipiell ist es aber okay sich langsam an seine grenzen ran zu wagen bzw. diese nach oben zu verschieben.

So.. da schau mer mal. Noch kann ich wirklich nicht sagen, ob nachmittag klappt.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

Das ist schon okay.  Nur Zusagen und dann nicht einhalten ist immer doof. (war heute so -.-) Aber kannst dich ja dann melden wenn es was wird.


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)

Ich hätte ab halb 3auch Zeit und wäre bei ner kleinen runde auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (30. August 2009)

okay,nachmittag geht klar. wenn es keinen stört,dass es erst nach der formel 1, also gegen 15.45uhr losgeht.treffpunkt würde ich den zeisigwald vorschlagen. außer euch ist nochwas eingefallen


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)

Ok da wäre ich dabei...aber Zeisigwald gefällt mir nicht so recht.


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2009)

mhm ... würde da vlt so 16:00 Uhr sagen (kann ich noch mit zu Oma zum Kaffeetrinken xD)

nur die Frage - WO am Zeisigwald treffen? am Krankenhaus oder wo?


----------



## damista (30. August 2009)

was gefällt denn am zeisigwald nicht, wenn man richtung adelsberg, a-burg oder ähnliche richtung will?


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2009)

würden wir denn dann 16 uhr am Krankenhaus am Zeisigwald machen??? dort findet man sich hoffentlich wenigstens


----------



## damista (30. August 2009)

kennst du den edeka? dort fällt man vielleicht noch mehr auf. ansonsten ist krankenhaus okay. 16 uhr auch.


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2009)

edeka ... ne ... leider nicht =( fält mir jetzt zum. nicht sofort ein

denke mal es wird nicht soviele Biker am Krankenhaus geben ^^ ich nehm auch 's Handy mit (Nr. per PN)


----------



## damista (30. August 2009)

so, nochmal danke an die mitstreiter. Immer schön, wenn alles klappt.

vielleicht hätte man hin und wieder nicht ganz so schnell fahren müssen - Der "Ausflugscharakter" hat dadurch vielleicht doch etwas gelitten. Dafür also mal ne kleine Entschudigung von mir. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2009)

ich denke das Tempo war recht angemessen - sind ja alle gut hinterhergekommen und fand die Tour auch sehr gut  würde ich gerne weider mal fahren und mit 2.5h auch nicht so extrem lang  vlt auch iwann mal als Night-Ride (gute Beleuchtung vorausgesetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)

Ich fand das Tempo auch ganz ok...obwohl ich ziemlich am schnaufen war....Aber man muss ja auch irgendwie besser werden 

Also war schon ein Recht schöne Tour.
Beim nächsten mal vllt den ein oder anderen Trail mehr


----------



## erkan1984 (30. August 2009)

wo seits ihr denn nun langefahren?


----------



## Trottel (30. August 2009)

Ich fand die Tour war mal ne schöne Abwechslung zu dem was wir bisher gefahren sin.

Tempo war ok und die ´Trails´ auch, hat fun gemacht.

Patrick ^^


----------



## damista (30. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal vllt den ein oder anderen Trail mehr



Das ist eben leider auf der länge so einer Tour recht schwer.... da müsste man mal sowas wie ne session im zeisigwald oder so machen. das macht schon gut laune. 2h bekommst damit aber wohl eher nicht voll. Oder eben man bastelt die ganze Tour noch länger (wäre heute kein problem gewesen - allerdings wollt ich dann nimmer zu stark in den abend rein fahren) - da kommt sowas dann automatisch.
Hmmm vielleicht fährt man das nächte mal wirklich einfach nur in zwei Wäldern - diese aber dafür so richtig aus


@Erkan: zum Viadukt


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch vllt eine 180er scheibe+adapter für meine Magura Louise fr 2006?!

Falls interesse könnte ich auch gegen eine 185er avid G3+adapter tauschen.


----------



## thomaask (3. September 2009)

ha, ich als chemnitzneuzugezogener war zwar schon im zeissigwald unterwegs, aber wo ist da ein kkh ?

vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf ne runde

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (3. September 2009)

zeisigwaldstraße, bethanienkrankenhaus.
map


----------



## Groudon (3. September 2009)

klar - können wir gerne mal machen  vlt sind wir dann sogar mal 5 ^^^


EDIT: Hat vlt jmd Lust am SA oder am SO ne Runde mit uns (Trottel & Me) zu drehen??? Und fehlen (wie immer xD) die Einfälle und die Tour letzten SO zum Viadukt fanden wir recht schön.  Hätten Lust auf noch eine und vlt auch mit mehr Leuten???


----------



## damista (3. September 2009)

da müsstet ihr am we nach dd kommen... dort könnte ich euch dann vor ort mit sicherheit auch viel neues zeigen.
ansonsten vielleicht die Woche drauf - da sollte ich in C sein.


----------



## thomaask (4. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> da müsstet ihr am we nach dd kommen... dort könnte ich euch dann vor ort mit sicherheit auch viel neues zeigen.
> ansonsten vielleicht die Woche drauf - da sollte ich in C sein.



wo solls hin gehen bei, in oder um dd ?


----------



## diet (4. September 2009)

Wäre ab Samstag Nachmittag mit dabei, kann aber noch nicht sagen ab wann. Für ne Runde am Sonntag bin ich auch zu haben. 
Hat von euch schonmal jemand an dem Mountainbikertreffen von "Die Zwei" teilgenommen? Ist am 20.09.09 und laut www.mountainbikertreffen.de bzw. www.biobiker.de in Augustusburg.


----------



## Groudon (4. September 2009)

Sonntag wäre ganz cool mal ne angenehme Tour zu fahren.  Wenns nicht ganz so technisch wird ... weil da werdet ihr bei mir wohl momentan noch nicht soviel Spaß haben, da ich da noch nicht so drinne geübt bzw. sicher bin ... ^^


----------



## damista (4. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> wo solls hin gehen bei, in oder um dd ?



Solche Fragen immer... ich bin da aher spontan. außerdem ist bisher das wetter ja noch ein wenig zweifelhaft. Defintiv, wenn ich fahre, im nördlichen Raum in und um DD


----------



## chewbacca11 (4. September 2009)

Patrick und Ich sind heute mal schön gemütlich an der zschopau über Niederwiesa-Frankenberg-Zschöppichen-Mittweide nach Kriebstein (via Mala) geradelt.
Bilder der Zahrleichen Singletrails haben wir leider keine gemacht


----------



## funkbrother (4. September 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander. So ein Sonntagsausritt wäre schon nicht schlecht. Ich melde mich mal an. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Die Richtung ist egal.

VG Thomas


----------



## Groudon (4. September 2009)

hey =) is ja richtig cool ^^ jetzt gehts ja hier langsam wieder los im Thread =) freut uns, dass es doch noch chemnitzer biker gibt ^^ 

was die route angeht am SO ... hat jmd ne Idee? ^^ bin da ziemlich ... unwissend =P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (4. September 2009)

Wohin! ...könnten ja einfach ein Ziel ausmachen wo wir hin wollen und fahren einfach den Reifen nach


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Hat jemand ne Idee wohines gehen soll?


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

ne ^^ sind ja letzte woche mit damista zum Viadukt was sehr schön war ... ur kennen wir die strecke kaum =P


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Aber wieder zum Viadukt ist vllt nicht ganz so toll.
Kunnserstein wäre vllt ne möglichkeit?!


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Kunnserstein! Wo, was ist denn das? 
Kennt jemand den Adelsberger Bike Marathon, weiß den Streckenverlauf der großen Runde?


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

die fahren wir so ziemlich jeden 2. Tag ^^ zum. glauben wir, dass es die Strecke ist und die hat man ja innerhalb von max. einer STunde runtergespult


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Gut, bin zur Streckenabfahrt nicht da, vielleicht könntest du oder ihr mir ja sagen wo die lang geht.
Kunnserstein sagt mir nix


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Gut, bin zur Streckenabfahrt nicht da, vielleicht könntest du oder ihr mir ja sagen wo die lang geht.
> Kunnserstein sagt mir nix




kunnerstein sagt dir nix?
dafür gibts ne wunderbare sache im internet die nennt sich google


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

na der Kunnerstein sieht doch ganz cool aus  vlt ist das was???

wir fahren eben die ABM Strecke so wie wir DENKEN, dass sie ist
aber obs wirklich so is, wissen wir eben leida nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Na eben, hab ich glatt vergessen  wäre mit dabei


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

auf der Homepage der ABM steht, dass die kleinen schilder mit dem roten Biker die Strecke ausschildern  sind gut zu finden


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Les ich mir grad durch. 
Wer hat den morgen interesse mit zu kommen?


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

ich werde dabei sein (jedoch erst ab nach 12 Uhr) und hoffe, dass ic hinten nun doch keinen schleicher habe ^^

ich geh auch davon aus, dass Trottel und Chew mitkommen (er kennt ja hoffentlich die Strecke)


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr von geyer?
da ich auch nicht ganz genau weiß wie die Strecke zum kunnerstein verläuft.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

Geyer ist auch ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Bin bei jeder tour dabeiund offen für alles.


----------



## Trottel (5. September 2009)

Nach Geyer weiß ich leider nicht den Weg aber der Groudon wird den doch sicherlich Wissen, oder ?


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

jaja - der Weg xD

sag mal diet, kennst du denn keine routen?wege oder so? wir fhren eben nur ABM oder 24h strecke und kennen die wege der großen strecken nicht ...


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Meistens fahre ich einfach los, mit nem Ziel im Kopf und den Weg dorthin such ich mir dann schon irgendwie.
Kenn bisher nur nen Weg nach Seiffen, ist halt etwas mühsam immerwieder auf die Karte zu schauen.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

naja ... würden eben SEHR gerne fahren ... aber kennen keine große touren =( haben einmal eine mit floyd vor ca. 3-4 monaten gefahren und eine mit damista letzte woche zum viadukt


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Na dann laßt uns einfach ein Ziel aussuchen und los gehts


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Na dann laßt uns einfach ein Ziel aussuchen und los gehts




is doch auch blöd...wir wollen ja keine Killometer schruppen sondern paar trails fahren.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

wieso nehmen wir da nicht den Kunnerstein? der ist ja ca. 15km von Chemnitz entfernt oder so


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Hm, wie und was fahrt ihr denn gern?
Bis zur Augustusburg  und dann muß der doch dort irgendwo in der Nähe sein.


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

ja aber dan müssen wir nach trails suchen.
man müsste einfach ne strecke fahrn wo man weiß wo ein paar trails sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Und wo liegt daran das Problem?


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Und wo liegt daran das Problem?




das problem ist das, dass wir nicht wissen wo die trails sind!!!


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

xD dann sucht man die sich eifnach  ausgeschildert sind sie hier eben nicht ^^
dürfen nur nicht zu steil für mich sein ... bin da noch nicht so


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Na auf dem Weg dorthin werden wir schon was finden, wenn wir die Augen aufhalten und einer was erspäht hat dann kanns doch losgehen...


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Eigtl könnten wir ja auch wieder richtung viadukt und dan nur weiter in den Wald rein auf der anderen seite vom viadukt!


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

können wir, wenn wir iwie den weg zusammenbekommen xD


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Ich denke der Weg bis zum viadukt stellt kein alt zu großes problem dar.


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Welches Viadukt denn? Rabenstein?


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Augustusbugr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

gut ... also zum Viadukt, wenn du/ihr den weg kennst

nun noch - WANN???


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Ihr kennt doch den Weg dahin! War schon ne Weile nicht mehr dort, weiß ne wo dort ein Viadukt sein soll und dann dort eigene Wege finden klingt doch gut.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

iwie findet der sich schon ... ist ja grade mal ne woche her  

aber wer kommt nun und wann treffen wir uns???

wie wäre es so gegen um 2 ??? Und da wir durch Zeisig müsen bzw. dort sind wir auch gestartet, würde ich wieder das Krankenhaus am Zeisig als treff vorschlagen


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Patrick und ich wären eher für schon Um 12.
zeisigwald klinik ist ok.


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Bin dabei, Zeit und Ort gehen klar


----------



## Trottel (5. September 2009)

Ich persöhnlich find um 2 etwas spät.
12 Uhr finde ich besser, da haben wir dann noch genug Zeit im Wald rumzugurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

es ist doch bis um 7 hell xD außerdem gibbet 12 uhr bei mir erstmal mittag ^^ also um 1 wäre 's früheste bei mir und will keen Stress zum mittag


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Stimmt allerdings, wie wäre es mit nem Kompromiss um 13.00?


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

ich bleib bei um 12


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

dann musste wohl alleine fahren ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> dann musste wohl alleine fahren ^^



ok.


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Wir werden uns doch wohl einigen können, hm


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Wir werden uns doch wohl einigen können, hm




Ich bleib bei um 12 weil übermorgen ist ja wieder schule sonst schipft meine mama wen ich so spät nachhause komme.


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Können doch zurück sein wenn die Laternen angehen, da hat deine Mama bestimmt nix dagegen


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

das ist doch nicht dein ernst xD die tour letzten sonntag hat 2.5h gedauert - da wärst du vor 4 daheim xD und nun komm ne mit deiner MAMA im Alter von 16/17


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Können doch zurück sein wenn die Laternen angehen, da hat deine Mama bestimmt nix dagegen




Nene die is da ganz streng verstehst du .

Ne aber jetzt mal im ersnt mir wäre es lieber wen wir schon um 12 losmachn bis zum viadukt ist es zwar nicht so weit aber ich will ebn mal den wald etwas besser erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

ich kann aber nicht um 12 - verstehst du das denn nicht??? bei mir geht das nicht


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ich kann aber nicht um 12 - verstehst du das denn nicht??? bei mir geht das nicht




Ich versteh das schon...aber man kan ja auch mal ne stunde eher essen oder ist das nicht machbar?
Um 1?!


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

nein, da ich das essen nicht mache ^^ sonst gänge das ja - macht meine Oma und bei der sind auch meine radklamotten ^^ nach der tour heute wollte sie die unbedingt waschen


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Schafst du um 1?


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

jo - hab ich ja vorgeschlagen


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

dan machn wir um 1 würde ich sagen.


----------



## diet (5. September 2009)

Okay...also 13.00 Uhr am Zeisigwald-Krankenhaus​


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

genau


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (5. September 2009)

ok


----------



## damista (8. September 2009)

und, alles gefunden?
wegen kunnerstein stelle ich mich nochmal zur verfügung. ist auf jeden fall etwas schön technisches. sowohl berghoch wie auch bergab. je nach bewuchs ist auch was ordentlich steiles dabei. groudon, dort müsstest du dann vor ort entscheiden, ob's für dich fahrbar ist. wie gesagt muss ich aktuell selbst noch schauen was so geht, da es beim biken doch immer noch ordentlich in der hand zwickt und ich bergab somit manchmal schwer den lenker halten kann bzw. bremsen. was soll's


----------



## Groudon (8. September 2009)

jo - haben den Weg gefunden und war ne schöne Tour wieder  

heute sind wir auch ne wirklich schöne Tour mit Spirello (glaube ich ^^) gefahren und sind auch beim Kunnerstein vorbei gekommen und war ganz gut zu fahren

vlt können wir auch nochmal so richtung Geyer wenn's da paar schöne Wege gibt?!


----------



## diet (8. September 2009)

Stimmt, die tour war gut 
Bin heut mal die Adelsberger-bike-Marathon Strecke abgefahren und die ist zeitweiße richtig anspruchsvoll. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, fahr sie morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal.


----------



## Groudon (8. September 2009)

An welche Uhrzeit hast du denn da so ungefähr gedacht? 17/18 Uhr oder eher/später??


----------



## diet (8. September 2009)

Wird später, da ich bis 18.00 Uhr arbeite, noch umziehen und so...dahin fahren. Denk so gegen 18.45-19.00 war ich heute dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. September 2009)

mhm ... 19uhr is spät wegen Hausaufgaben und solchen Scherzen -.- muss mal sehen

aber wenn es klappt, stehe ich 19 Uhr oben am "Anfang" wo es links von der Straße in das Waldstück reingeht (die etwas steile Anfangsrampe)


----------



## diet (9. September 2009)

Können uns ja auch oben auf dem Schulgelände treffen.


----------



## spirello (9. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> jo - haben den Weg gefunden und war ne schöne Tour wieder
> 
> heute sind wir auch ne wirklich schöne Tour mit Spirello (glaube ich ^^) gefahren und sind auch beim Kunnerstein vorbei gekommen und war ganz gut zu fahren



War eine ganz ordentliche Feierabendtour mit Groudon, Trottel und Chewbacca11.  Hier nochmal die Daten zur Tour. 

@Groudon, das wird schon mit der Technik. Bist doch überall gut mit runtergekommen.


----------



## damista (9. September 2009)

was seid ihr denn für ne abfahrt am kunnerstein runter? Serpentinen? ich glaube das ist nicht die, die ich meinte. Bei mir geht´s da einfach nur steil und ziemlich direkt hinab! Also ähnlich dem Steilabstieg bei Adelsberg...

Adelsberg heute... muss ich mal überlegen. eigentlich wollte/müsste ich zu der Zeit woanders sein. Mal schauen - vielleicht klappt das trotzdem


----------



## Groudon (9. September 2009)

Wo ist denn das Schulgelände??? ^^ Ist das den Plattenweg an dem Bauernhof hoch???


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2009)

Wer von euch hier ausm Forum fährt denn eigentlich alles beim ABM mit??? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber werde mich wohl nun doch zur 20km Strecke anmelden. Nach den vielen malen als Übungsstrecke will ichs mal probieren und gestern mit 01h02min war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Groudon (11. September 2009)

PS: Hat morgen (SA) jmd Lust ne Runde zu drehen iwo hin???


----------



## damista (11. September 2009)

bin bis mittag arbeiten, danach ein rad aussuchen. bleibt dann zeit, melde ich mich.


----------



## Groudon (11. September 2009)

bekommst ein neues Bike???

Da hsdt du wohl am Nachmittag zeit ... mhm. Naja - wir schauen mal. ^^ Wollten eventuell auch nach Kriebstein ist aber ziemlich große Runde und daher ... mal sehe wegen Wetter & Co.


----------



## damista (12. September 2009)

nö, ist nicht für mich. ich bin zufrieden mit dem was ich habe. Maximal noch bissl leichter kann´s werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

Und die Sattelstütze bissl weniger knarze, wa (warst doch du? ^^)

Wissen aber och nicht wo wir heute hin mache - aber soll ja relativ warm werden (um die 20°C).


----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2009)

morgen geyer?
mit bissl spielerei im wald so ca 70-80km


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

bin morgen leider nicht verfügbar ... und bei Trottel ist heute das Schaltauge gerissen =( ziemlich ******* ...

ich muss morgen versuchen meine neue Kurbel klarzumachen ^^ Vater sponsert 50 bei und somit kommt in der nächsten Zeit neuer Antrieb (Kurbel, Kassette, Kette) bevor der ABM ist


----------



## damista (13. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und die Sattelstütze bissl weniger knarze, wa (warst doch du? ^^)



Leichter soll´s sein. Knarzen stört ja nicht die Funktion! Vielleicht stell ich´s aber doch demnächst mal noch ab - ist in 5 min getan... oder einfach immer wieder öl drauf.


----------



## droessirider (14. September 2009)

sorry wenn ich euch hier so rein funke bin neu im forum und wie ihr auch aus chemnitz suche auch mitfahrgelegenheiten bei touren ,feierabendrunden etc. 

ach zu meiner person bin 31 jahre , fahre ab und zu nen marathon (abm,johanngeorgenstadt,gbm,eibenstock...)leider noch mit mäßigem erfolg halt nen reiner hobbybiker spass steht im vordergrund .
meine zeit ist leider relativ beschränkt da ich auch papa von nem 3 jährigen sohn bin und noch dazu verheiratet was nicht heißt ich werde angekettet meine frau unterstützt mich wo sie nur kann wenns ums rad geht .
ich fahre ein Droessiger limit hardtail xc 10.5 und ein Steppenwolf timber hardtail von 2003 .
Fahre übrigens auch beim abm mit 40km und am sonntag will ich mal nach augustusburg zum treffen gucken mal sehen .

danke fürs lesen vieleicht meldet ihr euch mal bei mir bis dahin .
chiao


----------



## diet (15. September 2009)

Bei dem Augustusburger-Treffen werde ich auch dabei sein und die "Kilometerfressertour" mitfahren.
Ist jemand am Samstag bei der "Heidenauer Radtourenfahrt" dabei?


----------



## droessirider (15. September 2009)

ja die kilometerfressertour wollt ich auch fahren super da können wir uns ja glei mal kennenlernen von wo fährst du los zum treffen und wie spät ?


----------



## damista (15. September 2009)

Schade - ich denke Sonntag bin ich noch icht wieder fit für ne größere Radtour. Soll Samstag auf´s größte Volksfest der Welt gehen.
Aber ansonsten bin ich dann wieder für kleinere und größere Schandtaten zu haben.


----------



## wurzeldödel (16. September 2009)

2. Mountainbikertreffen 
       20. September 2009, Augustusburg 
                   Parkplatz an der Sommerrodelbahn, Rosts Wiesen
    ab 08.30  Brunch (7,90 EUR p.P.) im Partyraum  Rosts Wiesen 
                          11.00 Uhr  MTB- Runde
Ladys only:       Tour 1 mit Carla, entspannt Rollen und Genießen
Panorama:        Tour 2 mit Volker, leichte Tour mit Basic-Fahrtechnik* 
Kuppenritt:        Tour 3 mit Tilo, mittlere Tour für "Kilometerfresser"
CrossCountry:  Tour 4 mit Geri, "Auf und Ab" mit viel Federweg
Tourdauer 90 - 180min. 
Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen!

Open Trails

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (16. September 2009)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Ladys only:       Tour 1 mit Carla, entspannt Rollen und Genießen



was bedeutet entspannt ? auch für weniger trainierte geeignet oder für die racerdamen alles nur kein renntempo ? ist ja relativ zu sehen ...

gruß


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> was bedeutet entspannt ? auch für weniger trainierte geeignet oder für die racerdamen alles nur kein renntempo ? ist ja relativ zu sehen ...
> 
> gruß




da du ja eigentlich wohl schon eine männliche person bist frag ich mich warum du dich für die Ladys only runde interessierst es sei denn du fragst für deine Frau oder ne Freundin 
geh doch mal auf die seite www.mountainbikertreffen.de die haben da glaube auch ne mail adresse zum kontactieren !
Aber ansonsten kommst du auch hoch nach Aburg ?
wenn ja dann bis sonntag


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2009)

wollte mal fragen, ob wir vlt so in 1.2 Wochen mal ne Tour hier machen wollen ausm forum mit paar mehr leuten als immer nur 3-4 ^^ mal so fragen wann wer zeit hat in nächster zeit solange kein Schnee liegt ^^ gegen wind hat man ja längere kleidung !


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

warum ne muß bis zum abm so oder so noch nen bissel fahren denke bekomme ich schon was frei geschaufelt in sachen termin usw. freu mich eh immer wieder mal neue leute zum fahren kennen zu lernen 
noch dazu haben wir ja zur zeit einen ziemlich goldenen Herbst müssen halt nur mal drüber nachdenken wo mer so hinfahren wollen ?


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2009)

naja - haben ja die Tour zum Viadukt - dann gibt es Geyer und hatten eine schöne Tour mit dem User "Spirello" gemacht 

iwas findet sich immer


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

viadukt sagt mir so nix bin letztens hoch zur aburg und zurück über kunnerstein hennersdorf irgend ein dorf mit D und dann sternmühle noch bissel am adelsberg rumgefahren waren so 70km ging schon man muss ja ne hetzen soll ja ne tour werden und kein rennen spaß im vordergrund oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. September 2009)

jo - die tour damals war och ganz gechillt und was nützt es uns, wenn nach 1.5h alles vorbei ist ^^ ist ja och bissl arg doof


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

sag ich doch wenn ich nen rennen will dann melde ich mich bei einem an 
tour ist zum genissen und spaß haben ne zur körperverbrennung aber wir finden schon was schickes was wir fahren .


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

bis die tage 
groudon bist du mit beim treffen am sonntag ?


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2009)

nein - die Biobiker sind erst ab 18 und meine Wenigkeit ist noch 16 =( daher auch das bescheidene Bike ^^


----------



## droessirider (16. September 2009)

ok da bin ich weit drüber  mit 31 naja was solls schade vieleicht können wir ja trotzdem aml so einfach ne runde fahren mal abgesehen von der tour


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2009)

klar  warte nur momentan auf meine neue Antirebseinheit (Hone Kurbel, SLX Kassette + Kette) und dann kann's wieder risch losgehen ^^ aber klar - iwas kann man schonmal fahren  und wenns mal nur ne Runde ABM is oder so


----------



## damista (16. September 2009)

wird´s wenigstens ne 11-28 slx kassette?

Wer hat Freitag Zeit und Lust? vielleicht gleich früh/vormittag?


----------



## thomaask (16. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> da du ja eigentlich wohl schon eine männliche person bist frag ich mich warum du dich für die Ladys only runde interessierst es sei denn du fragst für deine Frau oder ne Freundin
> geh doch mal auf die seite www.mountainbikertreffen.de die haben da glaube auch ne mail adresse zum kontactieren !
> Aber ansonsten kommst du auch hoch nach Aburg ?
> wenn ja dann bis sonntag



tja, bin ich oder bin ich nicht ... so richtig sicher scheinst da nicht zu sein 
aber um den sachverhalt mal aufzuklären, ja, ich bin männlicher natur und die frage war rein informativ, da es nicht fetzt wenn meine freundin immer nur mit jungs mitfahren muss. als mädchen kommt man sich da immer etwas verloren vor. ausserdem fahren mädchen, ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, nicht ganz so rasant wie wir jungs 


zu thema runde mit mehr als 4 leuten ... ja, ist zwar für außenstehende imposant anzusehen, wenn da so eine meute mtb'ler vorbei zieht, aber ein tempo zu fahren womit jeder klar kommt ist sehr schwierig, da die fahrer zum teil konditionell unterschiedlich sind.
ich für meinen teil bin dieses jahr wohl eher im untersten leistungsniveau zum einen bin ich keine 20 mehr und auch so mag ich lieber entspanntere touren wo man evtl. auch die natur erleben kann und was von der gegend sieht. bin eben noch neu in chemnitz ...

gruß
thomas


----------



## thomaask (17. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> wird´s wenigstens ne 11-28 slx kassette?
> 
> Wer hat Freitag Zeit und Lust? vielleicht gleich früh/vormittag?



wann isn bei dir früh ?


----------



## diet (17. September 2009)

Bin immer für ne Runde zu haben, egal ob entspannt oder was zum heizen-muß auch mal sein  
Hab halt nur nach der Arbeit Zeit und wenn ich keine Bereitschaft habe und die nächsten we´s sind auch schon verplant  dieses und nächstes und danach ist ja auch schon ABM  
Fährt jemand vorn den "Nobby Nic" und hinten den "Rocket Ron" oder kann allgemein was zu den Reifen sagen? Überhaupt was zu Geländeradreifen, die auch wenn´s nass ist nicht gleich schlapp machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkbrother (17. September 2009)

Tach die Herren, will mich mal an der Diskussion beteiligen und auch meine Wenigkeit zur Verfügung stellen. Bin selber schon viel mit Spirello unterwegs gewesen und kenne mich auch langsam ein bisschen besser in unserer Umgebung aus. Bin immer für Touren zu haben, muss nur zeitlich passen und eher "Genußbiker". Also immer schön mit der Ruhe. Gehetzt wird in der Fabrik genug.
Was passiert denn nun eigentlich am Sonntag? Wetter soll werden, wer will und wohin?


----------



## erkan1984 (17. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> wird´s wenigstens ne 11-28 slx kassette?
> 
> Wer hat Freitag Zeit und Lust? vielleicht gleich früh/vormittag?



Meld!
Ungefähre Uhrzeit? Wohin?


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

Nein - wird ne 11-34er Kassette. ^^ Ich mag das Große hinten. 

Zum Thema Tempo auf Touren - ich find ne entspannte Tour auch sehr schön wo man auch mal ne Pause macht oder eben mal in ner kleinen Übersetzung den Gang so hochfährt, dass man auch noch zusammen sich unterhalten kann. 

Was Sonntag angeht - dürfte da sicherlich Zeit haben wenn wir was fahren wollen. Wer  evt. noch?


----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

11-34?  du fährst doch keinen freerider die berge hoch. Sowas.. die Jugend von heute   Außerdem sind das doch scheußlich große Sprünge in der Abstufung

@thomaask

Was ist bei mir früh... naja, wenn ich schon mal früh anbiete, dann zielt das so auf ne Zeit von 8 - 8.30 uhr ab. ab 10-10.30uhr isses bei mir vormittag.

Wohin? kommt drauf an wer mitkommt und was gewünscht wird. Tendenziell wäre ich für hohes Tempo z.B. über die ABM-Strecke. Muss mal schauen, was ich noch tun muss bis zum Rennen.
Alternativ wäre auch gemäßigteres Tempo drin, auf einem ordentlichen  Streckenprofl. Also eher keine Rollerstrecken. Also.. wer will? entsprechend wird was gebastelt!


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

hehe .. schnelles ABM ^^ mein bestes lag bisher iwo bei 01h02min oder so ^^

bin da leider eher so mittelfeld aber was solls - spaß an der freude =)


----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

1:02 halte ich für eine verdammt schnelle zeit, für ne testrunde. Viel schneller komme ich da glaube auch nicht rum, wenn überhaupt. Von daher...
Mit schneller ABM-Runde meinte ich eigentlich auch nur, einfach schon mal fast vollgas, fast renntempo. Wie schnell das am ende ist, wird man sehen.


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

Würde gerne mitfahren ... aber werde gegen 8 Uhr grade Bio-Test schreiben. -.- Stinkt mich das an ey ... hoffe mal wenigstens das morgen mein Paket rausgeht. ^^ Wenigstens ein was gutes diese Woche ...

am Montag hab ich dann frei - vlt hat da jmd zeit und lust oder eben am Wochenende


----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

Montag - mal schauen. Könnte klappen. wie´s aussieht muss ich den restlichen september nimmer arbeiten - zuviel verdient. sachen gibt´s 

Eben mal geschaut - also 1:02 hab ich noch nicht geschafft. selbst wenn man zugrunde legt, dass man beim marathon noch ne kleine einführung fährt. Und ob ich ein oder zwei runen fahre, macht bei mir annähernd keinen unterschied - deshalb immer zwei runden


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

naja ... aber ich empfand eine Stunde zwei Minuten doch eher langsam ^^ wer weeß worans an dem tag lag ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

wir fahren das mal gemeinsam


----------



## diet (17. September 2009)

An der Zeit geht noch so einiges, wenn man in "Renntempo" dort fährt sind bestimmt ne gute 3/4 Stunde drin, bissl mehr vielleicht aber ansonsten unter guten Bedingungen. 
Komm leider auch nicht so richtig vor dem Rennen zum trainieren, muß sehen das ich die Strecke noch ´n paar mal abfahren kann. 
Wer ist den nun bei dem "mountainbikertreffen" am Sonntag mit dabei?
Können ja bei gutem Wetter gemeinsam dorthin fahren.


----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

Leute.... jetzt mal ganz realistisch. sicherlich ist ne dreiviertelstunde drin. wenn du das packst, fährst du aber um den Sieg!!!

Warst du schonmal, ganz sicher, auf der richtigen Strecke unterwegs?


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

Ja - ich bin damals mit diet gefahren als wir die 1h02min gebraucht haben. ^^ Haben da aber auch schon ganz schön rangeklotzt - so schnell war ich vorher nicht unterwegs und dieses Jahr ist es für mich auch erstmal das Feeling. ^^ Nächstes Jahr will ich dann an paar mehr Events teilnehmen. Paar Marathons und das 24h Race in Chemnitz auch gerne, wenn ich 'n 4er Team finde. ^^


----------



## damista (17. September 2009)

dann überleg nochmal, für wie realistisch du 45min hälst ;-) bzw kannst du diet ja noch bissl besser einschätzen in sachen fitness


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

naja ... für 45 minuten muss man wohl schon sehr trainiert sein und ordentlich dampf machen

keine ahnung wie diet so ist - sind ja bisher nur die Viadukt-Tour gefahren in normalen Tempo und eben die ABM Strecke aber ich denke, da geht noch was bei ihm ^^ bei mir bin ich mir da nicht so sicher aber ich mag auch nicht ihn so richtig einschätzen, da ich  wie gesagt noch nich soviel mit ihm zutun hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (18. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> das 24h Race in Chemnitz auch gerne, wenn ich 'n 4er Team finde. ^^




das 24h renen würde mich spaßeshalber auch reizen. vielleicht stellen wir ein mixed team zusammen. sind in dem segment wohl nicht so viele, so das man da evtl. sogar chancen fürs podium hat 



damista schrieb:


> Was ist bei mir früh... naja, wenn ich schon mal früh anbiete, dann zielt das so auf ne Zeit von 8 - 8.30 uhr ab. ab 10-10.30uhr isses bei mir vormittag.



oh gott oh gott, das ist ja vorm aufstehen
also diesmal lass ich das lieber. habe zwar vormittag zeit, aber muss dann 13.30 zur arbeit und ich mag es nicht, wenn mir die zeit im nacken sitzt.


was ist eigentlich diese ominöse ABM-Strecke ?


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

ist die strecke vom adelsberger-bike-marathon

Ich bin in der Zeit flexibel... aber du hattest ja gefragt, wann früh wäre. Da ich gegen mittag/nachmittag selbst noch einiges zu tun habe, hatte ich eben diese zeit vorgeschlagen. deshalb ja auch der gedanke an die abm-strecke. da hätte man in kurzer zeit ordentlich was für sich getan. außerdem hätte ich mich so unter druck gesetzt eben nicht allzulang im bett liegen zu bleiben


Erkan - wie schaut´s  nun noch bei dir aus?


----------



## thomaask (18. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> ist die strecke vom adelsberger-bike-marathon
> 
> Ich bin in der Zeit flexibel... aber du hattest ja gefragt, wann früh wäre. Da ich gegen mittag/nachmittag selbst noch einiges zu tun habe, hatte ich eben diese zeit vorgeschlagen. deshalb ja auch der gedanke an die abm-strecke. da hätte man in kurzer zeit ordentlich was für sich getan. außerdem hätte ich mich so unter druck gesetzt eben nicht allzulang im bett liegen zu bleiben



naja gut, ich habe momentan spätschicht, da gehe ich selten vor 1 oder 2 uhr ins bett und dann 8.30 schon wieder fertig fürs mtb fahren zu sein ist bissl wenig schlaf.
vielleicht fahren wir die ABM mal in ruhe ohne zeitdruck zum kennen lernen, evtl. samstag wenns wetter passt


----------



## erkan1984 (18. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> das 24h renen würde mich spaßeshalber auch reizen. vielleicht stellen wir ein mixed team zusammen. sind in dem segment wohl nicht so viele, so das man da evtl. sogar chancen fürs podium hat


da musst du aber schon recht fit sein.
Dieses Jahr war die Leitungsdichte auch bei den 4er mix sehr hoch, ausserdem gab es dieses Jahr recht viele "gecastete" teams, und meiner meinung nach eher "Alibi" Mix teams, wenn also die frauen nur eine oder zwei runden fahren.naja, anderes Thema.

@Lars, ich werd heute nachmittag mal in die Spur gehen. Will vormittags noch bissl was erledigen.
@alle anderen: Schreibt irgendwer einen Biotest am Nachmittag? so gegen 13/14/15h?


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

Gibt´s ja gar nicht.... da stehen ja bald gar keine bäume mehr rund um den Adelsberg. Hammergrund-Abfahrt ist ebenso  mit etwas mehr Vorsicht zu genießen als im letzten Jar. Nächstes Jahr fahren wir dann wohl übers Feld


----------



## erkan1984 (18. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Gibt´s ja gar nicht.... da stehen ja bald gar keine bäume mehr rund um den Adelsberg. *Hammergrund-Abfahrt* ist ebenso  mit etwas mehr Vorsicht zu genießen als im letzten Jar. Nächstes Jahr fahren wir dann wohl übers Feld



ist das das letzte Stück vom Adelsbergturm abwärts, wo im Anschluss die Querung über die Wiese kommt? Die hats ganz gut ausgewaschen in den Letzten "jahren"


----------



## thomaask (18. September 2009)

fährt morgen (samstag) jemand ne tour, so ab vormittag/mittag, evtl. mal die abm strecke ?


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist das das letzte Stück vom Adelsbergturm abwärts, wo im Anschluss die Querung über die Wiese kommt? Die hats ganz gut ausgewaschen in den Letzten "jahren"



Hammgrund-Abfahrt ist die, bevor du dann in diesen elendigen, langen, zähen Anstieg auf dem Adelsberghauptweg abbiegst. Am Ende vom Hammergrund musst scharf bremsen um 90° nach rechts abbiegen zu können. dort fährst dann wie ein S über paar Wurzeln, leicht bergauf auf oben benannten Hauptweg.
Die ist nicht ausgewaschen, sondern zerfahren von unserem Freund, dem Forst. Noch geht´s! Aber lasses bis dahin mal ordentlich regnen...

Ansonsten ist die Strecke eigentlich im ABM-typischen Zustand, d.h. sehr genau so, wie sie in ihrer Beschaffenheit eigentlich auch die letzten Jahre zum Renntag anzutreffen gewesen ist.


Thomaask,

Würde morgen zwar gern mitkommen, aber bin nicht da. Solltet ihr keine ABM-Strecke fahren, kannst dich ja nochmal hier melden, dann fahren wir die nächste Woche.


----------



## thomaask (18. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Thomaask
> 
> Würde morgen zwar gern mitkommen, aber bin nicht da. Solltet ihr keine ABM-Strecke fahren, kannst dich ja nochmal hier melden, dann fahren wir die nächste Woche.



ich lege mich nicht auf die abm strecke fest - kenne sie ja sowieso nicht, da ich in c noch neu bin


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

naja - die ABM können wir morgen gerne fahren, wenn meine Teile nicht kommen ^^ sonst geh ich erstmal schrauben =) hoffen wir das die Post schnell ist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

ABM morgen mittag hätte bock drauf aber kein gerammel ne normale runde nicht schlafen aber auch nicht renntempo will ja am sonntag noch zum treffen würde halt nur eine fahren auf grund von zeitmangel und familie muß mal gucken 

zum thema ABM

und 1,02h ist ne super zeit 45min von diet sind der burner weil einige vom team vogtland die schon recht professionell sind fahren zeiten von 53 min heißt diet müsste das ding gewinnen oder zumindest weit vorne sein unter den ersten 10 mindestens 
ich hab mit 1,12h wohl eher nicht viel zu melden eher weit hinten naja der spaß zählt 

@thomaask : für ne schöne genuss tour bin ich auch immer zu haben und am sonntag wird das wetter wahrscheinlich gut wie wäre es gemeinsam zum treffen zu radeln vielleicht klappt das auch beim diet mach mer nen treffpunkt aus +zeit ????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

Mal sehen wegen ABM morgen nachmittag ^^ mir hats da heute 'n Loch in Schlauch gemacht wegen solchen vef*ckten Glaschscherben -.- lagen paar rum - sind sie heute auch nicht kompl. gefahren ... iwann hat man keen Boqq mehr ^^ sind noch bissl die Augustusburger runter mit ner 65 ^^ war much funny ^^


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

GLAS wo dat denn angst ???


----------



## diet (18. September 2009)

Also die 45min sind vielleicht wirklich etws zu optimistisch aber unter 1h ist auf alle Fälle drin. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert und wenn man weiß wo Start/Ziel sind ist das kein Ding sie abzufahren.
Komm leider nicht mehr allzu oft dazu sie abzufahren, brauch eh erstmal ´n paar anständige Reifen um dort richtig loszulegen und die "Hammergrund-Abfahrt" wird echt ein schönes Stück Schlitterpartie wenn es mal richtig regnet, mal sehen was dann dort los ist!
Die Strecke zum Viadukt führt an der Augustusburg vorbei also könnten wir die ja fahren...schön in Ruhe und gemäßigtem Tempo.
Strart un d Treffpunkt wäre wieder das Zeisigwaldkrankenhaus!
OK? Wer ist denn überhaupt mit dabei?
Glas ist *******


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

an dem Anfang des langen steile Anstiegs nach dem Bach wo die vielen Steine liegen usw - aber lag och an meinem Reifen - is 'n Conti MK 2.2" als Drahtversion mit Profil = 5% ^^ also nur noch da um ihn abzufahren und da passiert sowas eben

wegen diadukt

müssten wir aber wieder räder heben ^^


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

steh ich auf dem schlauch viadukt als forumsgruppentour oder fuer den sonntag ?
und was heisst raeder heben? 

shit meine tastatur streikt alles total vertauscht einiges nicht mehr da ich kotze


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

wohl als Forumsgruppentour und man kommt an eine STelle, wo ein vershclossenes Tor ist. Da muss man die Räder drüberheben und drunter sich durchrollen. ^^ Ist immer ne ganz funny einlage. ^^


----------



## diet (18. September 2009)

Die "Viadukttour" führt dort vorbei, könnte man als Hinweg nutzen oder halt die Augustusburger Straße entlang. 
Auf der tour kommt man an ein großes Tor und muß halt die Räder drüber heben.


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

aha jetyt verstehe ich schei- keine taste haut hier hin kann mir jemand helfen 

also m[ss mer nen treffpunkt und ne zeit ausmachen [ue gibt es nicht mehr z ist bei y]
waaaaas soll daaaaaas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> wohl als Forumsgruppentour und man kommt an eine STelle, wo ein vershclossenes Tor ist. Da muss man die Räder drüberheben und drunter sich durchrollen. ^^ Ist immer ne ganz funny einlage. ^^



Die Talsperre kannst doch auslassen.. da muss man dann auch nix drüer oder drunter heben. Habt ihr euch das wirklich ein zweites mal angetan? alternativ kannst auch hinten um die Talsperre rumfahren. also nicht nach der kurzen abfahrt links ins talsperrengelände rein, sondern grad aus weiter und dann danach lin ks.... außen rum eben. 
Das einfachst ist aber, einfach auf dem radweg der eubaer straße zu bleiben.

Glasscherben auf der ABM-Strecke beim etwas steileren Anstieg? lagen heute morgen noch nicht - muss nach mir passiert sein


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

naja - sowas passiet eben in jedem Wald und der Reifen ist eben nicht der pannensicherste ^^ wird eh bald gegen den Smart Sam ausgetauscht vorm ABM ... das der MK sowas von runter ist ^^ kaum noch profil


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

Glasscherben auf der ABM-Strecke beim etwas steileren Anstieg? lagen heute morgen noch nicht - muss nach mir passiert sein[/quote]



warst du wohl ??????
nur spass


----------



## diet (18. September 2009)

Nimm den lieber in so nem Gelände nicht, auf der Straße und auf Waldwegen ist der "smart sam" ja gut aber wenn es gröber zugeht dann ist das immer ein geeier, geht garne.


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

> warst du wohl ??????
> nur spass



Hmm... da war das Glas aber noch keine Scherbe


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

bin den smartsam selber noch nicht gefahren hab nur von kollegen gehoert wie er so ist einzig der seitenhalt ist wohl gar nicht der bringer aber beim gbm hatten den einige drauf? kein plan will nix schlecht reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Hmm... da war das Glas aber noch keine Scherbe




aha sozusagen dein jugendlicher sinn fuer wandalismuss flasche muss kaputt oder wie


----------



## diet (18. September 2009)

Hab den selber drauf und auf Schotter und in grobem Gelände ist er nichts, dafür aber auf festem Untergrund. Wenn es nass wird rutscht er auch recht schnell, rollt halt recht gut...hat halt seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

ich brauche den ja nur momentan für hinten ... aus Geldnot ^^ wenn der runter ist (und der FA dann vorne hoffentlich auch) kommt eh ne neue Kombi draus (wohl FA 2.4" EVO + RoRo 2.25" EVO ^^ is zwar ungewöhnlich aber so will ich's)


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

denke den totalen super reifen gibt es nicht der für jede situation passend ist es ist halt immer ein kompromiss wo man irgendwo abstriche machen muß .

meine tastatur war übrigens auf englishe tastatur eingestellt keine ahnung wie das passiert ist hilfe geister in meinem rechner


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

@diet 

fährst du moin eigentlich die heidenau radtour ?
nur aus interesse


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... dein jugendlicher sinn ...


Bis wann darf man sich denn jugendlich nennen? Ja ich weiß... ist ne reine Kopfsache *g*


----------



## damista (18. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> wohl FA 2.4" EVO + RoRo 2.25" EVO


Was vorn, was hinten?
sinnvoll theoretisch wäre ja der FA vorn, der RoRo hinten... aber erstens ist der RoRo Evo eher kein pannenwunder ( ist eben ein Racereifen) und zweitens ist der wohl noch eher ratzekahl als dein bisheriger Reifen

weniger sinnvoll: RoRo vorn, FA hinten - was will man hinten mit so nem fetten reifen? da kommst ja gar kein Stück mehr voran! Wo bräuchte man außerdem hier in der Gegend soviel Grip auf dem Hinterrad? Desweiteren kommt der gripstärkere Reifen i.d.R vorn drauf - deshalb die sinnvollere, obige Variante


----------



## droessirider (18. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Bis wann darf man sich denn jugendlich nennen? Ja ich weiß... ist ne reine Kopfsache *g*




juuuuugendlich bin ich wohl auch nicht mehr so wirklich aber kopfsache manchmal so und manchmal anders (alt) keine ahnung eigentlich gelaber aber irgendwie lustig 
alt was ist das eigentlich ????
mir hat letztens einer gesagt 30 ist doch erst der anfang


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Da muss man die Räder drüberheben und drunter sich durchrollen. ^^ Ist immer ne ganz funny einlage. ^^



ich bin immer für funny einlagen

also wann ist heute start und fährt jemand irgendwo beim küchwald, amafa passage los ? ich habe keinen plan wo das zeisigwaldkh sein soll.


----------



## diet (19. September 2009)

Ja, fahre heute/dann gleich die 160er tour in Heidenau mit, ist nur Straße also können sich meine SS´s austoben.
Werd mir für´n ABM vorn den "Nobby Nic" und für hinten den "Rocket Ron" holen, mal sehen wie es sich so fährt, ist halt immer bissl mit Geschmacks- und Gefühlssache wie sich ein Reifen fährt  
@all: gute Fahrten heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> [ue gibt es nicht mehr z ist bei y]
> waaaaas soll daaaaaas



du hast deine tastatur von deutsch auf englisch verstellt.
gibt es bei dir rechts unten in der taskleiste ein zeichen wo EN drin steht ?
da sollte DE stehen.


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

Trottel und ich wollen heute nach Kriebstein fahren. Treffen uns wohl 12 Uhr am Küchewaldkrankenhaus (Straße zu Sachsenalle weiter gradeaus wo auch der PRaktiker mit dran ist usw). Wer Lust hat, kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

uff, um 12uhr schon ?! kommt sehr plötzlich. sagen wir 12.30uhr ?


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> 12 Uhr am Küchewaldkrankenhaus




wieso eigentlich küchwaldkrankenhaus ?


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

Weil es von da hinten am schnellsten und einfachsten geht loszufahren. Es sind ca. 100km. Weißt du denn wirklich nicht, wo das Krankenhaus ist? oO


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Weil es von da hinten am schnellsten und einfachsten geht loszufahren. Es sind ca. 100km. Weißt du denn wirklich nicht, wo das Krankenhaus ist? oO



na das küchwaldkrankenhaus ist am küchwald, aber da ist kein praktiker.
100km ?


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

ups xD sry ^^ wir meinen das Zeisigwaldkrankenhaus  sorry ^^


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ups xD sry ^^ wir meinen das Zeisigwaldkrankenhaus  sorry ^^



habe gerade bei google maps nachgesehen. kenne ich, ist aber genau am anderen ende der stadt.
100km ist mir bissl viel, das schaffe ich konditionell nicht


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

okay ... dann fahren wir alleine - wollen die tour gerne fahren - können aber gerne ein anderes mal fahren  wünsch euch einen tollen nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

Fährt heute sonst noch jemand ne tour ?


----------



## chewbacca11 (19. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> Fährt heute sonst noch jemand ne tour ?




ich würde ja heute im verlaufe des tages nochma 1 oder 2 runden die ABM strecke fahrn.


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> ich würde ja heute im verlaufe des tages nochma 1 oder 2 runden die ABM strecke fahrn.



wann solls los gehen ?


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

So - wieder da. ^^ War eigentlich ne ganz schöne Tour. Hinzu fast nur Wald- bzw Feldwege und an der Talsperre gab es auch paar schöne Stücke ... jedoch haben wir auch viel geschoben ... für'n 85mm Hardtail oft bissl zu felsig ... zwischendrinn hat es mich fast aus dem Sattel gehaun. ^^ 'n längeres Stück mit Absätzen und ich war nur einseitig eingeklickt xD sah sicher sehr lustig aus, wie ich da aufm Bike hing und mich runter gewurschtelt habe  dafür war ich unten aber nur noch am lacken xD

rückzu dann nur noch Straße (Mittweide -> Auerswalde -> Chemnitz), da man nicht über die Talsperre fahren konnte, da sie auf Grund von Bauarbeiten gesperrt war -.- und obenrum fahren wollten wir dann och nicht ... keine Lust mehr

eventuell stellt Patrick noch paar Pics rein


----------



## erkan1984 (19. September 2009)

zum Thema Reifen....
ich fahr seit jahr und tag eine kombi aus Ralph hinten und Nic vorne, ist im trockenen auch ganz gut. 
Wenn es Schlammig und regnerisch wird, würde ich eher den Rocket Ron vorn und evtl sogar hinten aufziehn, ich hatte in Erfurt die Kombi NN/RR und der Nic setzt sich bei Schlammigen passagen sehr schnell zu, beim Ron ist das Profil offener und da passiert das weniger schnell...hab mit ROn vorn/ hinten beim 24h rennen recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht....IMHO


----------



## droessirider (19. September 2009)

bin letztens die kriebstein umrundung gefahren sind 35km davon 20% tragepassagen da wanderweg wirklich wanderweg mit stufen von 50cm und 45%steigung nach der hälfte war mir die lust vergangen  wolllte ja fahren nicht tragen dann wars aber trotzdem noch ganz lustig aber dafür nur 2% asphalt zum schluß nochmal ne runde burgberg 25%steigung 

also wer noch mit will morgen 9.00 am schloßteich inselbrücke beim klo zum mtbtreffen in augustusburg ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

mal sehen ^^ kommt eben auch auf den "Geldsegen" drauf an der bis zum ABM noch is

wünsch euch morgen schonmal viel spaß auf allen touren


----------



## droessirider (19. September 2009)

ohne nebenjob wohl ne zumachen ach komm schon du kriegst das hin groudon musste der oma mal bissel auf den sack gehen das hilft bei mir als 31 jährigen immer noch oma macht das schon !!!!


----------



## droessirider (19. September 2009)

also dann wer will kommt mit bis bald 

 geh jetzt pennen gute nacht bis die tage man liest sich oder sieht sich mal gucken 

schöne sonntagsfahrten @all


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

die hat nur grade schon die 130â¬ Jacke gesponsert ^^ und der Nebenjob is ja schon auf der Suche ^^ kann nur bisher dort erst im November wohl anfangen =( und um BikerBoarder nehmen se nur Jugendliche mit voller Erfahrung und KÃ¶nnen -.- 

aber wenn's nur der Smart Sam is reichts och ^^ immerhin gibbet bis dahin noch Taschengeld und bissl "Essensgeld" (xD) usw ^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würde morgen mittag so gegen 13:30 mal richtung augustusburg fahrn...
hat evtl. einer Lust mitzukommen.

Bis jetzt bin ich noch alleine, vllt findet sich ja noch einer.


----------



## thomaask (20. September 2009)

13:30uhr !?
gehört hier auch jemand zur berufstätigen bevölkerung ?


----------



## Groudon (20. September 2009)

nö xD sind grad Schüler ohne Schule ^^ ich muss morgen sehen ob meine Lieferung kommt oder nicht

ansonsten hätt ich schon interesse


----------



## droessirider (21. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> 13:30uhr !?
> gehört hier auch jemand zur berufstätigen bevölkerung ?




ja warum?
 paar von den jungs sind aber noch bissel ganz schön jünger, somit willkommen im club der alten männer


----------



## droessirider (21. September 2009)

diet und meiner einer waren ja gestern beim mtb treffen in augustusburg 75km paar höhenmeter waren auch dabei aber die hauptsache jede menge spassige abfahrten die richtig guten flow geboten haben wir sind die mittlere tour gefahren mit 30 km &780hm der guide der uns geführt hat war in sachen fahrtechnik weit voraus is halt so wenn man den richtigen job hat  
insgesamt war es ein spektakulär geiler tag  bis auf den snakebite bei mir am hinterrad ich würde sagen bissel zu wenig luft auf dem reifen gewesen darum glatter durchschlag  der trail auf dem es passiert ist hat mich aber danach gleich wieder entschädigt mit technischen kurven von mehr wie 90° (natürlich habe ich diesmal mehr luft auf dem reifen gegeben)
also diet und ich haben noch paar schöne für uns neue trails kennen gelernt ich denke nächstes jahr fahre ich wieder mit weil es wirklich lohnt und die gruppe war auch gut nur zu fünft da ja die tour die größte im angebot war sind nicht so viele mitgefahren und für die freeridetour hat uns der federweg gefehlt am hardtail 
denke die runde fahr ich bald mal wieder ?????!!!!!


----------



## chewbacca11 (21. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> denke die runde fahr ich bald mal wieder ?????!!!!!





da wäre ich evtl auch mal mit dabei, wenn du den guide machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (21. September 2009)

kann ich gerne machen bin nur fahrtechnisch nicht so gut wie der guide von gestern aber übung macht den meister ich melde es hier im forum vorher an kann aber sein das es erst nach dem abm ist zwecks der körperverbrennung vorm rennen kein bock wie in johanngeorgenstadt 3letzter meiner ak zu sein was ich dank meiner zeit auf dem abm nicht denke zumindest laut den ergebnissen vom letzten jahr 
werd wohl in den nächsten wochen eher sachtere runden zum training wählen  ?


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

ach naja 

ich brauch die Tage erstmal einen neuen schlauch -.- mein jetziges verliert luft ohne das ich nen Schleicher finde -.- KOTZ

naja - sind aber auch schon gute 6 Flicken drauf xD wird wohl mal zeit ^^

ich hoffe DPD kommt moin endlich mal ausm Knick und bringt mir meine Teile vorbei - will endlich neues Zeug einbauen !!! ^^


----------



## droessirider (21. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ach naja
> 
> ich brauch die Tage erstmal einen neuen schlauch -.- mein jetziges verliert luft ohne das ich nen Schleicher finde -.- KOTZ
> 
> ...



du klingst etwas deprimiert was ist de los paketdienst nervt???


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

jop ^^ mein paket ist seit FR Abend 18 Uhr in Koblenz und iwie bewegt es sich da nicht weg ^^ bin bissl sauer ^^ hoffe es kommt morgen sonst werd ich grantig -.-


----------



## thomaask (22. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> ja warum?
> paar von den jungs sind aber noch bissel ganz schön jünger, somit willkommen im club der alten männer



ja, habe das schon gemerkt.
wie heißt es so schön, man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt 

mittwoch ne feierabendrunde klingt gut.
ab 5 wäre machbar, ein od. zwei stunden eher auch.
ist mittwochs nicht auch die runde vom biker+boarder ?

gruß


----------



## diet (22. September 2009)

Ne Feierabendrunde klingt gut, nur hab ich leider erst 18.00 Uhr schluss


----------



## Groudon (22. September 2009)

jo - mal sehen ^^ meine teile sind heute gekommen ... nur iwie hab ich grad kein Kontakt mehr zu Trottel ... und so bekomm ich mein altes drehtlager nicht raus -.- - wenisgtens sind die teile da


----------



## thomaask (22. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> jo - mal sehen ^^ meine teile sind heute gekommen ... nur iwie hab ich grad kein Kontakt mehr zu Trottel ... und so bekomm ich mein altes drehtlager nicht raus -.- - wenisgtens sind die teile da



der ist bestimmt sauer, weil du am sa. so gerasst bist


----------



## thomaask (22. September 2009)

hat hier vielleicht jemand eine gebrauchte starrgabel mit dics aufnahme oder ne gebrauchte rs reba team ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. September 2009)

sow... nachdem diees verf*ckt Innenlager nicht raus wollte, ich das Bike zum Lucky-Bike geschafft habe und 22â¬ los bin (die eigentlich nicht dawaren -.-) hab ich meine Hone endlich im Bike, die SLX am Hinterrad und die LX verbidnet das beides ^^


----------



## thomaask (22. September 2009)

der droessirider und meine wenigkeit werden morgen zu einer ca. 2 stündigen und ca. 40km langen mtb-feierabendrunde aufbrechen - kein straffes tempo, eher etwas ruhiger. wir sind nämlich schon ü30 ...

falls sich noch jemand dazu gesellen möchte, dies sind die bisherigen daten:
feierabendrunde, mittwoch 23.09.2009, zw. 16:30-16:45
treffpunkt ermafa passage, großes werbeschild - eingang parkplatz, reichsstr.
(änderungen der startzeit vorbehalten)
am besten nachmittags nochmal reinschaun

und wer mitkommen möchte, einfach mal nen kommentar abgeben, damit wir wissen, auf wieviele wir warten dürfen oder auch nicht.

gruß
thomas


----------



## Groudon (22. September 2009)

hey - wäre ich dabei ^^ gleich mal die Kurbel einfahren ^^ solange der hinterreifen hält (dummer schlach ... aber vor nächsten monat keein geld für neuen und solange er nur laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam luft verliert ^^ hab mich ans nachpumpen gewöhnt xD


----------



## thomaask (22. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hey - wäre ich dabei ^^ gleich mal die Kurbel einfahren ^^ solange der hinterreifen hält (dummer schlach ... aber vor nächsten monat keein geld für neuen und solange er nur laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam luft verliert ^^ hab mich ans nachpumpen gewöhnt xD



ich habe entweder hier oder in dresden noch nen 1.95 irgendwas reifen. vielleicht nix besonderes, dafür für lau und NEU 
ach, und in c, glaube ich zumindest, habe ich auch noch paar specialized drahtreifen, nicht neu, aber mit profil, da wenig und von nem mädel gefahren.


----------



## Groudon (22. September 2009)

ach quark ^^ der MK hÃ¤lt schon noch ne weile ^^ hab da bissl viel heiÃe luft drum rum gemacht 

ist ja eher, dass der Sclauch iwelche Schleicher hat, die ich ne finde xD und die 6â¬ fÃ¼r den Schlauch krieg ich IWO auch noch her  die findet man in irgendeiner ecke wirklich

wo soll morgen die Feierabendrunde hingehen??? Bissl die WÃ¤lder bzw. Parks um Chemnitz durchforsten??


----------



## thomaask (23. September 2009)

ich denke, das der droessirider den guide macht. von daher keine ahnung wo es lang geht - vielleicht abm strecke. würde mich jedenfalls mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. September 2009)

konnt eheute leider nicht ... wieder 'n Durchschlag -.- man ey ... wieso hab ich nich diese evrdammten 6â¬ fÃ¼r nen neuen Schlauch *heul* ... Omas sind och grad ne da ... meine Mum hat die woche schon 20â¬ geliehen -.- shit ...


----------



## damista (23. September 2009)

wieder durchschlag? mach mal mehr luft rein..... was fährst du denn für schläuche bisher? 
ist ja nicht normal. Bei mir gab es gehäuft sowas nur dann, wenn ich mit ultraleicht-schläuchen unterwegs gewesen bin.

Ich schau mal nach, ob ich hier noch Schläuche rum liegen habe. Latex auf jeden fall - aber die hab ich nicht grundlos wieder aus dem Rad verbannt!


----------



## Groudon (23. September 2009)

jop ^^ ich habe die stink normalen Continental drauf ... und die verlieren iwie luft über Nacht um die paar Bar und wenn ich früh zur Schule fahr (vorher aufpumpe) und dann nach 6h unterricht heim fahre ist natürkich noch ca. 1.5-2.0 bar drinne und hab heite das hitnerrad vergessen an ner stufe hochzuziehen und pfffff

ich finde aber auch keine eindeutigen schleicher - naja- ich find schon iwie neue schläuche


----------



## damista (23. September 2009)

hast du den schlauch wirlich mal richig dick aufgepumpt, unter wasser gehalten und abgedrückt? Damit hab ich bisher jedes Leck gefunden - egal wie klein!
insgesamt klingt´s bei dir nach nem sehr kleinen loch. bzw. vielleicht steckt sogar nochwas drin! auch mal den mantel innen nachgeschaut, dass da nix mehr irgendwo drin steckt?


----------



## Groudon (23. September 2009)

ja - alles schon gemacht - aber werd das bei gelegenheit nochmal machen wegen dem aufpumpen richtig fett usw .... hab nur grad keene pumpe da ^^


----------



## thomaask (23. September 2009)

möcht wissen, was manche hier mit ihren schläuchen machen, das die immer luft verlieren ...

dank an den guide der heutigen tour. ging quer durch die stadt durch den zeisigwald und dann größtenteils die abm-strecke entlang. ich hatte am ende, ca. 2h45min irgendetwas um die 42km, x höhenmeter auf der uhr.


----------



## Groudon (23. September 2009)

hehe ^^ schläuche werden bei mir zerstochen xD

ist doch mal ne feine abendrunde  vlt bin ich next time dabei wenns klappt


----------



## Groudon (24. September 2009)

so - hab mir jetzt nen neuen Schlauch versorgt (ENDLICH) und meinen letzten und 10.(!!!) Flicken auf den alten getan xD der wird mal vorsichtshalber behalten - sollte nun endlich dicht sein ^^

nur brauch ich jetzt neues flickzeug  aber solange der neue hält 

Fährt am Samstag eigentlich noch jemand die 24h Strecke 14 Uhr mit ab??? Und hat am Nachmittag noch Zeit bissl iwo hin zu fahren???


----------



## kingking (24. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> so - hab mir jetzt nen neuen Schlauch versorgt (ENDLICH) und meinen letzten und 10.(!!!) Flicken auf den alten getan xD der wird mal vorsichtshalber behalten - sollte nun endlich dicht sein ^^
> 
> nur brauch ich jetzt neues flickzeug  aber solange der neue hält
> 
> Fährt am Samstag eigentlich noch jemand die 24h Strecke 14 Uhr mit ab??? Und hat am Nachmittag noch Zeit bissl iwo hin zu fahren???




denkst du das interessiert einen?
willst du jetzt ne spende oder waas? 

Wir sind hier nicht bei twitter wo jeder typ schreibt was er den ganzen tag gemacht hat.

Doppelpost auch noch, unmöglich man.

10Flicken auf dem schlauch?!, spricht ja echt für deinen mantel!
Außerdem is das Die ABM strecke die am samstag abgefahrn wird und nicht 24H.
Wir sehen uns da


----------



## Groudon (24. September 2009)

Okay - stimmt. Ist sie ABM-Strecke. Hatte nen Denkfehler, sry.

Aber bitte sei doch nicht gleich so bissl angepisst (les ich zum. bei dir raus). Ist ein Forum und der Thread heißt nur "Chemnitz ... reloaded". Keine besondere Bezeichnung also bitte nicht gleich so grantig. 

Aber cool wenn jmd mitfährt. Bin gespannt wie das Event wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (25. September 2009)

Exclamation  AW: Das sagenhafte Zschopautal
LAST MINUTE

2 Plätze frei! Anmeldung per @-mail noch möglich! Treff heute ab 17.00 Uhr Jugendherberge Falkenhain an der Talsperre Kriebstein. Es wird persönlich von mir gegrillt und serviert!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## droessirider (25. September 2009)

kingking schrieb:


> denkst du das interessiert einen?
> willst du jetzt ne spende oder waas?
> 
> Wir sind hier nicht bei twitter wo jeder typ schreibt was er den ganzen tag gemacht hat.
> ...



mann mann sei doch nicht so zickig forum ist ja irgendwo zum mitteilen da ausserdem ist groudon noch schüler und hat halt so seinen stress  is aber auch ok und wer bist du denn eigentlich ????
ein mal was im chemnitz thread geschrieben und schon bissel den macker raushängen lassen oder war es eher dein etwas sarcastischer humor ?


----------



## droessirider (25. September 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> möcht wissen, was manche hier mit ihren schläuchen machen, das die immer luft verlieren ...
> 
> dank an den guide der heutigen tour. ging quer durch die stadt durch den zeisigwald und dann größtenteils die abm-strecke entlang. ich hatte am ende, ca. 2h45min irgendetwas um die 42km, x höhenmeter auf der uhr.



kein thema mach mer mal wieder irgend ne wochenendrunde mit bissel ruhe hab halt in der woche abends ne so viel ruhe zwecks familie darum war ich etwas hibbelig und irgend wie immer am drängeln  wie du gemerkt hast 
du hattest auch recht mit der aussage " du hast doch feierabend " nur ich leider nicht die ruhe dazu 

man könnte auch mal zum Stausee Oberwald fahren sind von mir hin und rück 56km fast nur wald und feld ???????
aber erst mal abm dann weiter sehen wat dat wetter macht im herbst


----------



## Groudon (25. September 2009)

man hat doch funktionskleidung  wetter is da nicht so schlimm wenns ne grad schüttet ^^

aber sone Feierabendrunde wär ich gerne dabei oder nächstes Wochenende am SO nachm ABM am Samstag ne Runde drehen ^^ mal sehen


----------



## thomaask (26. September 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> kein thema mach mer mal wieder irgend ne wochenendrunde mit bissel ruhe hab halt in der woche abends ne so viel ruhe zwecks familie darum war ich etwas hibbelig und irgend wie immer am drängeln  wie du gemerkt hast
> du hattest auch recht mit der aussage " du hast doch feierabend " nur ich leider nicht die ruhe dazu
> 
> man könnte auch mal zum Stausee Oberwald fahren sind von mir hin und rück 56km fast nur wald und feld ???????
> aber erst mal abm dann weiter sehen wat dat wetter macht im herbst



das tempo war schon gut, sowas öfter und es stellt sich ein trainingseffekt ein und dann bin vielleicht auch ich am berg etwas schneller


----------



## Andreas_70 (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen nochmal das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und mich in Richtung Fichtelberg aufmachen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich anschließen. Los geht's gegen 9:30 am Wasserschloss Klaffenbach (oder nach Absprache). 
Da ich mit meinem neuen Bike (Centurion Cyclocross) fahre werde, geht es eher weniger über Trails.

Andreas


----------



## droessirider (26. September 2009)

@thomaask

wie du gesagt hast kondition ist ne trainingssache und man muss sich dabei eigentlich nicht stressen da du wie du sagtest nicht vor hast rennen zu fahren  also keine angst vorm nächsten mal , vieleicht in ner größeren gruppe da fällt es leichter 
hat trotzdem spaß gemacht also gern wieder !


----------



## droessirider (26. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> man hat doch funktionskleidung  wetter is da nicht so schlimm wenns ne grad schüttet ^^
> 
> aber sone Feierabendrunde wär ich gerne dabei oder nächstes Wochenende am SO nachm ABM am Samstag ne Runde drehen ^^ mal sehen



meinst du nach dem rennen im anschluß warts ab ,ab montag solls wetter bescheidener werden wie fast immer zum abm  
dreh aber je nach befinden die woche noch ein oder zwei kleine FARunden 
nix besonderes nur so bissel grundlage ohne krassen druck 
sonntag wird bei mir nix da junior seinen papa auch noch sehen will 
ach wie war denn heute das abfahren vom abm wie viele waren da ??????????


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

waren relativ viele ... hab nicht nachgezählt ^^ würde aber schon so auf 40 Leute oder mehr tippen ^^

konnte leider nur bis zum Bach bei der ersten Gruppe mitfahren ... hatte 'n Kettenklemmer -.- sone ******* auch

aber war ok - waren nette leute dabei, aber hab leider den Teil für die "Bergsprintwertung" verpasst da vor mir keiner fuhr und ich deswegen alleine gefahren bin

naja - hoffe mal Wetter wird nicht zu wässrig ... sonst wird die Hammergrundabfahrt ja eine einzige Rutschparty ... ^^

mit einer Tour meinte ich dá den 04.10. - so als Tag für ne kleene Tour (iwo hin)

werde die woche am DI oder MI wohl nochmal die ABM abfahren - vlt kömmer zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (27. September 2009)

jo könnte denke ich klappen evt. mittwoch eine runde mal gucken 
bin noch unschlüßig da erkältung kurieren wichtiger erscheint  hab schon bei dem geilen wetter am WE gekotzt wie Sau wenn ich auch nur nen Biker gesehen habe  

zum Heulen dabei war ich kraft mäßig zur zeit so gut drauf wie selten zuvor ging nicht mal ne Grundlagenrunde zum schreien aber das wird schon in zwei tagen sieht die welt schon wieder ganz anders aus 
 aber um probleme am bike bist du auch nicht gerade arm oder wie seh ich das  Groudon ?????????


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

hehe ^^ momentan läuft alles wieder ^^ aber den Umwerfer bekomm ich auch nocht 100% schleiffrei ^^ iwo hackts imma -.-

dafür ist der neue Schlauch endlich dicht !!


----------



## droessirider (27. September 2009)

@Groudon
na wenigstens hast du den wieder hinbekommen 
schade um die zehn flicken 
ich meld mich noch mal bei dir .
zur not würdest du auch am donnerstag mit fahren ???
kann sein dat es bei mir ne anders geht von wo kommst du überhaupt genau schick mir ne pm


----------



## damista (29. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ^^ aber den Umwerfer bekomm ich auch nocht 100% schleiffrei ^^


Bring zur nächsten Tour mal 10min mehr mit.. da bekommen wir das schon hin. was isses für einer?
Bin nun wieder in c.... wenn die woche nochwas gefahren wird, hier melden. hänge mich sicherlich mit ran


----------



## Groudon (29. September 2009)

Hab den XT Top-Swing ^^ geht jetzt ganz gut ... schleift in 44-11 nur minimal

Ich werde am Mittwoch nochmal eine Runde drehen. Bin 15 Uhr mit Schule fertig und dann wenn ich es schaffe 15:30 Uhr in Chemnitz, so dass ich dann versuche 16:30 Uhr oben am Startplatz (bei der Mittelschule) zu sein und nochmal eine Runde drehen.

DO + FR mach ich dann Ruhetag. ^^ Will ja nicht mit Schmerzen an Start gehen.


----------



## racing_basti (29. September 2009)

morgen abend 19.15uhr: nightride von und mit den jungs von biker&boarder.
treffpunkt ist wohl wieder am laden.
ich denke ich werd morgen mitfahren, will ja mal die neue lampe unter richtigen bedingungen testen 
wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (29. September 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> morgen abend 19.15uhr: nightride von und mit den jungs von biker&boarder.
> treffpunkt ist wohl wieder am laden.
> ich denke ich werd morgen mitfahren, will ja mal die neue lampe unter richtigen bedingungen testen
> wer kommt noch mit?




Hast du eine Ahnung wie lange der Spaß gehen wird?


----------



## racing_basti (29. September 2009)

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber ich schätze mal so 2h.


----------



## Groudon (29. September 2009)

wenn ich ne ordentliche Ausrüstung hätte wär ich dabei ... aber mit meiner Funzel wird man grademal gesehen ^^ selber sehen is da net viel ^^

was könnt ihr da so empfehlen??? und welche Strecke fahren die Jungs vom B&B ab?


----------



## racing_basti (29. September 2009)

ich glaub bei lampenempfehlungen bin ich im moment etwas, naja, voreingenommen 

kommt drauf an was du für gutes licht ausgeben willst. bei mir im blog findest du eine recht neue lampe...

aber ich hätte noch meine "alte" 20W lampe, die könnte ich auch verleihen für die tour. licht ist hell, aber den akku mit seinen 3kg musste selber im rucksack mitschleppen 

was morgen für runde gefahren wird weiß ich auch noch nicht. ich fahr ja nur mit


----------



## Groudon (29. September 2009)

hehe ^^ wir haben nur eine Kopflampe vom Bergsteigen oder so mit 8 LED's aber damit will ich mich nicht so wirklic auf trails bewegen - und am DO steht ' Aufsatz an

next time vlt  zudem will ich ja MI Nachmittag nochmal 'n ABM fahren


----------



## racing_basti (29. September 2009)

vielleicht fahren wir ja auch richtung ABM. aber da lass ich mich auch mal überraschen...


----------



## damista (29. September 2009)

ich mach´s wetter und zeit abhängig. vorsorglich lade ich aber schonmal die akkus.
hätte ich gewusst, dass die lampen dieses jahr nochmal für sowas zum einsatz kommen, hätte ich mich doch schon mal drum gekümmert, dass eine fenix repariert wird... naja, zur not muss es eben mit der normal leuchtenden und der inzwischen sehr dunklen gehen.


----------



## Iselz (29. September 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aber ich hätte noch meine "alte" 20W lampe, die könnte ich auch verleihen für die tour. licht ist hell, aber den akku mit seinen 3kg musste selber im rucksack mitschleppen



*meld* --> es sei denn du bekommst morgen noch ein paket ;-)


----------



## racing_basti (30. September 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> *meld* --> es sei denn du bekommst morgen noch ein paket ;-)



du könntest sogar mit 80W fahren
ich hab ja noch die ersatzlampe vom 24h hier, da könntest du eine auf den lenker machen und 3 auf den helm basteln... 
aber da würde dann sicher ne ufo-warnung rausgegeben werden


----------



## genervtbin (30. September 2009)

und wer schleppt dann den 3kilo akku? armes isel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. September 2009)

war heute nochmal auf der ABM-Strecke - was soll ich sagen ... es war NASS und DRECKIG xD aber rüsch geil =)

hoffe nur, dass es am FR und SA wirklich trocken bleibt und vorallem die Hammergrundabfahrt nicht schwimmen geht ... 


ist der Kerl mit dem weißen Canyon AM hier auch im Forum unterwegs??? der fuhr heute wieder vor mir ^^


----------



## damista (30. September 2009)

genervtbin schrieb:


> und wer schleppt dann den 3kilo akku? armes isel


von nüx, kommt nüx!


----------



## racing_basti (30. September 2009)

@genervtbin von isel: im vergleich zu den letzten wochen war das "rucksäckchen" heute federleicht


----------



## kingking (1. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> war heute nochmal auf der ABM-Strecke - was soll ich sagen ... es war NASS und DRECKIG xD aber rüsch geil =)
> 
> hoffe nur, dass es am FR und SA wirklich trocken bleibt und vorallem die Hammergrundabfahrt nicht schwimmen geht ...
> 
> ...




Ey war heute auch...hat ja geregnet.
Und es war ebenfalls RÜÜÜÜÜSSCH geil =)^^


----------



## droessirider (1. Oktober 2009)

war gestern war noch nicht ganz so nass aber trotzdem ne feine sache wenn man davon absieht das ich nach einer woche ohne biken fast 40min gebraucht habe um in den tritt zu kommen  peinlich aber war halt krank was solls wat muss , muss  

Night Ride is ne coole sache hab leider noch nicht viel in der richtung gemacht nur drei bis viermal mit meinen zwei funzeln die beim besten willen keine ausleuchtung bringen 
welche lampen könntet ihr denn so empfehlen für die geschichte ?


----------



## Groudon (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde hoffentlich am SA nicht zuviel Zeit auf der Hammergrund Abfahrt lassen wenns so matschig ist und beim Anstieg gleich danach. Meine Konkurrenz ist mit 56min, 59min und 61min sehr dicht beieinander und 3. Platz in der AK wär doch was. ^^


----------



## thomaask (1. Oktober 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> Night Ride is ne coole sache hab leider noch nicht viel in der richtung gemacht nur drei bis viermal mit meinen zwei funzeln die beim besten willen keine ausleuchtung bringen
> welche lampen könntet ihr denn so empfehlen für die geschichte ?



also in dd haben viele eigenbaulampen mit mehreren super hellen led's.


----------



## droessirider (1. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich werde hoffentlich am SA nicht zuviel Zeit auf der Hammergrund Abfahrt lassen wenns so matschig ist und beim Anstieg gleich danach. Meine Konkurrenz ist mit 56min, 59min und 61min sehr dicht beieinander und 3. Platz in der AK wär doch was. ^^




 dannach so wie der zur zeit aussieht ne matschige sache scheiß forstrambos mit ihren kisten   morgen solls auch noch bissel regnen mal gucken am sonnabend solls wohl meist trocken bleiben  heißt die strecke ist trotzdem ne nasse angelegenheit naja bisschen spass muss sein  
bis samstag an alle die mitfahren beim abm oder halt zuschauer sind


----------



## droessirider (5. Oktober 2009)

@Groudon Gratulation zum 3.platz in deiner AK  super coole sache vorallem mit dem Hinterreifen vieleicht solltest du eher auf slicks umsteigen  
Respect es war mir eine große freude euch alle mal live zu sehen bei mir lief es nicht ganz so toll wadenkrampf und blockaden durch bergauf schieber die eim direkt vors rad fallen und nicht aus den klickern kommen is halt so kann man nix machen leider nur 2.23...h sonst 2.08...h aber nörgeln nutzt nichts nächstes jahr wirds besser 
Auch ganz GROß unser lieber "Diet" erstes Rennen und auf 40km gleichmal 64. von 269.startern mit ich glaube 1.58(59)...h super Leistung 
na und bin in meiner AK 57. is weniger wie 64.gesamt 
ansonsten ein geiler sonnabend ich bin trotzdem zufrieden da ich die woche zuvor ne hässliche Erkältung hatte war ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher ob ich starte aber sucht siegt der körper hats geschluckt und ich mein spass gehabt wie ihr anderen hoffentlich auch hoffe ein paar von euch fahren auch im winter ????

bis bald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (5. Oktober 2009)

ABM war wirklich mal wieder eine super veranstaltung  bericht gibts wie immer... siehe unten...

aber da die saison noch nicht vorbei ist, wer hat morgen und/oder übermorgen zeit und lust die letzte semesterferienwoche zu nutzen und mit dem rad richtung fichtelberg/auersberg aufzubrechen? 
einziger haken: beides werden straßenrunden


----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2009)

danke für den Glückwunsch ^^ war aber auch haar-scharf =P

bei mir geht es ab SA in die Schweiz =) leider werd ich da alleene rumgurken und mal sehen ob ich hoch aufn Napf radel ... so einsam ^^


----------



## diet (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, scheen war´s und nun bin ich heiß  auf die nächsten Rennen.
Das nächste mal fahre ich hoffentlich nicht wieder am Zeil vorbei und laß den kurz davor überholten vor mir ankommen 
War schön euch alle mal gesehen zu haben, vielleicht kommen wir ja mal dazu gemeinsam ne Runde zu drehen.
Am Wochenende vielleicht, wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen?!?
@racing Basti: leider arbeite ich immer bis 18.00 Uhr, wird also nix 
@ droessirider: ist schon ne Sache nach und mit leichter Erkältung ein Rennen mitzufahren 
@ Groudon: hoffe du hast jetzt einige neue Sponsoren gefunden   denn Reifen spielen ne wichtige Rolle bei so ner Veranstaltung. Zwar mußt du treten aber das übertragen machen die


----------



## thomaask (6. Oktober 2009)

OFF TOPIC

hat hier jemande gerade ne PS3 80GB zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2009)

naja ^^ meine Sponsoren sind meine Mum, mein Taschengeld und meine Omma  ^^ 

muss mal sehen - der Reifen wird noch bissl gefahren ^^ gab grad wieder Geld aber sofort neuen kaufen - mal sehen ^^ erstmal noch paar kilometer fahren xD


----------



## damista (6. Oktober 2009)

wie habt ihr denn das eigentlich hin bekommen, ne gleiche zeitmessung zu erhalten? mit dem transponder ja eigentlich ein ding der unmöglichkeit... auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch.

Ich bedanke mich zu allererst mal beim Wettergott - der war ja recht gut aufgelegt. Bei  mir lief es soweit ganz gut. Mir war allem voran wichtig keine Probleme mehr mit der Hand zu haben und somit wieder Gefühl für´s Bike zu bekommen ( wie lang so ein oller EBM-Sturz doch nachwirken kann). Beides hat sehr gut geklappt. Die Zeit war so lala, aber für momentan eher wenig fahren ging das i.O. Irgendwie fehlt mir jedes Jahr auf´s neue die Motivation, die Form der Saisonhöhepunkt zu konservieren. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne versuchen meine Form nächste Saison noch besser zu machen. =)

Ich Depp hab mir am Anfang nicht den Plan durchgelesen, wo drinne stand, dass man den Transponder da ranhalten muss. xD Hab den also in der Kurve üverholt und die Dame wieß mich darauf hin - ich war aber noch bissl perplex und da war er hinter mir, scheint aber wohl noch KURZ vor mir rangehalten zu haben und dann ich. Das haben die sich wohl gemerkt und da ich zuerst da war er aber wohl 0.5s eher das Ding rangehalten hat haben sie uns wohl beide drauf gestellt. ^^ Aber mir egal. =) Bin echt erstaunt, dass ich bei meinem ersten Rennen gleich 3. wurde - auch wenn der mit ausreden kam wie "mein beine waren heute zu und blablabla"


----------



## phreak007 (6. Oktober 2009)

Jo, guter Start fürs erste Rennen, Glückwunsch 

Mich hat leider der Plattenteufel im Schlamm kurz vorm steilsten Anstieg erwischt...


----------



## droessirider (6. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne versuchen meine Form nächste Saison noch besser zu machen. =)
> 
> Ich Depp hab mir am Anfang nicht den Plan durchgelesen, wo drinne stand, dass man den Transponder da ranhalten muss. xD Hab den also in der Kurve üverholt und die Dame wieß mich darauf hin - ich war aber noch bissl perplex und da war er hinter mir, scheint aber wohl noch KURZ vor mir rangehalten zu haben und dann ich. Das haben die sich wohl gemerkt und da ich zuerst da war er aber wohl 0.5s eher das Ding rangehalten hat haben sie uns wohl beide drauf gestellt. ^^ Aber mir egal. =) Bin echt erstaunt, dass ich bei meinem ersten Rennen gleich 3. wurde - auch wenn der mit ausreden kam wie "mein beine waren heute zu und blablabla"



TROTZDEM NEN GROßES DING GLEICH MAL DRITTER ZU WERDEN 
scheiß auf beine blabla du weißt das du schneller warst und das zählt aber jetzt werdet blos nicht alle zu den totalen racefreaks bleibt mountainbiker mit herz und seele hab kein bock bei touren mit euch jedesmal im grenzbereich zu fahren . lol


----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2009)

hehe xD nein ^^ aber so ein Rennen ist schon was feines =) nächstes Jahr vlt auch beim Start im vorderen Viertel und nicht im letzten Achtel des Starterfeldes 

Auf eine Tour hätte ich so in 2 Wochen Lust. Bin ja ab Samstag bis die Woche drauf Sonntag weg (8 Tage) in der Schweiz =) (Bilder kommen sicher ^^) und würde dann gerne in der 2. Woche (bei uns Ferien) eine Tour machen. Das Wochenende wird sich da sicher anbieten (also dieses Wochenende in 2 Wochen). Das Wetter wird schon mitspielen.

Vlt lernt man dann mal paar neue Touren kennen. ^^ Hab jetzt nachm ABM keen Trainingsgebiet mehr. xD Die Strecke hängt mir nun nachm 50. mal abfahrenoder so ausm Hals raus. xD


----------



## damista (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey... den 50 mal abfahren hast du wahrscheinlich deinen 3. Platz  zu verdanken. Also mal nicht so abschätzig hier 

Für die Schweiz wünsche ich dir mal ganz viel Glück mit dem Wetter. Plane aber mal lieber paar Schlechtwettervarianten ein. War letztes Jahr selbst Ende September in der Schweiz und wollte nochmal bissl in die Berge. Frost und Neuschnee haben da aber irgendwie was dagegen gehabt. Naja - und was der Stuntzi bis vor paar Tagen in den ( klimatisch günstigeren Südalpen) schon so erleben durfte, hast ja bestimmt selbst gelesen. Daher - pack nebenbei wenigstens noch zwei-drei Alternativklamotten zur Bikekluft ein. Viel Spass dort


----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2009)

danke ^^ naja - und wenn es nur flachland-biken ist ^^

der Freund meiner Mum wohnt ja dort von daher ^^ die hatten letzte Woche noch 25°C xD wie das auf dem 1400m hohen Napf aussieht weeßsch aber auch nicht

ja - das training hat sicher dabei zugetragen dass ich 3. wurde ^^ hoffe jedoch, dass das nicht negativ ist, nicht dass ich immer jede strecke 10x abfahren muss damit ich ne reele chance habe ^^


----------



## thomaask (6. Oktober 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> TROTZDEM NEN GROßES DING GLEICH MAL DRITTER ZU WERDEN
> scheiß auf beine blabla du weißt das du schneller warst und das zählt aber jetzt werdet blos nicht alle zu den totalen racefreaks bleibt mountainbiker mit herz und seele hab kein bock bei touren mit euch jedesmal im grenzbereich zu fahren . lol



grenzbereich - darauf hab ich keine lust. ich fahre mountainbike aus freude in der natur zu sein, schöne trail zu fahren und spaß zu haben. sobald ich hinterher bin rennen zu fahren und die gewinnen zu wollen ist das bei mir zwang.


----------



## racing_basti (7. Oktober 2009)

am 2.11. starte der winterpokal 09/10.
gibts schon teams aus chemnitz?
wenn ja, wer fährt mit wem zusammen?


----------



## Trottel (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch noch Teamlos.


----------



## diet (8. Oktober 2009)

Erklärt mir mal bitte wie das läuft bei dem Winterpokal! ...hab da keine Ahnung von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (8. Oktober 2009)

er soll der motivation dienen. du trägst deine trainingseinheiten dort ein (wenn du willst zusammen mit 4 anderen) und bekommst je nach sportart punkte. beim radfahren bzw. skilanglauf gibt es die meisten punkte (1punkt pro 15min). so entsteht mehr oder weniger ein kleiner wettkampf, da es dann von allen teams bzw auch von allen mitgliedern ein ranking gibt...


----------



## diet (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie und wo?


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2009)

Das ist hier im Forum. Ganz oben vor "Bikemarkt" steh noch Winterpokal. (oben in der kleinen Leiste)

So ... ich werd morgen Abend hoffentlich nochmal ne Runde mit nem Kumpel drehen. ^^ Die ganze Woche ne gefahren. *hehe*

Und dann gehtz SA um 7 Uhr auch schon los. *freu* Ich hoffe ich kann paar schöne Fotos mitbringen und gutes Wetter!


----------



## phreak007 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hätte auch wieder Interesse, in nem Team mitzufahren


----------



## Kallesurf (12. Oktober 2009)

Miriquidi Tour am Sonntag war hart aber richtig gut ! 
Zum beschliffenen Kettenblatt hat sich noch ein aufgeschlitzter Albert gesellt ,  dass kommt davon wenn man mit 'nem Hardtail Endurostrecken fährt.

Schöne Woche allerseits


----------



## droessirider (13. Oktober 2009)

@kallesurf
aber du erwartest jetzt kein mitleid oder ? 

wer macht beim team im winterpokal mit oder wer hat bock drauf ein team auf zustellen ???????????
winterbiken fetzt


----------



## Groudon (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte boqq. ^^ Die ein oder andere Winter-Tour werd ich sicher auch fahren. Ich meld mich die Tage nochmal. Hier in der Schweiz ist es noch ohne Schnee bei herrlichen 12°C. ^^


----------



## racing_basti (14. Oktober 2009)

falls heute jemand nach dresden fährt/fahren will... ich werd gegen 13:45 durch chemnitz fahren. 
geboten wird windschatten und ein kurzweilige fahrt


----------



## Iselz (14. Oktober 2009)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
aber dann nimm mal bitte sicherheitstechnisch den schlüssel mit ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (14. Oktober 2009)

So, ich hab da mal ein Team aufgemacht. Nun prügelt euch um die noch verfügbaren vier Plätze! Alle die´s  nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, müssen eben Eigeninitiative walten lassen.

Edit: Och nee, im Teamnamen einen Buchstaben vergessen. Wer trägt dann mal bitte per Edding nach?


----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2009)

Bin hier doch nicht auf den 1400m hohen Napf mehr gefahren. Ist bei gut -5°C dann auch kein Vergügen ohne winddichte lange Hose und ohne Thermohose drunter.

Allerdings haben wir hier keinen Zentimeter Schnee hier im Emmental (~500-600m hoch). Allerdings auch nur ab 12 Uhr Temperaturen zwischen 3°C und 6°C. *brr*

Hab heute dennoch paar Pics gemacht und die letzten zwei Tage (da warens  noch 10-16°C ^^).

Weitere im Album.



 





 





 



Liebe Grüße ans verschneite Deutschland.   Ab MO binsch ja och wieder da. ^^


----------



## Groudon (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
fährt die Woche irgendjemand ml ne Runde durch die Gegend? Hätte Lust auf ne Runde.

PS: Iwie kannich Beträge, älter als 24h, nicht mehr editieren oO


----------



## droessirider (20. Oktober 2009)

na wieder in der heimat wie war es "kalt" ? wars heute früh als ich um sechs auf arbeit gefahren bin auch -3 c° brrr... und dann kein licht im stadtpark nightride yeah wie geil war das denn ich glaube ich hab jede nur denkbare pfütze mitgenommen die es gab aber helmlampe ist der brüller brauch nur noch ne gute lampe für den lenker mal sehen bin am suchen jemand nen tipp ????
im harthwald kann mann auch nett fahren oberhalb von klaffenbach paar wege und trails fahren
fahre morgen nach der arbeit halb fünf wieder ne runde fahre allerdings in neukirchen am gewerbegebiet los da ich da in der nähe arbeite und mit rad auf arbeit bin ?!


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2009)

morgen abend wollen wir wieder mit freunden was trinken gehen ^^

war heute meine neue Reifenkombi MK 2.2" Prot (v) + RK 2.2" SS (h) auf ner 80km Tour einfahren und war ganz angenehm bei den Temperaturen mit ner Thermo-Hose, Bikehose und Knielingen ... nur Überschuhe brauch ich UNBEDINGT (werden SA bestellt)

am DO hätte ich Lust auf biken oder FR ^^

'n Bekanter fährt die hier KLICK - bin sie schon gefahren und ist echt krasse Lampe - er und Kumpelz haben sie alle bei nem 24h Race getestet und sind alle mehr als zufrieden  kann man also nur empfehlen

PS: Wir hatten die ganzen Tage immer um die 6-15°C - nur eine Nacht mal unter 0°C - am letzten Tag waren wir bei Freunden und es hat plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel angefangen zu hageln - ansonsten nur kalt, sonnig und klare Luft  echt genial - waren ja aber auch nur auf 500m etwa und mein höchstes Ziel war da bei ca. 750m ^^ der nächst höchste Berg (Napf) ist 1400m hoch und lag dauerhaft unter 0°C


----------



## droessirider (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hab heute noch keine überschuhe gebraucht aber auf meine windstopper hose wollte ich auch nicht verzichten genau wie windstopper jacke .

danke die ist ja sogar bezahlbar denke die hol ich mir noch dazu ich will aussehen wie ein weihnachtsbaum und flugzeuge anlocken wie ne landebahnbefeuerung geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2009)

hehe ^^ die Lampe wäre auch etwas für mich - doch aktuell sind andere dinge dran

hat sonst jmd am WE Zeit zum Biken?


----------



## droessirider (20. Oktober 2009)

wollte bei entsprechendem wetter am we nochmal die augustusburgrunde fahren die wir zum biketreffen gefahren sind weiß nur noch nicht genau wann aber in den nächsten tagen wird es sich entscheiden kann sein ich muss sonnabend arbeiten  mal sehen ich melde mich hier und sage bescheid wann und wo !


----------



## damista (20. Oktober 2009)

die Sigma ist zu teuer fÃ¼r das, was sie kann.  Wenns klein und handlich mit ordentlich Bums sein soll, dann rate ich zur Fenix LD20 ( hab selbst den VorgÃ¤nger L2D - unterscheiden sich im prinzip nur an Ã¤uÃeren Details). Kannst dich ja gern demnÃ¤chst mal vor Ort Ã¼berzeugen. Kostet im Globetrotter 59,90â¬. DafÃ¼r kannst du die dann auch mit handelsÃ¼blichen AA-Akkus betreiben. Ne rundum gute Sache.

alternativ, wennÂ´s noch mehr Leistung haben soll, wÃ¼rde ich mal ne DX Lampe ins Auge fassen ( schwirrt hier im Forum als Lupine Tesla Klon rum). Die kostet im Endeffekt das, was die Fenix kostet, leistet aber gut das doppelte an sichtbarer Helligkeit. Einziger knackpunkt - muss Ã¼ber china bezogen werden. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich aber fÃ¼r mich und nen Kumpel trotzdem mal in Angriff nehmen. Fenix war zwar bisher richtig top - aber mehr geht immer. Wenn Interesse besteht, kÃ¶nnte man ja entsprechend gemeinsam ne aktion starten.


----------



## thomaask (21. Oktober 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> wollte bei entsprechendem wetter am we nochmal die augustusburgrunde fahren die wir zum biketreffen gefahren sind weiß nur noch nicht genau wann aber in den nächsten tagen wird es sich entscheiden kann sein ich muss sonnabend arbeiten  mal sehen ich melde mich hier und sage bescheid wann und wo !



wenn ich meine gabel etc. bis dahin wieder am rädchen habe wäre ich evtl. auch mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Kallesurf (21. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> 'n Bekanter fährt die hier KLICK - bin sie schon gefahren und ist echt krasse Lampe - er und Kumpelz haben sie alle bei nem 24h Race getestet und sind alle mehr als zufrieden  kann man also nur empfehlen



Hier soger 10,- preiswerter, bestelle meistens da. Als Fernlicht sollte die echt gut sein.


----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

damista schrieb:


> die Sigma ist zu teuer fÃ¼r das, was sie kann.  Wenns klein und handlich mit ordentlich Bums sein soll, dann rate ich zur Fenix LD20 ( hab selbst den VorgÃ¤nger L2D - unterscheiden sich im prinzip nur an Ã¤uÃeren Details). Kannst dich ja gern demnÃ¤chst mal vor Ort Ã¼berzeugen. Kostet im Globetrotter 59,90â¬. DafÃ¼r kannst du die dann auch mit handelsÃ¼blichen AA-Akkus betreiben. Ne rundum gute Sache.
> 
> alternativ, wennÂ´s noch mehr Leistung haben soll, wÃ¼rde ich mal ne DX Lampe ins Auge fassen ( schwirrt hier im Forum als Lupine Tesla Klon rum). Die kostet im Endeffekt das, was die Fenix kostet, leistet aber gut das doppelte an sichtbarer Helligkeit. Einziger knackpunkt - muss Ã¼ber china bezogen werden. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich aber fÃ¼r mich und nen Kumpel trotzdem mal in Angriff nehmen. Fenix war zwar bisher richtig top - aber mehr geht immer. Wenn Interesse besteht, kÃ¶nnte man ja entsprechend gemeinsam ne aktion starten.



da mÃ¼ss mer nochmal drÃ¼ber reden mit der bestell sache in china wÃ¤re evt. auch dabei eine zu bestellen ?!ach vor ort Ã¼berzeugen ist gut und der preis ebenso aber die dx finde ich auch interessant !!

wegen der tour am we kann ich leider noch nix genaues sagen da die arbeit noch in der schwebe ist  zur not dann halt am sonntag obwohl mir samstag lieber wÃ¤re  mal sehen zeit und treffpunkt kommt wie versprochen .


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

mhm - hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo ih mrogen eventuell fahren könnte??? leider hat ja niemand zeit =( und 1-2 runden ABM wären meine letzten alternativen ... mir gehen die ideen aus =(


----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

wo fährst du denn sonst noch ich fahre ganz gerne mal am totenstein bissel den hang über verschiedene trails hoch und runter oder via totenstein nach oberwald zum stausee  ach und morgen solls eh regnen dann fahr doch zum kunnerstein und die serpentienen runter richtung zschopautalweg richtung hennersdorf und dann sternmühlental über den großen erdmannsdorfer rundweg nach euba nicht den abm anstieg hoch sondern gleich nach der straße rechts hoch und durch den zeisigwald zurück oder du wartest bis zum we wenn ich die angekündigte runde fahre da gehört der auch dazu ?!!!!!!


----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm - hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo ih mrogen eventuell fahren könnte??? leider hat ja niemand zeit =( und 1-2 runden ABM wären meine letzten alternativen ... mir gehen die ideen aus =(



leider ich hätte zeit wenn du für mich arbeiten gehst ?????????????????


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

tut mir leid ^^ is nich xD dann fahr ich wohl wieder die viadukt-tour - um wenigstens mal wiedder raus zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> tut mir leid ^^ is nich xD dann fahr ich wohl wieder die viadukt-tour - um wenigstens mal wiedder raus zu kommen



hast du gelesen was ich auf der seite zuvor geschrieben habe ein paar vorschläge für dich die ich sonst noch so fahre !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

oh ^^ ich hb bloß auf der seite hier deinen kommentar gelesen ----- hab den beitrag vorher nicht gesehen ... tut mir leid - EHRLICH sorry

EDIT: Am Sonntag hoffe ich , ich kann dabei sein - muss wieder zu meinem vater und wenn ich bis zum mittag bleibe kann ich erst gegen 2 in chemnitz sein -.-


----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> oh ^^ ich hb bloß auf der seite hier deinen kommentar gelesen ----- hab den beitrag vorher nicht gesehen ... tut mir leid - EHRLICH sorry
> 
> EDIT: Am Sonntag hoffe ich , ich kann dabei sein - muss wieder zu meinem vater und wenn ich bis zum mittag bleibe kann ich erst gegen 2 in chemnitz sein -.-



sind halt nicht die 80km runden aber um 1-2stunden spass zu haben sollte es reichen 
vielleicht sehen wir uns am we


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

ich suche nur relativ schöne touren, egal wie lange  würde mich freuen wenn es dennoch klapt am SO (können ja auch etwas später losmachen - bis 18 uhr ist es ja hell) - ansonsten würde ich dann das nächste Wochenende vorschlagen für eine Tourplanung am Sonntag (da ich FR-SA mit meiner Schule in der sächsischen Schweiz bin zum Klettern)


----------



## racing_basti (22. Oktober 2009)

am sonntag ist es nur noch bis 17uhr hell... nicht vergessen die uhren umzustellen


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

danke - ganz vergessen ...damit bleiben ja wieder weniger stunden übrig -.- vlt schaffe ich es dennoch


----------



## droessirider (23. Oktober 2009)

denke ich fahre morgen gegen 12.30 uhr "sorry goudon sonntag geht ne "
wenn jemand bock hat 0172/9849905
denke 2-3 h wirds dauern treffen je nach dem aus welcher ecke in ctown ihr kommt denke zeisigwaldschenke ist passend .

ok ansonsten bis die tage


----------



## Groudon (24. Oktober 2009)

hey - da hätte ich ja boqq mit zu fahren  wo ist denn die Zeisigwaldschenke???


----------



## kreuziger (24. Oktober 2009)

hat morgen mittag (so ca. ab 11.30 uhr) evtl. einer lust auf ne runde im rabensteiner wald? bin heute schon mal paar runden dort gefahren und  fand es zur abwechslung mal ganz lustig.

mfg thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Runde am Samstag war wirklich toll.  Waren ein paar echt schöne Singletrails dabei (auch wenn ich fahrtechnisch nicht alle komplett mitnehmen konnte *schäm* ^^). Leider hab ich nächstes Wochenende keine Zeit zum fahren (ausfahrt mit dem Kurs ins Elbsandsteingebirge) aber vlt können wir in 2 Wochen wieder eine Tour mit mehreren Leuten machen - fände dich mal toll.


----------



## droessirider (25. Oktober 2009)

ja war ne schöne Ausfahrt mit einigem an Berg hoch und runter wie sich das gehört aber das mit der Fahrtechnik bekommst du auch noch hin nur keine Angst es kann nicht mehr passieren als das du  mal unsanft absteigst   aber vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste du musst nix überstürzen das wird immer besser je mehr mann üben kann und nicht so viel schiss vor wurzeln die beißen nicht sondern halten nur die Bäume 
aber mir hat es auch spass gemacht und da es dir ebenfalls gefallen hat gleich nochmehr hoffen ich konnte dir einiges an neuen Wegen zeigen das du mal wieder was neues zum fahren hast was du mit Trottel dem trailfreak abrollen kannst  
also dann bis zum nächsten Mal es war mir eine Freude und hat auch echt Laune gemacht Genußbiken pur .


----------



## thomaask (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo freunde des mtb-sports !

ich habe heute feststellen müssen, das am vergangenen wochenende unsere räder geschändet bzw. bestohlen wurden.
eine weißer disc LRS (felgen ohne aufkleber) mit schwarzen shimano naben und continental sport contact reifen, sowie shimano xt schnellspannern und shimano xt bremsscheiben wurden direkt vom rad demontiert. weiterhin fehlt eine schwarz gepulverte sattelstütze. diese wurde abgedreht um den durchmesser zu verringern. im oberen drittel ist also eine kante deutlich zu erkennen.
ausserdem fehlen 2 sättel, specialized toupe 130 schwarz und weiß.

falls also in nächster zeit leute auftachen, die genannte teile am bike haben oder verticken wollen, bitte mitteilen. ich bitte euch die augen offen zu halten. ihr alle könnt sicher nachvollziehen, das es ein scheiß gefühl ist, in den keller zu kommen und es steht nur noch die hälfte vom rad da, ganz abgesehen vom finanziellen aspekt.

gruß


----------



## damista (26. Oktober 2009)

oh, sehr unschön zu hören. klar werden augen und ohren offen gehalten! wo ist es denn genau passiert?


----------



## thomaask (26. Oktober 2009)

es ist genau zw. dem 24.10.2009 vormittag und 26.10.2009 mittag im keller der glauchauer str. 29 in schlosschemnitz passiert.

ich find's einfach nur ne frechheit die eigenen nachbarn zu beklauen

an meinem rad haben sie auch versucht das xt schaltwerk mitgehen zu lassen, haben aber die kette nicht auf bekommen so das es am rahmen hängen blieb. vielleicht hätte ich meinen kettenöffner zur verfügung stellen sollen ? *lol*

ich habe noch genauere info's zum lrs:
Naben Shimano 535 mit eingehangenen Speichen (soll es nur 1 jahr gegeben haben und daher sehr selten)
Felgen Rodi Excalibur Anti Snake Bit CC (sollten nur von wahren experten zu erkennen sein, da die decals wie gesagt entfernt wurden)
Speichen schwarz
Reifen Conti Sport Contact


----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

mhm ... scheene ******* -.-

hattest du dein Rad in deinem eigenen privaten Keller oder in einem algemeinen Rad-Keller? Ich habe meins immer in unserem privaten Keller und es ist immer schön drecksch - da klauts keena. ^^

Aber ist echt dreist. -.- Kann man den tätern nur das schlechteste Wünschen!!! Ollen schweine. Ich hoffe du bekommst das Zeug iwie wieder? War es denn wenigstens versichert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (26. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm ... scheene ******* -.-
> 
> hattest du dein Rad in deinem eigenen privaten Keller oder in einem algemeinen Rad-Keller? Ich habe meins immer in unserem privaten Keller und es ist immer schön drecksch - da klauts keena. ^^
> 
> Aber ist echt dreist. -.- Kann man den tätern nur das schlechteste Wünschen!!! Ollen schweine. Ich hoffe du bekommst das Zeug iwie wieder? War es denn wenigstens versichert?



nein, es war in einem allgemeinen fahrradraum/ allgemeiner keller den aber nur hausbewohner mittels schlüssel betreten können. es nützt nix, sich durch klingelrutscher etc. die haustür öffnen zu lassen.

wäre es im privaten keller, hätten sie diesen extra aufbrechen müssen. dann käme neben sachbeschädigung und diebstahl noch einbruch hinzu und da ermittelt dann auch der staatsanwalt und ob das der vermitter lustig findet bezweifel ich. der mieter hätte dann also die längste zeit hier gewohnt.

versichert ist es, aber es geht einfach ums prinzip. da hier im haus mehr rentner wohnen als jüngere generationen ist die anzahl der möglichen täter also beschränkt.

naja, abwarten.


----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

Das verstehe ich natürlich. Bei uns ist das doppelt gesichert. Zum einen ist die Kellertür verschlossen (oder sollte es sein) und die Radkellertür ist immer verschlossen. Wohne ja im selben Stadtteil.

Dann kannst du ja mal versuchen innerhalb eures Hauses mal bei den Leuten zu klingeln und einfach mal versuchen deine Teile zurück zu erlangen. Mich würde das auch ankotzen ... zudem wir nicht mal eine Versicherung haben (obwohl das wohl mitlerweile ganz gut wäre).

Jedoch gut, dass die Teile dir ersetzt werden von der Versicherung (ich hoffe das zieht sich nicht).


----------



## droessirider (26. Oktober 2009)

bei meiner hausratversicherung sind die räder mit drin und sind immer im neuwert versichert heißt bekomme den kompletten wert ersetzt auch wenn das rad schon zehn jahre alt ist inklusive aller anbauteile wie computer etc. in chemnitz wird es immer schlimmer mit den diebstählen nem kumpel von mir haben sie auch das rad aus dem keller geklaut waren ja nur knapp 3000 wert ging schon  er hat allerdings die selbe versicherung wie meiner einer .
aber trotzdem so ne sche...ich halte augen und ohren offen vieleicht sind die teile noch nicht weit es gibt aber wohl eine neue masche an teure räder zu kommen die typen folgen einem zum haus um zu sehen wie man am besten zum rad kommt oder in den keller 
man könnte wirklich ausfällig werden bei dem thema


----------



## thomaask (27. Oktober 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> bei meiner hausratversicherung sind die rÃ¤der mit drin und sind immer im neuwert versichert heiÃt bekomme den kompletten wert ersetzt auch wenn das rad schon zehn jahre alt ist inklusive aller anbauteile wie computer etc. in chemnitz wird es immer schlimmer mit den diebstÃ¤hlen nem kumpel von mir haben sie auch das rad aus dem keller geklaut waren ja nur knapp 3000â¬ wert ging schon  er hat allerdings die selbe versicherung wie meiner einer .
> aber trotzdem so ne sche...ich halte augen und ohren offen vieleicht sind die teile noch nicht weit es gibt aber wohl eine neue masche an teure rÃ¤der zu kommen die typen folgen einem zum haus um zu sehen wie man am besten zum rad kommt oder in den keller
> man kÃ¶nnte wirklich ausfÃ¤llig werden bei dem thema



nach dem schock vom montag, wo "nur" laufrÃ¤dersÃ¤tze, sÃ¤ttel und sattelstÃ¼tzen geklaut wurden heuhe morgen der nÃ¤chste schock.
keller aufgebrochen, 2 rÃ¤der komplett weg, der rest vom rad, wo Ã¼bers we der lrs geklaut wurde nun auch weg, meine gerade erst erworbene rs reba team die noch im keller stand und eingebaut werden sollte - weg. ein shimano lrs mit mavic felgen + formula oro scheiben - auch weg
schaden zw. 6000 und 7000â¬

danke ihr wichser von tÃ¤tern


----------



## Groudon (27. Oktober 2009)

oO ******* - alter -.- wenn die Biker sind sollten die so sehr stürzen dass sie glei verrecken -.- ich glaube da leiden wir echt alle mit - so ein SCHEI$$


----------



## damista (27. Oktober 2009)

uff - das ist ja mal echt heftig! So dreist muss man erstmal sein, einfach paar Tage später wieder zu kommen!!
Gibt es denn zum Keller ansich Einbruchsspuren? Weil du meintest, dass du es prinzipiell auf die Leute in direkter Nachbarschaft schieben würdest?


----------



## kreuziger (27. Oktober 2009)

echt derbe die sache.  da kann ich ja froh sein mittlerweile auf´s land gezogen zu sein. so sehr mir die stadt auch manchmal fehlt aber was die bikeklauerei in chemnitz angeht das geht ja zur zeit mal garnicht.
ich  hab mein bike die letzten 2 wochen  vor meinem umzug einfach mit in die wohnung genommen, war mir irgendwie sicherer.

@ drössirider
was kostet eigentlich deine hausratversicherung wenn du da bei diebstahl immer den neupreis vom bike wieder bekommst? 

mfg thomas


----------



## thomaask (27. Oktober 2009)

damista schrieb:


> uff - das ist ja mal echt heftig! So dreist muss man erstmal sein, einfach paar Tage später wieder zu kommen!!
> Gibt es denn zum Keller ansich Einbruchsspuren? Weil du meintest, dass du es prinzipiell auf die Leute in direkter Nachbarschaft schieben würdest?




am we standen 2 räder in einer art fahrradraum. von montag zu dienstag standen, zumindest das was nicht abgebaut wurde, in meinem privaten keller. im kellerraum befinden sich mehrere keller und auch der zugang zum fahrradraum. um in den kellergang zu kommen benötigt man definitiv einen schlüssel. da diesen nur mieter des gleichen hauses haben, liegt der verdacht nahe, das entweder ein mieter der übeltäter war oder zumindest vorbereitet hat.

wenn die versicherung am ende zahlt, ist mir zumindest kein finanzieller schaden entstanden, aber an einem hatte ich z.b. einen tioga spyder sattel (selten). am rad meiner freundin war eine weiße magura hs 33. das straßenrad meine freundin war komplett weiß. ich hatte verschiedene dinge, z.b. bremshebel, weiß lackieren lassen. rahmen, sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker waren weiß gepulvert. ausserdem hatte ich alles selbst aufgebaut. und das ist das ärgerliche, das man da viel zeit und arbeit hinein steckt. das kann keine versicherung zahlen.


----------



## thomaask (27. Oktober 2009)

kreuziger schrieb:


> echt derbe die sache.  da kann ich ja froh sein mittlerweile auf´s land gezogen zu sein. so sehr mir die stadt auch manchmal fehlt aber was die bikeklauerei in chemnitz angeht das geht ja zur zeit mal garnicht.
> ich  hab mein bike die letzten 2 wochen  vor meinem umzug einfach mit in die wohnung genommen, war mir irgendwie sicherer.
> 
> @ drössirider
> ...





ich habe vorm umzug hier her nach chemnitz mich auch über hausratversicherungen informiert. die meisten bieten zwar eine fahrradversicherung an, aber da musst du zw. 1 und 5% vom gesamtsicherungswert wählen. also wenn dein bike 2000 wert ist, muss dein beitrag so hoch sein, das 5% die 2000 ergeben.
jetzt sind wir bei der alianz und die zahlt neupreis und es ist auch egal wieviele räder man bestizt. ob die zahlen wird sich rausstellen. momentan bin ich noch am rechnungen suchen und zusammenstellen/ zuordnen.


----------



## Kallesurf (28. Oktober 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> nach dem schock vom montag, wo "nur" laufrädersätze, sättel und sattelstützen geklaut wurden heuhe morgen der nächste schock.
> keller aufgebrochen, 2 räder komplett weg, der rest vom rad, wo übers we der lrs geklaut wurde nun auch weg, meine gerade erst erworbene rs reba team die noch im keller stand und eingebaut werden sollte - weg. ein shimano lrs mit mavic felgen + formula oro scheiben - auch weg
> schaden zw. 6000 und 7000
> 
> danke ihr wichser von tätern



wäre gut, wenn Du mal Seriennummern und auch alle Komponenten benennen könntest. Oft werden die Sachen als Teile angeboten, es soll sogar bekloppte geben, die das bei Ebay reinsetzen 

Innenstadt Chemnitz ist halt so 'ne Sache. Kannst die Sachen wahrscheinlich gar nicht im Keller aufbewahren, wenn nur mit Panzertür.

Alles Gute erst mal für Dich bei der Sache.

VG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (28. Oktober 2009)

> an meinem rad haben sie auch versucht das xt schaltwerk mitgehen zu lassen, haben aber die kette nicht auf bekommen so das es am rahmen hängen blieb. vielleicht hätte ich meinen kettenöffner zur verfügung stellen sollen ? *lol*



die jungs hätten einfach mal eine richtige zange mit nehmen müssen!

spaß bei seite. hochwertige räder gehören einfach in die wohnung, oder in einen keller mit stahltür!!!!!
dann kommt auch nichts weg


----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

dual-mdc schrieb:


> die jungs hätten einfach mal eine richtige zange mit nehmen müssen!
> 
> spaß bei seite. hochwertige räder gehören einfach in die wohnung, oder in einen keller mit stahltür!!!!!
> dann kommt auch nichts weg




bei manchen beschränkt sich der wohnraum eben auf eine begrenzte anzahl von zimmern und eine stahlttür nützt mir nix, wenn der dieb ein mieter ist der ebenfalls den schlüssel hat.


----------



## Groudon (28. Oktober 2009)

Und zudem hat man auch nicht immer Lust das bike mehrere stockwerke zu tragen weil es keinen fahrstuhl gibt ...

ich hoffe echt dass du wenigstens den finanziellen Schaden kompl. wiederbekommst ... aber grade bei individuellen Aufbauten hängt soviel dran -.-


----------



## damista (28. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und zudem hat man auch nicht immer Lust das bike mehrere stockwerke zu tragen weil es keinen fahrstuhl gibt ...



Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit 

ich verstehe Thomaask auf jeden Fall sehr - mit Herzblut aufgebaute Bikes sind nunmal keine Stangenware, die man sich so von der Versicherung wiederholen kann.


----------



## racing_basti (28. Oktober 2009)

damit die anja weiß wo sie ihre kinderschokolade findet hab ich das ganze mal hier markiert.




sollte jemand anderes appetit auf einen riegel kinderschokolade haben der darf ebenfalls suchen


----------



## damista (28. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn hier los? sind wir jetzt unter die geo-biker gegangen?

Ist das leicht zu finden? Die Örtlichkeit an sich ist kein Problem, aber wenn dann inenrhalb des roten Feldes paar Hinweise wären - sonst wird doch alles schlecht. Also wenn das bis zum WE niemand in Angriff nimmt, sammel ich damit die ersten Winterpokal-Punkte


----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> damit die anja weiß wo sie ihre kinderschokolade findet hab ich das ganze mal hier markiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbst wenn ich wöllte, ich könnte nicht - wegen mangel an fahrrädern


----------



## Iselz (28. Oktober 2009)

hihi, na das wärs doch... ein schokoladen-MTBO und wer am ende am meisten wiegt hat gewonnen 
@anja: viel glück , der nächste liegt dann in dresden, ne?!


----------



## racing_basti (28. Oktober 2009)

einen kleinen vorteil soll anja schon haben, schließlich ist es ja ihre schokolade 
sie hat auf einem detailfoto den genauen standort bekommen. für alle anderen: immer der nase - dem duft der schokolade - nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
was macht ihr im Winter neben Biken noch so um euch fit zu halten? Habe an 1h schwimmen/woche gedacht und ne stunde fittnesstraining/woche (haben ' Kraftraum @ school bei uns)


----------



## Iselz (28. Oktober 2009)

ohje, erinner mich mal nicht an kraftraum - so wie du schreibst wollt ich das auch machen, aber den kraftraum muss ich noch sinnvoll ersetzen, da bei uns im unikraftraum nur proleten rum stöhnen...


----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> ohje, erinner mich mal nicht an kraftraum - so wie du schreibst wollt ich das auch machen, aber den kraftraum muss ich noch sinnvoll ersetzen, da bei uns im unikraftraum nur proleten rum stöhnen...



bist du die isel aus dem cielab ?


----------



## Iselz (28. Oktober 2009)

jap


----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

und der racing basti dein partner bei 24h rennen in rabenstein ?


----------



## racing_basti (28. Oktober 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> und der racing basti dein partner bei 24h rennen in rabenstein ?





Iselz schrieb:


> jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

gut zu wissen


----------



## Iselz (28. Oktober 2009)

hihi, die welt ist klein


----------



## phreak007 (30. Oktober 2009)

damista schrieb:


> So, ich hab da mal ein Team aufgemacht. Nun prügelt euch um die noch verfügbaren vier Plätze! Alle die´s  nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, müssen eben Eigeninitiative walten lassen.
> 
> Edit: Och nee, im Teamnamen einen Buchstaben vergessen. Wer trägt dann mal bitte per Edding nach?



Servus,

wäre gern im Team dabei.

Bin momentan eher Gelegenheitsfahrer, möchte aber den Winter über wieder etwas häufiger fahren.

Sind denn Teamausfahrten vorstellbar?


----------



## fee (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hat jemand lust heute 16:00 und/oder morgen um 10Uhr MTB?
Heute nur locker Rabensteiner Wald morgen flexibel z.B. Augustusburg, Stollberg, Mittweida. Level: normal
Treffpunkt auf dem Vorplatz vom DAStiez.

Gruß

Mein Team: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=☺+Chemnitz+☻


----------



## damista (30. Oktober 2009)

@ phreak
Bist dabei!

Ich gebe hiermit bekannt, dass das WP-Team für diesen Winter komplett ist. Wir erhalten dabei sogar tatkräftige Unterstützung aus dem Allgäu!
Natürlich wäre eine Teamausfahrt da unten wahrscheinlich für jeden von uns das schönst-mögliche. Man soll zwar nie etwas ausschließen,aber wir gehen einfach mal davon aus, dass zumindest der Großteil der Punkteschöpfung vor Ort statt finden wird. Teamausfahrten sollten also möglich sein - nein! sollten fester Bestandteil im winter sein. Bis dahin - auf ein frohes Punktesammeln!

P.S.: soll ich mal nen eigenen Thread aufmachen für Absprachen etc? sonst würde es hier vielleicht zu unübersichtlich.

@fee
16 uhr werde ich wahrcheinlich nicht schaffen. 
morgen besteht prinzipiell Interesse. Werde mich da aber nochmal melden, weil evt. ein lebendiger Quälgeist was dagegen haben könnte.


----------



## racing_basti (30. Oktober 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> damit die anja weiß wo sie ihre kinderschokolade findet hab ich das ganze mal hier markiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich nicht weiß ob die anja schon alles aufgegessen hat oder das ganze noch vor ort ist hier mal ein weiterer kleiner hinweis: das ganze ist in ca. 2m höhe und nicht in unmittelbarer nähe der würschnitz 
da ich wahrscheinlich erst am sonntag wieder daheim und hier bin gibts dann die genaue auflösung falls es bis dahin noch keine haben wollte...


----------



## beastly (30. Oktober 2009)

Du alter Fiesling! Hör auf das Versteck der Köstlichkeit hier öffentlich breit zu treten! Sie gehört mir! Frechheit! Und wenn Du zu würdigen wüsstest, dass ich Deiner Freundin meine Diplomarbeitsmaterialen zur Verfügung gestellt habe, dann müsstest Du mir die Schokolade frei Haus liefern. Per Overnight-Express. Mindestens!


----------



## damista (30. Oktober 2009)

damista schrieb:


> ... ein lebendiger Quälgeist was dagegen hat



Muss also passen. aufgeschoben ist ja aber nicht aufgehoben

Anja ist zu faul zum suchen


----------



## droessirider (30. Oktober 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> da ich nicht weiß ob die anja schon alles aufgegessen hat oder das ganze noch vor ort ist hier mal ein weiterer kleiner hinweis: das ganze ist in ca. 2m höhe und nicht in unmittelbarer nähe der würschnitz
> da ich wahrscheinlich erst am sonntag wieder daheim und hier bin gibts dann die genaue auflösung falls es bis dahin noch keine haben wollte...




so ein mist da hätte ich die schoki ja heute auf dem weg von der arbeit mit nehmen können da ich dort mit dem rad heimwerts eh lang muss hätte ich eher wissen müssen naja


----------



## thomaask (31. Oktober 2009)

war heute mit dem droessirider zum gefühlten sonntagsausflug, obwohl samstag ist.

mein neues hi-end bike:

















mit freundlicher unterstützung vom droessirider 

gewicht: gefühlte 50kg - für mehr bodenhaftung *feix*
lenker extra negativ - für echtes race feeling
dämper hinten einstellbar - von hart auf ganz hart (zu vergleichen mit tuning golfs - tief oder ohne stoßdämpfer, quassi ohne gefühlte federung) *lach*
federgabel entgegen fahrtrichtung - für mehr steifigkeit beim bremsen
... so, noch was vergessen *nachdenk*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (31. Oktober 2009)

@thomaask

ach komm das bike war auch nur geliehen weil mit deinem rahmen ohne gabel lenker und laufräder ist schlecht fahren dann lieber denn 50kg highend karren mit nem bodenkontakt 1000% der ist so schwer der hebt noch nicht mal auf dem dirtparcour am schlossteich ab da brauchst du keine super schwalbe mega reifen die normalen aus dem baumarkt tun es genauso und der schiefe sattel ist total hiphop ich wuerde sagen tunning ist mehr wie überflüssig wegen vor allem die gabel ist zu bemerken extrem hohe steifigkeit 
Hoffe Dir hat die Ausfahrt auf meinem alten guten Steppenwolf trotzdem gefallen war zwar nichts besonders die runde aber in deiner situation  so ohne rad weil du anscheinend rentner in deiner umgebung wohnen hast die ihr rente mit fahrraddiebstahl aufbessern  schon besser wie laufen  

ps.:ach das rad auf den fotos ist übrigens nicht mein fahrrad sondern von nem kleinen 12jährigen Mädchen aus dem Haus desen papa(?) anscheinend nicht die nötige logic besitzt diesen schäbigen baumarktbock richtig zusammen zu bauen und wiegt wirklich ungelogen 30-40 kg  und das für so ein kleines Mädchen


----------



## thomaask (1. November 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> Hoffe Dir hat die Ausfahrt auf meinem alten guten Steppenwolf trotzdem gefallen war zwar nichts besonders die runde ...




danke für's zur verfügung stellen deines zweitrades. runde, wenn deiner meinung nach auch nix besonderes, war schön, tat mir gut und dazu gelernt habe ich auch noch was 
du weißt ja, ich nehme jetzt immer dein steppenwolf und spar mir die arbeit und die kohle, die ich für nen neuaufbau aufwenden müsste.


----------



## beastly (2. November 2009)

Soo, der Kinderriegel ist in besten Händen- nämlich meinen.







Und da Rache ja bekanntlich - und hier sogar im wörtlichen Sinne- süß ist, liegt der nächste Süßkram schon bereit.
Hier wieder die Karte für die Allgemeinheit. 





Das Foto mit dem genauen Standort hat erstmal nur Basti. Für den Rest: Der Riegel ist wieder so weit oben angebracht, dass ihn kein Hund/Kind wegschnappen kann, aber NICHT in einem Baum. Und auch sonst ist es gar nicht so schwer, nicht weit, und der Berg, der bis dahin zu erklimmen ist, gar nicht steil. (schließlich habe ICH ihn ja erklommen um den Riegel zu verstecken). Na dann, Guten Appetit.


----------



## racing_basti (2. November 2009)

ich hoffe du hast den riegel wasserdicht verpackt 
ich weiß wo es ist, aber wann komm ich dort hin?


----------



## beastly (2. November 2009)

Der Riegel ist seit seiner Herstellung wasserdicht verpackt. Und durch die aktuellen Temperaturen auch noch gut gekühlt. Kann also nichts passieren.Außer, dass ihn dir jemand wegschnappt.


----------



## Iselz (3. November 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> Der Riegel ist seit seiner Herstellung wasserdicht verpackt. Und durch die aktuellen Temperaturen auch noch gut gekühlt. Kann also nichts passieren.Außer, dass ihn dir jemand wegschnappt.




hält er sich bis freitag?


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. November 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> hält er sich bis freitag?




Freitag wird er wahrscheinlich nicht mehr da sein da Patrick und ich uns morgen höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Suche machen werden.


----------



## Iselz (3. November 2009)

oh menno, dann müsst ihr aber den nächsten verstecken


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. November 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> oh menno, dann müsst ihr aber den nächsten verstecken




werden wir tuhn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (3. November 2009)

wer sagt denn das der riegel noch da ist???


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. November 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer sagt denn das der riegel noch da ist???




Da sich keiner gemeldet hat das er ihn hat gehe ich mal davon aus das er noch da ist.


----------



## racing_basti (3. November 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Da sich keiner gemeldet hat das er ihn hat gehe ich mal davon aus das er noch da ist.



das stimmt wohl auch wieder...

naja, der akku von der helmlampe ist ja geladen


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. November 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl auch wieder...
> 
> naja, der akku von der helmlampe ist ja geladen




Dan mach dich mal noch Schnell auf den weg.
morgen Nachmittag wird sie wahrscheinlich weg sein falls wir sie finden.


----------



## beastly (3. November 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Freitag wird er wahrscheinlich nicht mehr da sein da Patrick und ich uns morgen höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Suche machen werden.



gut. soll ich da noch einen zweiten verstecken, wenn ihr zu zweit seid?


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. November 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> gut. soll ich da noch einen zweiten verstecken, wenn ihr zu zweit seid?




Wir müssen auf unsere Linie achten, da reicht einer. 

EDIT: Hab gerade erfahren das ich morgen und übermorgen doch noch arbeiten muss, also wird der Riegel bis freitag doch noch da sein.
Wenn er bis freitag noch nicht weg is machen wir uns dan auf die Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (4. November 2009)

Hier mal eine Info vom RSV-Chemitz:

"Trainingsfahrten erfolgen Sonnabend und Sonntag jeweils 8.15 Uhr.  Treffpunkt ist in Chemnitz-Schönau an der Endhaltestelle der  Straßenbahnlinie 2.  Trainiert wird generell mit Rennrad 
bei Streckenlängen zwischen 60 und 120 km. Durch die Mitgliedschaft im  Verein besteht dabei Versicherungsschutz. "

http://www.bikemap.net/route/167881


----------



## racing_basti (4. November 2009)

vielleicht kannst du ja mal rausfinden wieso der magnetberg magnetberg heißt. 
bisher konnte mir das noch keiner sagen. er ist zwar bei allen so bekannt, aber wieso er so heißt das wissen nichtmal die alten hasen mit denen ich gesprochen habe


----------



## fee (4. November 2009)

ja kann ich machen, vielleicht wurden dort irgendwo magnetische erze abgebaut?

ansonsten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetberg
;-) ... oder vielleicht weil die Runde wie der Umriss vom Nordpol aussieht?


----------



## racing_basti (4. November 2009)

ich hab eher ne andere vermutung, aber vielleicht später mehr dazu


----------



## fee (4. November 2009)

kann ich mir schon denken... sind laut bikemap aber nur 450 hm, ob das so stimmt...?
Außerdem ist mein RR aus Alu


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. November 2009)

So, wir waren heute mal am Gutsberg doch wir habel deine Schokolade nicht gefunden.
Vllt wäre noch ein weiterer hinweis oder eine eingrenzung des Gebietes hilfreich.


----------



## racing_basti (6. November 2009)

die isa geht morgen mal auf die jagd. mal sehen ob sie den riegel findet.
sollte dem so sein, so wird es auch gleich wieder einen neuen riegel in den weiten des erzgebirges geben


----------



## Trottel (6. November 2009)

Jo, leider haben wir den Riegel nich gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich nix zu essen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. November 2009)

Uns ist im übrigen eben gerade aufgefallen das wir falsch waren.
Wir waren auf dem weg der "Paralell" dazu verläuft und konnten dementsprechend nichts finden.


----------



## Trottel (6. November 2009)

Und Du hast gesagt, das Du weißt wo das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (6. November 2009)

Trottel schrieb:


> Und Du hast gesagt, das Du weißt wo das ist.



^^


----------



## Iselz (7. November 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die isa geht morgen mal auf die jagd. mal sehen ob sie den riegel findet.
> sollte dem so sein, so wird es auch gleich wieder einen neuen riegel in den weiten des erzgebirges geben



gesagt getan 

hier habe ich wieder was versteckt...





es gibt (noch) kein detailfoto, weil ich mein handy-pc kabel nicht mit habe... aber das dürfte für euch "locals" auch so kein problem sein, es zu finden...

edit: blöd, das bild wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## erkan1984 (7. November 2009)

@basti, haste anjas riegel gefunden?
keinen plan wo das ist...
ich seh so selten beim radfahren die landschaft aus der vogelperspektive

wie wäre es bei google maps ne markierung zu setzten und das ganze hierher zu verlinken?
man muss ja nicht den genauen standort verraten, nur so 25m umkreis


----------



## racing_basti (7. November 2009)

isa hat den riegel heute geholt. 

der heutige nahrungsgegenstand befindet sich an einem zaun im obigen zielgebiet. so schwer ists garnicht. such einfach mal nach den beiden straßen 
und die via-ferrum ist nicht weit weg...


----------



## beastly (7. November 2009)

cool... ich glaube wir haben einen neuen volkssport erfunden. 



erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie wäre es bei google maps ne markierung zu setzten und das ganze hierher zu verlinken?
> man muss ja nicht den genauen standort verraten, nur so 25m umkreis



mh also ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, allen den genauen standort zu verraten. aber wenn jetzt mehr leute mitmachen und man weder weiß, obs schon jemand weggeschnappt hat, noch, wo das naschwerk genau zu finden ist, ists ja auch doof. außer so um die osterzeit vielleicht. 



racing_basti schrieb:


> der heutige nahrungsgegenstand befindet sich an einem zaun im obigen zielgebiet.



basti, gut das du vorgewarnt hast... stefan hatte in der vergangenheit manchmal probleme mit zäunen.  
schatz, schraub BITTE die lenkerhörnchen ab, bevor du dich auf die suche machst.


----------



## racing_basti (7. November 2009)

ich versuch mal das detailfoto irgendwie auf meinen rechner zu bekommen und noch mit reinzustellen.
ABER, wer einen riegel oder anderes naschwerk findet und genießt, der sollte dann auch etwas anderes an einem "geheimen" ort verstecken und dann hier preisgeben.


----------



## racing_basti (7. November 2009)

sooo, hier versteckt sich die geballte ladung energie


----------



## erkan1984 (8. November 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sooo, hier versteckt sich die geballte ladung energie



hab ich heute aber auch Richtig gebraucht!
Hab auch was deponiert.
nummer 1





lage:





und noch eines für ambitionierte Fahrer:


----------



## beastly (8. November 2009)

mh na dann schmecken lassen... und karten demnächst mal so hochladen, dass man was drauf erkennen kann. zumindest falls du kinderriegel versteckt hast, ansonsten ist´s ja nicht so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (8. November 2009)

die karten sind doch mehr als brauchbar. ich weiß zumindest wo die sachen sind


----------



## beastly (8. November 2009)

mh also wenn ich nicht wüsste, wo er öfter/gerne langfährt und mir die pfütze am oberen bildrand des unteren fotos nicht bekannt vorkommen würde, dann hätte ich keinen blassen schimmer. aber macht nichts, ich bin eh grad ziemlich weit weg von all dem, und zudem will ich ja auch keinem das naschwerk wegschappen. zumindest, solange es keine kinderriegel sind.


----------



## erkan1984 (8. November 2009)

so, die karten jetzt in größer..


----------



## beastly (8. November 2009)

jetzt wo es alle sehen können hoffe ich wirklich, dass es keine kinderriegel sind, die da versteckt und dem gemeinen volk zum unachtsamen fraße vorgeworfen wurden!


----------



## erkan1984 (8. November 2009)

nein, sind keine KiRi's habe mal die Wegbeschreibung ein wenig angepasst.
wenns gat nicht hilft hätt ich auch noch die GPS daten!
aber bissl' anspruch sollte es ja noch haben....
beim 2ten Versteck ist der Gegenstand der Begierde mit dem Auge nicht ersichtlich...
(wenn man nicht gerade 2,30m groß ist)


----------



## diet (11. November 2009)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. November 2009)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder fahren ... nach 1.5 Wochen krank im Bett liegen hätte ich schon Boqq auf ne Runde MTB. =) Mal wieder raus in die NATUR. ^^ 

Wann soll's denn losgehen? Und wo?


----------



## damista (11. November 2009)

ja, ich denke schon. sollte da sein. Und wenn ich wirklich da bin, komme ich auch mit

@Diet
auf die PN wird dann noch geantwortet


----------



## Iselz (11. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und wo?



wahrscheinlich dahin:


----------



## diet (11. November 2009)

Wohin ist mir recht egal, hauptsache mal wieder durch ´n Wald heizen


----------



## jakob-andreas (11. November 2009)

@diet: ich häng mich da mal mit ran! ich weiss noch nicht genau ob ich zeit habe, aber ich meld mich schonmal mit an!


----------



## Groudon (11. November 2009)

Aber dann bitte kein Renntempo oder sowas. ^^


----------



## fee (12. November 2009)

bin auch mal dabei um euch kennenzulernen,
übrigens die Rennradtouren am Samstag und Sonntag starten nicht von der Endhaltestelle Schönau sondern das läuft so, dass man irgendwo 8:15 auf der Zwickauer Str. stadauswärts fährt und dann irgendwann jemanden trifft (ggf. nochmal umdrehen und wieder stadeinwärts fahren). Bzw. ist der richtige Treff in der Nähe vom Lidel AN der Zwickauer Str.

"es stimmt schon: wer alt im kopf ist, fährt rennrad."
... stimmt so nicht ganz, ich bin alt im Kopf und fahre auch mtb ;-)


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

Welchen Treffpunkt wollen wir denn am Sonntag machen und vorallem welche Zeit? Es wird ja recht früh dunkel (16-17 Uhr).


----------



## damista (12. November 2009)

nicht zu vergessen: es wird spät hell *g*
nicht dass hier schon einer um 8 los fahren will


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

hehe ^^ ich wäre vlt so für mittag . so gegen 12/13uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (13. November 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Sonntag Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?



Wo wird denn die Runde etwa lang gehen und wie lang ist geplant? 

Thomas


----------



## diet (13. November 2009)

Also bis jetzt stehen entweder ne Runde um Augustusburg oder zum Stausee Oberwald zur Auswahl, denk so ca. 3h erstmal, kann ja nach Gegebenheit und Wünschen erweitert werden. Treffen wird so nach dem Mittag sein.
Auswahl der Strecke ist natürlich noch veränderbar  
Müssten uns nur noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Groudon (13. November 2009)

mhm ... nach der heutigen Ausfahrt bin ich nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich am SO dabei bin ... ich war konditionell iwie total weit unten -.- hab mich richtig die Berge hoch gequält ... scheine noch keine 100% wieder geben zu können ... aber ich werde sehen wies geht


----------



## fee (14. November 2009)

@diet: mach mal eine Entscheidung bzgl. Ort und Zeit, gegen im dukeln fahren habe ich auch nichts.


----------



## Groudon (14. November 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich dabei sein werde (entscheide dass dann morgen spontan) ... allerdings würde ICH schon sehr gerne im einigermaßen hellen / dämmernden noch nach Hause finden ...


----------



## damista (15. November 2009)

Ich bin für den Stausee Oberwald. dort war ich noch nicht - zumindest nicht wissentlich.
gibt´s schon ne Uhrzeit? Hoffentlich nich sofort. War ne lange Nacht und bin stolz, dass ich mich schon hervor quälen konnte. 

Wie wär´s denn mit sowas wie 13 uhr vorm Moritzhof?


----------



## fee (15. November 2009)

passt bei mir


----------



## Trottel (15. November 2009)

bei mir auch


----------



## damista (15. November 2009)

Okay, halten wir´s mal fest. ich versuche Diet mal zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (15. November 2009)

Okay, er weiß Bescheid. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt passen auch bei ihm


----------



## diet (15. November 2009)

Also, 13.00 Uhr vorm Moritzhof, "droessirider" ist auch instruiert und einverstanden mit der Zeit und dem Weg zum Stausee Oberwald ...demzufolge bis dann


----------



## droessirider (15. November 2009)

mann mann wieder ne feine schlammrutscherei ( streetrail ist die sauberere alternative ) hat spass gemacht meine frau war weniger angepisst als ich befürchtet hatte (keine scheidung nötig )

hat trotzdem spass gemacht in der großen gruppe wenn wir zwei der groudon und meine wenigkeit auch zum schluß etwas hinterher hingen was bei mir wohl den grund hat das ich zur zeit nur einmal pro woche zum fahren komme wenn ich nicht auf arbeit fahre bei dem wetter eher weniger reicht dort nass zu werden 
und groudon hatte wohl ne recht heftige grippe die meiner meinung nach bestimmt wieder kommt bei seinem zustand (@groudon nicht übertreiben)
how papa hat gesprochen 
@damista  weihnachts ausfahrt im zeisigwald ist gebongt ich bin dabei mit notgroschen versteht sich was warmes braucht der mensch 
mein arm hat sich auch erholt denke wird schon werden .


----------



## Groudon (15. November 2009)

danke papa für die fürsorge ^^ aber mir gehts blendend =) nur die Leistung muss erst wieder 100% kommen aber dafür hab ich die nächsten 2 Tage jeweils 6h Zeit in der Schule - man bekommt ja sonst kein Schlaf ^^

aber die Tour fand ich gut - ein paar nette Trails waren dabei und das Gruppenklima fand ich als recht angenehm ^^ über das einheitliche Tempo müssen wir uns ab und an nochmal unterhalten *hust*


----------



## thomaask (16. November 2009)

mich hat wiedermal keiner gefragt


----------



## damista (16. November 2009)

wieso nicht gefragt? stand doch alles groß und breit hier 

Wegen des Tempos... 100% müssen doch erst nächstes Jahr wieder abgerufen werden. Vielleicht schaff ich´s bis dahin sogar mich von meinem Laster zu befreien. Allgemein fand ich die Homogenität aber passend. so riesig waren die Unterschiede nicht. Eigentlich fand ich das bissl dahin bummeln auch viel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. November 2009)

hehe ^^ jo - eine Tour in der Personenstärke ist schonmal schön =) vlt schaffen wir noch die ein oder andere bis zum Jahresende  kommt auch dem WP zugute


----------



## thomaask (17. November 2009)

damista schrieb:


> wieso nicht gefragt? stand doch alles groß und breit hier



deswegen:


diet schrieb:


> Also, 13.00 Uhr vorm Moritzhof, "droessirider" ist auch instruiert und einverstanden mit der Zeit und dem Weg zum Stausee Oberwald ...demzufolge bis dann


----------



## damista (17. November 2009)

Der Rest hat´s doch aber ausschließlich von der Seite hier...
Bzw. hatten sich diet und Droessi schon eher mal zum sonntag geäußert. Ich wollte dann nur kurz vor knapp mal nen allgemein bekannten Start- und Zeitpunkt..

Für jeden ne Extra-Wurst gibt´s ja nichtmal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt

Vielleicht klappt´s ja dann beim nächsten mal. wird sicherlich wieder hier öffentlich gemacht


----------



## droessirider (18. November 2009)

ich bin für dirt-dirt-protection schutzbleche sind lau was für fluffis  
aber bei unserer weihnachtsausfahrt (@damista) gibts bestimmt ne extrawurst wer will natürlich (@thomaask) 
bin halt leider erstmal bissel ausser gefecht Arm defect und Erkältung bestimmt beim krankheitsträger Groudon angesteckt weil hinter ihm gefahren  Arm ist nächste woche wieder belastbar sagt der Doc nur überdähnt nix schlimmes
 Erkältung was von alleine kommt geht auch wieder 

ps: @thomaask : wurde am sonntagvormittag informiert sorry das ich dich nicht angerufen habe, hatte mit meiner familie zu tun und war noch party geschädigt weil erst halb vier ins bett aber damista hat ja recht hier stand doch alles groß und breit und wurde tage zuvor schon angekündigt .
sei ne sauer


----------



## thomaask (18. November 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> ps: @thomaask : wurde am sonntagvormittag informiert sorry das ich dich nicht angerufen habe, hatte mit meiner familie zu tun und war noch party geschädigt weil erst halb vier ins bett aber damista hat ja recht hier stand doch alles groß und breit und wurde tage zuvor schon angekündigt .
> sei ne sauer



ach menno, ich habe doch keen rad - verstehste wie
zwar hat der polizeimeister "dingens" irgendnen typen aufgegabelt und mich beordert, auf die wache zu kommen, um dort dann festzustellen, das der drecksack von typ an seinem rad doch tatsächlich teile von mir dran hatte.
also wenns so weiter geht, komm ich vielleicht auch wieder zu meiner rs und meinem vorderrad.


----------



## droessirider (18. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hehe ^^ jo - eine Tour in der Personenstärke ist schonmal schön =) vlt schaffen wir noch die ein oder andere bis zum Jahresende  kommt auch dem WP zugute



denke bekommen wir nochmal hin so ne geschichte ich fands super
 im winter ist eh nix mit 100% und bei ner tour schon gar nicht 
auf jeden Fall WIEDERHOLUNGS BEDÜRFTIG


----------



## damista (18. November 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> typen


Hast ein Bild? Ich wäre für ne öffentliche Ächtung!!
Drück dir mal dien Daumen, dass du bald wieder fahren kannst.

Mal schauen ob ich bis zum Weihnachtsausflug dann schon vollgefedert unterwegs bin. bisher sieht es nicht schlecht aus.

@Droessi
ja, die dirt-dirt-protection würde ich mir auch grad wünschen. so langsam aber sicher krümelt mir mein Rad meine Wohnung voll. Das macht inzwischen ja mehr Dreck als ein Hund ( okay... die Dreckklumpen lassen sich besser wegsaugen als diese elenden Haare)


----------



## Groudon (18. November 2009)

hehe ^^ mein Bike steht im Keller und ist auch mit dirt-protection ausgerüstet ^^ solange es schaltet, federt und rollt ist doch alles okay 

Und was hießt hier "ich hab dich angesteckt". ^^ Hättest ja vor mir fahren können. =P

PS: Damista, was wirds denn für'n gutes?


----------



## thomaask (19. November 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Hast ein Bild? Ich wäre für ne öffentliche Ächtung!!
> Drück dir mal dien Daumen, dass du bald wieder fahren kannst.



der "typ" saß noch zur vernehmung im beamtenstübchen. ausserdem mit dem rücken zur tür und diese wiederrum nur einen spalt geöffnet. identifizierung daher unmöglich


----------



## damista (19. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> PS: Damista, was wirds denn für'n gutes?



Nichts weltbewegendes. Einfach eins für paar spaßrunden. Ziel: mit ganz wenig Geld was funktionierendes haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. November 2009)

da ich mir ja nun ein neues rad bauen darf, schwanke ich auch zwischen hardtail oder fully


----------



## damista (19. November 2009)

ich glaube, ich würde vorrangig wieder ein hardtail nehmen,


----------



## funkbrother (21. November 2009)

Guten Abend, hat sich denn für morgen schon jemand Gedanken gemacht den letzten Rest des schönen Wetters zu nutzen und morgen Vormittag mit dem Bike durch die Wälder zu ziehen? Ich würde gegen 9.30 Uhr vom Kaßberg aus starten. Die Richtung ist egal. Bis 13 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Böcke?


----------



## fee (21. November 2009)

Ja bin dabei wollte morgen sowieso früh starten, sag mal Treffpunkt.


----------



## funkbrother (21. November 2009)

Ich komme von der Georg Landgraf Str. In welche Richtung soll es gehen?


----------



## droessirider (21. November 2009)

bock hätte ich schon da ich auf der walter-oertel-str wohne du auch gleich um die ecke wohnst  bin aber leider zur zeit krank aber es kommen bestimmt nochmal paar schicke tage zum fahren wo auf jedenfall dabei bin wünsch euch viel spass morgen  mein arm muß halt noch ne woche warten kurz vorm muskelriss bänder überdähnt so ne sch.... aber nächstes we kann ich laut doctore wieder schalten und walten wenn auch mit vorsicht aber besser wie gar nicht  shit auf schlamm will fahren 

@funkbrother
vieleicht hast ja bei gelegenheit ma bock ne runde zu drehen näher zum treffen haben geht fast nicht


----------



## funkbrother (21. November 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> bock hätte ich schon da ich auf der walter-oertel-str wohne du auch gleich um die ecke wohnst  bin aber leider zur zeit krank aber es kommen bestimmt nochmal paar schicke tage zum fahren wo auf jedenfall dabei bin wünsch euch viel spass morgen  mein arm muß halt noch ne woche warten kurz vorm muskelriss bänder überdähnt so ne sch.... aber nächstes we kann ich laut doctore wieder schalten und walten wenn auch mit vorsicht aber besser wie gar nicht  shit auf schlamm will fahren
> 
> @funkbrother
> vieleicht hast ja bei gelegenheit ma bock ne runde zu drehen näher zum treffen haben geht fast nicht



Das sollte sich machen lassen. Ich muß diese Tage noch nutzen, am 30.11. gehe ich zur Leistenbruch-OP. Dann bin ich 6 Wochen weg vom Fahrrad. Da wird es dann leider auch nichts mit der Knechte Tour und das ist richtig b........n.


----------



## Groudon (21. November 2009)

och shit ... die Knecht Ruprechter fahre ich wohl auch mit, wenn es klappt 

morgen kann ich leider auch nicht -.- muss man wieda zum vater ^^


----------



## droessirider (22. November 2009)

damista und meine wenigkeit machen auch noch ne kleine weihnachtszeit-tour termin kommt noch die ist natürlich kostenlos bis auf den glühweingroschen den jeder selber dabei haben sollte heißt mit lokalbesuch wo es hin geht entscheiden wir spontan hoffe es sind trotz der unsportlichkeit in sachen alkohol  ein paar mit dabei von euch ?!
denke wird ein gemütlicher abschluss kurz vor weihnachten werde bestimmt zwischen weihnachten und sylvester auch noch die ein oder andere runde fahren und sage aber auf jeden fall hier bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (22. November 2009)

Also ich sag mal 9:30 Ecke Hübschmannstr. Weststr.


----------



## droessirider (27. November 2009)

was geht denn hier schreibt keiner mehr was rein oder gibt es nix zu schreiben  
will morgen mittag mal ne kleine runde drehen nix spectaculäres da der arm am heilen ist nur so richtung glösa auerswalde niederwiesa zeisigwald bissel da rumfahren und zurück nach hause 

treffen entweder kaßberg henriettenstr ecke reichsstr. oder schönherrpark so gegen 12.30 uhr oder 13.00 uhr ?!
sind halt 50% gut befestigte forstwege lpgstrassen und road


----------



## funkbrother (28. November 2009)

Moinsen alle zusammen. Ich wäre dabei, aber geht das auch ein büschn eher? So zerschiesse ich mir denganzen Tag und ich muß morgen noch einiges organisieren. Ab 11 Uhr wäre top.


----------



## Kallesurf (28. November 2009)

funkbrother schrieb:


> Moinsen alle zusammen. Ich wäre dabei, aber geht das auch ein büschn eher? So zerschiesse ich mir denganzen Tag und ich muß morgen noch einiges organisieren. Ab 11 Uhr wäre top.



ich denke das die schon fahren? Du willst am Sonntag fahren?


----------



## funkbrother (28. November 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.......  Klar will ich am Sonntag `ne Rund drehen. Ich muß mein Bike ja dann leider unfreiwillig einmotten für die nächste Zeit. Es wird also meine Abschlußrunde für dieses Jahr.


----------



## thomaask (29. November 2009)

WICHTIG, DRINGEND
war heute jemand um ca. 15.20/ 15.30uhr am falkeplatz.
mir ist beim rechtsabbiegen so eine vietnamesin mit ihrem türkisgrünen mb sprinter ins auto gefahren und beheuptet, ich sei beim abbiegen von meiner auf ihre fahrspur gekommen. ausserdem ist die so dreist und meint ich hätte ihr geld geboten, damit die polizei nicht informiert wird.
ich suche also ZEUGEN die das widerlegen können oder sich auf meine seite stellen um mir so zu meinem recht zu verhelfen.
bitte meldet euch, wenn jemand etwas weiß, gehört, gesehen etc. hat.

gruß
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. November 2009)

oh man ... bei dir läuft in letzter zeit einiges nicht so dolle was ... hoffe du bekommst recht


was ist eigentlich aus dem Lampenthema hier im Forum geworden? wieviel kostete das china-pendant nochmal und wie gut ist sie?


----------



## thomaask (29. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> oh man ... bei dir läuft in letzter zeit einiges nicht so dolle was ... hoffe du bekommst recht



ohne zeugen steht aussage gegen aussage und jeder bleibt auf seinem schaden sitzen. da ich aber definitiv nicht schuld bin ist das nicht korrekt


----------



## erkan1984 (29. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> oh man ... bei dir läuft in letzter zeit einiges nicht so dolle was ... hoffe du bekommst recht
> 
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus dem Lampenthema hier im Forum geworden? wieviel kostete das china-pendant nochmal und wie gut ist sie?



BITTE


----------



## droessirider (29. November 2009)

die kleine runde von gestern hätte so schön sein können wenn ich nicht im dichten laub meinen radcomputer verloren hätte ich kotze wie sau aber danke an Goudon und Trottel denen ich mit der sache bestimmt bissel die tour vermiest habe trotzdem haben sie mir beim suchen fleißig geholfen 
das wetter war ja super zum radeln , im zeisigwald freut sich ein reh über den computer den es jetzt am bein trägt  und sich auf meinen fahrzeiten und kilometern ausruht die es bei den anderen waldbewohnern anpreisen kann  
aber der waldcross im zwald war schon cool und es muss wiederholt werden es gibt definitiv noch mehr wege und pfade zum fahren ,auch andere wälder haben schöne pfade !!!!!!!!!! 

@thomaask : hast du zur zeit ******* am schuh geht ja mal gar nicht was bei dir los ist am besten du schließt dich zu hause ein und wartest das neue jahr ab !?


----------



## Groudon (29. November 2009)

jo - die Tour war cool  auch mit Suchaktion ^^ 

gerne wieder die Wochen, solange es noch so schön mild ist


----------



## droessirider (29. November 2009)

klar mal sehen das wochenende kommt bestimmt in der woche eher weniger da zeitmangel und dunkel ohne richtige beleuchtung womit wir wieder beim thema wären  
jetzt erstmal computer besorgen  ist schon genehmigt vom holden Weib


----------



## thomaask (30. November 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> klar mal sehen das wochenende kommt bestimmt in der woche eher weniger da zeitmangel und dunkel ohne richtige beleuchtung womit wir wieder beim thema wären
> jetzt erstmal computer besorgen  ist schon genehmigt vom holden Weib



wenn ich dein zweitrad wieder mal nutzen dürfte, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## thomaask (1. Dezember 2009)

ich verkaufe demnächst ein paar Disc Brakes Shimano Deore BR-M535 mit weißen Bremshebeln v+h und ein Paar Shimano Deore XT SL-760 Schalthebel ebenfalls weiß.


----------



## damista (2. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus dem Lampenthema hier im Forum geworden? wieviel kostete das china-pendant nochmal und wie gut ist sie?



Trudeln die nächsten Tage hier ein. Sind vor einer Woche aus Hongkong los geschickt worden.
Kostenpunkt ohne MwST/ESt. ( 19%) 55
Quali... werden wir sehen. Aber hast ja schon nen Link erhalten, wo die Meinung sehr eindeutig ist



Am WE sollte ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder in C sein. Vielleicht reicht es ja für eine Runde... Außerdem ist das neue fertig und wartet auf nen ersten Einsatz  Wobei, es ist doch grad noch so schön sauber...


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

schön ... ich hab nämlich meine 2. halogenlampe verloren -.- in der schule -..- mit den neuen akkus -...-

müsste ich mir da aber erst noch eine selber bestellen oder? hast ja sicher keine sammelnestellung gemacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (2. Dezember 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Trudeln die nächsten Tage hier ein. Sind vor einer Woche aus Hongkong los geschickt worden.
> Kostenpunkt ohne MwST/ESt. ( 19%) 55
> Quali... werden wir sehen. Aber hast ja schon nen Link erhalten, wo die Meinung sehr eindeutig ist
> 
> ...



fotos?


----------



## damista (2. Dezember 2009)

Fotos folgen noch. Die ersten in der Wohnung waren... sagen wir mal so, wie "UnterWasserOhne BrilleNachFischenSchauen"
Denke am Wochenende wird sich ne Gelegenheit finden dass dann in der Natur nachzuholen. Vorhin war´s einfach schon zu dunkel - fährt sich aber ganz lustig

@Groudon
Sind zwar ein paar mehr Lampen, aber alle vergeben. Hab damals ja hier angefragt.. wer sich nicht meldet, bekommt auch nix 
Aber vielleicht mach ich das ja nochmal, oder du nimmst es bis dahin selbst in die Hand.


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

Damal shatte ich ja noch 2 meiner Lampen und wusste nicht, ob ich eine brauche. Aber iwie mach ich das schon.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Dezember 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Fotos folgen noch. Die ersten in der Wohnung waren... sagen wir mal so, wie "UnterWasserOhne BrilleNachFischenSchauen"
> Denke am Wochenende wird sich ne Gelegenheit finden dass dann in der Natur nachzuholen. Vorhin war´s einfach schon zu dunkel - fährt sich aber ganz lustig
> 
> @Groudon
> ...



zu der DX Würde mich dann mal deine Persönliche Meinung interessieren, spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir fürs nächste Heavy 24 ne neue Kombi zu holen


----------



## damista (6. Dezember 2009)

Jemand Lust auf ne Nikolaustour? Was ganz entspannentes schwebt mir da vor. Das Rad ist einfach zu schwer und unergonomisch


----------



## damista (7. Dezember 2009)

so, da keiner mit wollte, hab ich eben allein meine Runde gedreht. War auch nicht so schlimm - so konnte ich mich noch um bissl Feintuning kümmern.

Na, wo isses?




Davon abgesehen ist der Zeisigwald, wie schon letztes Jahr um die Zeit, echt übel zugerichtet. wurde sich damals links vom Hauptweg ausgetobt, so muss diesemml der Hauptweg selbst und alles rechts davon dran glauben 

Nichts destotrotz glaube ich aber, dass wir ne feine Weihnachtsrunde hinbekommen sollten. Weiß jetzt nicht wie´s bei euch mit Arbeit/Urlaub etc. ausschaut. Aber wie wäre denn der 22. oder zur not auch 23.12.?


----------



## diet (7. Dezember 2009)

...guMo
bei der Weihnachtsrunde bin ich mit dabei und hoffe wir werden demnächst auch mal den ein oder anderen n8ride fahren.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Dezember 2009)

diet schrieb:


> ...guMo
> bei der Weihnachtsrunde bin ich mit dabei und hoffe wir werden demnächst auch mal den ein oder anderen n8ride fahren.



22. wäre machbar...
n8-ride super idee...


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2009)

22. haben wir noch Schule -.- haben da höchstens ab 14 Uhr Zeit ... mir wäre da der 23. genehmer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (7. Dezember 2009)

Ab 14 Uhr langt doch. Soll nix ausgedehntes werden. ne kleine spaßige Runde von 60-90 min Länge mit anschkießender Einkehr in z.B. die Zeisigwaldschänke. dort dann paar Glühwein schlürfen und bissl quatschen.


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2009)

klingt cool ^^ bin dabei


----------



## CD Jekyll (8. Dezember 2009)

damista schrieb:


> so, da keiner mit wollte, hab ich eben allein meine Runde gedreht. War auch nicht so schlimm - so konnte ich mich noch um bissl Feintuning kümmern.
> 
> Na, wo isses?
> 
> ...


----------



## Groudon (8. Dezember 2009)

jop - würde ich auch sagen - da waren Patrick, Thomas und Ich letztens auch - biste dann die steilen stücke gefahren??? ich hab da noch schiss xD


----------



## damista (9. Dezember 2009)

richtig... Ich glaube das Bild/die Perspektive kennt jeder hier 

klar fahre ich dann dort bergab. sowohl rechtsrum ( über die treppen) als auch links rum. bin der Meinung, dass es mittlerweile auch viel einfacher zu fahren geht als früher. Es machen einfach zu viele und dadurch ist es nimmer so verblockt wie früher. 
Die Erkenntnis bei dem Bike oben war, es ging damit nicht besser bergab als mit den anderen an der stelle, aber viel besser den Fuchsberg komplett rauf ( vom steinbruch hinten rum kommend). Das hat mich echt überrascht und die Vorteile eines Fullies irgendwie auf andere Weise dargelegt, als ich sie erwartet hätte.


----------



## droessirider (9. Dezember 2009)

denke 22. dez. ist cool ne zeit machen wir dann noch aus .
aber wenns geht noch im hellen hab zwar zwei drei lampen aber nichts grandioses ich bekomm denke schon frei bei der arbeit ist es leider noch in der schwebe(mein polier sagt es liegt jetzt bei mir) meine frau hat mir schon frei gegeben  aber mein computer gibt es erst zu weihnachten  aber egal geht auch ohne der spaß machts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt - ich kann ab ca. 14 Uhr. Oder ich schwänze Religion. Wär och ne das Problem.


----------



## damista (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist es der letzte Schultag vor Weihnachten?
Erfahrungsgemäß war man da spätestens zur Frühstückspause ganz gut dabei in dem Alter ( der liebe Glühwein) und wirlich unterrichtet wurde da doch eh nicht weiter. Meistens Glühwein trinken, Film schauen, sich über freie Themen unterhalten oder irgend sowas.

Ich will damit nur sagen, schwänze, wenn du die schönsten Schulstunden im Jahr verschmerzen kannst *g*

P.S. lass das nicht deine Eltern lesen!


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag mal so - ich hab dieses Jahr schon 2h Sport geschwänzt um mal aufs Bike in der Woche zu kommen. =P Und am letzten Schultag geht mir das am AR*** vorbei. Ich mag die Reli-Lehrerin eh ne. xD Und wozu gibts Zahnarzt oder sowas.


----------



## diet (10. Dezember 2009)

Morgen, steht also nun der 22.12. fest hm? 
Vielleicht liegt ja schon bissl Schnee 
Wer hat denn wann Zeit für nen n8ride?


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Dezember 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Morgen, steht also nun der 22.12. fest hm?
> Vielleicht liegt ja schon bissl Schnee
> Wer hat denn wann Zeit für nen n8ride?



prinzipiell immer, mann muss ja nicht mehr bis 22uhr warten.


----------



## thomaask (10. Dezember 2009)

damista schrieb:


> richtig... Ich glaube das Bild/die Perspektive kennt jeder hier



die perspektive kenne sogar ich als NICHT chemnitzer.

und was ist nun anders beim fully ?


----------



## damista (10. Dezember 2009)

Was ist anders: Der Grip auf technischem Terrain und da von besonderem Vorteil bei technischen, leicht verblockten Anstiegen.

Bremsverhalten ist etwas ungewohnt, wenn das Heck auf einmal hoch kommt. Aber nicht schlimm oder kritisch. Es lädt in seinem Wesen bissl zum spielen ein.

Ich finde es perfekt für spaßige, gemütliche ( Tempo) Touren/Runden.


----------



## droessirider (13. Dezember 2009)

@ damista aber vergiss nie deinen 5er imbus damit du nicht immer deinen lenker in position halten musst 
war ne nette runde aber wie gut das wir in einsiedel nicht durch den wald gefahren sind sonst hätten wir wahrscheinlich den einsiedler wmarkt verpasst und auch den glühwein da  aber der in klaffenbach war auch ne schlecht "glühwein vom araber " ansonsten ne super runde wenn aus 2.5h dann zwar über 4h geworden sind, es war nicht so schlimm wie ich gedacht habe zu haus "sie hat nur gelacht " mehr nicht und meinte "ach glühwein "
ich würde sagen den ersten wintertag richtig gut genutzt bei -4 c°  gut punkte gesammelt beim winterpokal 

nochmal zur runde :chemnitz durch den stadtpark nach klaffenbach(wmarkt im schloss) dann richtung burkhardtsdorf richtung tischl zur besenschenke nach kemtau nach dittersdorf nach einsiedel (wmarkt)nach chemnitz fertig


----------



## damista (13. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja alles gesagt,
danke für die Zusammenfassung Droessi.

Aber ich war irgendwie total müde, als ich daheim angekommen bin. War ja insgesamt auch nicht grad unanstrengend

Wer ist hier Anatomieprofi? Droessi und ich mussten heute feststellen, dass es wohl nicht so unnormal ist, dass der linke fuß noch mohlig warm steckt, während der recht vor Kälte schpn fast abfällt. Woher kommen die Unterschiede? Bitte um Auslösung!


----------



## Groudon (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
habt ihr Lust am SA wieder ne Runde zu drehen? Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt wäre es doch eine Idee - schön dick anziehen und ab ins Gelände. ^^ Vlt liegt bis dahin auch mehr Schnee. =) Iwie macht es risch Fun in dem weißen Zeug, solange es ne gefroren ist. 

PS: Jmd ausm Forum hat mir letztens mal den Tipp mit nem Pulverer hier bei uns in Glösa oder so gegeben. Wenn er/sie sich daran erinnert, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn er mich nochmal kontaktieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (14. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> PS: Jmd ausm Forum hat mir letztens mal den Tipp mit nem Pulverer hier bei uns in Glösa oder so gegeben. Wenn er/sie sich daran erinnert, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn er mich nochmal kontaktieren würde.



check mal den verlauf deiner persönlichen nachrichten


----------



## diet (15. Dezember 2009)

Morgen, bei der Satour bin ich gern mit dabei.


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bins nochmal ... so wies bisher ausieht kann ich SA knicken -.- ich hab das Gewinde von der schraube Ã¼berdreht, welche den Bowdenzug am Umwerfer hÃ¤lt und habe jetzt so halwegs mal die kette aufs mittlere Kettenblatt gelegt um Ã¼berhaupt iwie vorwÃ¤rts zu kommen

hat vlt jemand ne idee, wie ich da ein neues Gewinde reinbekomme oder so? wollte mir zwar eh nen Down Swing XT holen ... aber erst NACH Weihnachten (weil ich den XT ne 100pro schleiffrei bekomm -.-) ... hab nur aktuell nich die 27â¬ fÃ¼r das Ding

kann mir jemand helfen *heul*


----------



## droessirider (15. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich bins nochmal ... so wies bisher ausieht kann ich SA knicken -.- ich hab das Gewinde von der schraube überdreht, welche den Bowdenzug am Umwerfer hält und habe jetzt so halwegs mal die kette aufs mittlere Kettenblatt gelegt um überhaupt iwie vorwärts zu kommen
> 
> hat vlt jemand ne idee, wie ich da ein neues Gewinde reinbekomme oder so? wollte mir zwar eh nen Down Swing XT holen ... aber erst NACH Weihnachten (weil ich den XT ne 100pro schleiffrei bekomm -.-) ... hab nur aktuell nich die 27 für das Ding
> 
> kann mir jemand helfen *heul*



brauchst du nen nie benutzten aber schon sechs jahre alten xt umwerfer der allerdings von unten gezogen wird keine ahnung wie das an deienm rad ist der war mal für mein altes rs-bike gedacht so zusagen für ne fünfer ist er dir wenn du brauchen kannst ansonsten kommt er wieder in den schrank zu den anderen resten alter räder aber ich glaube es gibt gar keine räder mehr die eine unten liegende zugführung haben oder


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2009)

nich so wirklich xD aber erstmal sehen - vlt lässt sich das Gewinde neu machen - bin mit diet dran ^^


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Dezember 2009)

mhh, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das ganze ne schrauben mutter kombination ist...
ich hätte für den Übergang noch nen alten LX Umwerfer, ob der allerdings der richtige ist weis ich nicht, ist glaub ich Top Pull Down swing...
müsste man mal checken, ob das Sattelrohrmaß passt....kannste dir ja gerne mal anguggn....


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mich bei euch die Woche nochmal melden wie es denn mit dem guten Ding weitergeht. ^^ Vlt bekomm ich ihn dann auch ENDLICH mal 100% schleiffrei *BITTE*

Ansonsten wird am SA eben nur vorne 32t und hinten 11-34t gefahren. xD


----------



## droessirider (15. Dezember 2009)

ich denke ich muss mir mal nen richtiges oldtime mtb aufbauen mit starrgabel und so für die city und zum spass für richtig hartes mountainbiken wie früher 

am we geht bei mir garnix bissel verplant die ganze sache samstag wird feuchtföhlich und der sonntag ist dann eh im arsch aber da muss ich dann noch zum 87.geburtstag vom opa meiner frau 
nun denn bis zum 22.dez. da sehen wir uns aufjeden fall (weihnachtsrunde)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droessirider (15. Dezember 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Ist ja alles gesagt,
> danke für die Zusammenfassung Droessi.
> 
> Aber ich war irgendwie total müde, als ich daheim angekommen bin. War ja insgesamt auch nicht grad unanstrengend
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Dezember 2009)

ha, ich fahr zur zeit NUR 32/15.....


----------



## droessirider (15. Dezember 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ha, ich fahr zur zeit NUR 32/15.....




kein ding mit nem singelspeeder (nettes fahrzeug mir gefällts)


----------



## damista (15. Dezember 2009)

@groudon
ist wirklich das komplette gewinde vom umwerfer im arsch? das glaub ich nämlich nicht! Hatte selbst mal sowas an meinem alten XT-Umwerfer. Warum auch immer hat Shimano dort ne schraube rein gebastelt, die sehr grenzwertig dimensioniert ist. Zumindest wenn zum ersten mal der Zug eingeklemmt wird und gequetscht werden soll. Resultat war, das a) die Gewindegängre der Schraube im eimer waren und b) die ersten Gewindegänge im Umwerfer auch. Mir ist dann einfach wärend der Fahrt der Bowdenzug durchgerutscht.

Aber man hat ja früher viel MCGyver geschaut. 
Also: Schaden analysiert. Überlegt was zu tun gewesen ist - wollte ja weiter fahren. Lösung war einfach: Flaschenhalterschraube raus gedreht und am Umwerfer eingesetzt. Siehe da, ging! Hab ich dann so gelassen, bis ich den Umwerfer getauscht habe.
Versuch daher erstmal ne Schraube die länger ist!


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Dezember 2009)

ach ja, wir hatten ja ein neues spiel...

wo ist es?


----------



## damista (15. Dezember 2009)

@droessi
ja, es war nicht wirklich anstrengend. Wenn man mal vom Anstieg hinter Klaffenbach absieht. Bei den Temperaturen mit dem Bike in nem Verhältnis von 32/26 dort hoch zu stiefeln hat zumindest kurzzeitig extrem "gewärmt"

Kämpfe aber seit gestern Abend auch mit ner ganz leichten Erkältung ( hoffe das bleibt dabei). Denke aber, die hab ich mir gestern auf Arbeit geholt.


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2009)

danke Damista _ wir werden das mal probieren ^^ nur habe ich dieses "zwischending" zwischen schraube und zug nicht mehr - wird wohl irgendeine Unterlegscheibe herhalten mÃ¼ssen, naja

iwie bauen wir das schon - 20â¬ wollte ich nicht unbedingt wegen EINER 0,xxâ¬ Schraube ausgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (16. Dezember 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... aber ich glaube es gibt gar keine räder mehr die eine unten liegende zugführung haben oder



bei meinem grünen, was sich dank der beamten der polizei chemnitz, wieder stück für stück vervollständigt ist die zugführung am unterrohr und auch bei dem specialized mtb rahmen meiner freundin ist sie am unterrohr - ist aber auch ein damen mtb rahmen, also nicht kein herkömmliches oberrohr vorhanden.


----------



## Groudon (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich das Loch, wo die Schraube ist,unten aufbohren werde und danneine Schraube + Mutter benutzen werde. Dadurch kann ich auch nie wieder das Gewinde schrotten.


----------



## thomaask (16. Dezember 2009)

ich habe demnächst diverse teile über.
z.B.:
shimano deore disc brake br-m535 ganz in matt schwarz, oder mit weißen bremshebeln
shimano deore XT RD-M770 schaltwerke (normal und eins in ganz schwarz)
schalthebel XT Rapidfire SL-M760
Kurbel XT FC-M760 in matt-schwarz
starrgabeln disc only in matt-schwarz und weiß
Vorbau Syntace F139 in matt-schwarz und weiß


----------



## damista (16. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich das Loch, wo die Schraube ist,unten aufbohren werde und danneine Schraube + Mutter benutzen werde. Dadurch kann ich auch nie wieder das Gewinde schrotten.



*schon die längere Schraube probiert?*
Schraube plus Mutter ist keine gute Lösung, finde ich. jeder Schaltzugwechsel oder Nachstellen wird zu Qual ( weil du dann u.U. immer drei Hände brauchst). Und besonders viel platz hat man dort ja auch nicht grad zum handtieren - fluchen wäre vorprogrammiert.
Geht die lange schraube nicht, dann lass dir ein neues Gewinde rein schneiden!


----------



## Groudon (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir schauen heute mal.  Iwie lässt sich das schon kostengünstig lösen.


----------



## fee (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi, sagt mal bescheid wann/wo ihr am Samstag fahrt?

Ansonsten habe ich schon Sonntag (20.12) was vor:
Runde zur Augustusburg oder Stausee-Oberwald
Startfenster ist 10:00-10:10Uhr hier (tiez Vorplatz): http://maps.google.de/maps?z=21&ll=50.830836,12.922913 

Gruß
Felix

Der mit dem Lochproblem: Mit gewindeschneider größeres Gewinde reinschneiden oder Schlaufe um die Schraube legen und Lüsterklemme fixieren oder Gewinde aufbohren so dass man eine Gewindehülse einschlagen oder einkleben kann.


----------



## diet (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, werden am Samstag Vormittag oder auch Nachmittag das Loch aufbohren und ein neues, M6 Gewinde einschneiden und damit dürft das dann funktionieren. 
Könnten die SAtour ja auf den Sonntag verschieben?


----------



## fee (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich fahre eh Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## Groudon (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja, der diet hilft mir dabei. Nochmal fetts Danke an dich!!!

SO kann ich leider nicht - Vormittag haben wir Brunchen mit Family und ab Mittag mit Team aufm Weihnachtsmarkt.^^ Wünsch euch ne tolle Runde.


----------



## droessirider (19. Dezember 2009)

bei den temperaturen halte ich radfahren fast für den gesundheitskiller schlechthin  absolut nur glühwein wetter aber ohne rad kotz jetzt schon mein kumpel will heute sein geburtstag im garten feiern mit grillen und glühwein  keine ahnung muss wohl vorher schon auftanken dann merk ich die kälte nicht mehr so hoffe meine erkältung ist am dienstag wieder abgeklungen also bis dahin 

kopf hoch winter rockt denn ich muss diese woche nicht mehr arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. Dezember 2009)

droessirider schrieb:


> kopf hoch winter rockt



genau, auf den ski & snowboardpisten dieser welt 


und das mit dem grillen ist gar nicht so schlimm, bei offenem feuer, glühwein und warmer kleidung doch auch irgendwie romantisch ...


----------



## Groudon (19. Dezember 2009)

hoffen wir das DI um die 0°C sind ^^ meine winddichtehose kommt erst zu weihnachten xD

wann und wo is denn am DI treff?


----------



## fee (19. Dezember 2009)

Da die Resonanz nicht so groß war sage ich die 10Uhr Runde  für Morgen mal ab. Ansonsten starten ich und der diet morgen _14.30 Uhr vor dem Moritzhof/Sparkasse es geht zur Augustusburg.

Die Tour war heute ganz nett. Aber seht selbst (Igendwie hat sich sogar eine Eisblume im Display gebildet):





_

Man beachte den Eiszapfen der sich an der Brille gebildet hat...






Der Beschlag geht natürlich weg wenn man wieder fährt (nicht dass jemand denk das ich so rumfahre)

Ach so: Trinkflasche oder Camelbak mit normalen Wasser kann man vergessen, ist alles eingefroren.


----------



## thomaask (19. Dezember 2009)

@fee
eine rückmeldung, ob man bestimmt dinge nun nimmt oder nicht kann man wohl nicht erwarten ...


----------



## Groudon (19. Dezember 2009)

Was machen wir denn nun wegen DI? Wann und wo solls losgehen?


----------



## racing_basti (19. Dezember 2009)

fee schrieb:


> Ach so: Trinkflasche oder Camelbak mit normalen Wasser kann man vergessen, ist alles eingefroren.



Ein kleiner Tipp von den erfahrenen Winterfahrern: Der Camelbak kommt natürlich mit unter die Jacke wo es warm ist, dann bleibt das Wasser meist noch in einer erträglichen Trinktemperatur. Und nach dem Trinken kurz in den Schlach blasen um das Wasser zurück in den Vorrat zu pusten. Dann gefriert auch nichts im Schlauch. 
Ansonsten mal nicht so schnell fahren, dann gibts nicht so viel kalten Fahrtwind 

P.S. ich bleib morgen trotzdem auf der Rolle ...


----------



## fee (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mir unterwegs überlegt ob man das wasser nicht durch alkohol ersetzen könnte. der schmelzpunkt von alkohol beträgt -114°C. Aber das mit dem zurückpusten in die trinkblase ist wahrscheinlich besser. danke für den tipp werde ich heute probieren.


----------



## diet (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit unserer Runde morgen aus?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Dezember 2009)

wetter ist ja wieder etwas "wärmer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (21. Dezember 2009)

Und demzufolge wird es wohl auch schlammiger  
...und gegen die Kälte sollte ja ne Einkehr helfen, mit Glühwein und so.


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Dezember 2009)

zeit? ort


----------



## droessirider (21. Dezember 2009)

so leute morgen habe dem lieben lars schon bescheid gesagt ich falle morgen aus da ich mit kehlkopfentzündung wo ich kaum luft bekomme geschweige denn ein wort raus bekomm zu hause sitze und hoffe meinem sohn weihnachten nicht zu versauen aber das wird wieder fahre bestimmt zwischen weihnachten nochmal und auf jedenfall ne silvesterrunde wenn jemand interesse hat ich geb hier nochmal bescheid oder die die meine nummer bzw. ich deren nummer werden angepiept oder fragen bei mir nach 
silvester ist bei mir auf jeden je nach befinden pflicht da es tradition ist mit nem kollegen der nicht hier im forum activ ist !!

morgen wünscht man dem trupp viel spass und bissel frost damit der glühwein schmeckt ansonsten 

Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch für die , die ich nicht nochmal bis Silvester sehe


----------



## Groudon (21. Dezember 2009)

na dann komm du mal wieder gesund auf die Beine, wa 

ich wüsste auch gerne was und wann morgen ist - hoffe jemand gibt mir die daten noch durch


----------



## Kallesurf (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich wünsch Euch schon mal viel Spaß morgen, arbeite bis zum 23.12. 

Thomas


----------



## damista (21. Dezember 2009)

Ist denn hier jeder nur in der Lage auf Angebote zu reagieren?

Na egal.
Ich schlage einen Startzeitpunkt im Zeitraum von 13-14 Uhr vor ( je nach Mehrheit). Das es nur ja ne kurze, gemütliche Runde werden soll, würde ich weiterhin ein treffen am/im um zeisigwald ins Auge fassen. dann könnte man entweder dort ne Runde von knapp einer Stunde Dauer drehen ( mit paar wenigen Störungen durch böse Bäume auf Wegen) oder einen Abstecher über Adelsberg oder Struth drehen.
Einkehr wäre dann vielleicht Zeisigwald- oder Heideschänke

Klingt das soweit in Ordnung?

Das es schlammig wird glaube ich nicht. Temperaturen sollen bei knappen 0°C bleiben und der Boden ist nun seit bald einer Woche in Froststarre. Abgesehen von Stellen, wo die Sonne drauf plautzt ( setzt man mal blauen himmel voraus), dürften sich uns beste Bodenverhältnisse präsentieren.

P.S: @diet
der erste Teil der Lieferung ist da. leider das unwichtigste.. das Teil für das Schwein in der Wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (22. Dezember 2009)

wegen mir an der schänke im Zeisigwald....die kenn ich...
gemütlich klingt gut, die kalten tage haben  an meiner "Fitness" spuren hinterlassen....


----------



## diet (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es 14.00 Uhr an der Kaufhalle unten am Bethanien Krankenhaus?


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Dezember 2009)

kannst du einen Namen nennen?
gibt da ja mehrere, oder?


----------



## diet (22. Dezember 2009)

Da wo die Heinrich-Schütz-Str. zur Zeissigwaldstr. wird, die 90° Hauptstraßenabbiegung, danach geht es zum Haupteingang des Krankenhauses.


----------



## Groudon (22. Dezember 2009)

Gute Zeit - bin dabei. =)


----------



## damista (22. Dezember 2009)

ist ein edeka


----------



## racing_basti (25. Dezember 2009)

Da es mir im Wald derzeit zu schlammig ist habe ich für morgen wieder eine Straßenrunde geplant.

Los gehts bei mir so gegen 10. 
Geplant ist folgende Strecke: Chemnitz - Chemnitztal - Göritzhain - Wechselburg - B175 - Waldenburg - Glauchau - St. Egidien - Oberlungwitz

Wenn jemand mitkommen will --> einfach melden. Treffpunkt wäre auf der Theaterstraße vor dem Laden von Biker&Boarder um 10:30Uhr.


----------



## fee (27. Dezember 2009)

Habe ich leider verpass, da PC nicht an über die Feiertage. Bin aber am selben Tag auch RR gefahren. Bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden halten...
Aber im Wald geht es auch langsam wieder.


----------



## racing_basti (27. Dezember 2009)

hast du mal in den wald geschaut? die wege sind zwar nicht mehr schlammig, aber dafür gibt es jetzt jede menge eisplatten.
da bleib ich weiterhin auf der straße...


----------



## kreuziger (27. Dezember 2009)

war heut mal ne runde im rabensteiner wald unterwegs und mußte leider feststellen das der forst und das wetter die strecke(heavy24) dort nahezu unfahrbar gemacht haben. alles was waldautobahn ist hat ne dicke, spiegelglatte eisschicht und das ganze größtenteils über die gesamte wegbreite. fahren konnte man da nur falls vorhanden im seitengraben, den musste man sich aber notgedrungen mit einer menge spaziergänger teilen..
nach dem ersten singletrail nach verlassen des breiten forstweges der noch recht gut fahrbar war ging der mist auch schon los.  auf dem kurzen stück welches man parallel zum waldrand fährt liegt gleich mal ein großer entwurzelter baum. und das schlammige stück den berg rauf zurück zur waldautobahn hat wohl der forst für sich entdeckt und ganze arbeit geleistet. was nicht von den großen forstfahrzeugen zerfahren wurde ist mit reisig und großen ästen bedeckt so das man das bike mehr trägt als fährt.  
muß ich mir wohl leider für die nächste zeit eine neue hausstrecke suchen oder auf die strasse ausweichen.
vielleicht hat ja  einer ne´n tip wo es im moment gut zu fahren geht.

mfg thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (27. Dezember 2009)

Ja habe ich auch gesehen aber, eben nur da wo der Schnee durch die Leute verdichtet wurde. muss man eben auf kleine Wege ausweichen. Auf der anderen Seite von der Autobahn gibt es auch einen Weg, der befahrbar sein sollte. Ist eben mal was anderes...
Plant irgendwer beim Silvesterpreis in Lichtenstein vorbeizuschauen bzw. die Strecke mal vorher anschauen (z.B. Dienstag)? Hat jemand Ahnung wo es genau um den Sportplatz lang geht (Bild, GPX)?
Habe gehÃ¶rt das Startgeld fÃ¼r die Hobby-Klasse ist 6â¬. Ist das direkt dort zu entlÃ¶hnen oder muss man dann NachmeldegebÃ¼hr zahlen?


----------



## racing_basti (27. Dezember 2009)

In Lichtenstein ist der Start-/Zielbereich direkt im Sportplatzgelände. Das ist eingezäunt und geht durch ein Tor (wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag abgeschlossen) in den angrenzenden kleinen Wald. Dort gibts zwei "größere" Wege. Den oberen gehts hinter soweit es auf dem Weg, den unteren am Teich wieder zurück. 
Lässt sich nicht groß anders beschreiben, nen Lageplan hab ich leider auch nicht. Aber wenn du dort bist gibts eigentlich kaum ein verfahren.


----------



## droessirider (27. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss mann sich bis zum 22.12. angemeldet haben aber mann könnte ja silvester vielleicht hinfahren mit dem rad zum gucken will so oder so ne silvesterrunde fahren mal sehen das wetter is ja nicht so vielversprechend mal gucken bissel schlamm schockt uns nicht oder ?!
ansonsten fahr ich hier in der umgebung ne runde wohin noch ne drüber nachgedacht aber das wird schon


----------



## Groudon (27. Dezember 2009)

Wir wollen auch mitfahren. ^^ Mal sehen wie das wird. Jetzt mit neuen Klamotten (lange Trägerhose , Überschuhe , neuer Helm ) ist der Winter ertragbar.


----------



## kreuziger (28. Dezember 2009)

wann soll denn das in lichtenstein losgehen?
wenn ich es zeitlich gebacken bekomme würd ich mich gern mit ranhängen wenn´s recht ist.

mfg thomas


----------



## racing_basti (28. Dezember 2009)

Schaut einfach mal auf den seiten des BDR in die Ausschreibung.
Da steht alles über Startzeiten, Startgelder usw. drin


----------



## racing_basti (28. Dezember 2009)

*TOURAUFRUF!!!*

Silvester-Night-Night-Ride

Termin: 31.12.2009
Startzeit: ca. 22 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Wasserschloß Klaffenbach
Strecke: über den Eisenweg mit geringem Straßenanteil und einigen kleinen Traileinlagen, alles bei Dunkelheit fahrbar.
Tempo: moderat, für JEDEN problemlos mitzuhalten. 

Kurz vor Mitternacht wollen wir oberhalb von Jahnsdorf an der schönen Aussicht sein und von dort den traumhaften Blick über unzählige Feuerwerke genießen.

Also wer muss nicht unbedingt auf ner Party sitzen und kommt mit Biken?


----------



## Iselz (28. Dezember 2009)

dabei


----------



## Andreas_70 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Basti,

das kling ja super verlockend. Da muss ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mit dabei bin. Melde mich aber auf jeden fall genauer.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2009)

Bin leider nicht da. Schade. Aber vlt andermal ne runde.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Dezember 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF!!!*
> 
> Silvester-Night-Night-Ride
> 
> ...



Mitfahrer bisher: Iselz, Trottel, racing_basti

Falls jemand kein oder kein richtiges Licht haben sollte: ich hätte noch 2 Lampen zu verleihen. Jeweils 20W Halogen, Helmhalter und schon 24h-Rennerprobt. Einziger Nachteil ist die Kleinigkeit von 3kg Akku


----------



## thomaask (29. Dezember 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF!!!*
> 
> Silvester-Night-Night-Ride
> 
> ...



das klingt doch nach einer gesunden und aufregenden alternative. da sie uns vor geraumer zeit die räder aus dem keller geklaut haben kann ich nicht teilnehmen, aber der nächste jahreswechsel kommt bestimmt.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Dezember 2009)

Mitfahrer bisher: Iselz, Trottel, racing_basti, fee


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

Meine Party is jetzt och geschichte. xD Wenn jemand für mich ne Lampe hat, würde ich auch mitkommen.  Ist sicher ne schöne Alternative mal.


----------



## thomaask (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde !

Hat zufällig jemand ein Laufrad vorn in der Kombination Shimano Deore XT Disc Nabe schwarz/ Mavic XC 717 schwarz/ Speichen, Nippel egal, aber schwarz ?

Guten Rutsch euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (30. Dezember 2009)

@Trottel: kannst eine von den richtig hellen leuchten bekommen, haben noch eine helmhalterung dafür gefunden

@Groudon: für dich hätten wir eine 20W halogen leuchte auch mit helmhalterung und 3kg akku für den rucksack, falls das ok ist...

die lampen würden wir euch mit zum wasserschloss an den start bringen 
bis dahin müsstet ihr mit "normaler" beleuchtung kommen... wegen rückweg reden wir morgen

@andreas_70: wie siehts bei dir aus? bist du dabei?

gez. isel i.a. vom basti (der jetzt trainiert)


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

jojo - schwitzen wird man wohl eh ^^ hin kann ich ja mit der 0815 Lampe fürn lenker kommen


----------



## Trottel (30. Dezember 2009)

@Iselz

fährt der basti morgen in lichtenstein das rennen mit ?


----------



## Iselz (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, ich denke schon


----------



## Trottel (30. Dezember 2009)

groudon und ich fahren da auch mit.

wenn´s ihm keine umstände macht, könnte er´s ja gleich mitbringen.


----------



## Iselz (30. Dezember 2009)

ja dürfte kein Problem sein. (er)kennt ihr euch?


----------



## Trottel (30. Dezember 2009)

wir stehen beim tony b. und beim rico l.
aber kennen tut er uns noch nicht


----------



## Iselz (30. Dezember 2009)

na dann passt das


----------



## Andreas_70 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

ich muss mich leider abmelden . Die Erkältungsviren haben mich doch noch erwischt. Wünsche Euch allen eine super Fahrt. Kommt gut ins neue Jahr, vor allem ohne zuviel "rutschen".

Andreas


----------



## droessirider (30. Dezember 2009)

hallo alle !
war am montag mal zwei stunden unterwegs was sich leider gleich gerächt hat meine erkältung war noch nicht ganz weg und nun ist sie wieder volle granate am start 
@ racingbasti: ich hätte wahrscheinlich auf dich hören sollen in sachen eisplatten mit bissel schnee drauf sowas von unschön es ging nur auf den trails und nebenwegen zu fahren alles andere zu heiß 

so ich werde nun morgen zu hause bleiben mit meiner Familie  mich auskurieren 

ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH UND EIN GESUNDES NEUES JAHR 2010 

bis zur nächsten touren gelegenheit adios 
Droessirider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

mal sehen in welchem zustand die strecke morgen ist ^^

ich war gestern mal die tour gefahren, welche ich mit trottel und drösserider damals gefahren bin ... mich hats dann am Ende nachm Fuchsberg auf dem hang mit linkskurve unten auch erwischt ... vorher alles schon klar und voll in fahrt unten die räder weggezpgen... arr ... war ärgerlich, aber was solls. ^^ is schließlich winter

bin gespannt auf morgen und vorallem die tour abends mit licht ^^

auch schonmal guten rutsch von mir xD


----------



## diet (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle, 
wünsch Euch heute einen schönen Abend und einen ebenso guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Grüße Mike


----------



## racing_basti (31. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, nachdem ja alle Beteiligten heute in Lichtenstein waren und dort z.T. schon Rad gefahren sind würde ich die Tour für heute absagen.

Bei dem Wetter könnten wir zwar fahren, aber wir wollten ja nicht nur auf dem Bike unterwegs sein, sondern auch viele Feuerwerke bestaunen. Im Moment ist bei uns auf dem Berg dichter Nebel, sehen könnten wir da nicht viel. 

Wenn es "nur" um einen Night-Ride geht, dann bekommen wir auch in den nächsten Wochen noch was schönes hin. Dann muss es ja auch nicht über Mitternacht sein 

Also dann, rutscht gut ins neue Jahr!

Viele Grüße auch von Iselz.

Basti


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2009)

gut ^^ meine Klamotten sind eh drecksch wie sau und ein zweites Paar habsch ne xD wünsch euch allen auch nen guten rutsch (meiner wird recht einsam ...)


----------



## fee (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja sehe ich auch so. Bin heute 65km gefahren bei Puls 170 - es reicht. 
Trottel & Co.: Hast du deine Trinkflasche und Handschuhe liegen lassen? Die habe ich jetzt.
Guten rutsch.


----------



## crosstria (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Biker,
ich werd am Wochenende wieder mal mein Bike ins Auto packen und an den Waldrand fahren, das Fahrrad dann auspacken und damit in den Wald fahren .
Wer hat Bock mitzukommen?
Ich werd 10.00Uhr oben in Adelberg (dort wo Start Bikemarathon) ist, mit dem Bike losfahren.


----------



## droessirider (8. Januar 2010)

crosstria schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> Wer hat Bock mitzukommen?
> Ich werd 10.00Uhr oben in Adelberg (dort wo Start Bikemarathon) ist, mit dem Bike losfahren.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
@crosstria
mal so gefragt wann ist bei dir wochenende Sa oder So musst du schon dazu sagen weil bock hätte ich drauf aber morgen wird devinitiv ne so der hit zwecks wetter 40cm neuschnee ist kein pappenstiel und wenn es stürmt was es soll wird auch schneien zur tortour  wart mal bis sonntag aber nicht länger wie zwei stunden


----------



## crosstria (8. Januar 2010)

Sorry, hab ich total vergessen zu sagen. Also ich will, wenn möglich, Samstag und Sonntag fahren. Ich werd aber morgen erst mal sehen, ob man überhaupt durch den Schnee kommt. Wenn nicht, hab ich kein Bock, Sonntag noch mal zu fahren. Ich schreib Samstagnachmittag noch mal, ob ich Sonntag wieder aufs MTB steig.
Also, wie gesagt, ich bin morgen 10.00Uhr mit dem Auto vor dem Sportplatz, dort wo die Baustelle beginnt...


----------



## droessirider (8. Januar 2010)

hab gerade den wetterbericht gecheckt lass ma mit radfahren am WE denke das wird schon recht heftig wir hören uns morgen mal sehen ich glaube nicht daran das man fahren kann ausser auf der rolle zu hause 
im warmen 

bis die tage ich finde winter geil muss ne arbeiten sondern überstunden abbummeln echt geil auf dem Bau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crosstria (9. Januar 2010)

Bin grad rein vom Radtraining: Also ich war 3h unterwegs. Bin hoch zum Adelsbergturm gefahren, von dort aus runter ins Sternmühlental, dann wieder hoch bis zur Augustusburger Straße (in der Nähe von Erdmannsdorf), das ganze wieder zurück. Iss blos ne kleine Runde gewesen, aber 3h sagen alles. War teilweise ein ganz schönes geeiere, bergrauf ging nur Schieben. War auch höllig anstrengend. Ich werd morgen aber auch aufn Ergometer steigen  . Ein Mal in der Woche so hartes Training reicht ...


----------



## nobbi (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage, welche nichts mit dem radfahren zu tun hat. wo kann man in chemnitz ein wenig langlauf betreiben, wohne in rabenstein und hab an den rabensteiner wald gedacht. kann man da gut fahren, oder dann doch eher wo anders?

noch ne andere frage. gibts in chemnitz ne kleine gruppe von radfahrern die regelmäßig touren fährt. sei es nun straße oder gelände.


----------



## diet (13. Januar 2010)

Klar gibt es die 

Kannst auch mal versuchen im Stärkerwald (zwichen Grüna und Neukirchen) zu fahren, hab da auch schon Spuren gesehen. Ansonsten ist der Rabensteiner schon gut weil du von dort ja in verschiedene Richtungen schwenken kannst.


----------



## thomaask (13. Januar 2010)

hallo gemeinde !

kennt hier im forum einer in chemnitz und/oder näherer umgebung eine galvanik , wo man auch als privatperson aluteile eloxieren kann ?
ich selber habe bei alucolor-chemnitz angefragt, die haben mir nur wobek weiter empfohlen, welcher aber pulverbeschichtung macht 

gruß


----------



## droessirider (13. Januar 2010)

war heute mal ne Runde unterwegs mal abgesehen von den stark benutzten Wegen(fußgänger und skifahrer) am Schlossteich und im Zeißigwald ist der Schnee im Moment die HÖLLE  kein vorankommen nur schieben und straucheln der totale Stress aber die Abfahrten waren ein riesen SPASS ne geile rutschpartie aber das nächste mal fahre ich mit Bärentatzen weil Klickis  is wohl ne so das ding wie ich feststellen musste AUTSCH   kann bestimmt ins Khaus führen?  

Aber ich bin jetzt BELEHRT 

Der NÄCHSTE VERSUCH KOMMT BESTIMMT


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2010)

Hab heute mein Stadtrad wintertauglich gemacht, nachdem ja das Schwarze den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Kann also am WE oder so wieder losgehen.
Wahrscheinlich ziehe ich auch wirklich noch Spikes auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Januar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde !
> 
> kennt hier im forum einer in chemnitz und/oder näherer umgebung eine galvanik , wo man auch als privatperson aluteile eloxieren kann ?
> ich selber habe bei alucolor-chemnitz angefragt, die haben mir nur wobek weiter empfohlen, welcher aber pulverbeschichtung macht
> ...



schick es doch LARS der Macht sehr gute arbeiten...


----------



## thomaask (15. Januar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde !
> 
> kennt hier im forum einer in chemnitz und/oder näherer umgebung eine galvanik , wo man auch als privatperson aluteile eloxieren kann ?
> ich selber habe bei alucolor-chemnitz angefragt, die haben mir nur wobek weiter empfohlen, welcher aber pulverbeschichtung macht
> ...





erkan1984 schrieb:


> schick es doch LARS der Macht sehr gute arbeiten...



mit ihm hatte ich schon kontakt. rahmen macht er nicht
ausserdem ist eine firma, wo man hin gehen kann viel persönlicher und falls etwas nicht stimmt, kann ich es direkt da lassen. so geht keine zeit mit versand flöten.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Januar 2010)

ok, das es um einen rahmen geht wusste ich ja nicht...
sry, dass ich dir nicht helfen konnte


----------



## fee (15. Januar 2010)

vielleicht hier http://www.boettger-eloxal.de/ (Sehmatal)
aber hartanodisieren ist vielleicht besser bei rahmen


----------



## Groudon (15. Januar 2010)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich nur schwarze Harteloxalschichten???


----------



## Kallesurf (15. Januar 2010)

So, bin gerade wieder rein. Hab nur mal kurz die Lage geprüft, Radweg Euba-Chemnitz geht gar nicht, Waldwege werden auch so sein. Alles festgefahrene ging ganz gut, wollte eh die SSCP7 LED-Lampe mal auprobieren. Geniales Teil, bin mit 50% gefahren, 100% ist der Hammer.
Mal sehen was das Wetter noch so bringt


----------



## thomaask (16. Januar 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Geniales Teil, bin mit 50% gefahren, 100% ist der Hammer.



lag schnee ? der reflektiert nämlich - ergo wirk sowieso alles heller


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich nur schwarze Harteloxalschichten???


Soweit ich weiß reicht genügt für den Rahmen das sogenannte dekorative Eloxieren. Hartanaodisiert werden z.B. Kettenblätter, um die Zähne haltbarer zu machen.

In Dresden ist noch eine Firma, bei der der User Tuner im Rahmen seiner Sammelbestellungen für viele Leute hier aus dem Forum Teile hat eloxieren lassen.
http://www.flugzeuggalvanik.de/

Welche Farbe soll denn der Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## thomaask (16. Januar 2010)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß reicht genügt für den Rahmen das sogenannte dekorative Eloxieren. Hartanaodisiert werden z.B. Kettenblätter, um die Zähne haltbarer zu machen.
> 
> In Dresden ist noch eine Firma, bei der der User Tuner im Rahmen seiner Sammelbestellungen für viele Leute hier aus dem Forum Teile hat eloxieren lassen.
> http://www.flugzeuggalvanik.de/
> ...




in dresden umgebung kenn ich auch welche, aber um mir den weg nach dd immer zu sparen, habe ich hier in chemnitz etwas gesucht.

falls jemand etwas in nächster zeit eloxieren lassen will oder pulvern, dann kann ich das mit nach dd mitnehmen


----------



## Kallesurf (17. Januar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> lag schnee ? der reflektiert nämlich - ergo wirk sowieso alles heller



Im Schnee reicht 50%, ich habe auf dem Asphalt mal die volle Leistung getestet, das war ein ordentlicher Lichtkegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. Januar 2010)

Hey ... is hier Winterschlaf?! ^^

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob wir vlt paar Ziele so zusammensuchen wollen, wo man so Touren hinmachen kann in der Umgebung um Chemnitz?!

Man könnte ja sonen kleenen "Touren-Terminplan" erstellen, so dass man immer 5-10 Leute etwa zusammenbekommt. Ich fand unsere Runde nach Oberwald damals ja wirklich cool und kann man ja öfters wiederholen.


----------



## funkbrother (23. Januar 2010)

Nee, wir sind alle auf der Rolle und spulen Kilometer ab. Die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt. 
Aber  keine schlecht Idee. Da kann man sich jetzt schon, geistig, auf die ersten Touren vorbereiten. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch das eine oder andere gpx File (GPS).


----------



## Iselz (23. Januar 2010)

was wollt ihr nur immer alle mit gps tracks??? ich hätte auch ein paar landkarten hier rum liegen.
ps: an die chemnitzer tu studenten: bei euch gibts es eventuell im sommer einen mtbo kurs (hab ich gehört)


----------



## droessirider (23. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung was ihr habt war heute mal ne 1,5 h radel auf der gefrorenen schneedecke kann man super fahren ohne durchzubrechen  is wie auf der straße quer über die felder is nen gaudi  bis ich eingebrochen bin (doch zu fett) bin dann halt noch bissel straße gefahren weil schön trocken somit kein salz am rad fahre eh mit dem alten  da is ne ganz so schlimm .
 aber die touren planung könnte mer ja mal angehen hab auch verschiedene ideen oder ziele die ich gerne ansteuern möchte ob die zeit dazu reicht sei dahin gestellt man könnte das bestimmt besser tun wenn sich mal irgendwo trifft und das bequatscht denke hier im forum funtioniert das ne wirklich


----------



## Groudon (23. Januar 2010)

ja gut - wäre eine Idee - können ja so Mitte/Ende Februar mal in ner Kneipe oder so ne Gruppe machen und bissl quatschen - vorher vlt ne Tour durch die Wälder wie damals


----------



## droessirider (23. Januar 2010)

tour vorher kann natürlich im februar schon recht schmutzig werden wo die uns wahrscheinlich in ner kneipe ,cafe etc. nicht so richtig mögen  
aber wir kriegen das schon hin mit tour und termin zum planen 

bin da OPTIMIST


----------



## thomaask (24. Januar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> keine ahnung was ihr habt war heute mal ne 1,5 h radel auf der gefrorenen schneedecke kann man super fahren ohne durchzubrechen  is wie auf der straße quer über die felder is nen gaudi  bis ich eingebrochen bin (doch zu fett) bin dann halt noch bissel straße gefahren weil schön trocken somit kein salz am rad fahre eh mit dem alten  da is ne ganz so schlimm .
> aber die touren planung könnte mer ja mal angehen hab auch verschiedene ideen oder ziele die ich gerne ansteuern möchte ob die zeit dazu reicht sei dahin gestellt man könnte das bestimmt besser tun wenn sich mal irgendwo trifft und das bequatscht denke hier im forum funtioniert das ne wirklich



nimm doch kind und kegel mit


----------



## droessirider (25. Januar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> nimm doch kind und kegel mit



wat willsten mir damit sagen  
Denke die interessiert das nicht so wirklich wohin wir fahren wollen und wann .


----------



## thomaask (25. Januar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wat willsten mir damit sagen
> Denke die interessiert das nicht so wirklich wohin wir fahren wollen und wann .



wegen der zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (25. Januar 2010)

ach na darum aber das wird sich schon klären meine Gute ist da eigentlich recht locker was flexibilität angeht


----------



## spirello (26. Januar 2010)

Hab gestern abend einen spontanen Nightride über den Adelsberg gemacht. Auffahrt von Niederwiesa über'n Katzenberg ging gut. Dann den Trail links vom Hüttengrund runter (dort wo's beim ABM raufgeht), war auch ok. Wenn man schnell genug war,ist man auf dem gefrorenen Schnee kaum eingebrochen. Dann das Sternmühlenthal weiter Richtung Erdmannsdorf und die Wanderwege an der Zschopau zurück. Dort war's etwas glatt, aber da greift der Spruch, der auch bei Schotter gilt: "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit".  Wenn man zu langsam ist, wird es wacklig. 

War ohne Spikes und mit zwei Sigma und einer P7 am Helm unterwegs, war wie Flutlicht im Wald. 



 



PS: Fotos sind ohne Blitz gemacht (iPhone hat leider keinen), nur die P7 am Helm war die Lichtquelle


----------



## wurzeldödel (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Spirello,
schönes Licht

Bitte vor dem nächsten night right meine emails checken.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## racing_basti (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ein kleines Anliegen in eigener Sache: 

Für meine Abschlussarbeit suche ich derzeit noch männliche Probanden im Alter von 18-35 Jahren, die auf dem Radergometer mehrere Tests absolvieren. Das ganze wird in Chemnitz stattfinden, deshalb wäre es günstig wenn du aus der Nähe kommst. Der Testzeitraum wird vom 8.2. bis 26.3. sein.

Außerdem suche ich noch einen "Probeprobanden" der nächste Woche Freitag einen Test auf dem Ergometer absolviert. Das ganze soll die Generalprobe für die eigentlich Studie sein, nur dass eben keine Testreihe durchgeführt wird, sondern nur der eine Test.

Kontaktdaten gibts per PN oder einfach dem Link folgen...


----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Außerdem suche ich noch einen "Probeprobanden" der nächste Woche Freitag einen Test auf dem Ergometer absolviert. Das ganze soll die Generalprobe für die eigentlich Studie sein, nur dass eben keine Testreihe durchgeführt wird, sondern nur der eine Test.




ein proband könnte 10.57 am hbf sein


----------



## racing_basti (27. Januar 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ein proband könnte 10.57 am hbf sein



probeproband 

da können wir ja sogar mal in die chemnitzer mensa gehn, nur solltest du da dann 2h bis zum test noch zeit haben, müssen wir mal sehn wie wir das machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

hm klingt gut


----------



## Groudon (27. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, gehen eure Kurbeln bei um die -10°C auch sehr schwerer? Mir ist das heute früh beim Zeitungaustragen aufgefallen ... sie ging seeehr zäh. Heute Nachmittag im "warmen" Keller lief sie dann wieder wie immer (besser!) ...


----------



## Kallesurf (27. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gehen eure Kurbeln bei um die -10°C auch sehr schwerer? Mir ist das heute früh beim Zeitungaustragen aufgefallen ... sie ging seeehr zäh. Heute Nachmittag im "warmen" Keller lief sie dann wieder wie immer (besser!) ...



es geht natürlich alle mechanische schwerer, dass klingt nach gut Fett an der Kurbel, welches recht fest werden könnte. Vielleicht mal sauber machen. Ich hatte bei - 7°C nix gemerkt.

VG Thomas


----------



## Kallesurf (27. Januar 2010)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo Spirello,
> schönes Licht
> 
> Bitte vor dem nächsten night right meine emails checken.
> ...



Meine auch


----------



## Groudon (27. Januar 2010)

aber sollte die Kurbel denn nicht ordentlich gefettet werden

PS: in welche Richtung muss man das LINKE Pedal drehen, um es abzubekommen??? ich habs ne so isch hinbekommen ... sitzt fest -.-


----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> aber sollte die Kurbel denn nicht ordentlich gefettet werden


jap, aber mit temperaturen um die minus 20 kommen einige handelsübliche schon an ihre grenzen


----------



## racing_basti (27. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> aber sollte die Kurbel denn nicht ordentlich gefettet werden
> 
> PS: in welche Richtung muss man das LINKE Pedal drehen, um es abzubekommen??? ich habs ne so isch hinbekommen ... sitzt fest -.-



die pedale immer nach hinten lockern


----------



## Groudon (27. Januar 2010)

naja gut - ist ja nur im Winter 

nach hinten bedeutet also immer zum hinterrad hin???


----------



## racing_basti (27. Januar 2010)

drück den pedalschlüssel einfach hinten nach unten, dann passts, egal ob rechts oder links 

p.s. wobei mit drücken ists manchmal nicht getan, ich stand auch schonmal auf nem inbus mit verlängerung und das pedal ist trotzdem an der kurbel geblieben


----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> jap, aber mit temperaturen um die minus 20 kommen einige handelsübliche schon an ihre grenzen



ich überleg aber gerade ob man dort wo es bei dir klemmt überhaupt ran kommt? sind doch bestimmt industrielager...

und wie ist denn mit den ganzen materialien? die haben doch alle verschiedene wärmeausdehnungen und verklemmen sich bei extrem temperaturen sicher schnell...

btw: hab hier nen schönen link gefunden:

Öl Lexikon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> p.s. wobei mit drücken ists manchmal nicht getan, ich stand auch schonmal auf nem inbus mit verlängerung und das pedal ist trotzdem an der kurbel geblieben


----------



## genervtbin (27. Januar 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


>



 war er grob mit deinem schätzle?


----------



## Iselz (27. Januar 2010)

nene, aber ich bin dann tandem ohne klickies gefahren...


----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> nach hinten bedeutet also immer zum hinterrad hin???


Man könnte auch einfach formulieren: immer gegen die Tretrichtung!

entsprechend wenn du´s dann wieder ranschraubst in Tretrichtung schrauben. aber nicht festziehen. Handfest reicht. Der Rest ergibt sich von allein.

@Basti
ich werde dir morgen mal ne PN zukommen lassen. Habe vernommen dir wäre mal jemand lieb, der auch Vormittag/Mittag könnte 


Die Genervte ist auch mal wieder im Netz


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

damista schrieb:


> @Basti
> ich werde dir morgen mal ne PN zukommen lassen. Habe vernommen dir wäre mal jemand lieb, der auch Vormittag/Mittag könnte



ich würde ja auch gern, aber ich reiß die leistungsdaten drastisch nach unten, da ich mich momentan auf gelegentliche rolle beschränke



> Die Genervte ist auch mal wieder im Netz



ab und an bin ich hier und schnüffel rum


----------



## Iselz (28. Januar 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch gern, aber ich reiß die leistungsdaten drastisch nach unten, da ich mich momentan auf gelegentliche rolle beschränke



ich würde auch gern, wurde aber abgewiesen, weil wo bekommen wir die restlichen 20 mädels her? mit den üblichen verdächtigen habe ich gerade mal 5 gezählt...


----------



## racing_basti (28. Januar 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch gern, ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> ... männliche Probanden...



sollte ich mir jetzt gedanken machen? 

nachdem ich einer (hier nichtgenannten) sportlerin eine absage bezüglich der tests machen musste, habe letztens schonmal folgenden satz gehört: "eigentlich bin ich ja auch wie ein ganz normaler mann!" 

wobei ich nicht zwangsläufig nur mit männern testen muss. wenn du es schaffst, dass 25 radsportlerinnen zu den tests kommen, dann könnte die ganze studie auch mit frauen als probanden absolviert werden

ein kleiner nachtrag: der satz stammt nicht von der antworterin über mir


----------



## racing_basti (28. Januar 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ich würde auch gern, wurde aber abgewiesen...



du darfst doch nächste woche freitag die generalprobe fahren


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ich würde auch gern, wurde aber abgewiesen, weil wo bekommen wir die restlichen 20 mädels her? mit den üblichen verdächtigen habe ich gerade mal 5 gezählt...



stimmt, mehr bekomme ich auch nicht zusammen, zumindestens hier in der ecke.....evtl. über gr2, isel? aber da sind die meisten ja in einer ganz anderen ecke von dtl....

@basti: es gibt da lustige perücken mit langen haaren   traue keiner studie, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (28. Januar 2010)

hihi!
naja, bei gr2 kommen die meisten ja auch aus bayern...


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sollte ich mir jetzt gedanken machen?



nein, brauchste nicht, bei mir scheiterts mal wieder dank selektivem lesen


----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> @basti: es gibt da lustige perücken mit langen haaren   traue keiner studie, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast



aber meinst du kannst auch jeden davon überzeugen sich die Beine zu rasieren? 

Den Leistungshöchststand weiße ich im moment auch nicht auf. ist ja immerhin Winter. Damit hättest du dich also nicht rausreden können...


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

damista schrieb:


> aber meinst du kannst auch jeden davon überzeugen sich die Beine zu rasieren?



 basti hält fest, isel rasiert und ich mach foddos


----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

dann lass ich mal ganz fix wachsen, da muss ich mir wenigstens nicht selbst die Mühe machen.


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

damista schrieb:


> dann lass ich mal ganz fix wachsen, da muss ich mir wenigstens nicht selbst die Mühe machen.



wenn die beine so aussehen wie der kopf, sind wir bei dir ja schnell fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

Deshalb hätte ich´s doch mal stehen lassen, damit ihr eben was zu tun habt


----------



## Iselz (28. Januar 2010)

aber ob du dann auch so rumlaufen willst...?


----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

wieso? hast du etwa keine ruhig Hand? In dem Fall mach ich dass dann doch lieber weiterhin selbst


----------



## genervtbin (28. Januar 2010)

isel, kannst ja erstmal an stellen üben, die sonst niemand sieht


----------



## damista (28. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe damit als Proband nicht mehr zur Verfügung... mit ihrer zittrigen Hand lasse ich sie nicht an meine Nase


----------



## thomaask (1. Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand im forum einen fähigen lackierer im raum chemnitz, der auch mal was "für lau" oder als "feierabendarbeit" lackiert ?


----------



## droessirider (7. Februar 2010)

so ich wollte nochmal fragen wie es denn nun aussieht mit nem Treffen zwecks Tourenplanung  usw. verschiedene Ideen hätte ich  so zum Beispiel einen evt. festen Termin im monat oder auch jede Woche aber ohne irgenwelche Pflichten nur wer kommt kommt wer ne der eben ne 
die tourenvorschläge könnte man ja hier oder dann am am treffpunkt besprechen  jetzt mal nur zum beispiel 
Größere sachen wie Tagestouren oder mehr Tagestouren sollten dann eben kongret besprochen und geplant werden 

mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt, freu mich auf eure Ideen


----------



## thomaask (8. Februar 2010)

ich würde immer mittwochs eine "feierabendtour" einführen. quassi für berufstätige
dauer: ca. 2 bis 4h
kilometer: ca. 40
tempo: gemütlich (weil feierabend)
ziele: wälder in der umgebung


----------



## Kallesurf (8. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Größere sachen wie Tagestouren oder mehr Tagestouren sollten dann eben kongret besprochen und geplant werden
> 
> mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt, freu mich auf eure Ideen



ich wäre für eine Fichtelbergtour, MTB vielleicht Zschopautal


----------



## thomaask (8. Februar 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> ich wäre für eine Fichtelbergtour, MTB vielleicht Zschopautal



für gelegentlich rennradtouren wäre ich auch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (8. Februar 2010)

Also Fichtelberg hätte ich auch lust aber mit dem MTB sehe ich da schwarz. Ist ohne Schnee schon anspruchsvoll. Rennrad fahre ich do, fr, sa, so, weil da erstmal keine Prüfungen und ich langsam schon ganz hibbelig werde.
Wie sieht es denn in den Wäldern und Forstwegen so aus? Könnte mir vorstellen das der Schnee schön hart gefroren ist und bei Sonnenschein bestimmt auch leicht angetaut und entsprechen glatt.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2010)

Auf ne Fichtelbergtour hätte ich im Frühling/Frühsommer auch interesse.  Sonst eben SA ab und an ne Tour als Gruppe (weils einfach mehr Fun macht) und man kann ja im Sommer Abens dann grillen gehen / in Biergarten.


----------



## Kallesurf (8. Februar 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> ich wäre für eine Fichtelbergtour, MTB vielleicht Zschopautal



Ich hatte auch perspektivisch an Frühjahr gedacht 
RR habe ich da schon Routen, fahr das immer im August zum Pleßberg.

Mit MTB kann man motorisiert zurück kommen


----------



## Iselz (8. Februar 2010)

pleßberg? den gibts auch im thüringer wald


----------



## thomaask (9. Februar 2010)

Grüß Gott Gemeinde,

falls jemand Teile braucht, guckt mal bei meinen Bike-Markt-Anzeigen. Vielleicht ist was für Euch dabei.
unter anderem dort zu finden

Shimano Deore Disc Brake Sets
Shimano XT Schaltwerke und Schalthebel
Shimano Umwerfer
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Sattel
etc.


----------



## diet (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
gegen einen "Touren-Stammtisch"  hab ich nix, meinetwegen einmal im Monat einplanen und dann dort die Touren für den kommenden Monat absprechen. 
Und das mit so ner Feierabendrunde klingt auch ganz gut 

Mike


----------



## kreuziger (11. Februar 2010)

wollte mir jetzt bei dem wetter eigentlich mal  ne leistungsdiagnostik leisten. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man die in chemnitz oder der umgebung machen lassen kann und was das so in etwa kostet? 
beim ABM hatte ich  mal einen flyer unter dem scheibenwischer mit einer adresse wo man das machen lassen kann, der ist aber leider verschütt gegangen.

mfg thomas


----------



## nobbi (11. Februar 2010)

schau einfach mal hier:
http://www.triagnostik-chemnitz.de/


----------



## kreuziger (11. Februar 2010)

ist genau die firma  von der die  flyer waren.
besten dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (11. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wollte mir jetzt bei dem wetter eigentlich mal  ne leistungsdiagnostik leisten. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man die in chemnitz oder der umgebung machen lassen kann und was das so in etwa kostet?
> beim ABM hatte ich  mal einen flyer unter dem scheibenwischer mit einer adresse wo man das machen lassen kann, der ist aber leider verschütt gegangen.
> 
> mfg thomas





racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein kleines Anliegen in eigener Sache:
> 
> Für meine Abschlussarbeit suche ich derzeit noch männliche Probanden im Alter von 18-35 Jahren, die auf dem Radergometer mehrere Tests absolvieren. Das ganze wird in Chemnitz stattfinden, deshalb wäre es günstig wenn du aus der Nähe kommst. Der Testzeitraum wird vom 8.2. bis 26.3. sein.
> 
> ...



das wäre doch dann etwas für dich - eventuell


----------



## kreuziger (11. Februar 2010)

vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich. 
hab nur keine ahnung was da für probanden gesucht werden. ich bin eher der hobbybiker der durch die leistungsdiagnostik mal seine trainingsbereiche genauer abstecken möchte. hab durch beruf und familie nur begrenzte zeit zum  trainieren und möchte mein training daher ein wenig effektiver gestalten.


----------



## thomaask (11. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich.
> hab nur keine ahnung was da für probanden gesucht werden. ich bin eher der hobbybiker der durch die leistungsdiagnostik mal seine trainingsbereiche genauer abstecken möchte. hab durch beruf und familie nur begrenzte zeit zum  trainieren und möchte mein training daher ein wenig effektiver gestalten.



tja, einfach mal den racing_basti fragen
ausserdem ist das dort kein wettkampf, sondern eine studie


----------



## Groudon (11. Februar 2010)

Nuja... hoffentlich geht der Schnee bald.

Ich werde och mal sonen Leistungstest machen.


PS: Hat jmd evt. Werkzeug zum entlüften/kürzen von Magura Marta Bremsen?


----------



## droessirider (11. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich.
> hab nur keine ahnung was da für probanden gesucht werden. ich bin eher der hobbybiker der durch die leistungsdiagnostik mal seine trainingsbereiche genauer abstecken möchte. hab durch beruf und familie nur begrenzte zeit zum  trainieren und möchte mein training daher ein wenig effektiver gestalten.



das ist aber nicht das was du möchtest das ist ein Test zur Ermittlung der Lactatbildungsrate  also mehr zu Studiumszwecken, was du machen möchtest ist ein Stufentest und da bist du bei der Grit genau richtig dort kannst du sogar deinen eigenen RadRahmen mitbringen um auch deine normale Fahrposition zu haben 
echt ne super Sache gerade für uns Hobbybiker um efectiv trainieren zu können ich werde das auch machen da ich eh dort ins fitnessstudio gehe zwecks Wintertraining 
http://www.triagnostik-chemnitz.de/


----------



## racing_basti (11. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht das was du möchtest das ist ein Test zur Ermittlung der Lactatbildungsrate  also mehr zu Studiumszwecken, was du machen möchtest ist ein Stufentest und da bist du bei der Grit genau richtig dort kannst du sogar deinen eigenen RadRahmen mitbringen um auch deine normale Fahrposition zu haben
> echt ne super Sache gerade für uns Hobbybiker um efectiv trainieren zu können ich werde das auch machen da ich eh dort ins fitnessstudio gehe zwecks Wintertraining
> http://www.triagnostik-chemnitz.de/



Richtig, ich kann mit den "VLamax-Tests" keine direkten Aussagen über die aktuelle Leistungsfähigkeit und evtl. Trainingsbereiche machen. In der Studie soll die maximale Laktatbildungsrate in 5 Tests ermittelt werden. 
Diesen Tests wird aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Zukunft gehören. In Verbindung mit einem Test zur Ermittlung der maximalen Sauerstoffaufnahme lassen sich dann die Schwellen genauer Berechnen als dies in einem Stufentest der Fall wäre.
Für diese Studien müssen keine Radprofis auf dem Ergometer sitzen, es soll vielmehr eine Streuung von Hobbyfahrern über Amateure bis hin zu Leistungssportlern vorhanden sein. Es sind bestimmt auch Leute hier aus dem Forum als Probanden dabei mit denen ihr schon mal auf einer gemeinsamen Tour unterwegs gewesen seid. 

@Kreuziger: Falls du trotzdem an der Studie Interesse hast, schick mir einfach mal eine Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (11. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht das was du möchtest das ist ein Test zur Ermittlung der Lactatbildungsrate  also mehr zu Studiumszwecken, was du machen möchtest ist ein Stufentest und da bist du bei der Grit genau richtig dort kannst du sogar deinen eigenen RadRahmen mitbringen um auch deine normale Fahrposition zu haben
> echt ne super Sache gerade für uns Hobbybiker um efectiv trainieren zu können ich werde das auch machen da ich eh dort ins fitnessstudio gehe zwecks Wintertraining
> http://www.triagnostik-chemnitz.de/



genau sowas such ich. den eigenen rahmen benutzen klingt auch ziemlich klasse.
 kann man da eigentlich kurzfristig einen termin machen oder muß man sich da lang vorher anmelden?
 ich hab zwar die nächsten 2-3 wochen zeit, nur ist es so das meine frau nächsten donnerstag geburtstermin hat und der nachwuchs sich ja nicht unbedingt immer an terminabsprachen hält.


----------



## droessirider (11. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> genau sowas such ich. den eigenen rahmen benutzen klingt auch ziemlich klasse.
> kann man da eigentlich kurzfristig einen termin machen oder muß man sich da lang vorher anmelden?
> ich hab zwar die nächsten 2-3 wochen zeit, nur ist es so das meine frau nächsten donnerstag geburtstermin hat und der nachwuchs sich ja nicht unbedingt immer an terminabsprachen hält.




da erzählst du mir nix neues da jetzt bei uns das zweite Kind im Anmarsch ist kenne ich mich in der Materie Kind ganz gut aus aber trotzdem alles Gute für Deine Frau ,Kind und Dich 
Was den Test angeht musst du mal auf die Seite gehen dort findest du die glaube die Handynummer von Grit die kann dir da genaueres sagen oder ich guck morgen mal ob sie da ist und frage mal nach
 Auf ihrer Seite steht auch mehr zu der Sache mit dem Rahmen das bekommst du bestimmt nicht überall


----------



## kreuziger (12. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> da erzählst du mir nix neues da jetzt bei uns das zweite Kind im Anmarsch ist kenne ich mich in der Materie Kind ganz gut aus aber trotzdem alles Gute für Deine Frau ,Kind und Dich
> Was den Test angeht musst du mal auf die Seite gehen dort findest du die glaube die Handynummer von Grit die kann dir da genaueres sagen oder ich guck morgen mal ob sie da ist und frage mal nach
> Auf ihrer Seite steht auch mehr zu der Sache mit dem Rahmen das bekommst du bestimmt nicht überall



danke, danke.... bin wiederholungstäter.
ist bei uns auch das zweite, die große wird jetzt schon bald drei.
wegen der LD werd ich heut gleich mal dort anrufen zwecks eines termines. hab heut früh mal die fitnesstempel  bei mir in der umgebung abgeklappert (hartmannsdorf, Burgstädt) da ich wenn die kleine da ist nichtmehr unbedingt zu hause auf dem crosstrainer trainieren möchte.
 aber leider bietet  hier kein studio spinning an, würde sich hier auf dem land nicht lohnen meinten die.


----------



## thomaask (16. Februar 2010)

ist heute (16.feb.) gegen 13.30uhr einer von uns durch einsiedel, chemnitz erfenschlag gefahren und hat nicht gegrüßt ?

war einer mit nem scott scale


----------



## droessirider (17. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist heute (16.feb.) gegen 13.30uhr einer von uns durch einsiedel, chemnitz erfenschlag gefahren und hat nicht gegrüßt ?
> 
> war einer mit nem scott scale



Sorry alter ich grüß auch nicht jeden Autofahrer was weiß ich ob der im Auto, Mountainbike fährt  und ich ihn kenne .
Oder sind wir verpflichtet ab sofort jeden zu Grüßen nur um zu vermeiden evt. jemanden aus dem Forum vor den Kopf zu stossen 
Wenn Du meinst Du musst das tun dann mach das aber von meiner Seite gesehen ist deine Frage hier im Thread bissel lächerlich  und klingt nach 

JAWOHL PAPA

oder was hast du,dir für eine Antwort erhofft 
nenenenenenenene
bin echt baff soviel kleinlichkeit hätte ich von DIR nicht erwartet


----------



## thomaask (17. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Sorry alter ich grüß auch nicht jeden Autofahrer was weiß ich ob der im Auto, Mountainbike fährt  und ich ihn kenne .
> Oder sind wir verpflichtet ab sofort jeden zu Grüßen nur um zu vermeiden evt. jemanden aus dem Forum vor den Kopf zu stossen
> Wenn Du meinst Du musst das tun dann mach das aber von meiner Seite gesehen ist deine Frage hier im Thread bissel lächerlich  und klingt nach
> 
> ...



manche verstehe auch keinen spaß was ...


----------



## kreuziger (17. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist heute (16.feb.) gegen 13.30uhr einer von uns durch einsiedel, chemnitz erfenschlag gefahren und hat nicht gegrüßt ?
> 
> war einer mit nem scott scale



sowas aber auch.

am besten  haben wir uns aber jetzt alle schnell wieder lieb!


----------



## kreuziger (17. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> da erzählst du mir nix neues da jetzt bei uns das zweite Kind im Anmarsch ist kenne ich mich in der Materie Kind ganz gut aus aber trotzdem alles Gute für Deine Frau ,Kind und Dich
> Was den Test angeht musst du mal auf die Seite gehen dort findest du die glaube die Handynummer von Grit die kann dir da genaueres sagen oder ich guck morgen mal ob sie da ist und frage mal nach
> Auf ihrer Seite steht auch mehr zu der Sache mit dem Rahmen das bekommst du bestimmt nicht überall



kind war schneller da als erwartet, montag 1.30 uhr war die sache erledigt.

hab auch mal bei grit angerufen wegen  der LD und hab jetzt für freitag  einen termin bekommen. ging alles ganz problemlos.

mfg thomas


----------



## thomaask (17. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Sorry alter ich grüß auch nicht jeden Autofahrer was weiß ich ob der im Auto, Mountainbike fährt  und ich ihn kenne .
> Oder sind wir verpflichtet ab sofort jeden zu Grüßen nur um zu vermeiden evt. jemanden aus dem Forum vor den Kopf zu stossen
> Wenn Du meinst Du musst das tun dann mach das aber von meiner Seite gesehen ist deine Frage hier im Thread bissel lächerlich  und klingt nach
> 
> ...



so, also um es nochmal klar zu stellen und für alle verständlich zu machen.
die frage, wer dort zur besagter zeit lang gefahren ist und ob die person auch hier im forum vertreten ist, sollte lediglich dazu dienen, evtl. reale personen hier einem user zuzuordnen, um meine neugir zu befriedigen - NICHT MEHR & NICHT WENIGER. 
manchmal sieht man auch leute und hat eine vorahnung, das die person evtl. der und der aus dem forum sein könnte - keine ahung, was daran lächerlich sein soll, wenn man da mal nachfragt. 


die bermerkung, nicht zu grüßen, WAR SPASSESHALBER. anscheinend nehmen manche user alles bierernst und verstehen keinen spass und machen ein dann noch doof an  :kotz:

@droessirider:
das du so wenig spass verstehst 
wohl nicht ausgelastet ? 
wer sagt, dass ich zu dem zeitpunkt autofahrer war und mich in einem fahrzeug befunden habe ?
und nein, du bist nicht verpflichtet andere zu grüßen, egal ob du sie kennst oder nicht.

in diesem sinne


----------



## Groudon (17. Februar 2010)

hui leute ^^ nicht aufschaukeln

ziehen wir doch hier nen schlussstrich

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

die Temperaturen sollen ja wieder wärmer werden und da wollte ich fragen, ob wir vlt nächstes WE (nicht dieses) ne Runde drehen in ner Gruppe und dann iwo was essen und vlt quatschen wegen paar "Ausflugs"planungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (17. Februar 2010)

ich schlage ein Duell ala
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANhjj4dyu3Y"]YouTube- sport unfall[/ame]
vor 
übrigen die Wege zu Totenstein sind ganz gut befahrbar


----------



## damista (17. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die Temperaturen sollen ja wieder wärmer werden und da wollte ich fragen, ob wir vlt nächstes WE (nicht dieses) ne Runde drehen...


bis dahin liegt wieder neuer schnee! und wenn nicht, versinkst du bis zur nabe im matsch


----------



## droessirider (17. Februar 2010)

@ thomaask
selten komischer Humor  denke deine Frage war auch nicht wirklich so zu verstehen wie du sie dir gedacht hast !?
aber nichts desto trotz FRIEDE wäre wieder hergestellt und nachdem wir uns nun ausgekotzt haben schlage ich wieder Freundschaft vor 
vielleicht hättest du ein lol mit reinstetzen sollen um es etwas aufzulockern
F R I E D E N


----------



## droessirider (17. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> kind war schneller da als erwartet, montag 1.30 uhr war die sache erledigt.
> 
> hab auch mal bei grit angerufen wegen  der LD und hab jetzt für freitag  einen termin bekommen. ging alles ganz problemlos.
> 
> mfg thomas




HEYHEYHEY 

ALLES GUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hab noch Zeit bis Ostern  dann wird es ernst mit Nummer 2.
 wann bist du am freitag dort ? bin am freitag auch zweimal da 

mfg Thomas


----------



## kreuziger (17. Februar 2010)

16.15 uhr


----------



## thomaask (17. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @ thomaask
> selten komischer Humor  denke deine Frage war auch nicht wirklich so zu verstehen wie du sie dir gedacht hast !?
> aber nichts desto trotz FRIEDE wäre wieder hergestellt und nachdem wir uns nun ausgekotzt haben schlage ich wieder Freundschaft vor
> vielleicht hättest du ein lol mit reinstetzen sollen um es etwas aufzulockern
> F R I E D E N



gibt eben verschiedene arten von humor 
ich war nie im  du hast nämlich angefangen mit stänkern 

shalom 



kreuziger schrieb:


> kind war schneller da als erwartet, montag 1.30 uhr war die sache erledigt.
> 
> hab auch mal bei grit angerufen wegen  der LD und hab jetzt für freitag  einen termin bekommen. ging alles ganz problemlos.
> 
> mfg thomas



von mir auch alles gute zum nachwuchs


----------



## droessirider (17. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> 16.15 uhr




na da sehen wir uns mal bin 16.30 bis 18.00 da (fitnessproll)


----------



## damista (17. Februar 2010)

Dem Papa Kreuziger samt Mama auch von mir alles Gute zum Nachwuchs. Da es das zweite ist wisst ihr ja schon, wie von nun an die nächste Zeit eure Nächte gestalten müsst 

@droessi
soviel Fitness kann nicht gesund sein... (In Wahrheit ärgere ich mich nur, dass mich die Uni mal wieder so in Beschlag nimmt. Naja... angeblich wollte ich das mal irgendwann so)


----------



## droessirider (17. Februar 2010)

@ damista 
selber schuld in sachen uni aber dem Basti geht es ebenso 
aber vieleicht hast du auch bissel recht mit dem nicht gesund sein kann auch zur sucht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (17. Februar 2010)

ja, kann es! solang es läuft.. aber wehe dich schmeißt ne verletzung mal länger raus...


----------



## kreuziger (18. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> na da sehen wir uns mal bin 16.30 bis 18.00 da (fitnessproll)




du erkennst mich dann an der roten rose die ich am jacket habe.


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2010)

Ein sportliches âHalloâ an alle Bikerinnen und Biker,

ich plane fÃ¼r den Toureneinstieg im FrÃ¼hjahr ein Fahrtechniktraining. 
Ende MÃ¤rz oder Anfang April will ich Einsteigern und Fortgeschrittenen ein paar Tipps und Tricks zur Fahrtechnik nÃ¤herbringen. 

Egal ob du beim EBM in Seiffen die Steilabfahrt im Seiffner Grund nicht mehr zu FuÃ gehen willst, an der nÃ¤chsten roten Ampel beide FÃ¼Ãe auf den Pedalen lassen willst oder einfach nur mit Genuss die Singletrails auf der nÃ¤chsten Tour fahren willst. Folgende Punkte helfen dir in Theorie und Praxis deinem Ziel nÃ¤her zu kommen:

â¢	richtige Einstellung des Bikes auf den Sportler
â¢	Grundposition auf dem Rad
â¢	Bremstechniken
â¢	Schalttechniken
â¢	Kurventechnik
â¢	Die Kunst des Langsamfahrens - Stehversuche
â¢	Bergauffahrtechnik (auch an richtig steilen Rampen)
â¢	Bergabtechnik
â¢	Ãberfahren von Hindernissen

Die geÃ¼bten Elemente werden zunÃ¤chst einzeln besprochen, trainiert und kÃ¶nnen im Anschluss auf einer Tour in der Praxis schon eingesetzt und weiter gefestigt werden.

Wie ihr merkt, ein volles Programm. Eingeplant werden sollte dafÃ¼r ein Tag an einem Wochenende.

Den genauen Startort Ã¼berleg ich mir noch wenn ausreichend Interesse besteht. Aber es wird auf alle FÃ¤lle vor den Toren von Chemnitz stattfinden. 

Ich wÃ¼rde das ganze kostenlos anbieten. Einige aus dem Forum sind derzeit als Probanden bei mir auf dem Radergometer unterwegs, fÃ¼r sie soll das ganze ein kleines DankeschÃ¶n sein. Aber auch andere Bikerinnen und Biker aus Chemnitz kÃ¶nnen gern mitmachen.
Ein Limit wÃ¼rde ich bei ca. 12 Teilnehmern setzen.
Jeder Teilnehmer fÃ¤hrt auf eigenes Risiko und ist fÃ¼r seine Versicherung selbst verantwortlich.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach hier antworten oder direkt per PN bzw. eMail bei mir melden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Basti


----------



## droessirider (20. Februar 2010)

@kreuziger:bin Gestern leider ein komplett Ausfall gewesen Magendarm total Entleerung deshalb auch kein fiti besuch möglich heute is wieder ok also müssen wir unser treffen noch bissel aufschieben 

Will wenn das Wetter morgen noch bissel so ist wie heut evt. mal ne kleine Runde drehen nix großes nur mal so ne stunde bis zwei (wohl eher zwei)
vermutlich mehr asphalt als gelände da im gelände zur zeit schon zu fuss kein gutes vorankommen weil man überall durch die schneedecke bricht 
starten werde ich so 12.30-13.00 uhr wenn wer mit will wer cool nen treffpunkt zu machen .


----------



## kreuziger (20. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @kreuziger:bin Gestern leider ein komplett Ausfall gewesen Magendarm total Entleerung deshalb auch kein fiti besuch möglich heute is wieder ok also müssen wir unser treffen noch bissel aufschieben
> 
> Will wenn das Wetter morgen noch bissel so ist wie heut evt. mal ne kleine Runde drehen nix großes nur mal so ne stunde bis zwei (wohl eher zwei)
> vermutlich mehr asphalt als gelände da im gelände zur zeit schon zu fuss kein gutes vorankommen weil man überall durch die schneedecke bricht
> starten werde ich so 12.30-13.00 uhr wenn wer mit will wer cool nen treffpunkt zu machen .




schade, dabei hab ich mich extra hübsch gemacht.
war übrigens echt interessant und aufschlußreich die LD.
das mit dem  bauchauweh scheint gerade die runde zu machen, bei meiner großen hat´s im kindergarten die ganze gruppe erwischt inkl. erzieherin.


----------



## thomaask (20. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ein sportliches Hallo an alle Bikerinnen und Biker,
> 
> ich plane für den Toureneinstieg im Frühjahr ein Fahrtechniktraining.
> Ende März oder Anfang April will ich Einsteigern und Fortgeschrittenen ein paar Tipps und Tricks zur Fahrtechnik näherbringen.
> ...



finde ich eine gute idee
wegen meiner freundin wäre sonntag passend.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> finde ich eine gute idee
> wegen meiner freundin wäre sonntag passend.
> 
> grüße



ich seh gerade dass das erste aprilwochenende ostern ist...


----------



## droessirider (20. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> schade, dabei hab ich mich extra hübsch gemacht.
> war übrigens echt interessant und aufschlußreich die LD.
> das mit dem  bauchauweh scheint gerade die runde zu machen, bei meiner großen hat´s im kindergarten die ganze gruppe erwischt inkl. erzieherin.



war übrigens bei mir ebenso der Kleine hats mitgebracht und ich ausgebrühtet


----------



## droessirider (20. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich seh gerade dass das erste aprilwochenende ostern ist...



mach es ne gar so anfang april da kann es sein ich muss schnell weg wenn´s Kind raus will und am 2.apr. habsch doch Geb...


----------



## thomaask (20. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> mach es ne gar so anfang april da kann es sein ich muss schnell weg wenn´s Kind raus will und am 2.apr. habsch doch Geb...



na das wird herrlich, da gibts im wald torte


----------



## droessirider (20. Februar 2010)

wirklich keiner bock auf ne kleine runde morgen naja das wetter soll ne so der hit werden ?
 ich bin mit dem mtb und alten rutsching ralph auch sicher eher ne so der hit auf der Straße (tja brauch wohl oder übel doch noch nen altes gebrauchtes RR)


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2010)

ich kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich morgen zum radfahren komme. wenn dann wird das ganze bei mir recht spontan entschieden. so nach dem motto - sonne scheint anziehen und los


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

Edit


----------



## droessirider (20. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Edit




????????????????????????????????????????????
was will er uns damit sagen ?????????


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????
> was will er uns damit sagen ?????????



er hat in allen passenden Foren sein neues Rad gepostet, das wir der hier auch gemacht haben und hat danach festgestellt, dass  es hier (im Moment) nicht her passt..... [nur so ne idee-mir ging es manchmal auch so]


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wirklich keiner bock auf ne kleine runde morgen naja das wetter soll ne so der hit werden ?
> ich bin mit dem mtb und alten rutsching ralph auch sicher eher ne so der hit auf der Straße (tja brauch wohl oder übel doch noch nen altes gebrauchtes RR)



wenn man den  an die wand malt ... wird's 

wieso altes rr ? nur neu ist schön ...
ich warte auf das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich warte auf das



genau das richtige um bei dem salzwasser auf der straße zu trainieren


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> genau das richtige um bei dem salzwasser auf der straße zu trainieren


----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

Carbonteile machen sich im Winter gut. Sie sind äußerst witterungsbeständig und ihnen macht Salzwasser nichts aus. 
Manchen gucken zwar komisch wenn man ich auch im Winter mit der Carbonkurbel unterwegs bin, aber die Teile können das echt gut ab


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Carbonteile machen sich im Winter gut. Sie sind äußerst witterungsbeständig und ihnen macht Salzwasser nichts aus.
> Manchen gucken zwar komisch wenn man ich auch im Winter mit der Carbonkurbel unterwegs bin, aber die Teile können das echt gut ab



ach, du hast das echt ernst gemeint. ich meinte, da einen ironischen unterton heraus gehört zu haben.
aber ich bin eh anfänger und schönwetterfahrer. ausserdem fehlt mir da wohl ein mitstreiter, denn allein fahren macht nicht wirklich spaß


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

an dem Techniktraining hätte ich interesse ^^ ich habs aber auch dringend nötig xD

achja - wegen meinem Bike: KLICK - mir gefällts ^^


----------



## fee (21. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wenn man den  an die wand malt ... wird's
> 
> wieso altes rr ? nur neu ist schön ...
> ich warte auf das



 sieht echt gut aus. Liquigas ist eines meiner Lieblingsteams. Kannst ja mal fragen ob du hier mitfahren 






kannst  (oder wenn das nichts wird können wir auch mal ne Runde drehen)

Also wenn Alu im Winter nicht geht würde ich mir dann das hier als Winterrad zulegen (die Si-Kurbel ist leider auch aus Alu):





Ich fahre z.Z. kostentechnisch bedingt aber auch mit Alu-Rahmen.


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> an dem Techniktraining hätte ich interesse ^^ ich habs aber auch dringend nötig xD
> 
> achja - wegen meinem Bike: KLICK - mir gefällts ^^



man man, ist ja doch ne thomson stütze und eine hydl. bremse geworden




fee schrieb:


> sieht echt gut aus. Liquigas ist eines meiner Lieblingsteams. Kannst ja mal fragen ob du hier mitfahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich definitiv nicht mitfahren - die würden mich schon auf den ersten metern abhängen 

das caad 9 ist auch nur alu mit ner carbon kurbel - na und


----------



## kreuziger (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> an dem Techniktraining hätte ich interesse ^^ ich habs aber auch dringend nötig xD
> 
> achja - wegen meinem Bike: KLICK - mir gefällts ^^



hab ich was verpasst oder warum kann ich den link nicht öffnen?
will doch das neue auch mal  sehen.


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

jetzt gehts  KLICK

oder einfach unter meinen fotos ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> an dem Techniktraining hätte ich interesse ^^ ich habs aber auch dringend nötig xD



halten wir dich erstmal als 4. potentiellen TN fest

später als das wochenende nach ostern wirds definitiv nichts. aber da geb ich demnächst nochmal paar genaue daten bekannt.


----------



## fee (21. Februar 2010)

mich auch bitte nicht vergessen
du könntest uns auch zeigen wie man bei schnee, eis und schlamm richtig driftet ;-)


----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

ende märz/ anfang april will ich KEINEN schnee mehr haben!

außerdem gibt es ja noch die DIMB Trail Rules  

Hinterlasse keine Spuren, da steht zwar was von Bremsen, aber ich denke mal Driften fällt da auch drunter, oder?


----------



## Andreas_70 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi Basti,

gute Idee . Ich würde mich auch als TN anmelden, und gegen ne Rennradrunde hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Bei mir gehts aber nur am Wochenende.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

Andreas_70 schrieb:


> Hi Basti,
> 
> gute Idee . Ich würde mich auch als TN anmelden, und gegen ne Rennradrunde hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Bei mir gehts aber nur am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Nr. 5


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Nr. 5



wir sind quassi 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wir sind quassi 2



also Nr. 6? oder hab ich irgendwo was übersehen?


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also Nr. 6? oder hab ich irgendwo was übersehen?



jaein ich nr. 1 und meine freundin nr. 2, deswegen auch nur soontag, weil sie im handel ist 
oder, wenn es dann wieder länger hell ist in den abendstunden


----------



## racing_basti (21. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> jaein ich nr. 1 und meine freundin nr. 2, deswegen auch nur soontag, weil sie im handel ist
> oder, wenn es dann wieder länger hell ist in den abendstunden



jetzt hab ichs verstanden. 

also wären wir inzwischen bei 7 die mitmachen wollen


----------



## thomaask (21. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> jetzt hab ichs verstanden.
> 
> also wären wir inzwischen bei 7 die mitmachen wollen



ich würde, wenn es dann wirklich soweit ist, nochmal anfragen und evtl. nen extra fred eröffnen.
so wie ich das kenne, schreien immer viele "hier, hier" und wenns drauf ankommt ist keiner mehr da.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Februar 2010)

darf ich bitte auch mitfahren? büdde büdde


----------



## racing_basti (22. Februar 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> darf ich bitte auch mitfahren? büdde büdde



bringst du deine bikerin auch mit?


----------



## Trottel (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch gerne mit dabei.

Patrick


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Februar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> bringst du deine bikerin auch mit?



ich hab ihr gestern davon erzählt aber sie hat sich noch nicht geäußert...


----------



## Iselz (23. Februar 2010)

hmmm, wir bringen auch kinderschokolade mit...


----------



## thomaask (23. Februar 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich hab ihr gestern davon erzählt aber sie hat sich noch nicht geäußert...



hallo, du hast auch eine bikerin ? können sich die mädels ja zusammen tun

ich habe die teilnahme für meine mit entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (23. Februar 2010)

also wenn´s nicht zu ostern ist, weil ich da unter Garantie nicht in C bin, würde ich auch mal mitmachen wollen. fühl mich zwar prinzipiell sicher in dem was ich tue, aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## thomaask (24. Februar 2010)

OFF TOPIC

ich hatte bis vor kurzem an meiner hochglanzpolierten Formula Oro Bianco schwarze Hebelklemmen/ -schellen dran hatt aber uncool mit meinem dormantgrünem lenker harmoniert. 

nach bissel bearbeitung hier das ergebnis: 




also, wer mal etwas poliert haben möchte, die passende anlaufstelle kenne ich.
auch schwarz eloxierte teile können nach der "behandlung" so aussehen


----------



## phreak007 (24. Februar 2010)

Da wäre ich natürlich auch gern dabei, sofern ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch in der Region sein sollte 



racing_basti schrieb:


> Ein sportliches Hallo an alle Bikerinnen und Biker,
> 
> ich plane für den Toureneinstieg im Frühjahr ein Fahrtechniktraining.
> Ende März oder Anfang April will ich Einsteigern und Fortgeschrittenen ein paar Tipps und Tricks zur Fahrtechnik näherbringen.
> ...


----------



## fee (25. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> OFF TOPIC
> also, wer mal etwas poliert haben möchte, die passende anlaufstelle kenne ich.



Ich würde jemanden gerne die Fresse polieren lassen. Was kostet das denn?


----------



## thomaask (25. Februar 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Ich würde jemanden gerne die Fresse polieren lassen. Was kostet das denn?



wenn du es selber machst ist es kostenlos, aber vielleicht nicht umsonst


----------



## droessirider (27. Februar 2010)

So endlich Frühling war heute die ersten 40 km auf Tour leider war es im Wald noch ne so der Hit  zwecks vereisten Wegen und so aber im Zschopautal von Braunsdorf aus ging es ganz gut bin so zusagen via Chemnitztalradweg-glösa-auerswalde-oberlichtenau-richtung frankenberg-lichtenwalde-braunsdorf-niederwiesa-chemnitz gefahren nicht so viele hm aber dafür geiles Wetter  und echter Frühling  endlich richtiger Schlamm am Rad 
30%wald 20%feldwege 50%straße

WILLKOMMEN MTBSAISON´2010

Könnt  vor Glück


----------



## damista (27. Februar 2010)

und ich kann´s so richtig noch immer nicht nutzen... da könnte ich 

aber ich hab´s mir für morgen früh vorgenommen. ich glaube sonst drehe ich durch!


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2010)

Patrick und ich waren heute auch ne Runde drehen - sind bissl durchn Küchwald (jedoch nich lange), dann kurz auf die Straße und wieder in den Küchwald bis hinter wo man das CC sieht - dann weiter richtung Röhrsdorf durch übern Berg nach Rabenstein - dort bissl im Wald rumgegurgt (war aber auch nich so prickelnd) und dann heim.

Alles in allem wars ne ganz nette Tour.  Hoffen wir, dass es kommende Woche gleich warm bleibt (5-10°C) und dann schmilzt vlt auch langsam das ganze Zeugs im Wald. =)


----------



## droessirider (27. Februar 2010)

aber ich hab´s mir für morgen früh vorgenommen. ich glaube sonst drehe ich durch![/quote]


dann mach das bevor wir dich auf der Dresdner Straße (Psychatrische Abteilung) besuchen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (27. Februar 2010)

naja...Reine Luftlinie wäre das ja nichtmal so weit von mir weg


----------



## droessirider (27. Februar 2010)

damista schrieb:


> naja...Reine Luftlinie wäre das ja nichtmal so weit von mir weg




das ist richtig so zusagen könnten die Dich auch gleich zu Fuss von zu Hause abholen


----------



## lockenkopf1976 (27. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## thomaask (27. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> So endlich Frühling war heute die ersten 40 km auf Tour leider war es im Wald noch ne so der Hit  zwecks vereisten Wegen und so aber im Zschopautal von Braunsdorf aus ging es ganz gut bin so zusagen via Chemnitztalradweg-glösa-auerswalde-oberlichtenau-richtung frankenberg-lichtenwalde-braunsdorf-niederwiesa-chemnitz gefahren nicht so viele hm aber dafür geiles Wetter  und echter Frühling  endlich richtiger Schlamm am Rad
> 30%wald 20%feldwege 50%straße
> 
> WILLKOMMEN MTBSAISON´2010
> ...



schön zu hören, das ihr die ersten richtigen sonnenstrahlen genutzt und genoßen habt.

können ja mal unter der woche ne runde drehen, oder musst du wieder zur arbeit ?


----------



## kreuziger (27. Februar 2010)

hab mich auch schon die ganze woche auf asphalt abgestrampelt, inkl. eines platten RR.
da bin ich nun schon bestimmt seit fünf jahren von pannen verschont geblieben und jetzt sowas. das jahr fängt ja echt gut an.
und da ein unglück bekanntlich selten allein kommt hats mir heut  beim conti RK die seitenwand aufgerissen, was mir ne´n netten spatziergang von burgstädt aus beschert hat.
 naja, wenigstens war super wetter


----------



## droessirider (27. Februar 2010)

ist wohl nicht so dein jahr in sachen reifen oder pannen kann ja nur besser werden 
aber nichts desto trotz straße ist bald wieder vorbei 

@thomaask bin wieder am arbeiten und das nicht zu knapp müssen irgendwie fast zwei monate aufholen also mit unter der woche wird ne viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (27. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> das ist richtig so zusagen könnten die Dich auch gleich zu Fuss von zu Hause abholen


ich glaube ich pack dann schon mal.
Mitte der Woche melde ich mich spätestens mal. Von wo dass dann sein wird, wirst du ja sehen


----------



## kreuziger (27. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ist wohl nicht so dein jahr in sachen reifen oder pannen kann ja nur besser werden
> aber nichts desto trotz straße ist bald wieder vorbei
> 
> @thomaask bin wieder am arbeiten und das nicht zu knapp müssen irgendwie fast zwei monate aufholen also mit unter der woche wird ne viel



hoff ich auch. mein rad brauch mal wieder ne schlammpackung und ich natürlich auch.
mein kind will was zu lachen und meine frau was zu waschen haben.


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2010)

meins sieht aus wie sonstewas xD mprgen gehts nochmal nach Wdorf zum Vater und Abends kommts vlt mal in die Badewanne (obwohl... da schimpft Mamma -.-)


----------



## droessirider (27. Februar 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> hoff ich auch. mein rad brauch mal wieder ne schlammpackung und ich natürlich auch.




soll ja auch gut für die haut sein manche leute zahlen dafür viel kohle im wellness tempel wir sind ja sparfüchse und verbinden das angenehme mit dem nützlichen  
hatte mein rad heute schon die schlammpackung ich hatte aber leider nur wenige spritzer im gesicht und auf der brille dank dirtplate  somit kein richtiger wellness punkt für die haut


----------



## thomaask (28. Februar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> soll ja auch gut für die haut sein ... im wellness tempel ...



das wird alles überbewertet, aber wenn man fest daran glaubt ...


----------



## erkan1984 (2. März 2010)

so, heute mal die ersten Stollenabdrücke im Matsch hinterlassen.
Soweit so gut, her und da mal noch ein wenig schnee/eis aber sonst ok.
Der Blick vom Eisenweg richtung Geyer deutet noch auf gut schnee in diesen "höhenlagen" wird sich die erste Tour in diese Richtung noch etwas verschieben.
Gefahren bin ich übrigens
C-Stadtpark-klaffenbach-eisenweg-thalheim und retour...schönes wetter, der Matsch auf dem Rückweg, was will man mehr...


----------



## damista (3. März 2010)

Grüße Stefan, schön dass es bei dir mit Fahren geklappt hat Noch kann ich mich leider kaum vom Schreibtisch lösen bleibt wohl auch fast bis April so 
aber könntest du mal die ganzen Punkte nachtragen, die du in letzter Zeit so zusammen gefahren bist? 
Bringt unser WP-Team in den Schlusszügen noch ein Stück nach vorn


----------



## thomaask (3. März 2010)

Hat wer Bock auf ne RR-Runde ?


----------



## Andreas_70 (3. März 2010)

Hi Thomaask,

wenn ich es Zeitlich einrichten kann, würd ich gern ne Runde fahren. 

Andreas


----------



## racing_basti (4. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> Hat wer Bock auf ne RR-Runde ?



Falls ich nächste Woche wieder komplett Fit bin dann werd ich ab und an mal mit dem RR unterwegs sein. Sowas wie Zwönitztal können wir gern mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (4. März 2010)

*evtl. RR-Runde: Sa. 06.03.2010*

ich würde gern mal eine Runde drehen, nichts aussergewöhnliches, eher im moderaten tempo - weil wäre dieses jahr die 1. tour
ob die tour stattfindet weiß ich nicht - soll schnee geben  ausserdem hätte ich gern den ein oder anderen sonnenstrahl erhascht.
ich fahre aus spass an der freude 

Start: unbekannt/ wetterabhängig
Länge: unbekannt
Strecke/ Ziel: unbekannt - immer der nase nach
Teilnehmer: ?


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2010)

so... der Winter is baqq tät ich mal meinen -.- kotzt mich das an... also GA1 Einheiten bei -5°C wieder abrollen -.- hab mich grad so an die 3-4°C gewöhnt...


----------



## thomaask (6. März 2010)

OFF TOPIC

hat wer lust, zeit und geld sich Avatar 3D im Kino anzusehen ?
ich würds mir gern mal ansehen, will aber nicht allein ins kino - habe da angst allein im dunklen 

OFF TOPIC aus


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

Hab ihn schon gesehen.  Ist richtig gut gemacht aber die Farben sind leider nicht so intensiv wie bei Avatar "normal". Und ich finde, dass macht den Film um einiges aus.

Hab heute meine vordere Bremsleitung noch stÃ¼ckel gekÃ¼rzt... leider hab ich nen Fehler gemacht und so is jetzt Luft im System. -.- Hat vlt jemand von euch noch 2 Magurspritzen + bissl FlÃ¼ssigkeit Ã¼ber? Sonst muss ich mir das System im B&B holen (hoffe mal ne mehr als 25â¬ dafÃ¼r).

Danke.


----------



## Iselz (7. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> bringst du deine bikerin auch mit?


 
ich werde sie überreden


----------



## droessirider (7. März 2010)

das Wetter schockt ein ganz schön aber man hofft auf Besserung 
hab das Gefühl meine Frühlingseuphorie war etwas zu früh 
naja machen wir das Beste draus bis die Tage 

Thomas


----------



## thomaask (8. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> hab das Gefühl meine Frühlingseuphorie war etwas zu früh
> Thomas



da bist du nicht der einzige


----------



## Kallesurf (8. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> das Wetter schockt ein ganz schön aber man hofft auf Besserung
> hab das Gefühl meine Frühlingseuphorie war etwas zu früh
> naja machen wir das Beste draus bis die Tage
> 
> Thomas



Diese Woche noch den großen Service fertig machen, dann am WE noch mal Snowboard fahren, das passt schon 

@Thomaask: ist das Deine neue Freundin (Benutzerbild)?


----------



## thomaask (8. März 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Diese Woche noch den großen Service fertig machen, dann am WE noch mal Snowboard fahren, das passt schon



wer fährt denn alles snowboard ? ausser dem droessirider und mir ?
könnte man ja mal einen mtb-news-chemnitz ... reloaded ausflug ins winterskigebiet klinovec machen 



Kallesurf schrieb:


> @Thomaask: ist das Deine neue Freundin (Benutzerbild)?



wieso neue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (12. März 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Diese Woche noch den großen Service fertig machen, dann am WE noch mal Snowboard fahren, das passt schon



8 bis 9 Windstärken auf dem Fichtelberg am WE, also doch im Keller am Bike schrauben


----------



## fee (13. März 2010)

jetzt Zieleinfahrt auf Eurosport !


----------



## droessirider (15. März 2010)

zum we solls wetter besser werden ????????????????
schon jemend was vor ????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> zum we solls wetter besser werden ????????????????
> schon jemend was vor ????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



deinen optimismus möchte ich haben


----------



## Andreas_70 (15. März 2010)

ja, 
Sonntag gehts auf 8 Rollen in Ortrand an den Start. Halbmarathon auf Inlinern. Kommende Woche werd ich dann mal wieder mein Rad nehmem und n paar Runden drehen. 

Andreas
( ich bettle schon um trockene Strassen )


----------



## fee (15. März 2010)

werde sicher bei trockener straße rennrad fahren. alles andere kann ich mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen....
wann ist eigentlich das programm von diesem vielversprechenden dancing_basti angesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> werde sicher bei trockener straße rennrad fahren. alles andere kann ich mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen....



wäre ich u.U. dabei



fee schrieb:


> wann ist eigentlich das programm von diesem vielversprechenden dancing_basti angesetzt?



im april. ich glaube ab oder nach ostern.
muss ja trocken und sonnig sein, weil der thomas ja sein geb. mit dem forum im wald feiern will


----------



## fee (15. März 2010)

jo währe schön.
wir könnten richtung mittweida fahren und dann durchs chemnitztal zurück oder mal durchs zwönitztal oder die zwickauer straße/flockenstraße oder so richtung zwickau wobei ich mich da nicht so auskenne, ich fahre z.z. immer das erstere ca. 70-95km ist sehr schön die strecke. schnitt ca. 23km/h einige kleinere anstiege


----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> jo währe schön.
> wir könnten richtung mittweida fahren und dann durchs chemnitztal zurück oder mal durchs zwönitztal oder die zwickauer straße/flockenstraße oder so richtung zwickau wobei ich mich da nicht so auskenne, ich fahre z.z. immer das erstere ca. 70-95km ist sehr schön die strecke. schnitt ca. 23km/h einige kleinere anstiege



ich kann meine geschwindigkeit etc. gar nicht einschätzen. bin bisher immer mtb gefahren.
wird sich also alles erst heraus stellen ...


----------



## fee (15. März 2010)

Mit der Entwicklung der Mikroelektronik und LC-Displays war man in den 1980er Jahren in der Lage, Kleinstrechner mit geringer Energieaufnahme für den mobilen Einsatz herzustellen. Zu dieser Zeit kamen die ersten Fahrradcomputer auf den Markt. Das Funktionsprinzip ist bis heute in den meisten Fällen gleich geblieben: Ein in einer Speiche befestigter kleiner Magnet induziert in einer an der Gabel befestigten kleinen Spule einen Spannungsimpuls, alternativ wird ein kleiner Magnetschalter ausgelöst. Dieses Signal wird zur Anzeigeeinheit, dem eigentlichen Computer, weitergeleitet. Früher geschah das ausschließlich mit Hilfe eines Kabels, seit ca. 1995 werden (mit steigender Tendenz) auch drahtlose Systeme angeboten. Die neueste Generation von Fahrradcomputern verwendet dazu codierte digitale Signale, die kaum noch anfällig für elektromagnetische Störungen sind. Die Impulse werden elektronisch gezählt, weiterverarbeitet und zur Anzeige gebracht. Damit ist es möglich, neben den auch schon mit den mechanischen Tachometern angezeigten Größen Momentangeschwindigkeit und zurückgelegte Strecke noch weitere Daten zu berechnen, wie beispielsweise Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Fahrzeit.


----------



## droessirider (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> werde sicher bei trockener straße rennrad fahren. alles andere kann ich mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen....
> wann ist eigentlich das programm von diesem vielversprechenden dancing_basti angesetzt?




er wollte das anfang april machen soweit ich weiß .


----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Mit der Entwicklung der Mikroelektronik und LC-Displays war man in den 1980er Jahren in der Lage, Kleinstrechner ...



was will uns der "künstler" damit sagen ?


----------



## fee (15. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> was will uns der "künstler" damit sagen ?



dass ich u.a. meine geschwindigkeit von meinem radcomputer "einschätzen" lasse.
zugegeben ich mache in letzter zeit zuviele Späßchen  aber man weiß ja z.Z. auch sonst nicht über was noch so reden sollte


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> werde sicher bei trockener straße rennrad fahren. alles andere kann ich mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen....
> wann ist eigentlich das programm von diesem vielversprechenden dancing_basti angesetzt?



keine ahnung wann du im wald tanzen willst, aber ich werde bestimmt kein tanzpartner von der fee sein


----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> dass ich u.a. meine geschwindigkeit von meinem radcomputer "einschätzen" lasse.
> zugegeben ich mache in letzter zeit zuviele Späßchen  aber man weiß ja z.Z. auch sonst nicht über was noch so reden sollte



:kotz:

dann hast du wohl einen rechenschieber am rad, wenn DU mit deinem "fahrradcomputer" deine geschwindigkeit nur einSCHÄTZEN kannst ... 
meiner zeigt das tempo genau an 

und, nur weil so eine technik angeboten wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man diese nutzen muss/ will. 
schliesslich kann man für sein auto auch ein blaulicht erwerben, DARF es aber nicht nutzen. 

da ich vorher noch nie rr gefahren bin, weiß ich auch nicht wie mir das liegt, wie lange ich fahren kann und dementsprechend auch nicht einschätzen kann, wie meine leistungen sind.


----------



## droessirider (15. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> keine ahnung wann du im wald tanzen willst, aber ich werde bestimmt kein tanzpartner von der fee sein



hab ich mir schon gedacht das du ne so gerne mit tanzen willst 
aber "vielversprechend " ist doch eigentlich ein Lob oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (15. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> aber "vielversprechend " ist doch eigentlich ein Lob oder



aber eben nur EIGENTLICH ein lob ...


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

"Schätzen" ist duraus der korrekte ausdruck dafür. Und ich kann dir sagen dass ich weiß vovon ich spreche. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estimation_theory
Ich kann dir eine Liste anfertigen die über 10 Seiten geht weshalb dein Radcomputer keinen genauene Wert anzeigt und nie anzeigen wird.
Aber egal lass uns mal ne Runde drehen dann können wir das genauer erörtern.



thomaask schrieb:


> meiner zeigt das tempo genau an


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

natürlich war das ein Lob, irgendwie muss man ja die Leute hier aus ihrer Versenkung locken...


----------



## thomaask (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eine Liste anfertigen die über 10 Seiten geht weshalb dein Radcomputer keinen genauene Wert anzeigt und nie anzeigen wird.
> Aber egal lass uns mal ne Runde drehen dann können wir das genauer erörtern.



dann erstell mal die 10 seitige liste und lass sie mir zu kommen - ich bin gespannt



fee schrieb:


> "Schätzen" ist duraus der korrekte ausdruck dafür. Und ich kann dir sagen dass ich weiß vovon ich spreche. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estimation_theory



und das in deutsch. danke !


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> dann erstell mal die 10 seitige liste und lass sie mir zu kommen - ich bin gespannt



ich würde ne kopie davon nehmen


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> natürlich war das ein Lob, irgendwie muss man ja die Leute hier aus ihrer Versenkung locken...



wer steckt denn in irgendwelchen versenkungen? 
auch wenn die schlaglöcher doch recht große ausmaße angenommen haben, aber radfahrer hab ich dort noch keine drin liegen sehen.

wenn ich meinen/unseren kalender auf einem halbwegs sicheren stand habe, dann kann ich auch was zum termin sagen.


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

ich habe jetzt keine Zeit die Liste zu machen, aber im Prinzip ist das so:
- Display zeigt nur endlich viele ziffern an
- der Luftdruck im reifen ist termperaturabhängig
- das E-Modul der Reifengummischung ist termperaturabhängig
- Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation
- wenn überhaupt wird eine mittlere Geschwindigkeit angezeigt (da zwischen einer Rotation eine gewisse Zeit vergeht)
- durch unterschiedliche Bodenverhältnisse wird der Reifen unterschiedlich stark verformt

zugegeben das bewegt sich alles etwa im 5% Bereich.
Aber es war ja die Rede von "exakt".


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer steckt denn in irgendwelchen versenkungen?
> auch wenn die schlaglöcher doch recht große ausmaße angenommen haben, aber radfahrer hab ich dort noch keine drin liegen sehen.
> 
> wenn ich meinen/unseren kalender auf einem halbwegs sicheren stand habe, dann kann ich auch was zum termin sagen.



Wie man sieht kann man die Leute immer wieder aus ihren Versenkungen locken...
Im Prinzip seit ihr hier alle VERSENKT!!!!! Aber das ist wohlgemerkt nur eine Theorie.


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt keine Zeit die Liste zu machen, aber im Prinzip ist das so:
> - Display zeigt nur endlich viele ziffern an
> - der Luftdruck im reifen ist termperaturabhängig
> - das E-Modul der Reifengummischung ist termperaturabhängig
> ...



v=s/t

somit muss eine Zeit vergehen, ansonsten hast du keine geschwindigkeit sondern nur einen ort. 

dieheisenbergsche unschärferelation hast du ja schon angesprochen. die besagt, dass man entweder den ort oder die geschwindigkeit eines objekts genau bestimmen kann. da hier niemand den exakten ort bestimmen will ist die geschwindigkeit wohl doch möglich. 

aber was sagt schon die geschwindigkeit aus?

was zählt ist doch die zeit. im training ist die effektive zeit die ich gefahren bin entscheidend und nicht wie weit ich gefahren bin. im wettkampf ist die zeit beim überqueren der ziellinie entscheidend und beim duschen nach dem rennen ist auch die zeit entscheidend bis die marke durchgefallen ist. 

naja, mir ists egal, ich fahr nachher 3h rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt keine Zeit die Liste zu machen, aber im ...



erst bietest du etwas an um gleich danach einen rückzieher zu machen  aber erstmal auf dicke hose machen 
du machst dich selbst unglaubwürdig



fee schrieb:


> zugegeben das bewegt sich alles etwa im 5% Bereich.
> Aber es war ja die Rede von "exakt".



von "exakt" war NIE die rede


----------



## thomaask (16. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aber was sagt schon die geschwindigkeit aus?



Entdeckung der Gelassenheit


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> v=s/t
> 
> somit muss eine Zeit vergehen, ansonsten hast du keine geschwindigkeit sondern nur einen ort.
> 
> ...



korrekt ist v=ds/dt und da muss nur eine differentiell kleine (in der grenze gegen null gehende) zeit vergehen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschwindigkeit

Zur http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heisenbergsche_Unschärferelation
korrekt ist das weder ort noch geschwindigkeit (genauer impuls) eines Quantenteilchens beliebig genau bestimmt werden können die untere Schranke für das Produnkt der Abweichungen aus beiden ist durch h_quer/2 gegeben. D.h. weder Delta Impuls noch Delta Ort kann null sein. Das ist natürlich nicht so einfach auf Körper aus unserem Alltag übertragbar. Da Körper jedoch aus endlich vielen Teilchen bestehen ergibt dies auch eine gewisse Unschärfe.
Dies dürfte jedoch den kleinsten Messfehler verursachen....




> was zählt ist doch die zeit.


Und t = s/v deswegen ist strecke und zeit äquivalent wenn man seine geschwindigkeit kennt.
Eine anderes sichtweise ist wenn man relative Geschwindigkeiten betrachtet und sagt alles bewegt sich mit v=c (Lichtgeschwindigkeit setzt) dann gilt sowas wie Äquivalenz von Raum und Zeit
http://www.die-absolute-theorie.de/index.php?title=Äquivalenz_von_Raum_und_Zeit



> naja, mir ists egal, ich fahr nachher 3h rad.


 draußen oder drinnen?
ich träume von einem crossrad mit scheibenbremsen und schutzblechen... und regendichter echt atmungsaktiver kleidung!


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> draußen oder drinnen?
> ich träume von einem crossrad mit scheibenbremsen und schutzblechen... und regendichter echt atmungsaktiver kleidung!



sobald ich meine helmmütze gefunden habe draußen.


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> erst bietest du etwas an um gleich danach einen rückzieher zu machen  aber erstmal auf dicke hose machen
> du machst dich selbst unglaubwürdig
> 
> 
> ...



können = fähig etwas zu tun, d.h. nicht da ich das auch mache
beim zweiten gebe ich dir recht das war nicht ganz korrekt von mir aber "genau" und "exakt" ist fast das selbe.

Ansonsten will ich das Thema mit dem Radcomputer auch nicht ausdehnen...


----------



## thomaask (16. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> können = fähig etwas zu tun, d.h. nicht da ich das auch mache



sag ich doch, erst einen auf dicke hose und "ichweißallesbesser" machen um dann eine ausrede nach der anderen vom stapel zu lassen :kotz:
mit anderen worten, du bist jemand, der etwas anbietet, aber von vorn herein schon gar nicht bereit ist, es auch wirklich zu tun.



fee schrieb:


> beim zweiten gebe ich dir recht das war nicht ganz korrekt von mir aber "genau" und "exakt" ist *fast* das selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

die liste würde niemanden etwas nützen. mit etwas fantasie kannst du dir selber eine ausdenken.

du must dir das auch nicht allzusehr zu herzen nehmen das mit den 10 Seiten war mehr symbolisch gemeint genau wie man sagt "ich könnte in die luft gehen" wenn da jemand sagt "mach doch" dann wird das bestimmt auch nichts....

was das besserwissen angeht: es gibt nunmal Leute sich in der ein oder anderen Materie besser auskennen

take it easy


----------



## Iselz (16. März 2010)

ui, was ist denn hier los...
es reicht doch aus wenn toleranzen von mess- und prüfmittel übereinstimmen, zumindest beim auto...


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

so, ich bin auch wieder rein. 186min fahrzeit hatte ich zum überlegen zeit. und ich bin nicht auf die lösung gekommen 
gehören nun mathematikvorlesungen an die philosophische fakultät oder nicht?


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> so, ich bin auch wieder rein. 186min fahrzeit hatte ich zum überlegen zeit. und ich bin nicht auf die lösung gekommen
> gehören nun mathematikvorlesungen an die philosophische fakultät oder nicht?


definitiv nicht. mathematik ist eine exakte wissenschaft. in der physik wird da schon mehr philosophiert (z.B. kosmologie), da man hier die theorie nur durch experimente verifizeiren kann. anbei habe ich ein diplom in sowas wie physik. ich muss wohl erkennen dass bei der breiten bevölkerung der begriff von exaktheit von irgendwelchen mathematischen ausdrücken oft mit dem geleichgesetzt wird, was der taschenrechner mit 3 nachkommastellen auspuckt. aber egal für mich ist das thema fahradcomputer abgehakt, da ich an der Genauigkeit eh nicht viel ändern kann und will.


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2010)

wenn in der exakten wissenschaft schon soviel mit wikipedia als sichere quelle gearbeitet wird, dann will ich auch mal was zitieren:


Die Mathematik hat methodische und inhaltliche Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Philosophie; beispielsweise ist die Logik ein Überschneidungsbereich der beiden Wissenschaften. Damit könnte man die Mathematik zu den Geisteswissenschaften  im weiteren Sinne rechnen, aber auch die Einordnung der Philosophie ist umstritten. Abschnitt: Kategorisierung der Mathematik


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wenn in der exakten wissenschaft schon soviel mit wikipedia als sichere quelle gearbeitet wird, dann will ich auch mal was zitieren:
> 
> 
> Die Mathematik hat methodische und inhaltliche Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Philosophie; beispielsweise ist die Logik ein Überschneidungsbereich der beiden Wissenschaften. Damit könnte man die Mathematik zu den Geisteswissenschaften  im weiteren Sinne rechnen, aber auch die Einordnung der Philosophie ist umstritten. Abschnitt: Kategorisierung der Mathematik



Wikipedia wird gerne verwendet, aber als sichere Quelle vielleicht nicht, da viel zu kompakt, das was das steht ist auch alles aus Standardwerken mit eventuellen Übertragungsfehlern. Das die Mathemathik sowas wie eine Geisteswissenschaft ist stimme ich zu und Logik würde ich mal als Überschneidunggebiet aller Wissenschaften zählen sonst kommt bei einer Wissenschaft nichts vernünfiges raus. Aber mit solchen Einordungsfragen beschäftigen sich wohl eher gerne die Philosophen. Siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophie_der_Mathematik
Das sind durchaus interessante Fragen die da teilweise Gestellt werden, aber in der Mathematik kann man damit i.A. nicht wirklich viel anfangen.


----------



## damista (16. März 2010)

reicht es wenn wir uns drauf einigen, dass mathematik nich real ist! und ein mathematik-studium an einer universität ohne philosophie nicht möglich!

@droessi:
denke ich bin am we in c! da sollte na matschrunde drin sein


----------



## Kallesurf (16. März 2010)

also zurück zum Bike
@thomaask: Dein Plan für 2010 sieht gut aus, wann fängst Du an mit trainieren?
@fee/thomaask: RR-Runde würde ich auch mitfahren (Tacho habe ich schon)

Gruß Thomas K.


----------



## fee (16. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ui, was ist denn hier los...


ja wir sind hier etwas vom thema abgekommen weil der thomaask seine geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen kann aber nun zurück zur normalität

hat jemand lust donnerstag (ca. 13Uhr) ne RR Runde zu starten? wetter soll ja schön werden


----------



## thomaask (16. März 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> also zurück zum Bike
> @thomaask: Dein Plan für 2010 sieht gut aus, wann fängst Du an mit trainieren?



trainieren ist gut  grundsätzlich aber, wenn sich das wetter mal gegen den schnee und für trockene verhältnisse entschieden hat.



Kallesurf schrieb:


> @fee/thomaask: RR-Runde würde ich auch mitfahren (Tacho habe ich schon)


 von mir aus gern, fahre aber lieber mit fahrern die teamfähig sind 



Kallesurf schrieb:


> Gruß Thomas K.






fee schrieb:


> ja wir sind hier etwas vom thema abgekommen weil der thomaask seine geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen kann



der böse der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2010)

es wird warm 

ich werd mir dann beim radfahren mal was wegen dem termin zum fahrtechniktraining überlegen.

p.s. im unisport soll es im sommersemester 2 mtb-kurse geben.
- dienstags 16uhr für fortgeschrittene
- mittwochs 16uhr für anfänger
das ganze zwar noch unter vorbehalt, aber ich denke die termine sollten soweit klar gehen


----------



## thomaask (17. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> p.s. im unisport soll es im sommersemester 2 mtb-kurse geben.
> - dienstags 16uhr für fortgeschrittene
> - mittwochs 16uhr für anfänger
> das ganze zwar noch unter vorbehalt, aber ich denke die termine sollten soweit klar gehen



ist das auch für NICHTstudenten ?


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2010)

ob das ganze auch für nicht uniangehörige ist da frag ich nochmal nach. 
falls ja, dann ist glaub ich das entgeld dafür höher gewesen als für studenten.


----------



## thomaask (17. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ob das ganze auch für nicht uniangehörige ist da frag ich nochmal nach.
> falls ja, dann ist glaub ich das entgeld dafür höher gewesen als für studenten.



hier sind doch meist schüler und berufstätige am start, oder ?
studenten, ausser dir, sind es gar nicht so viele.
da bist mit deiner info bei www.cielab.org besser beraten.


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2010)

also ich kenne hier mind. 6 studenten die auch aktiv schreiben... mich nicht mitgezählt

das cielab wird eher von den dresdner genutzt, und die haben ihren eigenen unisport


----------



## thomaask (17. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also ich kenne hier mind. 6 studenten die auch aktiv schreiben... mich nicht mitgezählt
> 
> das cielab wird eher von den dresdner genutzt, und die haben ihren eigenen unisport




hmm, ich komme, inkl. Dir, auf 3 die mir bekannt sind. Aber ich bin ja in chemnitz noch nicht so lange dabei.

ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, das nichtuniangehörige von univeranstalltungen immer ausgeschlossen werden oder mehr zahlen müssen, obwohl die gar nicht mehr finanzielle mittel haben müssen, als studenten - so


----------



## fee (17. März 2010)

das kostet fÃ¼r nicht ca. studenten 30â¬-50â¬ fÃ¼r das semester, zumidest ist das bei den anderen kursen so oder?
siehe:
http://fitness.phil.tu-chemnitz.de/sportarten/Sommersemester_2010/index.html
die preise muss man so verstehen studenten/mitarbeiter/andere oder???
toll das die Ã¼berall die SpaltenÃ¼berschriften entfernt haben.
Ich kann momentan nichts Ã¼ber die Anmeldung von nicht tu-angehÃ¶rigen finden nur:
"*Die Anmeldung fÃ¼r das Sommersemester 2010 beginnt am 08. April 2010 ca. 13.00 Uhr.* *Die Anmeldung ist nur mit URZ-Login mÃ¶glich sein!"*


----------



## damista (17. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> p.s. im unisport soll es im sommersemester 2 mtb-kurse geben.
> - dienstags 16uhr für fortgeschrittene
> - mittwochs 16uhr für anfänger
> das ganze zwar noch unter vorbehalt, aber ich denke die termine sollten soweit klar gehen



Auch wenn´s noch unter Vorbehalt ist, was verstehen die denn unter "fortgeschritten"?


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s noch unter Vorbehalt ist, was verstehen die denn unter "fortgeschritten"?



bei mir sind fortgeschrittene diejenigen die schon mehr als waldautobahn fahren können. tempomäßig (schätz ich mal ) wird sich das ganze nicht sehr viel nehmen, allerdings will ich im fortgeschrittenenkurs auch etwas mehr fahrtechnik mit reinbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (17. März 2010)

langsam wirds doch mit  dem wetter.
wollte heute eigentlich nur mal ne runde in unserem kleinen dörfchen drehen um mal zu sehen ob die neuen pellen auch endlich dicht sind. 
sind dann doch 2,5 std. geworden mit einem kleinen abstecher ins muldental.
also ich würde  sagen spätestens jetzt sollte die saison eröffnet sein.
hat jemand ne ahnung wie es zur zeit im rabensteiner wald aussieht, wollte da evtl. morgen vormittag mal hin?

mfg thomas


----------



## fee (17. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> bei mir sind fortgeschrittene diejenigen die schon mehr als waldautobahn fahren können. tempomäßig (schätz ich mal ) wird sich das ganze nicht sehr viel nehmen, allerdings will ich im fortgeschrittenenkurs auch etwas mehr fahrtechnik mit reinbringen



bin mal gespannt wie sich das aufteilen wird. früher waren max. 10 Leute da und die meisten würden sich da sicher als "Fortgeschritten" einstufen und die "Anfänger" wurden damals auch bei den schwierigeren Passagen mitgeschleift (z.B. im Zeisigwald beim Steinbruch). Gut auf manche musste man öfters warten, aber die habens auch irgendwie geschafft, wenn sie auch teilweise fast gestorben sind.

http://fitness.phil.tu-chemnitz.de/sportarten/Sommersemester_2010/_mountainbike.html


----------



## Groudon (17. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
sagt mal, hat vlt eener von euch in irgendeiner Ecke noch ne urst billige Gabel rumliegen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, die ich vorübergehend nutzen kann? Ich werde wohl meine Magura einschicken (so wie es ausschaut), will jedoch nicht das training über 1 oder mehr Wochen unterbrechen.

Vlt könnt ihr mir helfen. Wenn nicht, finde ich schon iwie ne Alternative. ^^


----------



## Iselz (17. März 2010)

wer hat lust, morgen 17uhr ab lutherkirche 1-2h flach umher zu gurken?
bedingung:
- rücksichtnahme auf mein stadtrad (semi-ssp mit nur 3 gängen) und meine "noch" ortsunkenntnis (hab zur not eine karte dabei, hihi)
- helm- und lichtpflicht  - allerdings nur ne normale funzel, hab keinen scheinwerfer da
- spontanität: kann auf arbeit nicht nach mails gucken und komm erst zwischen 16 und 16.30 nach hause... von dem her fahr ich dort einfach vorbei und guck ob wer mit will...

ich bin halt voll anspruchslos, oder?

von dem her fahr ich dort einfach vorbei und guck mal ob wer mit will...


----------



## racing_basti (17. März 2010)

So, wegen dem Fahrtechniktraining hab ich mal einen eigenen Thread erstellt.


----------



## droessirider (17. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wer hat lust, morgen 17uhr ab lutherkirche 1-2h flach umher zu gurken?
> bedingung:
> - rücksichtnahme auf mein stadtrad (semi-ssp mit nur 3 gängen) und meine "noch" ortsunkenntnis (hab zur not eine karte dabei, hihi)
> - helm- und lichtpflicht  - allerdings nur ne normale funzel, hab keinen scheinwerfer da
> ...



mal gucken bin eh mit dem rad auf arbeit zwar in Neukirchen aber ist ja ne aus der welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (17. März 2010)

wir können den treffpunkt auf den kreisverkehr verlegen, der dann kommt wenn man die reichenhainer vom zentrum kommend weiter fährt, am gefängnis vorbei dem berg runter... ?


----------



## droessirider (17. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wir können den treffpunkt auf den kreisverkehr verlegen, der dann kommt wenn man die reichenhainer vom zentrum kommend weiter fährt, am gefängnis vorbei dem berg runter... ?



klingt gut da kann ich ja über klaffenbach fahren ich kann dir leider nix versprechen muss bis 16.00uhr arbeiten evt. auch etwas länger steht noch in den sternen ich versuche mein möglichstes


----------



## Iselz (17. März 2010)

cool! wie gesagt ich bin auch spätestens 16.30 erst zu hause... aber den weg über klaffenbach kenne ich, da kann ich auch entgegen kommen...


----------



## damista (17. März 2010)

also 17 uhr kreisverkehr erfenschlag? hab ich das so richtig interpretiert? Klingt interessant. Ich schau, das das klappt


----------



## damista (17. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> sagt mal, hat vlt eener von euch in irgendeiner Ecke noch ne urst billige Gabel rumliegen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, die ich vorübergehend nutzen kann? Ich werde wohl meine Magura einschicken (so wie es ausschaut), will jedoch nicht das training über 1 oder mehr Wochen unterbrechen.
> 
> Vlt könnt ihr mir helfen. Wenn nicht, finde ich schon iwie ne Alternative. ^^


Warst du nicht der, der die Sinnhaftigkeit eines zweiten Rades in Zweifel gezogen hat  ?
Also, rein theoretisch hätte ich noch eine rumliegen. Ich sag mal so, sie hält das Rad fest, Scheibenbremsen können angeschraubt werden und Lenken ist auch problemlos möglich. Sie federt auch... wenn man sie nicht zu stark belastet. ( Rock Shox Jett)
Sollte dir keiner was besseres anbieten können, dann kannst du die erstmal haben. Aber wie gesagt, die Erwartungen sollten eher gegen Null gehen um nicht enttäuscht zu werden.


----------



## Iselz (17. März 2010)

damista schrieb:


> also 17 uhr kreisverkehr erfenschlag? hab ich das so richtig interpretiert? Klingt interessant. Ich schau, das das klappt


genau


----------



## Groudon (17. März 2010)

danke damista ^^

ich würde och mit ner Starrgabel zufrieden sein

wir haben noch das Trekking/Stadtrad meines großen im Keller stehen und wollen schauen, ob ich da vlt die eingebaute Manitou für 1-2 Wochen in mein Rad bekomme (hoffe länge rbraucht der service nicht) - am SO wird mal geschraubt xD hoffentlich ist das Steuerrohr nicht zu lang, dass ich mich nicht dran kaputt mache bei nem sturz =P


----------



## fee (17. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> kann auf arbeit nicht nach mails gucken


arbeitest du bei dieser viba schoko firma? kommst du da günstig an schoko?


----------



## droessirider (17. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> arbeitest du bei dieser viba schoko firma? kommst du da günstig an schoko?



glaube der sitz dieser Firma ist in Thüringen und nicht in chemnitz


----------



## fee (17. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> glaube der sitz dieser Firma ist in Thüringen und nicht in chemnitz


war ein versuch wert. die schoko auf der homepage sieht so lecker aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (18. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> glaube der sitz dieser Firma ist in Thüringen und nicht in chemnitz



guten morgähhn,
jap, viba ist ein bissl weiter weg. zum glück


----------



## thomaask (18. März 2010)

wie komme ich denn am günstigsten zum kreisverkehr erfenschlag ?
fährt da evtl. einer direkt aus der chemnitzer city dort hin ?


----------



## fee (18. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wie komme ich denn am günstigsten zum kreisverkehr erfenschlag ?
> fährt da evtl. einer direkt aus der chemnitzer city dort hin ?


reichenheiner immer geradeaus


----------



## damista (18. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wie komme ich denn am günstigsten zum kreisverkehr erfenschlag ?
> fährt da evtl. einer direkt aus der chemnitzer city dort hin ?


tja, theoretisch hätte man gemeinsam fahren können. praktisch setze ich nun doch aus. Hab dieses Jahr bisher die Seuche am Schuh. Es bahnt sich schon wieder Erkältung an... ich glaube die Viren holen die ganzen letzten gesunden Jahre nach!
Aber fee hat´s schon geschrieben.. die reichenhainer immer grad raus. Da kannst du´s gar nicht verfehlen.


----------



## racing_basti (18. März 2010)

Iselz von Bastis Rechner: sooo jungs, das wird nächste woche aber wiederholt!!! ich vermute ihr habt das mit dem stadtrad nicht gelesen und habt dann einfach so getan als ob ihrs nicht seid...! ich stand jedenfalls 10min am kreisverkehr und bin dann über klaffenbach (droessirider entgegen) hierher gefahren. nu gehts gleich wieder in die stadt zurück...
damit bin ich übrigens unterwegs:


----------



## damista (18. März 2010)

also, auch wenn´s dir nicht gefallen wird, da hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt. Somit ergibt sich direkt ne neue Chance und meine Viren haben sich hier schon umsonst die Hände gerieben


----------



## Iselz (18. März 2010)

hihi... war ja trotzdem recht schön - bei dem wetter... das muss man einfach nutzen


----------



## thomaask (18. März 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich auch erscheinen, habe mein rad aber nicht fertig bekommen.
das nächste mal bin ich dann dabei


----------



## Iselz (18. März 2010)

@droessi: zu welchem kreisverkehr hattest du dich denn aufgemacht, das du noch nichts wieder geschrieben hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (18. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @droessi: zu welchem kreisverkehr hattest du dich denn aufgemacht, das du noch nichts wieder geschrieben hast?



hast du ihn abfangen können, als du ihm entgegen gefahren bist oder habt auch ihr euch verpasst ?


----------



## thomaask (19. März 2010)

hat wer lust auf ne spontane rr-runde ?


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

nee, sorry...
war heute den ganzen tag im labor.
bin morgen, sonntag und montag wieder mit dem RR unterwegs. geplant sind derzeit jeweils 5h +/- paar min


----------



## thomaask (19. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> nee, sorry...
> war heute den ganzen tag im labor.
> bin morgen, sonntag und montag wieder mit dem RR unterwegs. geplant sind derzeit jeweils 5h +/- paar min



sa. würde ich mich evtl. mit dran hängen
so. evtl. mit anhang - aber nicht so rassen


----------



## fee (19. März 2010)

ja ich auch für 1-2stunden oder so. wo und wann ist denn start?


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

ich werde gegen 10 bei mir losfahren, d.h. ich bin gegen halb 11 in der chemnitzer innenstadt (pinguine gegenüber von biker&boarder). weiter gehts bei mir durchs chemnitztal nach göritzhain (bis dorthin brauch ich von mir 1:40h), weiter über wechselburg zur B175 (2:00h). auf der B175 über waldenburg und glauchau (3:00h) will ich weiter in den mülsengrund und den promnitzer hoch (magnetberg - 4:15h). über neuoelsnitz und lugau gehts zurück. sollten ca. 120km mit rd. 900hm sein. dauer angepeilte 5 stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (19. März 2010)

ja klingt gut bin 10:30 bei den pinguinen.
werde mich unterwegs eventuell ausklinken damit ich dir nicht die ganze zeit auf den wecker gehe


----------



## Andreas_70 (19. März 2010)

Hi Basti, machst Du von Jahnsdorf aus los? Wie hoch wird das Tempo? Will ja am Sonntag noch nen Skate Halbmarathon laufen, hab aber auch Interesse an der Runde und nach Chemnitz muss ich morgen sowie so.

Andreas


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

ja ich fahr von jahnsdorf aus.
rechne mal mit einem 23,5-24er schnitt.


----------



## Andreas_70 (19. März 2010)

klingt zumindestens nicht nach voller Verausgabung (ok vieleicht für mich, für Dich wohl weniger). Würde mich erstmal bis Chemnitz anschließen und dann entscheiden ob ich mir den Rest auch antuhe.

Wo können wir uns treffen? Haltepunkt Citybahn um 10:00?

Andreas


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

am scharfen eck in adorf... kurz nach 10

schutzbleche nicht vergessen 

verausgabung soll das ganze auch nicht werden - trainingsregel 1: lang und langsam


----------



## Andreas_70 (19. März 2010)

hmm, Schutzbleche? sowas hab ich nur fürs "Matschbike". hoffe mal es geht auch ohne. Die Regenjacke nehm ich sicherheitshalber mal mit 

Sorry aber wo ist das "scharfe Eck"


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

gasthaus zum scharfen eck. direkt am bahnübergang in adorf.


----------



## Andreas_70 (19. März 2010)

ok, jetzt weiss ich wo. 
Danke bis morgen.

Andreas


----------



## thomaask (19. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ... sollten ca. 120km mit rd. 900hm sein. dauer angepeilte 5 stunden



ist wohl eher was für die harten


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist wohl eher was für die harten



ja, Iselz hat mir Trainingsfrei gegeben, also frei fürs Training  - DANKESCHÖN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (19. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @droessi: zu welchem kreisverkehr hattest du dich denn aufgemacht, das du noch nichts wieder geschrieben hast?



hahaha meine Liebe da warst du ja fast bei mir auf Arbeit in Neukirchen in der Hühnerfarm hätte dir gerne bescheid gesagt das es nix wird aber um 17.57 war ich dann erst mit der Arbeit fertig oder du hättest bei mir auf arbeit vorbeikommen können und mit mir ne runde Planierraupe fahren 
vieleicht hätte der Basti auch lust dazu gehabt  leider ich konnte nicht weg 
Sorry ich versetzte nicht gern jemanden  
der Basti hätte auch meine Nr. gehabt musste dann auch im dunklen nach hause mit lampe ohne licht weil accu leer


----------



## Iselz (20. März 2010)

guten abend



droessirider schrieb:


> ... ne runde *Planierraupe fahren*


also wenn ich das jetzt tatsächlich richtig lese... planierraupe fahren??? coole sache!!! habt ihr auch nen schreitbagger? 


			
				droessirider schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht hätte der Basti auch lust dazu gehabt


da hast du wahrscheinlich recht


			
				droessirider schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich versetzte nicht gern jemanden
> der Basti hätte auch meine Nr. gehabt musste dann auch im dunklen nach hause mit lampe ohne licht weil accu leer


kann ja mal passieren... 



			
				basti schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Iselz hat mir Trainingsfrei gegeben, also frei fürs Training  - DANKESCHÖN!!!


tihi! muss halt auch mal heim - sonst wäre ich mitgekommen (naja... zumindest ein stück )
ps: ich bin gerade übern rennsteig gefahren - dort lag noch schnee...
ps2: gute nacht


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

wer will nachher alles nass werden?


----------



## kreuziger (20. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer will nachher alles nass werden?




also ich werd wohl nass


----------



## Iselz (20. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer will nachher alles nass werden?



ich werd auch nass so wies aussieht


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage verschiebt sich meine Abfahrtszeit auf 11Uhr. Heute Nachmittag sollte es trockener werden.


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

ok, also wenn die um 11:30 die Straßen immer noch so triefen so dass es spritzt kannst du von mir aus gleich weiter fahren ;-) wie das bei den anderen ist weis ich nicht

woher nimmst du deine Wetterprognosen?
ich hier und da sieht es nicht gut aus:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0001777&d=0&prev=7days


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

hast du keine schutzbleche am rad?


----------



## Andreas_70 (20. März 2010)

geht klar. Werde dann kurz nach 11 am "Scharfen Eck" sein. Hoffentlich wird es trockener, sonst komm ich aber auf jeden Fall bis Chemnitz mit. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> hast du keine schutzbleche am rad?


nein leider nicht

benutze auch:
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT15/index.htm
und
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

durch noch mehr niederschlagsbilder wirds auch nicht besser


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> durch noch mehr niederschlagsbilder wirds auch nicht besser


doch kuckst du hier:
http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur
musst mal ausrechnen wan die dicke Wolke über Sachsen ankommt


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

ob es in Chemnitz regnet kann man auch gut hier schauen:
http://www.juwelier-roller.de/php/webcam.php#
da brauch man sich nichtmal vom Rechner weg zu bewegen.
Bei Veranstaltungen auf dem markt muss man auch nicht raus, sondern kann sie schön von Zuhause bei einem dicken Butterbrot und Chips genießen.


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

ich zieh gleich die regenjacke an und mach mich raus in die weite welt


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

ich denke ich bin auch am start bis dann 11:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (20. März 2010)

hehe, hier regnets gerade nicht mehr!
aber oma hats mittagsessen schon fertig


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

war ne schöne runde.
nach meiner aufzeichnung 117km & 800hm, die 2,5h gegenwind sieht man im profil leider nicht 
aber den dezenten gegenwind kann man mal zwischen kilometer 43 und 100 ansetzen


----------



## jakob-andreas (20. März 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

ich hab mal ne kleine frage an euch! hat jemand zufälliger weise eine schraube für eine slx-kurbel rumzuliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr? ich hab einer den kopf verdreht  aber nur mit einer fahren is ungünstig. desweiteren könnte ich ein paar vernünftige flatpedals gebrauchen, möglichst günstig natürlich. 50 euro für neue sind mir n bissl zu viel

schönen abend noch,
jakob


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> guten abend zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal ne kleine frage an euch! hat jemand zufälliger weise eine schraube für eine slx-kurbel rumzuliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr? ich hab einer den kopf verdreht  aber nur mit einer fahren is ungünstig. desweiteren könnte ich ein paar vernünftige flatpedals gebrauchen, möglichst günstig natürlich. 50 euro für neue sind mir n bissl zu viel
> 
> ...



Falls du eine der beiden Schrauben meinst mit der der linke Kurbelarm auf der Achse geklemmt wird (http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/FC/FC-M660-2790.pdf), dann ist das eine normale M6x19 Inbusschraube.
Sollte in jedem Eisenwarenhandel (zumindest M6x20 und dann kürzen) zu bekommen sein. Ansonsten einfach mal im Radladen um die Ecke fragen. Die Schrauben passen auch von der XT, LX, usw.


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

bin gerade aus dem koma aufgewacht.
das Profil sieht bei mir genauso aus
hier noch ein schönes Bild wo alle Fahrer mehr oder weniger drauf sind:








von links nach rechts: Andreas_70 ; racing_basti ; fee


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> bin gerade aus dem koma aufgewacht.



heißt das du willst morgen nicht wieder mit?


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

nein bin morgen wandern, aber vielleicht ein anders mal nächste Woche vielleicht.


----------



## droessirider (20. März 2010)

packt die rennräder in keller war heute mit dem Kreuziger mal 60km in Wald und Wiese unterwegs es ist wahnsinn wie der Schnee sich seit Donnerstag im wald verzogen hat  mit bissel Eis an dunklen Stellen muss man noch rechnen  aber das geht schon so lange wir nicht drauf bremsen  und der Schlamm ist auch ne so schlimm  funfactor war schon weit über Donnerstag 

Also ab in den Wald und geniessen 
Mir hat heute jede noch so kleine Abfahrt ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert


----------



## jakob-andreas (20. März 2010)

@basti: jo danke für den hinweis. ich war heute bei biker&boarder und da wurde mir geraten die originalschraube zu nehmen, aber eine m6x20 hab ich noch da. dann nehm ich die.

die flatpedals such ich trotzdem!


----------



## droessirider (20. März 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> guten abend zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal ne kleine frage an euch! hat jemand zufälliger weise eine schraube für eine slx-kurbel rumzuliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr? ich hab einer den kopf verdreht  aber nur mit einer fahren is ungünstig. desweiteren könnte ich ein paar vernünftige flatpedals gebrauchen, möglichst günstig natürlich. 50 euro für neue sind mir n bissl zu viel
> 
> ...



suchst du paar plattformen zum freeriden oder was brauchst du denn da hätte ich noch Paar rumliegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> @basti: jo danke für den hinweis. ich war heute bei biker&boarder und da wurde mir geraten die originalschraube zu nehmen, aber eine m6x20 hab ich noch da. dann nehm ich die.
> 
> die flatpedals such ich trotzdem!



die originalen sind auf jeden fall ne sichere bank.
guck mal was für festigkeitsklasse auf der schraube steht. solltest du keine originale nehmen wäre das noch wichtig zu beachten. immerhin wird das ganze mit ich glaub 14Nm geklemmt.


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

kauf dir doch bei ebay ne slx kurbel die total runtergefahren oder kaputt ist
oder frag mal per mail bei radsporthaus balance, da habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen Problemen
z.B. haben die mir mal ein schaltauge aus einer kiste gekramt und schrauben für den Ausgleichsbehälter von der magura marta
gegenüber auf der zwickauer str. ist auch der mbh-maschienenbauhandel (http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,12.904955&sspn=0.00631,0.012853&ie=UTF8&z=17) da bekommst du auch solche standard schrauben für wenig geld

hier noch der link zur heutigen tour:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...0.841937,12.718048&spn=0.475647,1.111679&z=11


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> kauf dir doch bei ebay ne slx kurbel die total runtergefahren oder kaputt ist



wegen ner kaputten schraube ne neue (alte) kurbel kaufen 

kaufst du dir ein gebrauchtes rad bei ebay wenn du nen platten hast? 

Hier gibts die Schraube für ne Ultegrakurbel. Sollte aber auch vor Ort bestellbar sein.

Hier gibts ganz viele solcher Schrauben für alle möglichen Shimano Kurbeln


----------



## jakob-andreas (20. März 2010)

@basti: ja, mit festigkeitsklassen kenn ich mich aus, als maschinenbaunebenfächler. ich werd drauf achten. zur not bestell ich mir ne originale.

@droessi: für freeride klingt nicht schlecht. ich hab davon im prinzip keine ahnung, nur hab ich welche hier, von denen man dauernd abrutscht. eine gute standfestigkeit sollten sie also schon haben. was magste denn dafür haben?


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> kaufst du dir ein gebrauchtes rad bei ebay wenn du nen platten hast?


naja zumindest tauscht der typ aus meinem Begleitfahrzeug mir das Laufrad

(das waren mal ein paar Alternativen was man so tun kan wenn an der Kurbel was kaputt ist)


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> naja zumindest tauscht der typ aus meinem Begleitfahrzeug mir das Laufrad
> 
> (das waren mal ein paar Alternativen was man so tun kan wenn an der Kurbel was kaputt ist)



ahhh, darum kam heute der eine typ mit dem silbernen ford focus so knapp vorbei


----------



## fee (20. März 2010)

apropo begleitfahrzeug
unterhaltungs-programm für morgen: http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=8186
edit: mist: da bin ich ja wandern...
krass 300km, da bräuchent wir ja 12,5 stunden und die machen das in einer stunde sogar live


----------



## thomaask (20. März 2010)

wer fährt denn nun morgen mit wem und wohin ?


----------



## droessirider (20. März 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> @basti: ja, mit festigkeitsklassen kenn ich mich aus, als maschinenbaunebenfächler. ich werd drauf achten. zur not bestell ich mir ne originale.
> 
> @droessi: für freeride klingt nicht schlecht. ich hab davon im prinzip keine ahnung, nur hab ich welche hier, von denen man dauernd abrutscht. eine gute standfestigkeit sollten sie also schon haben. was magste denn dafür haben?




sind nicht allzu oft gefahren und echt groß und standsicher noch dazu kannst du an denen die spikes tauschen preis 25 neu waren die bei 68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob-andreas (20. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> sind nicht allzu oft gefahren und echt groß und standsicher noch dazu kannst du an denen die spikes tauschen preis 25 neu waren die bei 68



joa, is doch ein wort! nehm ich! 25 euro lass ich mir dann vom osterhasen kommen und alles is super!
genaueres klären wir dann mal pm. danke schonmal!


----------



## kreuziger (21. März 2010)

hurra die sonne lacht.
ich glaub ich werd dann mal um erlaubnis fragen ne runde zu drehen.

@ drössi

war supi gestern, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

fährt heut wer rr ?


----------



## Kallesurf (21. März 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> @basti: jo danke für den hinweis. ich war heute bei biker&boarder und da wurde mir geraten die originalschraube zu nehmen, aber eine m6x20 hab ich noch da. dann nehm ich die.
> 
> die flatpedals such ich trotzdem!



Wenn Du schon da warst, die haben doch Flats aus Kunststoff füt 10,- oder 20 ,- EUR? Ich habe die Shimano 424, die kann man auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren, sind aber etwas kleiner als Flats (647 sind größer). Schau doch mal beim Rose-versand (ab 20,-). Bei bike-components.de wirst Du auch fündig, ich habe nach unserem Fiasko wieder eine Bestellung gemacht - alles i.O


----------



## Kallesurf (21. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> fährt heut wer rr ?



wann und wo?


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> wann und wo?



hast pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob-andreas (21. März 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon da warst, die haben doch Flats aus Kunststoff füt 10,- oder 20 ,- EUR? Ich habe die Shimano 424, die kann man auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren, sind aber etwas kleiner als Flats (647 sind größer). Schau doch mal beim Rose-versand (ab 20,-). Bei bike-components.de wirst Du auch fündig, ich habe nach unserem Fiasko wieder eine Bestellung gemacht - alles i.O



joa, empfohlen wurden mir die ab 50 euro, wegen der lagerqualität. und ausserdem will ich nich so lange warten bis die geliefert werden.
wenn der droessi was nettes hat nehm ich die, is am unkompliziertesten und ich tu nem menschen was gutes


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2010)

war heute och 2.5h GA1 unterwegs... obwohl nur 1.5h sollte 

und hab ne "neue" Gabel  morgen geht die Magura auf Reisen - ich hoffe, sie kommt heile (und schnell) zurück *wünsch*


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> war heute och 2.5h GA1 unterwegs... obwohl nur 1.5h sollte
> 
> und hab ne "neue" Gabel  morgen geht die Magura auf Reisen - ich hoffe, sie kommt heile (und schnell) zurück *wünsch*



wieso solltest du 1,5h?

magura war bei mir mit dem service immer recht fix. schickst du die gabel selber zum service oder lässt du sie durch einen händler hinschicken?


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2010)

im Trainingsplan waren heute nur 90minuten vorgesehen

ich schicke die Gabel selber zum service - die Zugstufe is defekt, der Gummiring der Unterbeinschraube ist locker, ich habe erhebliche Schrammen an den Standrohren (welche sich IMMER im Casting befinden) und seit paar Tagen sind auf dem rechten Standrohr 3x "Schlieren" entstanden - da hat sich irgendetwas in die Beschichtung gefressen und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein

das einzige was wir gemacht haben, war der kleine Gabelservice, welcher ja von Magura freigegeben ist - und Patrick hat an seiner IDENTISCHEN Gabel den Service ebenfalls gemacht und dort funzt Zugstufe noch und die Standrohre sehen BOMBE aus ^^


----------



## droessirider (21. März 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> hurra die sonne lacht.
> ich glaub ich werd dann mal um erlaubnis fragen ne runde zu drehen.
> 
> @ drössi
> ...



war doch nett oder? ohne Stress bis auf die kleine Odysee an den Teichen im Stärkerwald ging es schon aber das waren ja gerade mal fünf Minuten Umweg inclusive schieben im Gestrüpp aber dafür mit Bachdurchfahrt  HIGHLITE  natürlich nicht zu vergessen die krasse Northshore Brücke aus ner 20cm Bohle   
Wiederholung garantiert !


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> war doch nett oder? ohne Stress bis auf die kleine Odysee an den Teichen im Stärkerwald ging es schon aber das waren ja gerade mal fünf Minuten Umweg inclusive schieben im Gestrüpp aber dafür mit Bachdurchfahrt  HIGHLITE  natürlich nicht zu vergessen die krasse Northshore Brücke aus ner 20cm Bohle
> Wiederholung garantiert !



klingt rund herum gut. wenn wiederholung - ich will mit, denn für schieben durch gestrüb inkl. odysee und highlites bin ich zu haben


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

Hier mal nen kleiner Bericht zu unserer heutigen RR-Runde:

Start war ca. 12uhr Schloßchemnitz/ Küchwald. erst gings in die stadt auf den markt, von dort die reichenhainer stadtauswärts über ERFENSCHLAG, EINSIEDEL die B180 richtung STOLLBERG über BURKHARDSDORF und THALHEIM. zw. Thalheim und Stollberg rel. steiler und langer Anstieg. mein anhang hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen. belohnt wurde das aber mit einer ebenfalls so langen abfahrt - belohnung allerdings in ", weil nass von oben und unten 
von stollberg gings dann auf der B169 wieder richtung chemnitz, dann rechts richtung jahnsdorf. dort wurden wir mit sonnenschein empfangen , vorbei am verkehrslandeplatz chemnitz/ jahnsdorf mit begutachtung eines ddr düsenjägers  weiter nach jahnsdorf. am SCHARFEN ECK  gings dann richtung adorf, um dann links nach klaffenbach zu fahren. dann gings vorbei am golfplatz klaffenbach durchs wasserschloss wieder in die chemnitzer city. am ende waren es ca. 60km, ca. 567hm und 4,5h. 
alles in allem nett. doof war der viele regen :kotz:


----------



## erkan1984 (22. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> Hier mal nen kleiner Bericht zu unserer heutigen RR-Runde:
> 
> Start war ca. 12uhr Schloßchemnitz/ Küchwald. erst gings in die stadt auf den markt, von dort die reichenhainer stadtauswärts über ERFENSCHLAG, EINSIEDEL die B180 richtung STOLLBERG über BURKHARDSDORF und THALHEIM. zw. Thalheim und Stollberg rel. steiler und langer Anstieg. mein anhang hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen. belohnt wurde das aber mit einer ebenfalls so langen abfahrt - belohnung allerdings in ", weil nass von oben und unten
> von stollberg gings dann auf der B169 wieder richtung chemnitz, dann rechts richtung jahnsdorf. dort wurden wir mit sonnenschein empfangen , vorbei am verkehrslandeplatz chemnitz/ jahnsdorf mit begutachtung eines ddr düsenjägers  weiter nach jahnsdorf. am SCHARFEN ECK  gings dann richtung adorf, um dann links nach klaffenbach zu fahren. dann gings vorbei am golfplatz klaffenbach durchs wasserschloss wieder in die chemnitzer city. am ende waren es ca. 60km, ca. 567hm und 4,5h.
> alles in allem nett. doof war der viele regen :kotz:



fahr ich auch recht oft, nur mit weniger abbiegen und so. 
ein paar meiner RR-Runden hab ich mal hier: http://www.bikemap.net/user/Erkan/routes eingetragen


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2010)

Wer heute mitfahren will:
Ich denke ich komm so gegen 10.30 bis 11Uhr aufs Rad. Wo gehts hin? Erst in den Mülsengrund (Oberlungwitz, Glauchau, Mülsen, Lugau) und dann weiter ins Zwönitztal (Chemnitz, B180, Burkhardtsdorf, Zwönitz, Affalter, B169, Stollberg).


----------



## thomaask (22. März 2010)

heute wieder bomben wetter
im wald sicher noch nass und schlammig, deswegen würde ich heute wieder ne runde mit dem rr drehen.
kommt wer mit ?
start so ab 15:30/16uhr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (22. März 2010)

wer am mittwoch mit nach dresden fahren will... es geht allerdings erst ab ca. 17uhr los... donnerstag nachmittag dann wieder zurück


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wer am mittwoch mit nach dresden fahren will... es geht allerdings erst ab ca. 17uhr los... donnerstag nachmittag dann wieder zurück



licht wird zur verfügung gestellt 
soll ich dir die lampe schonmal ans mtb machen? willst du die rot oder schwarz eloxierte?


----------



## Iselz (22. März 2010)

wollt sie morgen an den helm machen oder ist das ne doofe idee?


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2010)

für reinen straßenbetrieb hab ich die lampe lieber am lenker, da kannste die bei gegenverkehr schnell mal nach unten drehen und "abblenden". 
dort kannste dann auch besser zwischen den leuchtstufen hin und herschalten. meist reichen zwar die 25%, aber da kannste bergab mal noch fix bissl heller machen


----------



## Iselz (22. März 2010)

ok überredet. DANKE! ich nehm die rote 
und hoffe meine mitbewohnerinnen haben nichts dagegen, wenn hier 2 nächte noch ein rad steht...


----------



## kreuziger (22. März 2010)

kennt jemand in chemnitz oder im raum limbach/ burgstädt einen kompetenten radladen bzw. ne werkstatt wo ich mal meine schaltung neu einstellen lassen kann.  am besten ohne lange voranmeldung.
bin auf meiner runde heut vormittag fast verzweifelt. naja und mit meinen krummen fingern will ich nicht unbedingt noch mehr schaden anrichten.

mfg thomas


----------



## thomaask (22. März 2010)

da musst du keinen laden aufsuchen. hier gibt es sicher viele, die dir da zur hand gehen - bei einstellen der schaltung - versteht sich 

aber mal eine andere frage, was habt ihr so für regensachen. ich suche regenüberschuhe, hose und jacke, will aber kein vermögen dafür ausgeben


----------



## Groudon (22. März 2010)

War auch grade wieder 90min unterwegs. =) Geiles Wetter.

Zwecks Schaltung: du kannst ja auch einfach mal dich mit eem von uns verabreden.  Sone Schaltung ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> kennt jemand in chemnitz oder im raum limbach/ burgstädt einen kompetenten radladen bzw. ne werkstatt wo ich mal meine schaltung neu einstellen lassen kann.  am besten ohne lange voranmeldung.
> bin auf meiner runde heut vormittag fast verzweifelt. naja und mit meinen krummen fingern will ich nicht unbedingt noch mehr schaden anrichten.
> 
> mfg thomas



falls du noch bis jahnsdorf damit kommst kann ichs mir morgen nachmittag mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (22. März 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> kennt jemand in chemnitz oder im raum limbach/ burgstädt einen kompetenten radladen bzw. ne werkstatt wo ich mal meine schaltung neu einstellen lassen kann.  am besten ohne lange voranmeldung.
> bin auf meiner runde heut vormittag fast verzweifelt. naja und mit meinen krummen fingern will ich nicht unbedingt noch mehr schaden anrichten.
> 
> mfg thomas



falls es um die hintere schaltung geht schalt mal auf das mittlere kettenblatt und mittleres ritzel und verstell den zug solange in (beide richtungen probieren) bis beim drehen der Kurbel die Kette am geräuschärmsten läuft. die ursprüngliche eintellung merken falls was schief geht. zwischendurch einmal hoch und einmal  runter schalten. laufen die schaltzüge/hüllen noch gut (d.h. mit nur wenig reibung)? wenn du dann hinten mit der taschenlampe mal auf das ritzel und die kette leuchtest sollte die kette und rizel mittig aufeinanderliegen und die kette nicht irgendwie gegen eine seite von dem ritzel gedrückt werden.
Auch prüfen ob das Schaltwerk/Schaltauge nicht verbogen ist. Da muss alles parallel zu den Ritzeln stehen.


----------



## kreuziger (22. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> falls du noch bis jahnsdorf damit kommst kann ichs mir morgen nachmittag mal anschauen



mal schauen ob mir meine bessere hälfte frei gibt. 

war heut schon 4 std. mit dem rad unterwegs. erst schön brav 3std. auf der strasse was  für die grundlage tun und dann doch dem ruf der wildnis nicht wiederstehn könnend im rabensteiner wald noch ne runde gedreht.
schön war´s und vorallem schlammig.


----------



## thomaask (23. März 2010)

ich versuche es heute nochmal.
wer hat lust ? rr


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich versuche es heute nochmal.
> wer hat lust ? rr



morgen und übermorgen wieder.
wie gehabt: ca. 5h + x, ca. 120km + x


----------



## fee (23. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> morgen und übermorgen wieder.
> wie gehabt: ca. 5h + x, ca. 120km + x



huhu bin dabei falls x nicht zu groß ist. wo geht es denn lang?

@thomaask: könnte heute gegen 15:30 würde also nur eine kleine Runde werden


----------



## thomaask (23. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> morgen und übermorgen wieder.
> wie gehabt: ca. 5h + x, ca. 120km + x



ich würd's mal versuchen, ob ich hinterherkomme. wann und wo ist start ?
h + x okay, aber bei 120km + x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (23. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> @thomaask: könnte heute gegen 15:30 würde also nur eine kleine Runde werden



was is'n ne kleine runde ?


----------



## fee (23. März 2010)

37,5km


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich würd's mal versuchen, ob ich hinterherkomme. *wann und wo ist start ?*
> h + x okay, aber bei 120km + x


*
10.30Uhr bei den Pinguinen gegenüber von Biker&Boarder gehts los.*



fee schrieb:


> huhu bin dabei falls x nicht zu groß ist. *wo geht es denn lang?
> *
> @thomaask: könnte heute gegen 15:30 würde also nur eine kleine Runde werden



Ich würde einfach nochmal die Runde vom Samstag fahren und auf bissl weniger Wind hoffen.


----------



## thomaask (23. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *
> 10.30Uhr bei den Pinguinen gegenüber von Biker&Boarder gehts los.*



lässt sich das auf 11 Uhr verschieben ?


----------



## fee (23. März 2010)

ok also nochmal das gleiche, 10:30 oder 11:00 egal bin dabei


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2010)

ok, machen wir 11uhr an den pinguinen.


----------



## thomaask (23. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ok, machen wir 11uhr an den pinguinen.



supi, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## droessirider (23. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> heute wieder bomben wetter
> im wald sicher noch nass und schlammig, ...





das bissel stört dich  was ist denn mit dir los ?????
wollt ihr nicht mal noch nen Rennradthread aufmachen ?
ich kann da leider nicht mitreden in sachen RR habsch ne naja was solls bald wollen alle wieder in den Wald hoffe ich lol


----------



## Groudon (23. März 2010)

Wenn man am SO ne Runde GA1 machen bin ich dabei. xD Also eher gemächlicheres Tempo... hab jedoch nur gut 1h Ausgangserlaubnis. xD


----------



## droessirider (23. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wenn man am SO ne Runde GA1 machen bin ich dabei. xD Also eher gemächlicheres Tempo... hab jedoch nur gut 1h Ausgangserlaubnis. xD




bist du total der Trainingssprache erlegen oder liegt das am rennfieber 
was willste denn fahren wohin haste dir vorgestellt ne 1h is ne grad viel da biste ja grade mal richtig auf dem rad angekommen aber wenns dir gefallen tut würde mich anschließen und vieleicht noch was ranhängen in der hoffnung du kannst dem radelfieber ne wiederstehen und fährst noch mit weiter vieleicht so 2,5h ???????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. März 2010)

jojo ^^ ich denke das lässt sich einrichten =P natürlich nur im vorgegeben Pulsbereich xD

aber allzu Geländig sollte es nich werden... weißt ja was bei mir in der Front werkelt *lach*


----------



## racing_basti (23. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> jojo ^^ ich denke das lässt sich einrichten =P natürlich nur im vorgegeben Pulsbereich xD
> 
> aber allzu Geländig sollte es nich werden... weißt ja was bei mir in der Front werkelt *lach*



wer gibt dir denn deinee trainings- und pulsbereiche vor?


----------



## droessirider (23. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> jojo ^^ ich denke das lässt sich einrichten =P natürlich nur im vorgegeben Pulsbereich xD
> 
> aber allzu Geländig sollte es nich werden... weißt ja was bei mir in der Front werkelt *lach*



oh man nimmst du es aber genau hoffe wir fahren dann nicht ganz rentnermäßig durch die kante weißs ja ne wie es um deine derzeitige fitness bestellt ist ich will ja auch nicht rasen sondern ne sonntagsrunde fahren 
ach aber bissel wald darf schon sein oder hast du schiss  
ich lass mein pulsband lieber ab sonst muss ich am berg noch schieben wie immer anfang des jahres war nur ein scherz


----------



## Groudon (23. März 2010)

Naja. ^^ Mal sehen. xD 

Der Jens Olomek aus unsrem team macht für uns die Trainingspläne und ich vertrau ihm in der Hinsicht.

Naja... denke mal so lahmarschig bin ich jetzt auf der geraden nich und bei leichten steigungen. ^^ Und bissl Gelände geht mit der Forke schon. 

*Ich leg mich mal noch nich fest wegen SO. Ich muss doch nochmal nachsehen ob das überhaupt klappt wegen Family, was die machen will usw. *


----------



## damista (23. März 2010)

ich muss sagen, ich finde es schon fast grausam, wie unserer jugend "versaut" wird....
wie soll man so ein gefühl für eigene leistungs- und leidensfähigkeit entwickeln. Noch dazu kommt eigentlich das wesentliche zu kurz - das biken. Nee..... an Regeln muss man sich noch früh genug halten.


----------



## thomaask (24. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> das bissel stört dich  was ist denn mit dir los ?????
> wollt ihr nicht mal noch nen Rennradthread aufmachen ?
> ich kann da leider nicht mitreden in sachen RR habsch ne naja was solls bald wollen alle wieder in den Wald hoffe ich lol



mein rad ist noch so schön weiß und sauber - im wald wird es nur dreckig 
aber mal im ernst, am we können wir mal ins unterholz  falls es dir erlaubt ist


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2010)

Auch wenns inzwischen schon alt ist, aber das muss einfach mal wieder sein 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube- Performance[/ame]

So, jetzt gehts aufs Rad


----------



## damista (24. März 2010)

Viel Spass. Mein Neid sei dir sicher...
ich muss tatsächlich noch immer warten. Druck und Schmerz im ohr vergehen einfach nicht.


----------



## Iselz (24. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wer am mittwoch mit nach dresden fahren will... es geht allerdings erst ab ca. 17uhr los... donnerstag nachmittag dann wieder zurück



verdammt, es gibt keinen windschattenspender??
naja, mal sehen ob ich ankomme oder unterwegs "umsteige"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> verdammt, es gibt keinen windschattenspender??
> naja, mal sehen ob ich ankomme oder unterwegs "umsteige"



ich wünsch dir eine gute fahrt 
umsteigen? nix da... hihi... denk an den 1.5. oder 19.6. oder irgendeinen anderen nicht-umsteigbaren termin


----------



## thomaask (24. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ... GA1 ...



was zum kuck-kuck ist das ?



droessirider schrieb:


> ... rentnermäßig durch die kante ... ich will ja auch nicht rasen sondern ne sonntagsrunde fahren
> ach aber bissel wald darf schon sein ...



eine rentnermässige sonntagsrunde ohne zu rasen mit wald - genau mein ding


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2010)

sind alle wieder gut daheim angekommen?


----------



## thomaask (24. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sind alle wieder gut daheim angekommen?



ich für meinen teil bin daheim *angekommen*
bei gelegenheit wäre ich gern wieder mit dabei, aber vielleicht den ein oder andern km weniger


----------



## fee (24. März 2010)

jo, bin jetzt auch etwas müde...


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil bin daheim *angekommen*
> bei gelegenheit wäre ich gern wieder mit dabei, aber vielleicht den ein oder andern km weniger



na das klingt doch gut 



fee schrieb:


> jo, bin jetzt auch etwas müde...



kommt auch gleich der sandmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (24. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sind alle wieder gut daheim angekommen?



naja... ne

war zwar nur aufm Bike Zeitung austragen aber dabei hat sich der Beutel bei gut 20-30km/h in die Speichen gewickelt und mich hats volle Breitseite aufn Gehweg gedrückt -.- gab ne kleine Schürfwunde am rechten Arm aber dafür hab ich mal gemerkt was es bedeutet, wenn man kaum Luft bekommt  war schon sehr krass -.- 

werde daher am SO nur meine 1h-Runde drehen... hab noch schmerzen in der Brust und an den Handballen... wills nich noch mehr strapazieren

dafür hab ich heute zahlreiche Radler gesehen (RR & MTB) - waren paar schöne Geschosse dabei


----------



## fee (24. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> kommt auch gleich der sandmann



 der war tatsächlich auch gleich da
nach so einen kurzschlaf ist man irgendwie total banane im kopf

@Groudon: wünsche gute besserung!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=130843


----------



## droessirider (25. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> naja... ne
> 
> war zwar nur aufm Bike Zeitung austragen aber dabei hat sich der Beutel bei gut 20-30km/h in die Speichen gewickelt und mich hats volle Breitseite aufn Gehweg gedrückt -.- gab ne kleine Schürfwunde am rechten Arm aber dafür hab ich mal gemerkt was es bedeutet, wenn man kaum Luft bekommt  war schon sehr krass -.-
> 
> ...



jaja bei mir sieht es gesundheitlich so aus das ich nun auch erkältet bin bestimmt dem basti seine langwierige virenkultur ausgebrühtet habe  die hat er mir bestimmt beim blutabnehmen mit injeziert hahahahaha mal sehen wegen sonntag erst schauen wie es geht denke eher auskurieren


----------



## thomaask (25. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... denke eher auskurieren


----------



## droessirider (25. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


>



mit erkältung trainieren ist nun mal ne so das non plus ultra zum auskurieren und falls ihr den wetterbericht schon gesehen habt wird es am WE eh ziemlich nass und ich muss sonnabend noch bissel arbeiten


----------



## kreuziger (25. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> jaja bei mir sieht es gesundheitlich so aus das ich nun auch erkältet bin bestimmt dem basti seine langwierige virenkultur ausgebrühtet habe  die hat er mir bestimmt beim blutabnehmen mit injeziert hahahahaha mal sehen wegen sonntag erst schauen wie es geht denke eher auskurieren




gute besserung allen kranken und verletzten!
echt gefährliche ecke dieses karl marx stadt.


----------



## droessirider (25. März 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> gute besserung allen kranken und verletzten!
> echt gefährliche ecke dieses karl marx stadt.



haha das kannst du ja nur sagen weil du umgezogen bist hättest du über zwickau bestimmt auch gesagt 
ich hätte mich auch auf ne kleine runde(ne so ausgiebig wie letztere)am we gefreut aber was solls gesundung geht vor


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2010)

das stimmt 

machen wir next WE mal ne schöne Tour?! vlt so als Gruppe wenns klappt wär doch was feines bei gemütlichem Tempo - hoffe meine Gabel ist dann wieder da =)


----------



## thomaask (25. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> mit erkältung trainieren ist nun mal ne so das non plus ultra zum auskurieren und falls ihr den wetterbericht schon gesehen habt wird es am WE eh ziemlich nass und ich muss sonnabend noch bissel arbeiten



trainieren 
war doch eher ne rentnertempo-ohnezurasen-sonntagsausfahrt-imwald


----------



## droessirider (25. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> trainieren
> war doch eher ne rentnertempo-ohnezurasen-sonntagsausfahrt-imwald



aber auch ne einschlafen sondern vorankommen und fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (25. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> haha das kannst du ja nur sagen weil du umgezogen bist hättest du über zwickau bestimmt auch gesagt
> ich hätte mich auch auf ne kleine runde(ne so ausgiebig wie letztere)am we gefreut aber was solls gesundung geht vor




wenn das hier so weitergeht hab ich am we auch auweh.
versuch mich gerade an einem laptop und brech mir dabei fast die finger.
welcher idiot hat eigendlich das tochpad erfunden?
gegen ne runde am we hätte ich nix, vorrausgesetzt mein  rad´l ist bis dahin wieder fit.


----------



## maloh1705 (25. März 2010)

War gestern auch im Wald...endgeiles Wetter







Gruß Marcus


----------



## Iselz (26. März 2010)

weiß jemand wo es in oder eher um chemnitz bärlauch gibt?


----------



## Mircwidu (26. März 2010)

@maloh
wo isn das? Schaut interesant aus.

@Iselz
wär ich aber vosichtig nicht das den Verwechselst:



> Sammelhinweise
> 
> Bärlauch, Maiglöckchen und Herbstzeitlose (von links nach rechts).Bärlauchblätter sollten vor dem Erblühen geerntet werden, da sie danach einen bitteren Geschmack annehmen und kaum genießbar sind.
> 
> Bärlauch wird beim Sammeln immer wieder mit dem Maiglöckchen, den im Frühjahr austreibenden Blättern der Herbstzeitlosen oder den meist ungefleckten Blättern jüngerer Pflanzen des Gefleckten Aronstab verwechselt. Diese drei Pflanzen sind äußerst giftig, die Vergiftungen können tödlich sein. Verwechslungsgefahr besteht vor allem, weil der Bärlauch vor der Blüte gesammelt wird. Der "Knoblauchgeruch" beim Zerreiben der Blätter gibt einen guten Erkennungshinweis.


Quelle: Wiki


----------



## racing_basti (26. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo es in oder eher um chemnitz bärlauch gibt?



ich weiß es zwar nicht wo welcher wächst, aber ich kenne jemander der es wissen müsste


----------



## Iselz (26. März 2010)

das klingt super.
@XC01 Biker: ...bisher geht es allen noch gut die mit mir bärlauch gegessen haben


----------



## fee (26. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo es in oder eher um chemnitz bärlauch gibt?


gibt's bei uns im garten ist aber noch sehr klein
im botanischen garten gibst den eventuell auch

http://www.baerlauch.net/forum_2/thread/3503-220648.htm

willst du den essen? da kannst du auch knoblauch nehmen - den b. wird es bestimmt freuen


----------



## racing_basti (26. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> gibt's bei uns im garten ist aber noch sehr klein
> im botanischen garten gibst den eventuell auch
> 
> http://www.baerlauch.net/forum_2/thread/3503-220648.htm
> ...



du kannst ja mal im botanischen garten fragen ob du bärlauch sammeln darfst :lol

bärlauchbrot ist doch was leckeres...

@Iselz: oder was willst du daraus backen/kochen?


----------



## Iselz (26. März 2010)

das wird ein leckeres pesto geben, der rest bleibt in großen blättern im gefrierschrank und wird spontan verwendet...
aber bärlauchbrot klingt auch interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trottel (26. März 2010)

@XC01 

das dürfte der hexenkessel im zeißigwald sein


----------



## fee (26. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> du kannst ja mal im botanischen garten fragen ob du bärlauch sammeln darfst :lol


wieso fragen? salat und (lauch)zwiebeln haben die auch reichlich im august. hasen bzw. schafe gibt's da auch für ostern.



racing_basti schrieb:


> bärlauchbrot ist doch was leckeres...



danke für den tipp werde es mal probieren
http://www.****************.de/rezept/1154.htm


----------



## Iselz (26. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> wieso fragen? salat und (lauch)zwiebeln haben die auch reichlich im august. hasen bzw. *schafe gibt's da auch für ostern.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



die armen schafe! eins wird nächste woche gerettet!!!
so und überhaupt, man kann doch nciht einfach in den botanischen garten die kräuter pflücken... wenn das jeder machen würde...


----------



## fee (26. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> die armen schafe! eins wird nächste woche gerettet!!!
> so und überhaupt, man kann doch nciht einfach in den botanischen garten die kräuter pflücken... wenn das jeder machen würde...


was für kräuter? ich pflücke doch immer die papayas im "gewächshaus"


----------



## Iselz (26. März 2010)

ach du bist das???


----------



## fee (26. März 2010)

bezüglich dem bärlauch: im zeisigwald neben der müllkippe (ist vielleicht nicht so toll wegen schadstoffen) und unten am fluss zwischen frankenberg - mittweida - kriebstein habe ich das zeug schonmal gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maloh1705 (26. März 2010)

Ja genau ist im Zeißig...auf der andern Straßenseite von der Schänke

Gruß Marcus


----------



## droessirider (26. März 2010)

so nu is nass und es hört irgendwie och ne so richtig auf weiter nass zu sein  nächste woche bin ich wieder fit und hab nun endlich auch meine chinalampe so was helles  
nightride ich will es wissen und zwar bald, denn die sonne aus china will leuchten .


----------



## kreuziger (27. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> so nu is nass und es hört irgendwie och ne so richtig auf weiter nass zu sein  nächste woche bin ich wieder fit und hab nun endlich auch meine chinalampe so was helles
> nightride ich will es wissen und zwar bald, denn die sonne aus china will leuchten .




chinalampe klingt gut. da kannste mir ja dann auch mal im dunklen heimleuchten! freu mich schon auf romantische stunden im dunklen wald.
wenn´s aufzieht und trocken bleibt werd ich dann auch mal noch ne kurze runde drehen.  will doch mal meine frisch entlüftete bremse testen.


----------



## Iselz (27. März 2010)

nehmt ihr mich mit? hab auch ne kleine sonne ;-)


----------



## Kallesurf (27. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> so nu is nass und es hört irgendwie och ne so richtig auf weiter nass zu sein  nächste woche bin ich wieder fit und hab nun endlich auch meine chinalampe so was helles
> nightride ich will es wissen und zwar bald, denn die sonne aus china will leuchten .



Bereits geschehen, am Dienstag auf der ABM-Strecke. Am Mittwoch war überrascht wie viel Schlamm an den Reifen war 

VG Thomas


----------



## thomaask (28. März 2010)

macht sich hier und heute jemand in die "spur", egal ob mit RR oder MTB ?


----------



## Iselz (28. März 2010)

ja (eventuell mit tandem)


----------



## Iselz (28. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> so, heute waren wir mal eine stunde "richtig" unterwegs. da wir keine richtige kamera dabei hatten sind die bilder nur mit der kompaktkamera entstanden. aber hier mal die ersten eindrücke:



sooo, wir sind wieder da (mit einem fetten grinsen im gesicht)


----------



## kreuziger (28. März 2010)

so, bin auch gerade rein.


----------



## droessirider (28. März 2010)

schön wenn euer Sonntag wenigstens super war meiner war bescheiden hoch zehn  musste heute Mittag einen meiner zwei Hunde einschläfern lassen nach fast 15.Jahren aber das wird schon einer is ja noch die is och noch ne so alt 

den nightride würde ich da bei mir diese woche die fussbodenleger in der bude sind und ich deshalb abends immer zimmer für zimmer umräumen muss auf donnerstag abend vertagen genauen start sag ich noch hier im forum an hoffe es gibt interessenten bevor es wieder bis um 22.00 uhr hell ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (29. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... musste heute Mittag einen meiner zwei Hunde einschläfern lassen nach fast 15.Jahren  ...



bein beileid



droessirider schrieb:


> den nightride würde ...



prinzipiell hätte ich schon bock, habe aber keine geeignete lampe 

hat jemand evtl. ne leihgabe ?


----------



## thomaask (31. März 2010)

ostern steht für der tür und damit auch ein langes wochenende 

hat evtl. jemand vor, freitag oder samstag, sich in die spur zu machen ?
freitag vielleicht eher eine rr-runde, weil erfahrungsgemäß der wald zu feiertagen recht voll ist.


----------



## Iselz (31. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> die armen schafe! eins wird nächste woche gerettet!!!



JUHUUUU, Mission geglückt, Schaf ist gerettet!!!!!!


----------



## racing_basti (31. März 2010)

mal was nicht radbezogenes: falls dieses jahr noch irgendwer mit seinem auto zur HU muss, wir haben paar gutscheine Ã¼ber 25â¬ rabatt die wir nicht brauchen. wer einen will --> PN


----------



## kreuziger (31. März 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> schön wenn euer Sonntag wenigstens super war meiner war bescheiden hoch zehn  musste heute Mittag einen meiner zwei Hunde einschläfern lassen nach fast 15.Jahren aber das wird schon einer is ja noch die is och noch ne so alt
> 
> den nightride würde ich da bei mir diese woche die fussbodenleger in der bude sind und ich deshalb abends immer zimmer für zimmer umräumen muss auf donnerstag abend vertagen genauen start sag ich noch hier im forum an hoffe es gibt interessenten bevor es wieder bis um 22.00 uhr hell ist



gibts schon was neues zwecks nightride am donnerstag?


----------



## droessirider (31. März 2010)

denke werde so gegen 19.30 uhr in rabenstein auftauchen und dann paar runden ziehen einige abfahrten wagen hab ja nur für 3h licht satt 

wenn noch wer will 19.30 -20.00 treffpunkt  parkplatz staussee rabenstein


----------



## droessirider (31. März 2010)

kann auch sein ich überleg mir noch ne runde eher spontan aber der treffpunkt bleibt  

würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste also nicht so zögerlich


----------



## fee (31. März 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> JUHUUUU, Mission geglückt, Schaf ist gerettet!!!!!!


Führst du hier Selbstgespräche?
Kannst du mir mal die GPS-Koordinaten von dem Schaf geben? Währe echt nett.


----------



## fee (31. März 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> mal was nicht radbezogenes: falls dieses jahr noch irgendwer mit seinem auto zur HU muss, wir haben paar gutscheine über 25 rabatt die wir nicht brauchen. wer einen will --> PN


könntest ja mit dem rad hinfahren dann währe es auch radbezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (31. März 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Führst du hier Selbstgespräche?


Bin heute echt wieder gut drauf oder?


----------



## fee (31. März 2010)

Hätte mal kurz 2 Frangen zu dem Forum:
- haben die die Zeitumstellung nicht mitbekommen?
- warum kann ich am Laptop die Beiträge nicht editieren an meinem PC  aber schon?


----------



## Groudon (31. März 2010)

Mensch Fee. xD Was issn bei dir los.


----------



## thomaask (1. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Hätte mal kurz 2 Frangen zu dem Forum:
> - haben die die Zeitumstellung nicht mitbekommen?
> - warum kann ich am Laptop die Beiträge nicht editieren an meinem PC  aber schon?



bei mir ist die seite schief - nein, liegt nicht am monitor, browser etc.
und die schrift ist auch sonderbar


----------



## thomaask (1. April 2010)

so, nochmal

ostern steht für der tür und damit auch ein langes wochenende

hat evtl. jemand vor, freitag oder samstag, sich in die spur zu machen ?
freitag vielleicht eher eine rr-runde, weil erfahrungsgemäß der wald zu feiertagen recht voll ist.


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> bei mir ist die seite schief - nein, liegt nicht am monitor, browser etc.
> und die schrift ist auch sonderbar



welches datum haben wir heute? 

irgendwas lassen sich die betreiber hier doch immer einfallen  dieses jahr halt die krumme internetseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (1. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> kann auch sein ich überleg mir noch ne runde eher spontan aber der treffpunkt bleibt
> 
> würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste also nicht so zögerlich



wäre gern dabei, habe aber kein licht - zumindest kein nightridetaugliches

meine anfrage nach leihgabe war erfolglos


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> so, nochmal
> 
> ostern steht für der tür und damit auch ein langes wochenende
> 
> ...



samstag ist auf dem sachsenring u.a. jedermannrennen und am sonntag ist das einzelzeitfahren. also, wer lust hat paar runden auf der rennstrecke mit dem rad zu drehen, am wochenende ists problemlos möglich


----------



## fee (1. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> samstag ist auf dem sachsenring u.a. jedermannrennen und am sonntag ist das einzelzeitfahren. also, wer lust hat paar runden auf der rennstrecke mit dem rad zu drehen, am wochenende ists problemlos möglich



http://www.internationales-sachsenringradrennen.de/
http://freenet-homepage.de/lichtensteiner-radsport/

kann man da auch ohne anmeldung eine runde drehen?
fährst du da mit am samstag?
wo ist denn ein guter zuschauerplatz für das rennen um 15:15?


----------



## Iselz (1. April 2010)

@fee: fahr doch einfach mal mit und gucks nicht nur an


----------



## fee (1. April 2010)

jo beim einzezeitfahren fahre ich mit, am samstag aber nicht


----------



## Iselz (1. April 2010)

na das klingt doch gut


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> na das klingt doch gut



Wer nimmt denn nun das Rennrad? 

Seit 13Uhr sollten ja die Startlisten online sein, geben tuts sie in den Weiten des Internets aber noch nicht.


----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Fährt von euch jmd den SLR TT? Der NT1 schmerzt meinem Arsch und hatte vor, mir den SLR TT zu holen, da er vielen gut liegen soll.


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jmd den SLR TT? Der NT1 schmerzt meinem Arsch und hatte vor, mir den SLR TT zu holen, da er vielen gut liegen soll.



Hab den SLR TT auf 3 Rädern.
Aber wo ist jetzt die Frage versteckt? Oder willst du nur mal durchzählen wer den in Chemnitz alles fährt?


----------



## Iselz (1. April 2010)

ich würd gern MEIN rad nehmen, schon aus prinzip! dann kommt eben bissl mehr druck in die reifen... aber nachdem was du mir letztes wochenende gezeigt hast würd ich lieber erst auf die ersatzteile warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Wär nett, wenn du mal die Breite der Spitze vorne messen könntest. Probefahren wäre ganz ok aber die Schmerzen treten oft erst nach 3/4h auf. Und will mich auch nicht aufdrängeln oder so.

Bist du sehr zufrieden mit ihm? (vom Fahrkomfort)


----------



## fee (1. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Seit 13Uhr sollten ja die Startlisten online sein, geben tuts sie in den Weiten des Internets aber noch nicht.


zumidest die startzeiten stehen da aber eben ohne namen
cool das Ändern geht wieder: habe auch den SLR TT am MTB


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wär nett, wenn du mal die Breite der Spitze vorne messen könntest.



ca. 4cm 



Groudon schrieb:


> Bist du sehr zufrieden mit ihm? (vom Fahrkomfort)



sonst hätte ich ihn nicht an (fast) allen Rädern, einmal SLR XP Carbonio



Iselz schrieb:


> ich würd gern MEIN rad nehmen, schon aus prinzip! dann kommt eben bissl mehr druck in die reifen... aber nachdem was du mir letztes wochenende gezeigt hast würd ich lieber erst auf die ersatzteile warten



ich glaub die kommen bis sonntag wohl nicht mehr 



fee schrieb:


> zumidest die startzeiten stehen da aber eben ohne namen


----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Danke dir.  Dann werde ich mir den besorgen. Pos. Nebeneffekt: 160gr Ersparnis. xD

Ich hoffe damit kann ich meine Schmerzen beheben.


Wollen wir vlt wieder ne Runde in der Gruppe drehen in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen?


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Danke dir.  Dann werde ich mir den besorgen. Pos. Nebeneffekt: *160gr Ersparnis*. xD
> 
> Ich hoffe damit kann ich meine Schmerzen beheben.
> 
> ...



135g stehen drauf, meist sind 150g drin 

Achso, so richtig bequem wird er meiner Meinung nach erst nach 10.000km. Vielleicht auch schon nach 5.000 
Aber ich hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass der SLR recht lange brauch bis er eingesessen ist. Mit der Zeit wird aber die Schale immer weicher...


----------



## Iselz (1. April 2010)

hm, fragt sich hier was eingefahren wurde... der sattel oder der po? *undduckundweg*


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> hm, fragt sich hier was eingefahren wurde... der sattel oder der po? *undduckundweg*


----------



## fee (1. April 2010)

@droessi:fahre jezt mal eine runde bin punkt 19:30 mal oben beim Parkplatz wenn da niemand da ist fahre ich weiter


----------



## Iselz (1. April 2010)

mehr oder weniger "offtopic":
@genervte und beastly... wie siehts aus mit gardasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (1. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> jo beim einzezeitfahren fahre ich mit, am samstag aber nicht


hmm vielleicht doch am samstag beim jedermannrennen (mehr action) dafür sonntag nicht? fährt da noch wer mit? wieviele runden 5 oder 15?

@drössi: das mit dem nightride war das etwa ein aprilscherz? da war nämlich sonst keiner unterwegs ausser mir


----------



## droessirider (1. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> hmm vielleicht doch am samstag beim jedermannrennen (mehr action) dafür sonntag nicht? fährt da noch wer mit? wieviele runden 5 oder 15?
> 
> @drössi: das mit dem nightride war das etwa ein aprilscherz? da war nämlich sonst keiner unterwegs ausser mir



ne wars nicht bin auch erst wieder rein aber da bei mir alle die mit wollten abgesagt hatten und ich leider nicht nochmal die zeit hatte ins forum zu schauen(somit deine ankündigung nicht gelesen habe) bin ich auf eigene faust los und hab noch spontan den thomaask eingesammelt bei sich zu hause denn ich hatte noch ne leihgabe vom mike in sachen licht 
nicht s desto trotz war ein schönes erlebnis mit der lampe aber mein akku hat ne so lange gehalten trotz das ich fast nur mit der stufe 2 gefahren bin ca.1,5 h  ?????
Sorrry Felix ich hoffe du bist nicht nachtragend weil zum alleine fahren hatte ich auch kein bock und mit thomas das war wirklich spontan spontaner gings nicht das nächste mal guck ich vor her ins forum versprochen


----------



## thomaask (1. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... das war wirklich spontan spontaner gings nicht ...



das kann ich bestätigen. ich wurde damit völlig überrumpelt, so halb im abendessen - voll als lückenbüser ausgenutzt , aber ne tolle erfahrung, da alles ganz anders als bei tageslicht 




wer reitet so spät durch nacht und wind ... es ist der droessirider ...


----------



## droessirider (1. April 2010)

schön wars nu muss nur mein akku noch länger halten

sei nicht traurig auch wenns nicht sehr weit war und du der lückenbüser warst war es eine krasse erfahrung das die wälder die man sonst so kennt im dunkel gaaaaaannnnnz anders aussehen aber spass hats doch trotzdem gemacht oder ?????


----------



## thomaask (1. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> schön wars nu muss nur mein akku noch länger halten



weniger mit volllicht fahren 



droessirider schrieb:


> sei nicht traurig auch wenns nicht sehr weit war und du der lückenbüser warst war es eine krasse erfahrung das die wälder die man sonst so kennt im dunkel gaaaaaannnnnz anders aussehen aber spass hats doch trotzdem gemacht oder ?????



ja, wenn man wenigstens wüßte wo man langfährt - ich war ohne orientierung.
ich muss auch eine helle lampe haben


----------



## kreuziger (2. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jmd den SLR TT? Der NT1 schmerzt meinem Arsch und hatte vor, mir den SLR TT zu holen, da er vielen gut liegen soll.



bette meinen arsch auch auf einem SLR TT,  bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.
bei sätteln hilft aber wirklich nur selbst probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (2. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> schön wars nu muss nur mein akku noch länger halten
> 
> sei nicht traurig auch wenns nicht sehr weit war und du der lückenbüser warst war es eine krasse erfahrung das die wälder die man sonst so kennt im dunkel gaaaaaannnnnz anders aussehen aber spass hats doch trotzdem gemacht oder ?????




sorry das ich dich  gestern versetzt hab.
hab noch  bis halb zehn im keller an meiner bremse  gewerkelt.
entweder der schrauber  letzte woche hat schlampig gearbeitet oder  die gute alte martha zieht  luft.  werd sie heut mittag  gleich mal testen.


----------



## fee (2. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Sorrry Felix ich hoffe du bist nicht nachtragend weil zum alleine fahren hatte ich auch kein bock und mit thomas das war wirklich spontan spontaner gings nicht das nächste mal guck ich vor her ins forum versprochen


nein bin ich nicht. wahr bloß so ein komisches gefühl wegen 1. april und so...


----------



## genervtbin (2. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger "offtopic":
> @genervte und beastly... wie siehts aus mit gardasee?



bike festival? oder nur so?


----------



## Iselz (2. April 2010)

über himmelfahrt mit B&B


----------



## beastly (2. April 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> bike festival? oder nur so?



weder noch!


----------



## genervtbin (3. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> über himmelfahrt mit B&B



äh näääääääh


----------



## beastly (3. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @genervte und beastly... wie siehts aus mit gardasee?



*10 Gründe die dagegen sprechen*

1. Das Hotel ist immer das gleiche und das ist langweilig.

2. Die Touren wiederholen sich und das ist oberlangweilig.

3. Die Berge sind zu hoch. Besonders der Cappucino und die Pizza am Ledrosee sind einfach zu weit oben.

4. Der von mir und Herrn Siegert in einem sportwissenschaftlichen Seminar aufwendig konzipierte Bergauf-Seilzug wurde trotz perfekter Planung unsererseits bisher nicht erbaut.

4. Die Leute vor mir fahren immer zu schnell bergauf. Das ist doof.
4 b Manche fahren sogar zu schnell bergauf und zu langsam bergab. Das ist unverzeihlich.

5. Es liegt noch zu viel Schnee auf den Bergen, so dass ein Alpencross auch keine Alternative darstellt.

6. Die Wassertemperatur ist im Mai noch zu niedrig, so dass Surfen diesmal ebenfalls  keine Alternative darstellt.
6 b Außerdem wurde der Surflehrer vom letzten Mal dann doch anhänglicher als gewünscht.

7 Wir verpassen das Bike-Festival.

8 Wenn die Ilka mitfahren würde würde ich ja mitfahren aber die Ilka fährt nicht mit, vielleicht wegen Punkt 7, also fahre ich auch nicht mit.

9 Mit jedem Italienbesuch wächst die Gefahr, dass ich mal nicht mehr mit nach Deutschland zurück komme. Kein Witz.
9 b wenn ich endlich dort wohne bin ich noch lange genug dort.

10 Ich kann hier nicht weg, weil ich auf Emma aufpassen muss.







*So. Sobald ihr mir zu jeder dieser Ausre- äh: Problemlagen ein treffendes Gegenargument gebracht habt bin ich dabei. *


----------



## Iselz (3. April 2010)

Ok, dann leg ich mal los:



beastly schrieb:


> *10 Gründe die dagegen sprechen*
> 
> 1. Das Hotel ist immer das gleiche und das ist langweilig.
> aber du weißt dafür, das wir unser eigenes nutella mitnehmen müssen
> ...


letztens braucht ich dir nur für problempunkt 3 eine lösung suchen, wirds jetzt jede woche mehr???


----------



## fee (3. April 2010)

beastly schrieb:


> 10 Ich kann hier nicht weg, weil ich auf Emma aufpassen muss.


Lammbraten draus machen


----------



## beastly (3. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Lammbraten draus machen



"und das, äh, ist jetzt dein Humor, ja?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (3. April 2010)

Hier mal ein relativ kurzer Bericht zum 50. Sachsenringjedermannrennen bei dem meine Wenigkeit über die 5 Runden teilgenommen hat, nachdem ich letztes Jahr nur Zuschauer war. 7:40 von Zuhause losgefahren (mit dem Rad selbstverständlich). 8:15 in am Sachsenring. Startnummer abgeholt und noch etwas warmgefahren. Die Starter über die 5 Runden sind zuerst (9:00) gestartet danach, mit einer halben Runde Abstand, die mit den 15 Runden. Tempo kurz nach dem Start war ok (hat sich wahrscheinlich keiner vor getraut). Am ersten Berg war ich kurz hinten konnte dann mit enigem Kraftaufwand wieder dran fahren. Beim 2. Berg ebenso. Beim 3. konnte ich nicht mehr mithalten und die Spitzentruppe hat sich etwa 20m entfernt. Naja später wurde der Abstand auch nicht geringer. Meine Zeit für die 18km: etwa 32 Minuten. Trotz der niedrigen Temperaturen von 5-8°C musste ich wiedermal feststellen dass ich zu warm angezogen war (zumindest für die Anstiege). Trozdem wieder mal schön zu sehen wie weit unten man ist. Das Zeitfahren spare ich mir morgen... Werde nur Zuschauer am Nachmittag sein. Zum 50. Jubiläum gab es eine Tasche, Süßigkeiten und ein Handtuch. Gab auch jedemenge krasse Carbonrenner zu sehen von denen Meinereiner nur träumen kann...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbAGUGj3XoA"]YouTube- 50. Sachsenringradrennen am 3.4.2010 Jedermannrennen - Teil 1[/nomedia]

bis eventuell nächstes we


----------



## fee (3. April 2010)

beastly schrieb:


> "und das, äh, ist jetzt dein Humor, ja?"


Sarkasmus. Nimms mir bitte nicht übel ich bin wirklich ein echter Tierfreund. Hätte auch gerne Schafe und Hühner in meinem Garten.


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

da es ja am donnerstag  bei mir leider nichts geworden ist mit dem nightride hab ich mich heut früh um 4 uhr mal auf den weg nach rabenstein zu meinem eigenen kleinen  nightride oder besser  gesagt early morningride gemacht. war echt lustig und zu meiner großen freude war auch die  heavy24 strecke wieder komplett fahrbar. 
hier mal noch  paar  bilder aufgenommen mit einer schlechten handycamera und bei weitgehender talentfreiheit im fotografieren.
blick vom parkplatz stausee rabenstein  nach chemnitz.
5 uhr







5.30 uhr







6.30 uhr






6.45 uhr






und das werkzeug nach der frühschicht


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

so früh schon wach? trozdem gute aktion 

wünsche allen hier im thread noch frohe ostern!


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

@fee: selbiges wünsche ich dir ebenfalls und allen anderen natürlich auch 

@ kreuziger : du bist ja wirklich der totale fühaufsteher  aber ne super action mit den aufnahmen 

war heute mittag 2h fahren mit goudon war ne angenehme runde um die 35-40 km wetter war ok die paar spritzer konnte man verkraften  
einigermaßen trocken ist es ja auch mittlerweile also hoffen wir das es zum 11.4. genau so ist


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

guten abend


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @fee: selbiges wünsche ich dir ebenfalls und allen anderen natürlich auch
> 
> @ kreuziger : du bist ja wirklich der totale fühaufsteher  aber ne super action mit den aufnahmen
> 
> ...



muß mich ja auf nächstes we vorbereiten. hab sa-so bereitschaft und da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als zu dieser unchristlichen zeit zu fahren. vor um 7 uhr ruft mich eh  niemand an.
hab aber gemerkt das mir echt ne helmlampe fehlt.  thema lampe..... taugen eure chinafunseln eigentlich was und kann man sich die dinger auch ohne viel aufwand an den helm tackern?
bin übrigens am  freitag mal unsere runde  von  vor zwei wochen nachgefahren und hab mich nichtmal  verfahren, das heißt nicht wirklich krass.

@all
hoffe die eiersuche war erfolgreich.


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
total gut für den preis, habe die mit 5 modi, wegen der 3. dimmstufe, für das schnelle umschalten habe ich mir eine fernbedienung zum betätigen mit dem daumen gebaut. die helmhlaterung gibt es auch separat aber die mit den 3 modi ist vielleicht ausreichend wenn man schon eine am lenker hat.
lieferzeit war bei mir ca. 2 wochen (standard air mail)
für das ladegerät brauchst du eventuell noch
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13525
zollgebühren musste ich auch nicht zahlen lag eventuell daran:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1888






das einzige was mich persönlich stört ist dass beim duchschalten der modi auch "aus" dabei ist und man kurz im dunklen steht


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

sag mal felix hast du ahnung mal den akku von meiner durch zu checken ob da alle zellen funzen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

muß ich mir wohl echt mal in action bei euch anschauen die lämpchen


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> muß ich mir wohl echt mal in action bei euch anschauen die lämpchen



die lampe an sich ist super aber wenn du pech hast wie meiner einer ist der akku scheibenkleister und hält nur die hälfte der angegebenen zeit


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

richtig ahnung habe ich nicht wie man das bei li-ionen-akkus macht aber du kannst einmal die zellspannung im vollgeladenen und nicht angeschlossenen zustand von den zellen messen. diese sollte 3,7 volt betragen, bei der zelle, bei der die spannung viel geringer ist (min. 0,1 volt oder so) ist nicht gut. falls der akku nicht mehr funktioniert kannst du auch irgendeinen anderen ca. akku bis ca. 7 bis max. 7,4V  (z.B. nipack von der evox) nehmen musst dir nur einen adapter zum anschlieÃen bauen
ich glaube bei dem akku sind 2 zellen seriell und das 2 mal parallel geschaltet. kann aber durchaus sein dass das ladegerÃ¤t den ladevorgang zu frÃ¼h stoppt und die akkus deshalb nicht voll werden?
wenn das ladegerÃ¤te grÃ¼n zeigt ziehe ich das ding nochmal ab und stecke es wieder an dann lÃ¤dt es nochmal weiter (ob das unbedingt gut ist weiÃ ich auch nicht aber meine letzte ladung hat lange gehalten bzw. hÃ¤lt immer noch)
aber bei den spannungen besser nochmal nachschauen ob die werte so stimmen

mal was aus wikipedia:
Idealer LadungszustandEs ist empfehlenswert, Li-Ionen-Akkus âflachâ zu zyklen, wodurch  sich deren Lebensdauer verlÃ¤ngert. Das Entladen unter 51 % sollte  vermieden werden, da es bei âtiefen Zyklenâ zu grÃ¶Ãeren  KapazitÃ¤tsverlusten aufgrund irreversibler Reaktionen in den Elektroden  kommen kann. Der Akku altert schneller, je hÃ¶her seine Zellenspannung  ist, daher ist es zu vermeiden, einen Li-Ion-Akku stÃ¤ndig 100 % geladen  zu halten.


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> die lampe an sich ist super aber wenn du pech hast wie meiner einer ist der akku scheibenkleister und hält nur die hälfte der angegebenen zeit



ist natürlich doof. sag mal wo steckste denn da das akku hin? ist das direkt im lampenkörper oder muß man das irgendwo am rad festmachen?


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

zu früh
geklickt


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> ist natürlich doof. sag mal wo steckste denn da das akku hin? ist das direkt im lampenkörper oder muß man das irgendwo am rad festmachen?



halt dx am rahmen oder vorbau befestigen sprich selbe lampe wie vom fee nur mit drei modi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

wann ist der nächste nightride geplant?


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wann ist der nächste nightride geplant?




keine ahnung muss erstmal sehen was mit dem akku bei mir los ist


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> keine ahnung muss erstmal sehen was mit dem akku bei mir los ist


blöde sache das mit dem akku. hoffe du findest schnell ne lösung für das problem.

sag mal habt ihr die lampen nicht über ne sammelbestellung geholt?


----------



## droessirider (4. April 2010)

werd mir wahrscheinlich eh bei nem typ in österreich noch nen zweit akku holen


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

bin auch noch am überlegen ob man sich statt
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32756
vielleicht ein akku selber baut mit höherer kapazität z.B.
2x http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392
plus Kabel http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751
plus Schrumpfschlauch http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23450
plus http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23468
plus http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23465
plus Schalter http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5604
für das 24h rennen

vielleicht morgen abend eine runde drehen?


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> sag mal habt ihr die lampen nicht über ne sammelbestellung geholt?


würde ich nicht machen wegen zoll und stress für denjenigen der bestellt
versand ist eh konstenlos
da kannst du auch was für 1 euro bestellen und die schicken das aus hong kong zu dir


----------



## fee (4. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> keine ahnung muss erstmal sehen was mit dem akku bei mir los ist


eventuell hat sich ja eine parallelschaltung verabschiedet dank unsauberer lötung etc.

http://s889.photobucket.com/albums/ac97/joseferson/Farol/Farol defeito caso 01/


----------



## thomaask (4. April 2010)

bei einem nightride wäre ich auch gern wieder dabei


----------



## Iselz (5. April 2010)

ich würde auch mit nightridern, aber geht erst ab nach dem 11.4.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. April 2010)

kömmt dann wer mit radeln? so um 4?
wohin? wielang? klären wir dann...
Ich hätte lust auf rabenstein...oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genervtbin (6. April 2010)

beastly schrieb:


> 8 Wenn die Ilka mitfahren würde würde ich ja mitfahren aber die Ilka fährt nicht mit, vielleicht wegen Punkt 7, also fahre ich auch nicht mit.



die ilka fährt ni mit, weil sie grad ne neue wohnung eingerichtet hat, bzw. noch dabei ist. ergo konto leer und der arm ist eh noch matsche



> 9 b wenn ich endlich dort wohne bin ich noch lange genug dort.



ah, du willst wohl mit in meine geplante wg ziehen?

lg die genervte


----------



## kreuziger (6. April 2010)

ist zwar recht kurzfristig, aber hat  vielleicht jemand  lust auf ne spontane runde im rabensteiner wald ab ca 19.45 uhr?


----------



## droessirider (6. April 2010)

fahre evt.morgen abend mal sehen wie die zeit reicht


----------



## Iselz (6. April 2010)

ich morgen auch, 17uhr am kreisverkehr mit *stadtschlampe* also falls wer mitkommt dann möge er dies beachten


----------



## droessirider (6. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ich morgen auch, 17uhr am kreisverkehr mit *stadtschlampe* also falls wer mitkommt dann möge er dies beachten



da arbeite ich noch und bin auch mit auto auf arbeit


----------



## Kallesurf (6. April 2010)

ich würde mich auch für den Night-Ride anmelden
Ich würde gerne mal die Woche Abends mit dem RR ne ruhige Runde drehen (ausser morgen).

Thomas


----------



## droessirider (6. April 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch für den Night-Ride anmelden
> Ich würde gerne mal die Woche Abends mit dem RR ne ruhige Runde drehen (ausser morgen).
> 
> Thomas



welchen nightride meinst du ?


----------



## Kallesurf (6. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> welchen nightride meinst du ?



den noch ungeplanten, aber erwähnten
gerne hier in Adelsberg


----------



## kreuziger (6. April 2010)

so, bin auch grad wieder rein. schön war´s, inklusive abgang.
hab auch mal wieder gemerkt das mir echt ein helmlämpchen fehlt.

@drössi
mal schauen ob ich mir morgen nochmal etwas zeit freischaufeln kann, wenn ja wäre ich natürlich dabei. 
so und nun lass ich mir erstmal  von meiner frau meine wunden  versorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (7. April 2010)

hat wer morgen (heute) vormittag lust und Zeit? Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm. Vielleicht komme ich auch 17 Uhr mit Iselz mit. mal schauen was die Uni-Ausarbeitung so sagt.


----------



## racing_basti (7. April 2010)

fährt heute früh um 4 wieder jemand einen nightride? ich könnte mitkommen


----------



## damista (7. April 2010)

hätte ich das eher gelesen, hätte man sich treffen können... 
so hab ich da geschlafen.


----------



## thomaask (7. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> fahre evt.morgen abend mal sehen wie die zeit reicht



wollen wir im allgemeinen nicht einen festen tag der woche zum nightride-tag machen ?

hatte ja auch schon mal das thema feierabendrunde angesprochen. meinetwegen immer mittwochs. wenns dann wieder lange, lange hell ist.



Kallesurf schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal die Woche Abends mit dem RR ne ruhige Runde drehen (ausser morgen).
> 
> Thomas



wäre ich dabei. wenn es sich nicht mit mtb nightrides überschneidet.


----------



## racing_basti (7. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wollen wir im allgemeinen nicht einen festen tag der woche zum nightride-tag machen ?
> 
> hatte ja auch schon mal das thema feierabendrunde angesprochen. meinetwegen immer mittwochs. wenns dann wieder lange, lange hell ist.
> 
> ...



Seit einiger Zeit gibts wieder die Mittwochsrunden bei Biker&Boarder. Los gehts immer kurz nach Ladenschluss, meist gegen 19.15Uhr. Ich glaub in letzter Zeit waren sie meist mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, aber im Frühjahr/Sommer werden es dann wieder MTB-Runden.
Ansonsten gibts halt noch die Unikurse (Dienstags und Mittwochs jeweils 16-19Uhr). Gestern hab ich die offizielle Info bekommen, dass die auch für nicht Uniangehörige zugänglich sind. Insgesamt sollen es wohl 14 Wochen, also 14 Termine sein, nachgezählt hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## thomaask (7. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit gibts wieder die Mittwochsrunden bei Biker&Boarder.



sind aber meist so'ne hetzjagden wo du hinterherkommst, aber hobbyfahrer nicht wirklich mithalten können - kenne ich vom bike point dresden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (7. April 2010)

muss absagen bzw wird später...


----------



## droessirider (7. April 2010)

bei mir sieht es heute schlecht aus da sich vermutlich meine tochter endlich ans tageslicht getrauen möchte  somit familie geht vor und vorallem GEBURT vom Töchterchen .


----------



## kreuziger (7. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> fährt heute früh um 4 wieder jemand einen nightride? ich könnte mitkommen



du wirst dich doch nicht etwa über hart arbeitende familienväter lustig machen?
also meine nächste 4 uhr früh runde startet erst am samstag.
darfst aber gerne mitkommen!


----------



## Groudon (7. April 2010)

Wir waren heute auch ne schöne Runde unterwegs. Paar Wege abseits der ABM-Strecke probiert und dann noch den einen oder anderen Trail mitgenommen!


----------



## damista (7. April 2010)

Dass hier hat mir heut den Tag versaut





so wurden aus geplanten 2,5h dann 5h. Die Anschließende Schlüsselsuche nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## Trottel (7. April 2010)

hast du dich verfahren Lars?


----------



## damista (7. April 2010)

ey, wo issn das bild hin...das war eben noch da...


----------



## Trottel (7. April 2010)

ah jetz isses zu sehen.

aww das ist ja ärgerlich.


----------



## droessirider (7. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Dass hier hat mir heut den Tag versaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WAAAASsSSSSSS  denn was hat dir den tag versaut ???????????????????
ich seh nix wo bild oder so ????????????


----------



## kreuziger (7. April 2010)

@drössi
kann man denn schon gratulieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (7. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> @drössi
> kann man denn schon gratulieren?



noch nicht aber ich denke spätestens morgen oder freitag das wird ein teurer sonntag oder


----------



## kreuziger (7. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Dass hier hat mir heut den Tag versaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie haste denn das hinbekommen?
sieht aus als ob der schlauch am  ventil gerissen ist.


----------



## kreuziger (7. April 2010)

die haben dich wohl wieder  heim geschickt oder durfteste deine  frau auch wieder mitnehmen?
wie auch immer, wünsch euch  viel glück und ne leichte geburt!


----------



## droessirider (7. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> die haben dich wohl wieder  heim geschickt oder durfteste deine  frau auch wieder mitnehmen?
> wie auch immer, wünsch euch  viel glück und ne leichte geburt!



wird eh kaiserschnitt da sie verkehrtrum liegt


----------



## kreuziger (7. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wird eh kaiserschnitt da sie verkehrtrum liegt



upps. mußte da jetzt eigentlich noch auf arbeit oder haste dir frei genommen?

und gleich mal noch ne fahrradfrage.
ist bei  der dx die du hast auch schon ne helmhalterung und alles was man braucht um  die dx als helmlampe zu benutzen mit dabei?


----------



## damista (7. April 2010)

für den droeesi einfach nochmal hier

Wie ich das gemacht habe?.... tjoa, also wenn ich das wüsste, würde ich das beim nächsten mal vermutlich vermeiden. passiert isses direkt nach der abfahrt vom kunnerstein. unmittelbar vor den bahnschienen. Wahrscheinlich wollten reifen und schlauch solche abfahrten jetzt noch nicht haben.


----------



## thomaask (8. April 2010)

DRINGEND
hat zufällig eine(r) nen 90mm vorbau leihweise übrig ?

hab nur 3 vorgaben:
* max. 90mm lang (70 od. 80 geht auch)
* schaftklemmung 1 1/8
* lenkerklemmung 31,8mm

aussehen, farbe, zustand völlig egal.
meine freundin braucht den für den 11.04., weil sie mit meinem rad zum fahrtechniktraining antreten muss und der momentan verbaute 110er ist zu lang


----------



## damista (9. April 2010)

wenn die Lenkerklemmung nicht wäre, hätte ich was


----------



## thomaask (13. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> wenn die Lenkerklemmung nicht wäre, hätte ich was



danke, aufgrund des "tollen" wetters habe ich mir/ihr umsonst und kostenlos einen aus'm b+b geholt.



@all
wer hat morgen evtl. lust auf einen gemütlichen, entspannten, feierabendnightride ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (13. April 2010)

Nächste Woche sehr gern, vielleicht mal die 24h-Strecke von Rabenstein und so halt noch bissl durch den Wald geistern


----------



## Bavragor (14. April 2010)

Hi!
Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Chemnitzer:
Wie sieht es in Chemnitz bzw. nahe Umgebung mit Strecken aus? (Wie viel Straßenanteil muss man wohl oder übel einplanen bei einer Tour,Trails usw.)
Und an alle, die auch schon mal in Freiberg und Umgebung gefahren sind: Wo lässt es sich besser fahren: FG oder C?
Ich zieh nur dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich zum studieren nach Chemnitz und woltle möglichst schon vorher wissen, worauf ich mich einlasse


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

je nachdem wie du, oder der mit dem du eine tour fährst, dich dann auskennst kannst du den straßenanteil <1% halten wenn du es auf absolute asphaltvermeidung anlegst und erstmal aus der stadt raus bist.
bei normalen touren schätze ich mal 10-20% auf straßenabschnitte.


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

*MTB-Tour am Sonntag 18.04.*

Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Sonntag: 17°C - Sonnenschein

Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour durch die Wälder um Stollberg, Zwönitz und Geyer, mal sehen wie weit wir letztendlich kommen. 
Isa und ich werden vermutlich mit dem Tandem am Start sein um noch etwas an unserer Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Es werden also nicht nur Waldautobahnen unter die (dicken) Stollenreifen genommen.

Abfahrt: 10.30Uhr Wasserschloß Klaffenbach (Innenhof)

P.S. ich kann ab Morgen Mittag bis Samstag Nacht hier weder mitlesen noch antworten


----------



## thomaask (14. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *MTB-Tour am Sonntag 18.04.*
> 
> Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Sonntag: 17°C - Sonnenschein



wie lange soll's gehen ?


----------



## Iselz (14. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wie lange soll's gehen ?



10:30 + XX - von meiner seite aus open end
und wenns uns ganz dolle fetzt (und es wird fetzen) sollten wir lieber die stirnlampen mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> 10:30 + XX - von meiner seite aus open end
> und wenns uns ganz dolle fetzt (und es wird fetzen) sollten wir lieber die stirnlampen mitnehmen



also im hellen kommen wir schon wieder an, oder?


----------



## fee (14. April 2010)

jo bin dabei falls ich nicht pünktlich da bin oder regen dann nicht


----------



## erkan1984 (14. April 2010)

Ich auch, wenn ich da schon wach bin

schon konkrete Ideen? 
Wie wär es hiermit

gruss Stefan


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

ich denke bei der route könnte es so ähnlich aussehen, aber mit weniger straßenanteil. hab da schon was im hinterkopf.
bringst du einen fotoapparat mit? oder soll ich einen einstecken.

und frage von isa: bringst du kuchen mit? der heute morgen wäre so lecker gewesen.


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

Ist das dann vorerst die letzte Runde in den nächsten Monaten?! Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

in nächster zeit wird es auf alle fälle erstmal unwahrscheinlicher werden dass ich hier touren fahre.
touren wird es sicher trotzdem geben, gibt ja noch genug andere biker in chemnitz


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings. =)

Bin ja gespannt, wie das Wetter am SO wird... ich trau dem ganzen bisher nicht. xD Aber werd wohl eher nicht mitkommen. 

PS: Ihr wolltet doch am 01.05. mit eurem Tandem an nem Rennen teilnehmen, oder? Welches war'n das?


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> PS: Ihr wolltet doch am 01.05. mit eurem Tandem an nem Rennen teilnehmen, oder? Welches war'n das?



hier wollen wir mitfahren


----------



## fee (14. April 2010)

mal nochwas anderes:
Aus dem Stein-Bikes-Newsletter von dieser Woche:
"Donnerstag / Freitag
An diesen beiden Tagen nehmen wir uns ab 13.00 Uhr
ausschließlich Zeit für sie. Trinken sie ein Gläschen Sekt oder eine
Tasse Kaffee mit uns. In aller Ruhe können wir über Neuerungen und
den Rennsport plaudern.
Samstag
Am Samstag sorgen wir für ihr leibliches Wohl mit einer leckeren
Bratwurst und Kuchen, dazu gibt es natürlich auch etwas zu trinken.
Wer nach dem leiblichen Genuss etwas für seine Form tun möchte,
der kann mit unseren Teamfahrern auf eine Runde durch den
Rabensteiner Forst gehen. Ab 10.00 Uhr geht es mit Sebastian
Ortmann auf die Runde und zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 Uhr können
sie mit Udo, Marcel Seidel und Carsten Linke starten.
Wer lieber schauen mag kann einige unserer Sondermodelle und
unser Pedelec begutachten und natürlich eine Proberunde fahren.
"
Da werde ich Sa auf jedenfall mal essen gehen...


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

Klingt mir iwie alles zu förmlich. *duckundweg*

Ich wollte am SA vlt zum B&B. Die haben doch da auch ihren Testtag usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (14. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Klingt mir iwie alles zu förmlich. *duckundweg*
> 
> Ich wollte am SA vlt zum B&B. Die haben doch da auch ihren Testtag usw.



achso? dann auch da noch vorbei!
aber von kuchen und sekt steht da nichts...

"
zur Spring Bike Show 2010 am Samstag, den 17.04. bei uns am Sporthochhaus. Der Event zum testen der tollen 2010er Bikes und u. a. die neue Bikemode zu checken.
    Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch
    Dein BIKER-BOARDER Team
"


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> achso? dann auch da noch vorbei!
> aber von kuchen und sekt steht da nichts...
> 
> "
> ...


 
Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet. xD


----------



## fee (14. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet. xD


Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, dass du das behauptest. xD


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

Ich wollte eventuell dennoch vorbeischauen.  Vlt sieht man ja den ein oderen wieder.


----------



## damista (15. April 2010)

Freitag abend ´n kleiner Nightride bei passendem Wetter?

Sonntag klingt gut, werde mir die Chance wohl kaum nehmen lassen, das gute Doppelbike endlich mal live zu betrachten!

Samstag muss ich mal schaun, ob B&B am Nachmittag oder Vormittag ne eigene kleine Runde gedreht wird.

Dann ne Frag in die Runde... ist schon mal einer den Zschopautalradweg bis nach O-Thal durchgeradelt? bleibt der im wesentlichen so spassig, wie bis auf die Höhe von Zschopau? ( ja... es kommen paar Berg hinzu.. aber das sollen sie ja auch). Wenn keiner was weiß, können wir uns ja mal nen Termin zum erkunden überlegen. Wenn einer was weiß, können wir uns ja mal nen Termin zum abfahren überlegen


----------



## racing_basti (15. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Samstag muss ich mal schaun, ob B&B am Nachmittag oder Vormittag ne eigene kleine Runde gedreht wird.



ja, es wird touren/runden für verschiedene level geben. ich selber werde allerdings nicht vor ort sein (heute nachmittag gehts zur guideschulung richtung chiemsee )


----------



## erkan1984 (15. April 2010)

@ basti, ich verspreche noch nix, je nachdem wie ich aus dem Bett komme.
Kamera pack du mal ein, dann seid ihr bergauf n bischen langsamer.
Für weniger Strasse bin ich gern zu haben. Wenn wie 1030 am Wasserschloss loskommen sind wir ja zum mittag schon am Stein....mal sehen wies' da abgeht, wenn wirklich sooo gutes wetter ist, werden wir nicht die einzigen sein...


----------



## fee (15. April 2010)

Ist jemand Samstag 15 Uhr bei der BB Runde mit dabei?



fee schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, dass du das behauptest. xD


@Groudon: Du könntest jetzt antworten: "Ich habe ja auch nicht behaupte die Behauptung zu behaupten."


----------



## Groudon (15. April 2010)

hehe ^^ lassen wir das Spielchen, wa xD

wo geht denn die Runde lang? weißt du da genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (15. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> wo geht denn die Runde lang? weißt du da genaueres?


weiss nicht, leztes jahr sind wir zur augustusburg gefahren glaube ich


----------



## droessirider (15. April 2010)

wahnsinn jetzt überschlagt ihr euch aber alle manchmal denke ich ich muss nochmal meine Familie verkaufen um mehr zeit zum biken zu haben 
sonntag klingt gut aber das geht leider ne  traurig 

so ich werd mal sehen aber ne größere runde fahr ich auch nur keine tagestour das kann ich meinem Sohn ne zumuten 

25.4. fährt da irgend jemand mit zum mtbtreffen in augustusburg aber der guide hat mir heute ne mail geschickt es geht schon 8.30 in guste los da er zum forsthaus frenzel möchte ???????????????????

ich denk mal nach wann ich am we wohin fahre


----------



## Kallesurf (16. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> 25.4. fährt da irgend jemand mit zum mtbtreffen in augustusburg aber der guide hat mir heute ne mail geschickt es geht schon 8.30 in guste los da er zum forsthaus frenzel möchte ???????????????????



Forsthaus Frenzel - das ist miriquidi-bike-trails.de, sind auch hier im Forum
Was ist denn das für ein Treffen?


----------



## Kallesurf (16. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Ist jemand Samstag 15 Uhr bei der BB Runde mit dabei?



Mal sehen, wollte vielleicht vormittags hin. Gebe Bescheid wenn ich doch mitfahre.


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Freitag abend ´n kleiner Nightride bei passendem Wetter?



aber echt nur bei passendem wetter.
keen bock mich und das rad schon wieder so einzusauen.



fee schrieb:


> Ist jemand Samstag 15 Uhr bei der BB Runde mit dabei?
> "



wenn die noch ein rad für mich haben, dann ja


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> 25.4. fährt da irgend jemand mit zum mtbtreffen in augustusburg aber der guide hat mir heute ne mail geschickt es geht schon 8.30 in guste los da er zum forsthaus frenzel möchte ???????????????????



grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen, aber 8:30 in guste ? 
das ist ja vorm aufstehen 

wann willstn da hier los machen ?
oder mit dem auto hin und räder aufs dach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (16. April 2010)

jemand lust gleich auf eine trainingsrunde 65-90km mitzukommen rennrad?


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> jemand lust gleich auf eine trainingsrunde 65-90km mitzukommen rennrad?



ich muss vorher nur nochmal zu B+B


----------



## fee (16. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich muss vorher nur nochmal zu B+B


ok wo bist du jetzt? 13:30 an den pinguinen?


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ok wo bist du jetzt? 13:30 an den pinguinen?



zu hause ?
ja, so ungefähr könnte ich es schaffen


----------



## fee (16. April 2010)

ja dann bis denne


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ja dann bis denne



na mensch, waren ja knapp 95km. da hätten wir die 100 auch voll machen können


----------



## thomaask (16. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> wo geht denn die Runde lang? weißt du da genaueres?



B+B fährt morgen jeweils eine schnelle tour und eine etwas gemütlichere tour nach augustusburg.

ich werd ca. 14.30 dort sein und mich der gemütlichen tour anschliessen


----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

Bin morgen mit nem Kumpel und evt. Patrick beim B&B so gegen 13/14 Uhr. Wenn gutes Wetter fahren wir ne Runde von denen wahrscheinlich mit!

Vlt sehen wir uns!


----------



## kreuziger (16. April 2010)

fährt morgen mittag so 12-14 uhr evtl. jemand paar sportliche runden im rabensteiner wald mit? hab hier gelesen das dort auch paar fahrer  von steinbikes unterwegs sein sollen. vieleicht kann  man sich da ja  mit ranhängen.


----------



## fee (16. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> fährt morgen mittag so 12-14 uhr evtl. jemand paar sportliche runden im rabensteiner wald mit? hab hier gelesen das dort auch paar fahrer  von steinbikes unterwegs sein sollen. vieleicht kann  man sich da ja  mit ranhängen.


die sportliche tour ist um 10 nachmittag ist family-tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (16. April 2010)

fee schrieb:


> die sportliche tour ist um 10 nachmittag ist family-tour




  das ist natürlich  blöd, um 10 hab ich noch hab ich noch kinderdienst.


----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

und wenn du 15uhr zum B&B reinkommst? soll ja ne tour zur Augutusburg werden


----------



## kreuziger (17. April 2010)

15 uhr ist leider ein bisschen zu spät für mich.
da  haben  mich schonwieder meine frau und  die kinder gebucht.
bin ja schon froh das ich  nächsten sonntag für´s mtb treffen in augustusburg den ganzen tag frei bekommen hab.


----------



## Kallesurf (17. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> B+B fährt morgen jeweils eine schnelle tour und eine etwas gemütlichere tour nach augustusburg.
> 
> ich werd ca. 14.30 dort sein und mich der gemütlichen tour anschliessen



Bin auch dabei (mit Junior)


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei (mit Junior)



da könnte man sich ja vorm laden treffen
woran erkennt man euch ?


----------



## droessirider (17. April 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Forsthaus Frenzel - das ist miriquidi-bike-trails.de, sind auch hier im Forum
> Was ist denn das für ein Treffen?



nen mtb treffen von der dimb und den biobikern von "die zwei "
wie schon gesagt 8.30 uhr treff in guste geht zu den miriquidi jungs ins forsthaus frenzel sind runde 80km also gut schaffbar denke ich, natürlich nur bei schön wetter ,bei schlecht wetter mach ich nur ne kleinere tour von den angebotenen mit z.b.:den kuppenritt 
ansonsten werd ich wohl das rad mit dem dachträger transportieren nach guste
nur wenn es wirklich super wetter ist fahre ich von C ab per rad
dann so halb acht los  treffpunkt kommt noch .

morgen mittag so 12.30-12.45 uhr werde ich losfahren ne kleinere runde richtung Adelsberg dort evt. ne abmrunde von der ich nach guste abbiege und über erdmannsdorf  euba zurück fahre wer lust hat treffpunkt mach mer heute abend aus 
wenn was dazwischen kommt so z.B. meine tochter unbedingt an licht will werde ich nat. nicht da sein und bitte vorher schonmal um verzeihung


----------



## kreuziger (17. April 2010)

hab gerade von meiner frau ab morgen mittag frei bekommen.
wenn es dir nichts ausmacht würd ich mich  bei deiner runde mit ranhängen. würde mit dem auto nach  chemnitz kommen. wo  wäre denn ein guter treffpunkt? wenn du mir ne´n parkplatz auf dem kaßberg freihältst kann ich auch direkt zu dir kommen. 

gruss thomas


----------



## droessirider (17. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> hab gerade von meiner frau ab morgen mittag frei bekommen.
> wenn es dir nichts ausmacht würd ich mich  bei deiner runde mit ranhängen. würde mit dem auto nach  chemnitz kommen. wo  wäre denn ein guter treffpunkt? wenn du mir ne´n parkplatz auf dem kaßberg freihältst kann ich auch direkt zu dir kommen.
> 
> gruss thomas



wie wäre es mit ermafapassage halb dreiviertel eins ?


----------



## droessirider (17. April 2010)

ich sag jetzt treffpunkt ist 12.30-12.45 uhr Ermafapassage also wer will kann muss aber ne 
würd mich freuen wenn ich ne alleine fahren muss 


bis morgen dann wenn wer will ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (17. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> da könnte man sich ja vorm laden treffen
> woran erkennt man euch ?



wir waren schon unterwegs 

war aber 'ne schöne Runde mir BB, mit meinem Junior aber ein bissl schnell, sind dann ganz gemütlich den Adelsberg hoch (17:45 oben).

Morgen gehts auf die ABM-Strecke


----------



## kreuziger (17. April 2010)

so, auch gerade wieder rein. 
mit der ermafapassage geht von mir aus klar.


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2010)

rennradfahren kann spaß machen, zu gucken noch viel mehr


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... geht zu den miriquidi jungs ins forsthaus frenzel sind runde 80km



eine strecke ?



droessirider schrieb:


> nur wenn es wirklich super wetter ist fahre ich von C ab per rad dann so halb acht los



sag ich doch, vorm uffstehn


----------



## droessirider (17. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> eine strecke ?
> 
> eine sind 40km eine strecke die gesamte von guste nach forsthaus und zurück sind 80km und noch chemnitz hinrück dazu runde 100-110 km
> 
> ...



tja leg dir ein kind zu dann weißt du was vor dem aufstehen ist, mein junior hat mich heute kurz vor um6.00 uhr geweckt  
elende nörgelei von den Kinderlosen


----------



## kreuziger (17. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> tja leg dir ein kind zu dann weißt du was vor dem aufstehen ist, mein junior hat mich heute kurz vor um6.00 uhr geweckt
> elende nörgelei von den Kinderlosen


was für ein schönes gefühl nicht  der einzige zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2010)

wer kommt nun denn morgen alles mit biken?

abfahrt in 10,5h am wasserschloss


----------



## damista (18. April 2010)

ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden.... aber ich glaube, wenn ich raus komme, schau ich mir doch mal den zweisitzer an....


----------



## fee (18. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer kommt nun denn morgen alles mit biken?
> 
> abfahrt in 10,5h am wasserschloss


bin gerade wieder rein, war heute recht anstrengender tag heute... 80km MTB nur geheize erst heute morgen und dann auch noch nachmittags mit diesen ganzen race-freaks...
eigentlich wollte ich noch muffins backen für morgen, aber momentan ist nur der gedanke bis zum wasserschloss fahren zu müssen sehr zuwieder
ich überlege mir das noch bis in 6 stunden oder so

kommt denn der stefan oder sonst einer ohne tandem noch mit?


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2010)

stefan wollte auch mitkommen.

also dann, die sonne scheint...


----------



## fee (18. April 2010)

tut mir leid mein körper wollte irgendwie bis 11 schlafen...
hänge mich alternativ an die Ermafapassagen-runde


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> tja leg dir ein kind zu dann weißt du was vor dem aufstehen ist, mein junior hat mich heute kurz vor um6.00 uhr geweckt
> elende nörgelei von den Kinderlosen



deswegen nicht ...


----------



## kreuziger (18. April 2010)

droessi,  das war ja ganz schön aufregend heute. ich hoffe deiner frau und dem baby gehts soweit gut.
sorry nochma an alle mitfahrer für unerträglichen bremsgeräuche meiner martha, hat echt geklungen wie ne alte tatrasraßenbahn.


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> droessi,  das war ja ganz schön aufregend heute. ich hoffe deiner frau und dem baby gehts soweit gut.
> sorry nochma an alle mitfahrer für unerträglichen bremsgeräuche meiner martha, hat echt geklungen wie ne alte tatrasraßenbahn.



da hättest mal vorigen sonntag bei fahrtechniktraining dabei sein müssen - war wie im stadion. alle hatten ihre fanfaren etc. dabei


----------



## kreuziger (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> deswegen nicht ...




blöde einstellung, aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## finisher08 (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt treffpunkt ist 12.30-12.45 uhr Ermafapassage also wer will kann muss aber ne
> würd mich freuen wenn ich ne alleine fahren muss
> 
> 
> bis morgen dann wenn wer will ?!



Hallo ich bin "Neuer"!

Bin Freitag nach'm Winter die erste größere Runde gefahren und mußte feststellen - war nicht so toll. Würde mich ganz gern mal an die ein oder andere Runde mit ranhängen, wenn ich meine sportlichen Defizite etwas ausgeglichen habe.
Mit besten Gruß vom Kaßberg, speziell an Drössirider der mir diesen Thread empfohlen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> blöde einstellung, aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.



wieso ? wer sich ein kind anschaft, NUR DAMIT ER WEIß, WAS VOR'M AUFSTEHEN IST, hat ein blöde einstellung.
nix gegen kinder, aber dazu gehören min. zwei personen ...


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> droessi,  das war ja ganz schön aufregend heute. ich hoffe deiner frau und dem baby gehts soweit gut.
> sorry nochma an alle mitfahrer für unerträglichen bremsgeräuche meiner martha, hat echt geklungen wie ne alte tatrasraßenbahn.



jojo alles im grünen Bereich aber der Windschattenritt zurück war doch echt heftig sowas von genial  auch wenns Straße war aber RRfahrer waren definitv ne schneller wie wir Dreie  mein comp. sagt 68,8 Km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit danke an euch nochmal fürs kräftige durchziehen vorallem an den Lars als Windschattenspender .

@fee : schön das du mitgefahren bist wenn es auch zum Schluß bissel kurz im Abschluß war hoffe du hattest trotzdem deinen Spaß die trails waren ne schlecht Wiederholung ohne Stress kommt auf jeden !

ach zum Treffen der Treffpunkt ist 8.30-9.00uhr Netto-Parkplatz am Ortsausgang Augustusburg Richtung Waldkirchen werde so wie es aussieht mit dem Auto hochfahren .

@groudon : komm schon moderates Tempo ist schon angekündigt ich weiß ist zeitig wäre dann so halb acht bei dir und wir holen dann den Kollege von mir


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

finisher08 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin "Neuer"!
> 
> Bin Freitag nach'm Winter die erste größere Runde gefahren und mußte feststellen - war nicht so toll. Würde mich ganz gern mal an die ein oder andere Runde mit ranhängen, wenn ich meine sportlichen Defizite etwas ausgeglichen habe.
> Mit besten Gruß vom Kaßberg, speziell an Drössirider der mir diesen Thread empfohlen hat.



Sei gegrüßt freut mich da können wir uns ja ab jetzt mal für ne Runde treffen hoffe das klappt bald mal und ich muss nicht immer erst in den Kiga um deiner Frau bescheid zusagen


----------



## damista (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... aber der Windschattenritt zurück war doch echt heftig sowas von genial  a[...] danke an euch nochmal fürs kräftige durchziehen vorallem an den Lars als Windschattenspender .



Kein Problem, mach ich doch gern! Am Windschattenfahren feilen wir aber mal noch bissl. Wenn man eingespielt ist, macht das sowas von Laune...

Ach ja, sorry an den Basti! Hab es 10.30 Uhr einfach nicht geschafft. hoffe ihr habt nicht lange unnötig gewartet


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> komm schon moderates Tempo ist schon angekündigt ich weiß ist zeitig wäre dann so halb acht bei dir und wir holen dann denn Kollege von mir



kannst ja ooch mich abholen ...


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> kannst ja ooch mich abholen ...



wieso sollte ich ,hast ja selber nen Auto und der Groudon ne


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2010)

Ich muss sehen. ^^ Hab heute bei dem Wette rmich dann doch noch zu ner Runde aufgemacht... am Ende waren es 3.5h und 56km. xD Mir gehtz och dementsprechend. *kotz*

Naja - was tut man nicht alles für ein wenig Fun.


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich





droessirider schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht mit dem Auto hochfahren ein Rad+Fahrer hat noch Platz



aber kannst es auch lassen - bin ja scheinbar unerwünscht


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2010)

oO nein - Thomas hat mich schon vor 2-3 Wochen gefragt ob ich mitkomme und leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit hinzukommen

wenn mich meine Mum fahren würde müsste die ja 2x am Tag dahin (wissen ja nicht wielange es geht) und daher nimmt er mich mit, was ich sehr nett finde

denke nicht, dass es gegen dich geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> aber kannst es auch lassen - bin ja scheinbar unerwünscht



geht definitiv nicht gegen Dich aber warum du jetzt hier den Beleidigtenmachen musst versteh ich nicht bist du so alt wie mein Sohn der ist 3.jahre und macht so was  ich hab doch keinen LKW und du hast schließlich ein eigenes Auto und  mein Octavia mit drei Rädern und drei Mann echt voll ist und wenn du meinst du bist nicht erwünscht dann denk das doch aber es geht definitiv ne gegen dich oder deine Person 
so was geht doch gar nicht .
du musst dran denken das der Groudon erst 17. ist


----------



## diet (18. April 2010)

Ihr habt doch Räder und zum aufwärmen ist das doch ein schöner Ritt, mit Sonnenaufgang ...ist doch schön sowas 
N8ride diese Woche mal?


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> geht definitiv nicht gegen Dich aber warum du jetzt hier den Beleidigtenmachen musst versteh ich nicht bist du so alt wie mein Sohn der ist 3.jahre und macht so was  ich hab doch keinen LKW und du hast schließlich ein eigenes Auto und  mein Octavia mit drei Rädern und drei Mann echt voll ist und wenn du meinst du bist nicht erwünscht dann denk das doch aber es geht definitiv ne gegen dich oder deine Person
> so was geht doch echt gar nicht mit solchen Actionen kann man sich auch ins Abseits kegeln Mimose heul doch
> du musst dran denken das der Groudon erst 17. ist



lass gut sein


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> lass gut sein




lass ich auch weil du anscheined nen sehr merkwürdigen Humor hast oder hast du gedacht "mimose heul doch"oder das mit meinem Sohn  ist ernst gemeint ich will bestimmt keinen Zoff mit Dir schließlich wollen wir ja noch Paar Touren zusammen fahren oder ?
wenn nicht dann musst Du es sagen und ich muss damit leben


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> lass ich auch weil du anscheined nen sehr merkwürdigen Humor hast oder hast du gedacht "mimose heul doch"oder das mit meinem Sohn  ist ernst gemeint ich will bestimmt keinen Zoff mit Dir schließlich wollen wir ja noch Paar Touren zusammen fahren oder ?
> wenn nicht dann musst Du es sagen und ich muss damit leben



wir können das gern per pm klären, der thread ist allerdings nicht zum klären zwischenmenschlicher probleme da. 
das mit dem humor ist ansichtsache. entweder du hast einen merkwürdigen und ich verstehe ihn nicht oder ich ... ähh, ich habe ja keine witze gerissen, aber vielleicht kenne ich nicht zu wenig ...


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wir können das gern per pm klären, der thread ist allerdings nicht zum klären zwischenmenschlicher probleme da.
> das mit dem humor ist ansichtsache. entweder du hast einen merkwürdigen und ich verstehe ihn nicht oder ich ... ähh, ich habe ja keine witze gerissen, aber vielleicht kenne ich nicht zu wenig ...



jab können wir machen nicht das der admin noch einschreitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (18. April 2010)

tja und deswegen gehts auch ganz gut solo  - vor lauter terminschreiberei käm ich gar nicht mehr aufs rad.........


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> tja und deswegen gehts auch ganz gut solo  - vor lauter terminschreiberei käm ich gar nicht mehr aufs rad.........



wie wo wer was ?????

Terminschreiberei ?????


----------



## damista (18. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> N8ride diese Woche mal?


Warum nicht... aber nur mit bikes >12kg


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> komm schon moderates Tempo ist schon angekündigt ich weiß ist zeitig wäre dann so halb acht bei dir und wir holen dann denn Kollege von mir





thomaask schrieb:


> kannst ja ooch mich abholen ...



das ich da bei dir mitfahre, davon war nie die rede


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Warum nicht... aber nur mit bikes >12kg



RICHTIG Gewicht ist Pflicht 12kg + und discounter kabel computer auch


----------



## damista (18. April 2010)

da fällt einem erstmal auf, wie verwöhnt man ist.... bei meinem ersten richtigen mtb war ich froh, als es sich der 12kg marke genähert hat. Das kam dir vor wie ein Fliegengewicht im Vergleich zu 16-18kg stahl-oversized-rohren zu 300DM. Aber so hat man wenigstens schon in jungen Jahren Dicke Beine bekommen.


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> 12kg +



wenn das so ist, dann darf ich da ja mit, zu dem nightride



ihr mit eurem leichtbauwahn - nehmt lieber ab, ihr fetten säcke


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

also ich fahr mit dem trekkingrad meiner Frau das wiegt runde 17kg


----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> also ich fahr mit dem trekkingrad meiner Frau das wiegt runde 17kg



gibts das auch mit eckigen 17kg


----------



## droessirider (18. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> gibts das auch mit eckigen 17kg



nö dann nur mit 18 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (18. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> nö dann nur mit 18 kg



irgendwer sollte mal den ganzen spam löschen


----------



## Der alte Sack (18. April 2010)

irgendwer sollte ihn gar nicht erst schreiben...


----------



## fee (18. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> sorry nochma an alle mitfahrer für unerträglichen bremsgeräuche meiner martha, hat echt geklungen wie ne alte tatrasraßenbahn.


die geräusche entstehen eventuell wenn beim ziehen der bremse die bremsscheibe zu einer seite gedrückt wird
falls dies so ist beläge raus und den verursachenden kolben etwas weiter zurückdrücken dann beim erstmaligen ziehen der bremse die bremsscheibe versuchen zu fixieren so dass diese nicht wieder in eine richtung gedrückt wird solange bis die beläge dicht an die scheibe anliegen und sauber mit gleichem abstand zurück gehen...
eventuell mit 1/10mm unterlegscheiben dafür sorgen dass die bremse richtig ausgerichtet ist, es kann sein dass das eine anliegefläche etwas breitgedrücktwurde und dadurch die bremse etwas schief steht...


----------



## fee (19. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @fee : schön das du mitgefahren bist wenn es auch zum Schluß bissel kurz im Abschluß war hoffe du hattest trotzdem deinen Spaß die trails waren ne schlecht Wiederholung ohne Stress kommt auf jeden !
> 
> ach zum Treffen der Treffpunkt ist 8.30-9.00uhr Netto-Parkplatz am Ortsausgang Augustusburg Richtung Waldkirchen werde so wie es aussieht mit dem Auto hochfahren .


bin richtung flöha und dann durch den flöharerwald + zeisigwald zurück...
danke für die info ist ja ganz schön früh wo soll das nochmal hin gehen? pobershau?


----------



## damista (19. April 2010)

olbernhau.. direkt neben seiffen


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

Die Tour gestern war ganz lustig. Einen kurzen Bericht gibt es hier und ein paar Eindrücke:

















Irgendwie scheint der kleine Fotoapparat bissl nen Schaden zu haben, so richtig scharfe Fotos kommen nicht mehr raus. Naja, beimm nächsten Mal nehmen wir die Spiegelreflex mit - dann gibts noch bessere Bilder. Kommt der Fotograf auch mit? Stefan?


----------



## erkan1984 (19. April 2010)

mol sehen, sie will sich ja in Sportfotografie probieren.
Nun, wo sind die Bilder von mir und Crissi?
war eine sehr schöne Tour...


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

wurzeldÃ¶del schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,
> fÃ¼r den Sonntag, den 25.4.2010 haben wir einenTourenvorschlag:
> 
> Wir treffen uns 8.30 Uhr auf dem Netto-Parkplatz in Augustusburg am Ortsausgang in Richtung Waldkirchen. PÃ¼nktlich 9.00 Uhr starten wir Richtung SÃ¼den und wollen so gegen Mittag im Forsthaus Frenzel eintreffen. Dort kÃ¶nnen wir gemÃ¼tlich pausieren oder vor dem Mittag noch eine kleine Trailrunde um das Forsthaus drehen und dann gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder nach Augustusburg zurÃ¼ckfahren.
> ...



weiÃ jemand welche unkosten mit den 5â¬ pro person zu decken sind? 

wir sind am Ã¼berlegen ob wir mit dem tandem mitfahren, aber 10â¬ zahlen nur um mit anderen die tour zu fahren sind mir auch irgendwie zu blÃ¶d...


----------



## trailsegler (19. April 2010)

Ich find es auch doof. Erst heißt es die Touren zum MTB-Treffne kosten nichts und dann wollen die plötzlich 5 haben.

@racing basti
da steht 5/Person und nicht 5/Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (19. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch Räder und zum aufwärmen ist das doch ein schöner Ritt, mit Sonnenaufgang ...ist doch schön sowas
> N8ride diese Woche mal?



wenn das wetter mitspielt können wir gern auch  von chemnitz aus fahren. hab nix gegen frühes aufstehen.


----------



## kreuziger (19. April 2010)

wo steht denn das mit den 5 euro?


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

trailsegler schrieb:


> Ich find es auch doof. Erst heißt es die Touren zum MTB-Treffne kosten nichts und dann wollen die plötzlich 5 haben.
> 
> @racing basti
> da steht 5/Person und nicht 5/Bike



auf einem tandem sitzen in der regel 2 personen, das macht dann 10 nach meiner rechnung.

@kreuziger: hier steht das zitierte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053493&postcount=28

falls wir doch die 10 investieren würden wir sowieso von chemnitz (bernsdorf) aus fahren. aber dazu ggf. in den nächsten tagen mehr.

da müssen wir uns erst noch einig werden ob uns diese tour die gleichen "unkosten" wert ist wie das CC-rennen am samstag (bei dem zeitmessung, kampfrichter usw. bezahlt werden müssen)


----------



## thomaask (19. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> weiß jemand welche unkosten mit den 5 pro person zu decken sind?
> 
> wir sind am überlegen ob wir mit dem tandem mitfahren, aber 10 zahlen nur um mit anderen die tour zu fahren sind mir auch irgendwie zu blöd...



für eine umfängliche Betreuung während der Tour durch einen ausgebildeten MTB-Guide und MTB-Trainer. Zusätzlich werdet Ihr von einer sehr netten Scout(ine) unterhalten. Und das alles für 5,00 Euro.


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> für eine umfängliche Betreuung während der Tour durch einen ausgebildeten MTB-Guide und MTB-Trainer. Zusätzlich werdet Ihr von einer sehr netten Scout(ine) unterhalten. Und das alles für 5,00 Euro.



wo gibts denn die info?

damit wäre aber immernoch nicht geklärt welche unkosten mit den 5/person gedeckt werden sollen. ich wüsste halt gern vorher wofür ich mein geld ausgebe. unkosten klingen ja immer erstmal gut.


----------



## Der alte Sack (19. April 2010)

ja so ist das halt wenn man hobby und beruf zusammenführt - man kommt immer wieder in die versuchung das was "bei rumkommen" sollte - mit entsprechend schalem beigeschmack für die "nutzer" - das thema ist nicht ganz neu hier und wird sicher immer wieder mal auftauchen - ich würds ja verstehhen wenn bespielsweise wie beim trailmaster im unkostenbeitrag auch eine gewisse summe für`s leibliche eingeplant wäre - glaube aber das dies hier nicht der fall sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wo gibts denn die info?
> 
> damit wäre aber immernoch nicht geklärt welche unkosten mit den 5/person gedeckt werden sollen. ich wüsste halt gern vorher wofür ich mein geld ausgebe. unkosten klingen ja immer erstmal gut.



hab dem wurzeldödel ne pm geschrieben, wofür die 5 sein sollen
keine ahnung, ob die guid(ine) faxen macht, luftbollontiere bastelt oder blank zieht


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

sollten 10 leute mitfahren, dann kÃ¶nnen ja fÃ¼r die 50â¬ unkostenbeitrag gaaanz viele luftballontiere gebastelt werden...


----------



## thomaask (19. April 2010)

auf die frage, welche unkosten von den 5â¬ gedeckt werden ?



			
				wurzeldÃ¶del schrieb:
			
		

> -das vorherige Erkunden der Strecke
> -das Guiden (weitere Infos dazu unter DIMB.de - Ausbildung
> -das MitfÃ¼hren von Ersatzteilen, Werkzeug, 1.Hilfe usw
> -Versicherungen, Steuern
> ...


----------



## Der alte Sack (19. April 2010)

da die letzte frage des dödels von den meisten hier (im bezug aufs biken) mit ja beantwortet werden dürfte und somit eigentlich nix neues abgeht wenden wir uns nun wieder den angenehmen dingen zu


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> auf die frage, welche unkosten von den 5 gedeckt werden ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt kapier ichs, das ganze läuft also über einen kommerziellen anbieter.
ich dachte bisher das ganze wäre eine privat organisierte tour.


----------



## Der alte Sack (19. April 2010)

ja ist wohl so - in unserer ecke betrifft es insbesondere weberknecht, die2, und eben den dödel (die irgendwie auch untereinander fröhlich einer in den anderen seinen bereich hineinmäandern) wenn es um spass mit "hintersinn" geht - wir hatten das schon. Bei weberknecht und die2 kommt`s meistens auch zur sprache - der dödel wäre besser daran sich auch mal dazu zu bekennnen - und zwar immer wenn es den privaten bereich verlässt - also fast immer, denn ich behaupte das die 3 genannten nur in ausnahmefällen uneigenützig hier durchs forum geistern..........


----------



## Randon (19. April 2010)

trailsegler schrieb:


> Ich find es auch doof. Erst heißt es die Touren zum MTB-Treffne kosten nichts und dann wollen die plötzlich 5 haben.



Ich glaube hier besteht Erklärungsbedarf.

-Die Touren zum MTB Treffen am Sonntag 25.04. sind ausnahmslos KOSTENFREI!
-Für alle Touren des MTB Treffens ist Rost's Wiesen der Ausgangspunkt.


Die kostenpflichtige Tour vom Nettoparkplatz hat NICHTS mit dem MTB Treffen zu tun. Es ist natürlich jedem freigestellt wo er mitfahren möchte, für Langschläfer seien die Touren des MTB Treffens empfohlen.


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2010)

ich glaub jetzt hab ichs:

es gibt wohl eine tour (nach lengefeld) von wurzeldÃ¶del die 8.30uhr startet und bei der 5â¬ unkosten pro teilnehmer anfallen.
dann gibt es noch das von randon angesprochene mountainbikertreffen an der augustusburg. dort gibts ab 9.30uhr brunch, ab 10.30 kÃ¶nnen rÃ¤der getestet werden und 11uhr starten 5 verschiedene touren. infos dazu hier


----------



## Randon (19. April 2010)

da war der sebastian wieder ein bisschen schneller als ich, sogar im web.

ja genauso ist das, besser hätt ich es nicht erklären können.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. April 2010)

ich weiß übehaupt nicht über was sich hier "aufgegeiert" wird..

5,- für ne geführte Tour ist doch geschenkt, dazu noch mit 2- Guides..!

Am Gardasee bezahlt man pro Person pro Tag für eine geführte Tour ca. 45,- beim Treffpunkt Garda on Bike in Torbole.

wobei der Gardasee über deutlich mehr Kartenmaterial und kostenlosen Tourenvorschläge verfügt als die Nordrandstufe des Erzgebirge.

Also raus mit der Kohle..!!---

Wenn ich schon lese "keine LUST 5,- zu bezahlen" was hat das denn mit Lust zu tun....???

purer GEIZ ist das..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (20. April 2010)

ich sag nur : "unbezahlbar" (tv-werbung) - gegenüber den dingen die man nicht kaufen kann stehen die die man nicht bezahlen muss


----------



## Mircwidu (20. April 2010)

ist doch jedem selber Ã¼berlassen ob er bereit ist 5â¬ zu zahlen oder nicht.
Kann Basti gut verstehen.

Nur das ganze als Geiz zu bezeichnen find ich falsch, da man das ganze gÃ¼nstiger haben kann.

Ich fÃ¤nde das ganze vielleicht bissl Ã¼bersichtlicher wenn genau beschrieben ist was genau der Service fÃ¼r die 5â¬ ist. Dann wÃ¼rde vielleicht die Kritik verschwinden.


----------



## diet (20. April 2010)

Kommenden Freitagabend, ca. 18.30 - 19.00 n8ride! Treffen irgendwo in der Stadt.


----------



## thomaask (20. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Freitagabend, ca. 18.30 - 19.00 n8ride! Treffen irgendwo in der Stadt.



diesen freitag ? mach'sch mit


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. April 2010)

bietet jemand von euch ein HR 26" Laufrad für Disc an. Für 8 Fach Kasetten?

Oder hat einer ne Idee, wo ich fix bis Fr eins her bekomme...

Danke

Lg


----------



## damista (21. April 2010)

hab hier nen ganzen LRS stehen, der eh weg soll. Disc, weiße Felgen, rest schwarz. max. 100km gefahren.
Freilauf passt für 8 und 9 fach.
Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich per pn.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ist doch jedem selber Ã¼berlassen ob er bereit ist 5â¬ zu zahlen oder nicht.
> Kann Basti gut verstehen.
> 
> Nur das ganze als Geiz zu bezeichnen find ich falsch, da man das ganze gÃ¼nstiger haben kann.
> Ich fÃ¤nde das ganze vielleicht bissl Ã¼bersichtlicher wenn genau beschrieben ist was genau der Service fÃ¼r die 5â¬ ist. Dann wÃ¼rde vielleicht die Kritik verschwinden.



wie billig denn noch..??

was erwartest DU denn fÃ¼r 5,-â¬..??

da kann man froh sein das der GUIDE dafÃ¼r Ã¼berhaupt morgens aufsteht..!!
und Du mit einem ausgebildeten Guide Ã¼berhaupt mit fahren darfst, auf Routen die er mÃ¼hevoll recherchiert hat.

was denkst Du denn was es fÃ¼r 45,-â¬ p. P am Gardasee gibt..??
3-GÃ¤nge MenÃ¼ Plus ÃF..?? 

ne NIX, du kannst dafÃ¼r nur mitfahren, und muÃ selber fÃ¼r's Geld strampeln.

ich gebe freiwilig 10,-â¬

wenn das BENZIN gÃ¼nstig ist lasse ich meist auch 1-2 Liter an der TANKE extra daneben laufen...und denke, mensch zu dem Preis..!!


----------



## Mircwidu (21. April 2010)

Mich stÃ¶ren nicht die 5â¬ wenn sie begrÃ¼ndet sind. Aber genau das fehlt mir hier.
Ich weiÃ nicht ob ich mitm Dimb fahre oder einem Gewerbe. Dann z.B. wÃ¼rden die 5â¬ sich relativieren.

Von Privat kann man das ganze auch kostenlos haben, weil die leute spaÃ daran haben. 

Ich habe fÃ¼r Touren auch schon mehr gezahlt hier im Erzgebirge. Nur dann war auch volle Verpflegung mit dabei.


----------



## thomaask (21. April 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wie billig denn noch..??
> 
> was erwartest DU denn für 5,-..??



zumindest ne banane oder ähnl.

sz fahrradfest dresden - verpflegungspunkte an der strecke, unkosten von 5 bis ... , je nach länge und somit anzahl der verplegungspunkte
artour dresden - altenberg, ca. 10 für verpflegungspunkte, t-shirt, startnummer



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> da kann man froh sein das der GUIDE dafür überhaupt morgens aufsteht..!!



keiner zwingt ihn aufzustehen



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> und Du mit einem ausgebildeten Guide überhaupt mit fahren darfst



was habe ich denn von seiner ausbildung, die er in nem wochenendkurs erhalten hat ?



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> , auf Routen die er mühevoll recherchiert hat.



wo er wahrscheinlich selber häufig unterwegs ist, wie viele andere auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. April 2010)

es hilft nicht..GEIZ ist GEIL oder...DUMM..??

mensch zahlt dem Junge doch die 5,- er führt euch auf geilen Pfaden durch die Wälder die IHR wahrscheinlich alleine NIE findet, oder auch alleine nie mehr raus findet.

Armes VOLK----keine 5,- inne Tasche aber fette Räder kaufen...und Material vom feinsten, und zu Hause den KITT aus den FENSTERN fressen.

das sind die richtigen Schmarotzer, darauf warten wir hier alle....
SUPER....vorbildlich wirklich...
Schämt euch....und darüber noch zu diskutieren, ne ne ne...!!

"Gröhlige Hunde" zu geizig zum Luft holen...


----------



## Mircwidu (21. April 2010)

Du kapierst es einfach nicht oder?
Mir geht es nicht um die 5 â¬ ich habe im erzgebirge schon 15â¬ fÃ¼r touren gezahlt.
Nur das wusste ich welche Leistungen enthalten sind und was das fÃ¼r ein betreiber ist.

Hier fehlt mir einfach die Information.
Ich zitieren mich:


> Mich stÃ¶ren nicht die 5â¬ wenn sie begrÃ¼ndet sind. Aber genau das fehlt mir hier.
> Ich weiÃ nicht ob ich mitm Dimb fahre oder einem Gewerbe. Dann z.B. wÃ¼rden die 5â¬ sich relativieren.
> 
> Von Privat kann man das ganze auch kostenlos haben, weil die leute spaÃ daran haben.



Aber glaube sinnlos hier weiter zu schreiben.

Zahle deine fÃ¼nf euro und werde glÃ¼cklich.


----------



## racing_basti (21. April 2010)

@XC01_Biker: ich glaub wir haben da das gleiche (un)verstÃ¤ndnis dafÃ¼r...

die "tourausschreibung" sieht genauso aus wie bei jedem anderen der hier im forum bekannt macht, dass er am sonntag eine tour fÃ¤hrt. nur steht eben hier etwas von "unkostenbeitrag: 5â¬" ... wenn bei der tour wirklich unkosten entstehen bzw. man weiÃ wofÃ¼r man diese diese zahlt dann ist das ja alles verstÃ¤ndlich, aber das ist eben nicht der fall.
fÃ¼r mich macht das ganze eher den anschein als ob hier nach und nach die guide-ausbildung (mit der ja immer geworben wird) refinanziert werden soll. 

aber da kann ja jeder drÃ¼ber denken wie er will...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. April 2010)

@ racing basti

warum wirst denn DU als Alpenguide entlohnt..??
wo DU doch nicht einmal die Strecken selbst erkundet hast.

was beinhaltet denn deine Leistung, außer das Du schnell den Berg hoch kommst..!! 

und die sogn. "Bergauffahrlizenz" besitzt


----------



## damista (21. April 2010)

er schreibt aber nicht: "los, wir treffen uns Samstag alle in Kastelruth und ich zeig euch mal paar schöne Ecken" Dann bist du dort und er verlangt noch ne Kleinigkeit, weil er der ausgebildete guide ist. Die, die sich von ihm in den Alpen führen lassen, buchen das so vorab bewusst. Mit allen ihnen im Vorfeld bekannten Leistungen.

Nein, wenn er hier Touren öffentlich macht, ist das aus purem zusammen-fahren-wollen.
Nur das stört.. dass der kommerzielle Hintergrund  nicht sofort sichtbar ist. Vor allem da die Tour gewisser Maßen im erweiterten Programm der DIMB-Veranstaltung beworben wird.

Es geht keinem um die Entlohnung, wenn es vorher ordentlich angeführt wird und sichtbar wird, wofür. Und was es einem Wert ist, sich von jemandem heil von einem zum anderen Ort bringen zu lassen, kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...


----------



## kreuziger (21. April 2010)

wenn ich das hier so lese vergeht mir fast die lust auf die tour am sonntag.
ich dachte immer das wir da die  "kilometerfressertour" im rahmen des MTB-treffens fahren, also ne sache  von mountainbikern für mountainbiker  und nicht irgendein kommerzieles ding  von firma xy.
nicht das mir die 5 euro weh tun, aber irgendwie hat die sache für mich jetzt einen schalen beigeschmack.
fest steht das ich am sonntag den ganzen tag frei für´s biken hab und die zeit auf alle fälle für ne ausgedehnte tour nutzen  werde.  ob geguidet oder auch  nicht.

@scalpel3000
so wie du dich hier aufregst könnte man denken das dir jeder nicht gezahlte  5 euro unkostenbeitrag am sonntag abend in deiner  brieftasche fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (21. April 2010)

Bei den Buchbaren Alpenguides sehe ich, wie Basti es auch schreibt, sofort das ein Kommerzieller Hintergrund da ist. Eine Firma usw. auserdem ist dann ein gewisser Transport, Versicherung usw. dabei.

Das war in dem oben genannten nicht ersichtlich. Und das stößt uns auf.

Es gibt leute die machen kostenlose Sonntagstouren. die machen das weil sie rad fahren wollen (z.B. Ostertour von Randon)

wenn sie etwas dafür verlangen. Ist das auch kein Problem. Nur sollte dann sofort ersichtlich sein das es entweder Kommerziell ist oder eine gewisse Leistung (z.B. Verpflegung) erbracht wird.


----------



## Iselz (21. April 2010)

@kreuziger: die 11uhr touren sind im rahmen des biker treffs und kostenlos... los gehts am rosts wiesen. 

viele grüße von basti: er wird sich dazu nicht weiter äußern müssen, die einen wissen was er meint und der rest wills nicht verstehen... wer mit ihm nochmal diskutieren will darf das gern auf einer kostenlosen tour mit ihm machen.


----------



## weberknecht (21. April 2010)

n abend, ich spreche hier offiziell für die DIMB IG Chemnitz und Umland. Bitte schaut auf www.mountainbikertreffen.de dort steht (Kostenfrei) und gilt für alle Touren die die DIMB an diesem Tag anbietet. Alle kostenlosen DIMB Touren starten direkt 11.00 Uhr am Skihang. Ihr müsst Euch lediglich namentlich registrieren lassen damit ihr auf der Tour über die DIMB versichert seid. Essen und Trinken muss selbst organisiert werden. Wer fühstücken will: Ab 09.30 Uhr bietet Euch Rosts Wiesen für kleines Geld einen Brunch an. Wetter wird glaub ich recht sonnig. 
Open Trails



kreuziger schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese vergeht mir fast die lust auf die tour am sonntag.
> ich dachte immer das wir da die  "kilometerfressertour" im rahmen des MTB-treffens fahren, also ne sache  von mountainbikern für mountainbiker  und nicht irgendein kommerzieles ding  von firma xy.
> nicht das mir die 5 euro weh tun, aber irgendwie hat die sache für mich jetzt einen schalen beigeschmack.
> fest steht das ich am sonntag den ganzen tag frei für´s biken hab und die zeit auf alle fälle für ne ausgedehnte tour nutzen  werde.  ob geguidet oder auch  nicht.
> ...


----------



## Groudon (21. April 2010)

Wer fährt denn da nun am SO wo und wann? ^^ Wir kamen ja voll vom eigentlichen Grund des Themas ab.


----------



## Randon (21. April 2010)

ich kenne beides: 
letztes jahr habe ich als guide in italien und den alpen gearbeitet, und die geführten touren waren kostenpflichtig. schließlich muss der veranstalter (und ich auch) ja von etwas leben.

die miriquidi sonntagstouren und auch zum mtb treffen am sonntag guide ich kostenlos, und verlange dann auch nicht irgendwelche unkostenbeiträge fürs strecke erkunden oder werkzeug, medipack und schlauch mitführen. das ist eh selbstverfreilich.

es sind wie gesagt zwei komplett verschiedene dinge. es ist vollkommen legitim geld für eine geführte tour zu verlangen (gerne auch mehr als die 5 euro) aber dann sollte man das auch als kostenpflichtige tour ankündigen.

vor allem wenn man das genau an dem ort und datum durchführt, an dem ein mtb-treffen stattfindet mit kostenlosem tourenangebot. so könnte leicht der eindruck entstehen, das ist teil des mtb-treffens (wie es ja auch passiert ist) und die leute wundern sich dann wieso kostenlos auf einmal 5 sind.

es sei also jedem selbst überlassen wo er am sonntag mitfährt, hauptsache er fährt überhaupt. das wetter soll auf alle fälle passen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. April 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ich kenne beides:
> letztes jahr habe ich als guide in italien und den alpen gearbeitet, und die gefÃ¼hrten touren waren kostenpflichtig. schlieÃlich muss der veranstalter (und ich auch) ja von etwas leben.
> 
> die miriquidi sonntagstouren und auch zum mtb treffen am sonntag guide ich kostenlos, und verlange dann auch nicht irgendwelche unkostenbeitrÃ¤ge fÃ¼rs strecke erkunden oder werkzeug, medipack und schlauch mitfÃ¼hren. das ist eh selbstverfreilich.
> ...




Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,
fÃ¼r den Sonntag, den 25.4.2010 haben wir einenTourenvorschlag:

Wir treffen uns 8.30 Uhr auf dem Netto-Parkplatz in Augustusburg am Ortsausgang in Richtung Waldkirchen. PÃ¼nktlich 9.00 Uhr starten wir Richtung SÃ¼den und wollen so gegen Mittag im Forsthaus Frenzel eintreffen. Dort kÃ¶nnen wir gemÃ¼tlich pausieren oder vor dem Mittag noch eine kleine Trailrunde um das Forsthaus drehen und dann gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder nach Augustusburg zurÃ¼ckfahren.
Dabei haben wir die MÃ¶glichkeit, sehr flott Ã¼ber den FlÃ¶hatal-Radweg zu cruisen oder aber noch ein paar schÃ¶ne Trails mit den entsprechenden HÃ¶henmetern mitzunehmen. 
Wir sind 2 Guides, so kÃ¶nnen wir bei Bedarf die Gruppe auch mal teilen. 

StreckenlÃ¤nge: ca.40km
*Unkostenbeitrag: 5â¬/Person*

Ãber RÃ¼ckmeldungen wÃ¼rden wir uns freuen.

Open Trails!
der wurzeldÃ¶del und die wurzeldÃ¶deline


----------



## Mircwidu (22. April 2010)

@Randon gibts auch ne gegend die du nicht kennst? schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann. Die Augustusburger gegend würde mich auch mal interesieren. Na vielleicht können wir ja demnächst mal wieder ne runde drehen.

@Scalpel
du willst es nicht verstehen. Ist auch dein gutes recht. Alle anderen wissen was wir meinen und damit ist das Ziel erreicht. Es muss auch unbelehrbare geben.

Wünsche euch allen am Wochenende viel spaß


----------



## Randon (22. April 2010)

@ rob: die augustusburger ecke ist auch sehr nett, da können wir demnächst auch gerne mal bisschen rumkullern.

@ scalpel3000: ich fahr gerne mit dem wurzeldödel (kenne ihn persönlich und schätze ihn), und hab wie gesagt auch keine problem damit ihm geld für ne gute tour zu zahlen.

er hat eben das ganze nur bisschen unglücklich formuliert. und so ist es eben passiert, dass leute die von dem mtb treffen in augustusburg an eben jenem datum mit den kostenlosen touren wissen, und nicht richtig gelesen haben, sich gewundert haben wieso es auf einmal was kosten soll.

hast du jetzt verstanden wie wir das meinen? ich könnte es sonst noch mal auf englisch oder italienisch schreiben


----------



## Rundendreher (22. April 2010)

@Scalpel3000
ich sehe das genau so

@an alle anderen die sich angesprochen fühlen
-es steht von Anfang an drin das es 5,- kostet
-nirgendwo steht das es eine DIMB Veranstaltung ist
-Tourvorschlag steht unter Mittweida, damit nicht in der Nähe eines Beitrages über die DIMB Veranstaltung
-wer das nicht unterscheiden kann ist selber schuld, es wäre doch genauso als wenn ihr letztes WE die Veranstaltungen von B&B, Steinbikes sowie RedVil in den gleichen Topf werfen würdet
-bei einem Betrag über 5,- zu diskutieren was den da enthalten ist und wie viele Bananen oder Luftballons man dafür bekommen kann, ist in meinen Augen unterste Schublade
-es ist doch jeden frei gestellt die Tour mitzumachen 
-hinterher kann man darüber diskutieren ob es einen das Wert war aber nicht vorher es schlecht machen


----------



## erkan1984 (22. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (22. April 2010)

Rundendreher schrieb:


> -Tourvorschlag steht unter Mittweida, damit nicht in der NÃ¤he eines Beitrages Ã¼ber die DIMB Veranstaltung
> -wer das nicht unterscheiden ...



Mittweida? ich lese dort Treffpunkt Augustusburg. Wo findet das DIMB-Treffen statt? Augustusburg. Tag: jeweils 25.April.
Im Angebot jeweils gefÃ¼hrte Touren

Soweit ich weiÃ, war der WurzeldÃ¶del beim letzten Treffen auch selbst noch Guide beim DIMB-Treffen.

Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass da Verwechslungen und damit einhergehende Verwunderungen Ã¼ber plÃ¶tzliche kosten entstehen.

Um diese Verwirrung auszurÃ¤umen wurde eben gefragt, wofÃ¼r die 5â¬ sind. Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?

Davon unabhÃ¤ngig unterstelle ich WuzeldÃ¶del keine Absicht in Form arglistiger TÃ¤uschung. Diesen Eindruck hat er bisher eigentlich nich vermittelt. War wahrscheinlich einfach bissl unaufmerksam.


----------



## racing_basti (22. April 2010)

wer am sonntag mit dem rad nach augustusburg fährt kann sich gern bei uns anschließen (guten windschatten bringen wir mit ).
ich denke wir starten 9.30uhr an der zschopauer ecke wartburgstraße und fahren gemütlich nach a-burg. 

@Iselz: wie/wann bekommen wir das große rad zu dir? ansonsten müssten wir ja 8.45uhr bei mir losfahren  - aber da überlegen wir uns noch was...


----------



## erkan1984 (22. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer am sonntag mit dem rad nach augustusburg fährt kann sich gern bei uns anschließen (guten windschatten bringen wir mit ).
> ich denke wir starten 9.30uhr an der zschopauer ecke wartburgstraße und fahren gemütlich nach a-burg.
> 
> @Iselz: wie/wann bekommen wir das große rad zu dir? ansonsten müssten wir ja 8.45uhr bei mir losfahren  - aber da überlegen wir uns noch was...



ich schlage vor. isa zahlt dir 5 für den Tranfer des Tandem nach C


----------



## Christor (22. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, komme auch aus Chemnitz und bin hier viel mit dem Rad unterwegs und überlege schon länger ob ich dem eingeschworenen Haufen hier mal Hallo sage.

Ich sehe hier nicht ganz durch, hier scheints Rennradfahrer zu geben, Mountainbiker und Crossfahrer, aber gibts hier auch Normalos - Trekker?  

Also Menschen die einfach ein gutes allgelände Tourenrad haben und dahin fahren wo es ihnen lustig ist, mal schnell, mal langsam, mal spontan aber keine Lust den Feld/Schotter/Waldweg nicht zu nehmen, nur weil kein Asphalt da ist? Wenn ja suche ich solche Alltagstourenradler die mal spontan 2-3 Stunden drehen (~40-60km) oder am Wochenende mehr. Ich bin sicher nicht so die Sportskanone wie ich hier bei eingen sehe, aber ich habe Spaß an der Bewegung, der Landschaft und ein paar Kilometer schaffe ich dann auch. 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## thomaask (22. April 2010)

hat heute jemand lust ?
felder, wiesen, wälder
~40km


----------



## Iselz (22. April 2010)

@thomaask: ich zieh mich jetzt um und mache dann los 
@christor: komm doch einfach mal mit und gucks dir an 
@basti: wennsde mich abhölst, dann wär das rad schonmal hier... naja und wir halt auch und müssten bahn fahren... hmm, ich überleg mal was...


----------



## thomaask (22. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @thomaask: ich zieh mich jetzt um und mache dann los



zu spät gelesen


----------



## thomaask (22. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer am sonntag mit dem rad nach augustusburg fährt kann sich gern bei uns anschließen (guten windschatten bringen wir mit ).
> ich denke wir starten 9.30uhr an der zschopauer ecke wartburgstraße und fahren gemütlich nach a-burg.



wir würden uns anschliessen.


----------



## diet (22. April 2010)

Wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat, ca. 18.30 - 19.00 nen nightride mitzufahren kann das gern zun. Treffpunkt müssen wir noch klären, die Pinguine sind allerdings recht gut und die kennt glaub ich auch jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (22. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat, ca. 18.30 - 19.00 nen nightride mitzufahren kann das gern zun. Treffpunkt müssen wir noch klären, die Pinguine sind allerdings recht gut und die kennt glaub ich auch jeder



gehts auch 20uhr ? wäre ich dabei 
19uhr zwar auch, aber 20uhr fetzt mir mehr 
droessi auch dabei ?


----------



## droessirider (22. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wer am sonntag mit dem rad nach augustusburg fährt kann sich gern bei uns anschließen (guten windschatten bringen wir mit ).
> ich denke wir starten 9.30uhr an der zschopauer ecke wartburgstraße und fahren gemütlich nach a-burg.
> 
> @Iselz: wie/wann bekommen wir das große rad zu dir? ansonsten müssten wir ja 8.45uhr bei mir losfahren  - aber da überlegen wir uns noch was...




hahahahaha das ding mit dem Windschatten war aber nicht für mich gedacht oder wie muss ich das deuten 
denke das kind ist dann schon da morgen ist Tag der Entscheidung brauche da nix entscheiden morgen Kind raus und ich am Sonntag schön in ruhe mit euch zum Treffen 
also wenn alles klar geht bin ich 9.30 uhr da 

@groudon  wir fahren natürlich zum treffen und nicht zu der anderen Tour 

und ich wollte nur sagen das der tilo eigenltich ein netter typ ist aber er hat mich mit seiner mail die er mir hat zukommen lassen auch ganz schön verwirrt drin stand ich wieder hole "für das Treffen in Augustusburg habe ich folgenden Tourenvorschlag "
und woher soll da einer wissen das er was eigenes macht wenn ich ihn vom letzten mtbtreffen im herbst kenne und ihn via mail frage ob er die kmfresser tour guidet die beim treffen angeboten wird und ich so ne Antwort kriege


----------



## racing_basti (22. April 2010)

nee, den windschatten bringen wir sowieso mit. fahren wir straße bis a-burg? dann kannst du gern mal in der abfahrt nach erdmannsdorf probieren im windschatten zu bleiben, wir lassen auch nur rollen und treten nicht


----------



## droessirider (22. April 2010)

ach so aber wir könnten auch die straße umgehen oder was denkst du über adelsberg hinten hoch oder brauch mer da länger 
wir sind letztes Jahr über Zeisigwald -Euba gefahren der Mike und ich ?


----------



## droessirider (22. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat, ca. 18.30 - 19.00 nen nightride mitzufahren kann das gern zun. Treffpunkt müssen wir noch klären, die Pinguine sind allerdings recht gut und die kennt glaub ich auch jeder




ma gucken ob es was wird denke eher ne aber ich sag dir morgen nochmal bescheid 
wenn die kleine morgen geholt wird dürft ihr ALLE mal aus meiner Flasche trinken


----------



## Kallesurf (22. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> gehts auch 20uhr ? wäre ich dabei
> 19uhr zwar auch, aber 20uhr fetzt mir mehr
> droessi auch dabei ?



Ich hätte auch Bock, kann aber gar nicht vor 20:00 Uhr. Wo solls denn hingehen? Richtung A-Burg könnte ich auch dazu stoßen.

VG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (22. April 2010)

bin sonntag auch dabei.
droessi, können wir uns wieder an der ermafapassage treffen?


----------



## droessirider (22. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> bin sonntag auch dabei.
> droessi, können wir uns wieder an der ermafapassage treffen?



nö leider ne muss noch nen kollege von mir abholen


----------



## Groudon (22. April 2010)

können wir dennoch einen gemeinsamen treffpunkt ausmachen? du weißt ja wie das bei mir is xD


----------



## droessirider (22. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> können wir dennoch einen gemeinsamen treffpunkt ausmachen? du weißt ja wie das bei mir is xD




jab Zwickauer ecke Reichsstraße wenn du weißt wo dat ist

ansonsten reichs ecke weststr.


----------



## thomaask (22. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> jab Zwickauer ecke Reichsstraße wenn du weißt wo dat ist



wenn ich das als dresdner sogar weiß 
kurz nach neune zum gruppenfoto
und dann nochma alle an der lutherkirche


----------



## diet (22. April 2010)

Sagen wir 19.30 ok


----------



## damista (23. April 2010)

wird doch eh erst spät dunkel.

@Maik: bei mir wird´s morgen nix. bin da schon in DD. Meinem Bruder das Auto bauen. Denke aber, dass es demnächst trotzdem mal klappt.


----------



## diet (23. April 2010)

Da keiner weiter mitkommt lassen wir das heute Abend mal schön geschmeidig ausfallen


----------



## thomaask (23. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Da keiner weiter mitkommt lassen wir das heute Abend mal schön geschmeidig ausfallen



ab 20uhr wären wir sogar zu dritt gewesen


----------



## Floyd0707 (24. April 2010)

Wer ist heute Nun wann unterwegs?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (24. April 2010)

wer hat heute lust ?

wir wollen ca. 17uhr auf eine ca. 30 bis 40km lange mtb feierabendrunde (stadtpark - pfarrhübel - hartauer wald - wasserschloss - hartauer wald - stadtpark) so irgendwie
oder
50 bis 60km rennrad (einsiedel - kemtau - burkhardtsdorf - thalheim - stollberg - neukirchen - chemnitz)


----------



## Floyd0707 (24. April 2010)

Wo soll's denn hingehen?

Muss heute erst noch neues schaltwerk montieren. Bin grad noch in dd und ca 15 Uhr zuhause.


----------



## thomaask (24. April 2010)

siehe oben


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. April 2010)

wie sieht es denn damit aus..??


----------



## Lilalisa (24. April 2010)

@ basti: würde morgen evtl. mit euch nach Augustusburg fahren! vielleicht treff ich ja ein paar bekannte gesichter vom mtb-kurs


----------



## thomaask (24. April 2010)

Lilalisa schrieb:


> @ basti: würde morgen evtl. mit euch nach Augustusburg fahren! vielleicht treff ich ja ein paar bekannte gesichter vom mtb-kurs



aus welcher ecke von c kommst du ?
ein paar treffen sich zwickauer/ ecke reichsstr.


----------



## Lilalisa (24. April 2010)

komme aus bernsdorf, also zschopauerstr. wär schon ok!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. April 2010)

Kindergarten große GRUPPE..!


----------



## racing_basti (24. April 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> so, wieviele sind es denn die morgen FRÜH zum PENNY nach Augustusburg fahren..??
> 
> Noch was..!!
> 
> ...



ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



racing_basti schrieb:


> wer am sonntag mit dem rad nach augustusburg fährt kann sich gern bei uns anschließen (guten windschatten bringen wir mit ).
> ich denke wir starten 9.30uhr an der zschopauer ecke wartburgstraße und fahren gemütlich nach a-burg.



@lisa: hallo willkommen von isa... soll ich ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> so, wieviele sind es denn die morgen FRÜH zum PENNY nach Augustusburg fahren..??
> 
> Noch was..!!
> 
> ...



ich glaube du meinst die andere tour vom tilo wir fahren zusammen zum normalen treffen

also wie schon gesagt ich bin heute mit den anderen die mit mir kommen 9.30 uhr an der zschopauer str. also basti wenn die alle mitfahren die es gesagt haben könnten wir ne ganz schön große truppe sein 

ACH UND EHE ICH ES VERGESSE BIN SEIT GESTERN NACHMITTAG 16.47uhr  Stolzer Papa einer 3510g schweren und 47cm großen Tochter die da Ylvi heist


----------



## racing_basti (25. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ich glaube du meinst die andere tour vom tilo wir fahren zusammen zum normalen treffen
> 
> also wie schon gesagt ich bin heute mit den anderen die mit mir kommen 9.30 uhr an der zschopauer str. also basti wenn die alle mitfahren die es gesagt haben könnten wir ne ganz schön große truppe sein
> 
> ACH UND EHE ICH ES VERGESSE BIN SEIT GESTERN NACHMITTAG 16.47uhr  Stolzer Papa einer 3510g schweren und 47cm großen Tochter die da Ylvi heist



GLÜCKWUNSCH zum töchterchen 

wir sehen uns dann ...


----------



## trailsegler (25. April 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> so, wieviele sind es denn die morgen FRÜH zum PENNY nach Augustusburg fahren..??
> 
> Noch was..!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaubs jetzt nich  Eh Alter, das nehm ich Dir jetzt nicht ab das du so blöd bist!

Hängst dich hier raus mit deiner Gardasee*******, beleidigst die Kids und Studs für die 5 noch richtig Kohle ist als geizig und tust jetzt so als wenn du garnicht gerallt hast worum es hier geht? Komm, hör auf!

Netter letzter Versuch von Dödel und Co.:kotz:
Aber ich hoffe das Thema Dödel ist damit jetzt hier durch 



kreuziger schrieb:


> @scalpel3000
> so wie du dich hier aufregst könnte man denken das dir jeder nicht gezahlte 5 euro unkostenbeitrag am sonntag abend in deiner brieftasche fehlt.


 
 Genau so isses


----------



## racing_basti (25. April 2010)

Also für uns wars eine schöne Tour 

Vielen Dank an René für das zeigen von neuen Wegen die ich/wir bisher noch nicht kannten. 

Die Rückreise erwies sich dann als etwas schwerlicher, wir mussten sogar das Erste-Hilfe-Set von droessirider auspacken. Aber Mensch gehts gut, wie es mit dem Material ist weiß ich nicht, aber seht selbst: 





Am Ende waren es bei uns 74km und knapp 1500hm. Dafür mussten wir dann mit erschrecken feststellen, das unsere Bremsbeläge hinten schon fast alle sind


----------



## kreuziger (25. April 2010)

ja das war doch mal ein echt erfolgreicher tag, zumindest hab ich erfolgreich ein taxi bestellt und war sogar als erster wieder auf dem kaßberg. ist doch auch was.

danke an dieser stelle noch mal an die ersthelfer, allen voran droessi, frank und basti. auch wenn es der patient leider nicht geschafft hat, der  versuch wars ja wert.


----------



## thomaask (25. April 2010)

Auch für uns eine schöne Tour an einem Wunderbar sonnigen Sonntag 

Rückreise erwies sich tatsächlich als schwerlich und vor allem als scheinbar nie endend ... 

Angekommen sind wir dann doch noch, das lecker Softeis beim Eisladen an der Kaßbergauffahrt viel allerdings wegen einer gefühlten 100m Warteschlange aus - waren wohl nicht die einzigen mit der Idee 
Am Ende standen ca. 66km und 14xxhm auf der "Uhr"

Ich hoffe auch alle anderen, insbesonder der Pechvogel des heutigen Tages, sind gut zu Hause angekommen.

Hier einige Impressionen zum Thema: Wie lege ich am Hinterrad einen Druckverband an 



 

 

oder auch nicht





mehr Fotos der Tour gibts
Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (25. April 2010)

Alter Schwede, was´n da passiert? Habt ihr mit nem Bären gekämpft


----------



## Groudon (25. April 2010)

xD Es klang so ähnlich wie als hätte der Jäger den Bären geschossen. 

Ich fand die Tour heute auch sehr toll! Stellenweise recht anstrengend an den 2 steilen Anstiegen (oberes Ende Rodelbahn + Anstieg vorm "Knall")-

Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden von dannen gefahren. *g*


----------



## Lilalisa (25. April 2010)

wow, 1400 hm... hätte ich das vorher gewusst wär ich wahrsch. nicht mit gefahren
aber auch wenns anstrengend war, war wirklich ne sehr schöne tour!!!


----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

definitiv ne sau geile Tour hatte 66 km und 1400 hm auf der uhr sehr schön und wir hatten jede menge zu lachen  hat riesen Spaß gemacht gerne wieder 
 @lilalisa :Im Herbst ist nochmal Treffen  bis dahin fährst du das locker hast dich doch tapfer geschlagen .
hey wer hätte gedacht das wir mit so ner großen Truppe da antreten und dem Rene sein Gruppe bestand zu 90% aus unserer reisegesellschaft 

@ kreuziger : du hattest heute das Pech gepachtet was kostet das den das pech zu pachten nur so ne frage wer ja nen super Geschenk für jemand den man ne leiden kann 
fotos mach ich morgen oder so mal gucken wie zeit ist heute kein bock mer 

auf jeden fall auch Danke an den Rene die Runde war echt spaßig mir hat es gefallen sehr feiner Typ der Rene komm gerne mal auf ne Sonntagsrunde in Lengefeld vorbei vieleicht fahren wir ja im herbst nach Lengefeld du kriegst auch ne Waffel von mir

@ Basti und Isa :ich will auch mal mitfahren auf dem Tandem sieht anstrengend aus aber irgendwie spaßig


----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was´n da passiert? Habt ihr mit nem Bären gekämpft



ne der milchreifen ist einfach gerissen und hat nen deftigen Knall verursacht sozusagen der Contireifenurknall


----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> xD Es klang so ähnlich wie als hätte der Jäger den Bären geschossen.
> 
> Ich fand die Tour heute auch sehr toll! Stellenweise recht anstrengend an den 2 steilen Anstiegen (oberes Ende Rodelbahn + Anstieg vorm "Knall")-
> 
> Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden von dannen gefahren. *g*



und nächstes Mal mehr zu Trinken mit du hattest zum Schluß ganz schön mit dem Flüssigkeitsverlust zu kämpfen (how der Papa hat gesprochen ) aber wenns Spaß gemacht hat wars wohl für alle ein schöner Tag und somit die Tour ein voller Erfolg


----------



## kreuziger (25. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ne der milchreifen ist einfach gerissen und hat nen deftigen Knall verursacht sozusagen der Contireifenurknall




deine ewige skepsis gegenüber no tubes systemen aber auch.
hab wohl einfach zwei montagsmodele erwischt.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. April 2010)

schade das ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Aber ich hoffe der Randon macht demnächst noch mal ne schöne Tour. 

Bitte lasst das Thema Unkostenbeitrag einfach ruhen. Es wurde breit genug getreten und alle wissen was gemeint ist.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> schade das ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Aber ich hoffe der Randon macht demnächst noch mal ne schöne Tour.
> 
> Bitte lasst das Thema Unkostenbeitrag einfach ruhen. Es wurde breit genug getreten und alle wissen was gemeint ist.
> 
> ...




jetzt besser nimms mir ne irwie krumm aber ich wurde ganz schön veralbert von gewissen leuten ich bin aber eigentlich ne nachtragend .
so und ich ghoffe das der Rene noch bar nette sachen macht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droessirider (25. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> deine ewige skepsis gegenüber no tubes systemen aber auch.
> hab wohl einfach zwei montagsmodele erwischt.



und wie teuer ist denn nu die pacht fürs pech .
montagsmodelle wo gibts den sowas einfach nur noch ne ausgereift die sache 

aber der contiurknall war krass genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> und wie teuer ist denn nu die pacht fürs pech .
> montagsmodelle wo gibts den sowas einfach nur noch ne ausgereift die sache
> 
> aber der contiurknall war krass genial


das ist der unterschied zwischen supersonic und normal, die flanken sind nicht sonderlich stark gegen snakebites geschützt...

grüß[email protected]


----------



## Iselz (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @ Basti und Isa :ich will auch mal mitfahren auf dem Tandem sieht anstrengend aus aber irgendwie spaßig



jap, sieht nicht nur so aus bei der nächsten tour können wir ja mal die pferde tauschen, wenn der captain nichts dagegen hat



fee schrieb:


> das ist der unterschied zwischen supersonic und normal, die flanken sind nicht sonderlich stark gegen snakebites geschützt...



hat jemand was von einem snakebite gesagt? als augenzeuge kann ich das nicht bestätigen, es sei denn es war ein echter biss der allgemeinen erzgebirg'schen wiesenschlange


----------



## Randon (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> jetzt besser nimms mir ne irwie krumm aber ich wurde ganz schön veralbert von gewissen leuten ich bin aber eigentlich ne nachtragend .
> so und ich ghoffe das der Rene noch bar nette sachen macht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



er macht, er macht und alle sind herzlich dazu eingeladen. schaut einfach immer mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=341484 da kündige ich eigentlich immer alles an.


----------



## droessirider (26. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> jap, sieht nicht nur so aus bei der nächsten tour können wir ja mal die pferde tauschen, wenn der captain nichts dagegen hat



vermute er hat nichts dagegen da ich ihn schonmal in die Richtung gefragt hatte damals zum Test am besten ist aber das Fahren nach kommando 



hat jemand was von einem snakebite gesagt? als augenzeuge kann ich das nicht bestätigen, es sei denn es war ein echter biss der allgemeinen erzgebirg'schen wiesenschlange [/quote]

da hätte die gemeine erzgebirg`sche Wiesenschlange wohl darauf gewartet das der Thomas genau dort anhält um zuzuschlagen oder es war eine sehr seltene Dittmannsdorfer Reifenpuffotter


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2010)

die Reifenpuffotter ist ja mal geil xD

danke nochmal an Frank und Thomas für die flüssige Hilfe... man lernt hoffentlich aus seinen Fehlern xD


----------



## racing_basti (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> vermute er hat nichts dagegen da ich ihn schonmal in die Richtung gefragt hatte damals zum Test am besten ist aber das Fahren nach kommando



ich denke da bekommen wir schonmal was hin. wir müssen ja nicht gleich so wilde sachen fahren wie sie isa immer runter will 

ansonsten gilt: den anweisungen des (lenk)-personals ist folge zu leisten


----------



## racing_basti (26. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die Reifenpuffotter ist ja mal geil xD
> 
> danke nochmal an Frank und Thomas für die flüssige Hilfe... man lernt hoffentlich aus seinen Fehlern xD



für solche fälle können wir ja mal ne google-maps karte mit wasserstellen bzw. quellen markieren wo man unterwegs nachtanken kann. 
da sollte es eigentlich im erzgebirge genug davon geben... man muss sie eben nur finden


----------



## kreuziger (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> vermute er hat nichts dagegen da ich ihn schonmal in die Richtung gefragt hatte damals zum Test am besten ist aber das Fahren nach kommando
> 
> 
> 
> hat jemand was von einem snakebite gesagt? als augenzeuge kann ich das nicht bestätigen, es sei denn es war ein echter biss der allgemeinen erzgebirg'schen wiesenschlange



da hätte die gemeine erzgebirg`sche Wiesenschlange wohl darauf gewartet das der Thomas genau dort anhält um zuzuschlagen oder es war eine sehr seltene Dittmannsdorfer Reifenpuffotter [/quote]

hab den ganzen tag schon darüber nachgedacht wie es zu dem kleinen malheur kommen konnte. vielleicht hab ich  bei´m reifen montieren nicht aufgepasst und mir ist das kleine bissige tierchen zwischen reifen und felge geraten. ist aber nur so eine theorie.


----------



## droessirider (26. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> da hätte die gemeine erzgebirg`sche Wiesenschlange wohl darauf gewartet das der Thomas genau dort anhält um zuzuschlagen oder es war eine sehr seltene Dittmannsdorfer Reifenpuffotter



hab den ganzen tag schon darüber nachgedacht wie es zu dem kleinen malheur kommen konnte. vielleicht hab ich  bei´m reifen montieren nicht aufgepasst und mir ist das kleine bissige tierchen zwischen reifen und felge geraten. ist aber nur so eine theorie.[/quote]

sieht so aus als hättest du einen Muldantal Gummiwurf in deiner Felge sitzen der dir deine Reifen zerfrisst  denke das is es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (26. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich denke da bekommen wir schonmal was hin. wir müssen ja nicht gleich so wilde sachen fahren wie sie isa immer runter will
> 
> ansonsten gilt: den anweisungen des (lenk)-personals ist folge zu leisten




sowieso da ich absofort nur noch auf befehl "schalt" schalten werde weiß ich noch nicht wie meine nächste Tour endet und den Befehl "Blinkt " hab ich auch schon drauf den rest kann ich bestimmt auch noch lernen


----------



## Randon (26. April 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> sowieso da ich absofort nur noch auf befehl "schalt" schalten werde weiß ich noch nicht wie meine nächste Tour endet und den Befehl "Blinkt " hab ich auch schon drauf den rest kann ich bestimmt auch noch lernen



die befehle waren am sonntag so präzise, die haben sogar mich manchmal zum schalten gebracht...


----------



## kreuziger (26. April 2010)

war wohl gestern wirklich  nicht mein tag, hab mir auch noch ein auweh am knöchel geholt. hab das ganze gestern noch garnicht so richtig ernst genommen und jetzt hab ich einen dicken knöchel und kann  nicht richtig auftreten, so ein mist aber auch.


----------



## droessirider (26. April 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> die befehle waren am sonntag so präzise, die haben sogar mich manchmal zum schalten gebracht...



sag ich doch ging mir genau so manchmal musste mann einfach mit schalten mit den zweien


----------



## Randon (26. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> war wohl gestern wirklich  nicht mein tag, hab mir auch noch ein auweh am knöchel geholt. hab das ganze gestern noch garnicht so richtig ernst genommen und jetzt hab ich einen dicken knöchel und kann  nicht richtig auftreten, so ein mist aber auch.



nach 3 ausrutschern noch der reifenplatzer, eieiei. wegen der auweh hätteste was sagen können, ich hatte doch nen medipack dabei, da ist sogar so ein kühlspray drin.


----------



## kreuziger (26. April 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> nach 3 ausrutschern noch der reifenplatzer, eieiei. wegen der auweh hätteste was sagen können, ich hatte doch nen medipack dabei, da ist sogar so ein kühlspray drin.



hab gestern wärend der tour  eigentlich noch keinerlei beschwerden gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (26. April 2010)

...und so sieht die Dittmannsdorfer Reifenpuffotter aus:


----------



## damista (27. April 2010)

Ihr scheint wirklich ne Menge Spass gehabt zu haben. Ich muss mir Leute suchen, die in C Geburtstag feiern.. dann muss ich zu solchen Gelegenheiten nicht immer weg nach DD und verpasse solche Touren. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ich beim nächstebn mal da bin. außerdem Hätten mir die km sehr gut beim Wochensoll geholfen...

Kreuziger.... da hat´s dich aber echt gut erwischt. Hättest wohl doch weiterhin deine Runden ums Haus drehen sollen, weil du dem System nicht vertraust.Das lässt mich ja nun echt schon wieder zweieln, ob ich wirklich umstellen soll. Andererseits.. fahre ja keine Contis


----------



## thomaask (27. April 2010)

Wir laden ein zum Freundschaftsspiel der Bikefilmszene, 02.06.2010, 20.30Uhr in der Schauburg Dresden.

Im linken Block Ionatefilms aus der Schweiz mit ihrem mittlerweile zweiten Film. 
Im rechten Block Anthillfilms aus Kanada, bisher bekannt als The Collective.


Â«VASTÂ» von Ionatefilms - Die Herausforderer

Der zweite Streich der Schweizer zeigt Mountainbike-Action in atemberaubender Natur. Im Jahr 2008 gab es mit dem ersten Film den ersten wirklich soulorientierten Bikefilm neben den The Collective Produktionen und dazu noch aus der Schweiz - echtes HaustÃ¼rfeeling also. Wir hatten Euch 2008 den Film nach Dresden gebracht.
Jetzt gehen die Macher in die zweite Runde und prÃ¤sentieren ihr neustes Werk - "VAST". Sie kombinieren "faszinierende Landschaftsaufnahmen mit Mountainbike-Sport der Extraklasse" - eine durchaus ansprechende Kombination.

Ebenso wichtig wie der Fahrer ist auch in der neuen Produktion von Ionatefilms die Umgebung, in der er sich bewegt. Die grossartigen Landschaften erhalten auch in Â«VASTÂ» den Platz, der ihnen zusteht. Sie zeugen vom groÃen Respekt, den die Filmemacher der Natur entgegenbringen. 

Full-HD kÃ¶nnen alle, aber bei Ionatefilms hat man sich fÃ¼r Â«VASTÂ» besonders ins Zeug gelegt. Neu ist vor allem ein ferngesteuerter Helikopter, vom dem aus Highspeedaufnahmen mit 1400 Bildern pro Sekunde gemacht worden sind. Und wir freuen uns noch Ã¼ber 50fps bei einer Canon Eos 7d ...

Man darf also wieder auf einen Film gespannt sein, der uns 47min lang aus dem Alltag flÃ¼chten lassen wird. Der Trailer verspricht bereits einiges. Anfang Juni werden wir mehr wissen!

Die MeÃlatte haben die Jungs mit Â«VASTÂ» schon mal hochgelegt, sehen wir mal, wie Anthillfilms kontern will.


Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» von Anthillfilms - Der Platzhirsch

Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» ist der erste Film von Anthillfilms, die aber bereits als The Collective bekannte Titel wie Â«RoamÂ» und Â«SeasonsÂ» hervorgebracht haben. Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» zeigt den Zuschauer actiongeladene, einmalige Perspektiven in HD-Darstellungen, fÃ¼r die die Crew bekannt ist.

Als Portrait modernen Mountainbike-Lifestyles geht Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» zurÃ¼ck zu den Basics und erinnert uns daran, warum wir das Biken so lieben. Abweichend vom traditionellen Einzelfahrerformat basiert Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» auf der Idee "no one rides alone" und lÃ¤sst die weltbesten Downhiller, Freerider und Slopestyler auf einige der besten Bikespots der Welt los.
Denke dabei an Hinterhofsessions, Trailsurfing, Training in Bike Parks, epische Road Trips und Heli Drops.

In Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» geht es darum, eine gute Zeit zu haben, zusammen mit deinen Freunden die Limits auszuloten, verrÃ¼ckte Abenteuer zu erleben und am allerwichtigsten - Spass auf dem Bike zu haben!

Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» wird deine Sicht auf Mountainbike-Filme Ã¤ndern und dich von deiner Couch direkt auf deine Bikes blasen!

Konter gelungen? Jeder darf fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. Am 2.6.10, so gegen 22 Uhr. Wenn die Show dann vorbei sein wird. Am Ende werden wir zwei Sieger haben. Nein, drei. Â«VASTÂ», Â«FOLLOW MEÂ» und Euch. Das Publikum.

Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°Â°

Karten wird es ab 08.05. im Bikeland und im Bikepoint Dresden fÃ¼r 5â¬ zu kaufen geben.

PrÃ¤sentiert von banq.de.
Mit freundlicher UnterstÃ¼tzung von Bikeland und Bikepoint.


----------



## kreuziger (27. April 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Ihr scheint wirklich ne Menge Spass gehabt zu haben. Ich muss mir Leute suchen, die in C Geburtstag feiern.. dann muss ich zu solchen Gelegenheiten nicht immer weg nach DD und verpasse solche Touren. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ich beim nächstebn mal da bin. außerdem Hätten mir die km sehr gut beim Wochensoll geholfen...
> 
> Kreuziger.... da hat´s dich aber echt gut erwischt. Hättest wohl doch weiterhin deine Runden ums Haus drehen sollen, weil du dem System nicht vertraust.Das lässt mich ja nun echt schon wieder zweieln, ob ich wirklich umstellen soll. Andererseits.. fahre ja keine Contis




jo war die volle packung. das mit  der reifenpanne lag dann aber doch eher an einem materialfehler am raceking als am  no tubes-system an sich.


----------



## kreuziger (27. April 2010)

ehe ich es  vergesse, hat jemand ne ahnung wie lang es dauert  ne sprunggelenksprellung auszukurieren?
war vorhin mal beim arzt und hab  meinen fuss röntgen lassen, und nun hab ich ne schöne  blaue bandage.


----------



## Iselz (27. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> Wir laden ein zum Freundschaftsspiel der Bikefilmszene, 02.06.2010, 20.30Uhr in der Schauburg Dresden.
> 
> Im linken Block Ionatefilms aus der Schweiz mit ihrem mittlerweile zweiten Film.
> Im rechten Block Anthillfilms aus Kanada, bisher bekannt als The Collective.



das letzte mal wars wirklich scheijn! fährt jemand hin? 
@beastly: damals haben wir uns das erste mal gesehen, weist du noch...


----------



## thomaask (27. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> ehe ich es  vergesse, hat jemand ne ahnung wie lang es dauert  ne sprunggelenksprellung auszukurieren?
> war vorhin mal beim arzt und hab  meinen fuss röntgen lassen, und nun hab ich ne schöne  blaue bandage.



bis zu 4 wochen


----------



## kreuziger (27. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> bis zu 4 wochen



dann ruf ich den müller-wohlfahrt an, der macht das in 4 tagen wieder heile.


----------



## Groudon (27. April 2010)

Hab mich auch das Sprunggelenk damals gezerrt (is doch unten am Fuß, nor?). Bin dennoch Rad gefahren. xD Hat so 2-3 Wochen bei mir gedauert.


----------



## Randon (27. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


>



der trailer ist sehr vielversprechend, wenn ich die zeit finde muss ich hin.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J98Cm2Du7cA&feature=fvsr"]YouTube- Vast - Ionate Films[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (28. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> das letzte mal wars wirklich scheijn! fährt jemand hin?
> @beastly: damals haben wir uns das erste mal gesehen, weist du noch...



Ich fahr mit Sicherheit wieder hin. Hab Beastly damals mit nach DD genommen. Sowas sollte auch diesmal wieder möglich sein.

Die genervte ist ganz sehr wahrscheinlich auch vor Ort


----------



## genervtbin (28. April 2010)

jo, werde mit anhang und den ein oder zwei leuten vom mad east orga da sein


----------



## thomaask (28. April 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> das letzte mal wars wirklich scheijn! fährt jemand hin?
> @beastly: damals haben wir uns das erste mal gesehen, weist du noch...



ganz allgemein - 2 od. 3 person passen schon noch ins auto


----------



## thomaask (28. April 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


>



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRSenBC35Kk"]YouTube- ionate films - VAST Trailer 2010[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izU1dDwnuMY"]YouTube- Follow Me - Anthill Films - OFFICIAL 2010 MTB Trailer[/nomedia]


----------



## thomaask (1. Mai 2010)

ganz schön ruhig geworden, hier im chemnitz reloaded fred ...
woran liegts, fährt jetzt jeder wieder für sich oder sind alle demonstrieren ?  dann vergesst aber die nelke nicht


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ganz schön ruhig geworden, hier im chemnitz reloaded fred ...
> woran liegts, fährt jetzt jeder wieder für sich oder sind alle demonstrieren ?  dann vergesst aber die nelke nicht



die wettkampfsaison ist in vollem gange


----------



## Trottel (1. Mai 2010)

welche runde bist du heute gefahren basti ?


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

die 44er - wie liefs bei dir?


----------



## Trottel (1. Mai 2010)

bin die 22er gefahren, lief ganz gut, am ende kam platz 10 raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

Darf ich mich einmischen. ^^

Bin och die 22er gefahren... 26. Platz - für mich ok als Saisonstart. ^^


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

das klingt doch nach zufriedenen ergebnissen, oder?


----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. ^^ 

Vlt stell ich heute Abend mal 1-2 Bilder rein. Der Feund meiner Mum hat auch das komplette vordere Feld als Video drauf - kann ich ja auch kurz hochladen.


PS: Wolltest du heute nicht mit dem Tandem anderweitig an Start, Basti? War überrascht dich zu sehen. ^^


----------



## Iselz (1. Mai 2010)

ich glaub hier auf dem dorf kennt niemand mtbo rennen, denn wir waren die einzigen die sich angemeldet hatten


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

ja, das video wäre schon ganz cool.

eigentlich wollten wir im thüringer wald tandem fahren, das stimmt. aber am mittwoch wurde das rennen wegen zu geringer teilnehmerzahl abgesagt. da war das "straßenrennen" halt eine alternative


----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

ja... das Rennen heute fand ich auch recht lwlig in Bezug auf MTBen... was man an den paar RRlern ja gemerkt hat - was solls

ich bin zufrieden für'n Saisonstart und hatten ja noch gutes Wetter (die 22er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

aber die tolle organisation hat echt beeindruckt


----------



## Trottel (1. Mai 2010)

oja die war irgendwie nich auf trapp.

der alte mann der die plaketten gescannt hat, stand auch kurz vor einem infarkt.


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2010)

wer lesen will wie es heute war klickt hier oder unten auf "Rennberichte"


----------



## Iselz (1. Mai 2010)

@trottel: der typ hat auch als ihr auf der strecke wart ständig jemand anderen zusammengestaucht...


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (1. Mai 2010)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu. Bin die 22'er gefahren. Der Start war echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, vor allem ganz hinten. Geil war die erste überbreite Brücke an der sich alles staute. Kurz vor Schluß schickte mich dann noch ein Streckenposten in die falsche Richtung. Der vor mir hat die Rufe nicht mehr gehört :-( . Bin letztendlich kurz hinter Groudon ins Ziel um mich dort von dem netten Herr'n scannen zu lassen.


----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

achso ^^ bist du das?

der letzte STreckenposten war auch genial xD sie hatten zwar sehr viele (topp) aber manche haben erst gezeigt wos lang ging als man sich mit abbremsen bemerkbar gemacht hat -.-

die Brücke war och die Krönung xD risch goil


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

naja mal sehen mit dem radeln sieht es zur zeit etwas knapp aus ein zwei stunden lassen sich schon mal abzweigen aber es muss sich alles erst einpegeln mit der Kleinen  
da meine Frau mit ihrer Narbe noch ne so kann wie sie wöllte aber werde wenn das wetter morgen mittag passt ne kleine runde zum totenstein starten um nicht ganz einzurosten einmal hochfahren dann noch ne 24h runde und zurück 
start ich versuche so 12.30-12.45 uhr loszufahren


----------



## kreuziger (1. Mai 2010)

ich werd mein sprunggelenk diese woche mal noch schonen.


----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

so Leutz ^^

hier mal das kurze Video: 

*mentale Vorbereitung xD*


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> ich werd mein sprunggelenk diese woche mal noch schonen.



ja das wirst du wohl machen müssen ob du willst oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (1. Mai 2010)

und danach gleich zum fahrtechniktraining anmelden.


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> und danach gleich zum fahrtechniktraining anmelden.




schönes ding du aber mal ehrlich was mit dem thomas an dem Sonntag los war ist mir ein Rätsel keine Ahnung ob er so von der Rolle war oder eher zu hecktisch ?
ich denke er hatte an dem Tag einfach nur das Pech am Arsch 
Hoffe das wird in nächster Zeit besser sonst brauchen wir wohl noch nen Ersatzmann zum 24h Rennen weil Thomas verletzt ist !!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## Randon (1. Mai 2010)

ja es gibt so tage... hatte ich auch schon, da bin ich die berge runtergestochert wie ein jungpionier. am ende hatte ich die runde dann bisschen früher beendet-nicht dass ich mir noch ernsthaft weh tue.

aber im ernst, für ein fahrtechniktraining bin ich immer zu haben. ich überleg ernsthaft mir selber mal eins beim stefan hermann oder beim stromberg manni zu gönnen. schaden kanns auf keinen fall.

ps: haste schon übung im windelwechseln


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ps: haste schon übung im windelwechseln



na logo und wie hab nach fast vier Jahren noch nix verlernt das funzt immer noch ganz gut naja Radfahren kann ich bestimmt besser aber das wird schon


----------



## kreuziger (1. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> und danach gleich zum fahrtechniktraining anmelden.



beim letzten hat mir ja mein geschätzter arbeitgeber einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> beim letzten hat mir ja mein geschätzter arbeitgeber einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.



und dann auch noch für ne nullnummer wo gar nix los war einfach nur ärgerlich aber wenn du dann fährst klingelt natürlich das telefon


----------



## kreuziger (1. Mai 2010)

mal was anderes... wie siehts zuhause aus, ist deine frau und die kleine denn wieder zu hause?


----------



## droessirider (1. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> mal was anderes... wie siehts zuhause aus, ist deine frau und die kleine denn wieder zu hause?



ja sind sie, seit zwei Tagen ,die Lütte ist ganz schön stressig so klein aber so laut  denke dauert noch ein zwei Wochen bis sich alles eingepegelt hat aber das wird schon  bin opptimistisch


----------



## thomaask (4. Mai 2010)

kennt jemand in chemnitz oder umgebung nen fähigen airbrusher, ausser future air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (4. Mai 2010)

so war Sonntag auch Biken trotz der zwei Kinder zwar nur 2-3h um den Totenstein aber ich hatte ja einen Mitfahrer den "finisher08" es war etwas nass von Oben aber die 24h runde ist sehr gut fahrbar aber ich finds jetzt schon wieder langweilig die runde zu fahren aber was solls so auf die schnelle ist die immer ganz ok 
und ein paar andere Sachen sind wir auch noch abgefahren ausser das der Uwe bissel langsamer machen musste da er auf der Abfahrt vom Crimitschauer Wald paar speichen eingebüst hat dank eines etwas derberen Astes   der da versucht hat das Hinterrad aufzulösen 

Definitiv nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen !!!!!!!!

das Wetter ist ja zur zeit mal ne so der Hit oder wie seht ihr das 

an Alle Dresdner und tschüß an den lieben Dynamo Dresden aus dem Sachsenpokal  
Chemnitz 2 : Dresden 0 Danke ; Bitte


----------



## thomaask (4. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> an Alle Dresdner und tschüß an den lieben Dynamo Dresden aus dem Sachsenpokal
> Chemnitz 2 : Dresden 0 Danke ; Bitte



geht mir am ARSCH vorbei


----------



## droessirider (4. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> geht mir am ARSCH vorbei



mir auch fetzt aber trotzdem ging ja auch an den lars


----------



## kreuziger (4. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> an Alle Dresdner und tschüß an den lieben Dynamo Dresden aus dem Sachsenpokal
> Chemnitz 2 : Dresden 0 Danke ; Bitte


naja, meine truppe verabschiedet sich wohl leider am donnerstag gegen den schacht auch aus dem pokal.


----------



## damista (4. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> mir auch fetzt aber trotzdem ging ja auch an den lars


och.. kein Probelm. Meine Fußball-Interesse richten sich mehr gen Süden

Mich hat eigentlich gestern nur genervt, dass das wieder notwendige Polizeiaufgebot und die daraus resultierenden staus wieder für ganz viel "spass bei der Arbeit" gesorgt haben. Müssen die immer alle mit dem Zug kommen? Ich fahr doch auch mit dem Auto...

morgen Vormittag, spätestens Mittag hat nicht zufällig einer Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## nobbi (5. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> kennt jemand in chemnitz oder umgebung nen fähigen airbrusher, ausser future air ?



also ich weiß noch das in hohenstein ernstthal einer ist, der macht auch speziell fahrräder. ist maya art. http://www.maja-art.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (5. Mai 2010)

damista schrieb:


> morgen Vormittag, spätestens Mittag hat nicht zufällig einer Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde?



runde mtb oder rr ?


----------



## damista (5. Mai 2010)

immer mtb


----------



## thomaask (5. Mai 2010)

nobbi schrieb:


> also ich weiß noch das in hohenstein ernstthal einer ist, der macht auch speziell fahrräder. ist maya art. http://www.maja-art.de/



danke für den tip 
die galerie sieht schonmal viel versprechend aus


----------



## Randon (5. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> kennt jemand in chemnitz oder umgebung nen fähigen airbrusher, ausser future air ?



wenn du eher auf fantasy sachen stehst
http://seidel-fineart.de/


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2010)

soo....Rahmen ist da..ab Morgen heißt es Bastelstunde


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> soo....Rahmen ist da..ab Morgen heißt es Bastelstunde



nicht übel sprach der dübel und verschwand in der wand

stimmen die gewichtsangaben von canyon mit dem realen gewicht überein ?
interessiert mich nur mal so am rande 

ich persönlich finde diesen gewichtsfetischismus zum :kotz:


----------



## Kallesurf (6. Mai 2010)

Am Samstag soll es einigermaßen trocken bleiben , fährt da jemand Vormittag RR oder MTB?
Bin am Sonntag die Markersbach-Fichtelberg Runde gefahren, war ganz schön anstrengend  , also Training angesagt, es sind ja nur noch 43 Tage


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr am SA wieder 3h. Jedoch training und da fahr ich gerne alleine - da kann man wenigstens immer seine Bereiche gut einhalten.


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll es einigermaßen trocken bleiben , fährt da jemand Vormittag RR oder MTB?
> Bin am Sonntag die Markersbach-Fichtelberg Runde gefahren, war ganz schön anstrengend  , also Training angesagt, es sind ja nur noch 43 Tage



RR wäre ich dabei 
ich muss aber vormittag nochmal zum wertstoffhof nen alten eimer farbe abgeben - sonst muss ich wieder nen monat warten und der soll schon seit 3 monaten weg


----------



## thomaask (6. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahr am SA wieder 3h. Jedoch training und da fahr ich gerne alleine - da kann man wenigstens immer seine Bereiche gut einhalten.



gibt's denn in chemnitz auch leute, die nur zum spass und aus freude an der natur MTB fahren ? 
immer dieser trainingswahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. Mai 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> soo....Rahmen ist da..ab Morgen heißt es Bastelstunde



noch einer in der Riege... wundervoll...viel spass..
hast du ihn mal gewogen? welche Größe?


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Mai 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> noch einer in der Riege... wundervoll...viel spass..
> hast du ihn mal gewogen? welche Größe?



nein wiegen konnte ich ihn noch ne....hab ihn mir auf arbeit nach hannover liefern lassen und fahr morgen erst heim...dann kann ich ihn wiegen..

er hat die Größe "L"


----------



## Kallesurf (7. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> RR wäre ich dabei
> ich muss aber vormittag nochmal zum wertstoffhof nen alten eimer farbe abgeben - sonst muss ich wieder nen monat warten und der soll schon seit 3 monaten weg



RR oder MTB?
Wann und wo denkst Du starten wir?
Zeit hätte ich so bis max. 14:00 Uhr

Thomas


----------



## Kallesurf (7. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahr am SA wieder 3h. Jedoch training und da fahr ich gerne alleine - da kann man wenigstens immer seine Bereiche gut einhalten.



Ich dachte auch an Grundlagen-Training, also gemütlich nicht hetzen.


----------



## thomaask (7. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> RR oder MTB?
> Wann und wo denkst Du starten wir?
> Zeit hätte ich so bis max. 14:00 Uhr
> 
> Thomas



sagte ich doch, RR wäre ich dabei.
bis 14uhr passt mir auch sehr gut 
start so gegen 11uhr ?


----------



## thomaask (8. Mai 2010)

für spontan entschlossene:

RR Runde
Start: 11Uhr an den Pinguinen
Route: Lichtenau-Oederan-Augustusburg, ca. 64km (sicher auch erweiterbar)


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Mai 2010)

guten, morgen alles zusammen...
ich würde so in ca 1 stunde richtung geyerischen Teich starten...
wer mag mitkommen?


----------



## kreuziger (9. Mai 2010)

ziemlich ruhig hier die letzten tage.


----------



## Iselz (9. Mai 2010)

wir packen alle schon sachen und putzen die räder für den gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (9. Mai 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wir packen alle schon sachen und putzen die räder für den gardasee



die reise mit B&B? da würd ich auch gern mal wieder mitfahren, aber trailscoutausbildung ist wichtiger.


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Mai 2010)

war heut ca 2,5 h im rabensteiner wald und umgebung unterwegs...mit den neuen canyon


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Mai 2010)

Das neue Grand Canyon lässt sich echt TOP fahren..bin ja ich ja von meinen Nerve schon gewohnt 

Ich überlege jetzt nur, ob ich einen Flatbar Lenker von Ritchey mit paar Bar Ends montiere.

was sagt ihr?


Ps.: Was amcht ihr am Do. oder Fr. so?


----------



## droessirider (10. Mai 2010)

wenn es am do schön ist wollte ich vormittags mal 3-4h fahren wohin weiß ich noch nicht 
wenn noch jemand interesse hat PN und wir machen nen treffpunkt aus und vielleicht überleg ich mir noch ne nette runde 
höre gerade das wetter soll besser werden 
mal schauen wo es hingeht vieleicht hat jemand noch ne idee


----------



## kreuziger (10. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wenn es am do schön ist wollte ich vormittags mal 3-4h fahren wohin weiß ich noch nicht
> wenn noch jemand interesse hat PN und wir machen nen treffpunkt aus und vielleicht überleg ich mir noch ne nette runde
> höre gerade das wetter soll besser werden
> mal schauen wo es hingeht vieleicht hat jemand noch ne idee




würd ich mich auf jedenfall mit anschliessen wenn´s recht ist.


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Mai 2010)

ich mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2010)

wisst ihr schon was wegen Morgen ?


----------



## Iselz (17. Mai 2010)

sooo, kanns langsam wieder losgehen mit gemeinsamen fahrten? wenns nicht ganz so grausam wird (wetter) gehts di/mi/do aufs rad... aber immer erst ab 5 

edit: mittwoch wird eine mädelsrunde - sorry jungs... ;-)


----------



## kerstiin (17. Mai 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> sooo, kanns langsam wieder losgehen mit gemeinsamen fahrten? wenns nicht ganz so grausam wird (wetter) gehts di/mi/do aufs rad... aber immer erst ab 5
> 
> edit: mittwoch wird eine mädelsrunde - sorry jungs... ;-)



mädelsrunde würd ich auch mal mit machen


----------



## Iselz (17. Mai 2010)

cool, treff ist 17uhr am schwimmbad/netto in der bernsdorfer


----------



## kerstiin (17. Mai 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> cool, treff ist 17uhr am schwimmbad/netto in der bernsdorfer



hab heut erfahren, dass ich mittwoch arbeiten muss 
hab erst 20uhr feierabend...


----------



## jakob-andreas (18. Mai 2010)

mal was offtopic:
isa, du hattest recht. der kleine maulwurf wurde in der sendung mit der maus ab und zu mal gebracht und wurde dadurch im "westen" bekannt. ob es den kleinen kerl schon in der ddr gab weiß ich nicht. dazu hab ich keine quellen gefunden. aber ich denke schon, dass da sowas mal kam. es würde mich zumindest wundern, wenn kinderfilmchen aus tschechien nicht gezeigt wurden, da die tschechen auch viele märchen gemacht haben, die in der ddr liefen. aber egal. es gab ihn bei der sendung mit der maus! und er hieß für ein paar videos auch pauli!
das mal dazu. nun bin ich wieder ruhig und lass euch wichtige dinge schreiben


----------



## Randon (18. Mai 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> mal was offtopic:
> isa, du hattest recht. der kleine maulwurf wurde in der sendung mit der maus ab und zu mal gebracht und wurde dadurch im "westen" bekannt. ob es den kleinen kerl schon in der ddr gab weiß ich nicht. dazu hab ich keine quellen gefunden. aber ich denke schon, dass da sowas mal kam. es würde mich zumindest wundern, wenn kinderfilmchen aus tschechien nicht gezeigt wurden, da die tschechen auch viele märchen gemacht haben, die in der ddr liefen. aber egal. es gab ihn bei der sendung mit der maus! und er hieß für ein paar videos auch pauli!
> das mal dazu. nun bin ich wieder ruhig und lass euch wichtige dinge schreiben



den maulwurf und die kleine maus gab es schon in der DDR. hab das in meiner kindheit immer gesehen - und die war definitiv zu DDR Zeiten

infos: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zdeněk_Miler#Der_kleine_Maulwurf

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18xtd_der-kleine-maulwurf-und-der-schneem_family


----------



## jakob-andreas (18. Mai 2010)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mit meiner vermutung richtig lag! den wikipedia-teil kannte ich auch schon, aber da wird (wenn ichs nicht überlesen hab) nichts über die ddr gesagt. aber schnuppe! jetzt wissen wirs ja! danke dir!


----------



## Iselz (18. Mai 2010)

bei mir schwebts auch nur noch so grau im hinterkopf...
btw: morgen gibts keine mädelsrunde wegens krankheiten und arbeiten... werd mich dann wohl eher spontan auf die cleats machen...


----------



## thomaask (21. Mai 2010)

MTB bin ich wegen den suboptimalen verhältnissen im wald, aufgrund der niederschläge in den letzten tagen, eher abgeneigt. 

deswegen
RR-Runde heute ? (eher ne kleiner runde)
oder auch morgen ? (etwas mehr als eine kleinere runde) 
oder heute und morgen ?

jemand lust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob-andreas (21. Mai 2010)

also ich wollte grade nach ner mtb-runde fragen 
ich würde so in einer stunde aufbrechen, weil ich um 20 uhr noch nen termin hab. sonst komm ich zu nix. wenn sich keiner findet fahr ich durch den rabensteiner wald und such mir da mal ein paar trails. ich schließe mich aber auch gerne jemandem mit an... nur nich zu lange.


----------



## Kallesurf (21. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> MTB bin ich wegen den suboptimalen verhältnissen im wald, aufgrund der niederschläge in den letzten tagen, eher abgeneigt.
> 
> deswegen
> RR-Runde heute ? (eher ne kleiner runde)
> ...



Lust ja, muss noch mal checken wann ich Zeit hätte.


----------



## jakob-andreas (21. Mai 2010)

ja, thomaask, hattest recht - der boden war etwas feuchter als gedacht  teilweise ist man mehr gerutscht als gefahren und hinterher sah ich aus, als wäre ich lebender schlamm. aber hat spaß gemacht! es waren nur zu viele wanderer unterwegs bzw. leute mit ihren hunden. sons hats gefetzt.
also für leute, die sich gerne mal einsauen sind grade die optimalen bedingungen da!


----------



## thomaask (21. Mai 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> ja, thomaask, hattest recht - der boden war etwas feuchter als gedacht  teilweise ist man mehr gerutscht als gefahren und hinterher sah ich aus, als wäre ich lebender schlamm. aber hat spaß gemacht! es waren nur zu viele wanderer unterwegs bzw. leute mit ihren hunden. sons hats gefetzt.
> also für leute, die sich gerne mal einsauen sind grade die optimalen bedingungen da!



war mir schon klar und ja, ab und an mal so richtig einsauen fetzt schon, aber wenn ich die wahl habe nehme ich lieber die saubere und trockenere variante und umgehe das andauernde geputze vom radl und das waschen der klamotten.


----------



## thomaask (21. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Lust ja, muss noch mal checken wann ich Zeit hätte.



sonntag wäre auch eine mögliche option, da aber evtl. etwas längeres

samstag eher kurz, so das ich 16uhr wieder zu hause bin

@isa
ist samstag evtl. ne mädelsrunde geplant ?


----------



## Kallesurf (21. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> sonntag wäre auch eine mögliche option, da aber evtl. etwas längeres
> 
> samstag eher kurz, so das ich 16uhr wieder zu hause bin
> 
> ...



wäre beides ok, Sonntag Fichtelberg ist aber zu lang  (wären so 8h), >> wenns wärmer ist. Samstag könnte man ja so um die Mittagszeit starten (z.B. 11 bis 15)

Thomas


----------



## thomaask (21. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> wäre beides ok, Sonntag Fichtelberg ist aber zu lang  (wären so 8h), >> wenns wärmer ist. Samstag könnte man ja so um die Mittagszeit starten (z.B. 11 bis 15)
> 
> Thomas





ich lege jetzt mal fest:
samstag 22.05.2010
wann ? 11uhr
wo ? blankenauer/ emilienstr.
route: lichtenau - frankenberg - oederan - flöha - augustusburg - chemnitz


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. Mai 2010)

war gestern unterwegs und werde heute nochmal ne Runde drehen...

Wenn jemand Lust hat..einfach melden...Start ca 13. Uhr


----------



## kreuziger (23. Mai 2010)

hat jemand zeit/lust am mittwoch 18.00 uhr die heavy24 runde mit abzufahren? treff wäre 18.00 am parkplatz stausee rabenstein.
ich rechne uns (thomas, frank, diet und meine wenigkeit) übrigens gute siegchancen für´s heavy24 aus.  hab gestern 124 km in 2stunden runtergespult mit einer höchstgeschwindigkeit  von 135 km/h, sagt zumindest  mein radcomputer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (23. Mai 2010)

Sers, 

bin neu hier im Forum und eigtl. aus Zschopau, doch da ich hier kaum Connections zum Radfahren habe würde ich gern mal in Chemnitz mitfahren. Seid ihr mehr auf der Straße oder mtb mäßig unterwegs?


----------



## thomaask (23. Mai 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und eigtl. aus Zschopau, doch da ich hier kaum Connections zum Radfahren habe würde ich gern mal in Chemnitz mitfahren. Seid ihr mehr auf der Straße oder mtb mäßig unterwegs?



manche nur straße
manche nur mtb
manche beides


----------



## thomaask (23. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> hat jemand zeit/lust am mittwoch 18.00 uhr die heavy24 runde mit abzufahren? treff wäre 18.00 am parkplatz stausee rabenstein.
> ich rechne uns (thomas, frank, diet und meine wenigkeit) übrigens gute siegchancen für´s heavy24 aus.  hab gestern 124 km in 2stunden runtergespult mit einer höchstgeschwindigkeit  von 135 km/h, sagt zumindest  mein radcomputer.



mit dem mopped ?


----------



## chem (23. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> manche nur straße
> manche nur mtb
> manche beides



aso, könnte man sich da einfach mal mit anmelden?


----------



## thomaask (23. Mai 2010)

mal was OFF TOPIC: SAMMELBESTELLUNG BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE

falls jemand ebenfalls dort bestellen möchte will, oder noch material fürs heavy etc. braucht, könnte man eine sammelbestellung abgeben


----------



## Randon (23. Mai 2010)

ich fahr dann (spätestens halb 2) von zschopau nach augustusburg. dort bisschen rauf und runter und dann zurück. hab aber vor eher fahrtechnik zu machen, ist also nicht wirklich kilometerfressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (23. Mai 2010)

Na, da sehen wir uns ja dann gleich vor Ort. Muß noch ein bisschen Reifen für B-Mais testen.


----------



## chem (23. Mai 2010)

@Randon, von wo aus fährst du los?


----------



## Randon (23. Mai 2010)

chem schrieb:


> @Randon, von wo aus fährst du los?



hast pn


----------



## Mircwidu (23. Mai 2010)

könnt ihr das nicht früher sagen 
so ganz ohne rad ist das schon ein wenig grausam.
Aber das Fritzz ist nun mal schon in B-Mais.


----------



## kreuziger (23. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> mit dem mopped ?



aber wenn es das computerchen doch sagt...... mein  computerchen hat immer recht. ich war von den 2 std. sogar noch ne halbe stunde im  lucky bike shopen


----------



## droessirider (23. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> aber wenn es das computerchen doch sagt...... mein  computerchen hat immer recht. ich war von den 2 std. sogar noch ne halbe stunde im  lucky bike shopen




ganz großes Tennis da gewinnen wir auf jeden da wir dann ja jeder nur eine runde fahren müssen den Rest erledigst Du dann mit einem Fuss im Klicker ich freu mich aber sollten wir dir dann nicht lieber noch paar spezial Hochgeschwindigkeitsreifen anfertigen lassen ?


----------



## droessirider (23. Mai 2010)

will morgen mittag mal ne kleine runde drehen wahrscheinlich bissel h24runde da ich erst erkältet war und noch etwas langsam machen muss wird es kein wadenreisser aber auch kein rentnertempo  schön sachte 
halt bissel rabensteinerwald cruisen 2-3h

12.30-13.00 uhr ist start treffpunkt würde ich den gartenfachmarkt richter vorschlagen 

adios hoffe bei mir geht alles klar mit den kindern morgen


----------



## kreuziger (23. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ganz großes Tennis da gewinnen wir auf jeden da wir dann ja jeder nur eine runde fahren müssen den Rest erledigst Du dann mit einem Fuss im Klicker ich freu mich aber sollten wir dir dann nicht lieber noch paar spezial Hochgeschwindigkeitsreifen anfertigen lassen ?



reifen nehm ich immer, man weiß ja nie......


----------



## droessirider (23. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> reifen nehm ich immer, man weiß ja nie......



vieleicht gehen die auch mit anti reifenpuffotterwalls zu bestellen


----------



## Randon (23. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> vieleicht gehen die auch mit anti reifenpuffotterwalls zu bestellen


 Oder wenigstens mit eurem lustigen Reparaturset , der irgendwie nach 1. Hilfe aussah...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (24. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Oder wenigstens mit eurem lustigen Reparaturset , der irgendwie nach 1. Hilfe aussah...



naja, erste hilfe für reifen - dafür ises doch da


----------



## beastly (25. Mai 2010)

Liebe Biker-aus-Chemnitz- und-Umgebung-die-gelegentlich-GPS-Geräte-beim-Sport-nutzen ,

für eine Studie am Institut für Psychologie suchen wir noch sportbegeisterte Teilnehmer, die Erfahrung mit GPS-Endgeräten haben.

Es geht um die Beurteilung eines Dienstes, welcher GPS-Touren für Mountainbike- und Rennradfahrer, Nordic Walker, Wanderer, Spaziergänger und andere Interessierte in ganz Deutschland und darüber hinaus anbietet. 

Zu diesem Zweck benötigen wir noch Leute, die Erfahrungen mit mobilen GPS-Geräten haben und ca. 2h Zeit, um sich an einer Gruppendiskussion zu beteiligen. Für Kaffee, Kekse und eine nette Athmosphäre wird gesorgt sein.

Bitte schreibt mir einfach eine PN und wir versuchen dann, einen passenden Termin zu finden.

Lieben Dank und liebe Grüße, Anja


----------



## Iselz (25. Mai 2010)

hallo anja,
unser internet geht wieder, du kannst also auch wieder nach hause kommen.
dort könnte dann auch gleich eine gruppendiskussion wegen der gps sache stattfinden


----------



## beastly (25. Mai 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> du kannst also auch wieder nach hause kommen.
> dort könnte dann auch gleich eine gruppendiskussion wegen der gps sache stattfinden



pah! nö! von mir kriegt ihr keine kekse!


----------



## droessirider (25. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Oder wenigstens mit eurem lustigen Reparaturset , der irgendwie nach 1. Hilfe aussah...



jetzt wo du es sagst fällt mir ein ich bekomme noch Verbandsmaterial vom guten Herrn Kreuziger sonst ist mein Tourenverbandsset unvollständig und alle die mit mir auf Tour sind müssen sich Blätter,Moos,und Gras auf die Wunden legen weil bei mir im Set nix zu holen ist 

Blutvergiftung gibt es dann natürlich inclusive


----------



## Kallesurf (26. Mai 2010)

hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob BB dieses Jahr wieder ein Barbeque macht? Im WEB habe ich nichts gefunden, vorbei komme ich auch nicht.

VG Thomas


----------



## thomaask (26. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob BB dieses Jahr wieder ein Barbeque macht? Im WEB habe ich nichts gefunden, vorbei komme ich auch nicht.
> 
> VG Thomas



lt. uwe siever von b+b wird es diesen event dieses jahr nicht geben  jedoch soll dieser event ab oktober 2010 für 2011 geplant werden


----------



## MiNeR (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte am SOnntag den 30.5. eine kleine Tour mit dem Bike starten. Es soll gemütlich querfeldein und ohne direktes Ziel gefahren werden. Treffpunkt ist Südring / Reichenhainerstr. um 13:30. Wer Lust hat einfach vorbeikommen oder ne Mail schreiben an [email protected].

Schönes Wochenende

Stefan


----------



## jakob-andreas (28. Mai 2010)

möchte zufällig jemand zwischen 15 und 16 uhr losfahren und mit mir ne runde drehen? mtb versteht sich bei dem prima wetter  nur keine reine straßenrunde! n bissl wald muss schon sein. sons mach ich mich alleine auf den weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (28. Mai 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> möchte zufällig jemand zwischen 15 und 16 uhr losfahren und mit mir ne runde drehen? mtb versteht sich bei dem prima wetter  nur keine reine straßenrunde! n bissl wald muss schon sein. sons mach ich mich alleine auf den weg!



zw. 15 und 16uhr an welchem tag ?


----------



## jakob-andreas (28. Mai 2010)

28. 05. heute! gleich! in 2 stunden! ich weiß, is spontan, aber ich kann dummer weise kaum vorausplanen.


----------



## thomaask (28. Mai 2010)

wenns trocken bleibt ja, aber momentan sieht es eher ... jaja, bescheiden aus


----------



## jakob-andreas (28. Mai 2010)

naja, bei mir hats grad schon ganz gut geregnet und da ich keine regensachen hab wirds sicher spaßig ! aber da ich sonst kaum zeit hab zum biken is mir das auch egal.
ich weiß nur noch nich wohin die reise gehen soll. ich dachte so vielleicht an augustusburg!? einmal hin, hoch, runter und wieder heim?!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. Mai 2010)

jakob-andreas schrieb:


> möchte zufällig jemand zwischen 15 und 16 uhr losfahren und mit mir ne runde drehen? mtb versteht sich bei dem prima wetter  nur keine reine straßenrunde! n bissl wald muss schon sein. sons mach ich mich alleine auf den weg!



Treffpunkt..?? 

Genaue Uhrzeit....??

Runde...??

*und diese Tour..!!*


----------



## jakob-andreas (28. Mai 2010)

hmm, das schwoobte mir auch vor. hab mich aber mitm thomaask nun auf folgendes geeinigt:
treffpunkt: 15 uhr b+b
runde: irgendwo durchn rabensteiner wald, heavy24-runde, irgendwie wieder raus und durchn stadtpark zurück. in der ecke kenn ich mich nich aus, also wird thomaask das kommando übernehmen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (28. Mai 2010)

ich schlage folgendes vor
wann/ wo: 15/ 15:30 bei B+B vor
strecke: küchwaldpark, wald linksseitig von leipziger (keine ahnung wie der heißt), über feldwege in rabensteiner wald, chemnitz grüna/ reichenbrand, da gehts wieder in nen wald (wieder keine ahnung wie der heißt), neukirchen (deponie) klaffenbacher wald, hartauer wald/ stadtpark
ca. 40 - 50km


----------



## Kallesurf (29. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich schlage folgendes vor
> wann/ wo: 15/ 15:30 bei B+B vor
> strecke: küchwaldpark, wald linksseitig von leipziger (keine ahnung wie der heißt), über feldwege in rabensteiner wald, chemnitz grüna/ reichenbrand, da gehts wieder in nen wald (wieder keine ahnung wie der heißt), neukirchen (deponie) klaffenbacher wald, hartauer wald/ stadtpark
> ca. 40 - 50km



Klingt sehr gut, komme aber gerade von der Arbeit. Wenn also Sa. Nachmittag nochmal Lust hat 

Thomas


----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut, komme aber gerade von der Arbeit. Wenn also Sa. Nachmittag nochmal Lust hat
> 
> Thomas



lust ja, würde aber wieder das renni bevorzugen
klamoten sind noch total drecksch , fahrrad habe ich gleich nach der tour vom schlam befreit . ist zwar mal ganz witzig, aber oft muss ich das echt nicht haben.


----------



## Floyd0707 (29. Mai 2010)

also ich hab vor heute nachmittag und morgen zu fahren...aber eher mit MTB


----------



## Kallesurf (29. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> lust ja, würde aber wieder das renni bevorzugen
> klamoten sind noch total drecksch , fahrrad habe ich gleich nach der tour vom schlam befreit . ist zwar mal ganz witzig, aber oft muss ich das echt nicht haben.



Wollen wir heute mal anders herum fahren ?


----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Wollen wir heute mal anders herum fahren ?



wäre eine möglichkeit


----------



## Kallesurf (29. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> lust ja, würde aber wieder das renni bevorzugen
> klamoten sind noch total drecksch , fahrrad habe ich gleich nach der tour vom schlam befreit . ist zwar mal ganz witzig, aber oft muss ich das echt nicht haben.



Wollen wir heute mal anders herum fahren ?


----------



## Kallesurf (29. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> lust ja, würde aber wieder das renni bevorzugen
> klamoten sind noch total drecksch , fahrrad habe ich gleich nach der tour vom schlam befreit . ist zwar mal ganz witzig, aber oft muss ich das echt nicht haben.



Wollen wir heute mal anders herum fahren ?
>>war wohl das mobile Internet zu langsam


----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Wollen wir heute mal anders herum fahren ?





thomaask schrieb:


> wäre eine möglichkeit



siehe oben

hat das ibc ne meiße ?


----------



## MiNeR (30. Mai 2010)

Die für heute angesetzte Tour mit Treffpunkt Chemnitz Südring / Reichenhainer STr. wird aufgrund des Wetters abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (30. Mai 2010)

die rabensteinrunde war echt schmutzig heute.  meine tochter hat mal wieder angemerkt das papa aussieht wie ein schweinchen.


----------



## Kallesurf (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand ein 20" Kinderrad für mich versenden? Wenn ja zu welchem Preis?


----------



## thomaask (30. Mai 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> ... aussieht wie ein schweinchen.



und dreckig haste dich auch noch gemacht


----------



## thomaask (30. Mai 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jemand ein 20" Kinderrad für mich versenden? Wenn ja zu welchem Preis?



hast pn
habe aber ne anmerkung: bei hermes kannst du fahrräder verpackt für 39,90 versenden


----------



## damista (31. Mai 2010)

Bevor sich einer beschwert ,ich hätte nix gesagt: Mittwochabend fahre ich nach DD in die Schauburg zur Vast und Follow Me Vorstellung.
Wenn einer gleiches vorhatte, aber bisher nicht gewusst hat wie er hinkommen soll, dann darf er gern im kofferraum Platz nehmen. Bei sympathischem Erscheinungsbild auch im Fahrgastraum


----------



## runner-biker (1. Juni 2010)

huhu

war einer von euch hier mit b+b am gardasee dieses jahr über himmelfahrt?


----------



## Iselz (1. Juni 2010)

guten morgähhn,
jap, da waren welche dabei;-)))


----------



## thomaask (4. Juni 2010)

servus leute ...

rel. ruhig geworden hier - liegt wohl an den regenfällen der letzten tage.
pünktlich zum we hat sich das wetter wieder gemausert und der wetterbericht verspricht ein sonniges we.

ich würde aufgrund der wetterverhältnisse, der letzten tage, allerdings des rr bevorzugen.
wer also lust und zeit hat samstag ne tour zu machen, der melde sich.


----------



## Floyd0707 (4. Juni 2010)

Ja war wirklich ruhige...ich war im Rabensteiner Wald unterwegs....auf der Heavy 24 Strecke....Schlamm Schlamm Schlamm...hatte extra vorn NN und hinten DD drauf..war trotzdem der Wahnsinn..

Mein RR brauch erstmal eine neue Kurble, deswegen werde ich Morgen und am sonntag mit dem Mountainbike Starten...

Wer Interesse hat...einfach mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiNeR (4. Juni 2010)

Lust und Zeit mit dem RR am Samstag, weil SOnntag ost schon MTB angesagt. ABer erst Nachmittag und nicht zu lange, aber bin für konkrete Vorschläge zu haben.


----------



## chem (6. Juni 2010)

Hey,

gibts in Chemnitz neben Lucky-Bike noch andere große Händler? Ich bräuchte ein Magura Scheibenbremsen Service Kit. Lucky-Bike ist zu Fuß ja doch nen ganzen Stück vom HBF entfernt. Bräuchte auch paar Klamotten.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Juni 2010)

-Im Zentrum fällt mir nur Biker-Boarder ein.
-Auf der Reicheheiner gibt es Radsport Lohse
-Radschlag auf der Augustusburger
- und der am Kassberg...


----------



## droessirider (6. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gibts in Chemnitz neben Lucky-Bike noch andere große Händler? Ich bräuchte ein Magura Scheibenbremsen Service Kit. Lucky-Bike ist zu Fuß ja doch nen ganzen Stück vom HBF entfernt. Bräuchte auch paar Klamotten.



job gibt es biker & boarder(theaterstr.) ;radschlag (augustusburgerstr.);balance(babarossastr.);Radschuppen(limbacher str.);die zwei (zwickauer ecke reichsstr.);radstop kapplerdrehe (michaelstr. an der zwickauer ) 
die letzten zwei läden und balance sind gut mit der Bahn erreichbar linie 2
viel spaß beim shoppen


----------



## chem (6. Juni 2010)

Und wo gibts am ehesten das magura service kit und die meiste Auswahl an Klamotten/Schuhe für einen guten preis? Bieten die alle das Bremsleitung kürzen und entlüften an? nur falls es das kit nirgends geben sollte.


----------



## Randon (6. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gibts in Chemnitz neben Lucky-Bike noch andere große Händler? Ich bräuchte ein Magura Scheibenbremsen Service Kit.



ohoh, ich hoffe nicht, dass du vorhast was ich grad denke. lass mal lieber, das ist noch ne nummer zu heftig für dich. beim leitungskürzen kannste viel falsch machen. kauf dir nur erst mal ein fläscherl magura royal blood.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (6. Juni 2010)

ansonsten ein schönes Wochenende mit runden 142km und 2100 hm recht nett mir hats gefallen zwar alles allein gefahren aber war trotzdem schön hab ja auch keine ankündigungen gemacht darum selber schuld 

was solls nu is ja bald Heavy24 ich freu mich schon bissel was mir jetzt schon stinkt ist 24h die selbe runde zu fahren  ohne abwechslung hahahahaha


----------



## droessirider (6. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Und wo gibts am ehesten das magura service kit und die meiste Auswahl an Klamotten/Schuhe für einen guten preis? Bieten die alle das Bremsleitung kürzen und entlüften an? nur falls es das kit nirgends geben sollte.




was soll ich sagen aber an die hand nehmen müssen wir dich nicht oder das wirst du wohl fragen müssen um das zu erfahren und was ist ein ordentlicher preis wo geht dein limit in den roten bereich ???
die meisten von denen haben sachen von 30-.....???? kommt drauf an was du suchst 
kann es sein das du gerade erst mit radeln angefangen hast klingt als hättest du noch keine klamotte im schrank  ist nur spaß


----------



## chem (6. Juni 2010)

ja, hab nur sone völlig überdimensionierten enduro Klamotten im Schrank aber an bike klamotten garnix. naja ich kenne da die preise nicht so gut deswegen würde ich dann wenn mir jemand sagt der laden xy ist günstig reingehen und das kaufen was mir gefällt ohne auf den preis zu achten.


----------



## droessirider (6. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> ja, hab nur sone völlig überdimensionierten enduro Klamotten im Schrank aber an bike klamotten garnix. naja ich kenne da die preise nicht so gut deswegen würde ich dann wenn mir jemand sagt der laden xy ist günstig reingehen und das kaufen was mir gefällt ohne auf den preis zu achten.



denke im biker & boarder haste ne recht gute auswahl an klamotten preislich gehen die eigentlich auch


----------



## kreuziger (6. Juni 2010)

so, mein keller hat mich auch gerade wieder ausgespuckt. am rad´l friemeln  bis 23 uhr macht echt spass. 

@ randon
ne magura entlüften ist doch  kein hexenwerk


----------



## Randon (6. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> so, mein keller hat mich auch gerade wieder ausgespuckt. am rad´l friemeln  bis 23 uhr macht echt spass.
> 
> @ randon
> ne magura entlüften ist doch  kein hexenwerk



Nee isses eigentlich nicht. Aber ich hab dem guten gestern erstmal seinen erstservice am bike gemacht. zum leitungskürzen und entlüften muss er erst noch bisschen in die lehre. und ans kürzen trau ich mich auch nicht ran. da zerleg ich doch lieber 2 gabel und mach den service.


----------



## kreuziger (6. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Nee isses eigentlich nicht. Aber ich hab dem guten gestern erstmal seinen erstservice am bike gemacht. zum leitungskürzen und entlüften muss er erst noch bisschen in die lehre. und ans kürzen trau ich mich auch nicht ran. da zerleg ich doch lieber 2 gabel und mach den service.



aha, du kennst den patienten. na dann will ich  nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Juni 2010)

also ich hab noch ein komplettes magura service kit hier liegen....sowie eine kompleete magura bremse...

kürzen ist doch eigtl. gar nich schwer...zumal, wenn man es richtig macht, muss nicht mal die bremse befüllt und entlüftet werden


----------



## Groudon (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe bereits 2x meine Bremsleitung an der Marta gekÃ¼rzt. EInfach Bremshebel leicht noch oben gedreht (Ã¼ber die Waagerechte), dann die Schraube raus, mit Teppichmesser die Leitung kÃ¼rzen, neue HÃ¼lse rein und die Olive drÃ¼ber und wieder festmachen. 

1x musste ich danach entlÃ¼ften (~35â¬ das Kit bei B&B)
1x ging es ohne


----------



## damista (7. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ansonsten ein schönes Wochenende mit runden 142km und 2100 hm recht nett mir hats gefallen zwar alles allein gefahren


wo warst denn? Du bist doch nicht etwas entlang der Zschopau ohne mich gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (9. Juni 2010)

morgen, donnerstag 17uhr locker rollern - kommt wer mit?


----------



## MiNeR (9. Juni 2010)

Treffpunkt? Welches Fahrrad? Wie lange?


----------



## MiNeR (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nicht morgen. hab etwas verpeilt das ich ja bis 18:00 Uhr Badminton spiele. Sorry


----------



## thomaask (9. Juni 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> morgen, donnerstag 17uhr locker rollern - kommt wer mit?



17uhr wo ?
gehts in den wald ?


----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte vlt Lust. Hab nur grad die KOJAK's drauf... daher wäre Wald bei mir ne drinnen.


----------



## Iselz (9. Juni 2010)

hm, 17uhr kreisverkehr erfenschlag? würde dann erstmal in richtung j-dorf meinen rucksack mit laptop abladen und dann halt locker irgendwo lang (würds spontan überlegen). hab nur mtb @groudon: kannst ja wie felix die reifen dem weg anpassen


----------



## thomaask (9. Juni 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> hm, 17uhr kreisverkehr erfenschlag? würde dann erstmal in richtung j-dorf meinen rucksack mit laptop abladen und dann halt locker irgendwo lang (würds spontan überlegen). hab nur mtb @groudon: kannst ja wie felix die reifen dem weg anpassen



ist das die reichenhainer raus zu ?


----------



## Iselz (9. Juni 2010)

ja, an der uni vorbei, über den südring und den berg runter


----------



## thomaask (9. Juni 2010)

bin ich ca. 17uhr dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (9. Juni 2010)

oki - kann morgen aber zwischen 6.30 und 16.30 nicht nochmal ins forum äugen...


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Juni 2010)

wir fahren am freitag....kleiner night ride....auf der heavy24 strecke..jmd lust?


----------



## thomaask (10. Juni 2010)

hat zufällig jemand nen flat bar mit 31,8er klemmung über ? wenn möglich erstmal leihweise. will da mal etwas probieren.


----------



## Iselz (10. Juni 2010)

wird bei mir 5-10min später, muss noch was schraubern...


----------



## Trottel (11. Juni 2010)

fährt heute jemand ne runde Rennrad ?


----------



## racing_basti (11. Juni 2010)

ja, ich denke ich mach so gegen 1 los. geht richtung mülsengrund. ca. 75km (von jahnsdorf) und rd. 400hm. möglicher treffpunkt wäre 13.30uhr in mittelbach abzweig nach leukersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (11. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ja, ich denke ich mach so gegen 1 los. geht richtung mülsengrund. ca. 75km (von jahnsdorf) und rd. 400hm. möglicher treffpunkt wäre 13.30uhr in mittelbach abzweig nach leukersdorf.



Student müsste man sein. 13.00 Uhr schon Rad fahren können. Da sitzt ich noch im klimatisierten Büro und frier mir einen ab. Würde lieber in der Sonne schwitzen.


----------



## Trottel (11. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ja, ich denke ich mach so gegen 1 los. geht richtung mülsengrund. ca. 75km (von jahnsdorf) und rd. 400hm. möglicher treffpunkt wäre 13.30uhr in mittelbach abzweig nach leukersdorf.



schade, dann wird das nix bei mir.
muss ca 15 uhr wieder daheim sein, kriegen besuch.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Juni 2010)

ich dreh heute abend...sagen wir mal so ab 20 uhr..und 21:30 treff ich mich noch mit jmd anders..am totenstein...kleine dämmerungsfahrt


----------



## KtmFisch (11. Juni 2010)

Moutain-Bike-Lauf am 5. September 2010 in Frankenberg/Sachsen...
mehr unter http://www.börnergrund.de/


----------



## thomaask (11. Juni 2010)

morgen und am sonntag gemütlich rollern, durch wälder, vorbei an wiesen und feldern ... oder asphalt genießen ?
kallesurf ?

start: später vormittag/ mittag - 3/4h
ziel: ?
strecke: ?
km: ein paar
hm: unvermeidbar


----------



## kreuziger (11. Juni 2010)

icch dreh dann auch ab ca. 19.30 ne runde. wenn´s mich packt schau ich auch mal in rabenstein  vorbei. vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Kallesurf (12. Juni 2010)

ich kann Samstag nicht, werde nur einen Nightride auf der Heavy24-Strecke machen. Sonntag mal sehen ;-)




thomaask schrieb:


> morgen und am sonntag gemütlich rollern, durch wälder, vorbei an wiesen und feldern ... oder asphalt genießen ?
> kallesurf ?
> 
> start: später vormittag/ mittag - 3/4h
> ...


----------



## kreuziger (12. Juni 2010)

war ja gestern abend recht ruhig auf der 24h strecke.


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Juni 2010)

wir waren von ca 21:30 bis 23. 15 unterwegs


----------



## droessirider (14. Juni 2010)

werd morgen abend wenn es ne schifft ne runde dunkel fahren betreiben wo ist klar aber ohne stress schon in ruhe nur mal gucken wie es im dunkeln aussieht und so nen neuen akku checken 

ach wem es nicht klar sein sollte in rabenstein natürlich aber nur eine runde danach fahre ich andere wege weil mir sonst zu langweilig fahr ich sa-so noch oft genug 

start gegen 21.uhr auf dem parkplatz am stausee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einzelkämpfer (15. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> werd morgen abend wenn es ne schifft ne runde dunkel fahren betreiben wo ist klar aber ohne stress schon in ruhe nur mal gucken wie es im dunkeln aussieht und so nen neuen akku checken
> 
> ach wem es nicht klar sein sollte in rabenstein natürlich aber nur eine runde danach fahre ich andere wege weil mir sonst zu langweilig fahr ich sa-so noch oft genug
> 
> start gegen 21.uhr auf dem parkplatz am stausee




Also ich wär so 20:45 Uhr da. Brauch aber jemand der vorn weg fährt. Will auch nicht hetzen um mir mal die Schlammlöcher näher anzuschauen.


----------



## thomaask (15. Juni 2010)

gibt keine schlammlöcher - haben wir letztens alle trocken gefahren


----------



## racing_basti (15. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> gibt keine schlammlöcher - haben wir letztens alle trocken gefahren



das stimmt...
wir sind vorhin mit dem unikurs eine runde über die strecke gerollt.
der kurs sieht ungefähr so zerfahren aus wie letztes jahr nachdem schon 12h vom rennen vorbei waren


----------



## thomaask (15. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> das stimmt...
> wir sind vorhin mit dem unikurs eine runde über die strecke gerollt.
> der kurs sieht ungefähr so zerfahren aus wie letztes jahr nachdem schon 12h vom rennen vorbei waren



hmm, im dunklen sieht man das ja nicht so. extrem wars nur am tiergehege, sonst war doch alles schön


----------



## kreuziger (15. Juni 2010)

so, noch ne halbe stunde kinderdienst dann mach ich mal los.

ich  bastel mir erstmal die hong kong funsel an´s helmchen. 
man sieht sich hoffentlich.

wer ist eigentlich alles am start?

droessi
diet
mein wenigkeit
???


----------



## Groudon (15. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mit unseren Leuten morgen Abend 18.30 Uhr mit dorte sein und mir die aktuelle Strecke zum 1. mal nun reinzuziehen. xD Lieber spät als nie.


----------



## thomaask (16. Juni 2010)

heute nachmittag ab ca. 17uhr gemütlich rollen
wer hat zeit und lust, wetter sieht ja supi aus.
kann hier aber erst wieder ab 16.30uhr vorbei schauen.


----------



## droessirider (16. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> gibt keine schlammlöcher - haben wir letztens alle trocken gefahren



hahahaha du fährst doch nur noch Mtb wenns trocken ist was willste denn da noch trocken fahren


----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

Waren heute auch da (nach einer Runden nen Platen ). Der dicke Schlamm runter zum Wildgatte rhat mich aber auch aus der Bahn geworfen... wenns Regnet hab ich da echt die A****karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (16. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich alles am start?
> 
> droessi
> diet
> ...



   Team 443

fahrt Ihr zusammen oder einzeln?


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Juni 2010)

@Kev...

Keiner Anderen Reifen zur Verfügung? ODer schnell noch welche kaufen


----------



## Iselz (16. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Waren heute auch da (nach einer Runden nen Platen ). Der dicke Schlamm runter zum Wildgatte rhat mich aber auch aus der Bahn geworfen... wenns Regnet hab ich da echt die A****karte



da gibts doch ab der dritten runde bestimmt auch mitten durch den schlamm wieder eine trockene spur


----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

mhm... hoffen wir es ^^

@floyd

hab noch nen FA Perf. hier rumliegen xD der kommt dann nur im schlimmsten Falle vorne drauf!

am meisten hat mich der Platten gestört - Schwalbe XX Schläuche - hier im Forum hatten bisher kaum jemand probleme... habe jetzt nach 1 loch noch 5 weitere löcher komischerweise (alle auf der Schlauchinneseite richtung Felgenbett) bekommen... immer geflickt -> rein in mantel -> 2bar -> pssssssssssssssssssssssssst -> neues Löchlein -.-

jetzt s wieder der 125gr Maxxis drinne xD vorne hällt der XX


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Juni 2010)

also ich geb auf schläuche gar nix...ich hab nen ganz einfachen ausm kaufland drin, da damals schnell einer her musste

naja Schwalbe FA wäre wirklich bissl übertrieben


----------



## droessirider (16. Juni 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Team 443
> 
> fahrt Ihr zusammen oder einzeln?



wir drei und ein bekannter von mir fahren im 4er Team warum fagst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werd wohl morgen Abend gegen 18 Uhr oder 18.30 Uhr nochmal oben sein auf der Strecke und mal 2 oder 3 Runden drehen (jenachdem wie der Schlauch hält ).

Vlt will jmd mit?


----------



## Kallesurf (16. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm... hoffen wir es ^^
> 
> @floyd
> 
> ...



liegst am Felgenband? oder und Schlauch zu alt?


----------



## Iselz (16. Juni 2010)

hihi, so kurz vor der angst "erwachen" die forumsmitglieder wieder


----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

@kallesurf

vlt hab ich ein Montagsmodell bekommen - der 125gr MAXXIS ist nun drinn und hält bei 2bar ! mal sehen wielange der XX vorne hält ^^

komischerweise kann ich jetzt auch ganz leicht das Karkassengewebe zw. dem Gummi im RK durchsehen -.- dabei hatte ich den jetz 2 wochen nur rumliegen


----------



## droessirider (16. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Waren heute auch da (nach einer Runden nen Platen ). Der dicke Schlamm runter zum Wildgatte rhat mich aber auch aus der Bahn geworfen... wenns Regnet hab ich da echt die A****karte



welcher dicke schlamm ich glaube du hast noch keinen richtigen schlamm auf der strecke erlebt hoffe es zwar nicht aber laut wetterbericht hast du am wochenende genug gelegenheit dazu so wie die strecke jetzt ist , ist sie im bestzustand  nur wenig regen genügt und der spaß fängt erst richtig an  am wildgatter kann man ja fast durch hämmern interessant wird der schlammige anstieg im wald wenns regnet der pure kraftkiller denke ich soweit ich das kenne wenn es richtig nass ist


----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> welcher dicke schlamm ich glaube du hast noch keinen richtigen schlamm auf der strecke erlebt hoffe es zwar nicht aber laut wetterbericht hast du am wochenende genug gelegenheit dazu so wie die strecke jetzt ist , ist sie im bestzustand  nur wenig regen genügt und der spaß fängt erst richtig an  am wildgatter kann man ja fast durch hämmern interessant wird der schlammige anstieg im wald wenns regnet der pure kraftkiller denke ich soweit ich das kenne wenn es richtig nass ist


 

das stimmt - der Anstieg ist mies

als ich dann am Wildgatter runter bin ging das auch ganz gut bis ~3/4 des Stückes - da hat es mir krass der VOrderrad wgegezogen


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Juni 2010)

also wir sind vor ca 3 wochen die strecke mehrmals abgefahren....als es so eeeeeeeeewig lang durchgeregnet hat...und es war der wahnsinn...

da ist das zurzeit am anstieg ein zuckerschlecken^^


----------



## droessirider (16. Juni 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> hihi, so kurz vor der angst "erwachen" die forumsmitglieder wieder



sieht so aus als hätten alle ausgeschlafen  angst hab ich keine nur das wetter :kotz:was die ansagen kotzt mich jetzt schon an kalt und so gar ne schön wie letztes Jahr bis auf den regen am sonntag  wars ja eigentlich ok oder?


----------



## Groudon (16. Juni 2010)

Dann beten wir mal ganz viel dass dem da oben die sonne ausm arsch scheint xD


----------



## kreuziger (16. Juni 2010)

heut abend war im wäldchen schon mehr los als gestern.  ich  konnte leider der  versuchung auch nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (16. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> heut abend war im wäldchen schon mehr los als gestern.  ich  konnte leider der  versuchung auch nicht wiederstehen.



hey du sack fahr dich ne kaputt heb dir was fürs regenrennen auf hihihi


----------



## kreuziger (16. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> hey du sack fahr dich ne kaputt heb dir was fürs regenrennen auf hihihi



hab nur ne tanke  gesucht an der ich  mein plasterad  mal putzen kann. hab  mich dann wohl irgendwie  verfahren.


----------



## Iselz (16. Juni 2010)

hehe, 

laut wetterbericht vom montag früh hätte es ab heute ja bis einschließlich wochenende regnen müssen. ich hoffe die regentage verschieben sich auf sonntag 18uhr oder so (dann haben wir auch ausreichend zeit für den abbau...)

so, gute nacht erstmal...


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Juni 2010)

Der WEtterbericht sieht ja nun schon bedeutend besser aus


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Der WEtterbericht sieht ja nun schon bedeutend besser aus


 
Solange es bis SO 10 Uhr trocken bleibt ist mir alles andere Rille. 


Wollte ja heute nochmal ne Runde drehen... so gegen 18 / 18.30 Uhr etwa. 

Mag vlt jmd mit?


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Juni 2010)

ich hock hier grad noch in hannover..ich bin ab morgen 12 uhr vor ort...aufbauen...und nachmittag dann paar runden drehen


----------



## thomaask (17. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> hahahaha du fährst doch nur noch Mtb wenns trocken ist was willste denn da noch trocken fahren



trocken von oben und das heißt noch lange nicht, das es von unten auch trocken ist 

samstag wirds ernst und alle kriechen wieder aus ihren löchern und melden sich zu wort


----------



## thomaask (17. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Solange es bis SO 10 Uhr trocken bleibt ist mir alles andere Rille.
> 
> 
> Wollte ja heute nochmal ne Runde drehen... so gegen 18 / 18.30 Uhr etwa.
> ...



ich käme mit


----------



## damista (17. Juni 2010)

ich hab vor am Samstag in Rabenstein zu fahren.. so von 12Uhr bis 12 Uhr Sonntag. Mache auch kleine Pausen.. Will einer mit? Uhrzeit ist in dem Zeitfenster frei wählbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2010)

mhm - ich denke, das lässt sich einrichten 

wird sicher ne tolle Fete ! bin gespannt, wie ich mich schlage


----------



## droessirider (20. Juni 2010)

haha Geschafft Heavy24 ist Geschichte und meine jungs und meine wenigkeit haben unseren thread ganz gut vertreten mit nem 13.platz bei den 4er Männern und jeder von uns mit runden 170km auf dem radcomputer rundenzeiten zwischen 18 min -23min 
auf Grund unseres ziels unter die ersten 30 zu kommen sind wir positiv überrascht so weit nach vorne gefahren zu sein 

Team Chemnitz...reloaded sind : Kreuziger , diet , virginia,droessirider 

Danke auch an den Damista und sein KSK EBM Race Team ihr seid ne Super Truppe nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder mit euch zusammen hat prima geklappt vielen dank für alles ( nächstes jahr funzt der notstromer besser )

Ebenfalls ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN an den Jacob-andreas fürs ewig konstante 24h wache Helferlein ohne den wir auf jeden Fall aufgeschmissen gewesen wären 
wenn du nächstes Jahr nicht als Einzelstarter fährst bekommst du nicht nur ein chemnitz...reloaded Tshirt sondern auch noch nen Boxenluder Aufdruck auf den Rücken 

so jetzt geh ich mal schlafen und noch bissel vom Rennen träumen


----------



## diet (20. Juni 2010)

Jup, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  
...war eine schöne Veranstaltung 
Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an unseren Helfer und unsere Nachbarn


----------



## Groudon (20. Juni 2010)

hehe ^^ war schon ne Runde sache =) ich kann zwar nur mit bissl was um die 70km auftrumpfen, aber ich bin über meine Rundenzeiten von um die 18minuten ganz zufrieden =) Konnte aber auch in der Nacht schlafen. ^^ Zu meiner Zufriedenheit war es ja trocken. =)

Hoffe ihr hattet alle MUCH FUN. Denn das is ja imma noch das wischdischsdä.


----------



## droessirider (20. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> hehe ^^ war schon ne Runde sache =) ich kann zwar nur mit bissl was um die 70km auftrumpfen, aber ich bin über meine Rundenzeiten von um die 18minuten ganz zufrieden =) Konnte aber auch in der Nacht schlafen. ^^ Zu meiner Zufriedenheit war es ja trocken. =)
> 
> Hoffe ihr hattet alle MUCH FUN. Denn das is ja imma noch das wischdischsdä.



Trotzdem Herzlichen glückwunsch an dein Team Gumball3000 zum 1.Platz
in der Firmenwertung wacker gekämpft und keine Zeit verschenkt


----------



## Kallesurf (20. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> haha Geschafft Heavy24 ist Geschichte und meine jungs und meine wenigkeit haben unseren thread ganz gut vertreten mit nem 13.platz bei den 4er Männern und jeder von uns mit runden 170km auf dem radcomputer rundenzeiten zwischen 18 min -23min
> auf Grund unseres ziels unter die ersten 30 zu kommen sind wir positiv überrascht so weit nach vorne gefahren zu sein
> 
> Team Chemnitz...reloaded sind : Kreuziger , diet , virginia,droessirider
> ...



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem Profi-Ergebnis.
Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wäre ich mal vorbei gekommen, schon wegen des Boxenluders 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (20. Juni 2010)

wir sind auch ganz gut durchgekommen und zufrieden mit unserer Leistung mit dem vorgefallenen Ereignissen.

LEider hatte 2 Leute bei uns technische defekt (Kettenriss auf ca der Hälfte der Strecke)

Nachts ist einer von uns gestürtzt und hat sich die hand verstaucht und heute Vormittag hat einer noch einen Kettenriss gehabt und mit vollspeed dadurch gegen einen Zaun gefahren. Leider muss er erstmal im Krankenhaus bleiben..

Es war trotzdem ein Super Event.

Unsere persönliche Hobbyfotografin hat ca 2.000 Fotos gemacht.

Ich werde diese die nächste Tage irgendwo mal hochladen.

Gern könnt ihr mir mal eure Nummer sagen und ich schau mal, was ich finde


----------



## kreuziger (21. Juni 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> wir sind auch ganz gut durchgekommen und zufrieden mit unserer Leistung mit dem vorgefallenen Ereignissen.
> 
> LEider hatte 2 Leute bei uns technische defekt (Kettenriss auf ca der Hälfte der Strecke)
> 
> ...



für welches team bist du eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juni 2010)

wird jetzt aufgezählt was alles im rennen verschlissen worden ist? ich glaub da wären wir gut dabei 

gratulation an alle die so gut durchgekommen sind, besonders an felix und seinen starken 5. platz.

vielen dank an alle die auf den trails so schnell platz gemacht haben und entschuldigung an alle bei denen es beim überholen doch etwas knapp geworden ist.


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wird jetzt aufgezählt was alles im rennen verschlissen worden ist? ich glaub da wären wir gut dabei
> 
> gratulation an alle die so gut durchgekommen sind, besonders an felix und seinen starken 5. platz.
> 
> vielen dank an alle die auf den trails so schnell platz gemacht haben und entschuldigung an alle bei denen es beim überholen doch etwas knapp geworden ist.



erzähl mir mehr!
Hast du etwa eine ganze Isa Verschlissen?


----------



## Iselz (21. Juni 2010)

nene, ich bin ganz geblieben 
wir mädels hatten keine defekte. allerdings wurde einmal vergessen den transponder nach dem umziehen dran zu machen, somit sind wir 5 runden "umsonst" gefahren  und ich hab auf dem papier 2 mal etwas länger für die runden gebraucht...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Juni 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> wir sind auch ganz gut durchgekommen und zufrieden mit unserer Leistung mit dem vorgefallenen Ereignissen.
> 
> LEider hatte 2 Leute bei uns technische defekt (Kettenriss auf ca der HÃ¤lfte der Strecke)
> 
> ...





das zahlt der aber im Krankenhaus selber oder..??

Denn fÃ¼r solchen UNFUG sich mutwillig in den Zaun zu hauen, Krankenhaus Behandlungskosten zu produzieren, dafÃ¼r sollte er auch selber finanziell in vollem Umfang gerade stehen...

Vom Arbeitgeber bekommt er hoffentlich NUR ne Abmahnung fÃ¼r solchen ScheiÃ.....obwohl wenn man bedenkt das es dem Arbeitgeber auch ne Stange GELD kostet, denn der hÃ¤ngt die nÃ¤chsten 6- Wochen in der Lohnfortzahlung und nicht nur das, er muÃ vielleicht noch zusÃ¤tzlich ne Arbeitskraft bezahlen. Also doppelte Kosten, da kÃ¶nnte man den eigentlich auch sofort kÃ¼ndigen.

Urlaub und Freizeit ist zur Erholung da, und nicht um sich MUTWILLIG zu verletzen.

Um was ging es da Ã¼berhaupt....hat man fÃ¼r den Sieg 10.000,-â¬ bekommen..??


----------



## Iselz (21. Juni 2010)

klaro, ne kette zerreißt man mit absicht. das ist nämlich schön gegen den zaun zu fahren. wenn du rad fährst geht scheinbar nichts kaputt oder fährst du nur 5km/h auf dem fußweg???


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich weis warum "er" auf meiner Ignorier Liste steht....
Und ich habe es bereut mir den letzten Post anzeigen zu lassen....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Juni 2010)

allein die Teilnahme an einer solchen Veranstaltung sollte vorab nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers erfolgen.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juni 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> allein die Teilnahme an einer solchen Veranstaltung sollte vorab nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers erfolgen.



Die Teilnahme am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr fordert glaub ich mehr Todesopfer und Verletzte als die Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen. Vermutlich sollte somit auch das Teilhaben bzw. Benutzen von Straßen und Gehwegen nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers erfolgen. 

P.S. ich lieg derzeit noch/wieder im Bett, ich hoffe das kann ich ohne Genehmigung von irgendwem machen. Die Gefahr mich zu verletzen schätze ich nämlich derzeit recht gering ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (21. Juni 2010)

genau und ich frag auch immer mutti ob ich heut mit dem rad raus darf 
Liest du dir manchmal durch was du schreibst Scalpel3000?
Ich denke wenn du der Meinung bist, solltest du nicht in nem MTB-Forum unterwegs sein. Verletzen kann man sich überall. Und was ich am Wochenende mache ist meinem Chef vollkommen egal. Hat ihn auch nicht zu interesieren. Ich mache nichts Ilegales und wenn ich beim Radfahren stürze passiert es halt. Deswegen gibt es Versicherungen.
Radfahren ist für mich erholung.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Die Teilnahme am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr fordert glaub ich mehr Todesopfer und Verletzte als die Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen. Vermutlich sollte somit auch das Teilhaben bzw. Benutzen von Straßen und Gehwegen nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers erfolgen.



ich weiß nicht ob sich von den ca. 300 Teilnehmern beim 24h Rennen prozentual gesehen mehr verletzen als die sogn. normalen Radler....


----------



## Iselz (21. Juni 2010)

wir sollten lieber alle auto fahren, da haben wir mehr knautschzone. aber da müssen wir den arbeitgeber fragen ob wir mehr CO2 produzieren dürfen...


----------



## kreuziger (21. Juni 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> das zahlt der aber im Krankenhaus selber oder..??
> 
> Denn für solchen UNFUG sich mutwillig in den Zaun zu hauen, Krankenhaus Behandlungskosten zu produzieren, dafür sollte er auch selber finanziell in vollem Umfang gerade stehen...
> 
> ...



bist du wirklich so ******** drauf oder provozierst du hier einfach nur? wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir echt das kotzen. frag mich echt was du dich hier in einem mtb-forum rumtreibst. 

@floyd0707
gute besserung an euren kumpel und alle anderen die das rennen  nicht unbeschadet überstanden haben.


----------



## Floyd0707 (21. Juni 2010)

@kreuziger... Danke

ich würde sagen back2topic und lasst ihn einfach reden.

Er ist mir Zu primitiv


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juni 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> @kreuziger... Danke
> 
> ich würde sagen back2topic und lasst ihn einfach reden.
> 
> Er ist mir Zu primitiv



wie erkan schon sagte: ignorier-liste und gut ist 

wenn ich derzeit so aus dem fenster schaue bin ich echt froh, dass wir letzte woche alle fein aufgegessen haben und besten wetter fürs rennen hatten. weder zu warm, nachts nicht zu kalt und die ganze zeit kein einzigerr tropfen von oben.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> genau und ich frag auch immer mutti ob ich heut mit dem rad raus darf
> Liest du dir manchmal durch was du schreibst Scalpel3000?
> Ich denke wenn du der Meinung bist, solltest du nicht in nem MTB-Forum unterwegs sein. Verletzen kann man sich überall. Und was ich am Wochenende mache ist meinem Chef vollkommen egal. Hat ihn auch nicht zu interesieren. Ich mache nichts Ilegales und wenn ich beim Radfahren stürze passiert es halt. Deswegen gibt es Versicherungen.
> Radfahren ist für mich erholung.



erzähl das mal deinen Arbeitgeber..
1. Du zahlst Geld für ein Rennen, wobei es um die goldenen Ananas geht. 
2. kannst dich an dem WE nicht von der Arbeitswoche ausruhen
3. Arbeitsausfall nach Sturz, vielleicht für 6- Wochen oder länger, Folgeschäden mal ausgeschlossen.
4. Arbeitgeber hängt für max. 6-Wochen in der Lohnfortzahlung, das tut weh.
5. Braucht um dich zu ersetzen einen gleichwertigen Mitarbeiter der deine Arbeit erledigt, doppelter Lohn.
6. Die Krankenkasse soll den Mist auch noch voll bezahlen

na, was soll daran positiv oder primitiv sein..... und wo ist die Erholung...


----------



## diet (21. Juni 2010)

Schließt euch alle in den Keller ein, draußen in der großen, weiten Welt besteht erhöhte Sturz,- und Unfallgefahr! 
...vergesst aber nicht das Licht anzuschalten und für den Fall eines Stromausfalls ne Taschenlampe mit genügend Ersatzbatterien mitzunehmen.
*Und vor allem die schriftliche Genehmigung*.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juni 2010)

und vorallem lest euch NICHT die beiträge von scalpel durch falls euch sowas aufregt. denn durch aufregung und stress besteht die gefahr von erhöhtem blutdruck und somit folgeerkrankungen die die krankenkasse zu zahlen hat. oder wird die rechnung dann auch an den "verursacher" geschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (21. Juni 2010)

Glaub ich werd mich wohl demnächst auch von Frauen fern halten, denn die bringen mein Blut und meinen Körper ebenfalls in gefährliche Regionen 


...obwohl, es ist zu schöön


----------



## kreuziger (21. Juni 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> erzähl das mal deinen Arbeitgeber..
> 1. Du zahlst Geld für ein Rennen, wobei es um die goldenen Ananas geht.
> 2. kannst dich an dem WE nicht von der Arbeitswoche ausruhen
> 3. Arbeitsausfall nach Sturz, vielleicht für 6- Wochen oder länger, Folgeschäden mal ausgeschlossen.
> ...



wie wärs wenn du dich mal beim arbeitgeberverband bewirbst!
da kannste dich auch gern 24 std. am tag, 7 tage die woche voll einbringen. wäre doch bestimmt was  für dich.


----------



## spirello (21. Juni 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> erzähl das mal deinen Arbeitgeber..
> 1. Du zahlst Geld für ein Rennen, wobei es um die goldenen Ananas geht.
> 2. kannst dich an dem WE nicht von der Arbeitswoche ausruhen
> 3. Arbeitsausfall nach Sturz, vielleicht für 6- Wochen oder länger, Folgeschäden mal ausgeschlossen.
> ...



So hat jedes Forum seinen Troll


----------



## Virginia (21. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

so war gestern ein sehr schönes Rennen. Nochmal Glückwunsch an alle die gut durchgekommen sind und gute Genesung an denen, die ein paar Wunden davon getragen haben. 
Mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch so ansteht.

Danke nochmal an Thomas K., Mike und Thomas B.


----------



## kreuziger (21. Juni 2010)

Virginia schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> so war gestern ein sehr schönes Rennen. Nochmal Glückwunsch an alle die gut durchgekommen sind und gute Genesung an denen, die ein paar Wunden davon getragen haben.
> Mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch so ansteht.
> ...



es war mir eine ehre.. danke auch hier noch mal an unser boxenluder jacob andreas


----------



## Virginia (21. Juni 2010)

stimmt natürlich auch noch unserem Mädchen für alles vielen Dank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (21. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> gratulation an alle die so gut durchgekommen sind, besonders an felix und seinen starken 5. platz.


danke! mir geht es schon wieder ausgesprochen gut. hätte nicht gedacht dass sich mein körper (besonders mein hintern) so schnell wieder erholt. überhaupt war ich erstaunt dass ich sonst keine schmerzen hatte. es war zwar teilweise sehr hart, besonders von ca. 5-9Uhr ging die zeit schleppend voran und jede kleine bodenwelle und wurzel hat geschmerzt bei der man im sattel saß, aber im Vergleich zum 8ter-team mit den ganzen wartezeiten, aufwärmen, zeitplanung, grenzwertige fahrweise, etc. war das viel weniger stressig. Habe auch keine Gels, Riegel etc. gegessen nur Brot, Kuchen, Obst. Ich denke es wäre auch noch ein bisschen mehr gegangen, wenn man noch weniger/keine pausen macht (d.h. immer während der fahrt essen) und in den pausen weniger rumtrödelt. Am besten ist es wahrscheinlich keine Pausen zu machen dafür etwas langsamer zu fahren...

wünsche allen noch gute und schnelle erholung


----------



## droessirider (21. Juni 2010)

ja wie schon gesagt von einigen anderen Gute Besserung an alle Sturzopfer 
 Ich denke scalpel3000 sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen 
weil sich in der anoymen Welt des forums mit seinem nicname aufspielt und im waren Leben bestimmt ne ganz kleine Nummer ist der zu hause von der Frau den Arsch voll kriegt wenn er sich beim radeln dreckig macht 
oder er ist nur neidig das er nicht da war  ?

@isa : Gratulation zum sieg der 4er Mädels auch wenn ihr leider keine Konkurenz hattet trotzdem super Leistung


----------



## droessirider (21. Juni 2010)

fee schrieb:


> danke! mir geht es schon wieder ausgesprochen gut. hätte nicht gedacht dass sich mein körper (besonders mein hintern) so schnell wieder erholt. überhaupt war ich erstaunt dass ich sonst keine schmerzen hatte. es war zwar teilweise sehr hart, besonders von ca. 5-9Uhr ging die zeit schleppend voran und jede kleine bodenwelle und wurzel hat geschmerzt bei der man im sattel saß, aber im Vergleich zum 8ter-team mit den ganzen wartezeiten, aufwärmen, zeitplanung, grenzwertige fahrweise, etc. war das viel weniger stressig. Habe auch keine Gels, Riegel etc. gegessen nur Brot, Kuchen, Obst. Ich denke es wäre auch noch ein bisschen mehr gegangen, wenn man noch weniger/keine pausen macht (d.h. immer während der fahrt essen) und in den pausen weniger rumtrödelt. Am besten ist es wahrscheinlich keine Pausen zu machen dafür etwas langsamer zu fahren...
> 
> wünsche allen noch gute und schnelle erholung



RESPECT!!!!!Super Dein 5.Platz der Wahnsinn Gratuliere  
mit dem Arsch hast du recht dachte auch ne das er sich so schnell erholt denke werd am Mittwoch mal ne kleine Runde nach der Arbeit drehen aber bestimmt nicht in Rabenstein


----------



## fee (21. Juni 2010)

danke auch noch an die unterstützung einiger zuschauer, den einzigen den ich optisch identifizieren konnte war stefan (aka erkan1894) und seine begleitung


----------



## Randon (21. Juni 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> allein die Teilnahme an einer solchen Veranstaltung sollte vorab nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers erfolgen.



Allein die Veröffentlichung deiner Posts sollte vorab nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung von mindestens 3 Mods erfolgen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen die würde verweigert.

Im übrigen, wenn du hier völlig sinnfrei und vor allem grundlos Leute anpissen möchtest: geh näher ran! Vielleicht prallt ja mal was zurück, da haste dann auch was davon. Ist sicher spassiger als wenn dir bei der Passiverholung im atomsicheren Bunker ein Bike umkippt und auf den Fuss fällt.

Du darfst dir übrigens auf die Fahnen schreiben mich mit deinen Kommentaren aufgeregt zu haben, mein Puls war höher als bei nem 100km Marathon. Ach du Schreck, jetzt habe ich meinen Chef gar nicht gefragt ob ich mich in meiner zur Erholung gedachten Freizeit aufregen und einen Herzinfarkt riskieren darf - und die Krankenkasse auch nicht.


----------



## jakob-andreas (21. Juni 2010)

Virginia schrieb:


> stimmt natürlich auch noch unserem Mädchen für alles vielen Dank...



also erstens bin ich kein mädchen und zweitens hatte ich doch fast nix zu tun! ihr seid gefahren wie die bekloppten, keine pannen gehabt und mir ein super geiles wochenende beschehrt! auch wenn ich nich geschlafen hab - das war es echt wert!
auch von mir glückwunsch an alle beteiligten, überhaupt bei solch einem rennen durchzuhalten! oder wie man auf neu-deutsch sagt: massive respect! ihr habt doch nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank !


----------



## recon09 (21. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir die Glückwünsche für das gute Abschneiden beim 24h-Rennen. 
Ich hab mir das zwar nur von außen mal angeschaut, aber war schon echt beeindruckend. 
War dann ab der 22. Stunde an der Strecke und hab viele Bilder gemacht. 
War echt erstaunt, wie fit da einige noch warn 

Wenn irgendwer Bilder ham will, kann er oder sie mir mal schreiben. Ich hab viele un weiß aber meist ne wer zu welcher Nummer gehört^^


----------



## thomaask (21. Juni 2010)

eröffnet doch einfach einen Scalpel3000 gedächtnisthread 
und dann zurück zum thema, nämlich rad fahren


----------



## damista (21. Juni 2010)

Nun denn.. als einer der letzten hier melde ich mich zumindest gesund zurück. Munter noch lange nicht. 1x3h Schalf und dann nochmal weniger als 5h mit anschließenden 13h Arbeit sind nicht gerade Genesungswürdig. Aber was soll´s

Ich gratuliere erst mal unseren direkten Zeltnachbarn! Ganz dicken Glückwunsch zu Eurem 13. Platz. Hättet ihr euch 12min mehr Zeit gelassen, hätten wir gemeinsam übers Ziel fahren können. Aber ihr wolltet ja schon nachts nicht mal zum Gruppenkuscheln kommen. Wie´s aussieht gibt es auch für uns wirklich nochmal ein nächstes Jahr... Aber danach dann wirlich nur noch Kids-Race 
Ebenfalls Glückwunsch an den Groudon mit seinem Team!
Und beim Fee weiß ich nicht ob ich "Glückwunsch" schreiben soll, oder "der hat doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrannk" . Such dir was aus - ist eigentlich beides positiv!

Hat der Basti das erlangte Holz oder Blech inwischen überwunden?

Und zum Schluss der Dame im Feld einen Glückwunsch! Egal wie! Das mit dem Transponder wäre mir auch fast nach em Duschen passiert. Zum Glück hat mich ein Sockenwechsel grad noch rechtzeitig dran erinnert


----------



## Kallesurf (22. Juni 2010)

von mir auch noch mal großen Respekt allen Beteiligten (irre was da einige für Zeiten hingelegt haben) und eine gute Erholung.
Gegen den gemeinen Forumtroll hilft sicher strenge Ignoranz.

Angenehme Woche allen Radlern hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finisher08 (22. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> haha Geschafft Heavy24 ist Geschichte und meine jungs und meine wenigkeit haben unseren thread ganz gut vertreten mit nem 13.platz bei den 4er Männern und jeder von uns mit runden 170km auf dem radcomputer rundenzeiten zwischen 18 min -23min
> auf Grund unseres ziels unter die ersten 30 zu kommen sind wir positiv überrascht so weit nach vorne gefahren zu sein
> 
> Team Chemnitz...reloaded sind : Kreuziger , diet , virginia,droessirider
> ...




Hallo, gratuliere euch für die saubere Platzierung - Klasse !


----------



## thomaask (22. Juni 2010)

Feierabendtouren

ich für meinen teil fahre lieber in gemeinschaft, als immer nur allein
ausserdem kenne ich mich in chemnitz und umgebung noch nicht wirklich aus

was haltet ihr also davon regelmässig gemütliche Feierabendrunden zu drehen ?
das betrift meist die berufstätige bevölkerung, die hier im forum vertreten ist, was nicht heißen soll, das andere ausgeschlossen sind 
vielleicht könnte man dies auch nutzen, um ein bisschen fahrtechnik zu üben. da könnte basti evtl. sein wissen einbringen 
sicher hat der eine oder andere evtl. bestimmte stellen, wo er absteigt. diese stellen könnte man ja in touren einbauen und an bestimmten stellen etwas länger verweilen, keine stunden, aber minuten.
ausserdem soll dies auch an diejenigen gerichtet sein, die hier evtl. nur mitlesen und sich vielleicht nicht trauen mit anderen hier im forum zu fahren, weil sie langsamer sind als die "rennfahrer" hier.

ich würde allgemein den MITTWOCH vorschlagen, da ist wochenbergfest
START immer so 17uhr im stadtgebiet oder stadtgrenze
so eine runde sollte zwischen 30 und 40km lang sein
ANKUNFT sollte vor der dämmerung sein

je nach dem wie die resonanz ist, würde ich gleich morgen damit anfangen


----------



## droessirider (22. Juni 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Nun denn.. als einer der letzten hier melde ich mich zumindest gesund zurück. Munter noch lange nicht. 1x3h Schalf und dann nochmal weniger als 5h mit anschließenden 13h Arbeit sind nicht gerade Genesungswürdig. Aber was soll´s
> 
> Ich gratuliere erst mal unseren direkten Zeltnachbarn! Ganz dicken Glückwunsch zu Eurem 13. Platz. Hättet ihr euch 12min mehr Zeit gelassen, hätten wir gemeinsam übers Ziel fahren können. Aber ihr wolltet ja schon nachts nicht mal zum Gruppenkuscheln kommen. Wie´s aussieht gibt es auch für uns wirklich nochmal ein nächstes Jahr... Aber danach dann wirlich nur noch Kids-Race




Danke Danke wir haben uns Mühe gegeben euch zu Ärgern vorallem dein Kollege der mit mir raus musste hat sich nach den zwei Runden immer so schön geärgert das er mich ne gekriegt hat  aber fürs Kidsrace hatte ich doch das Laufrad vom Junior schon mit, war eigentlich als Ersatzrad fürs Team gedacht aber die wollten das ne 
Wir wollten ja kuscheln aber der Mike war so schnell da war keine Zeit dazu immer wieder radfahren wenn doch der Hintern schon weh tat 
und kalt wars och noch


----------



## damista (23. Juni 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Wir wollten ja kuscheln aber der Mike war so schnell da war keine Zeit dazu immer wieder radfahren wenn doch der Hintern schon weh tat
> und kalt wars och noch


Hättest den Mike eben noch ne Runde mehr drehen lassen. Dir hätte dein hintern weniger weh getan und zeit zum wärmen wäre auch gewesen


----------



## diet (23. Juni 2010)

Hey hey, nachts war ich nu auch ne mehr so schnell. Hab wohl zu viel Müdigkeit der letzten Woche in den Knochen gehabt. 
Allerdings ham se mich ja schon ne Extrarunde drehen lassen  ...vielen Dank für den Sonnenaufgang  war schön.


----------



## kreuziger (23. Juni 2010)

guten morgen der herr


----------



## Virginia (23. Juni 2010)

diet wir wollten nicht das Du so lange pause hast.


----------



## kreuziger (23. Juni 2010)

Virginia schrieb:


> diet wir wollten nicht das Du so lange pause hast.



der olle jakob war schuld. der ist überhaupt an allem schuld.


----------



## jakob-andreas (23. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> der olle jakob war schuld. der ist überhaupt an allem schuld.



jaja, immer auf die kleinen! die sich nich wehren können! ganz toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finisher08 (24. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> Feierabendtouren
> 
> ich für meinen teil fahre lieber in gemeinschaft, als immer nur allein
> ausserdem kenne ich mich in chemnitz und umgebung noch nicht wirklich aus
> ...



Das klingt nicht schlecht würde mich auf jedem Fall mit anschließen, jetzt geht es aber erst mal 3 Wochen in Urlaub , so Mitte Juli würde ich mich noch mal melden.


----------



## Kallesurf (25. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> Feierabendtouren
> 
> ich für meinen teil fahre lieber in gemeinschaft, als immer nur allein
> ausserdem kenne ich mich in chemnitz und umgebung noch nicht wirklich aus
> ...



Feine Sache, aber Mittwoch ist doch auch BB Runde, wäre doch ein anderer Tag besser?
VG Thomas


----------



## thomaask (25. Juni 2010)

finisher08 schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht schlecht würde mich auf jedem Fall mit anschließen, jetzt geht es aber erst mal 3 Wochen in Urlaub , so Mitte Juli würde ich mich noch mal melden.



hab mal ein extra fred eröffnet
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469479



Kallesurf schrieb:


> Feine Sache, aber Mittwoch ist doch auch BB Runde, wäre doch ein anderer Tag besser?
> VG Thomas



nun ja, ich weiß, aber ich nehme an, das die unter gemütlich nicht das gleiche verstehen wie ich 
ausserdem gehts bei denen erst 19uhr los


----------



## Lilalisa (25. Juni 2010)

bei der feierabendrunde wär ich bestimmt auch mal dabei, je nachdem wie anstrengend der uni-kurs am dienstag war;-)

hat jemand lust am sonntag vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehen?? so 2-3 stunden?


----------



## damista (25. Juni 2010)

Lust ja, aber keine Zeit. Muss da leider mal arbeiten. Heute Abend wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Randon (25. Juni 2010)

Lilalisa schrieb:


> hat jemand lust am sonntag vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehen?? so 2-3 stunden?



die hier

los gehts dann

jetzt besser herr hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (25. Juni 2010)

setzt mal nen ordentlichen Link rein udn keine Antwort auf Thomas sein Thread.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juni 2010)

Lilalisa schrieb:


> bei der feierabendrunde wär ich bestimmt auch mal dabei, je nachdem wie anstrengend der uni-kurs am dienstag war;-)
> 
> hat jemand lust am sonntag vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehen?? so 2-3 stunden?



Meld!
Aber wohin, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar mehr leute aus dem Forum.
wenn es genug sind kann man ja, die Tour ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt splitten. wenn du nich soo viel zeit hast...


----------



## thomaask (25. Juni 2010)

Lilalisa schrieb:


> bei der feierabendrunde wär ich bestimmt auch mal dabei, je nachdem wie anstrengend der uni-kurs am dienstag war;-)



wie der name schon sagt, solln es feierabendrunden sein. bedeutet quassi, das man vorher den ganzen tag arbeiten war.
soll zwar kein rumgammeln auf'm fahrrad werden, aber es gibt auch keine punkte für den, der als erster am berg oben ist.
tempo soll so sein, das man sich auch nebenbei unterhalten kann/ könnte



Lilalisa schrieb:


> hat jemand lust am sonntag vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehen?? so 2-3 stunden?





erkan1984 schrieb:


> Meld!
> Aber wohin, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar mehr leute aus dem Forum.
> wenn es genug sind kann man ja, die Tour ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt splitten. wenn du nich soo viel zeit hast...



wenns wetter passt wären wir evtl. dabei, aber darf gern etwas mehr als 3 std. gehen


----------



## Groudon (25. Juni 2010)

würde gern =( aber ich  besuch einen gute Freundin in DD =)

hab ja jetzt aber och 6 Wochen frei *hehe* hab daher vieeeeel Zeit ^^ und kann auch mal vormittags fahren


----------



## Lilalisa (25. Juni 2010)

wär halt gerne bis ca 13 uhr wieder zurück, damit ich rechtzeitig zum fußballschauen komme


----------



## thomaask (25. Juni 2010)

HEUTE, Samstag 26.06.2010
ca. 13/ 14 uhr für 3 bis 4h
treff an einem zentralen punkt - je nach dem wen ich begleiten darf
locker rollen, wälder erkunden, neues enddecken


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich mich auchmal anbieten!
Start so gegen 13.30-14uhr ab Uni
Ich will nach Thalheim über Geyer...
Bis Chemnitz so ca 70km.
Wobei ich in Thalheim abbiegen würde.
Je nach Tempo sollte mit ca 4h++ gerechnet werden.
Tempo möchte ich eher als "zügig" festsetzten.
Jemand Kevin?Jakob?....


----------



## jakob-andreas (26. Juni 2010)

ich würde gern, hab aber keine zeit. eigentlich dürfte ich schon gar nicht mehr zu hause sein. naja, ich schlaf halt gerne 
viel spaß wünsch ich euch trotzdem!


----------



## thomaask (26. Juni 2010)

naja, ich seh schon, am ende kocht jeder wieder sein eigenes süppchen


----------



## Groudon (26. Juni 2010)

Welches UNIgebäude meinst du denn? Das auf der Straße-der-Nationen oder das auf der Reichenheiner Straße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (26. Juni 2010)

wer fährt denn morgen alles nach lengenfeld?

da könnte man sich ja vielleicht zusammschließen wegen hinkomm...

vg michael


----------



## Lilalisa (26. Juni 2010)

also, wär super wenn sich jemand finden würde der morgen mit mir ne runde mtb fährt 
bei uhrzeit/treffpunkt/strecke bin ich relativ flexibel, hauptsache ich bin bis spätestens 13.30 wieder daheim...


----------



## thomaask (26. Juni 2010)

Lilalisa schrieb:


> also, wär super wenn sich jemand finden würde der morgen mit mir ne runde mtb fährt
> bei uhrzeit/treffpunkt/strecke bin ich relativ flexibel, hauptsache ich bin bis spätestens 13.30 wieder daheim...



frag mal den kallesurf, der will vormittag bei zeiten mal die abm strecke fahren, damit er zum mittag wieder da ist.

ausserdem sind wir hier ein fahrradforum ... also nix fußball


----------



## _FROST_ (26. Juni 2010)

chemitzer zu grüße XD


----------



## thomaask (26. Juni 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> chemitzer zu grüße XD



hä ?


----------



## Randon (26. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> hä ?



ja genau! nochemma hä!


----------



## _FROST_ (27. Juni 2010)

egal war einfach ein rein wurf


----------



## droessirider (27. Juni 2010)

ja ich fahre morgen äh heute bissel rad am vormittag will ca um 12.00 uhr wiedr zu hause sein bin auch ne schnell da ich meinen großen sohn im Anhänger mit habe  so zu sagen meine geheime krafttrainingseinheit  weiß leider noch ne wo ich hin will auf jeden ne so sehr weit und trail mit nem hänger auch nur bedingt möglich  also bei mir spaßfactor relativ niedrig eher grundlage schön langsam und mehr oder weniger waldautobahn 
starte gegen 9.00-9.30 uhr treffen könnte man sich am richter gartenmarkt auf der weststraße ?!


----------



## thomaask (27. Juni 2010)

startet heute jemand am späteren vormittag ?

@erkan, was ist damit


erkan1984 schrieb:


> Aber wohin, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar mehr leute aus dem Forum.
> wenn es genug sind kann man ja, die Tour ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt splitten. wenn du nich soo viel zeit hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilalisa (27. Juni 2010)

hey! treffe mich mit recon09 um 9.30 an der mensa reichenhainerstr., also ich würd mich freuen wenn noch jemand mitkommt


----------



## Lilalisa (27. Juni 2010)

können bestimmt auch noch etwas warten, falls das zu knapp wird 
strecke steht noch nicht fest


----------



## thomaask (27. Juni 2010)

ja, viel zu knapp. sitzt gerade beim frühstück


----------



## kreuziger (27. Juni 2010)

wie ist eigentlich grad das wetter in chemnitz? bin grad bei der buckligen verwandtschaft in bayern.


----------



## thomaask (27. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich grad das wetter in chemnitz? bin grad bei der buckligen verwandtschaft in bayern.



optimal
blauer himmel, sonnenschein, 22° im schatten, trocken


----------



## racing_basti (27. Juni 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich grad das wetter in chemnitz? bin grad bei der buckligen verwandtschaft in bayern.



aktuell 23°C, keine Wolken - perfekt zum Crossen, gleich gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (27. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aktuell 23°C, keine Wolken - perfekt zum Crossen, gleich gehts los



ich werd mal ne runde an der donau entlang drehen. ist echt  supi zum grundlage trainieren.


----------



## _FROST_ (27. Juni 2010)

würde gerne mit kommen aber rad im arsch


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> startet heute jemand am späteren vormittag ?
> 
> @erkan, was ist damit



tut mir leid, ich habe heute schon anderes vor!


----------



## Iselz (27. Juni 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> würde gerne mit kommen aber rad im arsch



autsch


----------



## Iselz (27. Juni 2010)

vorgeschmack für den unikurs am dienstag 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaA3YwDPUFs"]YouTube- Crossen rund um Chemnitz[/nomedia]


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2010)

darf man auch als armer Schüler mitkommen ? =) video is echt geil  ABER der Basti lässt doch da nicht etwa das Hinterrad schleifen... wir machen noch den Wald kaputt oO xD


----------



## Iselz (27. Juni 2010)

naja, das laub habe ich dann jedes mal wieder so hingelegt wie es vorher war


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2010)

xD darf man als nicht-student mitfahren? Und wenn ja, wann & wo?


----------



## racing_basti (27. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> xD darf man als nicht-student mitfahren? Und wenn ja, wann & wo?



wir können die tour ja andermal an einem wochenende nochmal "alle" gemeinsam unter die stollenreifen nehmen. sind ein paar schöne stellen dabei bei denen sich auch etwas zeit zum üben lohnt.


----------



## Der alte Sack (27. Juni 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> YouTube- Crossen rund um Chemnitz



is`nen rundkurs - oder warum fahrt ihr das alles mehrmals ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (27. Juni 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> vorgeschmack für den unikurs am dienstag
> 
> YouTube- Crossen rund um Chemnitz



wo wart ihr denn da ?


----------



## Iselz (27. Juni 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> is`nen rundkurs - oder warum fahrt ihr das alles mehrmals ?



nu, er hatte 50km und 1050hm


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wir können die tour ja andermal an einem wochenende nochmal "alle" gemeinsam unter die stollenreifen nehmen. sind ein paar schöne stellen dabei bei denen sich auch etwas zeit zum üben lohnt.


 

würde mich freuen =) bissl Fahrtechnik üben is imma gut xD hab ich gestern bei einer unverhofften Treppe gemerkt  zum Glück heil drübba ^^


----------



## thomaask (27. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wir können die tour ja andermal an einem wochenende nochmal "alle" gemeinsam unter die stollenreifen nehmen. sind ein paar schöne stellen dabei bei denen sich auch etwas zeit zum üben lohnt.



gute idee 
melde mich mal schon an 


zufällig jemand hier, der noch lust hat rum zu rollern, 2h ?


----------



## racing_basti (27. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wo wart ihr denn da ?



an den hängen im zwönitztal

wer sich gerade fragt, wieso "crossen"?
schaut einfach mal bei 1:27min: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuLK22sSal4"]YouTube- MAD MAIK Â»verfahrenÂ«[/nomedia]


----------



## thomaask (28. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> an den hängen im zwönitztal



ist das oberhalb von thalheim, in dem wald, wo wir letztens beim fahrtechniktraining waren.

wann gehtn die uni-runde morgen los und kann man sich da auch als nicht-student anschliessen ?


----------



## racing_basti (28. Juni 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist das oberhalb von thalheim, in dem wald, wo wir letztens beim fahrtechniktraining waren.
> 
> wann gehtn die uni-runde morgen los und kann man sich da auch als nicht-student anschliessen ?



ich zitier mich mal wieder selbst



racing_basti schrieb:


> wir können die tour ja andermal an einem wochenende nochmal "alle" gemeinsam unter die stollenreifen nehmen. sind ein paar schöne stellen dabei bei denen sich auch etwas zeit zum üben lohnt.



die abfahrten finden sich allesamt im unteren teil des schönen zwönitztals


----------



## jakob-andreas (28. Juni 2010)

ja, is schon cool, wenn man selbst seinen namen unter ein zitat schreiben kann 

aber mal kurz was anderes:
einem freund von mir ist sein mtb geklaut worden. es ist ein weißes steppenwolf taiga. ich habe es selbst nur einmal gesehen, deshalb kann ich es leider nicht ausführlich beschreiben. und da er auch nicht so ein mtb-freak ist wie wir hier, konnte er mir leider auch mit details nicht dienen. ich wollts nur mal gesagt haben. falls also jemand ein eben solches sieht, ich freu mich über ne pm (auch wenn ich weiß, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit es wiederzusehen recht klein ist)!

also dann, euch noch nen schönen abend!


----------



## thomaask (28. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich zitier mich mal wieder selbst
> 
> 
> 
> die abfahrten finden sich allesamt im unteren teil des schönen zwönitztals




ahhhhhh ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle 
Wie sieht es denn nun am Mittwoch aus?
Wer kommt alles mit, wohin soll es gehen und überhaupt und so 
Wäre schön wenn es erst so gegen 17.30 Uhr losgeht.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die abfahrten finden sich allesamt im unteren teil des schönen zwönitztals



ähm was definierst du als unteren Teil?
Kennst du dich ein wenig in der Amtsberger/ Kemtauer ecke aus?
Wie suchen dort immer mal nach schönen abfahrten.
Schneller gehts natürlich wenn man jemand dabei hat der schon bissl mehr wie wir kennt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (28. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ähm was definierst du als unteren Teil?
> Kennst du dich ein wenig in der Amtsberger/ Kemtauer ecke aus?
> Wie suchen dort immer mal nach schönen abfahrten.
> Schneller gehts natürlich wenn man jemand dabei hat der schon bissl mehr wie wir kennt.
> ...



Hey Rob, der Basti ist ein Racer der eher die ganz leichten schnellen Bikes (bis auf eine etwas längere Ausnahme) bevorzugt. Mit den leichten Dingern ist er bergab auch richtig flink und technisch unterwegs. Aber das was wir suchen geht damit echt nicht mehr. 

Kannst mich da natürlich gern berichtigen Basti.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juni 2010)

habe ich schon befürchtet.
Wie schaut es bei dir am WE aus?


----------



## thomaask (29. Juni 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> Wie sieht es denn nun am Mittwoch aus?
> Wer kommt alles mit, wohin soll es gehen und überhaupt und so
> Wäre schön wenn es erst so gegen 17.30 Uhr losgeht.



ich käme mit, wohin auch immer
17:30uhr wäre für mich kein thema


----------



## racing_basti (29. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ähm was definierst du als unteren Teil?
> Kennst du dich ein wenig in der Amtsberger/ Kemtauer ecke aus?
> Wie suchen dort immer mal nach schönen abfahrten.
> Schneller gehts natürlich wenn man jemand dabei hat der schon bissl mehr wie wir kennt.
> ...



ich vermute die downhillstrecke in kemtau kennt ihr schon, oder? 

alles andere müsste ich zwischen kemtau, dittersdorf und amtsberg auch einfach ausprobieren. 

wobei einen traileinstieg hab ich letztens noch gesehen, bin dort aber nicht runter. evtl. find ich den ja wieder 



Randon schrieb:


> Hey Rob, der Basti ist ein Racer der eher die ganz leichten schnellen Bikes (bis auf eine etwas längere Ausnahme) bevorzugt. Mit den leichten Dingern ist er bergab auch richtig flink und technisch unterwegs. Aber das was wir suchen geht damit echt nicht mehr.
> 
> Kannst mich da natürlich gern berichtigen Basti.



Das stimmt schon so...

Aber es macht natürlich auch mal Spaß und ist förderlich für die Bergabtechnik wenn man mal hinter jemand mit deutlich mehr Federweg gen Tal fährt. Nur Sprünge sollten halt nicht unbedingt dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juni 2010)

ja die strecke kennen wir schon recht gut 
naja von Dittersdorf aus solte es ja schon einiges richtung Zwönitztal oder Einsiedel geben. Bergauf geht dort meist lang genug

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ja die strecke kennen wir schon recht gut
> naja von Dittersdorf aus solte es ja schon einiges richtung Zwönitztal oder Einsiedel geben. Bergauf geht dort meist lang genug
> 
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.



bergauf ist man doch dort immer wieder recht fix - je nach rad 
da kann man doch locker 10 verschiedene bergabvarianten am tag ausprobieren 

vielleicht mach ich ja demnächst mal ne erkundungsfahrt in der ecke. wobei ich mir eher noch ein paar sachen an der anderen hangseite vorstellen kann. richtung kamerun runter hab ich noch ein paar recht schmale, recht steile "pfade" gesehen. evtl. sind da ja noch ein paar brauchbare sachen dabei. wenn für mich was unfahrbar ist geb ich dir bescheid, ich denke dann fängt der spaß bei euch erst richtig an


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juni 2010)

bei ner ekundungstour bin ich gerne mit dabei.
Geht bei mir leider nur am WE, da ich sonst in München bin.

Ist halt nur die Frage ob ich mit meinem dicken Rad nicht zu langsam für dich bin.
Hätte auch noch jemand der bestimmt mit fährt.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bei ner ekundungstour bin ich gerne mit dabei.
> Geht bei mir leider nur am WE, da ich sonst in München bin.
> 
> Ist halt nur die Frage ob ich mit meinem dicken Rad nicht zu langsam für dich bin.
> Hätte auch noch jemand der bestimmt mit fährt.



ich frag mal isa was bei uns am kommenden wochenende so geplant ist. vielleicht lässt sich da ja schon was machen - das wetter soll ja traumhaft werden/bleiben.
ich denke mal tempomäßig werden wir schon keine probleme bekommen, wir fahren ja nicht mit startnummer am lenker, oder?


----------



## Iselz (29. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich frag mal isa was bei uns am kommenden wochenende so geplant ist


nüx
@XC01... wir sind dabei


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Juni 2010)

ich bitte auch!


----------



## Iselz (29. Juni 2010)

klar. holst mich eigentlich ab (jetze)?


----------



## _FROST_ (29. Juni 2010)

gehts jezt um dh fahren oder aussdauer????so 30km?


----------



## Randon (29. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bei ner ekundungstour bin ich gerne mit dabei.
> Geht bei mir leider nur am WE, da ich sonst in München bin.
> 
> Ist halt nur die Frage ob ich mit meinem dicken Rad nicht zu langsam für dich bin.
> Hätte auch noch jemand der bestimmt mit fährt.



da musste dir keine Sorgen machen bei Isa und Basti: mich haben die auch am Leben gelassen als ich zum Mountainbikertreffen die Hardtailracingtruppe mit dem Freerider geguidet habe. Und nette Leute sind das auch.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juni 2010)

aso du bist schon auf transalp sonst wärst doch bestimmt mit gefahren oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (29. Juni 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich frag mal isa was bei uns am kommenden wochenende so geplant ist. vielleicht lässt sich da ja schon was machen - das wetter soll ja traumhaft werden/bleiben.
> ich denke mal tempomäßig werden wir schon keine probleme bekommen, wir fahren ja nicht mit startnummer am lenker, oder?



*CC meets Freeride* - spannende Geschichte. Da sollte doch was fruchtbares bei rauskommen. Bin ich dann auch mal mit am Start.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juni 2010)

ich würde sagen enduro 

mir wäre Sonntag ganz lieb. Wo wollen wir denn starten?
Aber bitte nicht extrem lange, da ich Thomas noch mein Rad vorbei bringen muss.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ich würde sagen enduro
> 
> mir wäre Sonntag ganz lieb. Wo wollen wir denn starten?
> Aber bitte nicht extrem lange, da ich Thomas noch mein Rad vorbei bringen muss.



sonntag klingt gut, oder?

gib einfach mal bescheid wie lange du etwa kannst. dann schauen wir mal wann und wo wir am besten starten. 

ich denke da lassen sich schon noch ein paar feine sachen finden, hab vorhin schon wieder ein paar sachen im augenwinkel gesehen die sich zu erkunden lohnen


----------



## thomaask (29. Juni 2010)

ich würde jetzt nochmal das thema

F E I E R A B E N D R U N D E

in den raum werfen

Morgen, Mittwoch 30.06.2010
zw. 17 und 18 uhr
30 bis 40km

finisher, kalle, lilalisa, diet, groudon ... ?


----------



## fee (29. Juni 2010)

ich habe gerade nicht so den Durchblick was so am Wochenende abgeht, kann das nochmal jemand zusammenfassen?
Fahrtechnik wäre gut z.B. sowas:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LifZXMvgtpU&feature=channel"]YouTube- More mindblowing riding from Danny MacAskill[/nomedia]

 oder etwas realistischer:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbrO4f6gEMc"]YouTube- MTB TECHNIK Centre de formation Cadets FSCL 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Iselz (1. Juli 2010)

treppen hoch fahren können wir ja im winter üben, dann haben wir mehr schutz an armen und beinen


----------



## diet (1. Juli 2010)

Und was ist mit dem coolen, irgendwo drüber,- draufspringen? 
Obwohl unsere Radln dafür eher weniger gemacht sind  ...ist trotzdem schön anzuschauen


----------



## thomaask (2. Juli 2010)

jemand Interesse morgen Vormittag ne entspannte Runde zu drehen. Bin flexible was Treffpunk und Ziel betrifft.
einzige bedingung, so früh wie möglich starten, wegen hitze und für die, die dem wm fieber verfallen sind, fußball


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Juli 2010)

@ Isa, Basti
Könnt ihr euren Avatar irgendwie voneinander unterscheiden, das ist voll stressig, wenn man erst nachlesen muss, von wem der Post stammt.
@Sonntag:
ich würde auch mitfahren und evtl. Chemnitzer zum Treffpunkt begleiten!
Weis ja nicht, wo unsere Guides sich aufhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Juli 2010)

Bin ab SO eine Woche an der Talsperre Pöhl...

Wisst ihr, ob man da gut biken kann? Sowohl Straße als auch Gelände?


----------



## _FROST_ (2. Juli 2010)

wegen sonntag wo gehts da lang?


----------



## Iselz (3. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Weis ja nicht, wo unsere Guides sich aufhalten...



der eine fährt gerade im zwönitztal, die andere gleich nen leukersdorfer ringl und heute nachmittag nochmal gemeinsam nen talsperrenringl...


----------



## thomaask (3. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> der eine fährt gerade im zwönitztal, die andere gleich nen leukersdorfer ringl und heute nachmittag nochmal gemeinsam nen talsperrenringl...



gehts bei dir in jahnsdorf los ?


----------



## racing_basti (3. Juli 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> gehts bei dir in jahnsdorf los ?



ja, wahrscheinlich vorbei am h2o-schloß in klaffenbach und dann auf den eisenweg hoch...

start pünktlich um 16uhr - da können wir die absolute leere auf straßen und in den wäldern genießen


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juli 2010)

huhu, basti hat nen rosa frosch, wie Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (3. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> huhu, basti hat nen rosa frosch, wie Geil!



du hast recht, rosa frösche gibts nicht. jetzt wieder grün und trotzdem unterscheidet sich das bild von iselz ihrem


----------



## Iselz (3. Juli 2010)

will nun eigentlich nachhert jemand mit? 16:15 am H2O Schloss (im Schlosshof) 
wenn keiner da ist fahren wir gleich weiter...


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juli 2010)

ach es geht um Heute?
Na das muss einem doch gesagt werden.
Ich würde mal sagen, ich versuche da zu sein...
kommt noch wer aus richtung C mit oder haben heute alle ihren 
"express your patriotism day"?


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> will nun eigentlich nachhert jemand mit? 16:15 am H2O Schloss (im Schlosshof)
> wenn keiner da ist fahren wir gleich weiter...


 
Ich war schon vorhin um 9 mit 2 Freunden unterwegs... auf dem Trail am Feld in Adelsberg runter zur Sternmühle hat es mich dann gehauen. -.- Aufrubbelte Schulter, Ellenbogen, Knie und Hüfte. oO Das Bike hat zum Glück nur einen einzigen Kratzer. xD Naja - passiert.


----------



## Iselz (3. Juli 2010)

heute talsperrenrunde. 
morgen trailsuchundvielspaßfind- runde im zwönitztal. start: offen


----------



## Iselz (3. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich war schon vorhin um 9 mit 2 Freunden unterwegs... auf dem Trail am Feld in Adelsberg runter zur Sternmühle hat es mich dann gehauen. -.- Aufrubbelte Schulter, Ellenbogen, Knie und Hüfte. oO Das Bike hat zum Glück nur einen einzigen Kratzer. xD Naja - passiert.



du machst sachen! dann lass dich heute mal noch bissl pflegen


----------



## fee (3. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ach es geht um Heute?
> Na das muss einem doch gesagt werden.
> Ich würde mal sagen, ich versuche da zu sein...
> kommt noch wer aus richtung C mit oder haben heute alle ihren
> "express your patriotism day"?



ich wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> du machst sachen! dann lass dich heute mal noch bissl pflegen


 

leider fehlt dafür zur zeit die weibliche Hälfte in meinem Leben xD


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juli 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ich wann und wo treffen?



weis net, uni? und über den stadtpark rausfahrn? oder ne andere idee?


----------



## fee (3. Juli 2010)

ja 15:35 vor der Mensa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juli 2010)

müsste reichen, aber net son' gehetze bitte!


----------



## Iselz (3. Juli 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> wegen sonntag wo gehts da lang?



müssen wir spontan entscheiden...
schon wieder zwönitztal oder wir gucken mal richtung wüstenbrand?!


----------



## recon09 (3. Juli 2010)

ich wäre evtl bei nr tour dabei. allerdings nich ins zwönitztal. 
das hab ich heute schon von dr besten seite kenngelernt


----------



## Iselz (4. Juli 2010)

fahren um 11 los. richtung wüstenbrand und dann evtl. weiter nach oelsnitz und stollberg.
möglichkeit zum treffen wäre ca. 11.30 am totenstein


----------



## recon09 (4. Juli 2010)

mist, das schaff ich doch nich mehr^^


----------



## jakob-andreas (7. Juli 2010)

nabend,
fährt zufällig jetz noch jemand ne runde? ich würd vielleicht in ner stunde mal etwas frust abbaun wolln. nich viel, da ich kein licht hab. wolang is mir egal.


----------



## _FROST_ (7. Juli 2010)

sry heute ne bei mir

samstag jemand guste?


----------



## racing_basti (8. Juli 2010)

falls heute nachmittag jemand rennrad fahren will:

treffmöglichkeit wäre ca. 14.15uhr in mittelbach am abzweig nach leukersdorf. weiter gehts dann über glauchau in den mülsengrund.
sind von chemnitz aus etwa 100km und 600hm.

es wird nicht gebummelt.


----------



## Iselz (8. Juli 2010)

mal eine ganz spontane warnung: in der chemnitzer city streifen gerade 2 polizisten oder ordnungsamtler. jedenfalls halten die radfahrer an. hab sie gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen und vorbei geschoben als sie gerade welche belehrt haben "es gibt sooo viele wege wo sie fahren dürfen, aber dies hier ist eine fußgängerzone..." die leute im eiscafé nebenan hatten sicher ihren spaß - und ich hatte glück  hihi...
wobei tät mich mal interessieren ob die auch abkassiert oder "nur" verwarnt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Juli 2010)

hab ich mich letztens doch nicht geirrt, als ich solche gesehen hab...danke


----------



## thomaask (9. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> mal eine ganz spontane warnung: in der chemnitzer city streifen gerade 2 polizisten oder ordnungsamtler. jedenfalls halten die radfahrer an. hab sie gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen und vorbei geschoben als sie gerade welche belehrt haben "es gibt sooo viele wege wo sie fahren dürfen, aber dies hier ist eine fußgängerzone..." die leute im eiscafé nebenan hatten sicher ihren spaß - und ich hatte glück  hihi...
> wobei tät mich mal interessieren ob die auch abkassiert oder "nur" verwarnt haben...



ist ja auch ne frechheit, das die radfahrer in der fußgängerzone anhalten - wie können die nur 
und sicher kassieren die auch, ist aber sicher eine ermessenssache der beamten ... heißt ja nicht umsonst, wie es in den wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus


----------



## kreuziger (11. Juli 2010)

hab mir heut bei´m kammbikecross einen leichten seitenschlag am hinterrad zugezogen.
hat einer ne ahnung welche  bikeshops  in chemnitz oder der limbacher ecke  das kompetent wieder auszentrieren können?


----------



## racing_basti (11. Juli 2010)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich einen neutralen tipp abgeben kann 

der beste laufradbauer den ich kenne, der sitzt in dresden. in chemnitz kenne ich nur B&B


----------



## Groudon (11. Juli 2010)

Wir haben doch noch vom Heavy24 so einen Gutschein bei dem "Raddoctor", der dort vor Ort war für eine kostenlose Durchsicht. Nur Material muss man selber zahlen.

Muss meine Mavic CrossRide's auch mal wegschaffen und dachte, da kann man das vlt gleich nutzen.


----------



## kreuziger (11. Juli 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich einen neutralen tipp abgeben kann
> 
> der beste laufradbauer den ich kenne, der sitzt in dresden. in chemnitz kenne ich nur B&B



der gute herr wolf hat mir meinen LRS  schon nachzentriert.
ist aber nicht  von ihm aufgebaut und ich wollte den nicht extra deswegen  nerven. 

gratulation übrigens zum ersten platz heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (11. Juli 2010)

an alle mitgefahrenen: ergebnisse sind online


----------



## Iselz (11. Juli 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ich habe gerade nicht so den Durchblick was so am Wochenende abgeht, kann das nochmal jemand zusammenfassen?
> Fahrtechnik wäre gut z.B. sowas:
> 
> YouTube- More mindblowing riding from Danny MacAskill
> ...



haste die basics schon gelernt???
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga72-ASP1uM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Run Biker detour.m4v[/nomedia]


----------



## Groudon (11. Juli 2010)

wollen die keine Enkel? krasser scheiß ^^


----------



## droessirider (13. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> haste die basics schon gelernt???
> YouTube- Run Biker detour.m4v



danke isa 
fürs posten von dem video mein junior will jetzt doch wieder radfahren nach dem kleine missgeschick mit bissel aua 
boh war das warm gestern aber ich bin mit dem ergebniss zufrieden im gegensatz zum letzten jahr 58 min verbessert keine ahnung wie das funtioniert hat 
ich wollte noch baden aber thomas und frank ne somit musste ich mich als mitfahrer unterordnen 
seid ihr noch baden gegangen ?


----------



## Iselz (13. Juli 2010)

wir hatten zwischen den siegerehrungen noch ein eis geholt zur abkühlung. danach gings gleich nach hause...
58min? boah, da haste aber trainiert


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Juli 2010)

oder eine runde weniger gefahren....*g*


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. Juli 2010)

jmd lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## kreuziger (13. Juli 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> danke isa
> fürs posten von dem video mein junior will jetzt doch wieder radfahren nach dem kleine missgeschick mit bissel aua
> boh war das warm gestern aber ich bin mit dem ergebniss zufrieden im gegensatz zum letzten jahr 58 min verbessert keine ahnung wie das funtioniert hat
> ich wollte noch baden aber thomas und frank ne somit musste ich mich als mitfahrer unterordnen
> seid ihr noch baden gegangen ?



vielleicht haben wir ja mit der entscheidung nicht baden zu gehen dem "Paten" das leben gerettet.  der wär uns womöglich noch mit einem krampf im  bein abgesoffen.


----------



## jakob-andreas (13. Juli 2010)

mal ne bastelfrage:
ich hab heute endlich meine teile bekommen, damit mein rad ncih mehr so ne klapperschüssel ist. nu wollte ich die zahnkränze wechseln, bekomme aber die rechte kurbel nicht aus dem lager gezogen. also die linke ist ab, nur klemmt die rechte irgendwie. gibts da nen tollen trick, den ich noch nicht kenne? ich habs schon mit leichten schlägen auf den hinterkopf probiert, aber mir ist nichts eingefallen. falls nichts anderes hilft, kann mir jemand einen innenlagerschlüssel ausborgen, damit ich das alles mal komplett demontieren und reinigen kann?!


----------



## Groudon (13. Juli 2010)

Ich muss bei meiner Hone auch immer kräftig auf die Kurbelachse schlagen (mit Gummihammer), damit die sich löst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Juli 2010)

die Kurbel muss raus!
Mit nem Gummihammer sollte es gehen, oder ein kleines Brettchen zwischenlegen und nen Normalen Hammer nehmen.
auch ohne das Innenlager auszubauen. (den kannste gerne von mir haben).


Ich geh jetzt erstmal abendbrot essen:


[yt=Spaghetti nach altem Familienrezept]/v/WZ8Gri6qWf4[/yt]

(hab ich selbst kreiert)


----------



## Iselz (13. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> die Kurbel muss raus!
> Mit nem Gummihammer sollte es gehen, oder ein kleines Brettchen zwischenlegen und nen Normalen Hammer nehmen.
> auch ohne das Innenlager auszubauen. (den kannste gerne von mir haben).
> 
> ...



ahhja..., wir machen jetzt abendbrot... lasst es euch auch schmecken...


----------



## droessirider (14. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> oder eine runde weniger gefahren....*g*



selbe rundenzahl wie letztes jahr gut ohne plattfuss aber der hat mich max. 10 min gekostet und der schlamm war dieses jahr auch ne dafür aber staub  bissel liegt es sicher auch am training ich weiß nicht letztes jahr war halt irgendwie komisch .


----------



## jakob-andreas (14. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> die Kurbel muss raus!
> Mit nem Gummihammer sollte es gehen, oder ein kleines Brettchen zwischenlegen und nen Normalen Hammer nehmen.
> auch ohne das Innenlager auszubauen. (den kannste gerne von mir haben).


wahnsinn! nach anwendung von hemmungsloser gewalt kam mir die kurbel dann doch noch entgegen. irgendwie seltsam - beim ersten ausbau ging das alles viel geschmeidiger. na was solls. jetzt kann ich endlich die teile wechseln!


----------



## droessirider (14. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> wir hatten zwischen den siegerehrungen noch ein eis geholt zur abkühlung. danach gings gleich nach hause...
> 58min? boah, da haste aber trainiert



ja 58min keine ahnung letztes jahr 3h19min dieses jahr 2h21min ??????


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juli 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ja 58min keine ahnung letztes jahr 3h19min dieses jahr 2h21min ??????



ich glaub mich noch zu erinnern, dass du unter 3h bleiben wolltest. oder? 
das hast du ja mehr als deutlich unterboten.

die strecke war dieses jahr ca. 2min schneller pro runde (letztes jahr schlamm ohne ende). alles andere müssen deine beine erstrampelt haben


----------



## droessirider (15. Juli 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich glaub mich noch zu erinnern, dass du unter 3h bleiben wolltest. oder?
> das hast du ja mehr als deutlich unterboten.
> 
> die strecke war dieses jahr ca. 2min schneller pro runde (letztes jahr schlamm ohne ende). alles andere müssen deine beine erstrampelt haben




sieht alles danach aus das es meine Beine waren die das wunder vollbracht haben und mit den 3h hast du dir gut gemerkt so war mein Ziel aber das was ich geschaft hab haut meinen Vorstellungen (dem Fass) den boden aus


----------



## fee (16. Juli 2010)

wer mal vielleicht in richtung hohenstein / stausee oberwald unterwegs ist:
http://www.sachsenring-circuit.com/motogp/zeitplan2010.asp
könnte allerdings voll sein eventuell kann man am zaun etwas durchschauen. vor/nach den rennen ggf. nicht empfehlenswert wegen stau/straßensperrungen/menschenmassen
gruß und danke für das video


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Juli 2010)

da ich direkt aus hot komme, kann ich bestätigen, dass 100.000menschen hier unterwegs sind under der rekord dieses jahr wieder bei 220.000 gebrochen wird..

aber durch einen zaun sieht man nix..man kann aber tagsüber auf den (ankerberg ) fahren...das ist der zeltplatz..und von dort einen gewissen teil der strecke sehen.

ps...hat morgen...also dann...jemand lust eine runde zu drehen? richtung zschopau oder geyer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (17. Juli 2010)

hat zufällig jemand lust anfang august ne rundtour in graubünden zu machen?
wäre vom 7.8. bis 15.8. 
etappen ham wir schon zusammen und ansonsten siehts mit der tourplanung ganz gut aus 

(ich weiß, gehört vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber vielleicht findet sich ja trotzdem jemand^^)

nähere infos gibts bei mir.


----------



## Lilalisa (27. Juli 2010)

hat jemand vor heut oder morgen nachmittag ne runde zufahren??


----------



## Groudon (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss leider morgen arbeiten aber DO würde ich sehr gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (27. Juli 2010)

ich würde fr fahren..hab fr frei....

bis dahin gehts leider nicht...sa radel ich zum fichtelberg..und sonntag will ich nochmal eine tour machen


----------



## Iselz (27. Juli 2010)

@lisa: ab dienstag könnte ich jeden tag mitkommen (immer so ab 16.30 oder 17uhr)


----------



## jakob-andreas (27. Juli 2010)

ich hab für donnerstag nachmittag geplant. früher keine zeit, aber bewegungsdrang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (29. Juli 2010)

Möchte wenn jemand Lust hat morgen Abend ,Freitag 30.07. gegen 20.30uhr ne kleine abendliche Ausfahrt wagen mit Beleuchtung zur freude der Waldbewohner  !!!!!!
hab nur keine genaue Richtung wo es hingehen soll ?


----------



## diet (29. Juli 2010)

Au ja  dazu hab ich auch Lust  ...bin dabei!


----------



## Groudon (29. Juli 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Au ja  dazu hab ich auch Lust  ...bin dabei!


 
Ich auch. xD Nur hab ich keine Lampe. ^^


----------



## spirello (29. Juli 2010)

Wir wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Die Tour hat ca. 45km und ca. 800 hm. Start im Zeisigwald, dann Euba, Adelsberg, Sternmühle, bis Einsiedel dann über Harthau zurück nach Chemnitz. Uphill auf Forstwegen, Downhill auf schönen Trails (Ein paar Locals haben da ein bisschen was zusammentragen). Geplant sind ca. 4h Fahrzeit plus 1h chillen ein, da wir kein Rennen fahren und der Spass im Vordergrund steht!

Wir treffen uns am *01.08.2010 um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Heideschänke* in Chemnitz. Anfahrt siehe: http://www.heideschaenke.de. Wer weniger Zeit hat, kann jederzeit in Richtung Chemnitz aus der Tour aussteigen (Fahrzeit bis in die City max. 30 min)

An Bikes geht alles von CC-Hardtails bis All-Mountains und leichten Enduros.

Achso, die Tour ist kostenfrei, es gelten die DIMB Trail-Regeln


----------



## Groudon (29. Juli 2010)

In welchem Bereich liegen die Trails? Flowig oder auch steil (wie z.B. Steilabfahrt in Adelsberg?)?


----------



## spirello (29. Juli 2010)

Eher flowig (wg. der CC-Hardtails). Aber Groudon, Du kennst mich doch, ich bring Dich überall runter.


----------



## Groudon (29. Juli 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Eher flowig (wg. der CC-Hardtails). Aber Groudon, Du kennst mich doch, ich bring Dich überall runter.


 
Das stimmt. xD Leider bin ich halb 12 bei Oma zum essen eingeladen und halb 2 gibts 4h Straßentraining mit RR-Freunden. Ein ander mal gerne. =)


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Die Tour hat ca. 45km und ca. 800 hm. Start im Zeisigwald, dann Euba, Adelsberg, Sternmühle, bis Einsiedel dann über Harthau zurück nach Chemnitz. Uphill auf Forstwegen, Downhill auf schönen Trails (Ein paar Locals haben da ein bisschen was zusammentragen). Geplant sind ca. 4h Fahrzeit plus 1h chillen ein, da wir kein Rennen fahren und der Spass im Vordergrund steht!
> 
> Wir treffen uns am *01.08.2010 um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Heideschänke* in Chemnitz. Anfahrt siehe: http://www.heideschaenke.de. Wer weniger Zeit hat, kann jederzeit in Richtung Chemnitz aus der Tour aussteigen (Fahrzeit bis in die City max. 30 min)
> 
> ...



schön, leide werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben....
Falls die Runde einer Aufzeichnet per GPS, kannst du die dann evtl hier posten, weil ich in die Richtung noch nicht sehr viel kenne.
Oder gibt es die schon als GPX, KML- Track?
Wäre klasse,
Danke


----------



## Stanitzel (1. August 2010)

Ich bin dabei, wir sehen uns um 10 Uhr!


----------



## Kallesurf (1. August 2010)

Schöne Sache, bin gerade wieder aus'm Urlaub eingeschlagen, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.



spirello schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Die Tour hat ca. 45km und ca. 800 hm. Start im Zeisigwald, dann Euba, Adelsberg, Sternmühle, bis Einsiedel dann über Harthau zurück nach Chemnitz. Uphill auf Forstwegen, Downhill auf schönen Trails (Ein paar Locals haben da ein bisschen was zusammentragen). Geplant sind ca. 4h Fahrzeit plus 1h chillen ein, da wir kein Rennen fahren und der Spass im Vordergrund steht!
> 
> Wir treffen uns am *01.08.2010 um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Heideschänke* in Chemnitz. Anfahrt siehe: http://www.heideschaenke.de. Wer weniger Zeit hat, kann jederzeit in Richtung Chemnitz aus der Tour aussteigen (Fahrzeit bis in die City max. 30 min)
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. August 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Die Tour hat ca. 45km und ca. 800 hm. Start im Zeisigwald, dann Euba, Adelsberg, Sternmühle, bis Einsiedel dann über Harthau zurück nach Chemnitz. Uphill auf Forstwegen, Downhill auf schönen Trails (Ein paar Locals haben da ein bisschen was zusammentragen). Geplant sind ca. 4h Fahrzeit plus 1h chillen ein, da wir kein Rennen fahren und der Spass im Vordergrund steht!
> 
> Wir treffen uns am *01.08.2010 um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Heideschänke* in Chemnitz. Anfahrt siehe: http://www.heideschaenke.de. Wer weniger Zeit hat, kann jederzeit in Richtung Chemnitz aus der Tour aussteigen (Fahrzeit bis in die City max. 30 min)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke nochmal für die schöne Tour (besonders an Volker für das Shuttle zur Heideschänke). Ich war zugegebenermaßen überrascht, was es für schöne Ecken in und um Chemnitz gibt 

Die Gegeneinladung nach Dresden findet Ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7355958&postcount=149


----------



## racing_basti (3. August 2010)

Falls am Freitag jemand mit zum Stammtisch nach Lengefeld will, wir hätten noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.
Ich denke wir fahren so gegen 18-18.15Uhr ab Chemnitz.



Miriquidi schrieb:


> Am Freitag, den 06. August, gibt es den nächsten Miriquidi Geländeradsport Stammtisch im Gasthof Forsthaus in Lengefeld/Vorwerk.
> Ich denke mal, es gibt genug zu erzählen...
> Mad East, Freeride Festival, 24h Rennen in Chemnitz und und und
> Achso...los gehts wie immer ab 19:00 Uhr


----------



## spirello (3. August 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> schön, leide werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben....
> Falls die Runde einer Aufzeichnet per GPS, kannst du die dann evtl hier posten, weil ich in die Richtung noch nicht sehr viel kenne.



Dann guck mal hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bourknylywfvcmag

War 'ne coole Runde, obwohl der Planet ganz schön gedrückt hat


----------



## Mircwidu (3. August 2010)

ja hat wircklich spaß gemacht. War nur mit bissl zu viel Federweg unterwegs.
War auch genau die richtige länge für uns, nachdem es am Samstag doch länger ging


----------



## Iselz (3. August 2010)

@lisa: wenn das wetter so bleibt, werde ich am tag schon 2mal nass :-/ wie siehts morgen bei dir aus?


----------



## Groudon (3. August 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @lisa: wenn das wetter so bleibt, werde ich am tag schon 2mal nass :-/ wie siehts morgen bei dir aus?


 
Leute, was habt ihr so für Regenhosen? Da das Wetter ja nun nicht soooo dolle ist und man selbst von unten nass wird, wenn es nicht von oben regnet, suche ich eine Regenhose für <100. Wollte morgen zum B&B gehen (mit Oma ^^) und will mal wissen was ihr so habt. Meine GORE-Jacke dürfte die Feuchtigkeit gut draußen halten, solange es nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Iselz (3. August 2010)

vaude spray II short 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13403/vaude-spray-shorts-ii-schwarz.html?uin=grueebu22jg3fcno1q55qjorf3


----------



## Groudon (3. August 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> vaude spray II short
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...i-schwarz.html?uin=grueebu22jg3fcno1q55qjorf3


 

Genau sowas kurzes hab ich gesucht. =) Gibts die im Biker auch?


----------



## racing_basti (3. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Genau sowas kurzes hab ich gesucht. =) Gibts die im Biker auch?



ruf doch einfach mal kurz an, ich denke dann solltest du das am schnellsten wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (3. August 2010)

hm, das weis ich nicht. einfach mal fragen gehen


----------



## Mircwidu (3. August 2010)

noch mal ne kurze frage.
am Sonntag war einer dabei der Selbstbau Rahmen herstellt.
Der mit dem Stahlhardtail und SS. hat einer nen Kontakt hier im Forum oder nen Link zu seinem Shop.
Danke


----------



## diet (3. August 2010)

Für alle die es interessiert  http://www.paniccycles.de
Er fertigt Stahlrahmen für den freeride-Einsatz selbst an. Sein Fahrrad sah sehr interessant aus   ...und sein fahrerisches Können noch viel mehr


----------



## thomaask (4. August 2010)

Night Ride
Freitag 6.8.2010, ca. 20/ 21 Uhr
Wer hat Lust und ist dabei ?


----------



## Groudon (4. August 2010)

So - bin jetzt mit ner 3/4-Regenhose für den Herbst gewappnet. ^^ Jetzt gehen die Ferien zuende und da wars das erstmal mit viel Freizeit. =( 

Aber vlt kann man da mal langfristig wieder ne Tour planen mit paar mehr Leuten aus'm Forum. =)


----------



## Iselz (4. August 2010)

am sonntag gibts ne tour in seiffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. August 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> am sonntag gibts ne tour in seiffen


 

hehe ^^ da hat meine Oma ihren 70. ... daher wird das leider nicht und die Deppen haben mir das Startgeld zurücküberwiesen, obwohl alles richtig war 

next is VBM ^^


----------



## Floyd0707 (4. August 2010)

sonntag bin ich noch in duisburg


----------



## thomaask (4. August 2010)

sehr interessant alles
bei mir gab es heute ne streuselschnecke zu kaffee und abends rester vom we
morgen muss ich mal wieder einkaufen


----------



## racing_basti (4. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> sehr interessant alles
> bei mir gab es heute ne streuselschnecke zu kaffee und abends rester vom we
> morgen muss ich mal wieder einkaufen



duisburg = 24h rennen = interessant
streuselschnecke = uninteressant


----------



## thomaask (4. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> duisburg = 24h rennen = interessant
> streuselschnecke = uninteressant



du hast es eben nicht verstanden


----------



## racing_basti (4. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> du hast es eben nicht verstanden



jetzt versteh ich echt nicht was ich nicht verstanden haben soll 

naja, egal...
will am freitag noch jemand mit zum stammtisch nach lengefeld? einen platz haben wir noch frei. wir wollen allerdings schon etwas eher los und noch kurz nach seiffen fahren (startunterlagen für sonntag holen).


----------



## genervtbin (5. August 2010)

huhu izelchen,

wir sehen uns sicher am sonntag ich bin aber nicht zum fahren vor ort, sondern nur zum rumstehen und anfeuern;-)

lg die genervte


----------



## damista (5. August 2010)

solang du nicht nervst, bist bestimmt bei allen gern gesehen


----------



## Iselz (5. August 2010)

coole sache ;-)
nimmst du auch nen fotoknippser mit?


----------



## kreuziger (7. August 2010)

wer tritt morgen eigentlich alles zum EBM an, außer den üblichen  verdächtigen natürlich?

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TLFan (7. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

so eine Sch...., ich wollte heute nach Bärenstein fahren und halb Chemnitz ist am absaufen. 

Hab mich Anfang der Woche so drauf gefreut, als noch blanke Sonne für´s WE gemeldet war. Naja, so isses halt.

Viel Spaß, allen die sich trotzdem rauswagen.

Adios, 

Frank


----------



## Groudon (7. August 2010)

hehe ^^ ich war heute meine 3.5h fahren und hab dabei unter anderem bei uns an dem Radweg an der CHemnitz lang 2 schöne tiefe "Pfützen" mitgenommen  Ihr globt nicht, wie die Leute geschaut haben.


----------



## racing_basti (7. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> hehe ^^ ich war heute meine 3.5h fahren und hab dabei unter anderem bei uns an dem Radweg an der CHemnitz lang 2 schöne tiefe "Pfützen" mitgenommen  Ihr globt nicht, wie die Leute geschaut haben.



durch ne pfütze musste ich heute auch öfter, allerdings ohne rad. die schwammen fast von alleine, wurden aber heute nicht rausgelassen, sonst wären sie wohl abgetrieben

http://sebastiansiegert.blogspot.com/2010/08/hochwasser.html


----------



## thomaask (7. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> durch ne pfütze musste ich heute auch öfter, allerdings ohne rad. die schwammen fast von alleine, wurden aber heute nicht rausgelassen, sonst wären sie wohl abgetrieben
> 
> http://sebastiansiegert.blogspot.com/2010/08/hochwasser.html



habt ihr jetzt eigentlich ein wassergrundstück ?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. August 2010)

Aktueller Zwischenstand von Duisburg 24h....Einfach mega....2400Fotos schon..werden alle auf eine Inet Seite geladen..raussuchen müsst ihr euch sie selbst


----------



## racing_basti (8. August 2010)

mal was anderes:

will heute abend 19.15uhr jemand von euch ins kino zu toy story 3? wir haben 2 freikarten fürs luxor die wir nicht brauchen.
falls die karten jemand will, einfach melden. ich schau heute nachmittag noch ab und an mal hier rein.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. August 2010)

Sooo. Wir sind Auf dem heimweg von Duisburg. Rennabbruch wegen starken regen fällen. 

Aber ich bin der Meinung man hätte weiter fahren können . Die wechselzone Stande aber unter Wasser;-)


----------



## carver400 (8. August 2010)

Tobt hier auch der Chemnitzer Held rum, der vor 2 Wochen mit im Vinschgau zur Bunkertour war und bei Gewitter mitm Lift aufs Plateau bei Reschen hoch is während wir alle abgesoffen sind und zum Apresbike eingekehrt sind? Wollt ma wissen wies zu Ende ging die Runde.


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach ein Paar Bike Begleiter in meinem Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virginia (9. August 2010)

_Die Frage ist natürlich wie alt bist Du denn? _

_Basti ist das Wasser wieder raus aus dem Haus? Es war ja ziemlich heftig in Chemnitz und Umgebung. Gut das so viele Millionen in den "Hochwasserschutz" geflossen sind._


----------



## fee (9. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> durch ne pfütze musste ich heute auch öfter, allerdings ohne rad. die schwammen fast von alleine, wurden aber heute nicht rausgelassen, sonst wären sie wohl abgetrieben
> 
> http://sebastiansiegert.blogspot.com/2010/08/hochwasser.html



Das mit dem Hochwasser ist ja echt dumm für dich - wie ich sehe ist wohl der EBM für dich ausgefallen. 

Die Karten würde ich gerne nehmen, falls noch verwendbar.


----------



## racing_basti (9. August 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hochwasser ist ja echt dumm für dich - wie ich sehe ist wohl der EBM für dich ausgefallen.
> 
> Die Karten würde ich gerne nehmen, falls noch verwendbar.



ja, der EBM ist bei mir ins wasser gefallen.

wegen der karten hast du ja vielleicht oben gelesen, dass die für gestern abend waren - wenn du an der kasse ganz nett fragst haben sie vielleicht noch paar alte karten von gestern die sie dir geben


----------



## Goeggi77 (9. August 2010)

ich bin 16 wieso?
reicht das?
wie lange fahrt ihr denn?
und wie viele fahren mit?


----------



## Mircwidu (9. August 2010)

das ist ganz verschieden.
Ich würde mal sagen von unter 15 bis über 50 ist alles dabei.
Auch die Menge unterscheidet sich von 2-40 je nachdem was es für ein Event ist.

Wie lang man fährt kann man immer an den Personen fest machen. Also keine Angst einfach mit fahren und Spaß haben


----------



## Goeggi77 (9. August 2010)

ok danke!
und wann würden wir uns treffen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (9. August 2010)

schau dich doch hier einfach ein wenig um.

Wann und wo sich getroffen wird.
Da ist dieser Thread ganz gut oder der von Thomas mit den Mirquidi Runden.

Also einfach ein wenig schauen, lesen und mitfahren


----------



## Goeggi77 (9. August 2010)

ok


----------



## trippleR (9. August 2010)

Morgen wird das Wetter top!! Jemand lust auf eine längere Tour im Muldental? Treffpunkt ist Burgstädt, ich würde gegen 10-11Uhr losfahren wollen, Singletrailspaß garantiert!!!!!


----------



## Iselz (9. August 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Morgen wird das Wetter top!! Jemand lust auf eine längere Tour im Muldental? Treffpunkt ist Burgstädt, ich würde gegen 10-11Uhr losfahren wollen, Singletrailspaß garantiert!!!!!



das sind wieder die leute die zeit haben... aber dann kannste dich vielleicht mit basti zusammen tun ;-) und überlegt mal nebenbei was wir am wochenende so essen wollen


----------



## Groudon (9. August 2010)

hm... wenn ich mich da nicht grade im Reli-Unterricht quälen würde xD


----------



## fee (10. August 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Morgen wird das Wetter top!! Jemand lust auf eine längere Tour im Muldental? Treffpunkt ist Burgstädt, ich würde gegen 10-11Uhr losfahren wollen, Singletrailspaß garantiert!!!!!


mein mtb steht noch so im keller wie ich es auf dem fichtelberg eingepackt habe, und da bleibt es auch erst mal;-) was ist eigentlich das dritte R in trippleR?


----------



## thomaask (10. August 2010)

morgen, mittwoch, 11.8.2010
mtb feierabendrunde


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. August 2010)

und basti du heute in wüstenbrand an der kreuzung mit 2 bikes aufm dach und hast rüber geschaut, als ich mit hund vorbei bin?^^


----------



## Iselz (13. August 2010)

jap (bin mal so frei, weil hab ja auch geguckt). welchen von den beiden hunden hattest du denn? der mit halskrause?


----------



## Floyd0707 (14. August 2010)

genau der....

aber seit gestern ist sie ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. August 2010)

MTB Runde zum Feierabend
Freitag, 20.08.2010
START: ca. 17:00uhr (bei bedarf variabel)
TREFFPUNKT: Das Tietz (Reitbahnstraße)
DAUER: 3-4h
ENTFERNUNG: 40 bis 50km


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. August 2010)

wo sollte es da hingehen_?


----------



## thomaask (19. August 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> wo sollte es da hingehen_?



planlos durchs waldall


----------



## Groudon (19. August 2010)

KLingt gut - werd ich nur nicht schaffen. =( Da noch Kaffeetrinken wegen Bruders Geburtstag... wär bei mir wohl erst 17.30uhr-18uhr


----------



## egg_head (19. August 2010)

das is ma was. ich hab mich vor ca. 10min hier angemeldet. und schon entdeck ich die Chemnitzer MTB Freunde.


----------



## fee (20. August 2010)

Olà, wen habe ich denn da auf der Startliste von der Vier Hübel Tour entdeckt. Kommt die Isa auch mit?
Nur als Info: Das ist eine Tour - kein Rennen also immer schön langsam machen ;-)


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. August 2010)

wer fährt am sonntag mit?

ich komm gleich mit 7 solchen verrückten an


----------



## racing_basti (20. August 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Olà, wen habe ich denn da auf der Startliste von der Vier Hübel Tour entdeckt. Kommt die Isa auch mit?
> Nur als Info: Das ist eine Tour - kein Rennen also immer schön langsam machen ;-)



wen hast du denn entdeckt? ich sehe niemand anderes als die üblichen mitfahrer. 
und seit wann fährst du bei touren langsam?


----------



## fee (20. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wen hast du denn entdeckt?


dich oder ist das ein anderer? deine erste teilnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. August 2010)

fee schrieb:


> dich oder ist das ein anderer? deine erste teilnahme?



es soll vorkommen, dass man mich hin und wieder in startlisten findet. 
die 4HT ists für mich das erste mal. sollte man da was besonderes beachten oder kann man genauso auf sicht fahren wie bei anderen "touren"?


----------



## fee (21. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sollte man da was besonderes beachten oder kann man genauso auf sicht fahren wie bei anderen "touren"?


Ich würde dir empfehlen erst mal ganz hinten im hinteren Startfeld zu starten.;-)


----------



## racing_basti (21. August 2010)

fee schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen erst mal ganz hinten im hinteren Startfeld zu starten.;-)



wieso starten? ich denke das ist eine tour? und bei einer tour wird doch losgefahren und nicht gestartet. oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Floyd0707 (21. August 2010)

ach leute...mit euch^^...hehe..

ich brauch erstmal kettenöl bis morgen^^


----------



## thomaask (21. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ... doch losgefahren und ... estartet



ist das nicht das gleiche ? immerhin wird bei einem start auch losgefahren und nicht stehen geblieben und beim losfahren wird auch gestart. ggf. werden vor dem losfahren die motoren gestartet oder die triebwerke gezündet ... ganz schön kompliziert


----------



## fee (23. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wieso starten? ich denke das ist eine tour? und bei einer tour wird doch losgefahren und nicht gestartet. oder täusch ich mich da?


ja eine tour eben mit startnummern wo die ersten 50 hämmern wie die irren und windschatten fahren. du warst ja sicher auch nicht schlecht dabei;-) hatte leider einen doppelten platten und habe bin dann mal letzter mann gewesen. vom schlussfahrzeug gabs dann einen zweiten schlauch. hast du deine isa am berg abgeschleppt oder wohin bist du noch gefahren?
ps: die olbernhauer radtour u.a. ist auch so eine "tour"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (23. August 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wieso starten? ich denke das ist eine tour? und bei einer tour wird doch losgefahren und nicht gestartet. oder täusch ich mich da?


ja eine tour eben mit startnummern und zeitmessung wo die ersten 50 hämmern wie die irren und windschatten fahren. du warst ja sicher auch nicht schlecht dabei;-) hatte leider einen doppelten platten und habe bin dann mal letzter mann gewesen. vom schlussfahrzeug gabs dann einen zweiten schlauch. hast du deine isa am berg abgeschleppt oder wohin bist du noch gefahren?


----------



## Iselz (23. August 2010)

fee schrieb:


> hast du deine isa am berg abgeschleppt oder wohin bist du noch gefahren?



seh ich so aus als würde ich mich die letzten paar meter abschleppen lassen?


----------



## fee (23. August 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> seh ich so aus als würde ich mich die letzten paar meter abschleppen lassen?


naja aber irgendwo muss dich der basti schonmal abgeschleppt haben oder?
ist das eigentlich so das Isabels besonders gerne fahrrad fahren? (weil unter den ersten 9 damen gab es 3 Isabels)


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. August 2010)

eine isabel war meine schwägerin xD

@fee...wann bist du durch ziel durch?

@all....eine Satteltasche hat zufällig nieand gefunden?^^oder?


----------



## fee (23. August 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> @fee...wann bist du durch ziel durch?


05:05:30
letztes Jahr: 4:06
und du?


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. August 2010)

05:15 oder so...aber war zufrieden...dafür das ich bis 04:00uhr feiern war 

wie gesagt falls jmd eine satteltasche mit bike tool und nagelneuen schlauch hat..ich wäre dankbar


----------



## fee (23. August 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> wie gesagt falls jmd eine satteltasche mit bike tool und nagelneuen schlauch hat..ich wäre dankbar


beim osv nachfragen


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. August 2010)

die hatten bis gestern abend nix -.-


----------



## erkan1984 (23. August 2010)

hui war das schön, schönes wetter, bissl matsch...
toll.
abgesehen davon, das gleich zu anfang 2 Leute sich neben mir mörderischt auf die fresse gelegt haben, einer Am Bärenstein sein Rad nach mit geworfen hat, ich 2mal nachpumpen musste und dann letztendlich doch nen schlauch eingezogen habe und im wald fehlgeleitet wurde, war es ganz ok.
Hatte jemand ausser mir jemand das Glück immer vor der Abfahrt nen Bremser vor's Vorderrad zu bekommen?


----------



## thomaask (23. August 2010)

mittwoch ist's wieder soweit

F E i E R A B E N D Runde

mehr gibts HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> mittwoch ist's wieder soweit
> 
> F E i E R A B E N D Runde
> 
> mehr gibts HIER


 

bei 3-4h ist es doch dann schon relativ dunkel.


----------



## Harock (23. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> bei 3-4h ist es doch dann schon relativ dunkel.



Diese Ausrede gilt nicht!   (Es ist Spätsommer oder Frühherbst?! )


----------



## Iselz (23. August 2010)

@erkan: jop, vor allem auf den ersten beiden längeren abfahrten gabs eine slalomfahrt  aber hat schon gefetzt!

@fee: abgeschleppt vielleicht schon, aber nicht im sinne vom radfahren


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. August 2010)

meine schwägerin hat ihr komplettes vorderrad verloren^^aber zum glück nix passiert und sie und mein bruder wurden mit 10 anderen im wald falsch geleitet


----------



## Iselz (23. August 2010)

ich war auch plötzlich mal falsch, dann kam mir aber gleich schon eine kleine gruppe entgegen mit denen ich umgekehrt bin... dort hatte wohl jemand das schild geklaut.


----------



## erkan1984 (23. August 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> meine schwägerin hat ihr komplettes vorderrad verloren^^aber zum glück nix passiert ...



hat sie es gleich gemerkt oder erst später?


----------



## Floyd0707 (23. August 2010)

ich war nicht dabei...die waren weiter hinten..sie meinte nur im ziel, als sie bergab gefahren sind, dass alles nur noch gewackelt hat...beim bremsen...

als sie standen und das bike angehoben hat, kam das rad gerollt...also glück gehabt...

aber es sind scheinbar einige falsch gefahren...vielleicht ein kleiner jugendstreich der schnelleren Fahrer


----------



## thomaask (24. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> bei 3-4h ist es doch dann schon relativ dunkel.



hast wohl angst im dunklen ...



Groudon schrieb:


> bei 3-4h ist es doch dann schon relativ dunkel.





Harock schrieb:


> Diese Ausrede gilt nicht!   (Es ist Spätsommer oder Frühherbst?! )



ausserdem falsche fred


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Impressionen für die, die nicht an der Vier Hübel Tour teilnehmen konnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
wer fährt von euch zum VBM und hätte evt nen Platz noch für mich. xD Meine Mum kann mich nicht fahren, weil sie nicht daist. Mein Vater weiß es noch nicht, aber ist eher unwarscheinlich. Mein einer Opa hat grad Geburtstag und mein anderer Opa hat Parteitag. Nun komm ich nicht hin (außer Zug). Vlt gibts ja jmd der mit mitnehmen könnte.

Ansonsten eben Zug. xD

Kev


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. August 2010)

wenn er Sonntag wäre, würde ich selbst mitfahren. Aber hab Sa. Lehrgang in DD -.-


----------



## Kallesurf (1. September 2010)

Ist denn am Sonntag jemand in Meißen (City-Downhill) ?

Thomas


----------



## Randon (1. September 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Ist denn am Sonntag jemand in Meißen (City-Downhill) ?
> 
> Thomas



Ja


----------



## thomaask (1. September 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Ist denn am Sonntag jemand in Meißen (City-Downhill) ?
> 
> Thomas



wann geht das denn los, uhrzeit ?


----------



## Kallesurf (2. September 2010)

http://www.meissner-downhill.de/info/zeitplan.php


thomaask schrieb:


> wann geht das denn los, uhrzeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (2. September 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> http://www.meissner-downhill.de/info/zeitplan.php



mile grazie

passt zeitlich auch in den tagesplan


----------



## Randon (6. September 2010)

Meissen war absolut sehenswert, das kann man für nächstes Jahr nur jedem empfehlen. Wer Lust hat sich sowas mal in der Nähe anzuschauen, der ist herzlich zum MTB Treffen am 18/19.09. in Augustusburg eingeladen. Am Samstag findet das MTB Treffen mit 3 verschiedenen Touren (Kilometerfresser + Freeride + Panorama) und umfangreichen Rahmenprogramm statt, und am Sonntag der SchlossX (Citydownhill).

Nähere Infos unter www.schlossx.de

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich zahlreich.


----------



## Kallesurf (7. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Meissen war absolut sehenswert, das kann man für nächstes Jahr nur jedem empfehlen.



Fand ich auch, war das erste mal beim MTB-Downhill. Hier ein paar Eindrücke Meißner City Downhill 2010

VG Thomas


----------



## droessirider (14. September 2010)

so ich schreib auch mal wieder was rein hoffe es interssiert jemanden 

also es geht darum am Sonnabend den 18.9.2010 ist wieder Mtb-Treffen in Augustusburg und im Frühjahr waren wir ja ne dufte Truppe leider können nicht alle mit da an besagtem Tag auch noch 3Talsperren Marathon ist was wohl den Basti betrifft  und einige andre auch die da mit waren .
Aber wer gerne mit will mir bescheid geben weil ich werde wieder ne klein Ausfahrt machen richtung Guste und dort um 10.00uhr an der Kilometerfresser Tour teilnehmen die wie der gute Randon mir zu spielte um die 55km und 1600hm hat es geht ins Miriqudi Revier nach Lengefeld denke er hat mal wieder ne nette abwechslungsreiche Strecke zusammen gebastelt Fahrspaß inclusive ich werde mit denen die jetzt schon dabei sind treffen und zwar 8.30 uhr in Chemnitz am Schlossteich oder Moritzhof mal schauen Treffpunkt können wir ja nochmal abstimmen der Nischel geht auch !!!!!!

entweder ihr schreibt mir ne Pn oder die meine Handynr. haben rufen mich an bis die tage


----------



## racing_basti (14. September 2010)

mit rene hast du schon alles abgesprochen, oder? dann lässt sich das bestimmt nicht auf sonntag legen...

ansonsten wäre ich gern mitgekommen, aber ich denke ich fahr den DTM mit


----------



## droessirider (14. September 2010)

da ist leider nix dran zu rütteln weil sonntag ist in guste doch DH Race 
geh mal auf die Dimb chemnitz seite oder zu den biobikern da gibt es denn link zum schloss-x da will ich sonntag mit dem großen nochmal hin wenn wetter gut mit dem anhänger am rad bissel dh gucken ?!


----------



## racing_basti (14. September 2010)

stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen... das ist ja am sonntag auch noch


----------



## Mircwidu (14. September 2010)

ne Sonntag wär schlecht, da dann der SchlossX (DH durch Guste) ausgetragen wird.
http://www.schlossx.de/

Samstag sind die Touren angesetzt.
Kilometerfresser
Panorama
FR

also für jeden was dabei


----------



## Kallesurf (15. September 2010)

Samstag Abend ist noch der Dualslalom mit Anschließender Party ?? Hier mal als Einstimmung auf den Sonntag ein paar Bilder vom Meissner City Downhill Meißner City Downhill 2010



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ne Sonntag wär schlecht, da dann der SchlossX (DH durch Guste) ausgetragen wird.
> http://www.schlossx.de/


----------



## Iselz (15. September 2010)

@basti: dann können wir doch am sonntag mit dem tandem hinrollern, oder? 
wer fährt denn beim DH alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (15. September 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> da ist leider nix dran zu rütteln weil sonntag ist in guste doch DH Race



Stimmt exact. Habe übrigens keine Mühen und viele Liter Wasser gescheut um die Kilometerfressertour auszuarbeiten. Und diesmal nehme ich das Hardtail-wird nämlich definitiv eine konditionell sehr anspruchsvolle Tour. Da muss ich mich nicht mit dem Freerider quälen. Denke aber auch, dass ich sehr schöne flowige, teilweise auch technische Trails mit dabei habe-meiner Meinung nach. Geht aber alles mit dem Hardtail, hab's ja auch damit abgefahren. Los Basti, lass den langweiligen Talsperrenmarathon sausen! Die Tour wird besser.

Am Sonntag mach ich übrigens vom Biobikerhaus in Chemnitz aus auch ne Tour zum SchlossX nach Guste. Das wird aber dann eher touristischer Art werden. Also was für den Droessirider mit Anhänger und alle die mit zum Rennen wollen.


----------



## droessirider (15. September 2010)

will de nu noch einer von der bande hier mitfahren oder habt ihr irgendwie angst vor der tour
 hallo is ne tour und kein rennen hoffe der rene sieht das auch so oder verteilst du startnummern  wenn ja mach ich freiwillig den letzten haha


----------



## Mircwidu (15. September 2010)

ich hab noch nie erlebt das der Randon sich nicht nach den schwächeren richtet.
*Ironie an* spätestens auf den Trials habt ihr ihn wieder  *Ironie aus*


----------



## Groudon (15. September 2010)

wär egrn mitgekommen... im Frühjahr bin ich auf jeden wieder dabei !


----------



## diet (15. September 2010)

...auu ja, technische Sachen  darauf freu ich mich gleich noch viel mehr


----------



## dukestah (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal fragen wie anspruchsvoll die Freeridetour wird? Ist das mit nem Endurofully machbar? Bin jetzt nicht so geübt was richtige Trails angeht, würde aber gern mitfahren.


----------



## Randon (16. September 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> will de nu noch einer von der bande hier mitfahren oder habt ihr irgendwie angst vor der tour
> hallo is ne tour und kein rennen hoffe der rene sieht das auch so oder verteilst du startnummern  wenn ja mach ich freiwillig den letzten haha




Na klar gibt's wieder "Startnummer". Wie immer, steht aber bei jedem fast das gleiche drauf - halt der Name und die jeweilige Tour. Natürlich richte ich mich immer nach den gemütlichsten in der Truppe, und an den technischen Stellen sage ich vorher Bescheid. Es sollte aber schon jedem klar sein, dass die Kilometerfressertour ca. 55km und 1600hm hat. Ich denke ich bring am Samstag einfach mal einen Profilausdruck mit.

Die Freeridetour mit Geri geht selbstverständlich auch mit nem Enduro. Ich selber würde die auch mit nem Hardtail fahren - das wäre dann aber sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Iselz (16. September 2010)

oh man, immer diese termin überschneidungen. da bekomm ich doch auch lust....


----------



## spirello (16. September 2010)

Die Info-Seite für den SchlossX am Wochenende ist etwas erweitert worden. Auf der Startseite findet ihr jetzt rechts die neusten Infos zum SchlossX. Die Tourenbeschreibungen findet ihr hier: http://www.schlossx.de/1-20/informationen/touren.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (16. September 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> oh man, immer diese termin überschneidungen. da bekomm ich doch auch lust....



Dann schnapp dir deinen Basti, lasst den Talsperrenmarathon ausfallen (ist eh nur Forstautobahngeballer) und lasst euch von mir die Trails des dunklen Waldes zeigen. Ist echt alles dabei: knackige Auffahrten, flowige Trails, technische Passagen... Na gut auch paar Forstwege, die hab ich aber auf das Notwendigste reduziert, irgendwie muss man ja die schönen Sachen verbinden.

Und wenn dich das noch nicht überzeugt hat: Zwischenstopp ist im Forsthaus Lengefeld/Vorwerk. Da gibt es den besten Latte Macchiato nördlich der Alpen - das stand so schon mal in der BikeSportNews und stimmt.

Also bis Samstag


----------



## Iselz (16. September 2010)

nee, das geht nicht  
wir werden am sonntag zum gucken kommen und am samstag ein bissl talsperrentour machen... haben es letztes wochenende versprochen...


----------



## racing_basti (16. September 2010)

wir hatten beim alpencross ne gruppe aus eibenstock dabei, die sind z.t. als helfer beim DTM dabei. da müssen wir uns dort schonmal sehen lassen.

außerdem hatten wir letzte woche schon jede menge cappuchino und latte macchiato in den alpen, den nächsten gibts (zumindest für mich) erst das nächste mal am gardasee 

am sonntag kommen wir mitm tandem mal zum zugucken, oder sind wir evtl. startberechtigt? könnte bei uns nur mit dem startabstand etwas schwierig werden.


----------



## Iselz (16. September 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ... oder sind wir evtl. startberechtigt? könnte bei uns nur mit dem startabstand etwas schwierig werden.



nein, das meint er nicht so, das hab ich jetz nicht gelesen sondern nur geträumt...


----------



## erkan1984 (16. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Dann schnapp dir deinen Basti, lasst den Talsperrenmarathon ausfallen (ist eh nur Forstautobahngeballer) und lasst euch von mir die Trails des dunklen Waldes zeigen. Ist echt alles dabei: knackige Auffahrten, flowige Trails, technische Passagen... Na gut auch paar Forstwege, die hab ich aber auf das Notwendigste reduziert, irgendwie muss man ja die schönen Sachen verbinden.
> 
> Und wenn dich das noch nicht überzeugt hat: Zwischenstopp ist im Forsthaus Lengefeld/Vorwerk. Da gibt es den besten Latte Macchiato nördlich der Alpen - das stand so schon mal in der BikeSportNews und stimmt.
> 
> Also bis Samstag




Gibt es die Runde evtl. schon als GPS-File zum selber-am-sonntag-nachfahren?


----------



## dukestah (17. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Runde evtl. schon als GPS-File zum selber-am-sonntag-nachfahren?



das fänd ich auch super, man kann ja leider nicht an allen Touren gleichzeitig teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (17. September 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> am sonntag kommen wir mitm tandem mal zum zugucken, oder sind wir evtl. startberechtigt? könnte bei uns nur mit dem startabstand etwas schwierig werden.


will am sonntag auch gucken 
na wie sieht es denn aus wollen wir zusammen fahren ich bin mit dem junior und dem Anhänger nur ne so flott also eher rentnertempo ?wenns keinen stört 

ach falls noch jemand mit will ich sage um 8.30 uhr am nischel (Karl-Marx-Monument Kopf ) wie auch immer oder einer nen anderen vorschlag da ja alles den Anschein hat das hier keiner mehr mit will


----------



## Randon (17. September 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> will am sonntag auch gucken
> na wie sieht es denn aus wollen wir zusammen fahren ich bin mit dem junior und dem Anhänger nur ne so flott also eher rentnertempo ?wenns keinen stört
> 
> ach falls noch jemand mit will ich sage um 8.30 uhr am nischel (Karl-Marx-Monument Kopf ) wie auch immer oder einer nen anderen vorschlag da ja alles den Anschein hat das hier keiner mehr mit will



Am Sonntag mache ich wie schon geschrieben die DIMB Tour von Chemnitz nach Augustusburg. Start ist 10 Uhr an der Sparkasse Annaberger Straße (Biobikerhaus). 

Morgen früh werde ich ca. ab 09.30 in Augustusburg/Rost's Wiesen sein, Start für die Kilometerfressertour ist 11.00Uhr. Davor wird meine Hilfe noch bisschen gebraucht. Wir haben heute schon mit dem Aufbau der SchlossX Strecke begonnen, erst die Dunkelheit konnte uns stoppen. Ich denke am Sonntag das wird ein Hammerevent. Was sich unser Streckenbauchef da ausgedacht hat topt Meissen. Ihr werdet ja morgen schon einiges sehen.

Also dann bis morgen früh.

PS: die GPS Daten für die Touren geben wir natürlich vorher NICHT raus.


----------



## spirello (18. September 2010)

Die ersten Fotos vom Aufbau sind hier online


----------



## kreuziger (18. September 2010)

wie lang soll denn die  bergabfahrveranstalltung morgen  gehen?


----------



## thomaask (18. September 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie lang soll denn die  bergabfahrveranstalltung morgen  gehen?



guckst du HIER


----------



## fee (18. September 2010)

hi, werde morgen auch mal zuschauen. geht die strecke eigentlich bis ganz unten oder nur wie in dem video? wie sieht es denn zur zeit in den wäldern aus? ist es noch sehr schlammig (so dass es spritzt) oder gängig? 

gruß
felix


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2010)

Ich würde sehr gerne auch, dass die GPS-Daten der heutigen Runde freigegeben werden. Der Marathon ging vor (mit gutem Resultat ^^), allerdings würde ich jetzt im Oktober gerne am WE die ein oder andere Tour fahren, solange es nicht schneit! Man könnte mal wieder paar Forumstouren starten!


----------



## Iselz (18. September 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gerne auch, dass die GPS-Daten der heutigen Runde freigegeben werden. Der Marathon ging vor (mit gutem Resultat ^^)



hihi, hab dich auf der bühne gesehen... glückwunsch!



Groudon schrieb:


> Man könnte mal wieder paar Forumstouren starten!



merkt euch schonmal das wochenende vom 4./5.12. vor. wenns soweit ist kann man ja entscheiden welcher tag am besten passt 

aber ich hoffe vorher stehen auch schon ein paar runden an...


----------



## racing_basti (18. September 2010)

ja, die nächste runde steht morgen an 

10.30uhr treff in adelsberg wo es beim marathon den ersten berg hoch geht (also knapp unter dem start-/zielgelände).
ich denke wir fahren die meiste zeit auf forstwegen durchs sternmühltal (für die fahrer mit kinderanhänger am rad).
wir würden nur die kleine streckenänderung vom ABM anschauen, aber da kann man sich ja im sternmühltal gleich danach wieder treffen. ziel: 12uhr zum zugucken beim DH sein...

tempo: tandem- und kinderanhängerfreundlich


----------



## fee (18. September 2010)

ok, dann werde ich mal reifen wechseln... ist es denn nun noch schlammig? hat ein "siegel" irgendeine platzierung eingefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (18. September 2010)

meinst du philipp siegel? - keine ahnung ob der heute am start war


----------



## racing_basti (18. September 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich mal reifen wechseln... ist es denn nun noch schlammig? hat ein "siegel" irgendeine platzierung eingefahren?



fürs reifenwechseln bist du ja eh bekannt, diesmal aber bitte rechtzeitig damit anfangen


----------



## fee (18. September 2010)

ja der sollte eigentlich schon da gewesen sein. wie waren denn nun die bodenverhältnisse zwecks reifenwahl?


----------



## racing_basti (18. September 2010)

bis auf ein paar pfützen wars recht trocken aufm kamm.


----------



## trippleR (18. September 2010)

Ich wäre dann auch mit am Start, da können wir ja dann wie heut Bummeltempo anschlagen


----------



## Iselz (18. September 2010)

naja, wenn ihr heute nur bummeltempo hattet... dann kann ich ja von glück reden das ich morgen auf dem tandem sitze...


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. September 2010)

Basti....von dir hab ich gestern 3...4 Fotos geschossen....Isabel...du bist auch 1...2.mal drauf und Kev von dir hab 1 oder 2 vom Start...Hatte dich dann auf der Strecke nicht nochmal erwischt

Konnte leider nicht wegen meiner 3wöchigen Grippe mitfahren.


----------



## dukestah (19. September 2010)

von mir nochmal großes Dankeschön für die super Freeridetour, hat wirklich riesig Spaß gemacht. Wenn es kein Einspruch seitens der Organisatoren und der Scouts gibt, könnte ich einen Tracklog zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Goeggi77 (19. September 2010)

war jemand an der Augustusburg?zum Downhillrennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (19. September 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Basti....von dir hab ich gestern 3...4 Fotos geschossen....Isabel...du bist auch 1...2.mal drauf und Kev von dir hab 1 oder 2 vom Start...Hatte dich dann auf der Strecke nicht nochmal erwischt
> 
> Konnte leider nicht wegen meiner 3wöchigen Grippe mitfahren.



Grippe ist immer doof... aber da lieber mal ein rennen auslassen, da kannste dann beim ABM wieder voll mitfahren.

kannst du mir die bilder zukommen lassen? mailadresse schick ich dir per PN, oder hast du sie evtl.?


----------



## thomaask (19. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Was sich unser Streckenbauchef da ausgedacht hat topt Meissen ...



da ich ja nun auch meißen gesehen habe, empfand ich die schlossx strecke eher als unspektakulär und den großen sprung haben eh die meisten ausgelassen. also ganz schön hochgestapelt


----------



## droessirider (19. September 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> da ich ja nun auch meißen gesehen habe, empfand ich die schlossx strecke eher als unspektakulär und den großen sprung haben eh die meisten ausgelassen. also ganz schön hochgestapelt



würd ich och behaupten wenn ich dort ne runter müsste den haben einige ausgelassen aber mit sicherheit nicht aus schiss sondern aus zeitgründen da der sprung recht schwer anzusteuern ist ohne nen geringfügigen Zeitverlust zu haben denn der chickenway lässt sich mit wesentlich höherer geschwindigkeit fahren . haben den gestern früh mal richtig angeguckt von der seite wo man heute nicht hinkonnte .
aber ne so schlimm 
sorry an die drei die heute auf mich rücksicht nehmen wollten und umsonst gewartet haben da ich heute umgeplant habe und auf einmal alle der Familie mit wollten und ich dafür eindeutig nen größeren Hänger bräuchte hab ich auf`s auto umgestellt  hoffe ihr seid nich sauer 
UND NUN NOCHMAL DICKES LOB AN DEN RANDON GEILE TOUR MIT ECHT NECKIGEN ABFAHRTEN WO MAN WENN WAS SCHIEFGEHT AUCH ORDENTLICH AUA HABEN KANN UND DIE TRETMÜLLE HINÜBER IST TAUSEND DANK  FÜR DIE GEILE TOUR ES WAR MIR EIN RIESEN SPAß  hatte am Tagesende komplett 89km und 1950hm auf dem Radelcomputer und nen dickes grinsen im Gesicht .
ach und dem Herrn Frenzel noch eins es war SAU LECKER


----------



## trippleR (19. September 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> UND NUN NOCHMAL DICKES LOB AN DEN RANDON GEILE TOUR MIT ECHT NECKIGEN ABFAHRTEN WO MAN WENN WAS SCHIEFGEHT AUCH ORDENTLICH AUA HABEN KANN UND DIE TRETMÜLLE HINÜBER IST TAUSEND DANK  FÜR DIE GEILE TOUR ES WAR MIR EIN RIESEN SPAß  hatte am Tagesende komplett 89km und 1950hm auf dem Radelcomputer und nen dickes grinsen im Gesicht .
> ach und dem Herrn Frenzel noch eins es war SAU LECKER



Hat denn nun jemand aufgezeichnet? wenn du nämlich sagst dasses spass gemacht hat, dann will ich die auch mal abfahrn, gestern war halt doch wichtiger und richtiger  woanders zu fahren. War übrigens nicht weiter schlimm, dass du nicht am start warst heut morgen, denn: so wie du auf der suche nach was essbaren warst in Gustl, wären wir ja heute 9h unterwegs gewesen. warn so schon über 7 heute bei mir.


----------



## droessirider (19. September 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Hat denn nun jemand aufgezeichnet? wenn du nämlich sagst dasses spass gemacht hat, dann will ich die auch mal abfahrn, gestern war halt doch wichtiger und richtiger  woanders zu fahren. War übrigens nicht weiter schlimm, dass du nicht am start warst heut morgen, denn: so wie du auf der suche nach was essbaren warst in Gustl, wären wir ja heute 9h unterwegs gewesen. warn so schon über 7 heute bei mir.



wieso ich ,mein Junior hatte den Bärenhunger und war schon leicht angepi... und müde war er noch dazu


----------



## kreuziger (19. September 2010)

eure  nahrungsaufnahme  lief  ja echt  suboptimal. bin ich  froh das ich meine  drei weiber und mich schon in der schenke im tal verköstigt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (19. September 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> eure  nahrungsaufnahme  lief  ja echt  suboptimal. bin ich  froh das ich meine  drei weiber und mich schon in der schenke im tal verköstigt hab.



wo du recht hast also in dem besagtem gastronomischen debakel was da wohl am veranstaltungsort ist werde ich nix aber auch rein gar nix wieder essen noch trinken so ein sch... verein sorry aber sowas schlechtes gibt es noch nicht mal am billigsten Imbiss in ganz Chemnitz und dann auch noch 1h aufs essen warten nen radler der 80% aus limo besteht und der frass kalt ist und von vor drei tagen dickes **** you an den wirt der besagten lokalität


----------



## finisher08 (19. September 2010)

wollt mich auch noch mal bei randon für die erlebnisreiche tour mit klasse trails bedanken - (bin mit meinen abgebrochenen schaltauge noch heil heimgekommen) und danke an wirt frenzel für die nutzung der werkstatt.


----------



## Mircwidu (20. September 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> würd ich och behaupten wenn ich dort ne runter müsste den haben einige ausgelassen aber mit sicherheit nicht aus schiss sondern aus zeitgründen da der sprung recht schwer anzusteuern ist ohne nen geringfügigen Zeitverlust zu haben denn der chickenway lässt sich mit wesentlich höherer geschwindigkeit fahren . haben den gestern früh mal richtig angeguckt von der seite wo man heute nicht hinkonnte .



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen.
viele Elemente wurden gestern früh erst aufgebaut.
so auch der Prangersprung, der Table an der Kirche und mehrere Schikanen.

Jede Sprung Umfahrung war Langsamer wie der Sprung selbst.
Bestes Beispiel beim Training an der Drahtseilbahn.
Dort sind 2 Fahrer eines Teams mit ca. 20m Abstand angekommen.
Der vordere hat umfahren der hintere gesprungen. Der der gesprungen ist hat den anderen Überholt und noch nen Vorsprung von ein paar Metern gehabt.

Der Vorteil von Meißen war, das man die Strecke besser erreicht hat.

Aber dafür das es die erste Veranstaltung dieser Art war fand ich es super. Türlich hat es hier und da ein wenig gehackt aber das passiert nun mal.
Falls ihr Konstruktive Punkte habt dann schreibt die doch bitte in der Guste Thread, damit die Veranstalter auch eure Sicht der Dinge zurück gemeldet bekommen.


----------



## Shambler (20. September 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> war jemand an der Augustusburg?zum Downhillrennen?



Hier *meld*

war ganz locker und im Gegensatz zu einem Vorredner habe ich eine ganze Menge Fahrer über die Schanze springen sehen. 

Die Veranstaltung hat mir gefallen ...


----------



## Mircwidu (20. September 2010)

da ich streckenposten an der besagten schanze war, kann ich das von shambler nur bestätigen.


----------



## Randon (20. September 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> da ich ja nun auch meißen gesehen habe, empfand ich die schlossx strecke eher als unspektakulär und den großen sprung haben eh die meisten ausgelassen. also ganz schön hochgestapelt



Bei meiner Aussage bin ich mal von mir ausgegangen: In Meissen wäre ich die komplette Strecke ohne groß zu überlegen gefahren. In Guste hätte ich den Sprung an der Bergstation verweigert. Folglich ist für mich die Guste Strecke heftiger.

Wir sind aber wie gesagt wirklich sehr dankbar für jede Art konstruktiver Kritik. Uns selber sind während der Veranstaltung auch einige verbesserungswürdige Sachen aufgefallen.
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir es noch besser machen, ich denke aber für' erste mal war es doch gar net schlecht.

Also bitte dahin mit der Kritik. Gern auch mit Lob.


----------



## thomaask (20. September 2010)

MITTWOCH


----------



## recon09 (20. September 2010)

Hallo!
Hat von euch zufällig jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Avid-Scheibenbremsen?
Ich müsste meine Elixir mal entlüften, da der Druckpunkt total weg is...

Würde mir das gerne irgendwo in Chemnitz abholn wenn möglich...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## fee (22. September 2010)

Habe gestern beim Pilzesammeln im Rabensteiner Wald eine echt schöne und lange Piste entdeckt. Könnt ja mal raten wo das ist, falls nicht schon hier bekannt? Die Sprungschanze sieht sehr solide gemacht aus. Werde die Strecke mal testen...





Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Randon (23. September 2010)

da sind aber hoffentlich auch paar kurven dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (23. September 2010)

ja. die strecke geht übrigens hier los:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&ll=50.82409,12.778431&t=h&z=21
da waren gestern auch einige bunte vögel mit sturzhelm und skibrille


----------



## thomaask (23. September 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ... und skibrille



ja, aber die ski hatten sie vergessen


----------



## damista (23. September 2010)

Hey Basti,

du hast es in die InfoPost der MadEast geschafft - glückwunsch für´s gedruckte Zitat


----------



## kreuziger (25. September 2010)

abm strecke abfahren hat sich  heute doch etwas  feuchter  gestaltet als erhofft, aber was tut man  nicht alles  für ein bisschen bewegung  an der  frischen luft.
30 leutchen haben  sich aber trotz regen dennoch für  den spass gefunden..


----------



## erkan1984 (26. September 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ja. die strecke geht übrigens hier los:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&ll=50.82409,12.778431&t=h&z=21
> da waren gestern auch einige bunte vögel mit sturzhelm und skibrille



ich hab am Freitag 2 von der Sorte auf der DH Strecke im Kemtauer Wald getroffen, die ham mich ganz schön ungläubig angeschaut, als ich gesagt habe, dass ich mit meinem Rad da runterfahre....


----------



## Iselz (26. September 2010)

aber die feuern einen auch an ;-)


----------



## fee (26. September 2010)

...und lachen einen garantiert aus wenn man dabei über den lenker absteigt


----------



## Iselz (26. September 2010)

...aber nur wenn man nicht fahren kann


----------



## Mircwidu (26. September 2010)

man kann jede strecke mit jedem rad fahren.
Kommt halt nur darauf an wie schnell und mit wieviel Spaß.

Also mir macht Kemtau (Roadgap ausgelassen) mit meinem Fritzz sehr viel spaß. Ob ich soviel mit nem Hardtail hätte weiß nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (26. September 2010)

ich habe den Roadgap auch ausgelassen 


...die zwei haben, mit ihrem Demo und BigHit Roadgap aber auch.


----------



## PH!LL (27. September 2010)

hey,
hat jemand noch n paar infos zu der strecke im rabensteiner wald? - länge, schwierigkeit, spaßfaktor, etc. - würde die sonst am mittwoch mal testen...sofern es dann n bisschen weniger regnet.


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2010)

Ich will am MI Nachmittag ode rmorgen mal den ABM abfahren. Wäre dann wohl so ab 16 Uhr jeweils... also wenn jmd boqq hat. ^^


----------



## PH!LL (27. September 2010)

sorry...muss mal nachfragen...ABM???


----------



## racing_basti (27. September 2010)

PH!LL schrieb:


> sorry...muss mal nachfragen...ABM???



ABM = Adelsberger-Bike-Marathon


----------



## PH!LL (27. September 2010)

ahh ok...danke, hätt ich mir ja auch denken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (27. September 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich will am MI Nachmittag ode rmorgen mal den ABM abfahren. Wäre dann wohl so ab 16 Uhr jeweils... also wenn jmd boqq hat. ^^



diet,  virginia und  meine  wenigkeit wollen wenn es  nicht gerade schüttet mittwoch auch nochmal die  strecke abfahren, allerdings  nach 18.00 uhr.
also wenn  du  nicht schon zum sandmann zuhause  sein  mußt  kannste  dich  gern auch mit  ranhängen.


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2010)

ne - geht ne

Schule fordert zuviel Zeit - viel Stress

fahr sie wohl morgen


----------



## fee (27. September 2010)

PH!LL schrieb:


> hey,
> hat jemand noch n paar infos zu der strecke im rabensteiner wald? - länge, schwierigkeit, spaßfaktor, etc. - würde die sonst am mittwoch mal testen...sofern es dann n bisschen weniger regnet.


länge=eben von oben bis runter zum parkplatz
schwierigkeit=je nach können (sprünge, geschwindigkeit)
spaßfaktor=kopfsache
man muss mehrere mal runter fahren für den richtigen flow ist aber tw. ganz schön holprig und geht in die arme und beine. definitiv gutes kraftraining (auch beim hochfahren). nach dem regen hätte ich aber sicher nicht so viel spaß...


----------



## PH!LL (27. September 2010)

danke für die infos. ich werd am mittwoch mal hochfahrn. bin zwar konditionell noch nich richtig wieder aufm dampfer, ich seh es aber einfach mal als training
mal sehn wie es bei dem regen so wird aber ich bin ja nich aus zucker und ersatzteile und verbandsmaterial hab ich immer dabei

ich geb dann mal n feedback, wie sich die strecke bei dem wetter fahren lässt


----------



## PH!LL (29. September 2010)

sooo ich war heute mal im wald und hab mir mal die sache angeguckt. man sollte auf jeden fall sagen, dass sich da jemand mühe gegeben hat. die piste macht nach einigen abfahrten echt spass. bei dem nassen und weichen boden muss man allerdings oft in die pedale treten um diverse sprünge nich zu verkacken, weil man da einfach speed braucht... das geht wiederrum sehr an die substanz, bzw. an meine substanz. man kann den trail auf jeden fall schnell fahren, das geht dann aber ganz schön auf die arme, da die piste fast nur aus wurzeln besteht. ich bin mit nem hardtail und 120 mm federweg gefahrn aber mit einem fully oder zumindest mit klickpedalen und trockenem waldboden is bestimmt mehr drin. 
ich auch n kurzes video gemacht aber zur zeit spinnt mein rechner, deswegen kann ich das noch nich hochladen, kommt aber noch.

fazit: trail ist empfehlenswert, auch ohne übelstes hardcore-fully-monster-bike... wie gesagt hardtail reicht eigentlich aus. bei dem sumpfigen wetter sind die perdewege aber eindeutig geiler, denn dort ist das schwierige gelände...


----------



## Groudon (29. September 2010)

Ich bin gestern die ABM-Strecke abgefahren. Sie ist bis auf die Einfahrt oben am Steintrails (sehr schlammig) und den Wiesenweg am Ende sehr gut zu fahren. Selbst die Hammergrundabfahrt ist in einem 1A-Zustand, da die Baumaschinen dieses Jahr dort wohl kein einziges Mal gewesen sind.

Hatte trotzdem nur ne Zeit von 01h02min gestern. -.- Hoffe am SO läufts da besser.


----------



## Iselz (3. Oktober 2010)

ABM hat gerockt ;-)


----------



## diet (3. Oktober 2010)

Und wie


----------



## d0r_t0d (3. Oktober 2010)

gibt auch schon Bilder und Ergebnisse vom ABM


----------



## Iselz (3. Oktober 2010)

ja stimmt, ging echt fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (4. Oktober 2010)

MITTWOCH 6.10.2010


----------



## Kallesurf (4. Oktober 2010)

mal was anderes in die Runde:

ich habe bisher immer zum reinigen (z.B Kette waschen) Lampenöl (Parafinöl) benutzt. Aktuell geht das aber nicht mehr, da es parafinhaltiger Kohlenwasserstoff ist und zu Korrosion führt.
Wer weiss eine Lösung bzw. bekommt man das Parafinöl wo anders her.

Habe gestern beim ABM eine neue (gewachste) Kette benutzt, das war nervig.

Von einem Streckenposten habe ich heute eine Info bekommen, dass vor der Adelsbergstrasse viele ihre Reifen kapputt gefahren haben (ich auch), da lag wohl irgendwas rum.

Bike ist schon wieder flott und sauber


----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2010)

Achso? Ach kotzt einen das an. Ist die Adelsbergstraße so unterhalb der Wiesenabfahrt?! Da hatte ich ja auch einen Platten (bei den Kleingärten)... so ein Mist ey.


----------



## thomaask (5. Oktober 2010)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> mal was anderes in die Runde:
> 
> ich habe bisher immer zum reinigen (z.B Kette waschen) Lampenöl (Parafinöl) benutzt. Aktuell geht das aber nicht mehr, da es parafinhaltiger Kohlenwasserstoff ist und zu Korrosion führt.
> Wer weiss eine Lösung bzw. bekommt man das Parafinöl wo anders her.



bremsenreiniger ?
hauptsache ist doch eigentlich nur, das es ein fettlösender reiniger ist


----------



## racing_basti (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn ihr euren ketten einen gefallen tun wollt, dann geht mit nichts ran was "richtig" fettlösend ist. sie glänzt dann zwar schön, aber es wird so gut wie alles an schmierung mit diesen wundermitteln entfernt. und an manche stellen bekommt man so gut wie nichts mehr was den verschleiß mindert. zum glänzen vor der eisdiele ideal, zum fahren auf monopfaden eher schlecht...

bei mir wird die kette einfach beim waschen ganz normal mit abgespült und wann das rad trocken ist nochmal mit einem trockenen lappen abgewischt. anschließend neues öl drauf und fertig.


----------



## diet (5. Oktober 2010)

ja, so macht man das 
...denn die fettlösenden Reiniger spülen das Zeug da raus, wo es hingehört, in die Laschen/Bolzen und da bekommt man es sehr schwer wieder rein


----------



## fee (5. Oktober 2010)

... und danach nochmal abwischen damit nicht soviel staub kleben bleibt. oder von mir eine neue kette kaufen: connex 9s1 a 19


----------



## Kallesurf (5. Oktober 2010)

also nochmal, auf keinen Fall entfettend!

Die Kette ist neu, aber gewachst.

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Parafinöl waren optimal (die Finger stinken nur etwas), ich wollte nur wiisen wo ichs her bekomme.



thomaask schrieb:


> bremsenreiniger ?
> hauptsache ist doch eigentlich nur, das es ein fettlösender reiniger ist


----------



## Kallesurf (5. Oktober 2010)

ganz genau, da wo Du nach den Gärten raus kommst.
Aber gut wars trotzdem und Sohnemann hat seine Platzierung vom Vorjahr "halbiert" 



Groudon schrieb:


> Achso? Ach kotzt einen das an. Ist die Adelsbergstraße so unterhalb der Wiesenabfahrt?! Da hatte ich ja auch einen Platten (bei den Kleingärten)... so ein Mist ey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2010)

naja - ich hatte den Platten schon am Anfang der Gärten... und dann hat mir der Depp am Start/Zielgelände noch mit seinem Messer Lack von der Bremse abgekratzt, als er die Startnummer abmachte (grade erst gesehen -.-)


----------



## chem (5. Oktober 2010)

hi leute,

ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe.

ich brauch mal ein paar Adressen mit richtig guten schraubern, ich war wegen meinen bremsen schon beim Händler in zschopau und bei transalp direkt. doch beide konnten das Problem nicht lösen. 

ich würde da gern morgen direkt mal hinfahren. es muss nicht unbedingt chemnitz sein irgendwas in der nähe von zschopau wäre schön, weil ich da mit dem bike hin muss.

mfg michael

edit: kennt keiner einen guten bike shop in dem es zusätzlich auch ein paar gute Mechaniker gibt?


----------



## thomaask (7. Oktober 2010)

mal ne tourenanfrage

jemand lust auf night-ride am

Fr. 8.10.2010 od.
Sa. 9.10.2010

im ländlichen Stadtgebiet
bis die Lampen dunkel werden


----------



## racing_basti (7. Oktober 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> im ländlichen Stadtgebiet





selbst wenn ich wüsste wo das wäre würde es bei mir dieses wochenende leider nichts mit ner nachtfahrt werden.


----------



## thomaask (7. Oktober 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> selbst wenn ich wüsste wo das wäre würde es bei mir dieses wochenende leider nichts mit ner nachtfahrt werden.



die frage war auch sinngemäß, wer mit kommt und nicht, wer nicht mit kommt.


----------



## Iselz (7. Oktober 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> mal ne tourenanfrage
> 
> jemand lust auf night-ride am
> 
> ...



wenn sich begleitung findet, würd ich sogar mit dem rad auf arbeit fahren, start wäre dann um 3 hier in der ländlichen stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

ihr armen schweine xD arbeit *g* ich hab ferien xD

aber definiert doch bitte ländliche Stadt  das ist ja sowas wie ne Doppelhaushälfte


----------



## racing_basti (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ihr armen schweine xD arbeit *g* ich hab ferien xD
> 
> aber definiert doch bitte ländliche Stadt  das ist ja sowas wie ne Doppelhaushälfte



Chemnitz ist ja im Prinzip eine Doppelhaushälfte, also somit auch eine ländliche Stadt 
Zumindest so in der Art


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

wohn ich dann in der größeren Hälfte? und heir ist mehr grün, ist es dann mehr Land wie Stadt? xD


----------



## thomaask (7. Oktober 2010)

von einer ländlichen stadt war noch nie die rede, aber egal.
ich habe mich da ganz sicher falsch ausgedrückt. dickes sorry

aber was wäre eine ländliche stadt ? z.b. eine stadt auf dem lande ...
und mit ländlichem stadtgebiet ist wahrscheinlich nicht die innenstadt gemeint - irgendwie logisch. aber chemnitz ist ja auch nur ein dorf


----------



## genervtbin (7. Oktober 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> von einer ländlichen stadt war noch nie die rede, aber egal.





thomaask schrieb:


> im ländlichen Stadtgebiet



PS: charmant ist was anderes


thomaask schrieb:


> die frage war auch sinngemäß, wer mit kommt und nicht, wer nicht mit kommt.



in nem anderen thred hast du dich aufgeregt, weil dir irgendwie gar keiner geantwortet hat. tja, wenn keiner mit will und absagen nicht erwünscht sind.....ja, dann antwortet halt auch keiner.


----------



## thomaask (8. Oktober 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> PS: charmant ist was anderes
> 
> 
> in nem anderen thred hast du dich aufgeregt, weil dir irgendwie gar keiner geantwortet hat. tja, wenn keiner mit will und absagen nicht erwünscht sind.....ja, dann antwortet halt auch keiner.


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2010)

Hättet ihr denn Lust am Sonntag mal wieder ne größere Tour zu fahren? Ich hab langsam kB mehr immer die gleichen Wege zu fahren, die ich kenne. ^^ Und alleine fahren ist auf Dauer auch öde. Und wenn das Wetter hält, wäre das ja mal eine günstige Alternative. 

Wohin? kA xD ich = Akku ohne Strom


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hättet ihr denn Lust am Sonntag mal wieder ne größere Tour zu fahren? Ich hab langsam kB mehr immer die gleichen Wege zu fahren, die ich kenne. ^^ Und alleine fahren ist auf Dauer auch öde. Und wenn das Wetter hält, wäre das ja mal eine günstige Alternative.
> 
> Wohin? kA xD ich = Akku ohne Strom



gleicher Inhalt, jedoch würde ich den Samstag vorschlagen


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2010)

bin ich bei meiner Freundin - tut mir leid =( - wäre ja morgen


----------



## beastly (9. Oktober 2010)

oder auch sonntag.
Vielleicht hat der gute Basti ja dann Zeit. Der kennst sich aus....
Ansonsten würde ich richtung Geyer vorschlagen und da ein bissl' im Wald rumräubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (9. Oktober 2010)

wir überlegen gerade am sonntag nach dorfchemnitz zu düsen, sind noch nicht ganz sicher. würdet ihr da auch mitkommen? oder hinkommen?

ich wurde freundlicherweise darauf hingewiesen, das ich das wesentliche vergessen habe


----------



## Groudon (9. Oktober 2010)

so früh ? =( Ich wollte erst so gegen Mittag los ( 1 oder 2 Uhr)


----------



## Kallesurf (17. Oktober 2010)

sitzen alle schom auf'm Hometrainer ?


----------



## chem (17. Oktober 2010)

nene, gerade das bike mal richtig eingesaut. das neue bike macht doch recht viel spaß.


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich war gestern...und wir starten in 15min nochmal in den rabensteiner wald


----------



## chem (17. Oktober 2010)

ich würde gern in den nächsten minuten ne tour von zschopau nach augustusburg starten.

hat da evtl. jemand Interesse?


----------



## Groudon (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich war auf der Straße mit 2 Freunden unterwegs. Auch sehr schön gewesen, bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## Kallesurf (17. Oktober 2010)

fein, ich war auch das neue ausfahren , übern Adelsberg


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Oktober 2010)

hat heute jemand lust. ich schwing mich heute nochmal drauf. ist ja herrliches wetter, außerdem gibt es kein schlechts wetter nur die falsche Kleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (24. Oktober 2010)

trippleR, virginia und  meine wenigkeit  haben  gestern  mal auf  der suche  nach  schnee  dem  fichtelberg einen  besuch abgestattet. war recht  lustig, wenn auch recht anstrengend  nach 2 wochen totaler  mountainbikeabstinenz. ach ja, schnee konnten wir ab ca. 800 m auch bestaunen.


----------



## Wanderradler (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo kreuziger,



> ach ja, schnee konnten wir ab ca. 800 m auch bestaunen.


 
War da viel Schnee?

Bin ja gestern radeln gewesen, auf dem Eisenweg, zum sog. "Fichtelbergblick", aber war leider etwas neblig, konnte den Fichtelberg zwar sehen, war aber immer noch "dunkel", war wohl doch nicht soo viel Schnee drauf oder?


----------



## kreuziger (24. Oktober 2010)

ab 800m  waren ab und zu im wald  kleine  flecke mit schnee zu entdecken,  wurde  dann halt langsam immer mehr. auf  dem  kamm sind  wir  dann stellenweise  schon richtig im schnee gefahren so ca. 5cm waren es da.


----------



## trippleR (24. Oktober 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> ab 800m  waren ab und zu im wald  kleine  flecke mit schnee zu entdecken,  wurde  dann halt langsam immer mehr. auf  dem  kamm sind  wir  dann stellenweise  schon richtig im schnee gefahren so ca. 5cm waren es da.



Naja, soooo schlimm wars nicht , die Wege waren so gut wie frei, lustig und richtig im Schnee(wenns au net ganz 5cm waren) ging die nördliche Abfahrt mit anschließendem Monopfad Richtung 24h-Strecke.Auf kurzen schattigen Asphaltstücken war ab und an ein wenig Eis, aber nirgendwo so, dass man es nicht gesehen hat. Also unproblematisch.


----------



## kreuziger (24. Oktober 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Naja, soooo schlimm wars nicht , die Wege waren so gut wie frei, lustig und richtig im Schnee(wenns au net ganz 5cm waren) ging die nördliche Abfahrt mit anschließendem Monopfad Richtung 24h-Strecke.Auf kurzen schattigen Asphaltstücken war ab und an ein wenig Eis, aber nirgendwo so, dass man es nicht gesehen hat. Also unproblematisch.




lass mich  doch  mal ein bisschen übertreiben!


----------



## Groudon (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
habt ihr schon die Winterpokal-Teams fest? Ich suche noch ne Gruppe. Bin da absolut frei von Vorurteilen oder Bedingungen. ^^ Ist ja mehr so just for fun um bissl zu motivieren. Also - wer noch nen Platz frei hat -> ich bin für die Lücke da zum schließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wäre eine Möglichkeit, heute könnte man aber auch ne Runde drassen drehen?



Groudon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habt ihr schon die Winterpokal-Teams fest? Ich suche noch ne Gruppe. Bin da absolut frei von Vorurteilen oder Bedingungen. ^^ Ist ja mehr so just for fun um bissl zu motivieren. Also - wer noch nen Platz frei hat -> ich bin für die Lücke da zum schließen!


----------



## trippleR (30. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wirds ja nochmal schön!! Jemand Lust auf ne gepflegte Runde MTB? Da heut nacht ja die Zeit umgestellt wird, schlag ich mal 10Uhr morgen früh irgendwo in Chemnitz vor, mit Richtung Süden?


----------



## fee (30. Oktober 2010)

Lust schon, aber mein rechtes Knie braucht mal eine Pause. Bin auch immer für eine Rennrad-Runde (bis 100km) unter der Woche (Do, Fr) zu haben. Aber so eine sportliche Runde mit dir geht morgen leider garnicht  Eher so Kaffefahrt. Trozdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Iselz (30. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts denn bei euch unter der woche mit nacht ritten aus? jetzt, da der winterpokal los geht... da könnte man doch gelegentlich mal 2-3h im wald fahren!? also so zwischen 17 und 20 uhr wäre meine vorstellung. aber vielleicht fährt erkan auch lieber rolle mit mir...


----------



## Floyd0707 (31. Oktober 2010)

wir waren gestern und heute unterwegs....

würde auch mal wieder ein nachtritt machen, aber leider geht das erst wieder am wochenende. bin diese woche wieder in dtl. unterwegs


----------



## Trottel (31. Oktober 2010)

Nachtritte sind wohl bei solch einem tollen Wetter am besten.

Tagsüber sind die Wälder von Wandersmännern und -frauen überfüllt.


----------



## Wanderradler (1. November 2010)

> Nachtritte sind wohl bei solch einem tollen Wetter am besten.
> 
> Tagsüber sind die Wälder von Wandersmännern und -frauen überfüllt


 
Oder ihr beginnt eure Radtouren mal so etwa 6:30 Uhr bzw. 7 Uhr früh

Da sind auch so gut wie keine Leute unterwegs, gerade WE ist es immer wieder schön, wie alles regelrecht leergefegt ist von Menschen.


----------



## Groudon (1. November 2010)

Aber welcher Jugendliche quält sich am WochenENDE um 6uhr aus'm Bett. xD Bei DEN Temperaturen... hätten wir früh schon 15°C wär das ja was anderes. *g*

Hab heute wieder 2h auf der Straße gemacht... sobald die Sonne weg war, sind mir die Zehen abgefroren (Überschuhe vergessen).


----------



## Wanderradler (1. November 2010)

> Aber welcher Jugendliche quält sich am WochenENDE um 6uhr aus'm Bett. xD Bei DEN Temperaturen... hätten wir früh schon 15°C wär das ja was anderes. *g*
> 
> Hab heute wieder 2h auf der Straße gemacht... sobald die Sonne weg war, sind mir die Zehen abgefroren (Überschuhe vergessen).


 
Ja ok, als jugendlicher schläft man sehr gern lieber bis 10 Uhr oder länger, habe ich ja auch gemacht, aber als ich mein Zweithobbie, die Fotografie mit dem Radfahren verbunden hatte, konnte ich gar nicht mehr genug vom Tag bekommen und so bin ich zum Frühaufsteher mutiert, und zwischen Mai und Juni bin ich sogar extra 3 Uhr früh aufgestanden, damit ich 4:30 Uhr früh losradeln konnte und bin etwa 9:40 Uhr in Oberwiesenthal angekommen.

Man braucht die "richtige" Motivation und schon klappt es mit dem Frühaufstehen.


----------



## Groudon (1. November 2010)

jop 

heute morgen haten wir ja einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang (ca. 6.40uhr) - das sah SO GEIL aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (2. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> jop
> 
> heute morgen haten wir ja einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang (ca. 6.40uhr) - das sah SO GEIL aus



hm, da hab ich gerade das zweite mal gefrühstückt. das mit dem früh losfahren hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber am wochenende kann ich ja auch tagsüber fahren, da muss ich nicht im dunklen. in der woche ist das anders  aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. dafür komm ich jetzt nach hause und habe "frei"


----------



## Wanderradler (3. November 2010)

> heute morgen haten wir ja einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang (ca. 6.40uhr) - das sah SO GEIL aus


 
das stimmt, war sogar ein wenig "blutrot", habe schon gedacht, ein neuer Vulkan ist in Island ausgebrochen

Obwohl, soll ja jetzt tatsächlich so sein, dass der "Grimsvötn" *endlich mal ein Nahme, den man auch sprechen kann* bald ausbrechen könnte.




> das mit dem früh losfahren hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber am wochenende kann ich ja auch tagsüber fahren, da muss ich nicht im dunklen.


 
Im dunklen losfahren, Lampe ran und an und los gehts...

Momentan versuche ich auch lieber erst loszufahren, wenn es schon heller draußen ist, aber fahre ja auch keine 130 km mehr, erst  wenn die Tage länger werden und es wärmer wird und ich mal wieder soweit radeln will, dann mache ich wieder früher los.

Also erst im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Groudon (3. November 2010)

Die Dunkelheit an sich ist ja geil.  Aber bitte bei 10°C+. ^^


----------



## Wanderradler (4. November 2010)

> Die Dunkelheit an sich ist ja geil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt gibt es keine Ausreden mehr, soll laut Wetterbericht wärmer werden, auch frühs im dunklen.


----------



## Iselz (13. November 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> ...merkt euch schonmal das wochenende vom 4./5.12. vor. wenns soweit ist kann man ja entscheiden welcher tag am besten passt



Sooo, am 4.12. ist Nikolausradeln angesagt, d.h. je nach Wetter eine schöne gemütliche Runde mit Tee und Plätzchen. Treffpunkt und sowas werd ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt geben  Aber ihr könnt euch bis dahin ja schonmal Zipfelmützen besorgen


----------



## Wanderradler (13. November 2010)

> eine schöne gemütliche Runde mit Tee und Plätzchen


 
klingt lecker...Plätzchen mit Zimt?...Mmh...lecker



> Treffpunkt und sowas werd ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt geben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin zu verwöhnt, aber vielleicht gibt es noch keinen Schneefall, so dass ich mal mitradeln kann.


----------



## trippleR (13. November 2010)

Hm, am 4.? Damit bin ich raus. Viel Spass allen anderen!


----------



## racing_basti (13. November 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Hm, am 4.? Damit bin ich raus. Viel Spass allen anderen!



wann musst du denn nach DD?


----------



## Iselz (13. November 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wann musst du denn nach DD?


dort ist nämlich nikolausradeln am sonntag... also kannste gleich dort bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (13. November 2010)

am 04... mal sehen ob ich kann  nur, wenn kein Eis liegt...


----------



## droessirider (16. November 2010)

Also Ich bin dabei mit Zipfelmütze wie sich das gehört bei Schnee und Eis ich freu mich jetzt schon hoffe ich bin auch fit da ich zur zeit innerhalb von fünf wochen die zweite Erkältung habe


----------



## trippleR (16. November 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> Also Ich bin dabei mit Zipfelmütze wie sich das gehört bei Schnee und Eis ich freu mich jetzt schon hoffe ich bin auch fit da ich zur zeit innerhalb von fünf wochen die zweite Erkältung habe



Da darfst du dich nicht immer halbnackt nachts draussen rumtreiben


----------



## Groudon (16. November 2010)

xD Denkt ihr, dass am 04.12. schon Schnee liegt?! Ich muss am 29.11. zur Musterung. *kotz*


----------



## droessirider (16. November 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Da darfst du dich nicht immer halbnackt nachts draussen rumtreiben



wieso halb nackt ich kann nichts dafür das du mir an die wäsche willst in deinem Hormonstau nach dem Abend ich fahr Dich nochmal nach Hause du Lustmolch


----------



## droessirider (16. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> xD Denkt ihr, dass am 04.12. schon Schnee liegt?! Ich muss am 29.11. zur Musterung. *kotz*



da muss jeder mal hin heul ne vieleicht gibt es bald keine pflicht mehr "take it easy "
ach und letztes jahr gab es am 5dec. nur ganz wenig schnee aber dafür wars bitter kalt mit -5°c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trippleR (16. November 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wieso halb nackt ich kann nichts dafür das du mir an die wäsche willst in deinem Hormonstau nach dem Abend ich fahr Dich nochmal nach Hause du Lustmolch



Mea culpa! Entschuldigung!  ich war so aufgewühlt 

@groudon
Drück lieber die daumen dass es unter null ist, denn da fällt der Niederschlag als angenehmer Schnee und nicht als Regen


----------



## Groudon (16. November 2010)

Ja. ^^ Solange es nicht -10°C ist und schifft ist mir alles egal. Schnee ja, Eis nein!


----------



## kreuziger (17. November 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> wieso halb nackt ich kann nichts dafür das du mir an die wäsche willst in deinem Hormonstau nach dem Abend ich fahr Dich nochmal nach Hause du Lustmolch



wollte eigentlich eh mal fragen wie es am samstag war, aber jetzt erspar ich   mir das mal  lieber.

@ droessi
gibts da etwa irgendwas was deine frau  wissen  sollte?


----------



## Wanderradler (22. November 2010)

R.I.P. Ich trauere und gedenke an die wunderschönen Tage dieses Jahres, wo ich soo schön radeln konnte, aber jetzt (vielleicht am Mittwoch) ist es soweit: Der Winter kommt mit großen Schritten auf uns zu und da werde ich mein MTB erstmal als "Hamsterrad" fü zuhause missbrauchen.

Aber ich freue mich schon wieder auf den Frühling, da gehts wieder richtig los

So, dass musste ich erstmal loswerden.


----------



## maloh1705 (22. November 2010)

Ja hab ich gestern auch schon gedacht...
Aber ich werd mich auch wieder auf den Sattel schwingen, wenn mal ein bissl die Sonne scheint...Schnee ist mir egal...kann man schön driften üben
Wie ich die sommerlich, staubigen Trails vermisse...


----------



## Groudon (22. November 2010)

jo... naja - solange nur Schnee liegt ohne Eis hab ich ja keine Probleme ^^

was fahrt ihr im Winter drauÃen fÃ¼r Handschuhe? Also gerade auch mal so, dass die HÃ¤nde 2-3h noch relativ warm bleiben und nicht mehr wie 50â¬ kosten? 

Ich hab an die Gore Mistral gedacht, was ja "nur" Windstopper sind.


----------



## Iselz (22. November 2010)

@Wanderradler: für einen Freiluftausritt ist es doch schnell wieder umgebaut... 

@Groudon: wir haben Windstopper Handschuhe von Röckl die um die null Grad gerade noch gehen. Letzten Winter bin ich damit gut durchgekommen. Für ganz kalt habsch leider nichts, da bin ich eh meist auf dem "Hamsterrad".


----------



## droessirider (24. November 2010)

also fÃ¼r ganz kalt hab ich paar shimano winterhandschuhe die sind aber relativ dick ne sache des gefallens ich komm gut mit denen aus und preislich sind die auch ok um die 30â¬.

@isa habt hier schon ne ahnung wann wir am 4.dec. starten wollen und wohin habt ihr euch Ã¼berlegt hab mir den tag freigeschaufelt  zur not habsch sogar spikerollern am radel aber nur wenn nÃ¶tig und logisch die stadtschlampe muss fÃ¼r den winterausritt herhalten


----------



## droessirider (24. November 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich eh mal fragen wie es am samstag war, aber jetzt erspar ich   mir das mal  lieber.
> 
> @ droessi
> gibts da etwa irgendwas was deine frau  wissen  sollte?




was sollte die denn wissen was sie nicht schon weiß


----------



## trippleR (25. November 2010)

Also als Handschuhe genügen bei mir PearlIzumi-Windstopper, die sind realtiv dünn, aber da es im schnee eh meist etwas intensiver zur sache geht, wärmt es sich schnell auf.Viel unangenehmer finde ich allerdings ein ausgekühltes Handgelenk, wogegen ich mir von Mama ein paar stulpen habe stricken lassen, sehn zwar nicht besonders gut aus, aber erfüllen ihren Zweck richtig gut und ich kann die Optik ja sowieso nach positiv verbessern 





Am 4. bin ich wahrscheinlich doch mit am Start. Ich werd die Persistance wohl sausen lassen, war ja nach 'm AJZ schon total am A**** , und am 5. ist dann auch noch Cross in Waldenburg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. November 2010)

Wo soll es am 4. eigentlich hingehen? Wird das eher gemütliches Cruisen oder och krasses Trailsurfen?!^^


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wo soll es am 4. eigentlich hingehen?



Das überlegen wir uns bis zum Wochenende mal noch.



Groudon schrieb:


> Wird das eher gemütliches Cruisen oder och krasses Trailsurfen?!^^



Was ist dir denn lieber?


----------



## Groudon (25. November 2010)

Bei Schnee und Eis?! ^^ Eher chilliges Trailcruisen als krasses Surven. 

Aber von MIR macht ihr das mal nicht abhängig!!! ^^ Ich bin da ja immer eher das Kücken unter uns.


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber von MIR macht ihr das mal nicht abhängig!!!



keine angst, ich wollte nur mal nachfragen 

aber ich denke es wird schon für alle machbar sein die runde.


----------



## Groudon (25. November 2010)

Gut. ^^ Mal sehen was die Temperaturen dann sagen an dem Tag... und hoffentlich liegt kein Eis! Das brauch ich nun so garne...


----------



## trippleR (25. November 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Was ist dir denn lieber?



Also ich mags laaaaaaaang und dreckig  und am besten immer quer! Aber ich denke, dass wir auf jeden Fall ein wenig amüsiert werden :-D


----------



## Iselz (25. November 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Also ich mags laaaaaaaang und dreckig  und am besten immer quer! Aber ich denke, dass wir auf jeden Fall ein wenig amüsiert werden :-D



hätt ich nicht anders erwartet 
aber das mit dem quer kannste dann mal vormachen... hihihi


----------



## droessirider (25. November 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> hätt ich nicht anders erwartet
> aber das mit dem quer kannste dann mal vormachen... hihihi



das soll er mal tun der herr R. ich hoffe es bleibt kalt und wir haben bissel schnee meine stadtschlampe freut sich schon heut sind meine metallstoppelreifen angekommen ich will EIS 

ach und dem herrn R wollt ich sagen quer bei 20cm schnee fetzt bestimmt  montag dienstag solls nochmal schneien juhu 

ist Weihnachtsmützenpflicht ich hoffe doch oder  immer druff uff den helm !!!!!!


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ist Weihnachtsmützenpflicht ich hoffe doch oder  immer druff uff den helm !!!!!!



ja, es wird helm- und zipfelmützenpflicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. November 2010)

Ich hab nur 'n Geweih. xD Das wird wohl reichen.

Hat jmd paar Spikereifen für mich. xD Wieso sind die scheiß Dinger so teuer... -.-


----------



## droessirider (25. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 'n Geweih. xD Das wird wohl reichen.
> 
> Hat jmd paar Spikereifen für mich. xD Wieso sind die scheiß Dinger so teuer... -.-





ich hab auch nur die schweren ice spiker von schwalbe leider nicht die pro weil mir au zu teuer die einfachen waren im satz bei 60  geht noch die sind aber wirklich schwer is ja oh kein rennen sondern spaß .

denke geweih rockt auch hauptsache weihnachten


----------



## Groudon (25. November 2010)

und kein Eis xD kB mich auf's Maul zu hauen ^^


----------



## droessirider (25. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> und kein Eis xD kB mich auf's Maul zu hauen ^^



hey mann einmal im jahr kannste auch mal bissel adrenalin riskieren


----------



## Iselz (26. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 'n Geweih. xD Das wird wohl reichen.
> 
> Hat jmd paar Spikereifen für mich. xD Wieso sind die scheiß Dinger so teuer... -.-



Ich tät meinen, dass du die am 4.12. nicht brauchst, zumindest haben wir auch keine... zur Not eiern wir zusammen umher, hihi...

Geweih passt auch


----------



## trippleR (26. November 2010)

Ich bräuchte dann auch noch irgendwoher son mützchen, damit der gesamteindruck passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. November 2010)

Ich hab mein  Geweih aus'm Tâ¬ddy oder so. xD Hat mir mein Kleener mitgebracht. ^^ DÃ¼rfte es doch jetzt Ã¼berall geben.


----------



## racing_basti (26. November 2010)

Aber nicht dass ihr alle mit irgendwelchen Geweihen ankommt - es besteht *Zipfelmützenpflicht* aufm Helm!!!

Groudon bekommt ne Ausnahmeregelung


----------



## Groudon (26. November 2010)

hihi ^^ ich darf wieder das Rentier von euch ollen Weihnachtsmännern sein  die rote NAse ist dann sicher inklusive *g*


----------



## racing_basti (26. November 2010)

ja, du darfst uns dann alle ziehen


----------



## Groudon (26. November 2010)

SO war das aber nicht gedacht. *lach* Da werden wir wohl vor Mitternacht auch nicht heimkommen. 

Wird sicher ne lustige Sache die TOur! Freu mich drauf.


----------



## kreuziger (27. November 2010)

um welche uhrzeit wollt ihr denn da am 4. ungefähr starten?


----------



## Groudon (27. November 2010)

Wollte heute mal ne Runde Grundlage auf der Straße machen... scheiß Eis. Bin dann doch auf Laufen umgeschwenkt und das war och ne ohne Risiko. Wenn das nächsten SO och so Glatt ist...


----------



## droessirider (27. November 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wollte heute mal ne Runde Grundlage auf der Straße machen... scheiß Eis. Bin dann doch auf Laufen umgeschwenkt und das war och ne ohne Risiko. Wenn das nächsten SO och so Glatt ist...



wieso sonntag 4.dez ist doch sonnabend oder mein fehler


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2010)

Stimmt. ^^


----------



## racing_basti (1. Dezember 2010)

Da ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenende noch nicht wieder sooo gut fahren kann um die tief verschneiten Monopfade zu bezwingen und da es die kommende Nacht wohl nochmal 15-20cm Neuschnee geben soll verschieben wir das Nikolausradeln mal um unbestimmte Zeit nach hinten. - In eure Schuhe dürft ihr dann am 6. aber trotzdem schauen.

Ich denke bei dem Schnee hat es (selbst mit Spikes) wenig Sinn Monopfade fahren zu wollen. Halbwegs frei werden wohl nur die Straßen sein, aber dort sind die Autofahrer ja schon seit längerem mehr mit sich beschäftigt als dass sie noch auf uns Acht geben könnten/würden. Dort wo keine Autos hinkommen dürften am Wochenende 30-40cm Schnee liegen, je nach Wind auch mehr.

Sollte sich trotzdem jemand auf 2 Räder nach draußen wagen --> Bilder machen und hier zeigen 

Evtl. werden wir am Wochenende eher was in die Richtung Winterwanderung machen, sicher ist das ganze aber noch nicht.
Sollte da jemand Lust haben mit durch den Schnee zu stapfen kann er ja schonmal Interesse bekunden, dann können wir nochmal Bescheid geben was wir da evtl. vor haben.

Gut Pflug!

Basti

Edit: falls doch jemand fahren will, dann empfiehlt sich dieses Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (1. Dezember 2010)

schade zuviel vom weißen zeugs is halt och ne so der hit mal schauen vieleicht radeln wir ja ne runde zu sylvester nur abends get es da nicht da wir nen 60 geb. in der familie haben oder wir streben nochmal in nächster zeit ne glühweinrunde an wir nehmen auch den lars mit der schrottet dabei immer seinen rahmen  hab mich so gefreut aber mal gucken vieleicht versuch ich mal in rabenstein mit ner kleinen runde mal gucken


----------



## racing_basti (1. Dezember 2010)

oder irgendjemand treibt halt noch 10 von den surly pugsley auf


----------



## droessirider (1. Dezember 2010)

oder wir organisieren uns paar snowmobile


----------



## trippleR (1. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ........ hab mich so gefreut aber mal gucken vieleicht versuch ich mal in rabenstein mit ner kleinen runde mal gucken



Da war ich am Montag, und bin von Wüstenbrandt raufgefahren über breite Wege(eigentlich), also beim flach hochfahren hat ich schon Puls 170, was ja bei den Temperaturen nicht gerade von Vorteil ist(die Lunge hat dann Abends auch gejammert) und wenns bergrunter ging, haste gedacht da hängen 10 Tandems hintendran und wollen beschleunigt werden  
Wir könnten allerdings ne schneeräumaktion machen auf ner kurzen Monopfadrunde und dann da ne kleines rennerschen machen , da brauch man auch Glühwein und Stollen nicht so durch die Gegend schleppen!!! 
Nur so als Vorschlag, wenn da jemand ne Idee hat, raus damit!!


----------



## droessirider (1. Dezember 2010)

also die idee ist gut und rabenstein als lokation ist denke gut dafür und der glühwein ist ne so weit weg auf dem totenstein gibt es ja welchen zum glück bis zum sonnabend hat das fußvolk den schnee schon wieder bissel plattgelatscht also nur noch bissel monopfad frei machen und dann gehts los vieleicht hat ja hier noch jemand bissel mut zum spaß oder ist genau so bekloppt wie der herr R. aus B. und meiner wenigkeit dem droessischneemann wunsch meiner zum start wäre vormittags so um 11.00 uhr treffen könnte man sich ja am wildgatter oder so 
wer mit dabei ist hier kurz bescheid sagen das wir ungefähr wissen wieviele wir sind bis dahin gut schipp und rutschfreie tage


----------



## damista (1. Dezember 2010)

Das ganze nach hinten zu verlegen halte ich für ne sehr gute idee! War gestern ne Stunde im Zeisigwald unterwegs. Noch macht es kaum Spaß. wenn das zeug aber bissl liegen bleibt, dann wird das was ganz feines


----------



## thomaask (1. Dezember 2010)

oder mal die wintersportgeräte (ski, snowboard od. schlitten) entstauben und nach guste fahren, oder keilberg


----------



## damista (1. Dezember 2010)

Carver sind beim Service, für die  langen Latten fehlen noch die Schuhe. bringt der Mann mit dem weißen Bart.

Aber Schlitten wäre echt mal ne idee. Auf einen passt bestimmt auch so ein Glühweinkübel.


----------



## trippleR (1. Dezember 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> oder mal die wintersportgeräte (ski, snowboard od. schlitten) entstauben und nach guste fahren, oder keilberg



Sonen neumodischen modernen mist kann ich net, mach ich net und kriegen wir auch garnicht mehr rein, da hauts mich auf die fresse, da geh ich lieber im schnee bissl heizen, das kann ich wenigstens! Iss ja schließlich erst der 1. dezember heut!!! Schneeschuhefahrn kann man im Januar und Februar, da sind ja schließlich auch die WINTERferien 

CO2-emittieren sucks , immer diese Autofahrer, das macht aber auch nicht wirklich Laune bei den Strassenbedingungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (2. Dezember 2010)

schneemannbau'n und Schneeballschlacht ...ohh wie ist das schön


----------



## kreuziger (2. Dezember 2010)

wie gut  das ich  jetzt endlich auch in der  guten stube  fahren kann.


----------



## fee (2. Dezember 2010)

ich finde im schnee rumfahren macht spaß, man muss nur die richtigen reifen drauf haben... wenn man mal abspringen muss ist es meist auch nicht so schlimm.
am besten komme ich mit ganz schmalen reifen durch den tiefen schnee, mit ganz breiten kann man besser über schon komprimierten schnee fahren oder habt ihr da andere erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie gut  das ich  jetzt endlich auch in der  guten stube  fahren kann.



WEICHEI OLLER HAMSTERRADLER da sit doch überhaupt ken spaß dabei :kotz:


na wer traut sich der Fee klingt zumindest schonmal angetan von der idee da rabenstein auch genau sein revier ist


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

fee schrieb:


> ich finde im schnee rumfahren macht spaß, man muss nur die richtigen reifen drauf haben... wenn man mal abspringen muss ist es meist auch nicht so schlimm.
> am besten komme ich mit ganz schmalen reifen durch den tiefen schnee, mit ganz breiten kann man besser über schon komprimierten schnee fahren oder habt ihr da andere erfahrungen gemacht?



im großen und ganzen hast du recht aber da man nicht immer ein und die selben streckenbedingungen haben wird kannste wahrscheinlich nie den richtigen reifen zur richtigen zeit haben oder duhast immer noch paar reifen zum wechseln im rucksack   fahre aber fast den ganzen winter 2.10er drauf also die schlanken .bis jetzt gings immer ganz gut .


----------



## trippleR (2. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> i....... also die schlanken .bis jetzt gings immer ganz gut .



Hm, die schlanken,  passt ja bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2010)

Was für Temperaturen bekommen wir am WE denn?! Ich habe nämlich keine  vernünftigen Handschuhe. -.- Die kosten ja alle so ******* viel...


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Hm, die schlanken,  passt ja bei dir



bist ja nur neidisch bei mir ist der frost ne glei uff de rippen durch


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen bekommen wir am WE denn?! Ich habe nämlich keine  vernünftigen Handschuhe. -.- Die kosten ja alle so ******* viel...



boh alter meine kosten 29 das geht doch eigentlich sind von shimano mit windtex und wasser geht auch ne so wirklich durch warm bis übers handgelenk reichend aber ne störend glaube die hab ich irgendwann mal bei lucky bike gekauft sind ne super schick aber im winter sau gut


----------



## kreuziger (2. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> WEICHEI OLLER HAMSTERRADLER da sit doch überhaupt ken spaß dabei



soll ja keinen spass machen. nur weh tun soll´s.
brauch unbedingt  noch einen  ventilator zur  fahrtwindsimulation. auf  dem ding schwitzt man... das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> soll ja keinen spass machen. nur weh tun soll´s.
> brauch unbedingt  noch einen  ventilator zur  fahrtwindsimulation. auf  dem ding schwitzt man... das geht ja gar nicht.



du vogel schaff das ding auf die terrasse da is kalt genug


----------



## trippleR (2. Dezember 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> soll ja keinen spass machen. nur weh tun soll´s.
> brauch unbedingt  noch einen  ventilator zur  fahrtwindsimulation. auf  dem ding schwitzt man... das geht ja gar nicht.



Alter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hör auf Verkehr mit dem Teil zu haben, du willst ja nur dass deine Nudel im Ventilator schlackert!!! Komm ma mit raus!!! Is viel geiler!!


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

trippleR schrieb:


> Alter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hör auf Verkehr mit dem Teil zu haben, du willst ja nur dass deine Nudel im Ventilator schlackert!!! Komm ma mit raus!!! Is viel geiler!!



und draussen gibts auch richtigen fahrtwind oder vieleicht gibts für das teil auch nen pcgesteuerten ventilator der dir den original fahrtwind macht


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Dezember 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> oder irgendjemand treibt halt noch 10 von den surly pugsley auf


Besser die hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4256417&postcount=8


----------



## droessirider (2. Dezember 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> Besser die hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4256417&postcount=8



richtig goil det teil fährt das oder hopst es


----------



## damista (2. Dezember 2010)

Lasst den Kreuziger mal schön hamstern. Fitt macht´s alle mal. sitz momentan auch für ca. 4h in der woche drauf. Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen ist einfach noch kein Blumetoipf zu gewinnen. Egal mit welchen  Reifen. Okay, das ding vom alten Sack könnte schon rocken.

@Groudon
Versuch´s mal mit Lederhandschuhen, falls vorhanden. Mit sowas bin ich im Winter meist unterwegs. Ansonsten eben mal auf ein Teil verzichten und dafür in warme Finger investieren.... Gibt doch auch noch solche Handwärmer. 

Allgemein sollten wir aber die Glühweintour mal so langsam wirklich wieder planen. Vor allem, wo man das Heißgetränk zu sich nimmt. Wieder Zeisigwald? Wo schmekt er noch? Einsiedel ( Droessi  )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (3. Dezember 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen bekommen wir am WE denn?! Ich habe nämlich keine  vernünftigen Handschuhe. -.- Die kosten ja alle so ******* viel...



muss aber nicht. im baumarkt gibt es z.B thinsulate handschuhe für <5
ich fahr mit handschuhen für 2


----------



## kreuziger (3. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> und draussen gibts auch richtigen fahrtwind oder vieleicht gibts für das teil auch nen pcgesteuerten ventilator der dir den original fahrtwind macht



ich  schau mich mal um ob ich was  finde. sollte aber zum fahrtwind auch noch den orginalen duft der jeweils abgefahrenen strecken abgeben.

@ tribbleR
wenn mein schnupfen-husten-heiserkeit infekt wieder  weg ist  komm ich  gern mal wieder mit raus. sogar zum laufen. vorrausgesetzt mein  chef gewährt mir die ausreichende tagesfreizeit.


----------



## trippleR (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Droessie hat mich grad ausm Rabensteiner Forst angerufen! Die Hauptwege sind geschoben, Die Abfahrten zum Teil jetzt schon gut Fahrbar, spätestens nach der 2. Abfahrt sollte es schon wieder richtig schnell werden.
Vorgeschlagener Treffpunkt und Zeit:
Eingang Wildgehege 11.30Uhr
Und wer Glühwein saufen will, am Totenstein gibt's und da kommen wir ja immer mal vorbei!
Ich geh jetzt erstmal bissl draussen rumrollern und quer fahren!

Achja, für die Reifenzauderer: Droessie meint, spikes nicht von Nöten, also kein Eis


----------



## trippleR (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist jetzt morgen jemand ausser dem Droessie und mir noch mit am Start?
Also ich war heut 3,5h mit dem MTB richtung Rochliter Berg unterwegs..... es war ein TRAUM!!!


----------



## Iselz (3. Dezember 2010)

kommt nu eigentlich jemand mit wandern?


----------



## droessirider (3. Dezember 2010)

so wie ich das sehe steht das date für morgen also die hauptwege sind platt wie autobahnen und damit bestens fahrbar so eben sind die ohne schnee nie und die wanderer und skirutscher haben die abfahrten schon bissel plattgemacht 24h abfahrt geht die mit den kickern auch und die am totenstein an der großen schneise ist ebenfalls fahrbar  mal gucken ob wir ne noch eine finden spikes sind au ne unbedingt von nöten um gut vorwärts zu kommen da nur ab und an auf den hauptwegen mal was glattes kommt was man aber umfahren kann da breit genug  und ein wintermärchenwald ist das nur so für die Romantiker unter uns  also los kommt schon!!!!!!! nicht so schüchtern  morgen wird bestes Wetter bei gediegenen -5°c 

achso die weihnachtsmützenpflicht wurde noch nicht aufgehoben


----------



## racing_basti (3. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> achso die weihnachtsmützenpflicht wurde noch nicht aufgehoben





ich wünsch euch schonmal viel spaß. und macht paar fotos


----------



## droessirider (3. Dezember 2010)

wird gemacht so ne kloppies wir uns muss mann einfach fotoknippsen


----------



## trippleR (3. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ...........kann da breit genug  und ein wintermärchenwald ist das nur so für die Romantiker unter uns  also los kommt schon!!!!!!! nicht so schüchtern  ...........



Ich glaub "breit" geht morgen am Totenstein :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (3. Dezember 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]  so soll sein der blödmannshut ist drauf !!!!


----------



## droessirider (3. Dezember 2010)

blödmannshut is drauf also es geht los .


----------



## thomaask (3. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> achso die weihnachtsmützenpflicht wurde noch nicht aufgehoben



deswegen bin ich raus


----------



## droessirider (4. Dezember 2010)

naja so ernst ist es nicht gemeint wäre nur lustig wenn ,aber ich kann ja keinen zum blödmannshut verpflichten also wer noch möchte nur fleißig drauf los mal sehen wie viele morgen 11.30uhr am Wildgattereingang sind oder ob der trippelr und ich allene durch den wald holpern rutschen ....hoffe nur das meine bremsen ne einfrieren scheiß hs33 oder ich muss noch die spiker umziehen aufs droessi so ein aufwand ach schei... ich fahr bis ich ne mehr bremsen kann 

ach Rentiergeweihe sind auch zugelassen


----------



## thomaask (4. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> ... ich fahr bis ich ne mehr bremsen kann



wer bremst verliert


----------



## thomaask (4. Dezember 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wer bremst verliert



und zwar an geschwindigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (4. Dezember 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> blödmannshut is drauf also es geht los .



ein kleiner tipp nach anderen gesichteten fotos:
stopft die mütze entweder mit zeitung der irgendwas anderem aus, wirkt wunder


----------



## degit (4. Dezember 2010)

mütze is zwar nich!!! aber ich hoff ihr nehmt mich auch so mit !!!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Dezember 2010)

der Winter ist gerettet....

Kevin hat Handschuhe!

ich glaube wir können den Thread jetzt schließen...
Oder treffen wir uns tatsächlich mal wieder zum Biken?


----------



## Iselz (6. Dezember 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Oder treffen wir uns tatsächlich mal wieder zum Biken?



Ich bring mein Rad nachhert wieder mit in die WG


----------



## trippleR (6. Dezember 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> der Winter ist gerettet....
> 
> Kevin hat Handschuhe!
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, Geil!!!!!!


----------



## Groudon (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja wie bei der Stasi. xD HIer bemerkt jeder gleich alles. 

Aber ja. ^^ Ich hoffe die halten gut bei über 0°C. xD Dieses WE hätte ich nur SO Zeit, vorausgesetzt es liegt kein endloses Eis!


----------



## fee (24. Dezember 2010)

w. e. e. f. F. u. e. g. R. i. n. J. 2011 XD


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Dezember 2010)

> w. e. e. f. F. u. e. g. R. i. n. J. 2011 XD


 
U. A. g. F. i. n. j. 2011


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, hat jemand Lust morgen eine große Runde Rennrad zu fahren? Start 10 Uhr an den Pinguinen oder so ähnlich?


----------



## trippleR (8. Januar 2011)

Hm, ich mach das glaub wetterabhängig, so prickelnd sind die Vorhersagen ja leider nicht :-( zur Not fahr ich halt ein paar mal chemnitztal rauf und runter, da kann ich immer aussteigen bei kackwetter, also festausmachen ist im moment blöd, aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

Ok. Wetter sieht doch aber gut aus oder bist du ohne Schutzbleche?
Edit: Stimmt ich seh's gerade: die Vorhersagen weichen leicht ab.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/vorhersagegrafik/105770.png
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0001777&d=1&prev=7days

Bin aber trotzdem optimistisch. ;-)


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

Fahre 10 Uhr los die "Basti" Runde (Chemnitztal bis Göritzhein, Waldenburg, St. Egidien, ... 125km)


----------



## racing_basti (8. Januar 2011)

also bei mir wirds morgen nichts mit radfahren.
aber pack dich morgen schonmal wasserfest ein


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

ich bin doch immer gut eingepackt. solltest du wissen
nächsten winter mache ich auch ein räumschild ans fahrrad


----------



## Iselz (8. Januar 2011)

Echt doof. 2 Tage und der schöne Schnee ist weg, dabei ist der Winter noch nicht mal zur Hälfte vorbei.


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

also ich find's gut, langlauf macht aber auch spaß


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

start ist morgen 10 uhr an der stadtbrücke (zwickauer str. /deutsche bank), da der redvilmann da startet


----------



## Groudon (8. Januar 2011)

Von mir aus kann der Schnee hier unten bei uns sich verziehen. =)


----------



## fee (8. Januar 2011)

jo (del)
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/Qa7BYTb-Loriot-und-das-Jodel-Diplom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (15. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zum Fichtelberg oder  Keilberg (CZ-Seite) zu fahren oder auch nur bis zum Bärenstein hoch und wieder  zurück? (Rennrad)


----------



## droessirider (16. Januar 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mann war das heut hübsch mal gediegene 2h auf nem richtigen Rad zu sitzten und paar Km zu strampeln bei dem schicken Wetter 
ging zwar auch mit dem Winterrad mit Spikes aber heute das Droessi aus dem Keller geholt ein Genuss war zwar noch recht Asphalthaltig die Runde aber nichts desto trotz Spaß hats gemacht 

naja so wie ich das sehe ist das Wetter nur von kurzer Dauer da der winter erst begonnen hat  und die Wetterfrösche schon wieder was von kalt und Schnee erzählen


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2011)

ich war heute auch draußen - feinste 62km abgespult =) Dabei waren Straße und auch bissl Gelände... oder eher matschige Waldwege.  Aber die Karre glei wieder gesäubert.

Und auch viele andere gesehen.  Schade, dass nicht schon Frühling ist. =( Noch 2 Tage solcher Wetter und die Trails wären wieder trocken.


----------



## kreuziger (16. Januar 2011)

2,5 std. echte sauna war auch supi und wenn´s wetter wieder mies wird muß ich  halt auf´s falsche rad steigen. vorrausgesetzt  mein auweh ist wieder weg.


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2011)

Naja - mal sehen was nun kommt die kommende Woche. ^^

Ist dieses Jahr denn wieder das Event mit den Touren bei der Augustusburg?! Könnte man sich ja wieder treffen...


----------



## trippleR (16. Januar 2011)

Fängt jetzt hier jeder Honk an, in nem Radfahrforum zu erzählen, das er heut radfahren war?!?!?!?!? Naja, dann mach ich mal nen Haken hier rein: also ich war heut morgen bei gigantischer Kulisse im oberen Rheintal schön ne Stunde laufen  Nix für ungut, ihr Affen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2011)

dor ronny wieder xD immer eins draufhaun


----------



## racing_basti (16. Januar 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Fängt jetzt hier jeder Honk an, in nem Radfahrforum zu erzählen, das er heut radfahren war?!?!?!?!? Naja, dann mach ich mal nen Haken hier rein: also ich war heut morgen bei gigantischer Kulisse im oberen Rheintal schön ne Stunde laufen  Nix für ungut, ihr Affen :-D



geh mit deiner aussage in ein laufforum!!!


----------



## droessirider (16. Januar 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Fängt jetzt hier jeder Honk an, in nem Radfahrforum zu erzählen, das er heut radfahren war?!?!?!?!? Naja, dann mach ich mal nen Haken hier rein: also ich war heut morgen bei gigantischer Kulisse im oberen Rheintal schön ne Stunde laufen  Nix für ungut, ihr Affen :-D




Laufen war ich gestern und mann ist das nervig diese rennerei muss immer wieder feststellen radfahren is ne zu überbieten mit nix und noch nichtmal die beschäftigung mit F... kann das 
Ach Affen können bei richtigem Training durchaus auch Radfahren da fehlt also bei dir zur Zeit das Training weil du nur Laufen kannst 
meld dich wenn du dich wieder hier rumtreibst alter Langhaarpunk


----------



## Iselz (16. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr denn wieder das Event mit den Touren bei der Augustusburg?! Könnte man sich ja wieder treffen...


hoff ich doch


----------



## droessirider (16. Januar 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> hoff ich doch



schließe mich der Isa an das war doch recht nett und amüsant war auch die Pannenstatistik an besagtem Tag


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2011)

hehe xD aber war schon ne coole Sache - so paar Touren übers Jahr wären schon was feines 

Ronny kann uns ja das Muldental zeigen ^^ er läuft vornweg


----------



## trippleR (17. Januar 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> meld dich wenn du dich wieder hier rumtreibst alter Langhaarpunk



Meld!!!  bin für 2 Wochen  wieder da! Hoffen wir als Nichtschneebrettartisten mal auf wenig weißen Rotz von oben ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Januar 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Meld!!!  bin für 2 Wochen  wieder da! Hoffen wir als Nichtschneebrettartisten mal auf wenig weißen Rotz von oben ;-)



Geh Laufen Forrest!

Ach ja, on Topic:
Rabensteiner Wald gestern ging nicht, die Hauptwege waren großteils Schlittschuhbahnen.

@Fee: biste  RR Gefahren, wie war es? Im Gebirge liegt kein Schnee mehr?


----------



## trippleR (17. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Geh Laufen Forrest!



He He, warum sollte ich? Hier sind meine Räder und ich hab ja jetzt auch wieder Zeit zum Fahren! Ist ja schließlich kein Wochenende mehr. Oh, freu ich mich auf nachher


----------



## droessirider (17. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Geh Laufen Forrest!
> 
> Ach ja, on Topic:
> Rabensteiner Wald gestern ging nicht, die Hauptwege waren großteils Schlittschuhbahnen.




fand ich eher nicht die hauptwege waren doch eigenlich ganz gut befahrbar weil irgend ne eisfreie spur gabs doch immer ,manchmal wars halt dann bissel matsch aber was solls dafür war der kappelradweg so vereist das ich jetzt nen neuen Helm brauch da wars so glatt da konnte man nicht mal mehr laufen und somit EIN HOCH AUF DIE HELME der hat mir wohl meine gesundheit erhalten ansonsten hät ich jetzt hinterkopfmatsch gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (17. Januar 2011)

netter  versuch deiner frau beizubringen das ein neuer helm angeschafft werden  muß.


----------



## fee (17. Januar 2011)

Jetzt erzählt der Oberhonk, der sich sonst hier immer alleine unterhält, dass er gestern auf'm Keilberg und Fichtelberg war. Die Straßen waren hier und da noch etwas nass, teilweise ging auch mal ein Bach über die Straße. Bin am langen Anstieg von Bärenstein bis Keilberg recht langsam geworden. Nach einer Stärkung auf dem Fichtelberg ging's dann mit etwa einem 32er Schnitt zurück nach Chemnitz gerollt. 
http://www.bikemap.net/route/795791
Auf dem Keilberg wird noch Ski gefahren, für die die das interessiert.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Januar 2011)

So fahre ich auch meistens...
Nur fahre ich das Sematal ganz hoch und dann in Unterwiesenthal wieder auf die B95.
Wie war es auf dem Kamm?
Bist du in Bärenstein über die Grenze? Wie ist da die Strasse?
Zurück fahre ich meistens über Rittersgrün, Raschau, Elterlein.

http://www.bikemap.net/route/315411


----------



## fee (17. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> So fahre ich auch meistens...
> Nur fahre ich das Sematal ganz hoch und dann in Unterwiesenthal wieder auf die B95.


Werde ich das nächste mal testen.



erkan1984 schrieb:


> Wie war es auf dem Kamm?


Oben beim Keilberg? War gut. Top Aussicht.



erkan1984 schrieb:


> Bist du in Bärenstein über die Grenze? Wie ist da die Strasse?


Ja. Staße ist ok. Keine Schlaglöcher. Teilweise neu asphaltiert. 2 Bäche gingen über die Straße sonst trocken.



erkan1984 schrieb:


> Zurück fahre ich meistens über Rittersgrün, Raschau, Elterlein.


Wäre mir zu viel an dem Tag und das Risiko zu hoch mich zu verfahren... Die dickeren Dinger kommen aber bald...

Edit: Deine Strecke ist aber schöner und eigentlich nicht viel länger. Dachte das wäre weiter. Bin aber alleine da noch nicht lang.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Januar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre mir zu viel an dem Tag und das Risiko zu hoch mich zu verfahren...
> 
> Edit: Deine Strecke ist aber schöner und eigentlich nicht viel länger. Dachte das wäre weiter. Bin aber alleine da noch nicht lang.



...ach ja, Felix und Navigation, da war ja was...
Die Strecke ist auch schön schnell, nen 35er Schnitt bekommste da locker hin. Zwischendrin ist mal noch ein kurzer knackiger Anstieg (Raschau, Elterlein) aber sonst nur Bergab. Und man kann sich in Rittersgrün noch nen lecker Räucherfisch für zuhause mitnehmen....


----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2011)

Ach ihr RRler. ^^ Will auch mal eins haben. xD Immer der Reifenwechsel nervt.

Hat vlt einer von euch noch irgendwo nen 70/80mm Vorbau rumliegen?! Ich würde gerne mal testen, wie ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau klarkomme (da ja Stütze mit Versatz un dich ne so gerne gestreckt sitze)


----------



## thomaask (18. Januar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> http://www.bikemap.net/route/795791



auch eine möglichkeit.
ich hatte mir mal eine route über thalheim, zwönitz, schwarzenberg und breitenbrunn  raus gesucht.


----------



## fee (18. Januar 2011)

ja dahinten ist es eigentlich überall schön. bei waschleithe kann man auch lang da ist dieses kleine erzgebirge, auch ganz nett. oder bei bernsbach den berg hoch. oder jägerhaus...
@Groudon: willst du ein rr oder einen vorbau? bei vorbau wäre lenkerdurchmesser und steigung gut zu wissen. oder mach doch einfach eine verlängerung, das ist am güstigsten


----------



## trippleR (18. Januar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> .......... oder mach doch einfach eine verlängerung, das ist am güstigsten



Von wegen Felix:
Verlängerung

Ich glaub ein neuer ist da billiger

Aber du kannst ja auch ne Finanzierung mit 1,9% machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2011)

Ach ihr Witzbolde. ^^

Ich hab nun seit dem neuen Sattel (GobiXM) ab und an das Problem, dass bei meiner linken Hand der Ringfinger und kleine Finger einschläft... nur dass der Ringfinger nun schon 2-3 Tage lang so komisch taub ist...


----------



## fee (18. Januar 2011)

ach du kennst dich aus mit verlängerungen? ist eben die frag ob da auch ein ausreichend großer ansatz da ist wo etwas verlängert werden kann?

mach doch den ring mal ab vom finger vielleicht schläft er dann nicht mehr ein


----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2011)

welcher Ring? xD Ich hab keinen Schmuck.


----------



## fee (18. Januar 2011)

ringfinger ohne ring, was ist das denn bitte? ;-)


----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2011)

Ist ein "Ohne-Ring-Ringfinger".


----------



## fee (19. Januar 2011)

mal im ernst jetzt. willst du die sattelstüze nicht tauschen? hast du bei steilen anstiegen damit keine probleme? ansonsten sattel weiter nach vorne und unten. 1cm nach vorne und unten kann wunder wirken. wenn die finger einschlafen, dann werden im nacken oder handgelenk oder so nervenbahnen eingeklemmt. hatte ich auch mal, nach drei wochen merkt man es nicht mehr (oder es ist weg gegangen). sattel niedriger, vorbau höher, dehnübungen vor dem sport, handgelenke nicht abknicken. auf jeden fall was machen. oder lenkerumbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

xD

Ich hab den Sattel so eingestellt, dass ich beim Treten keine Kniebeschwerden habe. Du kannst den ja ne irgendwie einstellen.


----------



## trippleR (19. Januar 2011)

Hast du es schonmal mit Ergon-Griffen probiert? Ich hab hier welche die ich dir mal leihweise geben könnte, zum Ausprobieren, bin ab morgen jeden 2.tag so gegen 11.30 bei dir hinterm Haus. könnte se also mal mitbringen, Sattel verstellen bringt tatsächlich nix da.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

@Groudon: Die Taubheitsgefühle werden wohl durch einen gereizten bzw. etwas komprimierten Nerv zustande kommen. 
Da ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass du mit der Einstellung am Rad schon letzten Jahr gefahren bist und da auch keine Probleme hattest, würde ich die Ursache erstmal wo anders suchen. 
Ich denke jetzt im Winter wirst du mit anderen Handschuhen als im Sommer fahren, das könnte nämlich schon eine Ursache für solche Probleme sein.

Aber am einfachsten wäre dir wirklich zu helfen, wenn du einfach mal aufzählst was du gefahren bist als es noch ging und was du geändert hast bevor das Taubheitsgefühl kam.


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Na - ich hab den Selle Italia SLR TT runtergeschmissen und den Fizik GObi XM draufgepappt. Damit sind nun die schmerzen am Arsch weg, die nach ner gewissen Zeit mit dem SLR kamen, aber dann kam eben das Taubheitsgefühl an der linken Hand... 

Sitzhöhe habe ich angepasst, da der Gobi ja höher baut wie der SLR.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

War das jetzt im Winter oder noch im Sommer? 
Also hat sich bei dir irgendwas in der Nähe deiner Hände geändert? z.B. auch Handschuhe!?


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

ich glaube noch immer, dass die gekröpfte Stütze ihren Teil beiträgt. So richtig beschwerdefrei warst du bisher ja weder mit dem zu kleinen  ( wobei es da ja dann doch schlimmer war), als mit dem größeren Cube.

Vielleicht wäre es sogar mal ratsam, wenn schon viel probiert wurde, die ganze Geometrie mal professionell ausmessen und einstellen zu lassen. Kostet zwar bissl was, soll aber mehr bringen als etliches gespartes Gewicht.


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Nein - den Sattel habe ich vor etwa einer Woche geändert. Da fing es an.

Sonst ist alles geblieben.


Vor dem Sattelwechsel war ich absolut beschwerdefrei.


----------



## thomaask (19. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Na - ich hab den Selle Italia SLR TT runtergeschmissen



da würde ich mal interesse an melden, am sattel


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

hmmm.. schon seltsam. was fährst du für nen Lenker? wie breit, wie stark gekröpft? Würde ich zumindest eher in Betracht ziehen, als nen noch kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

600mm Flatbar 

Soll eigentlich ein Vector Carbon 9° 680mm drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trippleR (19. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Ich hab den Sattel so eingestellt, dass ich beim Treten keine Kniebeschwerden habe. Du kannst den ja ne irgendwie einstellen.





thomaask schrieb:


> da würde ich mal interesse an melden, am sattel



Meine Mama hat gesagt, was auf dem Boden liegt, soll man nicht aufheben, und da der Sattel runtergeschmissen wurde, fällt er wohl unter diese Kategorie!


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> 600mm Flatbar
> 
> Soll eigentlich ein Vector Carbon 9° 680mm drauf.



dann warte erstmal ab, bis du denn montiert hast. der ändert die Ergonomie ja doch sehr erheblich.


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Ja - den hol ich aber erst in paar Wochen.


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

ja schon.. aber willst du bis dahin groß umbauen?

Hast du diese Schmerzen eigtentlich beim normalen Fahren oder vorwiegend nur auf der Rolle?


----------



## trippleR (19. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ja - den hol ich aber erst in paar Wochen.



Also früher haben wir Besenstiele in die BMX-Lenker gestopft um fettbreit zu fahren, das wäre vielleicht mal ne Übergangslösung  so zum Testen oder so


----------



## thomaask (19. Januar 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Also früher haben wir Besenstiele in die BMX-Lenker gestopft um fettbreit zu fahren, das wäre vielleicht mal ne Übergangslösung  so zum Testen oder so



früher gab es noch gar keine bmx räder


----------



## trippleR (19. Januar 2011)

Ich meinte Früher, nicht GANZFRÜHER


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Naja - auf der ROlle bissl mehr - denke mal verstärkt durch die Vibrierungen. Vlt drückt der Sattel auch auf irgendeinen nerv...


----------



## fee (19. Januar 2011)

die nervenbahnen gehen von den händen direkt in den kopf nicht erst wo anders lang. hast du denn mehr trainingsstunden/woche gemacht als vor dem problem? wie ist den etwa der winkel zwischen arm und brust? mehr als 90° ist nicht so gut da dann die hände stark belastet werden. das mit den hanschuhen und griffen kann auch gut sein. ich würde auch mal probieren den sattel weiter nach vorne zu machen auch wenn die klemmung dann nicht in der mitte ist, das ist dann etwa wie kürzerer vorbau wodurch obiger winkel reduziert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Ich kann den Sattel nicht weiter nach vorne machen! Dann ist das Knie nicht mehr über der Pedalachse und ich bekomme richtig schmerzhafte Beschwerden in meinen Knien. Won der "vor-zurück"-Position ist mein Sattel genau richtig! Ich werd höchstens noch an der Neigung ein wenig basteln... Und Handschuhe trage ich auf der Rolle eh keine.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und Handschuhe trage ich auf der Rolle eh keine.



Also hast du doch an den Händen was geändert. Oder bist du auch letzten Sommer ohne Handschuhe gefahren?


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

okay.. also schonmal keine Handschuhe auf der Rolle. Hast du auf de Rolle so einen "Vorderadlift" drunter?


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub wir könnten hier soviele mögliche Ursachen und Lösungsannsätze aufschreiben, dass man da locker eine komplette Rolleneinheit mit lesen beschäftigt ist.
Was nun tatsächlich zu den tauben Finger von Groudon führt/geführt hat werden wir per Ferndiagnose vom Rechner aus eh nie lösen können...


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre schon seit November ohne Handschuhe auf der Rolle. ^^ Es wird wohl irgendwas mit dem Sattel sein, dass es jetzt so ist. Denn ich bin vorher genauso auf der Rolle gefahren wie jetzt, nur eben mit anderem Sattel. ^^

PS: Einen "Vorderradlift" habe ich.


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

Na gut, finden wir uns damit ab, dass unser lieber Groudon ne anatomische Anomalie hat, weil die Nervenbahnen von der Hand zuerst in den Schritt gehen und erst dann weiter in den Kopf. So müssen wir uns nun keinen Kopf weiter zerbrechen.
Könnte man das für irgendwas Zweck entfremden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (19. Januar 2011)

so jungs ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein hatte selbiges problem mit einschlafenden fingern habe ja auch nen slr tt der bei mir allerdings unter der supersattel läuft da ich ihn sowas von bequem finde allerdings  wie der basti einst sagte erst nach 1000km 
 mein problem lösste sich mit hilfe von besagten Ergongriffen oder den jeantexhandschuhen mit gelpolstern in wohlgefallen auf da ich zur zeit auf dem droessi normale griffe fahre und ich mit den handschuhen keine probleme habe helfen 
die polster die extra dazu dienen dieses keine ahnung wie es heist syndrom( was wohl laut Bike ein typisches Bikerproblem ist ) zu vermeiden es gibt wohl auch gute handschuhe von roeckel die in diese richtung entwickelt sind .
also gehe ich davon aus das es daran liegt das du keine handschuhe auf der rolle trägst


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> die polster die extra dazu dienen dieses keine ahnung wie es heist syndrom( was wohl laut Bike ein typisches Bikerproblem ist ) zu vermeiden es gibt wohl auch gute handschuhe von roeckel die in diese richtung entwickelt sind .
> also gehe ich davon aus das es daran liegt das du keine handschuhe auf der rolle trägst



karpaltunnensyndrom


----------



## fee (19. Januar 2011)

also sattel etwas zu weit (knielot vor der pedalachse) nach vorne geht eigentlich nur nach hinten nicht (meine persönliche meinung). Also wo ich die beschweden hatte das war galube ich letzten januar, da habe ich mehr trainiert, irgendwie hat sich mein körper daran angepasst und nach drei wochen wars weg. das lag glaube ich an den vielen harten schlägen (ich bin immer durch die schlaglöcher durch) beim rennradfahren wodurch irgendwie meine rechte hand übereizt wurde. damals habe ich auch gemerkt das viel druck auf meinen händen war. habe ich heute auch noch aber hab mich daran gewöhnt und keine beschwerden mehr. über google findet man zu dem thema auch vieles
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=812247
http://www.quaeldich.de/forum/technik/re-haende-schlafen-ein/?page=23&ID=23907
http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=359
http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=343


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2011)

Auf der Rolle kommen keine Schlaglöcher.  Ich kann ja am WE mal beim Rollefahren (da ja draußen nun wieder Schnee liegen wird -.-) meine ERGON-Handschuhe anziehen. Vlt hilft das. xD


----------



## fee (19. Januar 2011)

dein neuer lenker könnte es auch bringen. ist von der ergonomie jedenfalls besser


----------



## droessirider (19. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> karpaltunnensyndrom



ne meine frau sagt das ist der berühmte schnappfinger eine sehnenverkürzung


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2011)

ähm felix, ich glaube wenn man schon nach dieses faustformeln geht, dann sollte das knielot *nie* vor die pedalachse fallen.
es sollte durch die achse bis max. 1cm dahinter fallen.

aber der sattel kann *nichts* mit der hand zu tun haben, es sei denn die komplette sitzposition hat sich so verändert das im oberen bereich der wirbelsäule (übergang hals-brustwirbelsäule) sich etwas verändert hat. ich müsste nachschauen zwischen welchen beiden wirbeln der nervus ulnaris austritt, aber ich glaube es ist zwischen c8-th1. dieser nerv geht über den arm und durch den karpaltunnel zur hand und versorgt dort hauptsächlich den kleinen und den ringfinger. 
wird dieser nerv irgendwo gereizt, dann kann es zu taubheitsgefühlen in den fingern kommen.

aber da alle möglichen varianten durchzuspielen hab ich gerade kein lust


----------



## droessirider (19. Januar 2011)

@basti denke wenn du das machst haste paar tage zu tun 

ich glaube in der Bike gab es dazu mal ein direktes spezial mit den tauben fingern und so wo ein Arzt auch alle möglichkeiten erläutert hat um es zu vermeiden und welche folgen es haben kann es zu ignorieren und die waren glaube nicht so richtig witzig


----------



## Iselz (19. Januar 2011)

da es schon spät ist, hab ich unten angefangfen mit lesen - also wenn jemand solche ergon griffe probieren will - ich hab noch welche...
gutes nächtle ;-)


----------



## fee (20. Januar 2011)

@basti: naja will mich beim knielot nicht streiten, aber es kommt auch darauf an wo man das lot ansetzt, eigentlich sollte man genau in der drehachse vom gelenk ansetzten [1] (was vielfach falsch dargestellt ist) und dann ist die kniescheibe vor der pedalachse allerdings ist es einfacher das lot an die kniescheibe zu halten und dann nach gefühl zu gehen. dabei fällt mir gerade auf das garnicht klar ist wie "vor" und "hinter" der pedalachse genau definiert ist. vielleicht meinen wir ja dasselebe;-) glaub aber nicht
wenn man den sattel nach vorne oder unten (oder unten und hinten) verschiebt werden die arme etwas entlastet
will euch aber hier auch nicht weiter mit meiner genialen allwissenheit vollduseln, da einfach mal probieren statt studieren

[1] http://fahrradbiometrie.teamcjk.de/downloads/Bikesportnews_0708_teil3.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trippleR (20. Januar 2011)

@Felix, welches Lot meinst du denn? etwa das was man nimmt, nachdem man den Lötkolben kurz ins Colophonium getaucht hat um ein anbranzen der Lötspitze zu vermeiden? Und wenn ja, fasst du den Kolben da an wo das Kabel rauskommt oder da wo die Lötspitze ist, oder ist da vorn und hinten andersrum?


----------



## fee (20. Januar 2011)

Was denn tauchst du immer den ganzen Lötkolben in Colophonium? Übrigens ist Colophonium bei Zimmertemperatur fest. Da kannst du nichts tauchen. 
Ich habe das Zeug in Isopropylalkohol gelöst. Da könnten diese Jungs eventuell voll darauf abfahren: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-210622.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/index.php?t-225868.html
Was lötest du denn oder woher kennst du das zeug?
Also was "vor" und "hinter" ist hängt ja wohl vom Betrachter ab. Wenn ich auf dem Rad normal sitze und zur Pedalachse schaue dan ist "vor" die Seite wo der Lenker ist und "hinter" die Seite wo auch der Sattel ist.


----------



## trippleR (20. Januar 2011)

Natürlich kannst d das eintauchen, weil wenn der Lötkolben heiß ist sticht man in das Kristalline Colophonium(übrigens ein Harz) und das verdampft dann.
Back to groudon: Die Position deines Sattels sollte völlig uninteressant für deine Fingerprobleme sein, lass dich net veralbern, probier es wirklich mal mit Handschuhen auch auf der Rolle, bzw, Ergongriffen oder aber auch einfach nur mit weicheren und/oder dickeren Griffen. Rolle ist nunmal viel einseitiger als draussen fahren wo die Belastungen auf Hand,Finger und Unterarme ständig wechseln und damit fast nicht vergleichbar sind und da kann es schon mal sein dass du nach längerer Zeit plötzlich Schmerzen bekommst aufgrund Überlastung. Da du ja nichts verändert hast was sich tatsächlich auf die Position der Arme Hände und Finger auswirkt, kann es nur etwas in der Art sein! MMn.


----------



## fee (20. Januar 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst d das eintauchen, weil wenn der Lötkolben heiß ist...


ja wenn er heiß ist, das hast du ja noch nicht erzählt das du den heiß machst


trippleR schrieb:


> ...sticht man in das Kristalline Colophonium(übrigens ein Harz) und das verdampft dann.


... und du sitzt drüber und inhalierst das zeug stimmt's?


----------



## fee (21. Januar 2011)

Mal ne andere Sache, hat hier jemand einen Steuersatz zu verkaufen? Ahead 34mm Passung. Chris King wäre toll in rot.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

was ist denn 34mm für ein steuersatzmaß?

ansonsten wird deine suche hier evtl. etwas erfolgreicher


----------



## fee (21. Januar 2011)

hi ist standard ahead (es gibt auch noch 37mm passung), natürlich 1 1/8" gabel
freunschaftpreis (obwohl ich hier warscheinlich nicht viele freunde habe) wäre gut


----------



## droessirider (22. Januar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> hi ist standard ahead (es gibt auch noch 37mm passung), natürlich 1 1/8" gabel
> freunschaftpreis (obwohl ich hier warscheinlich nicht viele freunde habe) wäre gut




Ich glaube du hast ein Problem mit deinem Selbstbewusstsein oder sehe ich da was falsch ? 

Ach wo ich schon mal hier bin wollt morgen Mittag mal nach Oberwald rollern (nicht zum Eisbaden) nur ne kleine runde radeln denke starten werde ich so gegen 12.30 uhr also so gegen um 13.00 uhr  in Rabenstein zum treffen wer mit möchte 13.00 uhr am Burgparkplatz ???


----------



## thomaask (22. Januar 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> Ach wo ich schon mal hier bin wollt morgen Mittag mal nach Oberwald rollern (nicht zum Eisbaden) nur ne kleine runde radeln denke starten werde ich so gegen 12.30 uhr also so gegen um 13.00 uhr  in Rabenstein zum treffen wer mit möchte 13.00 uhr am Burgparkplatz ???



also ich werd' wohl nicht mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (23. Januar 2011)

hätte ja sein können das mir jemand aus mitleid einen stuersatz schenkt. versuch fehlgeschlagen. also ich fahre heute um 8:00 rennrad. mittags geht's leider nicht sonst wäre ich mitgekommen. ganzschönes wintergemuffel hier im forum.


----------



## Iselz (23. Januar 2011)

hm, wenn ich so raus gucke ist es ja noch ganz schön düster. hoffe du hast da wenigstens ein rücklicht dabei...


----------



## fee (23. Januar 2011)

klar lampe und rücklicht sind fest installiert, aber um 8:10 ist es eigentlich hell. wir waren erst zu dritt, später vier dann sechs, dann vier und dann alleine. 97km 12uhr fertig


----------



## fee (28. Januar 2011)

halli hallo, alle schutzblech rennrad fahrer (ok das ist eine leichte einschränkung hier im mtb forum ;-, aber ich kenne min. 4 stück) sind morgen und sonntag wieder um 8:15 eingeladen bei den anderen radsportfreunden in gruppenformation mitzufahren.


----------



## trippleR (28. Januar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> halli hallo, alle schutzblech rennrad fahrer (ok das ist eine leichte einschränkung hier im mtb forum ;-, aber ich kenne min. 4 stück) sind morgen und sonntag wieder um 8:15 eingeladen bei den anderen radsportfreunden in gruppenformation mitzufahren.



Du weißt schon dass morgen um die Uhrzeit 2stellige Minusgrade angesagt sind? also ab 10-11Uhr wäre ich dabei, aber auf keinen Fall früher, bin heut 12Uhr los und der Ostwind war schon ne Beißige Sau!!!!


----------



## racing_basti (28. Januar 2011)

@Ronny: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ"]YouTube        - Mimimi[/nomedia] 

Ich/wir gehen morgen lieber Skilaufen. Schließlich ist Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trippleR (28. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> @Ronny: YouTube        - Mimimi





grüß den ronald wenn du ihn siehst, am besten mitm stock zwischen die füße 

Vielleicht hatter ja dann ma gute laune und motzt nicht jeden an, der in der nähe ist!


----------



## Iselz (28. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> @Ronny: YouTube        - Mimimi
> 
> Ich/wir gehen morgen lieber Skilaufen. Schließlich ist Winter!



"...wo ist denn hier der _gefällt mir_ knopf?"


----------



## racing_basti (29. Januar 2011)

Falls morgen jemand mit nach Geyer zum Langlaufen will, wir hätten noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.
Abfahrt so gegen 9.30Uhr, sonst wirds wieder zu voll in den Loipen.


----------



## Groudon (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab kB auf Ski. xD Ich will endlich wieder auf die Räder...


----------



## racing_basti (29. Januar 2011)

Das geht vielleicht nicht nur dir so, aber in Geyer trifft man zur Zeit wohl mehr "Radfahrer" als auf den Straßen rund um Chemnitz


----------



## fee (29. Januar 2011)

also ich fahr langlauf nur nachts wo mich niemand sieht. morgen ist pause. will es mit der fettverbrennung auch nicht übertreiben;-),
was ist eigentlich mit der loipe in einsiedel?
http://www.skiverein-einsiedel.de/content/view/83/84/


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Februar 2011)

Führt am WE jemand sein Rad aus?
Basti, dein neues schon fahrbar?
Vielleicht einen Nikolaus-revival-tour...?


----------



## fee (5. Februar 2011)

vielleicht ein bissel. prüfungen...
wie gesagt 8:15 ... lidl zwickauer str.


----------



## thomaask (5. Februar 2011)

fee schrieb:


> vielleicht ein bissel. prüfungen...
> wie gesagt 8:15 ... lidl zwickauer str.



ist der am straßenbahnhof ?


----------



## fee (5. Februar 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist der am straßenbahnhof ?


ja, hab's verpennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (27. Februar 2011)

wie siehts denn aus am Ostermontag? Da könnten wir ja mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde drehen!?


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2011)

Wann ist der denn? Ich wär gerne mal dabei wieder bissl Trails surfen usw. =) Solange es nicht zu steil wird. ^^ (ja, ich wieder xD)


----------



## Iselz (27. Februar 2011)

Am 24.4. ist noch bissl Zeit


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2011)

Achso. ^^ Ist ja gut ne Woche vor meinem Geburtstag. =) Und ne gute Woche nach meinem DeutschABI. xD


----------



## Iselz (27. Februar 2011)

Deutsch ABI? Ohje, zum Glück bin ich da drumherum gekommen... dann haben wir ja noch was zu feiern wenn du das hinter dir hast


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall.  Und Anfang Mai kommen dann Mathe und Physik und Ende Mai dann die Mündlichen (Geschichte & Musik). 

Dann 4 Monate FREI. =)


----------



## Iselz (27. Februar 2011)

Mathe und Physik ist doch mal was handfestes  ganz zu schweigen von 4 Monate Ferien... *neid*


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2011)

naja ^^ in den 4 Monaten wollte ich mir iwo nen Job suchen indem ich mir ein wenig Geld verdienen kann, aber nicht jeden Tag 8h ran muss ^^


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Ah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (28. Februar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, sehr GUTE Einstellung...das wird jeder Arbeitgeber begrüßen...vor allem ordentlich honorieren---
> 
> TOP!! die  Grundeinstellung zum GELDVERDIENEN....nur so kommt man im Leben weiter.



aha, jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich deine Beiträge ignoriere....danke dafür...


----------



## racing_basti (28. Februar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aha, jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich deine Beiträge ignoriere....danke dafür...


----------



## kreuziger (28. Februar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, sehr GUTE Einstellung...das wird jeder Arbeitgeber begrüßen...vor allem ordentlich honorieren---
> 
> TOP!! die  Grundeinstellung zum GELDVERDIENEN....nur so kommt man im Leben weiter.



ich glab der gute groudon sucht lediglich ne´n ferienjob so zwischen ABI und studium/lehre. weiß gerade nicht warum du dich hier so aufregst.
was daran verwerflich sein soll mit möglichst wenig arbeitseinsatz möglichst viel zu verdienen erschließt sich mir echt  nicht. ein unternehmer will doch  auch  mit  möglichst  wenig kosten den  größtmöglichen  gewinn  machen.


----------



## kreuziger (28. Februar 2011)

stimmt , das mit dem inorieren sollte man eigentlich wirklich  machen.

@ basti
du  bist mein held, hat geklappt  mit der P6.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Ah


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2011)

Ich mÃ¶chte ja keinen Job, in dem ich nur 30h die Woche arbeite und dann mit 1500â¬ am Ende des Monats rausgehe! 

Ich mÃ¶chte einfach nur einen einfachen Job, bei dem ich mir in 4 Wochen eben um die 400â¬ verdienen kann. Wenn es mehr ist, dann ist das auch schÃ¶n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (28. Februar 2011)

400Euro/4Wochen = 400Euro/(4*7*24 Studen)=400/672 Euro/Stunde <= 60 ct./Stunde
Ist die Anfahrt eigentlich kostenlos? Dann würde ich dich für ein paar Stunden schonmal reservieren für Beet umgraben unter meiner Aufsicht. ;-)


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2011)

xD Hier wird sich icht an anderen ihrer Arbeit gelabt. ^^

AuÃerdem will ich ja dann nur an 20 Tagen arbeiten und dann gerne max 8h.

Also eher 400/160 und da biste bei 2.50â¬/h.


----------



## droessirider (28. Februar 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Am 24.4. ist noch bissl Zeit



SCHADE da hat meine Jüngste 1.Geburtstag 
das geht wirklich ne naja was solls


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2011)

sollte das Wetter passen kann man ja auch schon eher mal ne spontane Runde drehen


----------



## droessirider (28. Februar 2011)

@scalpel3000 puh du bist ernsthaft schwer verdaulich da ich dich ja schon live erleben durfte und du gerne den Lehrertyp machst und schon alles erlebt hast und irgenwie gerne Chef bist was du auch im wirklichen Leben bist soweit du erzählt hast oh verrate ich jetzt zuviel mir reicht das ich wissen darf daß du lieber Bergauf schnell fährst und die wirklich technischen Abfahrten schiebst ,das ist dann da wo es am meisten Spaß bringt  nimm es ne persönlich


----------



## Iselz (28. Februar 2011)

@Groudon, musst eventuell noch auf deinen "Status" achten (bis wann Schüler, ab wann Student), wegens Krankenkassen und Lückenloser Nachweis bei der Rentenversicherung und so was...


----------



## trippleR (28. Februar 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> @scalpel3000 puh du bist ernsthaft schwer verdaulich da ich dich ja schon live erleben durfte und du gerne den Lehrertyp machst und schon alles erlebt hast und irgenwie gerne Chef bist was du auch im wirklichen Leben bist soweit du erzählt hast oh verrate ich jetzt zuviel mir reicht das ich wissen darf daß du lieber Bergauf schnell fährst und die wirklich technischen Abfahrten schiebst ,das ist dann da wo es am meisten Spaß bringt  nimm es ne persönlich



Danke für die Aufklärung, droessi ;-) , ich dacht scho den typ muss man kennen, aber der ist ja dann berghoch UND bergrunter eh immer hinter mir :-D, typen gibts, ne ne, marke:" ichfahrwo130istimmerschön125linkespur" ?
Lach, gibts hier also auch so leut ;-) naja, wenigsten immer für spontane lacher gut sowas.


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2011)

ja - ich geh ja nun schon seit einem Jahr Zeitung austragen (womit ich das hier alles bissl finanzieren kann ^^) und da wird iwie bereits in die Rente usw mit eingezahlt xD obwohl das ja eh sinnlos ist wenn man sich das mal bedenkt bei uns, aber mich junkts nicht


----------



## droessirider (1. März 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> SCHADE da hat meine Jüngste 1.Geburtstag
> das geht wirklich ne naja was solls



ach isa der Ostermontag ist übrigens der 25.4. mal gucken da sieht es doch evt. schon besser aus  könnte klappen


----------



## fee (1. März 2011)

also ich werde am 11.11.11 und am 12.12.12 rad fahren nur zur info vorab mal so, falls jemand mitkommen will... danach gibt's nämlich solche tage erst mal eine weile nicht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (2. März 2011)

hab dich auch lieb, felix


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2011)

Ich bin sehr gerne bei der nächsten großen Tour dabei! Wird sicher wieder lustig. ^^ Können ja dann bei der Zeisigschänke einkehren. ^^


----------



## fee (2. März 2011)

hust, ok... wie sieht es denn im rabensteiner wald aus? ist das eis schon überall geschmolzen?


----------



## thomaask (2. März 2011)

fee schrieb:


> also ich werde am 11.11.11 und am 12.12.12 rad fahren nur zur info vorab mal so, falls jemand mitkommen will... danach gibt's nämlich solche tage erst mal eine weile nicht. ;-)



die termin habe ich mir, mittels rotem kreuz, schon mal im kalender angestrichen


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2011)

Was den Rabensteiner Wald angeht würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, wie es dort aussieht. An der Strecke von der Bahn an der Seite ist fast der gesamte Schnee weggetaut.


----------



## fee (2. März 2011)

Meinst du dass die Hauptwege befahrbar sind? Oder was meinst du mit Bahn?
Ist denn in der Mitte der Schnee weg?​


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2011)

Nein. Ich fahre von "Wittgensdorf Mitte" bis "Burgstädt" die gesamte Zeit parallel zur Schiene auf so kleinen Trampelpfaden und dort ist der gesamte Schnee bereits weg.


----------



## fee (2. März 2011)

Klingt gut dann geht's am WE mal in den Wald.


----------



## droessirider (2. März 2011)

Also, ich war heute und am Sonntag im und um den Rabensteinerwald unterwegs, es gibt immer noch genug Eisplatten aber alles ist fahrbar.
Es gibt immer Stellen die genügend Grip bieten ,den Naturlehrpfad empfehle ich noch etwas zu lassen ,da dort eine hässliche Eisbuckelpiste drauf ist ,aber Schanzenabfahrt fetzt und auch so geht es ganz gut. Der Hauptweg hinter dem Wildgatter ist noch echt Sauglatt nicht zu empfehlen und dann ist fast auf jedem Trail oder Weg jede Menge Schneebruch ,sprich lecker Kletterpassagen über umgestürzte Bäume ,aber so ist es schon wieder recht gut fahrbar das Meiste jeden falls.
Aber der Forst hat im hinteren Teil des Waldes im Moment das Sagen ,die sperren jedemenge Wege zum Holzeinschlag so sieht es dann auch aus überall Äste und Baumstücke zum drüber klettern.
Ich denke ,ich werde mich die Tage mal in die andere Richtung wagen, sprich Adelsberg ,Augustusburg Sternmüllental und Zchopautal mal gucken wie es da aussieht. 
Verdammt es sieht so aus als hätte ich zuviel Zeit, im Moment manchmal finde ich Winter gar ne so schlecht ,wenn mein Polier der Meinung ist wir könnten nix machen und ich noch bissel Überstunden absetzten kann !!!!!

eins ist klar Schlamm gibt es zur Zeit in jeder Form und Farbe und Konsistenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (2. März 2011)

danke für den Bericht aus dem Rabensteiner Wald


----------



## droessirider (2. März 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> @droessi: sind deine . und , - Tasten kaputt? Das liest sich ja echt anstrengend
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke für den Bericht aus dem Rabensteiner Wald



Ich dachte die sind nur zum Schmuck an dem Ding oder um den Platz besser zu füllen, gut aussehen tun sie ja ich drück nur selten drauf 
Ok geb es zu ,hab ich aus Faulheit ne getan 

Besser Bastel ,bitte um Rechtschreibekontrolle das war nie meine Stärke.
Ich will auch nicht, das du an Augenkrebs leiden musst


----------



## kreuziger (2. März 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> also ich war heute und am sonntag im und um Rabensteinerwald unterwegs es gibt immer noch genug Eisplatten aber alles ist fahrbar es gibt immer Stellen die genügend Grip bieten den Naturlehrpfad empfehle ich noch etwas zu lassen da dort eine hässliche Eisbuckelpiste drauf ist aber Schanzenabfahrt fetzt und auch so geht es ganz gut der Hauptweg hinter dem Wildgatter ist noch echt Sauglatt nicht zu empfehlen und dann ist fast auf jedem trail oder Weg jede menge Schneebruch sprich lecker Kletterpassagen über umgestürzte Bäume aber so ist schon wieder recht gut fahrbar das meiste jeden falls aber der Forst hat im hinteren teil des Waldes im moment das sagen die sperren jedemenge Wege zum Holzeinschlag so sieht es dann auch aus überall Äste und Baumstücke zum drüber klettern ich denke ich werde mich die Tage mal in die andere Richtung wagen sprich Adelsberg ,Augustusburg Sternmüllental und Zchopautal mal gucken wie es da aussieht
> verdammt es sieht so aus als hätte ich zuviel Zeit im Moment manchmal finde ich Winter gar ne so schlecht wenn mein Polier der Meinung ist wir könnten nix machen und ich noch bissel Überstunden absetzten kann
> 
> eins ist klar Schlamm gibt es zur Zeit in jeder Form und Farbe und Konsistenz



sozusagen im westen  nichts neues.
mach einfach  morgen mal ne´n vorstoß nach  norden und las dir  vom suppenkoch das muldental zeigen!


----------



## trippleR (2. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> sozusagen im westen  nichts neues.
> mach einfach  morgen mal ne´n vorstoß nach  norden und las dir  vom suppenkoch das muldental zeigen!



der suppenkoch checkt morgen mal die lage am kunerstein


----------



## droessirider (2. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> sozusagen im westen  nichts neues.
> mach einfach  morgen mal ne´n vorstoß nach  norden und las dir  vom suppenkoch das muldental zeigen!



nix Muldental morgen Kunnerstein also genau meine beschriebene Erkundungsrichtung 
soviel Rad ,ich bekomm das Grinsen gar ne mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## fee (2. März 2011)

Bin jezt auch nicht der Rechtschreibexperte, aber ich weiß dass, das Leerzeichen nach dem Komma kommt. "Sternmüllental" ist auch nicht schlecht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtsuper (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
war vor paar jahren hier schonmal im Forum unterwegs,
hatte meinen Account gelöscht. bin ebenfalls Chemnitzer, 
wann macht ihr wiedermal eine Tour, kann man da unverkrampft teilnehmen ?


----------



## Groudon (3. März 2011)

Klar kannst du das.  Die nächste soll ja am 25.04. stattfinden. 

Sicher schon ein paar eher, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich war gestern mal im Zeisigwald,
da war eigentlich alles i.o. ein paar schmale Eispfade und Bäume lagen quer aber sonst alles i.o.

War gestern wer am Kunnerstein? Wie schauts da aus?!


----------



## trippleR (4. März 2011)

Wir sind haben aufgrund von Termindruck gestern den Kunnerstein ausgelassen, ich check das aber heute mal, bei MIttweida rein ins Zschopautal und rauf bis Flöha, hoch nach Gustl und dann mal den Kunnerstein checken, wird heut wohl ne kleine Rundumchemnitztour der längeren Art :-D, feedback dann so in 7-8h ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2011)

schade ronny, ich habe dich nicht getroffen...
Bin biss'l durch den Zeisigwald-Euba-Katzenberg-Freibad Erdmannssdorf (auf dem Waldweg höllisch aufpassen, ganz fieß glatt und erst spät sichtbar - Über die Rodelbahn zur Guste (an fahren im Oberen Teil ist gar nicht zu denken) - Kunnerstein ( heute mal komplett abgefahren...ging supi - und über Sternmühlental zurück ( Die Autofahrer die vom Südring bis runter zum Eis-Temmler standen haben mir gar nicht leid getan.)
Jetzt hab ich Muskelkater, ganz fieß innen oben am Oberschenkel....
Was geht am WE?


----------



## trippleR (4. März 2011)

Siehste, jetzt wollt ich dir direkt mal berichten, aber warst ja selber nachschaun ;-)
Hab heut ne geile Chemnitzrundfahrt hingelegt!!! Zschopautal(ab Mittweida) bis Flöha(1A-fahrbar, fast staubtrocken!)Guste, logisch Kunnerstein ;-),Hennersdorf, Dittersdorfer Höhe,Eibenberg, Klaffenbach, Grüna, Wüstenbrandt, dann an der Waldkante bis Autobahn Oberrabenstein, naja und wieder heim. Sau geil, dreckig bin ich nur in rabenstein oben auf dem Hauptweg geworden, sonst wars überall trocken, unerwarteter Weise ;-) 
Morgen geht bei mir nicht, aber Sonntag wäre was denkbar.


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2011)

Ich will Sonntag auch 3h draußen fahren. Wollte eigentlich meine Runde über Zeisigwald raus nach Augustusburg und dann weiter bis zu dem Viadukt wo man glaube nach Öderan oder so kommt und dann zurück. Letztes Jahr hab ich dafür im Schnitt immer 3h gebraucht.


----------



## droessirider (4. März 2011)

Naja ,Sonntag sind wir vom "Team Chemnitz...reloaded" auch zu Gange ,der Mike macht seine erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr da er sein Bike lange und schmerzlich vermisst hat 
Wo wir hin wollen ,steht noch nicht fest aber man könnte sich auch zusammen tun ,wenn hier jemand möchte soll ne ruhige gediegene Runde werden keine Hetzjagd .
Bitte um Vorschläge und länger wie drei Stunden muß auch ne sein na Kev.haste Interesse ?!


----------



## kreuziger (4. März 2011)

hurra ich darf auch mit.


----------



## trippleR (4. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> hurra ich darf auch mit.



na das klingt ja voll nach rentnertreffen :-D wenns nicht in den rabensteiner geht, bin ich wohl dabei, das war heut der einzige fleck wo ich nass und dreckig geworden bin, deswegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (4. März 2011)

wie wär´s mal  mit einem ausritt in die stollberger ecke?


----------



## d0r_t0d (4. März 2011)

auch wenn ich hier noch net all zu bekannt bin, wär ich mit dabei.


----------



## droessirider (4. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie wär´s mal  mit einem ausritt in die stollberger ecke?




da kommste aber mit drei stunden ne weit

und wir brauchen den Basti als Guide


----------



## droessirider (4. März 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> na das klingt ja voll nach rentnertreffen :-D wenns nicht in den rabensteiner geht, bin ich wohl dabei, das war heut der einzige fleck wo ich nass und dreckig geworden bin, deswegen



Die Viaduct Sache vom Kevin ist in der Runde die ich sagte auch mit drin , der Mike kennt sie vom Mtb treffen vor zwei Jahren ,da hätte ich auch Bock drauf .
sind auch paar technisch nette Monopfade dabei  allerdings auch bissel richtig was Bergauf aber das stört uns doch ne oder ???
mit dem Kev. bin ich die Runde auch schon mal geradelt .


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2011)

klar -ich hätte schon lust drauf  gleich mal die neuen Laufräder testen ^^

wann wollen wir da SO losmachen? So gegen 12 Uhr würde ich meinen? Da ist dann auch die Temperatur ein wenig in die Höhe geklettert.


----------



## Iselz (5. März 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> da kommste aber mit drei stunden ne weit
> 
> und wir brauchen den Basti als Guide



den hab ich aber mit genommen in den thüringer wald

aber doof ist, dass wir nur lauf klamotten mitgenommen haben, wobei zwischen den ganzen verwandtschaftsbesuchen ist ja auch nicht mehr zeit


----------



## trippleR (5. März 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> aber doof ist, dass wir nur lauf klamotten mitgenommen haben, wobei zwischen den ganzen verwandtschaftsbesuchen ist ja auch nicht mehr zeit



Wie jetzt? Da habt ihr nun schon nen Omnibus und dann stellt ihr nichtmal 2 Räder hintenrein?  Fresst nicht zuviel Kuchen, sonst müssen der Droessi und ich den Basti ab Dienstag den Berg hochschieben!


----------



## racing_basti (5. März 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Da habt ihr nun schon nen Omnibus und dann stellt ihr nichtmal 2 Räder hintenrein?  Fresst nicht zuviel Kuchen, sonst müssen der Droessi und ich den Basti ab Dienstag den Berg hochschieben!



Ok, dann kann ich ja am Montag auch die Kurbel vom neuen Scale abschrauben 

Fährt übrigens ganz gut das neue Modell, wenns gestern auch nur das Scale 30 war.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie wär´s mal  mit einem ausritt in die stollberger ecke?




abgesehen davon:



droessirider schrieb:


> da kommste aber mit drei stunden ne weit
> 
> und wir brauchen den Basti als Guide




ist die Stollberger Ecke denn Schon vernünftig Schneefrei?!
Sind ja doch ein par Höhenmeter mehr als Chemnitz


Prinzipiell wäre ich Morgen mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (5. März 2011)

ich werf mal "ganz uneigennützig" das muldental +evtl. rochlitzer berg mit rein. mit dem suppenkoch hätten wir da auch gleich ne´n kompetenten guide am start.


----------



## trippleR (5. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> mit dem suppenkoch hätten wir da auch gleich ne´n kompetenten guide am start.



Wer ist hier impotent?!!!!!! Woher willstn du das wissen? 
Spaß beiseite, ist mir auch recht, stehe gern zur Verfügung und wer mich kennt, weiß, dass das keine Hetzerei gibt, höchstens Bergrunter ;-)
Ich beuge mich aber auch dem besseren Vorschlag, wie lange wir gehn ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2011)

Ok. Ich kann nur ca. 3h fahren. Würde gerne 13.30uhr als Treffpunkt iwo ausmachen. Denn ich muss noch zeitung austragen, bin Vormittags bei meiner Freundin und muss Abends noch zu Oma.


----------



## droessirider (5. März 2011)

wir wollten uns gern 13.00uhr beim Pozileipresidium am Gellertstadion treffen ,das ist die Straße richtung Zeisigwaldschenke und dann gen Erdmannsdorf ,Aburg ,Hetzdorfer Viaduct und dann über Aburg zurück mal gucken wie wir dann in der Zeit liegen um zu entscheiden wo dann genau zurück gerollert wird .

@Groudon : hoffe dir ist die halbe Stunde eher 13.00 uhr kein zu arges Problem


----------



## kreuziger (5. März 2011)

na da muß ich  ja gleich  nach dem  mittagessen in die große stadt starten.


----------



## trippleR (5. März 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> na da muß ich  ja gleich  nach dem  mittagessen in die große stadt starten.



Willst du Faulpelz mit dem Auto reinfahren oder wollen wir uns in Herrenhaide oben treffen, oder meinetwegen auch in B.-städt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. März 2011)

Also ich fahre von Wittgensdorf aus los etwa 12.30uhr. Da könnte man sich auch treffen. Ronny hat ja meine Nummer.


----------



## diet (6. März 2011)

So eine riesengroße Schei?e, bau ich den Bock wieder auf um zu fahren und werde am Abend zuvor abgefüllt  ...stört ja nicht weiter aber mit Fusel wird das ganze sehr sehr böse  ...mir brummt der Schädel dermaßen.
Aber ne kleine, mein-Auto-hol-Runde fahr ich trotzdem noch 
Hoffe ihr hattet heute ne Menge Spaß


----------



## erkan1984 (6. März 2011)

Vielen dank an alle Teilnehmer heute, ich finde es war schon geil...
Danke auch an den Trail-Troll Ronny.

apropos, wo sind die Fotos?
Kannst du auch evtl. den GPS Track hochladen, falls du aufgezeichnet hast?

Dankkööö


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2011)

Ja - war wirklich eine schöne Runde.  Auch wenn mal wieder mein linkes Knie auf der ein oder anderen schnelle Abfahrt anfing zu schmerzen. -.-

Aber es war echt cool! Schade nur, dass ihr am Ende alle davongebraust seit - bin dann mit Stefan zusammen gemütlich heimgefahren.


----------



## trippleR (6. März 2011)

Ich bitte das Trollen zu teilen  bis hoch auf den Burgberg wars der droessi, der getrollt hat 
war aber lustig, hatte megaspass mit allen, naja und von einsiedel rüberzu hab ich halt ein wenig vorn gegast, weil der droessi und der kreuziger sonst noch mehr haue von ihren frauen bekommen hätten  die warn eh schon viel zu spät dran 
Aprpos, könnt ihr zwei noch sitzen oder müsst ihr jetzt evtl auf der couch nächtigen  ?


----------



## droessirider (6. März 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Ich bitte das Trollen zu teilen  bis hoch auf den Burgberg wars der droessi, der getrollt hat
> war aber lustig, hatte megaspass mit allen, naja und von einsiedel rüberzu hab ich halt ein wenig vorn gegast, weil der droessi und der kreuziger sonst noch mehr haue von ihren frauen bekommen hätten  die warn eh schon viel zu spät dran
> Aprpos, könnt ihr zwei noch sitzen oder müsst ihr jetzt evtl auf der couch nächtigen  ?



Erstens es war richtig genial euch Nasen mal alle wieder zusehen vorallem den Stefan hab ich seit dem GBM ne mehr gesehen schönes Spielzeug haste dir gebastelt  
Das Monopfadgrinsen ist noch im Gesicht und meine Frau ist dieses Jahr sowas von Tollerant und Lieb mit mir ,es gab nur einen erhobenen Zeigefinger das ich ne bescheid gegeben habe das es etwas länger dauert  alles super bis Dienstag Kollege trippeltrailtroll Riedel


----------



## droessirider (6. März 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Vielen dank an alle Teilnehmer heute, ich finde es war schon geil...
> Danke auch an den Trail-Troll Ronny.
> 
> apropos, wo sind die Fotos?
> ...




na die sind bestimmt im Gesichtsbuch !


----------



## droessirider (6. März 2011)

diet schrieb:


> So eine riesengroße Schei?e, bau ich den Bock wieder auf um zu fahren und werde am Abend zuvor abgefüllt  ...stört ja nicht weiter aber mit Fusel wird das ganze sehr sehr böse  ...mir brummt der Schädel dermaßen.
> Aber ne kleine, mein-Auto-hol-Runde fahr ich trotzdem noch
> Hoffe ihr hattet heute ne Menge Spaß



Hatten wir aber richtig , nur dein Bruder war glaub sauer wo du warst 
du Alkopopopfer du wolltest doch ne drinken neneneneneneeneneneneneeee so geht das aber nich Kopschüttel das waren bestimmt wieder die Weiber oder ?
und das als Pater Antonio solche Pfaffen sind uns die liebsten saufen bis die Nonnen den Rock hoch heben 
ach ich krieg das Monopfadfrinsen ne mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## kreuziger (6. März 2011)

jo, war echt schnieke heute. meine ausgangszeit hab ich zwar großzügig überschritten, aber was soll´s.


----------



## fee (6. März 2011)

ja war ganz toll heute. ich habe hier noch einen racing ralph und rocket ron beide 2.1 evo falt neu, vielleicht will jemand einen dieser reifen tauschen damit ich zwei gleiche habe oder macht es sinn die irgendwie zu kombinieren (roro vorne, rara hinten oder so)?

übrigens kommt gleich die wiederholung paris nizza 23:00 esp, wenns jemanden interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. März 2011)

fee schrieb:


> ...(roro vorne, rara hinten oder so)?
> 
> ....



genauso würde ich das machen.


----------



## d0r_t0d (6. März 2011)

fee schrieb:


> ja war ganz toll heute. ...oder macht es sinn die irgendwie zu kombinieren (roro vorne, rara hinten oder so)?



fands auch echt super, wieder neue wege gesehn.

@Fee:Genauso werden die schwalbe kombiniert.


----------



## fee (6. März 2011)

ok danke, dann bleiben die erstmal in der kiste


----------



## kreuziger (7. März 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> Ich bitte das Trollen zu teilen  bis hoch auf den Burgberg wars der droessi, der getrollt hat
> war aber lustig, hatte megaspass mit allen, naja und von einsiedel rüberzu hab ich halt ein wenig vorn gegast, weil der droessi und der kreuziger sonst noch mehr haue von ihren frauen bekommen hätten  die warn eh schon viel zu spät dran
> Aprpos, könnt ihr zwei noch sitzen oder müsst ihr jetzt evtl auf der couch nächtigen  ?



das ich  heut  nacht echt auf der couch  nächtigen durfte hab ich dir aber schon erzählt, oder?


----------



## droessirider (7. März 2011)

du musstest auf der Couch pennen hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kreuziger (7. März 2011)

droessirider schrieb:


> du musstest auf der Couch pennen hahahahahahahahahahaha



mehr aus gesundheitlichen gründen. meine c weiber haben gestern abend um die wette  gekotzt.


----------



## diet (7. März 2011)

Ach nee, der hatte am Samstag schon ne gute Tour hinter sich 
Und, was soll ich sagen...glaub das Bier war ne gut  Sollte lieber beim Wein bleiben  ...und die Mädels, naja die ham dann noch den Rest besorgt.
Die Saison hat ja auch grad erst begonnen und ich denke wir machen dieses Jahr mal mehr solche Touren als voriges hm?


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2011)

Kann man in Rabenstein schon wieder fahren?!


----------



## kreuziger (7. März 2011)

na warum denn  nicht. ein  bisschen schlammig  vielleicht, aber sonst  gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. März 2011)

gut  fahr ich morgen mal so 2h von mir aus =) hoffe nur, dass keine Eisflächen auf mich warten


----------



## erkan1984 (7. März 2011)

Samstag lag noch Eis auf den Hauptwegen.


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2011)

naja - gestern und heute wars ja warm und morgen auch und wenns ne geht fahr ich anderswo lang


----------



## KayOs (15. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich bin wieder in Chemnitz angekommen und such noch ne schöne Feierabendrunde um dem Rumgesitze im Büro etwas entgegenzuwirken  hat vllt. jemand nen Tip für mich wo man in der Umgebung noch ä bissl biken könnte?


----------



## droessirider (20. März 2011)

KayOs schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich bin wieder in Chemnitz angekommen und such noch ne schöne Feierabendrunde um dem Rumgesitze im Büro etwas entgegenzuwirken  hat vllt. jemand nen Tip für mich wo man in der Umgebung noch ä bissl biken könnte?



ach ,da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten was genau suchst du denn ?
was technisches oder flowig oder einfach nur ne lockere spaßige Feierarschrunde zum ausdaudeln des Tages wie der moderne Mensch sagen würde "den kopf frei bekommen " ich habe einige Runden auf Lager .
Aber hier im Forum kann mann das schlecht erklären, vorallem wenn du nicht von hier sein solltest, da hilft wohl nur zusammen auf Feierarschrunde zu gehen


----------



## KayOs (22. März 2011)

klingt gut da könnte man sich ja einfach mal treffen
ich bin von hier, war nur die letzten 9 Jahre kaum da und hab vorher eher wenig mim Fahrrad um Chemnitz erkundet...und jetzt will ich mal wieder was für die Kondition tun also erst mal sachte anfangen 
aber flowig bis technisch klingt gut fahre im moment Hardtail da mein Fully noch nicht ganz fertig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (22. März 2011)

definiere



KayOs schrieb:


> sachte anfangen



aufgrund unterschiedlicher erfahrungen ist eine entspannte feierabendrunde fahren nicht gleich entspannte feierabendrunde fahren


----------



## droessirider (23. März 2011)

KayOs schrieb:


> klingt gut da könnte man sich ja einfach mal treffen
> ich bin von hier, war nur die letzten 9 Jahre kaum da und hab vorher eher wenig mim Fahrrad um Chemnitz erkundet...und jetzt will ich mal wieder was für die Kondition tun also erst mal sachte anfangen
> aber flowig bis technisch klingt gut fahre im moment Hardtail da mein Fully noch nicht ganz fertig ist...




kein Thema ich hab eh kein Fully und bis jetzt war eigentlich fast alles fahrbar mit den Gefährten 
nur der thomaask beschwert sich immer, ich will mal sagen ne Rentnerrunde fahr ich nicht aber hetzen werd ich bestimmt nicht ,wenn jemand sagt ich soll langsamer machen dann wird das gemacht aber du musst es sagen und nicht voll fertig vom Rad fallen und sich dann hinterher im Forum beschweren (@thomaask)  lass dich ärgern thomas nur so zum Spaß


----------



## fab_norco (24. März 2011)

hallo,
mal ne Frage an alle hier:

ich bin Student in Glauchau und wollte mal fragen ob hier irgendwo nen Dirtspot ist, den man notfalls auf per mtb erreichen kann...

hab bei google und hier im Forum nix weiter gefuden, außer einem Beitrag der aber schon 5 Jahre alt ist.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## KayOs (24. März 2011)

Lol


----------



## thomaask (26. März 2011)

was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Eskimo (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal anfragen ob hier sich jemand aus Chemnitz regelmäßig zum Biken trifft, wo ich mich mit ran hängen kann.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal in der Woche.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. März 2011)

hat jemand zurzeit eine zuverlässige scheibenbremse rumliegen?


----------



## KayOs (30. März 2011)

Eskimo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal anfragen ob hier sich jemand aus Chemnitz regelmäßig zum Biken trifft, wo ich mich mit ran hängen kann.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es ja mal in der Woche.
> ...


 
also ich wollt ja mit droessirider im april mal ne runde drehen...


----------



## thomaask (30. März 2011)

das ist/ war als regelmässige runde geplant


----------



## funkbrother (3. April 2011)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi09111 (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich bin evtl. auch an einer Feierabend Runde interessiert. Bei mir klappt es allerdings meistens erst ab ca. 18.30Uhr. Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## racing_basti (5. April 2011)

Für alle Studenten die hier mitlesen könnte das Programm des Unisports interessant sein. Ab nächster Woche gibt es wieder jeden Mittwoch von 16-19Uhr den MTB-Kurs


----------



## trippleR (5. April 2011)

Ich bin eingeschriebener Höhlenforschungsstudent, darf ich auch? :-D


----------



## KayOs (6. April 2011)

bei mir würds nächste woche passen...


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. April 2011)

nächste woche hab ich von montag bis mittwoch den ganzen tag zeit....danach erstmal 1,5 wochen vinschgau


----------



## KayOs (6. April 2011)

na dann brauchen wir jetzt nur noch nen treffpunkt und ne zeit bei mir wärs ab 6 gut...


----------



## Iselz (6. April 2011)

KayOs schrieb:


> na dann brauchen wir jetzt nur noch nen treffpunkt und ne zeit bei mir wärs ab 6 gut...



das klingt nach einer guten Zeit, da würde ich mich spontan sicher auch mit einklinken - je nach Tag


----------



## thomaask (6. April 2011)

wie wäre es dann freitag mit einer nachtfahrt ?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. April 2011)

morgen bin ich erstmal bei einem Geburtstag :/

wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (7. April 2011)

morgen sind wir auch nicht da. ich hab das eher auf mo/di/mi bezogen...


----------



## KayOs (8. April 2011)

treffpunkt müsste mal jemand nennen der weiß wo man schön radeln kann ich war wie gesagt zu lange weg...


----------



## erkan1984 (8. April 2011)

hallo, da mir der Wind momentan für RR fahren zu windig ist, würde ich morgen mal aufs MTB steigen, und richtung Geyer fahren. je nach Gusto könnten es gut und gerne 4h werden, bei bedarf kann auch abgekürzt werden. Vielleicht hat ja evtl. wer lust.
Ich würde vor dem Mittag starten wollen (ca 10-11uhr), lasse mich aber gerne auch überreden etwas später zu starten, sofern jemand mit will. Tempo wird meinem Empfinden nach gemütlich, aber nicht gebummelt sein.


----------



## onc (9. April 2011)

Falls du in Geyer bzw. im Geyrischen Wald warst, würden mich mal die Verhältnisse dort interessieren. Vor 3 (oder 4?) Wochen lag da noch Schnee inklusive dutzender umgeknickter Bäume.


----------



## derRocco (10. April 2011)

Hallo leute, 

ich bin neuling un suche tips un tricks von euch un würde gern mit euch mal mit fahren.

Bin nun stolzer besitzer von einem spezialized P2 un suche auch gerne ein team, wo ich im downhill was dazu lernen kann un irgendwann mal auch an wettkämpfen teil zu nehmen.

Also, falls ihr einen neuling aufnehmt, wäre das toll


----------



## Wanderradler (10. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin relativ vor kurzem dort oben im Geyerischen Wald gewesen, da müsste jetzt absolut kein Schnee mehr sein (viel. noch bissl auf den Wegen, wo fast kein Sonnenlicht hinkommt).

Klar, vor 3-4 Wochen, war da noch die "Schneehölle" los, aber meist nur auf den Wegen. 

Würde auch gerne mal mit euch fahren, bloß wenn ich fahre, dann sehr gerne ab 6 Uhr früh (max. 7 Uhr früh).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (10. April 2011)

Also ich bin die letzten 3 Wochen immer Geyer gefahren, und ich muss sagen es wird von Woche zu Woche besser ....

Letzten Sonntag fast kein schnee mehr, dafür matsch und Schlamm. Stört nicht..

nur die Forstwirtschaft scheint noch etwas zu schlafen, stellenweise sind ausgeschriebene Wanderwege nicht nutzbar. (Bäume).

Fahre heut wieder ne Runde und werde berichten.

Gruss Glocke


----------



## GlockeGT (10. April 2011)

Sooooooooooooooo

Heute knapp 40km Geyer und Umgebung, und ich muss sagen, Verhältnisse waren Top! KEIN Schnee mehr und alle Wege auf denen ich unterwegs war absolut zu befahren! Teilweise noch etwas schlammig aber zu 75% trocken. Fazit, ich habs Grinsen noch jetzt im Gesicht 

Gruss Glocke


----------



## Bavragor (10. April 2011)

Hi!
Bin relativ neu in Chemnitz und würde morgen meine erste kleinere Runde drehen wollen(~2h, gemütliches Tempo da verletzungsbedinge lange Pause, möglichst viele Trails, Start Uni Reichenhainer). Wollte fragen was ihr mir da als Ziel raten könntet? Wenn niemand mir was rät, werde ich wohl einfach mal in den Zeißigwald machen und sohin, wohins mich verschlägt.
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. April 2011)

ich denke ich beweg mich heut mal rund um den rabensteiner wald oder Richtung Jahnsdorf hoch


----------



## Bavragor (11. April 2011)

Ich noch mal. Was gibt es denn für lohnenswerte Ziele in Chemnitz und Umland? Wenn es dort schicke Trails gibt wäre ich auch sehr angetan. genial wärs natürlich wenn mir das jemand zeigt auf ner gemütlicheren Runde, aber da ich selber noch ni weiß, wann ich fahren kann...


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2011)

ne Runde richtung Augustusburg ist nicht ganz verkehrt 

aber auch im Rabensteiner Wald gibt es paar schöne Wege


----------



## Bavragor (11. April 2011)

Danke schon mal. Augustusburg wollte ich schon hinfahren. Nur komischerwiese hatte ich im Hinterkopf, dass es um die 25km dorthin sind und nicht nur rund 15km. Keine Ahnung wie ich darauf komme Da hätte ich das auch locker heute geschafft


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2011)

@Bavragor: falls du mittwochs von 16-19Uhr Zeit hast könntest du beim Unisport mitfahren.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. April 2011)

@basti....und wo soll es hingehen?

war heut in rabenstein, aber niemand bekanntes gesehen


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> @basti....und wo soll es hingehen?
> 
> war heut in rabenstein, aber niemand bekanntes gesehen



Jede Woche auf anderen Wegen ins Chemnitzer Umland.
Für Mittwoch will ich erstmal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Dann entscheide ich ob die Wege eher schmaler werden oder doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (11. April 2011)

@Basti: Liebend gern. Aber da hab ich keine Zeit


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. April 2011)

ist heute jemand unterwegs=?


----------



## racing_basti (15. April 2011)

Infos zur versprochenen Ostertour findet ihr im entsprechenden Thema


----------



## Kallesurf (16. April 2011)

Danke an Basti für die feine Runde heute beim BB-Opening und auch an die "Helfer" die Philipp unterstützt haben (seinen Papa abzuhängen)


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

Hallo Leute, kleine Geschichte und eine Frage, die mich schon länger beschäftigt.

Habt ihr gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und gebikt? Oder habt ihr auch ein paar "fiese" Überraschungen erlebt?

Bin gestern zum Fichtelberg geradelt, vorher zur Talsperre Cranzahl, war sehr schön, aber wurde doch später ein bissl fies überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht, dass immer noch soo viel Schnee liegt, besonders der Fichtelberg selber, hatte gedacht, es ist noch tiefster Winter. 

Bei uns ist es so schön, und dort oben fängt es gerade mal erst an, Frühling zu werden. War aber eine schöne Tour.

Nur, als ich fast zurück war (im Abtwald), bin ich über ein kleines Stück (ca. 2 cm) sehr spitzes Holzstück geradelt, da hatte ich natürlich einen Platten, aber was mich am meisten gestört hat, die Stelle, wo das Holzstück drinne war, da klafft jetzt im Mantel ein 2 cm langes Loch, aber dennoch konnte ich weiterfahren und zum Fahrradhändler radeln und mir einen neuen RoRo Performence holen. Erstemal von Little-John-Bikes.

Jetzt hätte ich die eine oder andere Frage.

Bin ich immer zum Radsporthaus Balance gegangen, da habe ich auch mein Fahrrad her, aber "nur" 200 Meter weiter entfernt gibt es den Little-John-Bikes-Shop.

Warum baut man ein Konkurrenzladen so nah am Radsporthaus-Balance?

Und was ich gerne wissen würde, welcher der beiden Läden ist "besser" im Beraten und Verkauf von "passenden" (Rad)zubehör? 

Z.B. meine Fahrweise ist folgende: 50% Asphalt (Straße, Radwege usw.) und der Rest Wald-, Feldwege und andere Wegarten aber keine verblockten Trails, Wurzeln usw.

Z.B. im Balance-Shop wurden mir die RoRo damals empfohlen, damit ich diese 50% Asphalt fahren kann, aber auch abseits von Asphaltwegen.

Bei Little-John-Bikes wurde mir wiederum der Marathon Plus Reifen von Schwalbe angeboten, da er "besser" sein sollte für Asphalt ABER auch für Waldwege, Feldwege usw.

Wer von den Beiden hat nun Recht? Oder anders gefragt: Auf wem kann ich mich wirklich darauf verlassen, dass ich wirklich auch das bekomme, was ich brauche?

Und wer hat schon Erfahrungen (und welche) mit Little-John-Bikes gemacht?


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2011)

Ich glaube wenn du die 50% die du nicht auf Asphalt verbringst wirklich richtig Monopfade fahren willst, dann ist der Marathon Plus wohl nicht der geeignetste Reifen. Nicht umsonst gehört er bei Schwalbe in die Kategorie "Tour/City".

Edit: Zum Wetter auf dem Fichtelberg: In O-thal gibts doch nur zwei Jahreszeiten - Winter und strengen Winter. Ich glaube inzwischen dürften die "nur noch" Winter haben. Aber da letzte Woche auch 2°C und Schneeregen hier in Chemnitz waren sollte man von Schnee auf 1214m nicht überrascht sein.


----------



## trippleR (17. April 2011)

1215m bitte der Herr Racing_Basti wenn schon dann bitte genaue Angaben, ansonsten fahr icgh dir nachher immer ins Hinterrad


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2011)

trippleR schrieb:


> 1215m bitte der Herr Racing_Basti wenn schon dann bitte genaue Angaben, ansonsten fahr icgh dir nachher immer ins Hinterrad



1214,79m üNN - mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

@ racing_basti



> dann ist der Marathon Plus wohl nicht der geeignetste Reifen.


 
Da währe ich also bei Liitle-John-Bike wohl "falsch" beraten wurden?



> Zum Wetter auf dem Fichtelberg: In O-thal gibts doch nur zwei Jahreszeiten - Winter und strengen Winter.


 
 Ja genau, so ist es. So ein ähnlichen Spruch habe ich mal im Fernsehen gehört, soll ang. ein sibirisches sein: In Sibirien ist es 8 Monate lang kalt und die restlichen 4 Monate Arschkalt.



> Aber da letzte Woche auch 2°C und Schneeregen hier in Chemnitz waren sollte man von Schnee auf 1214m nicht überrascht sein.


 
War aber überrascht, hatte gedacht, dass nur noch klägliche Reste rumliegen, aber das der Berg selber noch "richtig" Weiß war, hatte es mich schon überrascht. War dennoch insgesamt eine schöne Radtour, die ich hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (17. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> @ racing_basti
> Da währe ich also bei Liitle-John-Bike wohl "falsch" beraten wurden?



würde ich so nicht sagen, da du selber gesagt hast



Wanderradler schrieb:


> Z.B. meine Fahrweise ist folgende: 50% Asphalt (Straße, Radwege usw.) und der Rest Wald-, Feldwege und andere Wegarten *aber keine verblockten Trails, Wurzeln usw.*



dabei ist nun die frage, wurde dir der schwalbe marathon plus (wo sebastian recht hat mit TOUR/CITY) oder viell. der schwalbe marathon plus MTB empfohlen

der RoRo (Rocket Ron ?) ist lt. schwalbe ein reinrassiger wettkampfreifen, ich nehme an für's gelände, d.h. monopfade mit teilweise steinen und wurzeln

im allgemeinen ist es doch relativ schwierig für die hersteller, den optimalen spagat bei einem reifen hin zu bekommen, mit dem man auf asphalt möglicht wenig rollwiederstand hat, ohne sich dort schnell ab zu nutzen und der im gelände genügend grip bietet.

oder liege ich damit falsch ?


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

> wurde dir der schwalbe marathon plus (wo sebastian recht hat mit TOUR/CITY) oder viell. der schwalbe marathon plus MTB empfohlen


 
Also mir wurde der Schwalbe Marathon Plus angeboten (wahrscheinlich haben die von Little-John-Bikes wirklich damit gemeint, damit komplett, also vorne und hinten, damit zu fahren). Gut, als erstes haben die etwa gesagt, dass er sehr gut ist für die Straße, dannach meine Frage, ob ich auch "im Gelände" fahren könnte, also ausserhalb von Asphalt, und sie meinetn, man könnte damit auch fahren.



> im allgemeinen ist es doch relativ schwierig für die hersteller, den optimalen spagat bei einem reifen hin zu bekommen, mit dem man auf asphalt möglicht wenig rollwiederstand hat, ohne sich dort schnell ab zu nutzen und der im gelände genügend grip bietet.


 
Das stimmt, entweder Straßentauglich mit bissl Gelände drinne, aber dafür schnell abgenutzt oder Geländegängig, sehr lange haltbar, aber dafür sehr hoher Rollwiderstand und desshalb nicht soo Straßentauglich.


Ach ja, ganz wichtig zu wissen: Beide Händler wussten vorher, dass ich ein Kilometerfresser bin, also die konten sich drauf einstellen und sich überlegen, was gut "für mich ist".

Ich muss zugeben, ich fühle mich bei Little-John-Bikes irgendwie "viel wohler", aber mir geht es darum, ob die auch wirklich "gut" beraten oder nicht. Nicht, dass die mir irgendetwas andrehen, was nicht zu meinem Fahrstil passt. Oder mir ein "falsche" Rad andrehen, z.B. ein DH-Rad für über 100 Km radeln, als extr. Bsp. jetzt.

Desswegen die Frage, was der Unterschied zwischen Radsporthaus Balance und Little-John-Bikes ist.


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2011)

für mich stellt sich jetzt die frage, wie teilst du die 50% straße/ radwege; 50% wald-/feldwege auf ?
fährst du manchmal nur touren auf asphalt oder manchmal nur wald- und feldwege ?
oder willst du touren auf asphalt fahren mit der option, über feldwege, die meist aus feinem bis teilweise groben schotter bestehen, und waldwege (breite?) "ab zu kürzen" ?
ist rel. schwierig, weil, haben verschiedene menschen von waldwegen oder feldwegen etc. die gleiche vorstellung.

das mit dem "besseren" händler ist sicher auch eine objektive/subjektive (?) meinung und wie du selber sagst, auch eine frage des "bauch"gefühls 
da meist verschiedene verkäufer, bei balance wohl eher nicht, verkäufer da sind, kannst du dort auch an einen geraten der von reifen eine andere meinung hat als ein anderer verkäufer aus dem selben laden.
bist du denn selber mit dem marathon plus zufrieden oder mehr unzufrieden ?




Wanderradler schrieb:


> Bin ich immer zum Radsporthaus Balance gegangen, da habe ich auch mein Fahrrad her, aber "nur" 200 Meter weiter entfernt gibt es den Little-John-Bikes-Shop.
> 
> Warum baut man ein Konkurrenzladen so nah am Radsporthaus-Balance?



BB hat ja nun in ca. 100m entfernung auch konkurrenz durch emporon xxl bekommen


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

> für mich stellt sich jetzt die frage, wie teilst du die 50% straße/ radwege; 50% wald-/feldwege auf ?


 
Bei sehr langen Touren wie gestern, sind es sogar 80% Asphalt gewesen. Also von Chemnitz bis Annaberg, von dort aus bis Cranzahl, alles Asphalt. Dannach aber bei Cranzahl zur Talsperre geradelt und von dort aus bis Oberwiesenthal (Alles unasphaltierte Waldwege und Wanderwege). Dannach vom Fichtelberg bis Abtwald wieder alles Asphalt und durch den Abtwald bis Chemnitz Asphalt bzw. Waldwege.

Allg.fahre ich auf einer Tour gemischt, also mal Straße, mal Waldwege usw. Aber der Großteil ist immer noch Asphalt. 



> bist du denn selber mit dem marathon plus zufrieden oder mehr unzufrieden ?


 
weder noch, habe doch die RoRo Evo bzw. jetzt Performence dank des Superholzsplitter im Mantel

Also ich würde schon gerne mal Little-John-Bike-Shop "ausprobieren", habe aber Angst, dass wenn der Händler von Balance mich sieht, dass er dann "nicht mehr so gerne" mit mir handelt.


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2011)

also geht es bei dir ja mehr um geringen rollwiederstand, langlebigkeit und pannensicherheit als um dicke/breite reifen mit groben stollen für "ultra" grip auf wurzeltrails im unterholz und bei schlamm ?

brauchst du da einen reinrassigen wettkampfreifen ?
andererseits ist der wohl leicht, was aber wiederum auf kosten der pannensicherheit und langlebigkeit gehen dürfte.


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

> also geht es bei dir ja mehr um geringen rollwiederstand, langlebigkeit und pannensicherheit als um dicke/breite reifen mit groben stollen für "ultra" grip auf wurzeltrails im unterholz und bei schlamm ?


 
Ja



> brauchst du da einen reinrassigen wettkampfreifen ?
> andererseits ist der wohl leicht, was aber wiederum auf kosten der pannensicherheit und langlebigkeit gehen dürfte.


 
Auch ein Ja.

Desshalb bin ich bisher mit den RoRo gut gefahren. Aber vielleicht gibt es noch andere passenden Reifentypen für Kilometerfresserei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (18. April 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich es einfach ausprobieren welcher Reifen für dich am geeignetsten ist 
Und zu den Radläden: Balance hat halt mehr etwas für individuelle Bedürfnisse als so eine "Ladenkette" wie Litte-John-Bikes, natürlich kannst du auch dort Schnäppchen einkaufen wenn du weißt was du suchst.


----------



## Wanderradler (18. April 2011)

Ich denke mal, ich bleibe bei Balance, den die "Individualitääät" ist wirklich gegeben.

Bei mein Radkauf war es so, trotz großem Antrang im Laden, wurde ich wirklich komplett ausführlich Beraten und das ganz in Ruhe (ca. 2 Std.) bis ich meine große Liebe (Steppenwolf) gefunden hatte.


----------



## Bavragor (18. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Kurze Frage: in Adelsberg gibt es doch eine ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke. Wo führt die Runde genau lang? Hatte heute leider keine Zeit mir das genau anzusehen bzw. abzufahren. Vielleicht ja morgen


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Kurze Frage: in Adelsberg gibt es doch eine ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke. Wo führt die Runde genau lang? Hatte heute leider keine Zeit mir das genau anzusehen bzw. abzufahren. Vielleicht ja morgen



schau einfach mal auf die seite des adelsberger-bike-marathons. da findest du irgendwo auch ne streckenbeschreibung.


----------



## Bavragor (18. April 2011)

Ah, gut. Konnte mir schon fast denken, dass es ne Rennstrecke ist
Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Wanderradler (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist was neues aufgefallen. An der Zwickauer Straße gegenüber vom Landesarbeitsgericht und Verwaltungsgericht hat ein neuer Bikeladen geöffnet, war da schonmal jemand drinne? und wenn ja, wie ist es so Kundenbetreungsmäßig?

Und zweitens, wie zum Teufel können sich soo viele Fahrradläden auf engsten Raum (mir bisher nur in Chemnitz bekannt, alle 1-3 Km ein Radladen) ansiedeln und vor allem soo lange bestehen bleiben?

Ist es soo einfach ein eigenen Radladen zu eröffnen?


----------



## Groudon (19. April 2011)

Ich war die Woche mal dort in dem Laden und muss sagen, dass er echt schön ist!

Am 07. Mai findet dort auch ein "Fahrradflohmarkt" statt. Bin gespannt, was dort so zu sehen ist. ^^


Hab mal ne andere Frage an euch: Mein HR von Actionsports läuft seit einer Schlammfahrt sehr rau. Habe bereits die Endkappen der Nabe demontiert und gesäubert und neu gefettet -> nix gebracht.

Nun handelt es sich um "gedichtete Quad Industrielager". Kann man da noch IRGENDWAS machen, ohne das Rad zurückzuschicken?! Das dauert ja auch wieder min. ne Woche und darauf habe ich derzeigt eigentlich keine Lust... =(


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir ist was neues aufgefallen. An der Zwickauer Straße gegenüber vom Landesarbeitsgericht und Verwaltungsgericht hat ein neuer Bikeladen geöffnet, war da schonmal jemand drinne? und wenn ja, wie ist es so Kundenbetreungsmäßig?
> 
> ...



Der Laden von die Zwei ist "schon immer" dort. Die beiden haben nur ein wenig umgebaut 

@Groudon: wenn die (Industrie)-Lager rauh laufen bringt außer neuen Lagern kaum etwas abhilfe. Solche Lager zu bestellen ist kein großer Akt, nur beim aus-/ einpressen sollte man wissen was man tut.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. April 2011)

Das mit der Dichte an Fahrradläden ist in C denke ich nicht zu übertreffen.



Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir ist was neues aufgefallen. An der Zwickauer Straße gegenüber vom Landesarbeitsgericht und Verwaltungsgericht hat ein neuer Bikeladen geöffnet, war da schonmal jemand drinne? und wenn ja, wie ist es so Kundenbetreungsmäßig?
> 
> ...



Was du meinst sind Die Zwei, den laden gibt es schon lange, nur das Ladengeschäft zur Zwickauer hin ist neu. Bisdato musste man "von hinten" über den Großen Hof in den Laden. So wie ich das Gestern im vorbeifahren gesehen habe geht es bei denen aber erst am 140mm Federweg los...



Groudon schrieb:


> Ich war die Woche mal dort in dem Laden und muss sagen, dass er echt schön ist!
> 
> Am 07. Mai findet dort auch ein "Fahrradflohmarkt" statt. Bin gespannt, was dort so zu sehen ist. ^^
> 
> ...



Was du meinst ist Fahrrad XXL, die haben halt viel... aber eher hauptsächlich für den Moderat gefüllten Geldbeutel...


----------



## Ale_Schmi (19. April 2011)

ich versuche jetzt auch mal mein glück hier 
ich suche ein paar strecken, bei denen ich mein bike annähernd artgerecht bewegen kann. also freeride und downhill, wenn man das hier so bezeichnen kann 

ich bin hier nur für 6 monate und suche noch fleißig, aber wenn man irgendwo neu ist, findet man ja nichts. das einzige, das ich bislang gefunden habe ist beim rabenstein (oder so ähnlich) aber das ist mir immer zu anstrengend da nach der arbeit hin zu gurken. dann bin ich da, einmal runter und wieder heim.

wäre schön, wenn etwas in der nähe wäre! könnt mir auch gerne eine pn schicken, da vieles ja nicht offiziell ist und ich das nicht aufs spiel setzen will oder man kann sich mal treffen, das geht auch super! nur diese woche siehts nicht gut aus, aber ab nächster.

dann bin ich mal jetzt gespannt, was an tipps kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (20. April 2011)

Leute - wie schwer ist es ein paar Lager in ne Nabe zu bekommen? ^^


----------



## erkan1984 (20. April 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Leute - wie schwer ist es ein paar Lager in ne Nabe zu bekommen? ^^



nicht sehr schwer....
rechts=Freilaufseite
links=Scheibenseite

ich fasse mal zusammen:
(du hast FunWorks? Richtig?) Lagerbezeichnung lautet 6902RS Mal bei Ebay oder im Werkzeughandel fragen...(China =Billig. Deutsch (INA; FAG,)=Teuer)
-Rad ausbauen
-Staubkappen Abziehen/Abschrauben
-Freilauf abziehen (Sollte mit etwas Kraft und gleichzeitigem Drehen gehen)
-Aus der Nabe müsste nun Links und Rechts die Achse rausschauen
-Das Rad an der Nabe abstützen (Loch mit Brett drumherum (oder Brett mit Loch drin), an dem der Nabenrand aufliegt, die Achse aber durch passt ) 
-Mit einem Gummihammer beherzt auf wahlweise eins der Enden Schlagen (ich würde vom Freilauf her anfagen (Achse ist länger)
-...plop...linkes Lager ist raus
-Achse heraus nehmen, umdrehen, und wieder einführen
-jetzt links drauf hau'n ...
-...plop...rechtes Lager raus.
-jetzt Reinigen oder ähnliches, wenig Fett oder Öl auftragen..
-in umgekehrter Reihenfolge zusammenbauen:
-rechtes Lager einsetzten und mit passender Nuss einschlagen, aufpassen, das es nicht verkantet und unbedingt aufpassen das Lager nur über den Lageraussenring einschlagen (aussendurchmesser des Lagers ist 28mm)
-Achse von links einsetzten, neues Lager über die Achse führen
-das linke Lager einschlagen (hier sollte die verwendete nuss lang/tief genug sein, dass diese nicht an der achse anliegt, bevor das Lager richtig sitzt)
-das ganze vorsichtig und Stück für Stück machen, und checken ob die Achse axiales Spiel (verschieben nach links/rechts) hat und sich noch gut drehen lässt
-das Lager nicht zu fest einschlagen, sonst kannst du diese bald wieder tauschen (feingefühl) das ganze dann schön fetten und zusammensetzten. 

Ich nehem nicht an, dass du die Lager im Freilauf tauschen musst, deshalb  habe ich das hier weggelassen....

Grüßle
Stefan


----------



## dukestah (27. April 2011)

[DHC]Alex;8229725 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuche jetzt auch mal mein glück hier
> ich suche ein paar strecken, bei denen ich mein bike annähernd artgerecht bewegen kann. also freeride und downhill, wenn man das hier so bezeichnen kann


 
für downhill kannst du zb nach Augustusburg/Rosts Wiesen fahren, da ist eine Downhillstrecke die auch weiter ausgebaut wird und du kannst mit der Bahn einfach wieder hoch fahren, dann gibts noch eine Strecke auf dem Rochlitzer Berg, ist aber eher schwierig zu beschreiben, einfach mal hinfahren, das findet man schon. Dann gibt es recht regelmäßig geführte Touren im Raum Augustusburg/Lengefeld, einfach mal hier im Forum unter Miriquidi/Unterholz in die threads schauen. Der Geri von Die Zwei Bikes (siehe oben) macht auch des öfteren Touren am Wochenende oder auch Feierabendtouren, der kennt super Strecken im Bereich AM und FR. Einfach mal dort vorbeischauen und fragen (das ist der lange Typ mit Brille)
Nächste Adresse ist Klinovec/Keilberg, gleich neben dem Fichtelberg, da ist auch eine Downhillstrecke und verschiedene Abfahrten mit Sessellift.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (27. April 2011)

Ich danke dir auf jedenfall schon mal. muss mal schauen, was ich dieses wochenende so hinbekomme und ob das wetter passt. im laden vorbeischauen sollte ich hinbekommen und fragen erst recht^^


----------



## Wanderradler (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Täter es mitließt, vielleicht kann da jemand mithelfen:

http://www.radsporthaus-balance.de/aktuelles.html

So eine Sch..., wer macht den sowas? Währe schön, wenn es aufgeklährt werden könnte.


----------



## Bavragor (6. Mai 2011)

Das Rad ist mal was Auffäilligerres. Also werde ich mal die Augen offen halten. Aber ich glaube ni, dass das was wird. Ist bestimmt schon sonstwo oder in der Bucht nach ner Weile.


----------



## Kallesurf (7. Mai 2011)

ist schon komisch mit der extra Feder, vielleicht wars ein Trottel, der auch damit rum fährt, aber mach lieber eine Liste der Teile mit Seriennummern, denn eher werden die einzeln verramscht.

Gruß Thomas



Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Täter es mitließt, vielleicht kann da jemand mithelfen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Mai 2011)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> ist schon komisch mit der extra Feder, vielleicht wars ein Trottel, der auch damit rum fährt, aber mach lieber eine Liste der Teile mit Seriennummern, denn eher werden die einzeln verramscht.
> Gruß Thomas



das dürfte wohl unrealisierbar sein - welche Teile auszer Gabel und Stossdämpfer haben schon noch Seriennummern und, viel gewichtiger, welcher Händler notiert sie schon .....

Das die Balance Jungs jetzt schon ins astrologische abdriften wusste ich nicht - immerhin wissen sie ja jetzt schon was ihnenam Monatsende gestohlen wird........


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Mai 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Das mit der Dichte an Fahrradläden ist in C denke ich nicht zu übertreffen.



oh doch das geht ohne probleme.
München war da noch ein wenig extremer. Da hatte es auch den riesigen Vorteil das die Preise richtig gut waren. 
D.h. du konntest Reifen, Verschleissteile und viele andere Parts zu fast Inet Konditionen kaufen und hattest trotzdem deinen lokalen Händler der dir mit rat und tat zur Seite stand.
Eine der sehr wenigen sachen die ich vermissen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (12. Mai 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> München war da noch ein wenig extremer. Da hatte es auch den riesigen Vorteil das die Preise richtig gut waren


 
Echt? War wohl ein Bikerparadies oder? Auf jedenfall, Chemnitz hat schon wieder ein neuen Bikeladen, und zwar in der Markthalle.

Bin mal dort gewesen, aber "diplomatisch" gesagt, es gibt bessere Bikeläden. Vor allem die Beratung, mehr widerwillig, so mein Gefühl.

Zum Glück weis ich jetzt dadurch, was ich an meinen Bikeladen (Radsporthaus Balance) wirklich habe, Absolute Kundenorientierung, Service und vor allem keine Scheu, auch mal paar Produkte aus dem Sortiment anzureißen, um mal was auszuprobieren zu können, auch wenn ich das Produkt doch nicht mehr brauche. Das wahr in der Markthalle ziemlich anders, dem Händler hatte es nicht soo gefallen, z.B. ein Schlauch auszupacken, damit ich mal eine Luftpumpe ( mit Federgabelkompination) ausprobieren konnte.


----------



## KayOs (12. Mai 2011)

hmmm komisch ich fand den Service ganz gut n Haufen Räder probegefahren und der Typ hat uns auch gut beraten und wollte uns nicht irgend nen überteuerten Schnulli andrehen den keine Sau braucht...
ham genau das Rad gefunden was wir gesucht hatten nicht mehr und nicht weniger und er meinte es wäre auch möglich z.B. den Vorbau oder den Lenker noch nach ner Woche zu tauschen wenn man merkt die Geo haut noch nicht ganz hin...fand ich Klasse


----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2011)

jo - sind schon gut dorte !

Nur haben sie jetzt viele hochpreisige Räder angeschlossen... ob da vlt in den letzten 2-3 Wochen einer mit nem Bike aus dem Laden rausgefahren und abgehauen ist?!...


----------



## Bavragor (12. Mai 2011)

Meint ihr Emporon oder wie der laden heißt?


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Mai 2011)

KayOs schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm komisch ich fand den Service ganz gut n Haufen Räder probegefahren und der Typ hat uns auch gut beraten und wollte uns nicht irgend nen überteuerten Schnulli andrehen den keine Sau braucht...
> ham genau das Rad gefunden was wir gesucht hatten nicht mehr und nicht weniger und er meinte es wäre auch möglich z.B. den Vorbau oder den Lenker noch nach ner Woche zu tauschen wenn man merkt die Geo haut noch nicht ganz hin...fand ich Klasse


 
Hmm...entweder es gibt 2 Verkäufer und ich hatte einen schlechten erwischt, oder die "Chemie" zwischen uns hat nicht gestimmt.

Aber vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, dass nicht jeder eine Federgabelpumpe mit Luftpumpenfunktion will bzw. das meine Wünsche zu "speziell" waren.



			
				Bavragor schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr Emporon oder wie der laden heißt?


 
Genau der ist es.


----------



## RoN81 (19. Mai 2011)

Ist schon mal jemand eine von den Touren, die der Radschlag anbietet, mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelo (25. Mai 2011)

http://www.paniccycles.de/wordpress/?p=309


----------



## Groudon (25. Mai 2011)

Wollen wir vlt mal irgendwann wieder ne gemeinsame Tour von 2-3h drehen?!


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. Mai 2011)

wann....wo?


----------



## d0r_t0d (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch einen Mitstreiter fürs Heavy24.

Wir sind keine Profis, wollen aber auch nicht Letzter werden. Wer Bock auf ein spannendes Rennen hat und noch einen Startplatz sucht bitte melden.

Gruß
Franz


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Juni 2011)

Jaja...immer diese Qual der Wahl.

Bin hin und her gerissen, auf der einen Seite sind Radhaus Balance auch in Beratung sehr gut, aber kleiner Laden und kennen ja mein Bike in und ausswendig (hab´s ja dort auch gekauft).

Auf der anderen Seite, habe ich auch schon gute Beratungen bei Little-John-Bike bekommen. Und die haben sogar ein Po-Meter und eben diese Körpervermessungsdinge.

Wenn ich also mal einen neuen Sattel brauche, werde ich mich dort beraten lassen und lasse mich an meinem Hintern herrumspielen (natürlich vermessen lassen).

Was das Thema Reifen betrifft, verlasse mich doch lieber auf die RoRo.

Sind gut genug für radeln abseits der Straßen, aber dennoch wiederum gut für mich geeignet, um Km und Höhenmeter abzuspulen. Also auf Straße zu fahren.

Bei Marathon Plus Reifen traue ich dem Profil nicht über´n Weg, ob es auch ausserhalb der Straße reicht, um festen Grip auf loses Geröll und Schotterpisten zu haben.

Fahre nähmlich auch etwa immer 3 bar.


----------



## Iselz (17. Juni 2011)

hab zwar bisher nur einmal auf so einem Vermessungsteil gesessen - aber was dabei heraus kam war lachhaft. Die perfekte Größe eines RaceHT für mich wäre ein 21" Rahmen??? Nu klar... Nachdem ich mich dann spaßenshalber auf ein solches Bike gesetzt habe, fühle ich mich auf meinem 17,5" Rahmen um so wohler...!


----------



## damista (21. Juni 2011)

Da es noch keiner gemacht hat, gratuliere ich mal dem Chemnitz-Reloaded Team zum grandiosen 10. Platz der 4er beim Heavy24. Bin gespannt ob noch paar Berichte hier Einzug halten. Hab mich zwar immer mal wieder beim Drössi vom Livegeschehen informieren lassen, aber ist immer interessant noch andere zu hören.

Die meisten sollten mehr Spass gehabt haben, als wir in Malevil


----------



## Groudon (21. Juni 2011)

hehe - ich war auch von SA 8 Uhr bis SO 8 Uhr zugange beim Stausee - allerdings nur als Betreuer für einen meiner Kollegen und ich kann euch sagen... es war arschkalt... Und ich war danach Saumüde ^^ Müder als letztes Jahr beim 8er-Team. Betreuer haben auch so ihre Wehwechen zu tragen. ^^

Aber alles in allem eine super Sache! Hab den Drössi, unseren Felix, den Basti und den Stefan gesehen. Die anderen leider nicht...


----------



## thomaask (21. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand, wo man, ausser im bike point dresden, ein mtb tandem ausleihen kann ?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Juni 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo man, ausser im bike point dresden, ein mtb tandem ausleihen kann ?



Im Radstop an der Kapler Drehe...in Chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (21. Juni 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Im Radstop an der Kapler Drehe...in Chemnitz



danke


----------



## Kallesurf (22. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir Gratulation für die grandiose Leistung (10.Platz)!
Erholt Euch gut


----------



## Wanderradler (22. Juni 2011)

In 1000 Jahren, wenn´s noch Bikes gibt, wird der Spuk anders herum sein, da wird der menschliche Körper an´s Bike angepasst...dank Gentechnik.


----------



## Iselz (22. Juni 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, habe ich auch schon gute Beratungen bei Little-John-Bike bekommen. Und die haben sogar ein Po-Meter und eben diese *Körpervermessungsdinge*.



@bike-moe: das mit dem Po-Meter habsch schon verstanden, ich bezog mich auf das danach... das klingt nach bissl mehr als nur Po 

Aber mal abgesehen davon, SQLab trau ich so ein Komplettkörperdingens zu. Zumindest hab ich bei der Firma auch endlich einen super Sattel für den Allerwertesten gefunden


----------



## Wanderradler (23. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn´s noch finanziell bei mir eine Weile dauert, will ich meinen nächsten Sattel auch "angepasst" haben, weiss jemand, was so ein angepasster Sattel kosten könnte? MinPreis bis MaxPreis?


----------



## dukestah (23. Juni 2011)

was genau meinst du mit "angepasst"?
simpelste methode, ne dicke wellpappe nehmen, mit möglichst stofffreien hintern auf ne glatte fläche setzen (also auf die pappe), bissel auf- und niederwackeln, dann abstand zwischen den dellen messen und mit sqlab tabelle die optimale sattelbreite ermitteln. anhand der dellen siehst du auch ob du eher spitze oder breite sitzknochen hast, bei breiten eindrücken würd ich nen etwas breiteren sattel nehmen, standardgemäß wird ja die mitte der dellen als abstand gemessen. sqlab sattel gibts so ab 60 euro im internet und mit verhandlungsgeschick zu ähnlichen konditionen beim händler.


----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2011)

Ich bräuchte auch mal so eine Vermessung... Specialized-Händler sollen dort ja auch sehr gut sein!

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich seit über einem Jahr meine richtige Sitzposition nicht finde - mein rechtes Knie fängt immer wieder an zu schmerzen bei hohen Belastungen (EB-Bereich) und das ist nicht das, was ich mir vorstelle... aber ich find auch einfach keine Hilfe aktuell...


----------



## dukestah (23. Juni 2011)

ursachen für einseitige knieschmerzen seh ich eigentlich eher bei themen wie unsymmetrische muskulatur (eine körperseite ist bei den meisten menschen stärker, mal oberschenkel- und wadenumfang ermitteln), ungleichlange beine (einlegesohlen probieren), verspannte wirbelsäule mit hüftschiefstellung, bei klickies eventuell nicht symmetrisch eingeschraubte cleats, schiefer sattel oder verdrehter sattel schließ ich mal aus, das wäre wohl zu simpel


----------



## trippleR (23. Juni 2011)

Ne weitere möglichkeit beim groudon könnten auch die falschen griffe sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2011)

xD Die sind ja nun schon wieder gewechselt. 

Ich weiß es nicht... kann soviele Ursachen haben... der Arzt meitne vlt auch, dass der Knorpel nicht richti ausgehärtet ist oder oder oder


----------



## trippleR (23. Juni 2011)

dukestah schrieb:


> ursachen für einseitige knieschmerzen seh ich eigentlich eher bei themen wie unsymmetrische muskulatur (eine körperseite ist bei den meisten menschen stärker, mal oberschenkel- und wadenumfang ermitteln), ungleichlange beine (einlegesohlen probieren), verspannte wirbelsäule mit hüftschiefstellung, bei klickies eventuell nicht symmetrisch eingeschraubte cleats, schiefer sattel oder verdrehter sattel schließ ich mal aus, das wäre wohl zu simpel



Da sehe ich auch am ehesten eins von als deine Problemursache an. Du bist doch eh noch im Wachstum :-D, aber mal spass beiseite, ich tippe aufgrund deines alters garnichtmal so auf ungleiche muskulatur, sondern unterschiedlich lange beine bzw auch die cleats, und daraus resultierende schiefstellungen in der hüfte, frag mal deine freundin ob du immer gerade stößt :-D
vg
ronny


----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2011)

Du Kunde. ^^ Ich denke schon. 

Ne - unser Trainer meinte schon, dass ich ne leichte Hüftschiefstellung habe und auch mein eines Bein ist länger wie das andere - das stimmt schon. Aber helfen da echt solche putzigen Einlegesohlen?!


----------



## trippleR (23. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Du Kunde. ^^ Ich denke schon.
> 
> Ne - unser Trainer meinte schon, dass ich ne leichte Hüftschiefstellung habe und auch mein eines Bein ist länger wie das andere - das stimmt schon. Aber helfen da echt solche putzigen Einlegesohlen?!



Ersteinmal heißt das: ".... länger *als* das andere...." 
klar helfen die einlegesohlen, die bringen deine hüfte, wenn sie richtig bemessen sind in waage und dürften somit deine knieprobleme mindestens mal lindern! wenn es der trainer schon sagt, dann gleich mal da aus, und bei leicht dürften ja schon paar mm reichen, ein gang zum orthopäde dürfte da wohl mal anstehen, ich glaub der vermisst sowas, vielleicht kriegste die dann sogar verschrieben und musst nix zahlen, du bist doch noch ein kind 
vg


----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2011)

mit 18 bin ich kein Kind mehr


----------



## thomaask (23. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> mit 18 bin ich kein Kind mehr



auch mit 30 wirst du ein kind sein ... ein kind deiner eltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (27. Juni 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> auch mit 30 wirst du ein kind sein ... ein kind deiner eltern



Wer bis 67 arbeiten muss darf sogar mit 40 noch Kind sein


----------



## dukestah (27. Juni 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Wer bis 67 arbeiten muss darf sogar mit 40 noch Kind sein



und wenn man sieht durch welche entwicklungs- und bildungsprogramme die kinder heutzutage getrieben werden, da bleibt nicht viel von kindheit, also muss man das später nachholen


----------



## spirello (28. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Du Kunde. ^^ Ich denke schon.
> 
> Ne - unser Trainer meinte schon, dass ich ne leichte Hüftschiefstellung habe und auch mein eines Bein ist länger wie das andere - das stimmt schon. Aber helfen da echt solche putzigen Einlegesohlen?!



Hey Groudon,

schau mal hier: http://www.lauf-rad-analyse.de/htm/rad.html

Hab das mal in Aktion gesehen, macht einen ganz professionellen Eindruck. Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Oder Du fährst wieder mal mit uns 'ne Runde und bist hinterher so begeistert, daß Du unbedingt Freeride-Crack werden willst und es jedes Wochenende in Augustusburg krachen läßt. Dabei tut bestimmt auch kein Knie mehr weh


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2011)

hehe ^^ da komm ich gern drauf zurück, wenn ich was mit bissl mehr Federweg und geringerem Sattelauszug unterm Arsch habe


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich muß morgen mir den ganzen Tag in CHemnitz um die Ohren schlagen (Tochter hat Schwimmwettkampf). Wollt die Zeit nutzen und den Bikepark in Stollberg aufsuchen. Gibt es den noch und lohnt es sich?

Grüße


----------



## kreuziger (2. Juli 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich muß morgen mir den ganzen Tag in CHemnitz um die Ohren schlagen (Tochter hat Schwimmwettkampf). Wollt die Zeit nutzen und den Bikepark in Stollberg aufsuchen. Gibt es den noch und lohnt es sich?
> 
> Grüße



falls du die 4cross geschichte  dort  meinst,die  gibts  noch. 

http://park4cross.de/


----------



## trippleR (2. Juli 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> falls du die 4cross geschichte  dort  meinst,die  gibts  noch.
> 
> http://park4cross.de/



und zum helmtesten eignet die sich auch 1A


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Juli 2011)

oh, die sache ist wohl nicht so der bringer?


----------



## trippleR (2. Juli 2011)

Doch doch, 1A-FourX-track, nur fahren sollte man schon können, sonst könnte es den ein oder anderen Helm und anderes Aua kosten  Ende Mai war die permanente Strecke noch topinschuss


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Juli 2011)

OK, danke. Mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sachsenracer (3. Juli 2011)

Fährt jemand am nächsten Wochende auch denn GDC in ILLMENAU ;P


----------



## recon09 (12. Juli 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand son GPS-Navi, was man sich mal für ne Woche borgen könnte?
Ich habe vor Anfang August nach Davos zu fahren und da macht es Sinn gleich nach GPS zu fahrn, damit man mehr von den Trails hat 

Grüße, Michael


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juli 2011)

*Tourangebot:*

Wann? 
*Samstag, 16.07., Übermorgen, 10:00Uhr* 

Wo? 
*gibt es für die Mitfahrer per PN*

Was ist geplant? 
*Ein lustiges Auf-und-Ab zu beiden Seiten des Sternmühltals*

Was gibt es zu beachten? 
*- Helmpflicht
- sichere Beherrschung des Sportgerätes (Monopfade der Klasse M2 bzw. S2 sollten befahren werden können)
- wir fahren mit max. 6 Leuten*

Also, wer Interesse hat mitzufahren der meldet sich einfach kurz per PN bei mir. Von mir gibt es dann bis Morgen Abend nochmal die genaue Info wo es los geht


----------



## Groudon (15. Juli 2011)

Schade... muss ich arbeiten... Und ob ich S2 behersche... ^^


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Juli 2011)

wird es die gleiche runde wie mittwoch? Bin hin und her gerissen, wenn noch etwas frei ist, würde ich mitkommen, möchte aber niemand seinen platz wegschnappen...


----------



## racing_basti (15. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wird es die gleiche runde wie mittwoch? Bin hin und her gerissen, wenn noch etwas frei ist, würde ich mitkommen, möchte aber niemand seinen platz wegschnappen...



bis jetzt wärst du der erste der mitkommen will.
evtl. wandeln wir noch ein paar kleine abschnitte ab bzw. probieren noch ein, zwei stücke aus


----------



## thomaask (15. Juli 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *Tourangebot:*



ich werde nicht dabei sein.


----------



## diet (15. Juli 2011)

Schade, muß leider auch arbeiten und ohne Hinterradbremsbeläge ist das wohl auch nicht fahrbar hm  
Vielleicht fahrt ihr ja nochmal dort ne Runde wenn ich mit kann.


----------



## Groudon (19. Juli 2011)

War heute in Stollberg auf der 4X-Strecke. Die ist ja wirklich cool! Haben wir denn hier bei uns so in der Gegend noch was vergleichbares zum bissl Technik üben?! Oder können wir sowas nicht sonst auch nochmal gemeinsam als Gruppe starten? Wäre cool. =)

Grüße, Kev ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (19. Juli 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> War heute in Stollberg auf der 4X-Strecke. Die ist ja wirklich cool! Haben wir denn hier bei uns so in der Gegend noch was vergleichbares zum bissl Technik üben?! Oder können wir sowas nicht sonst auch nochmal gemeinsam als Gruppe starten? Wäre cool. =)
> 
> Grüße, Kev ^^



Zum "Technik-Üben" gibts bei uns in den Wäldern eigentlich genug. Man muss nur die richtigen Stellen anfahren. Da kannste dann von Steilstücken über Stufen und Drops bis hin zu Spitzkehren (mit/ohne Umsetzen) alles üben. 
Das einzige was du nicht üben kannst sind Abfahrten mit >700hm, die gibts im Erzgebirge nämlich nicht. Da muss man dann schon bissl weiter weg 

Wenn du sowas als Gruppenausfahrt machen willst, nur zu.  Schlag einen Termin vor, wo du hinfahren willst und dann kanns auch schon fast losgehen.


----------



## Bavragor (19. Juli 2011)

Wo gibts denn in der Umgebung von C Spitzkehren? (möglichst mit umsetzen)
Stufen und kleiner Drops wären auch ganz nett


----------



## fee (19. Juli 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> War heute in Stollberg auf der 4X-Strecke. Die ist ja wirklich cool! Haben wir denn hier bei uns so in der Gegend noch was vergleichbares zum bissl Technik üben?!



Was für Technik übst du denn? Auf die Fresse fliegen?? Versuchs mal in der Stadtbibliothek;-)

Spaß beiseite: ich weiß wo ein paar Downhillstrecken sind: Totenstein, Kemtau, Fichtenthal, Augustusburg,
Totenstein reicht auch aus wenn du üben willst. Je schneller man fährt desto anspruchsvoller. Wobei ich mir solche Sprünge mit so einem Carbon- ode Alurähmchen und ohne richtige Schutzkleidung auch nicht unbedingt zumuten würde. Kraft und Ausdauer ist neben Technik auch noch wichtig.

Hab gerade paar Prüfungen sonst wäre ich auch mal gerne wieder bei einer Tour dabei.


----------



## Groudon (19. Juli 2011)

Ich will doch keine Downhills fahren/springen. Aber die 4X-Strecke heute war ganz schön mit zahlreichen Bodenwellen und anliegern und vorher auf der Dirtstrecke mit den paar Hügeln war auch ziemlich cool. 

Prinzipiell will ich einfach sicherer werden.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Juli 2011)

fee schrieb:


> Was für Technik übst du denn? Auf die Fresse fliegen?? Versuchs mal in der Stadtbibliothek;-)
> 
> Spaß beiseite: ich weiß wo ein paar Downhillstrecken sind: Totenstein, Kemtau, Fichtenthal, Augustusburg,
> Totenstein reicht auch aus wenn du üben willst. Je schneller man fährt desto anspruchsvoller. Wobei ich mir solche Sprünge mit so einem Carbon- ode Alurähmchen und ohne richtige Schutzkleidung auch nicht unbedingt zumuten würde. Kraft und Ausdauer ist neben Technik auch noch wichtig.
> ...



Am Totenstein die Strecke soll wohl vom Forst bei Waldarbeiten Platt gemacht worden sein. Selber hab ichs aber noch nicht wieder angeschaut.

Mit einer guten Fahrtechnik kannst du aber z.T. viel Kraft sparen  Dann geht auch mit einem <1000g Carbonrahmen recht viel


----------



## Groudon (19. Juli 2011)

Nur kannste dich mit nem Alurahmen bedenkenloser Fallen lassen. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (19. Juli 2011)

Jap, da war der Basti schneller... am Totenstein ist die Strecke nur noch zu erahnen. Die paar Sprünge gingen zu umfahren und die Strecke war sehr schön flüssig. Vielleicht wird sie mal wieder.
Kemtau macht auch Spaß  
Haben am Wochenende noch ein paar andere feine Sachen in der Gegend gefunden


----------



## fee (19. Juli 2011)

Ja ich bin ja nur um euch besorgt, nicht das ihr auf dieser 4X Bahn mal hinfallt. Im Alltag braucht man so was eh nicht so.


----------



## fee (19. Juli 2011)

Also hier habe ich einen Anlieger aus brettern gesehen. Die Strecke geht rechts hoch in den Wald.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=+50.81...2,-2.241211&sspn=19.264868,45.834961&t=h&z=16


----------



## fee (19. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich hier noch andere gammel Studenten die ein Semesterticket haben? Ich hätte Lust mal irgendwie mit der Bahn Richtung Erzgebirge/Grenze zu fahren um dort ein bisschen rumzufahren. Oder was kann man noch so mit dem Ticket in den Semesterferien anstellen? Irgendwie voll die Fehlinvestition bis jetzt.


----------



## Bavragor (19. Juli 2011)

Gibts. Nur wird bei mir jede Strecke die holpriger ist als Kopfsteinpflaster ni gehen. Also vielleicht nächstes Jahr
Und für mich war das keine Fehlinvestition. Hab das Geld schon lange wieder rein.


----------



## fee (19. Juli 2011)

Ich musste ja leider investieren um weiter zu gammeln;-)


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juli 2011)

Totenstein soll schon wieder fahrbar sein. War aber noch nicht wieder dort. Also kann ichs nicht bestätigen.

Kemtau ist sehr schön weil alles dabei ist. Aber auch hier war der Forst schon Teilweise tätig. Wie es derzeit ausschaut weiß ich nicht, da ich mich in Saalbach ausgenockt habe.

Augustusburg fallen mir auf Anhieb wunderbar enge Serpentienen ein.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juli 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn in der Umgebung von C Spitzkehren? (möglichst mit umsetzen)
> Stufen und kleiner Drops wären auch ganz nett



Ich habe mir mal sagen lassen, dass sich das Umsetzten am besten für den anfang auf leicht abfallendem Untergrund üben lässt und dann nach und nach im Gelände geübt werden sollte:




Groudon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Prinzipiell will ich einfach sicherer werden.


naja, solch einen Pump Track gibts in der nähe von Klaffenbach...könn wir gerne mal hinfahren.
Komm doch mal zur Soulrider Runde bei B&B mit, da werden solche Sachen eingefügt.
Zum einfach nur Fahrsicherer werden und Hemmschwelle überwinden reicht auch (wie ich am Mi gemerkt habe) der Stadtpark mit einigen Treppen und Steilstücken...

das ist es dann auch nich so weit zum Krankenhaus... *g*


----------



## Bavragor (22. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal sagen lassen, dass sich das Umsetzten am besten für den anfang auf leicht abfallendem Untergrund üben lässt und dann nach und nach im Gelände geübt werden sollte



So weit bin ich ja schon, hab auch schon leichte Spitzkehren im Gelände geschafft, aber da ich nur 2 Spitzkehren kenne ist es etwas langweilig


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juli 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> So weit bin ich ja schon, hab auch schon leichte Spitzkehren im Gelände geschafft, aber da ich nur 2 Spitzkehren kenne ist es etwas langweilig



Augustusburg am Kunnerstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (22. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## thomaask (22. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> zur Soulrider Runde bei B&B



ist das mittwochs die entspannte runde ?


----------



## fee (22. Juli 2011)

http://blog.biker-boarder.de/mittwochsrunde/


----------



## stunni (1. August 2011)

Die Runde bei B-B ist wirklich entspannt. Für meine Geschmack zu langsam.


----------



## Mircwidu (2. August 2011)

Die frage ist welche Runde du meinst.
Die Soulrider ist entspannt nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen.

Wenn du es schneller magst dann fahr bei der Classic Runde mit. Wenn dir die zu langsam ist solltest du mal über offizielle Rennverträge nachdenken


----------



## eFMx (3. August 2011)

Mal was anderes: Wo kann ich in Chemnitz - außer bei die Zwei - noch DH/Freerider ausleihen?


----------



## Sleddog (6. September 2011)

Hi,

gibt es noch ein paar Biker (MTB) im Chemnitz und Umland die sich gelegentlich zu einer Feierabendrunde treffen?
Hätte interesse daran, weil allein fahren macht zwar auch Spaß aber in der Gruppe doch noch viel mehr.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## erkan1984 (7. September 2011)

hier!:



fee schrieb:


> http://blog.biker-boarder.de/mittwochsrunde/


----------



## Sleddog (7. September 2011)

Hi,
die Mittwochsrunde von B&B kenne.
Gibt es ausser dieser noch ein paar Leute die sich treffen würde mich interessieren.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (7. September 2011)

Ich weis leider nicht in wie weit diese Runde noch Existiert.
http://www.paniccycles.de/wordpress/

Aber ruf doch einfach mal im Shop an und frage nach.


----------



## kreuziger (7. September 2011)

soll  denn die runde gemütlich oder eher sportlich aussehen?

gruß thomas


----------



## Sleddog (8. September 2011)

Eine gute Mischung aus gemütlich und Sportlich. In Pulswerten ausgedrückt würde ich sagen GA 1/2.
 Schön wäre es auch wenn mir jemand mal die Strecke in Adelsberg zeigen könnte.

Gruss


----------



## torisch (8. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Eine gute Mischung aus gemütlich und Sportlich. In Pulswerten ausgedrückt würde ich sagen GA 1/2.
> Schön wäre es auch wenn mir jemand mal die Strecke in Adelsberg zeigen könnte.
> 
> Gruss



Die is eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Eine gute Mischung aus gemütlich und Sportlich. In Pulswerten ausgedrückt würde ich sagen GA 1/2.
> Schön wäre es auch wenn mir jemand mal die Strecke in Adelsberg zeigen könnte.
> 
> Gruss



welche strecke in adelsberg?


----------



## torisch (9. September 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> welche strecke in adelsberg?


Ich schätze mal, er meint die vom Adelsberg-Bike-Marathon?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleddog (9. September 2011)

Hi,

genau die ABM Strecke meine ich.
Will nächste Woche mal die Strecke abfahren. Ein Tag steht noch nicht ganz fest da ich erst die Dienstplan abwarten muss.
Von der Uhrzeit so ca. ab 16 Uhr. Vll. findet sich ja der ein oder andere der mitfährt.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

In der Woche das schaffe ich ne, wird bei mir mit der Arbeit zu spät und abends ist es dann schon zu dunkel. Fahr aber voraussichtlich am Sonntag gegen Mittag, so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr.


----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau die ABM Strecke meine ich.
> Will nächste Woche mal die Strecke abfahren. Ein Tag steht noch nicht ganz fest da ich erst die Dienstplan abwarten muss.
> ...



Kennst du die Strecke, oder willst Du sie gezeigt bekommen?


----------



## Sleddog (9. September 2011)

Hi,
am Sonnatg bin ich beim GBM. Evtl. dann mal nächstes We.
Kenne die Strecke überhaupt nicht. Ausgeschildert soll sie ja sein.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## erkan1984 (9. September 2011)

weil wir gerade dabei sind, wo war denn gleich nochmal letztes Jahr die kleine Streckenänderung, und bleibt die für dieses jahr bestehen oder wird wieder die klassische Runde gefahren?


----------



## torisch (9. September 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> weil wir gerade dabei sind, wo war denn gleich nochmal letztes Jahr die kleine Streckenänderung, und bleibt die für dieses jahr bestehen oder wird wieder die klassische Runde gefahren?


Am Adelsbergturm. (Blau-alte Streckenführung, Rot-neue) Ich glaube, die soll wohl jetzt immer so sein.


----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> weil wir gerade dabei sind, wo war denn gleich nochmal letztes Jahr die kleine Streckenänderung, und bleibt die für dieses jahr bestehen oder wird wieder die klassische Runde gefahren?



Also von ner Streckenänderung hab ich noch nix gelesen. Denke mal wird wieder die klassische Strecke sein.


----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

torisch schrieb:


> Am Adelsbergturm. (Blau-alte Streckenführung, Rot-neue) Ich glaube, die soll wohl jetzt immer so sein.



Gab es da letztes Jahr ne noch ne andere Änderung?
(Rot=Änderung 2010)


----------



## torisch (9. September 2011)

Hm, sieht auf dem Streckenplan auf der HP vom Adelsberg-Marathon nicht danach aus. 
Deine eingemalte Änderung würde ja bedeuten, dass die Strecke nicht dem Höhenweg folgt, sondern im Tal verläuft, oder?


----------



## kreuziger (9. September 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Gab es da letztes Jahr ne noch ne andere Änderung?
> (Rot=Änderung 2010)



ja die gab es  damals. das lag wohl aber daran das der forst im bereich des alten weges  holzrückarbeiten durchgeführt hat.
upps, ich seh gerade du hast das ja in der grafik schon dargestellt. auf dem weg parallel zum bach lagen allerdings auch  paar böse steine rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoN81 (9. September 2011)

torisch schrieb:


> Hm, sieht auf dem Streckenplan auf der HP vom Adelsberg-Marathon nicht danach aus.
> Deine eingemalte Änderung würde ja bedeuten, dass die Strecke nicht dem Höhenweg folgt, sondern im Tal verläuft, oder?



Ja, genau so war es letztes Jahr. Kurz vorm dem Marathon waren da im Wald zu viele Baumfällarbeiten und deshalb hatten die die Strecke so verlegt. Sollte aber laut Streckenplan dieses Jahr ne so sein. Und die Strecke ist beim Höhenweg auch befahrbar, zumindestens war es letzte Woche so.


----------



## RoN81 (11. September 2011)

Um noch einmal auf das Thema ABM zurück zukommen. Bin die Strecke heute mal wieder gefahren und nachdem es letzte Woche nicht gerade wenig geregnet hat, wa es teilweise ein ganz schöner Eiertanz. Fahre derzeit XKing 2,4 Prot vorn und hinten. Was Fahrt ihr auf der Strecke?


----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau die ABM Strecke meine ich.
> Will nächste Woche mal die Strecke abfahren. Ein Tag steht noch nicht ganz fest da ich erst die Dienstplan abwarten muss.
> ...



Sag mal bescheid, wenn du genaueres Weist. Würde mal mitkommen, aber nur gemütlich....



RoN81 schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf das Thema ABM zurück zukommen. Bin die Strecke heute mal wieder gefahren und nachdem es letzte Woche nicht gerade wenig geregnet hat, wa es teilweise ein ganz schöner Eiertanz. Fahre derzeit XKing 2,4 Prot vorn und hinten. Was Fahrt ihr auf der Strecke?



Das gleiche wie gestern auf dem GBM Racing Ralph 2.25 (VR)
Michelin Wild Race'r 2.15 (HR)

ging ganz gut, da wo's eiert, eierts halt, da kannste eigentlich nicht viel machen...


----------



## RoN81 (12. September 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Sag mal bescheid, wenn du genaueres Weist. Würde mal mitkommen, aber nur gemütlich....



Werde am Wochenende wieder fahren, kann aber leider noch ne sagen wann da ich am Samstag arbeiten muss und noch ne weis wie lange das ganz da geht. Würde da aber noch mal gescheit geben, wann ich da fahre. Würde dann auf eine Runde gemühtlich und eine Runde Training pledieren.


----------



## Sleddog (12. September 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Werde am Wochenende wieder fahren, kann aber leider noch ne sagen wann da ich am Samstag arbeiten muss und noch ne weis wie lange das ganz da geht. Würde da aber noch mal gescheit geben, wann ich da fahre. Würde dann auf eine Runde gemühtlich und eine Runde Training pledieren.



Gerade bei Facebook gelesen
"Abfahren der Wettkampfstrecke am 17.09.2011, 14.00 Uhr! Jeder kann teilnehmen!!!! Treffpunkt: Turnhalle Kleinolbersdorfer Straße / Walter-Janka-Straße, 09127 Chemnitz-Adelsberg. Die Wettkampfstrecke ist dauerhalt mit weißen und grünen Schildern im Adelsberger Wald markiert."

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Sleddog (15. September 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Werde am Wochenende wieder fahren, kann aber leider noch ne sagen wann da ich am Samstag arbeiten muss und noch ne weis wie lange das ganz da geht. Würde da aber noch mal gescheit geben, wann ich da fahre. Würde dann auf eine Runde gemühtlich und eine Runde Training pledieren.



Wenn es Sonntagnachmittag wäre würde ich mich anschließen.

Gruss


----------



## RoN81 (16. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Wenn es Sonntagnachmittag wäre würde ich mich anschließen.
> Gruss



Das kann ich leider erst am Samstag sagen. Muss Samstag arbeiten und kann am Sonntag nur fahren, wenn am Samstag auf Arbteit alles glatt geht. Geb aber noch mal Bescheit.


----------



## Sleddog (16. September 2011)

Alles klar. Samstag muss ich eben auch arbeiten. Wetter soll Sonntag ja auch nicht der Hammer werden. Was mich aber nur bedingt abhalten würde.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## RoN81 (16. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Alles klar. Samstag muss ich eben auch arbeiten. Wetter soll Sonntag ja auch nicht der Hammer werden. Was mich aber nur bedingt abhalten würde.
> 
> Gruss
> Sebastian


Vom Wetter würde ich das auch nicht abhängig machen wollen. Es sei denn es schifft wie auf Kübeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. September 2011)

Bin die Strecke am DI abgefahren und kam ganz gut zurecht mit MKII 2.2 und XK 2.2. Einzig der Anstieg vom Sternmühlental war anstrengend, weil alles sehr lose große Steine sind. Sonst war sie gut fahrbar.


----------



## RoN81 (16. September 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke am DI abgefahren und kam ganz gut zurecht mit MKII 2.2 und XK 2.2. Einzig der Anstieg vom Sternmühlental war anstrengend, weil alles sehr lose große Steine sind. Sonst war sie gut fahrbar.



Ja, der Anstieg ist dieses Jahr hart. Bin am Sonntag gefahren (VR und HR XKing), war grenzwertig mim Grip. Bin jetzt am überlegen meine Reifenkombi zu tauschen. Eventuell auf MKII (VR), XKing (HR) oder RQ (VR), MK II (HR). Kommt drauf an wie nass es in der nächsten Zeit wird bzw. bleibt.


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2011)

Naja. Zur Not die paar Meter absteigen und schieben.

Aber ich denke, es ist egal was für Reifen man montiert. Man muss drauf hoffen, dass die Steine nicht ganz so rutschig sind und es eine einigermaßen gute Linie gibt.


----------



## RoN81 (16. September 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Naja. Zur Not die paar Meter absteigen und schieben.
> 
> Aber ich denke, es ist egal was für Reifen man montiert. Man muss drauf hoffen, dass die Steine nicht ganz so rutschig sind und es eine einigermaßen gute Linie gibt.



Und man sollte auf dem Sattel sitzen bleiben, sonst ist es vorbei, so wie bei mir am vergangenen Sonntag.


----------



## Groudon (16. September 2011)

Das stimmt. 

Naja - ich werde die nächste Woche sicher noch öfters die Strecke abfahren gehen. Ich muss mich noch bissl vorbereiten... hab erst seit einer Woche wieder mit dem Training begonnen und daher werde ich da noch bissl üben. Schließlich dieses Jahr erstes mal 40km. ^^ hm... Naja.


----------



## RoN81 (16. September 2011)

Werd mich wieder den 20 km anschießen. 40 ist mir bissl zu heavy, hatte dieses Jahr ne wirklich viel Zeit zum fahren und die 15 km jeden Tag ins Büro haben ne wirklich was mit Training zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (18. September 2011)

Hier paar Bilder von Eibenstock.....

die anderen lad ich gerade ins Netz hoch...

Hier die Führungsgruppe der 30km





Die Verfolger





Da kommt Kev angeradelt...





und nochmal


----------



## much175 (20. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
bin morgen mit dem Radl in der Stadt und wollte dann über Augustusburg - Eppendorf wieder nach Hause fahren. Ich hatte eigentlich vor nicht nur Teer zu fahren  Wenn einer von euch Chemnitzer Jungs da Zeit hat und ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde mit drehen will, wär das übelst cool!
Bin ca. 14:30 fahrbereit, am günstigsten wäre es mir Ecke Südring/Annaberger.
Ich schau heut Abend nur noch mal kurz rein, PN wär mir deshalb lieb.
Also dann bis morgen^^


----------



## RoN81 (21. September 2011)

Ne Feierabendrunde um 14:30 Uhr ??? Ich würde so ab 19 Uhr heute fahren.


----------



## much175 (22. September 2011)

Hatte da schon Schulaus und wollte nicht lange warten.
Dank Wanderkarte hab ich dann aber noch richtig schöne Sachen rund um Kunnersdorf und Schellenberg gefunden.
Respekt an die Jungs von Schellenberg!!! Ihr hab da wirklich ne kurze flowige line hingelegt!!!


----------



## Hälge (24. September 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Ja, der Anstieg ist dieses Jahr hart. Bin am Sonntag gefahren (VR und HR XKing), war grenzwertig mim Grip. Bin jetzt am überlegen meine Reifenkombi zu tauschen. Eventuell auf MKII (VR), XKing (HR) oder RQ (VR), MK II (HR). Kommt drauf an wie nass es in der nächsten Zeit wird bzw. bleibt.


Heute wars zwar auch trocken, aber ich glaub die Stelle hängt gar nicht so sehr vom Reifen ab. Bin heut mit 32/32 und 2xRK 2.2 hochgefahren ohne wegzurutchen.
Wobei das am Ende vom Steilstück auch recht hart war.


----------



## Sleddog (26. September 2011)

Hi,

fahre morgen Vormittag wieder eine Runde ABM. So gegen 10-11 Uhr.
Vll hat ja jemand Zeit mitzukommen.

Gruss


----------



## kreuziger (26. September 2011)

Sleddog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahre morgen Vormittag wieder eine Runde ABM. So gegen 10-11 Uhr.
> Vll hat ja jemand Zeit mitzukommen.
> ...



fährste mit  dem rad  von limbach  nach adelsberg oder mit  dem wägelchen?


----------



## Sleddog (26. September 2011)

Hi,

fahre mit dem Auto hin.


----------



## thomaask (15. November 2011)

Würde morgen zur Feier das Tages eine Runde mit dem RR drehen.
Noch jemand Lust ?


----------



## fee (2. März 2012)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen wie die Straßen zum Fichtelberg so aussehen? Sind die trocken oder liegt da noch Schnee? Und im Rabensteiner Wald ist es da sehr schlammig oder wie sieht es aus?
Würde am WE mal ne Runde MTB oder RR drehen je nachdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoN81 (2. März 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal fragen wie die Straßen zum Fichtelberg so aussehen? Sind die trocken oder liegt da noch Schnee? Und im Rabensteiner Wald ist es da sehr schlammig oder wie sieht es aus?
> Würde am WE mal ne Runde MTB oder RR drehen je nachdem...



ZUm Fichtelberg kann ich nix sagen. Der Rabensteiner Wald sollte gehen, ist aber noch nass bis schlammig. Kommt drauf an, wo Du lang fahren willst.


----------



## kreuziger (3. März 2012)

jo, rabensteiner wald und das waldgebiet bis stausee oberwald waren heut nachmittag wie ja schon  beschrieben "nass bis schlammig". aber egal, die waschmaschiene will ja auch was zu tun  haben.
werd morgen  mal das schmalreifenrad satteln und mal richtung rossau rollern.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. März 2012)

war heute auf dem Fichtelberg, genauer in O-Thal...
bis Oberwiesenthal. war die Strasse durchweg trocken und frei. ich nehme mal an, dass die letzten meter auf der B95 bis zur Grenze sich da nicht unterscheiden, wie es aber auf der Fichtelbergstrasse, oder die Strasse hinten runter nach Tellerhäuser aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, viel spass


----------



## droessirider (3. März 2012)

tja also ich war denn bei schickem Wetter ,heute mal richtung Adelsberg , Sternmühlental und anschliesend noch nen Abstecher nach Gustel rund um den Kunnerstein die Trails checken .Alles bestens relativ wenig Schlamm oder anders gesagt weniger wie befürchtet ,nicht mal annähernd so wie es zur Zeit in Rabenstein aussieht .
Waren alles in allem 46km und 843hm ,aber darauf kamm es mir nicht an ,denn der Trailspaß wurde mit einem ordentlichen Monopfadgrinsen belohnt ohne unnötig dreckig zu werden bzw. nicht mehr wie nötig und meine Sänfte hat für die 150 mm Federweg auch bissel was dabei gehabt um diesen zu nutzen . ok eins welches mich immer wieder nervt ist diese ewige Anfahrt durch diese sch... Stadt


----------



## appleTINI (2. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bikerinnen aus Chemnitz und Umgebung. Gern auch mit männlichen Anhängseln  (mein Freund würde sich über Gesellschaft beim biken auch sehr freuen).
Ich fahr jetzt noch nicht so lange, steh also noch in den Kinderschuhen. Wenn es jemanden ähnlich geht, bzw. ihr jemanden kennt, der auch jemanden sucht um mal ein paar Touren in den Wäldern in und um Chemnitz drehen zu könne, kann sich gern bei mir melden!
Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## beastly (23. Mai 2012)

*Thread-ausbuddel*

Für alle, die morgen noch freie Spitzen haben und radelnderweise was Gutes  tun wollen: 

*Am Donnerstag, 24.Mai 2012 findet von 09.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr im FITNESS CENTER "4 EVER" Fitness AM WALL CHEMNITZ (Düsseldorfer Platz 1) wieder die Aktion "Run for help" statt ... in diesem Fall eher: bike for help...
*
Das heißt, aktiv auf dem Fahrradergometer zugunsten benachteiligter Menschen einige Kilometer zu radeln und somit schwer chronisch Kranken zu helfen. 

Mit dem symbolisch erradelten Geld wird die Therapiegruppe "Kognitives Training" mit dem Kauf von eigens für die Patienten abgestimmten Programmen unterstützt werden. In dieser Gruppe finden sich Menschen ein, die zum Beispiel aufgrund eines Schlaganfalls wichtige Gedächtnisfunktionen verloren haben. Diese Gruppe ist die einzige, die ehrenamtlich solch eine Therapie nach einem Krankenhausaufenthalt anbietet. 

Den Auftakt übernimmt um 9.00 Uhr Herr Dr. med. Monzer, Leiter des Gesundheitsamtes. Frau Oberbürgermeisterin Barbara Ludwig übernimmt traditionsgemäß die Schirmherrschaft.

Wenn jemand Lust hat: kommt einfach spontan vorbei bzw. schaut nochmal hier:

http://www.shgoffensiv.de/

oder da:

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Multiple-Sklerose


----------



## appleTINI (23. Mai 2012)

klingt super, ist ne gute sache! wenn ich es schaff komm ich bestimmt mal vorbei und helf mit


----------



## beastly (24. Mai 2012)

*Thread-nochmal-ausbuddel*

@ appleTINI: Und? Hast Du´s geschafft? Wir konnten selbst arbeits- und verletzungsbedingt erst spät und nicht allzu lange mitmachen, aber die Leute waren nett und dankbar.

@ Schnuck:  Danke fürs Mitkommen und Abstrampeln... falls Du das liest... Du bist s(chn)uper!

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen.

*Thread-wieder-einbuddel*


----------



## appleTINI (24. Mai 2012)

hab es leider nicht geschafft, mein kreislauf hat mir heute n großen strich durch die rechnung gemacht  aber wenn wieder mal so eine aktion ist kannst du mir ruhig bescheid geben, dann wird auf jeden fall ein neuer versuch gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (24. Mai 2012)

Okay, der gute Wille war ja offensichtlich da , dann gute Besserung. Ja, ich geb Bescheid, wenn mal wieder sowas ist. 

Wegen Tour: könnten wir mal probieren wenn Du magst, bin auch erst wieder-eingestiegen und im Moment auch verletzungsmäßig leicht gebeutelt, aber wird schon werden und vielleicht passt es ja mal... Keine Sorge, ich bin als Mitfahrerin (zumindest bergauf) absolut keine Gefahr 
Oder probier alternativ halt mal die leichteren Touren vom ADFC (die sind nach Schwierigkeit abgestuft) oder die einfachen Runden bei Biker-Boarder (---Ende der Schleichwerbung---).


----------



## beastly (29. Mai 2012)

*So... nächste Woche, nächste Chance... radelnd was Gutes zu tun*






Fahrraddemo gegen Massentierhaltung am 03.06.12 in Chemnitz 

Der Tierschutzverein Chemnitz u.U. e.V. ruft alle Mitglieder und Freunde zum Protest gegen die Massentierhaltung auf! 
Zeigen wir gemeinsam Flagge gegen geplante neue Großprojekte von Geflügelhaltungen und Schweinegroßanlagen in Sachsen! 
Für die Achtung der Tiere als Mitgeschöpfe und Nachhaltigkeit in Land- und Forstwirtschaft! 

Wir unterstützen als Verein eine Initiative der Studentenschaft der Technischen Universität Chemnitz, der Landesarbeitsgemeinschaft Tierschutz sowie weiterer Umwelt- und Tierschutzgruppen getreu unserem Leitspruch Gemeinsam retten wir Leben. 

Treffpunkt:	
Vorplatz Rathaus Chemnitz 

Termin: 
03.06.12 

Zeitplan: 
10.00  11.00 Uhr Informationsveranstaltung 
                           vor dem Rathaus 
11.00 Uhr Beginn Fahrraddemo nach Rabenstein
               zur Ehrung für den Begründer einer
               auf Nachhaltigkeit aussgerichteten Land- 
               und Forstwirtschaft Carlowitz. 

Anmerkung: 
Ob mit oder ohne Fahrrad. Bitte zeigt mit Eurem Kommen, dass die Zeit reif ist für einen anderen Umgang mit Tieren in der Landwirtschaft. Poster, Plakate und sonstige Ideen ausdrücklich erwünscht!!!

Wir zählen auf Euch!


----------



## Alix (7. Juni 2012)

**sich umschaut**
Gibt es hier auch sowas wie einen lokalen Vorstellungsthread? Habe ich den übersehen?

suchende Grüße
Alix


----------



## beastly (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du Dich in Ruhe umgeschaut hast, hast Du ja sicher gesehen, dass dieser thread hier recht alt ist und dass sich in diesem rahmen schon viele Leute getroffen/einander vorgestellt haben oder auch nicht. Dummerweise schläft sowas nach ner Weile ein... so wie auch der erste Chemnitz-Thread wenn man eine Weile nicht schreibt und irgendwann liest halt auch keiner mehr dort nach. 

Es gibt ja "Unterforen" z.B. für den Harz oder das Vogtland, wenn Du suchst findest Du sicher auch "Orte" im Forum wo über lokale Rennen oder so´n Kram berichtet wird. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht kannst Du gern einen kreativen Namen erdenken und nen "Chemnitz ... reloaded 2.1" oder so erfinden. Aber auch sowas gabs bestimmt schonmal irgendwo anders. Ansonsten schreib einfach hier rein und hoff dass Dir mind. 1 (weitere) Person antwortet aumen:
soll ja vorkommen.  Ich bin aber bike-mäßig nicht mehr so up-to-date.


----------



## diet (8. Juni 2012)

Vorstellen!...? Was hast du denn vor?
Wenn du ne gepflegte Runde fahren möchtest oder jemanden suchst der dir was zeigt dann frag einfach 
Die meißten lesen hier wahrscheinlich nur noch mit aber für ne schöne Runde auf dem Sattel eines Mountainbikes bin ich immer zu haben 

Grüße Diet


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Juni 2012)

diet schrieb:


> Vorstellen!...? Was hast du denn vor?
> Wenn du ne gepflegte Runde fahren möchtest oder jemanden suchst der dir was zeigt dann frag einfach
> Die meißten lesen hier wahrscheinlich nur noch mit aber für ne schöne Runde auf dem Sattel eines Mountainbikes bin ich immer zu haben
> 
> Grüße Diet



ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (8. Juni 2012)

Logisch. 
Als dazu gezogener, bin ich für neue Trails auch immer dankbar.

Es gibt aber auch ein paar feste Termine. Biker Boarder veranstaltet so genannte Mittwochsrunden, da ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei.


----------



## Alix (8. Juni 2012)

Naja. Ich wollte halt hier nicht einfach so wieder "reinpoltern" 

Aber gut zu wissen, wo ich dann mit der Fahne wedeln muss, wenn ich mal jemand zum mitfahren suche.
Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal selber ein bissl aufbauen - nach 3 Jahren Pause - und wenn ich nicht mehr nur im Schneckentempo unterwegs bin, dass schrei' ich 

Einen schönen Tag noch
Alix


----------



## beastly (9. Juni 2012)

Alix schrieb:


> nach 3 Jahren Pause - und wenn ich nicht mehr nur im Schneckentempo unterwegs bin, dass schrei' ich
> Alix



komplett Pause oder nur wenig gefahren?  Schneckentempo bergauf oder bergab? 
wenn du es (mindestens) auf Hasentempo (bergab) schaffst bin ich dabei, bergauf bin ich auch eher Typ Schnecke


----------



## fee (9. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe Schnecken. Vor allem Nacktschnecken. Füttere sie regelmäßig mit Schneckenkorn, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## racing_basti (9. Juni 2012)

fee schrieb:


> falls es jemanden interessiert.



eigentlich nicht


----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2012)

xD


----------



## beastly (9. Juni 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht



really? why not?


----------



## appleTINI (10. Juni 2012)

schneckentempo berg rauf ... ich bin dabei!


----------



## beastly (10. Juni 2012)

Also Stefan und ich haben heute mal ne ruhige Runde probiert, es geht schon wieder halbwegs bei mir, denke so mittleres Tempo insgesamt wäre okay. Bin nur ziemlich beschäftigt im Moment, aber ihr könnt ja einfach mal spontan nen Vorschlag machen. Alternativ halt die B&B Mittwochsrunde oder so.


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Juni 2012)

ich hab vorhin auch "einige" als Trupp beim Totenstein getroffen. Gegen 1 Uhr. War da jemand von euch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich hab den Thread bisher auch nur mitgelesen aber klink mich hier jetzt einfach mal ein. Meine Freundin und ich haben seit dieser Saison unser Radpensum auch etwas erhöht und sind ab und an mit ein paar Freunden mit dem MTB unterwegs. Heute beispielsweise vom Zeisigwald über Euba nach Erdmannsdorf und dann zur Sternmühle. Von da aus ging es über den Adelsbergturm zurück. Großteils über Feld- und Waldwege, ein paar Singletrails waren auch dabei. Ziemlich lustige Runde. 

Wir sind auf alle Fälle bei den Mittwochsrunden von B&B dabei. Die Twenty5 Runde ist für alle geeignet. Das Tempo wird einfach angepasst, wollen ja keine Rennen fahren. Und nach der Runde noch nen kleinen Snack im Café Michaelis ist auch ganz lustig. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Mädels und Jungs lassen sich auch immer wieder nette Routen einfallen. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort. 

Kai


----------



## H.R. (11. Juni 2012)

sieht man jemanden von EUCH am WE zum 24 Stunden Rennen ?
Ich starte dort und habe zwischen den Turns ein wneig Zeit für bisschen quatschen
Gruß


----------



## RoN81 (11. Juni 2012)

Jupp, bin am we am Start


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Juni 2012)

hier ...ich auch.....das erste mal Einzelstarter.....ohjeee


----------



## recon09 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich starte nicht, aber werde wohl mal vorbeischaun und evtl. ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## Groudon (12. Juni 2012)

Bei mir geht es dieses Jahr auch nicht. Wir feiern großen Geburtstag. Und hab zur Zeit auch keine richtige Lust. ^^ Naja. 

Auf jeden Fall drück ich allen die Daumen für trockenes Wetter und möglichst angenehme Nacht-Temperaturen.


----------



## chem (12. Juni 2012)

Ist jemand von euch Mitglied im RSV?


----------



## H.R. (12. Juni 2012)

Bin ja gespannt was am WE alles so passiert....Wetter spielt ja auch mit ;o)
Werden sicher paar nette Stunden auf -und neben dem Bike

Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen zum Wässerchen


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Juni 2012)

H.R. schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt was am WE alles so passiert....Wetter spielt ja auch mit ;o)
> Werden sicher paar nette Stunden auf -und neben dem Bike
> 
> Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen zum Wässerchen



Also zurzeit sind tagsüber Schauer gemeldet und Nachts Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (12. Juni 2012)

think positiv ;o))

sind ja noch ein paar Stunden bis zum Start


----------



## Groudon (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute mal die Runde gefahren - der Trail, der von der Straße hoch zum Aussichtsturm dann links rein geht ist doch relativ matschig und mit 2-3 großen Pfützen versehen. Ebenso der Anstieg nach der "Senke" wieder hoch auch die Waldautobahn. Und auch das letzte Stück runter zum Stausee ist sehr matschig gewesen. 

Ich wünsch euch allen, die teilnehmen, eine sehr geile Zeit und kommt ja gut durch! Bleibt gesund!


----------



## trippleR (16. Juni 2012)

Knacken lassen!!
viel spass an alle teilnehmenden... und saut euch richtig schön ein :-D


----------



## fee (18. Juni 2012)

Video vom Rennen online: http://youtu.be/AHyV8XFO2H8
Viel Spaß. Bitte "Liken" hat Arbeit gemacht...


----------



## beastly (29. Juni 2012)

Sehr cool, auch ohne Schneckenkorn (oder hab ich´s übersehen?) 

Wir haben übrigens allerlei Bilder und wenige Videos vom Schloss x in Augstusburg. 
Aktuell bin ich noch beim aussortieren und bearbeiten, aber falls jemand Bedarf hat 
--> PN (bitte mit Startnummer und idealerweise ein paar Infos zum Rad/zu den Klamotten, sonst wird's anstrengend) .

Hier mal ein (teils unbearbeiteter) Vorgeschmack.
Danke an alle (un)freiwilligen Fotoobjekte/-subjekte 















​*beginn der schleichwerbung*

und wer am Samstag (morgen!) noch nichts vor hat kann sich evtl. mal hierhin wenden, aber möglichst bald sonst ist der Zug (Bus  abgefahren

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/d24d46026e3ab4f1548ca17fe5d8eefd_5.jpg

*ende der schleichwerbung*


----------



## teg (4. Juli 2012)

Diebstahl

In der Nacht vom 28. zum 29. Juni hat man mein Stadtfahrrad in Chemnitz  Reichenhain gestohlen. Haltete doch bitte die Augen auf. 

Das Rad hat folgende Merkmale:
- 46 cm Stahlrahmen, bepulvert: schwarz glanz
- gelbe 80 mm Federgabel aus den 90er Jahren, RockShox Q21 
- 26" Laufrader mit Continental Sport Contact besohlt
- Vorn Shimano Nabendynamo mit Exal Felge
- hinten 8-fach mit XTR-Umwerfer ebenfalls aus den 90er Jahren
- Grip Shift Schaltung aus den 90er Jahren
- 5-Arm-Kurbel 3-fach, 170 mm ebenfalls aus den 90er Jahren
- zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls waren Speedplay Frog Pedalen montiert.
- Bremsen: Magura HS22 Race Line neongelb
- Schutzblech vorn mit selbstbepasteltem Spritzlappen
- Schutzblech hinten Steckschutzblechses etwas verlängert -> 2 Blindnieten 
- Bepäckträger Tubus Cargo
- Licht:: Lumotec mit Schalter war durch einen selbtgebastelte  Scheinwerferhalterung aus Edelstahl am Steuerkopf mit den Spacern  geklemmt
- Rücklicht: großer Busch-Müller am Gepäckträger
- Sattel: Ein ergonomischer Rose-Sattel
- Sattelstütze: unbehandeltes Alu, mit einer 6er Imbusschraube und Mutter fixiert

Wer das Rad sieht, schließt es am besten an und ruft die Ordnungshüter oder schreibt mir eine Mail.

DANKE! teg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2012)

Suche möglichst verkehrsberuhigte Radstrecke am schnellsten von Burkhardtsdorf nach Geyer, wer kann mir von den Erzgebirglern weiterhelfen? Gibts ab Burkhardtsdorf an der B95 einen Radweg??


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juli 2012)

So ähnlich könntest du fahren. schön wald und so, aber direkt einen radweg gibt es nicht.

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1716615#lat=50.68018664029&lng=12.92494&zoom=11&maptype=opencyclemap


----------



## Deleted 81536 (9. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hier fahren doch sicher einige bei der B&B Mittwochsrunde mit.
Ich bin noch MTB-Laie.
Welche Truppe passt am besten?
-twentyfive?
-soulrider?

Wie sind da die Schwierigkeitsgrade bzw, Tempo.? Bei Soulrider steht ja auch "entspannte Runde" aber von welchem Standpunkt aus entspannt?
MTB-Profi oder Alltagsradler ? ;o)

Gruß
Medes


----------



## kaile81 (9. August 2012)

Hi, 

Als Anfänger würde ich dir die twenty5 Runde empfehlen. Das Tempo ist sehr angenehm und man passt auch auf die Langsameren auf. Also einfach mal vorbeischauen und der "Keksrunde" folgen.  

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Deleted 81536 (9. August 2012)

Aha OK. da habe ich gestern irgendwie die Soulrider erwischt...
War zum ersten mal bei der Mittwochsrunde und wollte eigentlich bei den "einfachste Runde" (twentyfivern) mitfahren.
Irgendwie ist dann die zweite Gruppe nach der classic gestartet und da habe ich irgendwie "twentyfive" und "soulrider" durcheinander gehauen.
(das letztere klang entspannt..;o)
Also habe ich mich dort mich durchgebissen. Die Runde war für meine Verhältnisse aber heavy (vor allem mangels Fahrtechnik)
Aber bin ganz gut mitgekommen, bis ich Depp zum Schluss nen blöden Anfängerfehler mache. Denke ich bin nicht eingeklickt, und nach nem Trail der zwischen 2 Autos endete will ich sicherheitshalber halten und absteigen, dumm nur dass ich zu spät merkte, dass ich doch eingeklickt war, und kippe an eines der Autos. Ich Depp!
Aber der Besitzer war cool, kleine Bargeldzahlung für kleine Delle und gut war...

Also nächsten Mittwoch dann Keksrunde.....(brauche ich da etwa Kekse???)
Und irgend jemand muss mir mal MTB Fahrtechnik beibringen...

Gruß
Medes


----------



## kaile81 (9. August 2012)

Hi, 

Kekse brauchst du keine, bekommst aber welche

Das Thema Ein- und Ausklicken kann schon mal zum umfallen führen. Da bist du nicht der Erste, ist natürlich blöd, wenn man ein Auto trifft. 

Bis Mittwoch dann. 

Kai


----------



## Deleted 81536 (9. August 2012)

Ich bekomme Kekse? Das wäre ja ein Traum für das Krümelmonster....
Gibts denn ne "Kekskasse"? ;o)


----------



## desastermaster (12. August 2012)

Einen schönen Guten Abend nach Chemnitz,
hat evtl. jemand gpx files oder von den Soulrider bzw. Classic-Runden?
Bin noch nie mitgefahren und mir nich ganz sicher, was fürn Tempo da angesetzt wird. So könn't ich das mal circa abchecken für mich vorher.

Danke

René


----------



## kaile81 (13. August 2012)

Hi,

Die GPS Daten der SoulRider und der twenty5 runde findest du im Blog von Biker&Boarder. Einfach mal googeln. 

Kai


----------



## Deleted 187998 (9. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Chemnitzer, 
ich weiß nicht ob es hier rein passt, wenn nicht, dann sorry dafür:

Ich bitte um Unterstützung, letzte Woche wurde in Chemnitz diese Fahrrad gestohlen. 

Folgende Austattung: Modell: Haibike Tension SE Schaltwerk: SRAM X0  9-fach Umwerfer: SRAM X9 Neue Reifen: vorn Fat Albert, hinten Nobby Nic  2.45 Bremsen: Magura Louise Felgen: Mavic Crossmax Gabel: Talas 32  silber Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Lenker: XLC Pro Kurbel: Stylo NP lag bei  weit über 2000EUR. 







Bitte bei Hinweisen per SMS unter 01739218000 melden. Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastefuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle, wann steht eure nächste Tour an ? MFG plastefuchs


----------



## plastefuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

Übrigens wenn ihr ein schwarzes "Specialized" mit weißen Griffen und Rock Shoxx Recon seht bitte Bescheid geben. Es wurd vor ca. 2 Wochen in Kändler bei Limbach gestohlen. Danke


----------



## redVellocet (4. November 2012)

Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach der Trail am Totenstein angesprochen, der wohl auch tendenziell schon fast in Richtung DH gehen soll...hat da vielleicht mal einer die Google Maps Koordinaten? Das Gebiet dort ist ja nun nicht gerade klein.

Oder kann mir sonst wer spaßigere Abfahrten zwischen Glauchau und L.O. empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 81536 (4. November 2012)

Selbst leider noch nicht gefahren, aber laut "Supermario (B&B)" beginnt der Trail hier:

50.824315, 12.778537

Medes


----------



## redVellocet (5. November 2012)

Danke, dass es irgendwo beim Turm sein muss, hab' ich schon in nem anderen Thread gelesen - aber dort geht's ja nicht nur in eine Richtung weiter.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. November 2012)

richtung grüna! wenn du den Turm links hast, musst du die strasse ein stück weiter, um das eingezäunte gelände herum, links rein.


----------



## redVellocet (5. November 2012)

Alles klar, danke, wenn ich demnächst mal dort bin, schaue ich mir das genauer an - kann mir jetzt halbwegs denken, wo.

Gibt's sonst irgendwelche lohnenden Trails zwischen Glauchau und L.-O., die bestenfalls nicht allzuviel befahren sind?
Habe bislang außer drei gewissermaßen Sechzigsekundenabfahrtennicht direkt vor der Haustür noch nicht wirklich viel brauchbares entdeckt, fehlt aktuelle auch einfach die Zeit zum Erkunden...


----------



## redVellocet (19. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar schon ewig her, dass ich hier meinen letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe, aber ganz kurzes Feedback zum bebauten Trail hinter der Hütte:

Ich empfand ihn beim Testritt letztes WE als total unharmonisch und ab dem Steinfeld einfach nur ruppig/überladen - hat mir keinen Spaß bereiten können und dann ging es lieber nochmal weiter östlich den Pfad runter ...


----------



## Matze_76 (2. August 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Sohn zum 6. Geburtstag sein neues MTB bekommen hat und am liebsten jeden Tag eine Radtour machen möchte, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es im Chemnitzer Westen (Kassberg, Altendorf, Rottluff,...) eventuell Gleichgesinnte gibt, die gemeinsame Touren unternehmen? Gemeinsam macht es ja bekanntlich noch mehr Spaß....

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkbrother (6. Oktober 2013)

Hier passiert ja garnix mehr. Wollen wir doch mal versuchen diesem Fred wieder ein bisschen Leben einzuhauchen. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Trailräubern mit denen man die Umgebung von Chemnitz unsicher machen kann. Bin zwar beruflich ziemlich eingebunden und kann daher nicht auf Abruf fahren, aber irgendwas kriegen wir schon hin - der Herbst funktioniert ja noch.


----------



## Deleted 81536 (6. Oktober 2013)

Na dann fahr doch in der Saison bei den B&B Mittwochsrunden mit.
Dieses Jahr leider nur noch inoffiziell bis zum Schnee

Medes


----------



## funkbrother (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Gedanke ist gut - aber schlecht. Ich bin am Mittwoch Abend zur Bandprobe, da geht leider gar nix. Mein Gedanke geht eher dahin mal noch ein paar Ecken kennen zu lernen in denen ich noch nicht war und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch noch ein paar nette Leute kennenzulernen. Naja der Versuch Ist es ja wert.


----------



## Deleted 81536 (6. Oktober 2013)

funkbrother schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke geht eher dahin mal noch ein paar Ecken kennen zu lernen in denen ich noch nicht war und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch noch ein paar nette Leute kennenzulernen. Naja der Versuch Ist es ja wert.



Genau das habe ich durch die Mittwochsrunden erreicht... Trails und Biker 

MEDED


----------



## thomaask (6. Oktober 2013)

medes schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich durch die Mittwochsrunden erreicht... Trails und Biker
> 
> MEDED





funkbrother schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ist gut - aber schlecht. Ich bin am Mittwoch Abend zur Bandprobe, da geht leider gar nix.


----------



## tblade_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann eben Stein Dienstagsrunde. ;o)


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Operator2013 (17. November 2013)

hallo an alle! bin neu hier! suche nette leute die gute freeride oder downhill strecken kennen in der gegend chemnitz !!!am totenstein war ich schon !!!wer was kennt würde mich über infos oder mitfahrer/inen freuen


----------



## doriuscrow (18. November 2013)

Zwar für die Chemnitzer ein Stück entfernt ... Rochlitzer Berg!


----------



## Girl (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es schöne Enduro/Allmountain-Trails um Chemnitz herum? Alles im Umkreis von max. 20km stellt kein Problem dar, wobei Richtung Sollberg darf es auch gern mehr sein.

Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat bin würde ich die Trails erkunden.

Danke


----------



## Zoda (21. Februar 2014)

moin moin, 

ich bin selbst frisch in chemnitz und muss hier auch erstmal nen bissel erkunden, vllt kann man sich ja zusammentun


----------



## Girl (21. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich gern, aber ich bin nicht oft in der Heimat. Wo es Trails geben müsste ist Richtung Kleinolbersdorf / Adelsberg und Richtung Grüna, Burg Rabenstein.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Februar 2014)

Richtung ist schon mal richtig.
Auch wenn man ein wenig mehr ins Erzgebirge vordringt ist viel zu entdecken.
Lengefeld die Ecke zB.


----------



## Girl (21. Februar 2014)

Start- und Zielpunkt wäre dann Seifersdorf/Leukersdorf, da sind 35km Anreise schon nicht ohne mit einem Enduro  es soll ja etwas Kraft für die Trails da sein.

Werde mir das auf jedenfall mal vormerken, kann ja mal mit dem Auto hinfahren.

PS Richtung Augustusburg, Kunnersdorf, Hennersdorf gibts doch sicher auch Möglichkeiten wenn ich mir das Höhenprofil so ansehe.


----------



## Zoda (24. Februar 2014)

da beide freds gleich tot sind würd ich vorschlagen wir machen mit dem kleineren weiter 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radsportler-in-chemnitz-gesucht.652859/page-2


----------

